# 1 DPO Today (15th Sept) anyone want to share the 2WW with me?



## cazi77

Hiya this is my 4th Month TTC and the 1st mont using a CBFM. I didnt get a peak on the CBFM but think it will take a month or 2 for it to work properly. We have also used sasmar conceive plus. Feeling quite positive this month and would really like a june baby. Fingers crossed for a :bfp:


----------



## Feemee

Hiya!!
I'm 1dpo too can I join u  
gl xx


----------



## cazi77

hiya feemee fingers crossed this is our month! When do you plan on testing?


----------



## Feemee

I really hope it is  
I'm not really sure I would like to say not untill 28th wen af is due but I know I will early lol how about u? Xx


----------



## cazi77

I'm like you I would like to say the 28th but I know I will cave in. This month I havn't ordered any ic's so only have FRER's so I'm thinking I might be able to resist a bit better! When I started TTC I totally thought I would be so chilled about it but I 'm not I think i'm driving my DH mad!!!


----------



## Feemee

Lol I know how u feel I drive my OH nuts too. Can't help it it rules my life. I have some cheapys left so I know I'll end up caving in. I don't trust them as much as FRER's but they r sooo expensive I dread to think how much iv spent on tests. Ohh I hope it is our month! 2ww is a killer!!
Xx


----------



## jackie5kids

hey all :) my af due 28th too gl xx hope to get a bfp and hope you do too x


----------



## NandO1

Im sure im 2dpo eventhough ff hasnt given crosshairs yet so can i join u gals and we can torture ourselves together :wacko: :dust: to all


----------



## Feemee

Hi Jackie and nand. 
This wait is sooo hard xx


----------



## jojosmami

Hi ladies! I should OV today so I'm right behind you guys. I DTD last night and woke up this morning wanting to test already! Trying to keep my self busy these next 2 weeks! :dust: to us all! HOw's everyone feeling?


----------



## Feemee

Lol the keeping busy is easier said than done! I just saw a lady get her bfp at 8-9 dpo :-o xx


----------



## Loobs

Hi ladies! Wondered if it would be ok if I joined you even although we are NTNP? This is the 5th cycle and I have been keeping an eye on cycle length etc. This cycle though, I had very light, dark brown spotting on the day that I thought I would ovulate (14th sept). From what I have read this is a good sign, and it is the first sign I have ever had! So here I am, 2dpo, I think. 

My AF should be due on the 28th. Looking forward to (hopefully) getting our BFPs together x


----------



## jojosmami

Welcome Loobs. 

I know FeeMee! I'm already trying to symptoms spot! Feeling really under the weather today and was thinking, I heard somewhere that a lot of women get a "cold" when they first become preggo because your immune system slows down a little so your body can focus on the task at hand! Getting that baby implanted! Even though I just ovulated today so the :spermy: and my egg are just meeting each other for the 1st time. This is one of the only times I condone DTD the 1st time you meet! Come on :spermy: get in that egg and make it happen!


----------



## truly_blessed

hi all 

I got smiley face on clearblue OV last night and a peak on the monitor this morning so due to ovulate anytime (if not happened already) we :sex: tues night, thur morning and will again fri night, maybe sunday sometime as well, just to be on the safe side :haha: probably be saying I'm 1dpo on sat or sun. I don't temp so can't be too sure of exact day. x

p.s. I have been taking soy this cycle hence OV is a little earlier than expected on the ticker.


----------



## Feemee

Oh I know I think I have all the syptoms lol I OD on tues my my OH went away Monday so we only managed to bd Sunday morning and walt hours Monday so FX that was enough. Hope we get our bfp this month!! Xx


----------



## NandO1

well symptom spotting already.... do i never learn...... have horrible taste at the back of my throat on and off today(head says = probably getting sore throat and cold)(heart says preg) had weird pulsating sharp pain yesterday(head says pulled muscle)(heart says... you guessed it .................. preg) Reality is Im an utter (symptom spotter) nutter :loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:
Good Luck everyone:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Feemee

Ohh but let's hope it is ur bfp!! 
I'm usaully the same but I have NO syptoms :shrug:
xx


----------



## jojosmami

Nand01 you are def not the only one! I'm only 1 dpo and already feeling symptoms. Usually my bbs are a little sore around OVU time but this morning woke up and they are unusually sore,sensitive and swollen. I also had heart burn this morning, which is very rare for me (except when I was preggo with both my kids I got heartburn almost right away and it lasted till the very end)! BUt, bbs could be because I just OVU yesterday and the heartburn cold be from the Taco's we had from dinner I guess. BUt I have a really good feeling about this month. At the moment I don't feel very well though. I have a sinus infection and pretty sure I have strep throat. Which, by the way is the exact same thing I had when I got preggo with the twins. I went to the Dr. at that time and said " I'm really sick and I'm preggo" he laughed and asked the whole when was LMP and other questions. I told him and told him I got a bfp HPT but he said it was probably false POS because it was so early but I was right! DH was joking that since this is happening again maybe I am preggo, w/ twins again! Who knows?? I can't wait to get my :bfp: and I can't wait to feel better!! 

How's everyone else feeling this morning?


----------



## NandO1

My bb`s are tender around the sides every now and again which is odd as since ds was born my bbs hurt for about a week after af, however i dont no that we bd enough as we stopped the day of ov evevthough i think i ov between cd19 and 20 in which case we may be ok, lets hope it is our bfps girls coz I think its our turn now.


----------



## Feemee

NandO1 said:


> My bb`s are tender around the sides every now and again which is odd as since ds was born my bbs hurt for about a week after af, however i dont no that we bd enough as we stopped the day of ov evevthough i think i ov between cd19 and 20 in which case we may be ok, lets hope it is our bfps girls coz I think its our turn now.

Agree!! 

Iv got a bit of cramping now but am I imagaing it?? Lol 
every month I think it's my turn and feel possitive then :witch: turns up 
FX for us all


----------



## Toots3495

HI EVERYONE, IM 3 DAYS INTO MY 2WW:growlmad:MAY I JOIN YOU?:hugs:


----------



## Feemee

Hi toots :wave:
xx


----------



## jojosmami

Hi Toots! ANy symptoms?

And no FeeMee, Its not your imagination. I always get slight cramping in my LH phase.


----------



## jojosmami

Hey Truly blessed and Loobs... How ya feeling?


----------



## Toots3495

Only symptom for me so far is this morning for a couple of hours I had short, sharp pains really low in my stomach. Wonder what that could be?!:shrug:


----------



## cazi77

I have no symptoms yet but there is still plenty of time!

Just a quick question - I used a CBFM this month for the 1st time. I didnt get a peak bu have had highs from day 8 - now. I also used OPK's aswell and I'm still getting almost +ve OPK's even tho Im sure I ovulated a few days ago as I had loads of EWCM and the usual ovulation twinge! Has anyone else had this i'm just starting to worry I didnt actually ovulate.


----------



## klwcurlyq

Hi! I'm new here, but I would love to join you ladies! I'm also 1 dpo and this is our third month ttc. Good luck and baby dust to all! :o)


----------



## Loobs

Jojosmami, I am feeling good, I have no symptoms at all! Still plenty of time though, as Cazi said.

Welcome klwcurlyq! Lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## Toots3495

:hi:hi ladies! How are we all today. No symptoms as yet today for me:nope:


----------



## Feemee

Heya girls
(tmi) but 4dpo and loadss of cm!!!?? 
Xx


----------



## Toots3495

Good sign feemee:thumbup:
:dust: fingers crossed for this month!


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi Ladies :hi: I am in the TWW also...6 DPO today!! 
I have had tons of things going on and i think sometimes i am just going batty already:wacko: 

Here it is ( Please for give me... I just copied and pasted it here from the other SSing group i am in....my hands are kind of sore from doing so much typing lately(I have Carpel Tunnel Syndrome)

1DPO~ Bad headache and sore BB's (on the sides), and some pinching/mild cramping off and on.

2DPO~ Tired(by 11 am i was ready to take a nap,and did for an 1hr and 45mins),headache still,burping and gassy,vivid dreaming ....really weird!!

3DPO~Woke up with a headache, sore/achey BB's(on the sides),had heartburn at night(tums didn't help),Tired and took a nap for 2 hours,more vivid dreaming,mild backache and sore throat,had yellowish creamy CM !

4DPO~Woke up witha mild backache that went away,Dry mouth,Bloated and VERY gassy,Evening time heartburn again:dohh: ,Gaggy/dry hives in the car(Motion sickness??)...CM grossed me out it was bunch of milky yellowish and kind of strechy.

5DPO~ Gaggy/Dryhive first thing,tummy is upset and feeling sicky,Woke up with a THROBBING headache,Very minor skin breakout,MOOD SWINGS!!!:growlmad: :cry: :wacko: ..... Strong smelling pee(what gives with that??),Tired and took a 1 hour nap at 9:15 in the morning....BB's are sore off and on, Gassy and burping ALOT though out the day!! Heartburn again last night (tums didn't help)...and my special coffee from starbucks gave tasted so nasty in my mouth yesterday!!

Today i am 6DPO~ RAGING HORMONES....I feel like MONSTER MOM!! :muaha::devil::change: and my morning as only begun....BB's are still achey.tender, Vivid dreams last night,kind of weird ones too....Started burping again this morning....and Undies feel sticky!!! TMI,sorry!:blush:

My temps are in my Chart !! 

Sending :dust: and PMA to everyone....STAY AWAY :witch:


----------



## tigger867

Hi Ladies, can i join in, im 2 dpo, i think, ff hasnt given me my life saving red cross yet:wacko:. I had a wicked temp rise this morning, so fingers x,:thumbup:, check it on my chart below.
Ive been having all sorts of signs, already, really gassy, bloated like a ballon, tender BB's, and thats only in the last few days.

We just have to wait and see hey, :dust: to all


----------



## Feemee

Toots3495 said:


> Good sign feemee:thumbup:
> :dust: fingers crossed for this month!

Ohh I hope so no other syptoms though :shrug:

sorry I can't help with the other two post I'm not good on the syptoms spotting 

But good luck  xx


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone
count me in, i was 2dpo on sept 15 and 5 today. this is my first month really tracking everything and joining a message board! wishing us all lots of luck. are you all going to wait or test early? my plan says i can test sept 28


----------



## Navy2mom

sarahincanada said:


> hi everyone
> count me in, i was 2dpo on sept 15 and 5 today. this is my first month really tracking everything and joining a message board! wishing us all lots of luck. are you all going to wait or test early? my plan says i can test sept 28

AF is due on the 28th for me, My plan is to test on the 27th,but i might cave and test on the 25th :blush:


----------



## Feemee

Af due for me on 28th too don't know if I can resist testing early though! Xx


----------



## Feemee

I'm sooooooo moody ??!!


----------



## Navy2mom

Is anyone else having mild cramping today?? Oh andis anyone before/during/after they eat feel sick to their stomach and feel like they are going to puke??? I just got done eating raisin bran crunch cereal and now my tummy feels yucky and I have this gaggy/pukey feeling :( :sick:


----------



## Feemee

I haven't had that navy FX lots is :dust:


----------



## NandO1

Hi all hope you are all doing ok and only marginally less sane than yesterday! today i have had quite a bit of thick creamy cm, tender boob with shooting pain to the nip, and lastly af type cramps with some twinges in between was convinced af was coming but its not due for 9-10 days, I hope you are all full of promising symptoms that lead to your bfps xx


----------



## Navy2mom

hmmmm question as i have never had this before with any of my other pregnancies ....I noticed there is small whitish looking pimples around my nipples and a couple of them had a drop of clear fluid coming out of them....i am so blushing right now :blush: .......does any one know or have had this before?? would love to know what or why this is happening ...thank you in advance ladies i am also going to ask this question in a couple other groups i am in too.


----------



## JNA

Hello 
I am 7dpo we were not trying but did have unprotected sex all four days before O and O morning. I have been very stressed with my recent lose but im trying to be optimistic. I have been having lower back pain, stuffy nose, stiff neck, white and sometimes yellowish cm. I have not charted my temperate though. I also feel as if I felt my egg leaving my right ovary on ovulation day and I have cramping similar to af cramping. Please help and keep me updated on your 2ww baby dust to all and keep me in your prayers.


----------



## Toots3495

Hi jna:hi:
Sorry very sorry for your loss. I will keep my fingers crossed for you. Maybe we will all be lucky this month.:dust::hug:


----------



## jojosmami

Hello Ladies! Haven't been on for a day or so and so much has happened. I'm really sick right now(sinus infection,Poss. strep throat and I'm thinking Bronchitis.)I'm going to the Dr tomorrow to hopefully get some type of meds.

Welcome to all the ladies who just join us and :dust: to us all!

Everyone's symptoms sound good to me. 

Navy and FeeMee, yesterday I was horribly moody!! At first I thought it was just because I don't feel good so I was irritated but I felt like I wanted to rip someones eyes balls out if they even just looked at me!! I was snapping at everyone even my kids :cry: Then @ night I was laying w/ my DH trying to rest and watching that Vin Diesel movie The Pacifier (stupid movie) and was crying, no, sobbing at parts that weren't even sad! I also had a dream last night that my mom ( she passed away the day I found out I was preggo w/ my daughter and my daughter was actually born 6 wks early & on my mom's birthday) was sitting on my bed and I was laying down, she said "I can't believe my baby is pregnant again." I said "Mom, how do you know? its still to early to even know if I am." She said "I know you are. I can tell by looking at you." THen she made me take a HPT and it was a really strong positive. I asked her how it could be pos already and the lines were so dark @ only a couple days DPO. She said " That's what happens when you have twins." It was so crazy real!! When I woke up it took me a min to think about if it really happened or not.When I told my DH he said maybe my mom was trying to let me know. I've said from the beginning I had a good feeling about this month but it could just be because I want it so bad. So other symptoms I've had is increased CM,bbs sore and sensitive, lots of cramping almost like I'm getting my AF, lower back ache and been so extra hungry. I guess we shall see. Its so funny because normally I would be chomping at the bit to test, especially after a dream like that but I'm not. I guess it could be that I'm so sick right now I don't even want to get out of bed. But, its a good distraction.


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi everyone. 
Can I join you? 
I'm 3DPO today. This cycle we tried SMEP, Agnus Castus, EPO, legs in the air after and a lot of PMA!!! 
Woke up this morning with a stuffy nose and an empty feeling in my stomach(strange) creamy cm and achy boobs. 
Let the Symptom Spotting begin!!

Love & 

xxx


----------



## NandO1

hey jojosmami sorry to hear you are poorly, what a fab dream to have maybe your mum is looking down on you and letting you know whats in store, best of luck and get well soon


----------



## Loobs

Nand, I am so so glad you mentioned shooting pains to the nip as I didn't think of this as a symptom. It started last night, only in my right boob but tonight it's in both. And it's not there all the time, just every now and then. Really hope this is a symptom for us. 

I haven't been feeling much else except when I lie flat on my back I feel as if something is twinging/pulling really low down in my abdomen. Fingers crossed!

Jojosmami, that really is a remarkable dream. I hope this was your mums way of letting you know she is there x


----------



## KerryGold

JNA sorry for your loss. Nand, imagine if your dream came true! I am also exactly on this schedule. 6 DPO tomorrow. I'm getting my day 21 bloods taken on Tuesday to see if I ovulated but I'm confident I did!

Lots of ranfom symptoms, I have loads of lotiony CM, backache, spots 1-sided cramping this morning and I got mad at DH coz I didn't like anything he put on the telly! :blush:


----------



## tigger867

Hi ladies, FF finally gave me my crosshair this morning, and has noted that im 5 DPO. So i actualy 'O' on 15th Sep:happydance:. Had a wicked temp rise this morning as well.

Anyway, i just wanted to ask, does anyone have these sharp pulling pains in there womb area. Its hard to describe, but it almost comes and goes, and its also making, my womb area fill almost heavy:shrug:.

Really confused, just needed to share, if anyone had the same thing.


----------



## jojosmami

Hey Tigger, I haven't felt those sharp pains. But I have been having mild/dull - moderate cramping like AF cramps. But, your symptom sounds pretty good. According to FF I ovulated on the Sept 16th but I got EWCM on the 14th,cramping and a neg OPK, then on the 15th still the same and my BFP OPK, when I tested again on the 16th I got a neg OPK so I really think I ovulated on the 15th as well as you! Any other symptoms?

How about everyone else?


----------



## Toots3495

Hi ladies, I've been getting cramping on and off since 3dpo which increased up to yesterday. Haven't really noticed anything today. Could it be implantation or is it to early? :thumbup:


----------



## tigger867

jojosmami said:


> Hey Tigger, I haven't felt those sharp pains. But I have been having mild/dull - moderate cramping like AF cramps. But, your symptom sounds pretty good. According to FF I ovulated on the Sept 16th but I got EWCM on the 14th,cramping and a neg OPK, then on the 15th still the same and my BFP OPK, when I tested again on the 16th I got a neg OPK so I really think I ovulated on the 15th as well as you! Any other symptoms?
> 
> How about everyone else?

Hi jojosmami, ive also had the mild cramping, that your describing, but i thought its because im so bloated, and gassy. Im not normally bloated n gassy after 'o' but this time its very shameful if you know what i mean:blush:.
I also been having headaches, and just sticky like, CM. Not sure if thats anything to take note of.:shrug:


----------



## tigger867

Toots3495 said:


> Hi ladies, I've been getting cramping on and off since 3dpo which increased up to yesterday. Haven't really noticed anything today. Could it be implantation or is it to early? :thumbup:

toots is your cramping, like a sharp pulling sensation, in your womb area, or is it like jojosmami described, AF cramping?


----------



## Toots3495

:hi:it was quite a sharp pain, not something I experience with af. On Friday I also had a really sharp sensation which ran from my belly button to 'down there':blush: I haven't noticed any other symptoms and cm is pretty much non existent and I thought that would increase? What do you reckon?:flower:


----------



## tigger867

Thats sounds very much like mine cramp pain, except i didnt have a shooting pain from my belly button, but more from my left and right side, going towards my down belows. It almost feels like 'O' pains but not as sharp, but pulling. if that makes any sense.:shrug:


----------



## tigger867

I wanted to share this with you guys, and ask you all what you think
:flower:

This remarkable photograph of a tiny fetus in its unruptured amniotic sac was taken after surgery for an ectopic pregnancy in 1972. This picture demonstrates the development of a baby at only six weeks after conception.
Photograph by University of Minnesota Medical
 



Attached Files:







teardrop108x171.jpg
File size: 3.5 KB
Views: 111


----------



## jojosmami

@ Tigger. Wow, that pic is amazing and it doesn't even look real! Wow!


----------



## tigger867

apparently it was still moving, in its sac, when they took the picture. the arms and part of the head. It gives me goose bumps when i image it, but only in a sweet kind way. Mother nature is something else:flower:


----------



## jojosmami

@Tigger:
I have noticed a lot of bloating as well and I do know you mean about the gas, I just thought it was the beans in the soup I had for dinner :shy:


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks for getting back to me tigger. Decided to do a test just in case it was implantation pains and got :bfn: well what was I thinking anyway testing this early:dohh: see what happens as we progress through the 2ww!


----------



## Loobs

Tigger, those are the same pulling feelings I am getting. They come and go but I have had some duller cramps too, although not as painful as my usual af cramps. 

I haven't really felt anything else today, but my skin seems a bit more oily than usual. I sometimes get this before af but it's a bit strange because af should still be more than a week away.


----------



## tigger867

Toots3495 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me tigger. Decided to do a test just in case it was implantation pains and got :bfn: well what was I thinking anyway testing this early:dohh: see what happens as we progress through the 2ww!

Toots you wouldnt believe it but i did a test as well:dohh:, and you guess it, its BFN, 'SURPRISE SURPRISE'. Sometimes i wonder if we ever learn:haha:


----------



## Toots3495

How strange is that! I don't think we'll ever learn. I bet I end up testing again before this cycle is out:wacko:
Keep your symptoms posted cos it's great to be able to compare. :thumbup:


----------



## tigger867

Loobs said:


> Tigger, those are the same pulling feelings I am getting. They come and go but I have had some duller cramps too, although not as painful as my usual af cramps.
> 
> I haven't really felt anything else today, but my skin seems a bit more oily than usual. I sometimes get this before af but it's a bit strange because af should still be more than a week away.

God thats so weird, it such a odd sort of pain isnt it:wacko:? i thought it was all in my head, and my brain was playing tricks with me:shrug:. You know what mean.... almost like you wish for something so bad, that every thing that see or feel is really even tho it might not be:cry:.
But i know these pulling tuging, sort of pains are not in my head thats for sure:winkwink:. When is everyone hoping to test? i decided after todays stupid move, that i test on the 28th sep, with FMU:thumbup:. im getting DH to hide all my tests for me, that way i wont be tempted, I HOPE:brat::muaha::devil::hissy:. i most likely be climbing up the walls at the end of it. Its taken me over 45 CD to get to this point in the first place.:winkwink:

Heres some baby dust to us all :dust::dust:


----------



## KerryGold

I've had really bad stabbing pains on the side I ovd from. Yesterday morning they were mild cramps, today really quite painful.


----------



## tigger867

Kerrygold, does yours go from left to right, and its almost like 'o' pains, but just pulling down below:flower:.

Sorry i just have to ask everyone this question cos, i never had this b4, its so exciting to hear from others with same sensations, so to speak:happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

:hi:hi Kerry, are these pains something you've had before cos I don't ever remember experiencing them before and they've been really noticable for me this month. Don't want to get my hopes up to much but all info to compare is great :thumbup:


----------



## KerryGold

I couldn't describe them as pulling feelings. Much more like ov pain than AF. This is my first month TTC but I was late the past 2 months. I did get a strong pain on one side in July but thst lasted seconds while I've been aware of this since mid-morning. :shrug:


----------



## KristieAg

I am pretty sure I o'd on Sept 15, 2010. So today is 6 dpo. I pray this is my month too! We have been trying after having an ectopic 8/09, another ectopic in 3/10, where they removed my entire right ovary and fall tube thru my c-section scar from my 2 sons I had 11 & 13 years ago!
We also had a m/c in May 2010. It was too soon after the surgery I believe.
Now we are TTC again! I am 38, DH is 39, so the clock is ticking. He also has a 16 yr old daughter form previous marri:flower:age, we are ready to have 1 of our own!!:thumbup:
My periods range from 24-28 days since the surgery. So not sure when I can test, I think I'll try next Tuesday, the 28th! :happydance:
Good luck, BFP's to you all! :happydance:


----------



## KristieAg

I have some stabbing type pains too on my side of ovulation, well my left side is the only side I have! LOL
I never had that before. ANd I'm very tired and LOTS of bad headaches the past few days! I keep telling myself it's too soon, since it's only 6 dpo. But with my last 3 pregnancies, I got early symptoms too. We know our own bodies well! But wishful thinking can sometimes make us "crazy"!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## tigger867

KerryGold said:


> I couldn't describe them as pulling feelings. Much more like ov pain than AF. This is my first month TTC but I was late the past 2 months. I did get a strong pain on one side in July but thst lasted seconds while I've been aware of this since mid-morning. :shrug:

Thats really worrying:shrug:, mine only last for few seconds, and then disapper, and it changes sides, and pulls down, making me feel heavy down below. Its so hard to explain, it just comes and goes.
If your pain go on, it maybe a good idea to see your GP hun:thumbup:. I hope all is well.


----------



## jojosmami

Toots how many DPO are you? I'm glad to hear TIgger that ur able to find people having the same symptoms as you because I know how crazy I get symptom hunting. Its so crazy because as I left to pick up my son from school about 2 hrs ago I got a sharp pain right next to my belly button and as we speak I have one on the left side going all the way down to my inner thigh. Not exactly like urs but something I'v never felt before. YOu are 1 day ahead of me so maybe that's why I haven't felt that.


----------



## jojosmami

@ Kristie, I personally believe that its never too early to have symptoms.With my son I didn't have any symptoms until I was around 10wks preggo. But with my daughter ( although it was twins so don't know if that makes a difference) I started getting headaches and nauseous right from the start, almost immediately. By 9dpo (when I got my BFP)I couldn't even get in the car without vomiting and even driving up the street was horrible. I was very sick in the morning, then REALLY bad in the afternoons between 5-7:00pm. Even the Dr.s said it was in my head, and that my BFP had to be false because it was too early but I insisted on a blood test and I was right. You know your body.Actually, speaking of,I've been really sick to my belly this afternoon. It could be all the mucus sitting in my belly from being sick too. But, my bbs, well, more my nips are pretty sore and sensitive as well. I'm dying to test as well but my hubby refused to let me buy any HPT until it gets closer. I just need to wait until I can get to the store without him and restock my stash :winkwink: 

I am really glad to have a place to vent my crazy symptom hunting thoughts. Anytime I say anything to my hubby he just rolls his eyes. I know he is excited too but just doesn't get it. I guess the same way I look at him when he's talking about cars or sports!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to us all!!!!


----------



## KerryGold

I have CD21 blood tests in the morning, if pain is still bad I will mention it while I'm there. It's all so surreal!


----------



## KristieAg

@jojosmami, I agree with you completely! But, I have had months with nausea, etc., and totally convinced it was THE month, only to have AF show up! :(
I had headaches BAD with my 1st child, that was 13 yrs ago! The last 3 pregnancies, all losses, I had early symptoms too, mostly larger BB's, I am only a B cup, so it was noticeable! They didn't hurt, just got bigger! And very tired! I feel VERY tired today, the past few days acually! I hope this is our month, all of us, it's been a very difficult 13-14 months, it's time for some good, positive stuff, like a BFP!! :happydance: 
Thank you for listening! :)


----------



## Toots3495

:hi:jojosmami, today I am 7dpo. The pains I've been having in my stomach seem to have subsided now and I've got no other symptoms (trying to find some though!) I don't know what to think about the pains but really hope it was a good sign. It's nice to have found some girls getting the same thing as me cos when I go on and on and on at my OH he has no idea what I'm on about! Poor luv has been hearing my 'symptoms' now for so long! :laugh2::dust:


----------



## Toots3495

I woke up this morning with a v mild sore throat which has got worse as the mornings gone on. What do you think girls, shall I class it as a possible symptom?!:wacko::headspin:


----------



## jojosmami

Toots3495 said:


> I woke up this morning with a v mild sore throat which has got worse as the mornings gone on. What do you think girls, shall I class it as a possible symptom?!:wacko::headspin:

Well Toots, I heard that when you first get pregnant a lot of women get sick because your immune system it down a little so your body can work harder to get ready for the baby. I'm not sure if that's correct or not but I know many women (including myself) who have gotten a cold around the same time they get pregnant. Actually, I'm sick right now as I said before and my best friend, hubby and even my Dr. when I went to get meds yesterday all said "Didn't you get sick like this when you got pregnant w/ your daughter?" So, maybe that is a good sign Toots!


----------



## jojosmami

Woke up this morning and bbs feel very heavy and sore, and increased CM.Temp is going down though so not sure if my temp rise was just a fever from being sick and now going back to normal or what. Last night was very emotional again while watch a silly reality show ( Dancing with the Stars) and my hubby asked me a very simple question and I really felt inside like I wanted to punch him in the face.I felt such a rush of anger toward him that was totally uncalled for! Then After freaking out at him, and seeing his face look at me in shocked and asking wtf? I felt horrible and started crying, and babbiling on about how much I love him. Its so funny because he had told me earlier that he really has a feeling that I'm preggo. I'm happy he feels that way and is excited but now because everyone(well, my hubby,my best friend & the dream w/ my mom) is saying they think I'm pregnant is making me wanna test right now!! Def don't think I'm gonna make it to after AF is due!

How about you ladies? How is everyone doing this morning!


----------



## jojosmami

KerryGold said:


> I have CD21 blood tests in the morning, if pain is still bad I will mention it while I'm there. It's all so surreal!

How did your blood tests go today? When do you get the results?


----------



## Toots3495

jojosmami said:


> Toots3495 said:
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning with a v mild sore throat which has got worse as the mornings gone on. What do you think girls, shall I class it as a possible symptom?!:wacko::headspin:
> 
> Well Toots, I heard that when you first get pregnant a lot of women get sick because your immune system it down a little so your body can work harder to get ready for the baby. I'm not sure if that's correct or not but I know many women (including myself) who have gotten a cold around the same time they get pregnant. Actually, I'm sick right now as I said before and my best friend, hubby and even my Dr. when I went to get meds yesterday all said "Didn't you get sick like this when you got pregnant w/ your daughter?" So, maybe that is a good sign Toots!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed that feeling a little poorly is something to be pleased about. I'm driving myself nuts:wacko:At the moment!


----------



## Toots3495

Jojosmami if you manage to not test till af is due then you're a better woman than me:thumbup: I caved in yesterday and god knows how many more tests I'll get through before next Tuesday! :shrug::haha:


----------



## jojosmami

Well Toots, I REALLY want to test right now!!! Its just so early and I know that it will be neg so that's what I keep telling myself. Really feel light headed this afternoon. Almost like I was gonna pass out. I had to sit down a couple of the times. Don't know if that's just from being sick or hopefully its Little Bean #3!!! I can't wait to test. My hubby has said 4 times since last night he thinks I'm preggo and that's only making it worse! 

How you guys feeling?


----------



## KerryGold

jojosmami said:


> KerryGold said:
> 
> 
> I have CD21 blood tests in the morning, if pain is still bad I will mention it while I'm there. It's all so surreal!
> 
> How did your blood tests go today? When do you get the results?Click to expand...

Blood tests went fine. I don't get the results until 7 Oct though. I mentioned the pain. It's still there today but probably not as sharp as yesterday. The nurse said I should see the doctor if I'm concerned. I don't think it warrants concern at the mo'.

I'm just so tired and feeling done in by work. I even saw spots tonight when I reached down to turn my computer off.

Despite all this, I find myself thinking first time at my age is highly unlikely and I'm not do optimistic now. Time will tell. I'm testing on Sunday.


----------



## cazi77

Hi guys I feel dreadful today with a stinking cold, a bloated belly (I could easy pass for 6months LOL) and the most painful BB's ever.

Fingers crossed that its coz im preggo and not just ill!!!!!


----------



## jojosmami

@ KerryGold stay positive! There are women 60 yrs old having babies so keep your head up!! :hugs:

@Cazi, fingers xx'd!!!! :dust:


----------



## Toots3495

My throat is really sore!:huh: I've got no cm at all (tmi!) I don't know what to think this month!:shrug: just want to get to next Tuesday and find out, who am I kidding I'll test again before then! Lol!:haha:
How's everybody doing? :hugs:


----------



## NandO1

hey toots im with you normally i would have creamy cm sorry tmi but hardly any this month,


----------



## Toots3495

Hi Nand01,I'd love a load of symptoms to obsess over but bugger all at the moment! Let's see what tomorrow bring us all!:hugs:


----------



## NandO1

i no i just want something (ie not a non symptom) to cling on to! Hopefully tomorrow we will not be able to leave the house coz of our raging nausea, back pain, tons of cm, boobs so sore that a breath of air will make us keel over in agony..... what are the chances?


----------



## Toots3495

None of the above symptoms for me this morning! Who'd have thought we'd be desperate to feel sick:haha: anything different for you today? My sore throat seems to be developing into a cold. 
How's everyone else doing?:hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

Goodmorning everyone!

How's everyone feeling this morning? Any new symptoms? 
You know Nand & Toots there are lots of women who get their :bfp: the months they don't expect it or have no symptoms.My cousin never had any symptoms of being preggo. Not before or after she found out. Really the baby didn't even move a lot,no cravings,no sick belly, no heart burn, nothing! So keep thinking positive!

I on the other hand have heavy & sensitive bbs,stuffy nose,not having to pee more just feel like when I have to go, I HAVE TO GO! Almost need a panty liner cause I feel like bladder can't hold it. Also feel like I have a bladder infection cause I have to go so bad, run crosslegs to the bathroom, get there and I feel like I can't empty it (tmi :shy:) Had a headache last night and again this morning and still crampy. So, if bladder thing continues will go to the Dr because I am prone to UTI/Bladder/Kidney infections. However, I had this same "bladder infection" symptom when I was preggo with my son and didn't even know it was a symptom until my mom told me that. Crampiness is making me a little worried though. I thought it would be gone by now so I guess we shall see. Anyone else cramping? The one thing I have noticed is that I'm an emotional,moody,mess that will explode in a rage of emotion from crying,laughter,or complete hate and anger in the matter of a second!! I'm aggravated and irritated with everything and everyone! Seriously ladies, I'm even irritated with myself! I just want to go into a dark, quite, room, alone for until this feeling passes!! Don't get me wrong, I love my family and love my kids more than anything or word can even explain. But, I just feel like my body is taking over! For example : The family went out to eat last night and the waitress lip gloss was pissing me off so bad I wanted to get a napkin and wipe it off myself! The way she talked, she was chewing gum while she was taking our order, I felt like she was rushing us and I swear she was giving me dirty looks. When my hubby would see her coming to the table he would say "Were good, thanks." Before she even got to us because he said he thought I was gonna get up and rip her head off. I would NEVER do anything like that but really that's how I felt, really for no reason.My hubby said on the way home maybe I should do a HPT earlier than we talked about.LOL! Sorry to rant but need to get it out somehow. Thanks for listening ladies!


----------



## KerryGold

I still have the one-sided pain/cramp at 8 days PO. 

Today's key symptom is dizziness. Yesterday morning, when I woke up I was dizzy turning over in bed. This morning, it has continued throughout the day. Every so often it comes on like everything is spinning!

My CM seems to be going AWOL though!

xXx


----------



## NandO1

hey jojosmami with my ds i wanted to kill i was just waiting for someone to look at me the wrong way, im not normally even confrontational and cant stand violence, it was after i got a bfp though, i put it down to testosterone so maybe....... As for me well nothing new or different i think my bbs are bigger but i think that every month. the thing is though i dont no why im pissed of about not having symptoms coz i didnt have any with the other two!
Toots a cold is a symptom as your immune system has to suppress itself to allow the little alien lifeforce to take hold and same for you and your uti jojosmami, so i think they are both irritating but definitely good signs. Love Luck and :dust:


----------



## NandO1

jojosmami i wish you had wiped her lipgloss off, how stunned would she have been. :rofl:


----------



## jojosmami

NandO1 said:


> hey jojosmami with my ds i wanted to kill i was just waiting for someone to look at me the wrong way, im not normally even confrontational and cant stand violence, it was after i got a bfp though, i put it down to testosterone so maybe....... As for me well nothing new or different i think my bbs are bigger but i think that every month. the thing is though i dont no why im pissed of about not having symptoms coz i didnt have any with the other two!
> Toots a cold is a symptom as your immune system has to suppress itself to allow the little alien lifeforce to take hold and same for you and your uti jojosmami, so i think they are both irritating but definitely good signs. Love Luck and :dust:

So I was right about the immune system thing. :thumbup: I thought I heard that from a reliable source but started to doubt myself.


----------



## jojosmami

NandO1 said:


> jojosmami i wish you had wiped her lipgloss off, how stunned would she have been. :rofl:

:winkwink:She would have been really stunned cause I wasn't planning on using my nice,gentle, "mom" wipe! :haha:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey girls, glad to hear you're both doing ok. Jojosmami I think your symptoms sound promising, I've been getting cramping today really low down. It's quite similar to af but I think it's a little early to be getting af cramps. I think nand01 is right, you should have wiped the lip gloss off, the waitresses expression would have given you a laugh!:rofl:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Kerry, I've read dizziness is a good sign so fingers crossed!
My cm has totally disappeared too!!:dohh:


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all I was feeling so positive yesterday had really sore heavy full BB's and just didnt feel right but today I feel normal BB's are a lot less painful so I'm kinda thinking AF may be on the way but fingers crossed not! 

Just to let u know Boots have FRER's at BOGOF so its £10.49 for 4 tests of £7 is for 2.

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## cazi77

cazi77 said:


> Hiya all I was feeling so positive yesterday had really sore heavy full BB's and just didnt feel right but today I feel normal BB's are a lot less painful so I'm kinda thinking AF may be on the way but fingers crossed not!
> 
> Just to let u know Boots have FRER's at BOGOF so its £10.49 for 4 tests of £7 is for 2.
> 
> Baby dust to all xx

thats suppose to say or £7 ish for 2:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

Good Afternoon ladies! 

@ Kerry, I have also heard the dizziness and being faint is a good sign as well. I heard in the old days if a woman felt dizzy or fainted her diagnoses would almost always be pregnancy! :thumbup:

@ Caz don't count yourself out just yet. A lot of times preggo symptoms come in waves as the hormones rise and fall so your not out till AF shows up and that's just not going to happen this month!:winkwink:

Well, as of lunch time, I have been able to hold it together and keep my emotions in check. Almost lost it a few times but not spazzing out, just yet! My bbs are killing me though. From just under my armpit and to my nipps. Nipps aren't sore just extra sensitive and almost have a burning sensation. Was playing on the computer with my DD and she was leaning back on my chest and it was so uncomfortable and actually hurt. Hunger has seemed to settle down but really :sleep: today. Could be all the crying I've been doing I suppose, kinda wears you out. Everyone around me is convinced this is my month but I'm so scared that they are putting it all in my head and I am convincing my self into it and my body is acting accordingly. My temps dropped just a little yesterday and went back up today. Could it have been implantation? ANyone else temping or know about this kind of thing? 

I have a question ladies... I know that its possible to have symptoms pretty early in a pregnancy. But, is it really possible to have symptoms before implantation has occurred? A HPT won't show a bfp until after. Isn't HGC a type of hormone? Isn't the presence of HGC trigger your body to increase other hormones and then your body shows symptoms? I've tried to look it up but its all in Dr terms. :shrug:


----------



## NandO1

hi jojos you produce early pregnancy factor which they think can cause symptoms, it sort of makes sense coz embryo is alien and your body would attack it if there wasnt something to stop it, can you post your chart, i can give an inexpert opinion.


----------



## Kylarsmom

jojosmami said:


> Good Afternoon ladies!
> 
> @ Kerry, I have also heard the dizziness and being faint is a good sign as well. I heard in the old days if a woman felt dizzy or fainted her diagnoses would almost always be pregnancy! :thumbup:
> 
> @ Caz don't count yourself out just yet. A lot of times preggo symptoms come in waves as the hormones rise and fall so your not out till AF shows up and that's just not going to happen this month!:winkwink:
> 
> Well, as of lunch time, I have been able to hold it together and keep my emotions in check. Almost lost it a few times but not spazzing out, just yet! My bbs are killing me though. From just under my armpit and to my nipps. Nipps aren't sore just extra sensitive and almost have a burning sensation. Was playing on the computer with my DD and she was leaning back on my chest and it was so uncomfortable and actually hurt. Hunger has seemed to settle down but really :sleep: today. Could be all the crying I've been doing I suppose, kinda wears you out. Everyone around me is convinced this is my month but I'm so scared that they are putting it all in my head and I am convincing my self into it and my body is acting accordingly. My temps dropped just a little yesterday and went back up today. Could it have been implantation? ANyone else temping or know about this kind of thing?
> 
> I have a question ladies... I know that its possible to have symptoms pretty early in a pregnancy. But, is it really possible to have symptoms before implantation has occurred? A HPT won't show a bfp until after. Isn't HGC a type of hormone? Isn't the presence of HGC trigger your body to increase other hormones and then your body shows symptoms? I've tried to look it up but its all in Dr terms. :shrug:

I dont want to get your hopes up but you REALLY sound pregnant to me!! 
Also, it is completely possible to feel signs already because even before implantation when the egg is fertilized you have a lot of progesterone ! So that is what is making us feel like crap and have symptoms even before implantation! =)


----------



## jojosmami

NandO1 said:


> hi jojos you produce early pregnancy factor which they think can cause symptoms, it sort of makes sense coz embryo is alien and your body would attack it if there wasnt something to stop it, can you post your chart, i can give an inexpert opinion.

I chart on Fertilty Friend and the link to my chart is in my siggy. Please feel free to take a look.


----------



## jojosmami

@ KylarsMom, I really hope your right!! I'm not sure if you looked at all my symptoms but really the only one I don't have right now is nauseousness or heart burn. I REALLY want to test now but I know even if I am preggo its to early yet... Right? Do you ladies think I should just give in and test or wait a little bit more. I was planning to test starting on Fri morning which would be 8 dpo. What do you think?:shrug:


----------



## Kylarsmom

jojosmami said:


> @ KylarsMom, I really hope your right!! I'm not sure if you looked at all my symptoms but really the only one I don't have right now is nauseousness or heart burn. I REALLY want to test now but I know even if I am preggo its to early yet... Right? Do you ladies think I should just give in and test or wait a little bit more. I was planning to test starting on Fri morning which would be 8 dpo. What do you think?:shrug:

Ive actually read a lot of your posts, you have a lot of the same symptoms as me but i think yours are even stronger!! i dont have all the emotions!! i tested today at 7 dpo and BFN, but im not discouraged i know it was super early. i am testing again on sunday. we are really close to each other! you can go ahead and test but prepare for BFN this early... its so hard to wait, thats why i gave in!!


----------



## jojosmami

Kylarsmom said:


> jojosmami said:
> 
> 
> @ KylarsMom, I really hope your right!! I'm not sure if you looked at all my symptoms but really the only one I don't have right now is nauseousness or heart burn. I REALLY want to test now but I know even if I am preggo its to early yet... Right? Do you ladies think I should just give in and test or wait a little bit more. I was planning to test starting on Fri morning which would be 8 dpo. What do you think?:shrug:
> 
> Ive actually read a lot of your posts, you have a lot of the same symptoms as me but i think yours are even stronger!! i dont have all the emotions!! i tested today at 7 dpo and BFN, but im not discouraged i know it was super early. i am testing again on sunday. we are really close to each other! you can go ahead and test but prepare for BFN this early... its so hard to wait, thats why i gave in!!Click to expand...

Your having the same symptoms? How early did you get a bfp with your son? I don't remember with my son but know it was before my AF and with my daughter I was 9dpo but I was twins then so I don't know if maybe that's why. Part of me thinks if I see a bfn then I'll be able to hold out a couple days and not be so obsessed with it. But the other half thinks I won't believe it and test like every 10 mins until my AF is due and :cry: each time it comes out bfn!! :haha: I have a thing about starting something on an odd number day so since tomorrow will be 7 dpo I think that might help me at least avoid testing till Fri.


----------



## Kylarsmom

it did help me taking one today, bc if i hadnt i would want to take one tomorrow, but i feel confident that since it was bfn today that i can hold out 4 more days til sunday! so id say take one!! and if u conceived twins before u could possibly do it again! which would possibly make your symptoms stronger and you could see results earlier, ive heard anyway... dont know for sure! 

Well with my son, we were not ttc just yet, but i had only been off my bc for 2 weeks when i actually got pregnant. i had all the same symptoms as i do now when i was pregnant with him, although i was not in the tww group then bc i didnt realize i could be pregnant until my af was a day late and ijust took a test for the heck of it and to my shock it was a bfp! i just feel like i usually do the day before my period, but worse, the abdominal pain and breast pain is tremendous! gets worse at night though.. dont know why! i remember that with my son i kept thinking i was going to start my period soon since i felt that way but right around the time i was supposed to get af i was spotting and thought it was my af, lol. so i think im still pretty early now compared to how it was with my son. i cant sleep at night, either and the creamy cm is present too.


----------



## Toots3495

I tested when I got in from work girls :dohh: and guess what bfn. I've got to learn some self control:headspin: I'm going to blame the stinking cold I've got!:haha:
Hope everyones doing ok:hugs:


----------



## NandO1

dont despair toots the poor little embie is probably trying to find its way, and obviously the cold makes us women crazy. my mission tomorrow is to stop playing with my boobs and see if they are genuinely tender or if i have just poked them a little too much.


----------



## jojosmami

NandO1 said:


> dont despair toots the poor little embie is probably trying to find its way, and obviously the cold makes us women crazy. my mission tomorrow is to stop playing with my boobs and see if they are genuinely tender or if i have just poked them a little too much.

:rofl:


----------



## KerryGold

So my swirling dizziness, pain on the left and other things are still here. I keep waking up around 5am too!

My question is, when are people testing. I had plannef on Sunday 12 DPO but the dizziness us so extreme. Dh and I agreed to test Friday evening 10DPO then again on Sunday.


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies. 

I'm 7 DPO today. I've had sore boobs since around 3DPO. But my nipples are constantly errect, hard and very sore!!!

Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey nand01 I'm the same, haven't left my boobies alone for days! I'm constantly flashing my OH asking if they look any bigger or can he see any veins! I reckon he's fed up with seeing them!
Anyone got any other symptoms today?
:happydance:


----------



## NandO1

kerrygold did you read a thread where someone got a faint bfp at about 6dpo? Im not suggesting you test or anything coz that must be a real exception but your symptoms sound very promising! I wont test til af is due which is 28th

beth welshy i had porn star nipples with ds, its a definite symptom, do you chart?

toots I want an emoticon of a smiley flashing its boobs, have left mine alone so far but I sort of am aware of them, theyre not sore but they are just there if you no what i mean! The nips felt hot last night but that could have been me poking them, I dont flash to oh as it would give him ideas and im still worn out from the marathon sessions around ov :shock: I woke up last night and was absolutely bursting for wee which is unusual as normaly i would want a wee no urgency, I dont no if that is a symptom but it was certainly odd. Im as irritable as a bag of weasels today but that could be pms. on a more positive note i had a temp rise today.

jojosmami how are you today? i looked at your chart and that could be an implantation dip. are they still rising?

best of :dust: to us


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx NandO1. No i dont chart unfortunatly. 
I've also just noticed that i have white nodules under the skin of my nipples like milk is there
Whats that all about? 

Thanx xxx


----------



## NandO1

they produce a greasy substance to prepare for breastfeeding so that is a good sign unfortunately mine never went away from ds so cant pin my hopes on that. it does sound good hun when you gonna test?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Wasn't planning on testing till 14DPO. 
I'm in a public car park at the moment and I really want to inspect my boobs!! Think I'll wait incase I get arrested for indecent exposure! 

xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Welcome Beth! 

@ Nand, glad to hear to you were able to stop feeling on your boobies! Yes, my temps went up again today. I sent my DH to the Dollar store last night for some HPT and he grabbed me 5. Last night my bbs hurt and burn so bad I couldn't help but test but I did wait till the morning but of course I only 7dpo so it was a :bfn: but I think it kinda smacked me a little and brought me back to reality and now I'm not obsessing about it As much but still obsessing. As of this morning cramps are gone, bbs are still sore, had such a bad headache last night when went to bed, pretty sleepy, but really nothing that couldn't be PMS. Last cycle AF started early so can't rule it out. BUt, last night I was a little queezy ( that could have been because of my bad headache though) and I was really emotional again. It was like a roller coaster of emotions. I was watching the baseball game with my hubby and and felt really aggravated so to save him I decided to get up and shower. Somewhere between getting dressed and the next home run I had a mini melt down. At first it because I felt like my hubby didn't love me, then because I'm not good enough for him,then because I'm fat, then because I'm nervous about this not being my month TTC. So, I'll test again in the am.

@ Toots, I do the same thing with my hubby but I'm the " Do my nipps look darker?" Kinda girl. And I do agree, showing him my boobs constantly lately is kinda taking the "sexy" out of showing him my boobs! You said you were asking him about veins showing on you boobs? Is that a sign? I was just noticing last night as I was trying to tell what shade of color my nipps were, that I had a whole bunch of visible blue veins on the sides.

@ Kerry Being so dizzy sounds to me like a very good sign. Can you think of any other reason for making you so dizzy?


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls! Glad to see everyones doing ok. 
Jojos don't dispare at the bfn cos like you said it's still early days. You still sound like you're getting a good range of symptoms, especially sore boobies. I've read on line that if the veins in your boobs become darker/more noticable then that can be an early sign. Unfortunately I'm so bloody pale that my veins show through anyway so I don't know why I keep asking oh to inspect them!

Beth I've read that the lumpy bits around the nip nips get more pronounced during early pregnancy so you never know!
Nand01 I reckon the temp rise and needing a wee in the night is promising. I love the 'irritable as a bag of weasels' expression!


----------



## Toots3495

Hey girls how do you get all the flashy bits on the bottom of your posts? I'm really crap with anything technical and still struggling with this site would you believe!:dohh::dohh:


----------



## jojosmami

Toots3495 said:


> Hey girls how do you get all the flashy bits on the bottom of your posts? I'm really crap with anything technical and still struggling with this site would you believe!:dohh::dohh:

You can go to a website called blingee and make you own or you can go into one of the forums called signatures,graphics, requests and ask one of the ladies to make one for you. The one I have saying 3-peats is a group of girls I belong to that are TTC#3 and one of the ladies came up with the name and another one got it made for us. Either way once you get the code you go to your profile, go to Edit signature and put the code there. Hope this helped!


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks hun:flower: I'll give it a go! Look out for things flashing on my bottom!


----------



## Toots3495

I feel like crap! Sat here at work bored out of my mind. My nose is streaming and I can't stop sneezing. Cos I'm blowing my nose so much it's red raw and horribly dry. Got to go to a christening on Sunday and I reckon my nose will be glowing by then, I'm going to look great in the pics! OH doesn't think we'll be there to long hopefully cos he wants to get home and watch the NFL on the computer. I was thinking I'd test Sunday morning but I'm now thinking it's not such a good idea cos if it's bfn I don't think I'll be a happy bunny at christening. Sorry I'm moaning! Hope everyones ok :hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

Toots3495 said:


> I feel like crap! Sat here at work bored out of my mind. My nose is streaming and I can't stop sneezing. Cos I'm blowing my nose so much it's red raw and horribly dry. Got to go to a christening on Sunday and I reckon my nose will be glowing by then, I'm going to look great in the pics! OH doesn't think we'll be there to long hopefully cos he wants to get home and watch the NFL on the computer. I was thinking I'd test Sunday morning but I'm now thinking it's not such a good idea cos if it's bfn I don't think I'll be a happy bunny at christening. Sorry I'm moaning! Hope everyones ok :hugs:

AWWW I hope you feel better soon. I'm just getting over that and now my daughter woke up this morning with it. What do you do for a living if you don't mind me asking? 

I am sooooo:sleep:today. I get that way before AF comes though so not a great symptom to judge from. I have looked at the test I took today like a million times already hoping that a second line will just magically appear. I know its early but I am bummed out that I couldn't even see a hint of a line. My cramps came back earlier and felt more like AF type cramps so I'm trying to stay positive but its really hard. How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## KerryGold

jojosmami said:


> @ Kerry Being so dizzy sounds to me like a very good sign. Can you think of any other reason for making you so dizzy?

Well, my ME/CFS could be coming back - dizziness and exhaustion but it doesn' t feel like it.

Or I could have a urine infection - backache, frequent loo trips, dizziness and even potentially feeling so hot, but I don't think so, everything down there :blush: feels fine, I'm just peeing more!

I also have greasy hair/skin (unusual) and the hotness doesn't feel like an infected temperature... :shrug:


----------



## jojosmami

Sorry to sound so stupid but what is ME/CFS stand for? Do you just feel hot or do you have a true fever? I know when I have UTI or Bladder infection I get low fevers. But it sounds to me like good symptoms to have. Suppose the greasy hair/skin could be hormone changes?? :dust: to you. When are you going to test?


----------



## KerryGold

I had chronic fatigue syndrome or ME. But I've well since 2002 and not had dizzy spells since 1999. I don't feel feverish. Just a bit hot and sweaty.

Testing tomorrow eve at 10DPO. I just want some answers!


----------



## jojosmami

I know how you feel about answers. I 'm soooooo nervous that its not gonna happen this month. I feel like I am, having all the symptoms but who knows.


----------



## Toots3495

jojosmami said:


> Toots3495 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like crap! Sat here at work bored out of my mind. My nose is streaming and I can't stop sneezing. Cos I'm blowing my nose so much it's red raw and horribly dry. Got to go to a christening on Sunday and I reckon my nose will be glowing by then, I'm going to look great in the pics! OH doesn't think we'll be there to long hopefully cos he wants to get home and watch the NFL on the computer. I was thinking I'd test Sunday morning but I'm now thinking it's not such a good idea cos if it's bfn I don't think I'll be a happy bunny at christening. Sorry I'm moaning! Hope everyones ok :hugs:
> 
> AWWW I hope you feel better soon. I'm just getting over that and now my daughter woke up this morning with it. What do you do for a living if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I am sooooo:sleep:today. I get that way before AF comes though so not a great symptom to judge from. I have looked at the test I took today like a million times already hoping that a second line will just magically appear. I know its early but I am bummed out that I couldn't even see a hint of a line. My cramps came back earlier and felt more like AF type cramps so I'm trying to stay positive but its really hard. How's everyone else feeling?Click to expand...

Thankyou :flower: im a real moaner when i get sick! my poor oh has been shouted at loads of times since i got in from work, he just ignores me when i'm like that. I hope your little girl doesnt come down to badly with the cold and gets better soon.
I'm a dental practice manger, i've worked there for 12 years now. do you work or are you a stay at home mum? :thumbup: don't lose heart cos it was really early to have tested and there is plenty of time left yet:flower:


----------



## Toots3495

KerryGold said:


> I had chronic fatigue syndrome or ME. But I've well since 2002 and not had dizzy spells since 1999. I don't feel feverish. Just a bit hot and sweaty.
> 
> Testing tomorrow eve at 10DPO. I just want some answers!

good luck for testing tomorrow evening! let us know how you get on. i'll keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

Well, I am a stay at home mom but I also nanny 2 other children from my home during the day. There is a 3 yrold ( I've had since he was 3 months) and a 15 month old who I've had since birth. Its great because I can help OH with the bills but still be home with mine. Its a lot of work but I wouldn't trade it for anything in the world. I run a tight but fun ship:D We do tons of stuff and they also have "school time" starting from 4 wks old. Its killing me not to test again already! I am really tired today. More than normal. Just makin ham w/ mac & cheese for dinner because I'm seriously on the brink of tears for no apparent reason other than thinking about having to cook and do the dishes:wacko: My back hurts, and I truly feel like I'm so tired it hurts! I do get fatigue w/ PMS but hardly ever like this. The only thing I want more than to get into my bed and go to sleep is get my :bfp:!!!!! How you feeling Toots?


----------



## Loobs

Sorry I haven't checked in for a while, been busy the last few days with work and stuff. All of these symptoms sound fab! I am feeling a bit downhearted because I just don't feel pregnant at all even although we seemed to time bd perfectly with what I think was ovulation spotting. Just not feeling it. 

Plus. I have been offered a new job and OH and I have decided we would be better to leave NTNP/TTC for the time being. So I am a bit sad that if there is no BFP this month, I will be back to the BCP. Booo!


----------



## NandO1

hey loobs lets hope you get your bfp then you wont have to make that decision

jojosmami i couldnt be bothered with anything today and cared less if anyone ate in the house...my irritability has hit new heights...

toots hope you feel better soon just in time for the morning sickness to kick in:winkwink:

kerry hope you are ok and keep us updated re testing, i feel like testing just to no one way or other but its too early

PMA of the day we are all gonna get a bfp :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NandO1

temp took a nosedive this am i should be hopeful its an implantation dip but my heart sank when i saw it. its not gonna improve my mood though i'm still a cranky cow. hows everyone today?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Looks like AF got me :( at only 8DPO so my LP is too short. It looked so promising yesterday. 

Best of luck to the rest of you. Love & :dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Hi everyone!

Jojos you've got some really good signs there Hun! Fatigue and back ache always seem to come top of the lists online when I look up early signs. Looking after all those kiddies must certainly keep you on your toes, no wonder you're tired! 
I've still got my cold but feel better than yesterday. Gotta bake 60 cupcakes tomorrow for the christening on Sunday!

Loobs I really hope you get your bfp so you don't have to even consider going back on bfp. 

Nand01 to quote your saying I've been as irritable as a bag of weasels! It's awful isn't it when you just feel that everything annoys you. 

Beth so sorry Hun. Have you tried taking vit b50? It's supposed to help luteal phase probs. I had some months where mine was only 8-10 days so I started taking it. 

How's everyone feeling today?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx Toots will give it a go this cycle. xxx


----------



## JNA

So I woke up drastically from this morning with the irresistible urge to test. I used a First Response early results pt, it says unsurpassed accuracy but who knows. Anyways I got a faint second line and I'm unsure what that means, bfp or testing line? help please!!!


----------



## Toots3495

:hugs:Definately give the vits a go Beth and keep in touch so we all know how you get on. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Hi jna, I've not used a first response test before but I thought second lines on the test means:bfp:


----------



## KerryGold

I also got a faint BFP this morning too!


----------



## jojosmami

KerryGold said:


> I also got a faint BFP this morning too!

CONGRATS!!! Do you have a pic?:happydance::happydance:


----------



## jojosmami

JNA said:


> So I woke up drastically from this morning with the irresistible urge to test. I used a First Response early results pt, it says unsurpassed accuracy but who knows. Anyways I got a faint second line and I'm unsure what that means, bfp or testing line? help please!!!

Do you have a pic? Really sounds like a :bfp:!!!:happydance:


----------



## jojosmami

Hey ladies! Well congrats to Kerry and JNA on their poss :bfp: Soooo exciting!! I tested this morning and got a bfn! I'm only 8 dpo so could be to early still. But, bbs not as sore,no other signs as of this morning but its still early. Did wake up with really dry skin on my face and (TMI) loads of water CM. Actually thought AF came. Temp did have a big jump again so that's good I guess. Holding out hope but don't really feel preggo so I guess well see. There is a vvvv faint line on my test but pretty sure Its an evap. How's everyone else doing this morning?
@Nand01 you think the temp drop could be implantation? What's PMA? :blush:
@Beth, you sure its your AF hunni and not possibly IB?
@Loobs, soory to hear about what's going on right now but fingers crossed this is your month!
@ Toots, how ya feeling?


----------



## KerryGold

Thanks all! Pic is in my journal (link in sig)


----------



## Beth_welshy

Congrats on your BFP ladies.

Toots & Jojosmami- not sure if it's AF or IB anymore. I've stated a thread: "Clutching at Straws" that explains

Please let me know what u think! 

Love & :dust:


----------



## NandO1

congrats kerry thats fab news healthy and happy 9months

beth lets hope it ib but if not lots of things can lengthen luteal phase

jojos pma is positive mental attitude, hope its not an evap, any new symptoms? I'd like to think it was an implantation dip but i just dont feel very pma like at all, its strange as every other month iv always been hopeful and from ov day iv felt like its not going to happen! When you gonna test again? I really hope this is it for you xx

toots hows you today?

as for me ive got lazy-assitis not a new symptom, more of an ongoing concern! re 2ww symptoms- nada.


----------



## jojosmami

Keep your head up Nand01!! I feel the same way this morning. I think I'm just so scared of a :bfn: that I'm trying to sike myself out so if I do see it I'm not as disappointed. A little while ago I got a huge wave of like heat flash/faintness/and nauseness.I almost lost my coffee if you get my drift. Other than that and temp increase, and burning/itchy/tender bbs, I don't feel anything but kinda sad. OK not kinda,a lot sad. I just want my :bfp: so bad. 
When you gonna test again Kerry? When you gonna test Nand01? Well, when is everyone gonna test?


----------



## Toots3495

Hi everyone! Half day off from work today so ive been busy with the housework!:laundry::dishes: at least it keeps my mind off of symptom spotting! I have noticed today that i have had small amounts of white cm (tmi!!), im cd10 today, any opinions?

Kerrygold i had a look at your pic and it certainly looks like a :bfp: :happydance: congratulations to you!

Jojosmami a faint line has gotta be better than no line at all, when are you planning on testing again? Ive often wondered if women do actual feel pregnant or do you think we get so involved in looking for symptoms that its just imagined:shrug: did you know you were pregnant with your other children before you tested? just curious,hope you dont mind me asking:flower:


----------



## Toots3495

hey nand01, dont give up with the pma! lets hope we've given each other good luck cos theres been 2 BFP already today!:flower:
I'm going to sling my bloody laptop out the window in a minute, its going so slooooowwww!!!


----------



## JNA

jojosmami said:


> JNA said:
> 
> 
> So I woke up drastically from this morning with the irresistible urge to test. I used a First Response early results pt, it says unsurpassed accuracy but who knows. Anyways I got a faint second line and I'm unsure what that means, bfp or testing line? help please!!!
> 
> Do you have a pic? Really sounds like a :bfp:!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

I went to the doctor this morning and took another test it was a bfn. Im going to be optimistic though because I had to drink half a gallon of water to give a sample. I would love to send you a picture of the test but I have no clue how to do it lol I am far from being tech savy. But the faint line was there as soon as my 3 minutes were up and it does have color. I still have 2 days until af is due so hopefully she wont show.


----------



## Toots3495

Would drinking so much water have diluted your sample?


----------



## JNA

Thats what I am thinking well hoping. I took the same pt on Tuesday and there is no sign of an evaporation line or bfp so my guess is it was to early and I got my bfp today idc what the doctor says lol


----------



## Toots3495

its not over till af arrives, dont lose hope just yet :hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

Toots3495 said:


> Hi everyone! Half day off from work today so ive been busy with the housework!:laundry::dishes: at least it keeps my mind off of symptom spotting! I have noticed today that i have had small amounts of white cm (tmi!!), im cd10 today, any opinions?
> 
> Kerrygold i had a look at your pic and it certainly looks like a :bfp: :happydance: congratulations to you!
> 
> Jojosmami a faint line has gotta be better than no line at all, when are you planning on testing again? Ive often wondered if women do actual feel pregnant or do you think we get so involved in looking for symptoms that its just imagined:shrug: did you know you were pregnant with your other children before you tested? just curious,hope you dont mind me asking:flower:

I hear a lot of the women who get bfp that they have creamy white cm:thumbup:
I didn't know when I was preggo with my son, I had a feeling w/ my DD, I had an MC in Feb 2009 & pretty sure a chemical last month and knew w/ both of those. So, I think its a little bit of intuition and imagination.


----------



## jojosmami

JNA said:


> jojosmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JNA said:
> 
> 
> So I woke up drastically from this morning with the irresistible urge to test. I used a First Response early results pt, it says unsurpassed accuracy but who knows. Anyways I got a faint second line and I'm unsure what that means, bfp or testing line? help please!!!
> 
> Do you have a pic? Really sounds like a :bfp:!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I went to the doctor this morning and took another test it was a bfn. Im going to be optimistic though because I had to drink half a gallon of water to give a sample. I would love to send you a picture of the test but I have no clue how to do it lol I am far from being tech savy. But the faint line was there as soon as my 3 minutes were up and it does have color. I still have 2 days until af is due so hopefully she wont show.Click to expand...

Do you know how to get your pic to your computer? If you do then to post it here, go to the Post reply button to the bottom left under the posts. Where you write your messages there are a whole bunch of little icons, click the paper clip and it will bring up the upload form. If you need any more help just let me know. I REALLY want to see that :bfp:!!!!


----------



## jojosmami

OK ladies I need you to talk me out of testing again! The test from this morning has a def second line. NOw, I took it about 7 hrs ago so is prob invalid. Did see the line as soon as I took it but it was so very faint I thought its an evap. But now its def darker and a tinge of pink. I'm only 8dpo so it still early and the day is almost over, if it is a :bfp: then it will be there in the morning and hopefully darker. I have 3 dollar store tests left and 1 FRER. I don't want to waste one if it is only an evap. Especially cause then I'll have to explain to DH why I have to go and buy more tests :/ What do I do??? Test again, and run to the dollar store in the am before I go to my families house since hubby wont be with me and I can do it all in secret, or wait till the morning and see what happens. If I get bfn I'm gonna be really sad, but if I don't test its gonna drive me mad! I've been cramping on and off all day almost like AF cramp but lower and my back is hurting. Other than that no real changes. Help!!!


----------



## NandO1

wow thats brilliant try holding out til the morning as you'll have your best urine then and just imagine rather than a bfn you could be going to ur family with their future cousin/grandchild/niece or nephew.... remember pma jojosmami


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks for the encouragement Nand! That's why I really want to know! I'm suppose to go to my Aunt house because there is a carnival in her town. I really want to know because one, I want to be able to bring the test with me and show her, and the other reason is because were not telling anyone that were TTC and she's gonna be wondering why I'm not getting on any rides. Its sooooo hard not to test!! Its been a while since I took the test though. Don't you think its invalid now?


----------



## NandO1

well from what i no of evaps they tend to leave a shadow and have no colour so if yours has a tinge of colour then i dont think its invalid also if you got a control line then the test was working properly, can you post a pic? i think your knocked up hun and test again in the morning with first urine, its all looking good girl wooo hoooo


----------



## jojosmami

I know this pics are crap but its taken with my hubby's cheap pay as you go phone. Can't wait to take it with my Droid. I know you prob cant see it but its there in person. I realy hope this is the real thing! I really feel like I'm about to get my AF, but its like 6 days early. Well see!


----------



## NandO1

i cant see anything in 1st pic but def something going on in 2nd:happydance: r u gonna test tomorrow? xx


----------



## jojosmami

Of course!!!


----------



## KerryGold

Hi ladies! Thanks for all your good wishes. We're still in shock I think! I did the planned second test tonight and it WAS much more visible. No you can't see it I'm at my parents' for the weekend and left it behind!
:babydust:

xXx


----------



## NandO1

kerrygold want pic first thing mon or whenever you get back

jojosmami update first thing tomoz fingers toes and any other bits crossed for you girls, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JNA

jojosmami said:


> View attachment 119631
> 
> 
> View attachment 119630
> I know this pics are crap but its taken with my hubby's cheap pay as you go phone. Can't wait to take it with my Droid. I know you prob cant see it but its there in person. I realy hope this is the real thing! I really feel like I'm about to get my AF, but its like 6 days early. Well see!

Congratulations!!!!!
I see both faint lines aka bfp 
My roommate is helping me attach my pic now so you guys can tell me if im crazy or not lol
Once again Congratulations :)


----------



## JNA

Its really faint
I took it on my blackberry but it wont upload :(
this is a web cam pic 
do you think it will be okay for me to test again in the morning or should I wait?
 



Attached Files:







205356.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## NandO1

test test test jna

jojosmami any updates

toots any news


----------



## JNA

NandO1 said:


> test test test jna
> 
> jojosmami any updates
> 
> toots any news

BFP!!!!!
There totally was a line yesterday and im not crazy
Im cramping in my lower abdomen and have white/clear cm 
Good luck everybody BABY DUST!!!!
 



Attached Files:







054900.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 12









205356.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## NandO1

yayyyyyyyyy congrats hun happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## jojosmami

CONGRATS JNA!!!!! :happydance:!!!! YAY!!!!!!

For me, I tested this morning and got a bfn:cry: Guess it was an evap or I've seen some tests where women were preggo got a bfp one day and a bfn the next. I heard its because after implantation your HGC levels are trying to double but it can come in waves for a couple days. I'm only 9 dpo so its still early. I was getting lots of cramps last night and getting that weird pulling/sharp pain sensation that I heard a couple women talk about. I'm also pretty nauseous this morning and emotional, my boos are sore but not as much and temp was still pretty high. The emotional part could be that I'm disappointed I didn't get my BFP but I guess we shall see. Just hope this isn't a chemical. How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## NandO1

jojo was looking at charts today on ff and saw loads where bfp bfn bfp its just your body trying to drive you insane! your symptoms are good your temps are good and its early so you got it all going on extra serving of :dust::dust::dust:
to you xx


----------



## JNA

jojosmami said:


> CONGRATS JNA!!!!! :happydance:!!!! YAY!!!!!!
> 
> For me, I tested this morning and got a bfn:cry: Guess it was an evap or I've seen some tests where women were preggo got a bfp one day and a bfn the next. I heard its because after implantation your HGC levels are trying to double but it can come in waves for a couple days. I'm only 9 dpo so its still early. I was getting lots of cramps last night and getting that weird pulling/sharp pain sensation that I heard a couple women talk about. I'm also pretty nauseous this morning and emotional, my boos are sore but not as much and temp was still pretty high. The emotional part could be that I'm disappointed I didn't get my BFP but I guess we shall see. Just hope this isn't a chemical. How's everyone else doing today?

Hey dont get discouraged its still to early. I got a bfn when I was 9dpo. Try relaxing and dont stress yourself out. I need a bump buddy lol :winkwink:


----------



## Joanie76

So utterly clueless. So I think I will post my dpo's as they happen:
1 dpo cramping on right side and some midsection
2 dpo dull cramping on right side and feeling bloated and gassy

So there you have it ladies. My hubby and I are ttc and this is going into the seventh month of trying. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.:wacko:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats JNA!!!!!!!! SO EXCITED FOR YOU!


----------



## Dukechick

Congrats JNA, that's great news!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tigger867

:happydance::happydance:GIRLS IM :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::cloud9:I tested yetsterday and today, and a very faint line confirms BFP!!!!

I just want to send all you lovely ladies, lots and lots of:dust::dust::dust:, May you all get your :bfp: and that wicked :witch:, stays away.


----------



## jojosmami

CONGRATS TIGGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:!!!! I'm so happy for you hunni!! Healthy & happy 9 months!!!


----------



## jojosmami

Well, good morning ladies. As of this morning I am sooooooo confused! I got another bfn this morning:cry: BUt, I was so sick to my tummy all day yesterday, had a horrible headache, last night the same and now this morning the same.Abdomen feels heavy and tight. No cramps just a stretching feeling and bbs still sore. Don't you think if I was preggo I would get my bfp by now? I guess time will tell. Even my hubby was excited to see the test this morning.:cry: Will just keep on testing till I get my :bfp: PMA right?

How's everyone else feeling this morning?

CONGRATS AGAIN TO ALL OUR KNOCKED UP LADIES!!!!


----------



## tigger867

jojosmami said:


> Well, good morning ladies. As of this morning I am sooooooo confused! I got another bfn this morning:cry: BUt, I was so sick to my tummy all day yesterday, had a horrible headache, last night the same and now this morning the same.Abdomen feels heavy and tight. No cramps just a stretching feeling and bbs still sore. Don't you think if I was preggo I would get my bfp by now? I guess time will tell. Even my hubby was excited to see the test this morning.:cry: Will just keep on testing till I get my :bfp: PMA right?
> 
> How's everyone else feeling this morning?
> 
> CONGRATS AGAIN TO ALL OUR KNOCKED UP LADIES!!!!

Hi jojosmami,
I got such a faint bfp at 10dpo, that you really have to look up close against the light to see it. Also all the signs your saying, are so much like mine, if you remember, i was chatting about a pulling and heavy sort of feeling down below. It was like cramp, but very mild, it all most felt like 'o' pain. Keep faith, its very early at the moment, im confident you get your bfp, very very soon.

GL Hun:hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

Hi everyone! Well a lots been happening to you all while I've been away! Congratulations tigger and jna:hugs: I'm so pleased for you both! Have a very happy and healthy 9 months. 

Hi jojos and nand, how are you girls doing? I've spent the whole weekend baking cupcakes for the christening yesterday! I'm knackered! Unfortunately I started spotting yesterday so it's all over for me this month. I want to see those bfp for you so fingers crossed!


----------



## Loobs

A massive congratulations to the girls with BFPs! Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months. Tigger, I'm also hoping that because you had that tugging feeling that I did, that my BFP is on the way too!

I have had an awful weekend, OH and I went to visit his family 50miles away on Saturday morning. Then our car wouldn't start so we had to stay the night before a mechanic would come and look at it yesterday. We got home at 9pm last night! 

I had terrible nausea all day yesterday along with on/off af style cramps. I am feeling some of the same today. My boobs feel just like they do before af. 

Despite all this, I am sat here staring at a FRER showing nothing but a BFN. Grrrr!


----------



## Toots3495

Hey loobs, bloody hate those bfn! When's af due for you?


----------



## Loobs

AF is due tomorrow hun. I went from having loads of symptoms to none and then loads again. If I'm really not pregnant then this nausea is a bit worrying! The only time it settles is when I have got food in my mouth :haha:

And if AF does show, that means I am going back to BCP. I have a new job (going from private to NHS) and if I want all the perks like mat leave etc I am going to have to give it a while. Plus I am going from working in care of the elderly to the operating theatre so loads and loads to learn. 

But everything happens for a reason, right? x


----------



## NandO1

hi girls am in total shock.... got bfp this am, i felt so negative about this cycle and now look. its so early but hoping this is a sticky bean

Congrats tigger hope you have a healthy pregnancy

jojosmami how you doing today?

toots prodding my boobies was not the cause of the tenderness, are you sure you are out? I spotted with #2 around the time af was due.

baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## NandO1

jojosmami your chart looks good hun xx


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! I dont have time to read all the posts yet but looks like theres some more BFP's so congrats!! I finally tested and got a :bfn: with an early response but no period yet and today is cycle day 31. I have gone to cycle day 32 before so assuming its coming tomorrow, but its so annoying to wait. Has my sore throat again last night, so when there was no period this morning I was sure I must be pregnant but no. I know theres still a chance, but I think its just a longer cycle...I didnt get my smiley face till cycle day 17 and could have ovulated up to cycle day 20 so I think everything is late. I dont think theres many people who get a :bfn: on cycle day 31 then get a positive, so Im just waiting for aunt flo so I can try all this again it was fun!!! will read all the post and update the list tonight, congrats again I knew my thread would be a good one!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jojosmami

Good morning ladies!
@ Tigger, I do remember and because of that I am trying to hold out hope.How you feeling? Feeling preggo? I bet your over the moon! Hey, I have a question, hope it not to personal. What kind of cm are you having if any? I was having creamy but Sat & sun it turned to EWCM. My temps took a little dip yesterday but are back up this morning. I thought maybe I had an inplantation dip on 6dpo which is possible, but I had another did yesterday and my temp is up higher so I don't know. Maybe I'm just grasping at straws here. Do you think you could look at my FF chart and see what you think?Thanks :hugs:
@Toots, so sorry to here about the Af. Are you sure its not IB?
@Loobs, sorry to hear about your weekend.:hugs: Hopefully a BFP will turn everything around for you! 
@Nand how you doing?

For me, tested again this morning and another BFN!:cry: I'm pretty much giving up, but because still have a couple major symptoms (dizziness which is getting worse,bbs sore,back aches,and queazy belly,increased temps)I still have a small glimmer of hope. AF due Thursday so not testing again till after she's late. :af::dust::af::dust::af::dust:


----------



## jojosmami

NandO1 said:


> hi girls am in total shock.... got bfp this am, i felt so negative about this cycle and now look. its so early but hoping this is a sticky bean
> 
> Congrats tigger hope you have a healthy pregnancy
> 
> jojosmami how you doing today?
> 
> toots prodding my boobies was not the cause of the tenderness, are you sure you are out? I spotted with #2 around the time af was due.
> 
> baby dust to everyone xxx

WHAT?????? OMG!OMG!OMG!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::thumbup::happydance::cloud9::hugs::bfp::dance::laugh2::friends:

I am so happy for you!!! How many DPO are you again? I'm really, really happy for you love!!! How you feeling? Did you tell DH yet?


----------



## NandO1

I'm 13dpo got a bit suspicious when after my big dip on my chart it went higher than ever, took 2 ic tests and there was something there but could have been an evap on both, I then took a frer which was a month out of date and had a pos almost instantly but i couldnt trust that so first thing this am i trudged into town to stock up on hpts took one when i got home and there were 2 lines, I was shaking like a leaf, sent a pic to dh and as he didnt reply a nanosecond later i rang him to see if he got my message, he hadnt so left him to retrieve it then rang him again.
when you testing again as your chart looks like mine, will try post a link so you can see, I hope we can be in 1st tri together xx


----------



## Toots3495

:happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee: oh my god Nand!!!!!!! So pleased for you! Well done:hugs: how you feeling?

Sarah it's still possible cos af isn't here yet so don't give up hope.

Jojos I'm probably being thick but what's ib?


----------



## jojosmami

Toots3495 said:


> :happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee: oh my god Nand!!!!!!! So pleased for you! Well done:hugs: how you feeling?
> 
> Sarah it's still possible cos af isn't here yet so don't give up hope.
> 
> Jojos I'm probably being thick but what's ib?

Implantation Bleeding


----------



## NandO1

thanks toots am still reeling, so seriously didnt think it was our month. i feel fine but have been the bitch from hell all weekend i put it down to stress of the final throes of the tww.


----------



## jojosmami

NandO1 said:


> I'm 13dpo got a bit suspicious when after my big dip on my chart it went higher than ever, took 2 ic tests and there was something there but could have been an evap on both, I then took a frer which was a month out of date and had a pos almost instantly but i couldnt trust that so first thing this am i trudged into town to stock up on hpts took one when i got home and there were 2 lines, I was shaking like a leaf, sent a pic to dh and as he didnt reply a nanosecond later i rang him to see if he got my message, he hadnt so left him to retrieve it then rang him again.
> when you testing again as your chart looks like mine, will try post a link so you can see, I hope we can be in 1st tri together xx

Just looked at your chart and we have almost the same chart.We both had a drop @ 5dpo,a rise and another drop @ 10dpo, and really high rises. Fingers xx'd for me! Do you have pics of you :bfp: I'm really so happy for you! What did he finally say when he saw it? You said your 13dpo right? That means I your 2 day ahead of me. Can't wait to see what happens!:thumbup:And it looks like your baby predictions were right! Maybe I'll get one now.


----------



## Toots3495

:dohh: oh yeah of course that's what it means, I was being thick! Great news about all the :bfp: isn't it. You sound as though you've got loads of positive symptoms going on. I'm pretty sure it's not ib, I get this spotting every month so I'm not going to kid myself.


----------



## NandO1

I no, was jealous of your chart and once mine took a nosedive i really thought i was out, my cycle is about 34 days so its probably only a day ahead, he was in shock and he started laughing so hormones kicked in and i wanted to no what was so funny! He is thrilled though, i had an additional prediction which said this month and a boy aswell, hun you probably wont need predictions, when u testing again? fingers x'd we'll be bump buddies xx


----------



## jojosmami

Toots3495 said:


> :dohh: oh yeah of course that's what it means, I was being thick! Great news about all the :bfp: isn't it. You sound as though you've got loads of positive symptoms going on. I'm pretty sure it's not ib, I get this spotting every month so I'm not going to kid myself.


:D I did the same thing with the abbreviation for PMA :haha:


----------



## NandO1

hope you can see it
 



Attached Files:







P9270995.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jojosmami

I would love to be you bump buddy Nand!! :friends:


----------



## jojosmami

WOW!! Nand beautiful :bfp:!!!! SOOOOOO Exciting!!!!


----------



## tigger867

Hi jojosmami,

I looked at your chart, sorry i taken some time to get back to ya... But you know something, your chart looks really great girl:happydance:, the dip at 5 dpo, and again at 10 dpo, are promising signs. Again you asked about CM, i have read that the ewcm after 'o' is also a good sign, as your boby start producing LH hormone when preg. I didnt get the ewcm, (i didnt get it when 'o'ing either):wacko:, after 'o', but i had lots and lots of creamy lotiony CM, at 6 dpo. Before that it was very dry and tiny bit sticky. Its gone back to sticky, but still little bit creamy. I suggest that you wait untill your 13 dpo, reason i say that is, cos you have a dip at 10 dpo which could be implantation dip, it takes a further 2 - 3 days after implantation, for the HCG hormone to show up in your urine.:thumbup: GL Hunni:kiss:

Congrats to all the :happydance::bfp::bfp::happydance:

And so so sorry to all the ladies with:cry::bfn::bfn::cry:, and to all the ladies who havnt had there AF's just yet, hang on in there its not over till the wicked :witch:rears her ugly head.

Everyone get under this shower...... its baby dust shower:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Toots3495

:yipee::yipee: hey Nand that's a lovely clear :bfp: stay in touch to let me know how your 9 months progress. I'm so pleased for all you lovely ladies with your bfp! 
I'm under that baby dust shower tigger!:thumbup:


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Tigger! Got my fingers xx'd!! Like I said my CM was the same as your until Saturday-ish. I'm soo happy for you!! Looks like your prediction was right too!!! if I don't get my BFP this month looks like I'm gonna have to get mine done!


----------



## NandO1

jojosmami i had hardly any cm this month and im usually cm central, but with my son i had loads which was sometimes creamy, sometimes watery, but im such a dumb-ass coz there were a few things which were almost non symptoms that were totally unusual for me like sore boobies not very sore but i dont normally get that til af has shown up. Then i had twinges yesterday and really bad af cramps on sat but they were on both sides whereas normally they are only on the right. tigger is right about the implantation thing i got my bfp 2 days after my dip, we will be bump buddies hun....pma

toots will def keep in touch you wont be far behind us.......sending you a serious helping of:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks nand, the baby dust is much needed! Af has shown up a day early but hey ho! Docs appointment booked for a week on Thursday so I'll see what they advise. Just waiting on jojos bfp now! Come on jojos I wanna see the bfp test result Hun! :thumbup:


----------



## hopin2bmommy

Congratulations to Nand and Tigger for your beautiful BFPs...wishing you happy and healthy pregnancy :flower:....good luck to rest of the ladies :thumbup:


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks ladies! Nand I had really bad cramps the other night too. Cramping a little today too. So then I should test on Wens? Oh, I hope I can join you guys in the baby bump club!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

NandO1 said:


> jojosmami i had hardly any cm this month and im usually cm central, but with my son i had loads which was sometimes creamy, sometimes watery, but im such a dumb-ass coz there were a few things which were almost non symptoms that were totally unusual for me like sore boobies not very sore but i dont normally get that til af has shown up. Then i had twinges yesterday and really bad af cramps on sat but they were on both sides whereas normally they are only on the right. tigger is right about the implantation thing i got my bfp 2 days after my dip, we will be bump buddies hun....pma
> 
> toots will def keep in touch you wont be far behind us.......sending you a serious helping of:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

oh this makes me hopeful!! getting bfn's =( Yesterday I had twinges and cramping! But im 11-12 dpo could i really be implanting this late in the game??


----------



## Toots3495

:dust:Never say never kylarsMom! I'll keep everything crossed for you!


----------



## jojosmami

Hey ladies, put up pics of the test from 8dpo where you can't really tell but there is a second line and its pink in real life and the one from today which looks really negative! tell me what you think! It under the preggo test gallery under "Please talk me out of testing"


----------



## JNA

Congratulations NandO1 and tigger867 on your bfp. Have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! Baby dust to everyone else no more stress just bfp's :)


----------



## jojosmami

How you feeling JNA?


----------



## KerryGold

Hi guys! This has been a lucky thread so far! I'm glad I joined it! ;)

How many BFPs to date?

Congrats to the rest of you! Off to stalk the gallery now!

xXx


----------



## jojosmami

Hey Kerry! How ya feeling? I think its 4 You,JNA,Tigger,and Nand01!! Hopefully a couple more to come! Including me:winkwink:


----------



## KerryGold

The ridiculous dizziness seems to have passed mostly now. Currently I'm just tired and backachey. This morning I felt horribly queasy though - it seems to correlate with how much sleep I had. Think the cold weather is good for me though as I can't sleep well when I'm hot.

Fingers crossed everyting is okay in there!


----------



## NandO1

cold not good for me could hang coats off me nips :wacko:


----------



## jojosmami

nando1 said:


> cold not good for me could hang coats off me nips :wacko:

hahahahahahahahahahahah!!


----------



## jojosmami

Well ladies, still holding out hope for my BFP!!! I just finished dinner and its taking everything I have not to loose it :sick: and my back and bbs are killing me.This is what happened last month was I had what I'm pretty positive was a chemical. Its crazy that I'm happy to be sick to my stomach. Well, I think I'm gonna hold out tomorrow but if :witch: doesn't come I'm gonna test Wednesday evening. Have a good night everyone and hopefully we'll see some more :bfp: in the morning! :dust:


----------



## NandO1

fingers x'd jojosmami your symptoms are very very promising xx


----------



## jojosmami

Well ladies, trying to stay with a PMA but had big temp drop this morning:cry: No AF yet but with a temp drop like that don't think its looking good.

How are all our knocked up ladies feeling?
Anyone else test yet?
ANyone have new symptoms?


----------



## Toots3495

Sorry to hear about your temp drop jojos. Don't give up just yet though:thumbup: do you feel as if :witch: is on the way? Im keeping my fingers crossed for you still!
I've booked my appointment to see the doctor next week. I'm nervous but I think it's been to long now ttc that I need to take some action! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Loobs

Don't give up hope yet jojosmami, your symptoms are really promising! 

I have been having more nausea, af style cramps and a bit of back pain on and off. Boobs are a bit tender. AF is due today and I keep running to the loo thinking I can feel it but it's a no show at the moment. I feel so strange because yesterdays test showed BFN. 

It's so hard being a woman!!!!


----------



## jojosmami

Toots3495 said:


> Sorry to hear about your temp drop jojos. Don't give up just yet though:thumbup: do you feel as if :witch: is on the way? Im keeping my fingers crossed for you still!
> I've booked my appointment to see the doctor next week. I'm nervous but I think it's been to long now ttc that I need to take some action!
> :dust::dust::dust:

Thanks, but I do feel like its coming but who knows. My boss is going thru the same as you hun. She went yesterday to her Dr. to get and IUI and they saw an egg about to be released so they sent her home to :sex: and this morning her hubby gave a :spermy:sample and they did an IUI. It never hurts to go see someone. They told her her hubby and her both checked out fine and its just an issue of timing for them so could be for you too! Fingers xxd for you and all the :kiss::hugs:and :dust:for you!


----------



## jojosmami

Loobs said:


> Don't give up hope yet jojosmami, your symptoms are really promising!
> 
> I have been having more nausea, af style cramps and a bit of back pain on and off. Boobs are a bit tender. AF is due today and I keep running to the loo thinking I can feel it but it's a no show at the moment. I feel so strange because yesterdays test showed BFN.
> 
> It's so hard being a woman!!!!

Did you test today? Symptoms sound good! :af: for us both!!!


----------



## Toots3495

:hugs: thanks jojos. This seems to have been a really lucky thread for a lot of the ladies so hopefully you'll get your :bfp:
:grr::witch::grr: she won't come knocking on your door!


----------



## NandO1

dont give up jojos ff says that one temp on its own doesnt mean much, fingers x'd for you hun xx


----------



## tigger867

jojosmami, dont you dare give up now:nope:, your so close hun. Its not over untill that witch shows her face. :hugs::kiss::hugs:

im 13dpo now, and i feel sick, as anything, really tired, and feeling bit bit**y:growlmad:. Not a happy bunny, not sure why:shrug:.

I have my fingers, toes and everything else crossed, even my legs, for NOW!!:haha: GL HUN:hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Ladies! :friends: :hugs: :kisses: I'm holding on for dear life at this point!! 
@Tigger you feel yucky because you have a baby bean reaking haoc on your hormones. Enjoy every second!! :D 
@Toots, I agree! If she shows up I think a good ole fashion beating will teach her!! :haha:
@Nand, how you feeling mama?

I have a question for you ladies who got predictions, I'm really interested now because Tigger and Nand your were right! How do I go about that and how much are they?


----------



## Loobs

No didn't test today hun, I only have 1 FRER in the house and don't want to waste it! Thy is OHs way of dealing with my POAS addiction - only buy 2 tests at a time!

If AF is still a no show on Thursday (which will be 16dpo) I will test again. 

Have you tested today?


----------



## jojosmami

Nope, gonna test tomorrow if no AF! Fingers XX'd for both of us!


----------



## NandO1

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for loobs and jojosmami am crossing everything for you guys xxxxxxxxx


----------



## NandO1

I got mine from gail she is on ebay gail123, https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Psychic-Reading-For-Pregnancy-Conception-Baby-Outlook-/170542431525? 
again that was about 2 days and was £7 so i suppose about $10 pt=UK_Metaphysical_New_Age&hash=item27b51efd25#ht_1716wt_912 jennyrenny https://jennyrenny.viviti.com/ $8 for conception reading, that took about 2 days.
psychic star again ebay and i suppose about $11 and 2 days
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Psychic-Preg...cal_New_Age&hash=item19b8e68efb#ht_1506wt_912
my favourites were gail and psychic star as they put more info into them, jenny rennys was about 2 lines long but it gave me this month and a boy so she was right about the bfp


----------



## JNA

When will the cramping stop? And will I be tired for the next 9 months?
Good Luck everyone waiting to test
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## NandO1

jna im still cramping a little but i think you are a little ahead of me. tiredness ends in about 18 yrs and 8 months or never!!!!!!


----------



## tigger867

NandO1 said:


> jna im still cramping a little but i think you are a little ahead of me. tiredness ends in about 18 yrs and 8 months or never!!!!!!

:haha:, I DO LIKE THAT LAST PHASE, HOW TRUE CAN YOU BE NANDO1.
Jojosmami, Nando1 gave you all the correct links for the readings, and like she said star, and gail where really good, went really deep into the readings.
But i must add, star did say oct conception for me, and Gail is the only one who said conception in mid sept and postive in oct. She was spot on:thumbup:. They all said boy:kiss:.

GL HUN, hopefully you wont need one, and you get your bfp, very soon:hugs:


----------



## NandO1

Tigger With my ds. who is 10 months old now, i went into labour and it went on for about 20hrs and stopped for 4 so had 3hrs sleep then it started up again and 12hrs later he was born didnt sleep much that night and havent caught up since, having said that posting on the internet at midnight doesnt help either,


----------



## JNA

NandO1 said:


> jna im still cramping a little but i think you are a little ahead of me. tiredness ends in about 18 yrs and 8 months or never!!!!!!


No dont tell me that. Im hoping for one of those rare cute babies who never cry after the first month or two. Yes im a dreamer but im a college student and I have 19 credit hours this semester. I only have class on Tuesday and Thursday but its from 8-6:30 and it almost killed me today. I woke up at 6am because I couldnt sleep and by 10:30 I was ready to crash. Does anyone have a remedy for tiredness other than sleep. Also is anyones cramps worse in the morning than during the day?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey jojos, any news? :hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

To all you lovely pregnant ladies, enjoy every second! :flower:


----------



## NandO1

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
hey toots you'll be joining us soon! 

jojos/loobs any news yet?


----------



## NandO1

JoJo re: reading gail was the one i connected with most, although i did love psychic star, but a few things gail said were spot on..


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks nand, I'll have a bun in the oven soon! Pma!


----------



## NandO1

A mega dose of PMA and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you hun, have you tried preseed lube coz im sure it helped me, had tried conceive plus but didnt work first month preseed and bfp, had been trying for 8 months with no luck.


----------



## Toots3495

I haven't tried it but I have read good things about it. Might be worth me looking into getting some and giving it a go, got nothing to lose by trying it. :hugs: thanks nand.


----------



## tigger867

NandO1 said:


> Tigger With my ds. who is 10 months old now, i went into labour and it went on for about 20hrs and stopped for 4 so had 3hrs sleep then it started up again and 12hrs later he was born didnt sleep much that night and havent caught up since, having said that posting on the internet at midnight doesnt help either,

Saying that Nand, i have three girls, my oldest is 16 now and the youngest is 6. And i cant remember when i have had a full 5 hours sleep, since i had my eldest. Mainly when she goes out, and never answer her phone, and she always 4 hours late , from the time she says she be back. God us women, we love to be punished dont we. But its worth it, cos that whats life all about, Im 37 now and my mum still have kittens, if i dont call at least once a day:dohh:.:hugs:


----------



## tigger867

Toots3495 said:


> I haven't tried it but I have read good things about it. Might be worth me looking into getting some and giving it a go, got nothing to lose by trying it. :hugs: thanks nand.

Toots and Nand, i used preseed for the first time this cycle, and i got my :bfp:. Me and DH had lots and lots of problem.. for a start, im type 1 diabeic on insulin, have unactive thyroid, long and anovulated cycles and if thats not enough, early onset of kidney disease. Dh bless him, has a over enlarged postate gland, making him have lumpy semen (tmi), and his semen count came back under 15 million. DO YOU WANT TO KNOW MY SECRET, ON HOW I DID IT?
:happydance:


----------



## jojosmami

Well, ladies, I woke up this morning with my temps the same and spotting:cry::cry::cry: Its so crazy because I woke up this morning queazy again but I guess it is what it is. I had HORRIBLE cramps last night, almost called my Dr. cause they were so strong. Spotting is really light and hardly there and pink and cramps are gone but I'm guessing its :witch:because my temp is the same. :cry: But, it is what it is right? Always next month. My heart is still desperatly trying to hold out any hope possible trying to tell my self maybe its IB but my head is telling me to wake up and get over it! Its not to be this month. GL to the rest of you ladies!!! On to next month! Going to look up that preseed stuff. Where do I buy it? I really want to get a reading I just have to figure out a way to pay for it without my DH knowing. He is VERY against those types of things, he's cheap so wouldn't want to pay for it anyway, and our Ebay account is under his name. Any sugg ladies?


----------



## tigger867

Ok girls follow these steps, and im sure you get your BFP. :thumbup:

1; Start charting, cos even if your opk might say positive, you might not really release the eggie. Charting will tell you when you have ovulated.

2; Start testing for possible ovulation, from cd 6, even if you have long cycles, and make sure you test at least twice daily. Test at these times only, NOT THE FMU, 11am-4pm and 6pm-10pm. Make sure you hold your wee if possible for 4 hours, before testing. And save your test strips so you can compare the colour change, as the days go by. Also 1 more thing, if your like me and you cant tell if the colour change is dark enough, invest in the CLEAR BLUE OVULATION DIGI, the one with the smiley face, if the strip seems dark, just test with the smiley to be certain.

3; Try not to bd, at least 3 days before 'o', but no longer than 7 days, as semen starts getting stale after 7 days, but its at its strongest after 3 days.

4; Start checking your cervice mucus, once its EGG WHITE looking go for the kill, also if your opks are saying go go go.

5; If your like me, and you dont get EW CM, invest in a sperm friendly lube, i used PRESEED, it gives your swimmers a fertile state, so they live longer, and have a better chance to get the eggie.

6; When bding try and bd just before bed, so afterward you stay in a lie down position, giving the swimmers an extra boost. AND THIS IS THE MOST IMPORTANT BIT GIRLS, ORGASM AFTER YOUR PARTNER HAS CLIMAXED. I can hear all you ladies screaming at me right now!! but its important, your cervix acts like a vacum, when orgasm, sucking most of the contents of your 'V', meaning the sperm. Hence giving your swimmers a head start, to reach the eggie. Also if you can try and bd in the early hours like at 1am, as that will cover the day before and the day after, if you know what i mean.

7; This is optional, if you have problems with ovulation, or sperm count, invest in a supplement, that is ideal for your problem. for myself and DH we both invested in fertile blend. But that doesnt mean it be ideal for you, PLEASE DO YOUR HOMEWORK BEFORE TRYING ANY SUPPLEMENTS.

8; Last of all, start the 2ww. And GOODLUCK:thumbup::happydance::dust:


----------



## tigger867

Oh jojosmami:cry:, i really thought, this was it for you hun. Are you sure its not IB, cos you just spotting, and you do get cramp, with spotting. And your temps do drop when the eggie implants.:flower:


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks for the advice Tigger! I know I REALLY thought this was it! When I just went and checked the spotting has stopped! I just have TONS of EWCM? It still could go either way I suppose but really am putting in my head that its the :witch: so I don't get to excited. I would rather be pleasantly surprised the crushed:winkwink: Where do you buy that preseed stuff?


----------



## NandO1

tigger867 said:


> Ok girls follow these steps, and im sure you get your BFP. :thumbup:
> 
> 1; Start charting, cos even if your opk might say positive, you might not really release the eggie. Charting will tell you when you have ovulated.
> 
> 2; Start testing for possible ovulation, from cd 6, even if you have long cycles, and make sure you test at least twice daily. Test at these times only, NOT THE FMU, 11am-4pm and 6pm-10pm. Make sure you hold your wee if possible for 4 hours, before testing. And save your test strips so you can compare the colour change, as the days go by. Also 1 more thing, if your like me and you cant tell if the colour change is dark enough, invest in the CLEAR BLUE OVULATION DIGI, the one with the smiley face, if the strip seems dark, just test with the smiley to be certain.
> 
> 3; Try not to bd, at least 3 days before 'o', but no longer than 7 days, as semen starts getting stale after 7 days, but its at its strongest after 3 days.
> 
> 4; Start checking your cervice mucus, once its EGG WHITE looking go for the kill, also if your opks are saying go go go.
> 
> 5; If your like me, and you dont get EW CM, invest in a sperm friendly lube, i used PRESEED, it gives your swimmers a fertile state, so they live longer, and have a better chance to get the eggie.
> 
> 6; When bding try and bd just before bed, so afterward you stay in a lie down position, giving the swimmers an extra boost. AND THIS IS THE MOST IMPORTANT BIT GIRLS, ORGASM AFTER YOUR PARTNER HAS CLIMAXED. I can hear all you ladies screaming at me right now!! but its important, your cervix acts like a vacum, when orgasm, sucking most of the contents of your 'V', meaning the sperm. Hence giving your swimmers a head start, to reach the eggie. Also if you can try and bd in the early hours like at 1am, as that will cover the day before and the day after, if you know what i mean.
> 
> 7; This is optional, if you have problems with ovulation, or sperm count, invest in a supplement, that is ideal for your problem. for myself and DH we both invested in fertile blend. But that doesnt mean it be ideal for you, PLEASE DO YOUR HOMEWORK BEFORE TRYING ANY SUPPLEMENTS.
> 
> 8; Last of all, start the 2ww. And GOODLUCK:thumbup::happydance::dust:

I did most of those, but i had one cup of green tea a day, good for ewcm, one glass of grapefruit juice again good for ewcm, took prenatal vits, used preseed and soft cups, (didnt like those as it felt unnatural) oh and charted, if i hadnt charted i wouldnt have tested yet. Oh and just to cover all bases bought myself a moonstone bracelet (come on i was desperate) Its the stone of fertility.

Jojos do you have those prepaid credit cards in us? coz you could set up your own account and just top it up when necessary. Dont give up yet as I had spotting with ds, was convinced af was coming, :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Im sending in a hired :gun: to scare the :witch: away


----------



## NandO1

Tigger i couldnt even clap me hands after 8 days on the trot never mind climax!!!!!!!!:wacko::shock:


----------



## jojosmami

NandO1 said:


> Tigger i couldnt even clap me hands after 8 days on the trot never mind climax!!!!!!!!:wacko::shock:

:rofl::rofl: HAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## jojosmami

They have Visa or MC gift cards. He handles all the money so I guess I have to figure out how to get $25 (the smallest amount you can get) from him :winkwink: Thanks for the idea! I guess it could be IB because the spotting has stopped. Guess can't uncross those fingers just yet?


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks for the tips tigger and nand:thumbup: I'm getting desperate so I'll give anything a go! What are soft cups? 

Jojos I'm feeling positive for you:happydance: ewcm and the spotting stopping has got to be a good sign! What's all this about readings? Is it all done online? :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tigger867

jojosmami, i still got alot of thing crossed for you (pls dont ask for details:haha:). Just keep waiting, if the witch doesnt arrive by tomorrow, and hoping that temp will rise for you. See your GP, and demand a blood test, to check your HCG levels. GL hun, keeps us updated.

Oh and i got my preseed from ebay, you can also get it from amozon. And if DH is being mean about the money side, just make him understand, its for him as well as you. I mean it takes two to make a baba:baby:.


----------



## NandO1

toots i posted the links on the other page, all done online, soft cups are strange contraptions designed to catch menstrual blood rather than using tampons but i used them to keep swimmers in, put a bit of preseed in to help them on their way.

Jojos good that the spotting has stopped and your temps are above the coverline and thats good too, chin up hun, I'm sure you can dupe oh out of $25 use that feminine charm, if all else fails....cry, always works for me.


----------



## tigger867

NandO1 said:


> Tigger i couldnt even clap me hands after 8 days on the trot never mind climax!!!!!!!!:wacko::shock:

TELL ME ABOUT IT!!!:wacko:, Hey, you went for gold girl!!!. I tried that grapefruit and greentea, i couldnt hack the taste, preseed done all the ew work for me:happydance:.

At least we got our bfp, just trying to help others get theres too:thumbup:


----------



## NandO1

tigger it was more out of desperation than sanity, what right minded people want to go hoking and poking around minnie with semen filled plastic sanitary wares? sorta takes the romance out of it.


----------



## Toots3495

NandO1 said:


> tigger it was more out of desperation than sanity, what right minded people want to go hoking and poking around minnie with semen filled plastic sanitary wares? sorta takes the romance out of it.

:rofl: I think I'll steer clear of the soft cups nand! That description says it all!:haha:


----------



## Loobs

Have totally been neglecting you ladies today! Had a long shift at work. 

Jojosmami, I really hope your spotting then lack of spotting is a good sign. Got my fingers crossed for ya. 

AF didn't turn up today, although I kept thinking I could feel it and running to the loo to check. Had a bit of back pain today but not much else. Going to do another test tomorrow!


----------



## Loobs

Double post!


----------



## jojosmami

Still no more spotting so gonna wait till tomorrow and see what happens. If no AF tomorrow then will test in the afternoon. Good luck Loobs! Can't wait for the update!


----------



## Loobs

Good luck to you too hun! Hopefully this is it for us. What a lucky thread this would be if we got BFPs. Plus loads of bump buddies!!


----------



## iamrestored77

We did most of these 2dpo praying this is it


----------



## Loobs

Still no AF today, but forgot about testing and flushed my FMU :haha: If still no AF before I leave for work at 12 I will test around then, which will be 4 hours. 

Can't wait to see your update jojosmami! Good luck x


----------



## Starchase

Hi ladies

Can I please join you? I have been a coward stalking you all from home thinking that all of my symptoms have been in my head... I can't believe how lucky u all are on this thread and also that I am not alone, I am due my :witch: this Monday I totally feel pregnant but no :bfp:, I bought cheap tests and have used one everyday this week with nothing :sad2: I keep telling myself that it is still early but do u really think that it is?

I am a mother of a 4yr old and he is my little angel, he was a brilliant surprise and I was 8 weeks pregnant when I found out so this is all brand new to me and this 2WW has just about destroyed me... 

My symptoms are

Exhaustion
achy almost breast feeding boob pain
Spots like u would not believe!!
Moody
Last night I got cramp in my back?
Sore ovary pain
pulling feeling down below
But no mucus below completely dry (tmi) sorry
Hungry
Frequent urination 

What do u think, when should I do another test don't want yet another 
:bfn:??

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi starchase, you've got some good symptoms going on there! Im just waiting for af to bugger off then I can start all over again! It has been a really lucky thread for most of the ladies. If you can resist testing till af you're a better woman than me lol.


----------



## jojosmami

Goodmorning ladies! Well, I'm very sad to say the freaking :witch: showed up this morning:cry::cry::growlmad::growlmad::brat::sad2::brat::hissy: Still not as heavy as usual for the first day of my cycle. It is what it is and as my hubby put it last night, God will give us what we want when HE wants. Well, that was the speech I got when I was telling him about the pre-seed. He doesn't understand why I want to buy it because we've only been TTC for 2 months. He wants to try this month w/ nothing and then if it doesn't happen we can buy the Pre seed. But, I say, why not? I was always taught if your going to do something do it right, and the best you can. So, why not? Been so emotional, I gave him a piece of my mind and it wasn't the most pleasnat of nights. But, I know I will get what I want in the end! I think he puts up a fight just to make him self feel like "the man" before he gives in:winkwink: Thanks again ladies for all your good vibes,PMA and encouragment! You guys are wonderful! So, on to the next month for me and on to the next faze for you blessed ladies who got their BFP!!! Wishing you all the happiest & healthiest 9 months! Can't wait to see your journey and stalk it the whole way thru:D You guys may not be my TTC buddies anymore but your still my buddies!:hugs::kiss::friends:


----------



## jojosmami

Welcome StarChase! This is an excellent thread to join!! You have great sounding symptoms. So how many dpo are you?


----------



## Toots3495

Oh jojo so sorry. I know exactly how you feel, I felt really awful when af knocked on my door this cycle. Stay positive cos it will happen:flower: if you fancy buddying up next cycle let me know. :hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

Toots3495 said:


> Oh jojo so sorry. I know exactly how you feel, I felt really awful when af knocked on my door this cycle. Stay positive cos it will happen:flower: if you fancy buddying up next cycle let me know. :hugs:

YEa, we can def buddy up! What CD are you on right now? :friends:


----------



## Toots3495

I'm cd4 today, just a bit ahead of you Hun. Onwards and upwards we go!:thumbup: stalking that :bfp:
:hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

Close enough! What day do you go to the Dr?

How's everyone else doing this morning? You preggo ladies doing ok? Have you joined the 1st trimester threads yet?
Loobs any news?


----------



## Toots3495

I go to the doc next thurs (7th oct) but not looking forward to it. Dreading being told there's problems! Apparently they'll take blood and go from there. Gotta go on my own cos oh is working so I guess he'll have to go another day and give a sample. That'll please him no end!:haha:
You feeling ok?


----------



## Loobs

No AF for me but still BFN. 

Starchase your symptoms sound really good. I know what you mean about the BFNs, I hate seeing them. I wouldn't do one everyday but play it by ear. I'm not going to test again, just going to wait on AF.


----------



## NandO1

starchase your symptoms sound really good, unusually for me i didnt have much cm some tenderness in boobs and bad af cramps on 11dpo which stopped the next day, I charted my temps so at 12dpo i sort of knew to test..

Jojos am gutted for you and i totally agree about doing things right and the best you can, everything i did this month was an all out blast for a bfp and wasnt harmful to anyone so why not if it helps, your husband maybe be right when it comes it comes but there is no harm helping it along, we may not be ttc buds but i will be popping back to drag you and toots and the other girls into first tri, *PMA this is your month, it is your time and you deserve it*


----------



## Toots3495

I hope you're dragging me into the first tri this cycle nand! I'm going at it all guns blazing this month, my oh won't know what's hit him!:haha:


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

Thank u for not thinking I'm nuts peeing on all of these tests!!... I really have to get a grip of this gonna attempt to wait now until Monday (now that is a task) lol :dohh: . I am now 12 DPO and feel really sluggish appetite is now coming and going and I'm so tired!!

Jojosmami that is hilarious I also gave my hubby a piece of my mind lastnight, they just don't understand what this feels like... I was explaining all of my symptoms and just wanted him to listen but u'll never guess what he said!!.... "Oh I think I'd rather have a surprise this time like last time rather than analysing everything" :devil: I just saw red ha ha (oops)

:dust:


----------



## jojosmami

@ Loobs, are you usually late? Fingers xx'd for your BFP!
@Star, they don't get it! Sometimes their brains just complete switch to "I'm a Stupid,Insensitive, Jack Ass" mode. But we love'em so guess we just got to put up with it right and dish out some whoop ass every once in awhile and put them back in their place! :haha: Giving you extra strong vibes to hold out till you wanna test again! 
@Nand, thanks love! And you better! I'll be stalking your bump! 
@Tigger & JNA you too! 
Can't wait to join you ladies!


----------



## Toots3495

Can't believe it my oh has had his shifts changed next week, just when we need to start getting down to business! He'll not be getting home till 9.30-10pm and he'll be knackered. I'm going to have to really 'sexy it up'! That'll be a bloody challenge for me:haha: Maybe I'll just tie him to the bed cos I ain't putting up with any excuses![-X


----------



## jojosmami

That's right Toots!! They want us to "preform" when were tired so why can't they! And hey, maybe because it will be extra fun those little :spermy: will be extra excited to do what they have to!


----------



## jojosmami

OMG!!! This is the worse AF I have ever had!!! I am pretty much in the fetal position right now and want to :cry: The cramps are so bad they are going into my thighs!! And on top of that I have a migraine and Im :sick: because of it! I've never had an AF like this! Just took some Meds and hope they work fast!


----------



## Toots3495

To true jojo! If only one of his bloody :spermy: would invest in a map or something then maybe they'd work out where they're going when they're in me!


----------



## Toots3495

:hugs:Go for a lie down in a quiet room if you can Hun. The pc screen probably isn't helping your head either. Hope you feel better once the meds kick in. :flower:


----------



## Starchase

Oh Jojo nothing worse try and have a hot bath that usually takes the edge of it for me :hug:

Your AF is so bad this month because it is getting ready for IB this month

Take care and have some more baby sparkle dust

:dust:


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks ladies! I'm a nanny so can't go lay down or I would and can't take my good meds till hubby gets home. Would be kinda embarrasing having the parents come pick up the kids and I'm passed out on the floor as my son is changing diapers! :haha: That's a good way to think of it Star! Since this will hopefully be my last AF for 9 months mother nature wanted to make sure I remember it!!


----------



## Toots3495

A hot water bottle on the belly can sometimes help Hun. Feel better soon:hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

It just dawned on me that there's a time difference, and it's evening here, so of course you can't go for a lie down:dohh:


----------



## tigger867

:cry:Oh jojos, im so sorry, that witch deserves a good battering:grr:, lots and lots of :hug::dust:.
Hi starchase, its great to see new names on the thread, hey i was a poas addict aswell:dohh:, so dont worry about, we all are:winkwink::test:
Im been a bit quiet today, feeling shattered all day, and i feel really really:sick:, i havent vomited or anything like but, this cant be normal, its way to soon, to feel like this. Anyway made a appt to see Dr tomorrow, get myself booked in at the antinatal clinic. I cant think right either, i keep forgetting everything, this morning, i was meant to post a very important package for DH, and the package was left on the kitchen work top, so its in a obvious place. And i never remembered or noticed it, whats wrong with me?:nope:


----------



## Loobs

Sorry to hear about your AF and pain jojosmami, fingers crossed for next cycle, lots of dust.

I'm not usually late, although it has only been 5 months since I stopped cerazette. Have been regular since I stopped it but who knows. I'm going back on it when AF comes along. 

Very best wishes and a H&H 9 months to you knocked up ladies!!


----------



## Starchase

Well done toots!! It never even dawned on me that Jojo wasn't UK :dohh: I'm feeling really :sick: tonight and after I eat my tea just lie on the sofa feeling yuk!! Just read a thread that said that on average DPO - 13.5 shows a :bfp: so think that I might give it another go and :test: lol!! What am I like will power of a slug dafty... Fingers crossed it shows up soon, if I'm not at least I've now got a good idea what to do next cycle but can ur mind really play bad tricks on you when it comes to symptoms?:blush:

:dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey star, It's difficult isn't it to distinguish between what's a real symptom and what's not. Yours all sound pretty damn good to me! I think I've thought I was pregnant every bloody cycle so far!:haha: 
So do you reckon you'll be testing in the morning?:wacko:


----------



## Starchase

Yeah will do if I don't pee at 4am again I am up 2x during the night at the min and really trying to keep my first urine for test!! I actually bought 10 tests for £2.60 online after my best friend discovered she was pregnant last month using them I have used 5 so have 5 left :blush: wish I'd understood cycles sooner and I wouldn't have tested till 10 DPO never mind,.. Don't think I can NOT :test: NOW ha ha 

:dust:


----------



## Toots3495

I'll be on you tomorrow to find out results! Fingers crossed for you hun:hugs:
:test::wohoo:


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies,
How are you feeling jojo? Hopefully much better than yesterday:flower:
Star did you test?! If you did what was the outcome? :thumbup:


----------



## jojosmami

I do feel better thank you ladies. Lots of craziness going on here now. Rained here for 2 days in a row and last night no power and everything is flooded! Had to have the police come and evacuate everyone, schools are closed, people are in shelters etc. Its not just my town its all over my area, up to 40 mins away from my house. My home is ok thank God! Just some water in the basement but nothing like the people across the street. The river is their back yard so they got completely flooded out. It really makes you think about what is important in life when you get a knock at the door @ 3:00am telling you to evacuate. But, God blessed us and we are fine and so is our home. Gonna be alot of clean up today for so many people.This happened 4 yrs ago on 4th of July weekend but It was MUCH worse, the lady next door didn't have a pump in her basement and the water flooded so bad her entire basement was a big water container and it actually came and flooded her 1st floor as well. Cars were floating down our street, and the police actually had boats with motors to evacuate people because the current was so strong and people were fishing from their porches.So glad it wasn't like that this time! On a happier note ( Who would have thought talking about my AF would be happy but...) AF has calmed down and besides being tired feeling better. 
@Star did you test?
@Loobs did you test? How do you feel?
@Toots how are you today?
@TIgger,JNA and Nand how you ladies feeling?


----------



## Starchase

Yet another :bfn:..., yet another 4 spots on my chin :growlmad: oh well still tomorrow, still convinced I am (really weird) 

:dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Oh my god jojos that's sounds awful! And there's me moaning this morning about having to walk to work in the rain but it's nothing like that! Glad your family and home are ok. Bloody weather!
Af settling down is good, there's nothing worse than feeling really awful but having to carry on anyway. My oh suffers from migraines so I know how terrible they can make you feel. Have you got plans for the weekend or just staying home and dry? 

Another bfn star, What a bummer. :flower: when is the :witch: due? Cos it ain't over yet. Got everything crossed for you :dust::dust:


----------



## jojosmami

Starchase hang in there, no AF yet is a good sign! When you gonna test again? :dust: :af::af: for you hunni!!! Come on :bfp:!!!!

Yea, Toots, its crazy. Tomorrow we are going to see how much our local YMCA is to join. Do you have those in the UK? Need to get some excerise and lose weight before my bfp gets here and on Sun going to my families house for my great aunt's birthday. What about you?


----------



## Starchase

Oh my goodness Jojo just noticed your post, hope you are all ok what a nightmare, defo puts everything into perspective again!!! When will you be allowed home again? Nothing worse than not having your own bed when you have AF thank goodness it has calmed down for you :kiss:

The dreaded :witch: is due on Monday..., so it's not over until she is here but she is gonna get a fight :bodyb: really wanna wait till Monday but I know I just cant feel like I'm in a routine now - wake up, catch pee, dip stick put on window sill and practice my :bfp: reaction then eh nope here comes the :bfn: lol

:dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Yes we do have YMCA here. You're v good to be considering doing exercise. Im terribly unfit cos I can't stand going to the gym:haha: my oh goes and works out about 3-4 times a week. Sod that I'd rather stay home with a cup of tea! We're hoping to try and get a bit of decorating done on Sunday cos we've got loads of unfinished jobs. They tend to get started and then something else comes along and the jobs get left. Gotta work tomorrow morning, I have another job I do just on Saturday mornings at a caravan holiday park. It's not much fun but it brings in a little extra cash. 

Star don't give up on the pma! If you're feeling it then who's to stay it isn't going to be a :bfp: when you next pee on the stick!


----------



## Toots3495

:baby: how are all you pregnant ladies doing today?


----------



## jojosmami

Starchase said:


> Oh my goodness Jojo just noticed your post, hope you are all ok what a nightmare, defo puts everything into perspective again!!! When will you be allowed home again? Nothing worse than not having your own bed when you have AF thank goodness it has calmed down for you :kiss:
> 
> The dreaded :witch: is due on Monday..., so it's not over until she is here but she is gonna get a fight :body: really wanna wait till Monday but I know I just cant feel like I'm in a routine now - wake up, catch pee, dip stick put on window sill and practice my :bfp: reaction then eh nope here comes the :bfn: lol
> 
> :dust:

Well, I'm crossing my fingers that the next time you dip the stick it will be your BFP!!! The people on our side of the street didn't have a mandatory evacuation they just let us know what was going on and said if we wanted to leave they had boats but my DH figured we were ok and the police were right there the rest of the night so if we needed them we could just yell. The people across the street though all had to go. They haven't gotten back in yet because I think the local government has to go and make sure its safe. Don't know when that will happen. My family was so blessed.


----------



## jojosmami

Toots3495 said:


> Yes we do have YMCA here. You're v good to be considering doing exercise. Im terribly unfit cos I can't stand going to the gym:haha: my oh goes and works out about 3-4 times a week. Sod that I'd rather stay home with a cup of tea! We're hoping to try and get a bit of decorating done on Sunday cos we've got loads of unfinished jobs. They tend to get started and then something else comes along and the jobs get left. Gotta work tomorrow morning, I have another job I do just on Saturday mornings at a caravan holiday park. It's not much fun but it brings in a little extra cash.
> 
> Star don't give up on the pma! If you're feeling it then who's to stay it isn't going to be a :bfp: when you next pee on the stick!

I know how it is to have to do extra work for extra money. My hubby and I are the "handy, hey can you fix this? Can you babysit?" people for all our friends and family! I'm actually thinking about getting a third job myself to use a just stash money. We are fine now so if I get a third job then that money can just be put in the bank as extra. But, I just don't want to get burned out or take time away from my kids ya know? I'm horribly out of shape too that's why I really want to start working out. I just want to loose weight so that when I do get preggo and I gain weight I can be the weight I am at 9 months along in stead of being over weight plus al the baby weight. Plus the YMCA here has babysitting so Its way more realistic. THink its kinda of pricey so might have to get that third job just to pay for that :haha:


----------



## Toots3495

Just ordered oh some ginseng tabs. Apparently it's good for :spermy: health and motility. Gotta be worth a try :winkwink:


----------



## KerryGold

Hi all! 

Sorry to hear about your stressful night Jojo. Hope the :witch: stops messing about Star.

I'm doing okay. The dizziness, which is what convinced me I was preggo, has pretty much gone. I just occasionally get lightheaded/dizzy now. I still have spots. My backache is the most bothersome and I'm sleepy.

Overall though, my body seems to be getting over the shock now. I did another test on Wed. It's really dark - in my journal if you want to look.

Got the doctors on Thursday which is exciting!

xXx


----------



## Toots3495

My oh mum has just been to a psychic to have her cards read etc and apparently she will have 3 grandchildren. Oh sister already has 1 and only wants 1 more so that leaves 1 left over for me :wohoo: I would like at least 2 but I'll take 1 and be so thankful! Thinking now I'll get a Gail reading done and see what she comes up with :thumbup:


----------



## jojosmami

Toots3495 said:


> My oh mum has just been to a psychic to have her cards read etc and apparently she will have 3 grandchildren. Oh sister already has 1 and only wants 1 more so that leaves 1 left over for me :wohoo: I would like at least 2 but I'll take 1 and be so thankful! Thinking now I'll get a Gail reading done and see what she comes up with :thumbup:

Wow, exciting! Can't wait to hear what Gail says!


----------



## jojosmami

Well ladies hope all are well. Going to join my local gym today and I'm super excited! Going into the city to go to the Farmers Market, one of my fav places to go! 
@Toots, what is that suppose to do for them?
@Kerry glad to hear your feeling better. Saw your test and it look beautiful!! GL at the Dr. Can't wait to hear the update!
@Loobs and StarChase did you test again?

Well Ladies have a great day today. All the Rain is gone her and its just a beautiful,cool fall day! My fav season is summer but I really love this time of hear. Puts a little pep in your step!! :dust: for all!


----------



## Toots3495

Morning everyone,
Jojo how did you get on at the gym? Was the farmers Market a nice day out? Apparently the ginseng helps sperm production and motility. Also helps increase sexual desire :winkwink: plus as an added bonus it's good for the immune system. Also got oh taking vit c, zinc and a general multivitamin. Do you or your oh take any vits? Hope the weather is better today. 
Star any news? Have you tested again yet?


----------



## NandO1

Hi ladies how you all doing? Toots anything that helps is worth giving a try, If I hadnt tried all the stuff i did i dont think i'd be pregnant now, we tried 4years with #1 and 2.5yrs with #2 never thought it would be this quick with another one, I had clomid for 9months with #2 and it didnt work didnt want to go down that route with #3 so went for natural things, swear by green tea, grapefruit juice and preseed.

Jojos how you doing today am counting down the days til you guys join me!!! 

Has anyone heard from Loobs: star any news with you?


----------



## jojosmami

Morning Ladies!! 
@Toots, The weather could not have been more beautiful yesterday! This farmers market is under ground though. Its weird I know but because its in the middle of the Philadelphia, they put it inside. BUt its huge! There are something like 150 booths, most are food :D. They have so many great things and so cheap because there are a lot of local farms outside of town. But, after we shopped and ate:winkwink: we walked around the city and then went to the Port called Penns Landing. Its where all the boat come in to the city and the River also separates Pennsylvania and New Jersey. We watched the sail boats, the barges etc. My son has this fav book about a Tug Boat and he got to see a Tug Boat in action. To see the smile on his face was so cool. We also got to watch the coast Guard and Police practice water rescues with the helicopter and boats. We got to see people jumping into the water from the helicopter and the helicopter hover over the boat and pull people up it was great! Free Entertainment. So much fun! How was work yesterday? I didn't get to go to the Gym but I'm gonna sign up online today. How you been doing? Hubby takes Vits for his Cholesterol. I don't take anything right now. Want to start a prenatal though. What did you do this weekend? How do you get your hubby to take all this stuff for baby making? My hubby doesn't want to hear any of it?
@Nand, I'm doing well. AF is slowing down so hopefully it will be gone soon! I'm going to try the SMEP this month but I think I'm gonna hold off on the Preseed this cycle. I want to lose some weight before I go hard core. I'm gonna be drinking Grapefruit juice to lose weight any way so that's an added help. My luck I'll get preggo this cycle when I'm not all obsessing about it. WHich will be just fine for me. My goal is 20 lbs at least before I get preggo. Plus, my mom-in-law will be here from Puerto Rico on Nov 1st for awhile so really want to slim down before she gets here too. I know it shouldn't matter what I look like for her, and she really is a wonderful woman.just, only met her once the whole time I've been with my hubby ( 6 yrs) and last time its was 2 days after my DS was born. I had been on bed rest from week 20 so I gained 100lbs :blush: so I was huge! She made some comments to my hubby and then she saw a video from before I got preggo and kept making comments on how skinny and pretty I used to be. So, now I'm really self conscious. But, its all good.I lost all of that weight and sent some pics to her so she saw me skinny again. Then got preggo w/ DD and only gained 50lbs which is still alot but only half of what happened before. I've lost 30 of it so at least 20 more to go. Gonna look hot and skinny again for me! My hubby really doesn't seem to mind how I look now but I know he'll be happier if I lose weight too. ANywho, sorry for taking so much. How you feeling? When do you go to the Dr?
Well ladies have a great day! Much :dust: for us and :hugs: to our new mommies!


----------



## Loobs

Sorry girls, have been away for the weekend with no Internet connection. 

Just typical that we go away for the weekend and AF turns up! So that was a 33 day cycle for me, longest it's been. So back to BCP for us, hopefully be back here in a year and you lot will have had babies! Best wishes x


----------



## Starchase

Oh sorry to hear that loobs, AF due tomorrow so will wait and see I got another :bfn: yesterday so decided gonna try and hold off until wednesday if the dreaded :witch: stays away.. Well yesterday I had horrendous heartburn all night and my back was so achy I could hardly sleep, Hopefully I'll get my :bfp: on the next :test: so at least I know whats going on?

Jojo I hate it when other people can make you feel so self conscious at the end of the day the only persons opinion that counts is your own, chin up xx

:dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Hi everyone,
Jojo sounds like you had a really lovely day. It's lovely to see kids enjoying themselves. I love it when we go out with our niece she's so much fun to be with. Unfortunately she has a form of cerebal palsy so she doesn't walk to well but enjoys life to the full. Thought your son sounds so cute enjoying watching the tug boats. If only us adults were as easily pleased! So impressed that youre going to start the gym but I think it's awful that you think you should be skinny to be pretty. I think you sound a really lovely person just but chatting to you on here so I bet you're even better in person! As for getting oh to take all the vits, well I'm quite lucky that he is very into his fitness so if it benefits his health as well as ttc then he is happy to take them. Try telling your nubby that it will keep him fit and well and colds at bay then maybe he'll try taking them. Work was ok yesterday but we didn't get round to any decorating today:nope:
Nand hope you're feeling well and enjoying your pregnancy. What is the benefit of drinking grapefruit juice?
Star don't give up just yet. Heartburn and backache sounds positive to me! Let's give the :witch: a bloody good :grr: and maybe she won't arrive!
Loobs I'm sorry to hear that af arrived and I wish you the best of luck when you start ttc again :hugs:
:dust: and :hug: to you all.


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, my oh is watching the NFL on sky tonight and I thought of you cos he's watching the Eagles when it starts in a few mins. Are you or hubby a fan? My oh is a steelers supporter! They lost! :wacko:


----------



## jojosmami

Toots3495 said:


> Hey Jojo, my oh is watching the NFL on sky tonight and I thought of you cos he's watching the Eagles when it starts in a few mins. Are you or hubby a fan? My oh is a steelers supporter! They lost! :wacko:

Yea! My family are big Eagles fans. My Ant was at the game and the whole family usually gets together on Sunday to watch the game. We actually watched the Steelers game too because my little cousins like them.My hubby and I are actually more Baseball fans than Football. My son plays TeeBall so anytime the Phillies are on TV the house has to stop:winkwink:


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks for your kind words ladies :friends::hugs: I know you guys are right. Well, I'm on CD5 and AF looks to be winding down. Bought Grapefruit Juice yesterday so I guess I'll drink a glass each morning. Is that how it works? Does anyone know? Going to the Gym tonight so I feel good.I had a dream last night that I had a baby, it was really early so it was in the NICU. It had the biggest eyes, and had long hair. I pick it up and was assuming it was girl but it kept changing back and forth from girl to boy. I looked down because it was naked and I couldn't tell what it was. The nurse told me it was a boy. My hubby showed up and was holding him. My kids came in and were playing with him like he was 1 yr old. Then I was in someone's living room getting him dressed and said I couldn't believe I actually got to take that baby home the day it was suppose to come and it didn't have to stay in the NICU especially because he only weighted 2lbs. When I woke up I had that excited, happy feeling of just having a baby. But, it soon turned to disappointment that it was only a dream. I think I dreamt that because on the way home from my Aunt's house my hubby and I were talking about baby names and throwing some names out there. It was nice to hear him being involved and excited about having another baby. Do any of you ladies have name ideas for your next one?
@Loobs, so sorry to hear about your AF. Wish you all the best and it was so nice to "meet" you. Take care. Do you think you'll stop in time to time to check up? How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, wonder if your dream was a sign?! I've read that some women have dreamt they are pregnant and then gone on to be:thumbup:
Do you know why it's good to drink grapefruit juice? Does it have something in it that helps ttc? 
Good luck with your first trip to the gym! Are you in a class doing aerobics or something or is it hardcore weight training:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

Could be a sign or could just be I want it so bad that even when I'm sleeping I'm thinking about it! :D No classes. Go and meet with a trainer so they explain to use the machines. I'm really nervous actually. Don't know why, guess cause its something new. Grapefruit juice is supposed to help thin out your CM and make it better for the :spermy: to get where they need to and get the job done! Plus I heard if you drink Grapefruit juice it helps u loose weight and get my fluids in cause I hate drinking H2O!


----------



## Toots3495

It is nerve racking doing something new but once you know how to use the machines you'll be fine. I'm not a fan of drinking water cos it's so bland, I reckon I'll give grapefruit juice a go, got nothing to loose by trying. Is hubby going to the gym with you?


----------



## jojosmami

Well, good morning ladies! How is everyone feeling? Been quite around here for a bit.Hope everyone is doing well.
So, went to the gym last night with my BFF and it was actually fun! I know, I never thought going to the gym would be fun. But, seriously, they say you need to burn more calories than you intake to lose weight. If that's true I better stop eating now because I worked my butt off and only burned 150 calories It was nice to get out of the house and have girl talk. When I woke up this morning I looked at my tummy and thought it looked smaller I wish it were that easy. But, I really think going to the gym might keep my mind busy during the 2ww. I say that now but lets see if I'm still saying that then! Have a great day ladies! 
:dust::dust::af::af::gun::witch::gun::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, glad you enjoyed the gym. Did you feel the burn!:haha: it's nice to get out and do something different. I'm due to ovulate tomorrow/Friday so I'll be hopefully bombarding you with symptoms to diagnose!:haha: 
Also got docs tomorrow after work, dreading it but hey ho. I'll let you know what words of wisdom she offers me. Oh is knackered at the moment so we have decided to try to :sex: every other day, give the poor luv a rest in between! I got in a bit of a mood with myself last night cos after dtd a load of it fell out (tmi sorry!!) but apparently that's not something to worry about as the swimmers get going within a few seconds. I was only trying to get my legs in air as well! Never mind we can only try our best :thumbup:


----------



## jojosmami

I did feel the burn. I Felt like my body was on fire! :haha: Can't wait to hear your symptoms. Yea, I think we are gonna do every other night too. Until CD14 then, every night for 3 days. Who would have thought we would have to give our hubbies a :sleep: from :sex:! I can't wait to hear what your dr. says. I think I saw somewhere that something like a million :spermy: shoot out in the first 2 seconds of there ejaculation so I'm sure you got a good bit shot up there:D I've been doiing the grapefruit juice, one glass every morning and a glass of Hot Green Tea every night ( I heard GreenTea helps with fertility too) I hope this works because I get :sick: everytime I have to drink that juice! I have a question and really hope you don't think I'm a complete idiot but, I heard that in the UK you really do have a special time each day for drinking tea. Is that true? I've seen on some thread women talking about Tea time and I thought that was just a stero type, like all Americans are cowboys :D


----------



## Toots3495

How many times are you going to the gym a week? It's is strange that we're giving oh a rest from dtd! I didn't want it to get all about ttc when we first started this but that kinda becomes impossible cos if you miss the window that's it over for another month. I drink the green tea but still haven't got round to the grapefruit juice, it doesn't sound v appealing:sick:
What they probably mean by tea time is the evening meal. Some regions of the country call it that or dinner. We also have tea breaks which is normally a quick break while at work, and I would guess most have a cup of tea during that time! Us Brits do like a cup of tea!:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

Oh, thanks for clarifying that for me:doh: We have coffee breaks at most office type jobs,usually around 10-15 minutes. Guess would be the type of thing. The Grapefruit juice is soooooooooo gross. I read the taste described as bile and as I was drinking mine this morning, that's exactly what it tasted like:sick: But, today is the fourth day I've drank it and I don't know if its a coincidence or what but today I have tons of CM! Had to put on a panty liner. I Never have this much Cm especially this early in my Cycle! Last night my hubby and I DTD and he actually said after that I was really wet. He was thinking It was because of "his skills" :haha: and I didn't have the heart to tell him it was because of the juice :rofl: I just gave him a kiss and told him good job:winkwink: I'm planing on going to the gym 2x during the week and on Sat&Sun mornings. I know me and once I get into it I'll probably start going every day.


----------



## Toots3495

Maybe the grapefruit juice does work then, I'll get some when i go shopping. Maybe it'll be ok if it's just downed in one go! Definately best to commend oh on his skills, might take offence if you say it's the juice:haha:
Can't wait to get into the 2ww now, wanna ovulate and get going with the symptoms!:haha:
Hopefully it will be our month!:thumbup: it proved a lucky thread last month so here's hoping we'll get our :bfp:


----------



## Toots3495

I was just thinking that I don't think I'll ever bother with bcp again. All those years taking the pill so I didnt get pregnant and now it's a bloody nightmare ttc! I wonder if the stress and having to :sex: at certain times hinders conception. The things I wonder about while I'm cooking!:haha:


----------



## NandO1

hi toots and jojos, all ok here, just knackered, had a poorly 11 month old over the last few days. Seriously girls I really recommend the green tea and the grapefruit juice, i think i failed to mention that neither were enjoyable (slight understatement!) had the tea almost cold so i could drink it in one go and grapefruit juice the same, they both help to thin the cm to allow the :spermy: to get through. I read somewhere that what falls out after dtd is mostly the ones who wouldnt make it anyway which sort of makes sense, nature has its way of survival of the fittest.

Jojos glad to hear you are enjoying the gym, exercise really does give you a feel good rush and there is nothing like feeling like you are doing something to raise that pma and determination, you go girl:thumbup:

Toots hope your appt goes well tomorrow, went down that route with ds, a bit like going to the gym it makes you feel better when you are doing something about it. Dtd became all about conceiving for us, NO SURGE, NO URGE was my motto, but once you make that decision to have a baby its very hard to go back on that.

Well ladies as you can see you havent gotten rid of me so will be counting down the days til you join me xxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jojosmami

Toots3495 said:


> I was just thinking that I don't think I'll ever bother with bcp again. All those years taking the pill so I didnt get pregnant and now it's a bloody nightmare ttc! I wonder if the stress and having to :sex: at certain times hinders conception. The things I wonder about while I'm cooking!:haha:

It def does "block the natural flow" of things. Everyone I talk to says as soon as they stopped trying, adopted, or in some way relaxed a little about having a baby is when they get preggo. Easier said then done!


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Nand! So glad to hear your doing well and sorry to hear about your baby not feeling well. How much of the two did you drink? I like green tea, prefer it hot though. Do you think it makes a difference?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey nand, lovely to hear an update from you. Sorry to hear your little one has been poorly, there's some nasty bugs going round. I'm hoping the doc will shed some light on the ttc situation so I'm pleased I'm finally getting some medical advice. I'll let you girls know how I get on. :hugs:
Hope you're feeling well.


----------



## NandO1

Jojos could only manage 1 cup of each a day, any more and I think i would rather have chewed on one of my husbands trainers! I really do, that and pre natal vits, I used preseed but i have always thought that they had trouble getting there so thats why i went that route.

Toots when i went to fs it felt like someone else was in control and directing me as i was driving myself mad blaming myself and taking the responsibility for whatever was wrong, they never found out exactly what was wrong coz i got preggers with no. 2, so i think in some way i relaxed abit and whammo! Please keep us updated, xx


----------



## jojosmami

At Nand, did you drink the tea with anything in it? I usually drink mine with a little honey and cream. Maybe I should start drinking it black. I've only been able to get down one glass of the juice a day though. I have to let it get room temp and gulp it down really fast. How fast did you notice a difference in your CM?


----------



## jojosmami

Good Luck with the Dr appt tomorrow Toots! Can't wait to hear what they have to say. Lots of :hugs: send your way!


----------



## NandO1

Jojos would normally have thick cm after af then it would get ewcm but this cycle i didnt notice the amounts that i usually had sorry tmi so really i suppose once af was gone. i got my ewcm as normal, i just drank the tea neat just gulped it down, am still having a cup a day coz of the antioxidants oh and grapefruit juice and green tea help you lose weight an added bonus. I drank the juice just before dinner so i had something to take the taste away!


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks for the help. I heard the same about the weight loss. Hope this is my month! If so I would be due in July and that's my Bday so that would be cool.


----------



## Toots3495

Jojo have you thought about taking evening primrose oil? It's supposed to help alleviate premenstrual symptoms and also aids in the production of fertile quality cm. I take one tablet per day. :hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

No, I've never heard of that. Maybe I'll do some research on that. How long have you been taking it?


----------



## Toots3495

Been taking it for a couple of months. I remember my mum taking it years ago for pms and I think it's supposed to be pretty good. It has other benefits as well like it's good for your skin.


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks. I'm gonna google it. How you feeling today? Do you do temps or anything?


----------



## Toots3495

With the evening primrose you should only take it from first day of af up to ovulation cos what I've read it can cause little contractions which aren't v good if you conceive during 2ww. I've had loads of cm starting this month, I guess that's the green tea and evening primrose kicking in! I only use opt cos I didn't really get on with temping. Oh gets up before me in the morning which made me sort of wake up and then the cats start jumping all over me so taking temp was a nightmare! I'm feeling ok today but a little nervous about docs later. I've been going back through my notes I keep on my cycle and my luteal phase seems to range from 8 days to 12 days so I don't know if she'll think there is a concern in that area :shrug:
How's you? :hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

I'm pretty good. Had a long night with the DD. SHe was up on and off ALL night. Think I got maybe 1 hr of actual :sleep: so I'm pretty beat! BUt, other than that pretty good.I've been cramping a bit last night and today so don't know what that's about. I hoping its my body doing a little "spring cleaning" before the new guest arrives for their 9 month stay:winkwink::thumbup: But who knows. Still see an increase in CM so that's good. Temps been a little low but last month I was sick so that could explain that. Don't be worried about the Dr. Its only gonna squash all the doubt you have, answer your questions, and give you actual, factual, useful help so you can get your :BFP:!!!! How long have you been TTC?


----------



## Toots3495

This is our 19th month ttc #1. I think I'm pretty healthy, maybe a tiny bit underweight but I'm a vegetarian so I have a fairly healthy diet. Who knows what's going on! I bet if we stopped trying it'd happen but I don't think I'd be able to stop. It'd always be at the back of my mind and I'd still be pouncing on oh during ovulation! Once you know all this info about ovulation etc it's always going to be in your mind I think. 
Is your little one under the weather or just made the decision to play up and deprive mum of sleep!


----------



## Toots3495

Just noticed your new pic! Is that you with your little ones?


----------



## jojosmami

Yea, that's me and the kids. She isn't sick, she's teething. She's getting her 2 yr molars and all 4 of her K-9 teeth at the same time:grr: so at times she is pretty miserable. In the beginning of the week she had a couple of bad dreams but I think it was because she was in pain while she was sleeping. So naturally I got her out of her bed and calmed her down and made the #1 mistake I promised I self I wouldn't make again... I put her in our bed!! Now, she is waking up in the middle of the night, every night, wanting to get into our bed. I try to let her cry herself back to sleep but its harder than you think. 1st reaction is to comfort your baby, 2nd is you just want to go back to sleep and the guilt of laying there while your baby is calling you and the noise of her screaming makes that impossible! So, last night I tried to stick to my guns but after hours of the fight, she won. BUt it doesn't get better when I put her in my bed. Then she's kicking me, pushing me out, I have to lay in a very uncomfy position because I'm scared I'll roll over onto her,waking up every 5 mins in a panic making sure she didn't fall out of the bed or crawl out. ANd, she can crawl out of her crib anyway so even when I do leave her in there she just crawls out and comes standing next to my bed crying anyway. She's not even 2 yet! So, this weekend I think we are going to try putting up her big girl bed and see how that works. My boss has been TTC about the same amount of time and all her tests came back fine as well. The first Dr she went to did an u/s to make sure everything looked ok, did blood work at certain points of her cycle,tested her hubby:spermy: and everything came back ok. Then, they did a flush of her tubes and things to make sure there wasn't a small block of anything. When that didn't work they put her on Clomid for 1 cycle. When that didn't work, they referred her to a fertility specialist. He said she didn't need to be on any meds that since her and her DH checked out fine that sometimes its just an issue of timing. So last week they did an u/s and saw her egg was about to be released. So, they sent her home to DTD, she came back the next morning with a sample of :spermy: and they did an IUI, then they told her to go and DTD again that night. SO, now she's in her 2ww. So, there are so many thing they can do for you. Just keep up your PMA and I'll throw in some :dust: for ya! I think once you hear from a DR that your ok and you see there are some things in motion you'll be able to relax a bit and it will happen!!


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks jojo:hugs: I was just reading a post from a lady who had to have ovarian drilling before being put on clomid. What a horrible name for a procedure! It's awful when little ones are getting their teeth, I see a lot at the dental surgery where I work and it can really make them feel poorly. Unfortunately there isn't much you can do except lots of cuddles. It must be awful having to try and lay in bed and ignore her but once they know they can get in with you there's no stopping them!


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, just got back from the docs. She was really nice. Asked me what vits I take, how much alcohol I drink and if I smoke. Asked about oh. She seemed to think we're doing everything right. She said that dtd every other day or every 2-3 days is better than everyday, that will just deplete his :spermy: reserves. She reckons that ttc for the length of time we have (I lied a little and said 2 years!) is long enough so she has referred me to the fertility doc at the hospital. Don't know how long the appointment will take to come through but at least it's got things started. I feel much better now I've been and she made me feel at ease so I'm pleased.:thumbup: I really hope it's not a ridiculously long wait but I've been patient for this long so I'm sure I can manage a while longer.:hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

Forgot to say that oh has got to come to hospital with me to give a sample. Can't wait to see the look on his face when I tell him that bit of news!:rofl:


----------



## jojosmami

:thumbup: I've been think about your appt all day. I'm so glad to hear that it went well. Happy that everything is in motion. I know the look on my hubby's face if I had to tell him that so I'm sure it will be amusing! I'm sure getting an appt won't take to long. What CD are you on right now?


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks Hun :friends: I'm on cd11 today. Got a faint line on opt so it must be coming up. Maybe now I've been to doc I'll subconsciously relax a bit and be lucky naturally this month! I'm hoping you and I will head over to the first tri forum this time!:thumbup:
How's your day been going?


----------



## Toots3495

Hi Jojo, how's you today? Is your daughter feeling any better? So glad it's Friday, it's been a long week! Still got my other job to go to tomorrow but at least it's a change of scenery. 
Have you heard anything from nand, was wondering how she was getting on. Also what's happened to starchase? She hasn't visited for a while.


----------



## jojosmami

Hey! Your almost to your O day!!!!! Did you take another OPK? Yea, I talked to Nand and she's doing well. Don't know what happened to StarChase? Maybe I'll send her a PM. I saw Tigger on a thread and she thinks she maybe preggo with twins! Gonna get an early scan soon. How exciting for her! How you feeling today? ANy O syptoms?Do you have any plans for the weekend besides :sex:and work? :haha: Gonna go food shopping in the Am, which usually takes around 4 hrs because we go to 4 different stores. I'm a coupon addict as well as POAS. Well, a bargain girl really. I belong to many freebie websites so I'm always getting tons of free stuff in the mail,survey's and coupons as well as get the papers each weekend. We only go once a month to get all we need for the month,food,paper products,cleaning supplies etc. All the major stuff then stop and get milk,bread,diapers, fresh fruit, as we need. So, we go to 2 different grocery stores because each one has certain things cheaper than the other, Walmart for household types of things and Sam's club (warehouse club) for meat and things like that. Really an all day thing! After that going to take the kids to a hayride where they can pick out a pumpkin and get to paint it. We don't celebrate Halloween but have great memories of getting to pick pumpkins so don't want them to miss out on that. We usually get a pumpkin and then they get to roast the seeds and make pie. This year there is a little festival where they get the ride, pumpkin and get to paint it there all for $5 so can't beat that. I'm seriously having O symptoms today, and its like a week early! Got the cramps in the low abdomen mostly on the right,bloating, dull back pain and increased cm just Watery instead of EWCM. I could swear I'm gonna OVu soon. Was gonna avoid OPK's this month but maybe I'll just grab a couple to make sure. Is it really possible to Ovu soooo early? You think it could be all the green Tea and Grapefruit juice I've been drinking? I know its only suppose to increase the CM but do you think my body is in overdrive trying to make it all? Not really sure how that works but its so strange.


----------



## Toots3495

A hayride to pick a pumpkin sounds fun! Wish we had things like that over here. Don't celebrate Halloween over here as much as the states but we get the kids trick or treating. I always treat cos you never know what awful trick they'll do! We're going shopping tonight at a place called lidl, it's cheap and you've gotta save where you can. Strange thing with ovulation for me this month, got a faintish but v visible pos yesterday and lots of cm but today got a negative when I tested:shrug: also not really got any cm at all today. What do you reckon that's all about? I'm bloated and have got mild cramps tho. Maybe you have bought ovulation forward, might not be a bad idea to do a test just in case. Better to be safe than sorry. The money we must spend on ttc! Managed to get oh to dtd last night even tho he was totally knackered! :haha:


----------



## jojosmami

Hey toots, how was your weekend? Mine has been pretty busy but really nice, did the pumpkin thing with the kids and they had a blast, did some gardeing for the fall and since I skipped the gym this morning the family took a 2 hr walk which was much better than the stinky gym anyway.HOw you feeling? Should be pretty close to to ur O day right? Hope you've been :sex: tons! I'm doing pretty well. Got lots of CM still so hoping that drinking the grapefruit juice is working. Temped late yesterday and today but temps been low so hopefully they will start to climb because I'm on CD11. DTD Fri night and this morning so trying to stick to the SMEP as close as possible just not OPK this time around. Hoping for the best but really trying to keep myself busy this cycle so I'm more relaxed. Actually can't believe tomorrow I'll be on CD12 already! Wish my 2ww went this fast:winkwink: Well, TONS of :dust: for us! This is our month! July bumps here we come!!


----------



## NandO1

Hey tots and jojos just checking in to make sure you guys are working hard at making those july babies! xx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, the weekend just flew by, can't believe we're back round to Monday again! :sex: every other day and I'm pretty sure I've ovulated so now it's the waiting game. I hope we've dtd enough to succeed this month. It'd be lovely to be able to tell our families at Christmas that we're expecting. I started drinking the grapefruit juice over the weekend and it's just horrible isn't it!
Hi nand, working hard for that July baby! Hopefully Jojo and I will be joining you v soon. Hope you're keeping well. :hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

Hey Nand! Yep I'm working hard:winkwink: as well. Drinking my grapefruit juice, temping, and this month doing SMEP just not with OPKs. My temps went up this morning and last night started getting a little crampy and my cm is starting to change a bit. Think that I will O soon Think my hubby is getting a little excited about the thought of another baby around too. Yesterday morning after we DTD, I went to get up and he said, "No if you get up all the "kids" will fall out!" Its so funny to see him act like that. I can't wait to see his face when I get my BFP!!!
@Toots, it did go by fast didn't it! :dust: to you and welcome to your 2ww!! Let the SS begin!


----------



## Toots3495

That's really sweet that your hubby is getting into it. The other day my oh shoved a pillow under my hips after dtd! 
I've been symptom spotting already:haha: how early do I honestly think it'll implant!!:wacko: made my oh laugh cos I went to him flashing my boobs asking for an opinion on whether my nipples look any different!


----------



## Toots3495

Ok Jojo I've got my first symptom:haha: I'm really bloated and have a kind of full feeling. I only ovulated a couple of days ago so maybe I'm imaging things cos would it start that quick?!:shrug:
Did you look into evening primrose oil? I've also started taking agnus cactus cos it's supposed to help the lp. The doc wasn't convinced but I suppose medical people don't always believe in taking herbs. I think it's worth a try. I think I'd give anything a go to get that :bfp:


----------



## jojosmami

A symptom is a symptom! The first couple days after O there is tons happening so I say why not!! I heard about Agnus Cactus too. Did look into it but want to wait for a bit. Don't want to use up all my options right away. I know myself and if I do that and still don't get my BFP I'l freak. So, what you making or did you make for dinner? I'm sitting here looking thru thousands of recipes online for chicken and nothing sounds like something everyone will eat or I don't have all the ingredients. ANy ideas?


----------



## Toots3495

I've got a little book, 20 ways to cook chicken. Chicken and bacon pudding looks ok but I think you'd have to mess around making pastry. Or how about Rosemary chicken with tomato sauce, that looks fairly fuss free. Chicken chilli or not so long ago I made oh a chicken and leek pie which he said was v tasty.:thumbup: I did that with ready made puff pastry, much easier!
I had savoury rice for dinner which was nice.


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks for the ideas. I made sauteed garlic and herb chicken, scalloped potatoes and broccoli,cauliflower,and carrots in a butter garlic sauce. Actually really good. ABout to head of to the gym in a few. Really trying to get this weight off! Feel like I'm gonna O pretty soon. Boobs sore today but cramps settled down. Been drinking plain hot green tea at night as well as grapefruit juice in the am. GOing pretty well and its helping me get in liquids. Never been much of a drinker of anything except soda. Lost 4 lbs so far. How you feeling? ANy more symptoms?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, that dinner sounded nice. Do you enjoy cooking? I really enjoy trying out new recipes in my spare time. I particularly enjoy making the sweet stuff and cakes etc. How did you get on at the gym? You'll probably be surprised at the weight you'll loose just by not drinking so much soda. Hurry up an ovulate so we can get symptom spotting for you aswell!:happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

There is an interesting story in the newspaper today. A woman tried for 3 years to get pregnant and was about to embark on ivf when a friend suggested she try acupuncture. She conceived after only having 3 half hour sessions! Apparently the needles treatment can stimulate nerves around the ovaries and uterus to increase the blood flow. Good to know there are other options out there. :thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, me again! Just had a very small amount of v light brown/ v light pinkish cm. I'm on cd16 today and got my first positive opt on cd11. Isn't it much to early for ib?:shrug:


----------



## jojosmami

How exciting!! When I had my chemical I had IB around the same time. Anything is possible!! OHHHHHH I'm getting excited for you! Has this ever happened before? Woke up this morning and temps dropped and not much CM. Don't know what that's about. Went to the gym last night for 2 hrs. Got home and was so tired. HUbby wasn't in the mood for DTD and I didn't have the energy to fight it. Going back to the gym today but only for an hour so were DTD tonight no excuses!! How you feeling now?


----------



## Toots3495

2 hours at the gym and going again tonight, I'm impressed! Don't tire yourself out to much if you've got to dtd! Want us over in the first tri forum this time as bump buddies!!:thumbup:
I'm feeling quite excited about the cm because I know I'm not imagining it cos I can actually see it. I also have a full type feeling in stomach. You don't think it's happening a little early to be anything positive? I've got 9 days left until af is due. That's the one good thing about having a shortish cycle, it's all over fairly quickly then onto the next one!:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

It sounds to me like something is going on in there:thumbup:!!! I mean some of the newer FRER say you can get a BFp up to 6 days before AF so if your only 9 days away maybe it started to travel down and get settled. They say the implanting can take a couple of days so maybe this is the very beginning? I don't want you to get your hopes up and then be really disappointed like I was last month but your symptoms sound really promising!! Why else would you have a little spotting this early in your cycle? Sounds like IB to me! Besides, you can't generalize anything about TTC. Everybody is different since you have a short cycle ya never say never!!! OHHHH I am so excited for you! I want my hubby to come home right now so we can DTD so I can catch up to you!!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:!!!!! Come on :bfp:!!!


----------



## Toots3495

I'm feeling pretty positive! Are you looking as though ovulation is within a couple of days or so? Dont take any excuses tonight, the deed must be done!!:happydance: 
My oh rang me a while ago to say docs letter has come telling me to ring the hospital to arrange a fertility appointment. I'll be so pleased if I don't have to go. :thumbup:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
Get under the baby dust shower to bring you luck!:hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

Did you tell him about the poss IB? I've heard so many times that right after someone goes to a fertility Dr they get preggo! Maybe it relaxed you just enough! I'm def gonna DTD tonight and I'm not taking no for an answer!!! I want my BFP too damn it! I'm on a mission!!! So, when do you think you'll test?


----------



## Toots3495

I ain't going over to the first tri without my bud!! I had a stupid idea to maybe do a test when I get home?:dohh:


----------



## jojosmami

Is it a cheapie? If so then why the heck not! Its gonna be a bfn but I can't honestly tell you not too cause I would be!!! I really hope I can go with you. It would be so great that me,you,nand & tigger would all be there together! I can't wait!


----------



## Toots3495

I tested! :dohh::dohh: :bfn: I knew it would be cos it's super early but I can't control myself!:haha: strange thing is that I also did a opt and that came up with a faint but clear positive :shrug:
Gonna keep up the pma cos it is still really early.


----------



## jojosmami

A faint but pos OPK? Isn't that another good sign? I have my whole body xx'd for you like a pretzel! My hubby came home for lunch and told him that he better be ready for tonight!! So, when you gonna test again?


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks Hun. No is not an option for hubby tonight! :haha: Im sure I've read somewhere that pos opt is a good sign so I think I'll continue testing with them for a few more days and see how I get on. But I've got a stock of cheap pregnancy tests that I bought from amazon so no doubt I'll be using one or two more of them before the weeks over!


----------



## jojosmami

I can't wait to see your BFP! Almost as much as I want to see my own. Started to cramp a bit again but no noticeable CM. There was so much before and now hardly anything. Haven't taken any meds that would dry it up, been drinking the grapefruit and doing the tea and drinking more water because of going to the gym so really shouldn't i be over flowing with CM by now? Especially being so close to O? I promised myself I wouldn't do OPK this month, more like promised my OH. Wonder if I can find some change around the house and grab some cheapies from the dollar store on the way to the gym? I want to know what's going on! My hubby wants to take the very natural approach with TTC. He is very religious and cheap so doing OPKs, temping, keeping my legs in the air, drinking juice, timing when we DTD is all too much for him. He keeps saying it will happen when God is ready for it. I know that's true and I believe the same thing but he doesn't understand what its like to want to have another baby so bad. It took me a year and a half just to talk him into letting us try for #3 so I know if I ask him for money to go get some OPK's its not gonna be pretty. I keep thinking that going the "natural" way this month will show him I'm respecting his way of wanting to it and maybe I'll go back to the OPK next month. On the other hand maybe if I do just chill and try not to stress to much about it and take the let it happen approach it will finally happen. This is only cycle #4. I feel bad being so desperate already when there are women like you who have been trying for so long. Plus I have 2 beautiful babies already and feel bad for wanting more. I don't know. I'm just so excited for you!!! ANy new symptoms?


----------



## Toots3495

I don't think men do understand what it's like. At least all the things your doing like grapefruit juice and more water etc are good for your general health anyway. Do you think it's possible you ovulated earlier than you thought? My oh wouldn't be happy if he knew I'd taken a pregnancy test cos he likes to drag out the 2ww so the disappointment gets put off! I don't know what I'd have done if I'd have got a bfp today! I'd probably have to keep quiet!:wacko:
I kind of understand leaving it to nature but there's nothing wrong with giving it a helping hand! I think if it were me I'd probably scratch around for the cash to get an opt from the store, at least then you'll know what's going on. Does your temp chart not give you any clues as to whats going on? Im pretty bloated and have v mild cramps, is it in my head?!!:dohh:


----------



## jojosmami

Is my avatar like HUGE??? or is it just on my end? I went to change it and now every pic I choose is huge!!?


----------



## Toots3495

It's huge! But you both look so cute!


----------



## Toots3495

Is that a recent photo cos you have been saying you need to loose weight but judging by that pic you look lovely as you are. :thumbup:
It's nice to be able to put a face to the name Hun.


----------



## NandO1

jojos and toots how you doing?

toots i see you are jumping feet first into the tww madness! How many dpo are you? Hopefully you wont have to go to the fs as your symptoms sound very hopeful.:happydance::happydance:

jojos firstly gosh you are pretty and your son is gonna be a heartbreaker when he is older :thumbup: I agree with toots about giving things a helping hand, and about the opks coz why miss an opportunity to get pg when a spending a couple of quid would give you the answer, charting is ok but it only tells you if you o'd retrospectively and you would be kicking yourself for having missed it, and I want my two buds in the 1st tri with me!

As for me Im doing ok, had a poorly girl this weekend, but she is back to her best today. Im not having many symptoms, serious peeing habit but thats ok as it meant I could pee on about 20 tests every day:happydance::happydance:,:cry: ran out of tests yesterday:cry: so peed on an opk :happydance::happydance: but sadly that was the last one, it was so + and it struck me how my opks have never been pos before:haha::haha:


----------



## Toots3495

Jojo the photos changed but it's still massive!!


----------



## Toots3495

Hey nand! Lovely to hear from you! So glad you're doing well. Yes I am totally into the 2ww madness:wacko: do you think it sound positive? Can't wait for me and Jojo to join you. We can be bump buddies :yipee: can't wait!!:hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

Have you decided to give up with the photos Jojo :haha:


----------



## jojosmami

LOL!!! I don't know what happened? I guess I'll try to find an administraor to help me out. Thanks for the kind words about the pics though ladies! The 1st one was last year. Had a real ruff year and ate my way thru it:shy: I'm only about 20 lbs heavier than that pic but its all in my face and arms. But, down 5 lbs so far so good. 
@ Toots,I agree. I don't think he'll ever get it. Sometimes us girls have to take matters into our own hands! Gonna find some change and grab one on the way to the gym. I don't know if I o'd early. Temps been really low all month so far and the other day there was a huge spike out of nowhere but went back down the next day so I don't know what that's about. Those symptoms sound really good!
@Nand, nice to hear that your doing well. Sorry about the little one and hope she's doing better! Can't wait till Toots and I join you as bump buddies!
I hope I can figure out this avatar thing:confused:


----------



## jojosmami

Think I'll try an upload a pic in a message to see what happens. Sorry if its huge.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20101002_150814.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jojosmami




----------



## jojosmami

Ok, those are ok... WTF? BTW both were recent.


----------



## NandO1

toots i think so, that spotting could have been ib, a girl on here got a pos hpt at 6dpo so she must have implanted early, I had cramps from about 4dpo which was unusual for me as once i'd o'd that was it for me with cramps til a few days before af was due.


----------



## Toots3495

They are normal sized pics Hun. Cute couple!


----------



## Toots3495

Fingers crossed then nand. I'm staying positive! I'm going to take another opt tomorrow to see if that's still showing positive.


----------



## NandO1

jojos glad to say the pics are normal size!! your kids look like their dad, how old are you coz you look young! go grab those opks, I think men think you are challenging their virility when you try to help things along with fertility aids when all you are trying to do is to fulfill that horrible ache wanting a baby brings and trying to get it sooner rather than later. Philadelphia looks lush, have never been to america but would love to go, will get there one day!!


----------



## Toots3495

It's gone big again but not massive like before! You are really making me laugh Hun!


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, how's you today? You were so funny yesterday :rofl: had me cracking up cos everytime I came onto the thread there was a massive pic of you! 
How'd you get on at the gym? And did you manage to seduce hubby into :sex:
I tested again first thing this morning and of course got a :bfn: but for some really weird reason I feel kind of positive:shrug: that v light brown/pink cm has vanished. Did you manage to get an opt?


----------



## jojosmami

Good morning ladies!!! Well, gonna try and fix my avatar again:confused::wacky: And my siggy was erased too?? So, last night was a drama filled night ( which is starting to become to normal around here!) My hubby has a lot of things going on with his family and to make a long story short he was very emotional, crying, upset and def not in the mood to :sex: and on top of that my son has come down with a bad cold and was feeling quite bad. So, obviously didn't get to the gym and spent all night wiping away boogers and tears. My hubby said to me a couple times that he knew how important it was for us to DTD and offered a couple times but even though I wanted to do it soooo bad I couldn't bring myself to be that selfish. So we laid in bed till 1:00am just talking. He said how much he appreciated that I didn't get upset that he didn't want to DTD. At 3:00am he woke me up telling me he was "ready to make a baby" It was really nice too. I think after seeing that I put his feelings over mine and saw "the old" me as he put it, got him in the mood! :dance: And good thing because this morning when I woke up I had major O cramps and increase CM that is getting more EW'ish.Should O in the next day or 2 so hopefully, fingers XX'd, my legs won't be tonight:winkwink::haha: 
@Toots, how you doing hunni? ANy more spotting? ANy other Symptoms?
@Nand, thanks for the kind words, and yes my kids do look just like their dad! But thank god my DD at least got my hair! :haha: I'm 26. ANd most of Philadelphia doesn't look like that unfortunately. I live right outside of the city about 30 mins away. Its much nicer than the actual city. There are a lot of great things to do in the city. Are there any specific places you want to visit if you ever got to come to America? Where are you located?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, how's you little boy feeling today? And your hubby? It's really good that even though he wasn't feeling to good that he still managed to dtd. He must realise how much you want another baby. It's great that you didn't miss the opportunity especially as you're about to ovulate. So exciting to finally have you very nearly in the 2ww! We're going to be lucky this month, I can feel it in my bones! 
I haven't really got any symptoms at the moment but I am going to do an opt in a while just to see if that's showing positive still. 
I thought the same as nand, the background of your pic with hubby looked like such a lovely place. My oh has always wanted to emigrate to the states, whether we'll ever manage it is a different matter!


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks. My son's fever is gone but he's still stuffed up and coughing. My hubby left ok this morning, he had to be at work early this morning, @ 5:00am, and hasn't called to check in yet so not sure how he's feeling. I'm really lucky to have such a great husband. H takes such good care of me and the kids. Wanna:grr: him sometimes but that's normal:haha: What part of the states would you like to come too?


----------



## Toots3495

I reckon other half would want to go to Pittsburg cos of the steelers!:haha: but we did look at various places online and Boston looked really nice. Trouble is I don't think we'd ever have the cash to do it.


----------



## jojosmami

I heard Boston is really nice. Pittsburg I've heard is ok. I'm really more of a Beach girl. Born and raised in Tampa,Fl so there's salt water in my veins. Took me a loooong time to adjust here. Still really home sick. I'm sure it would cost a fortune to move to a different country! I always tell my hubby I want to take a holiday to the UK. There is something about the buildings, houses, streets, culture etc that is so cool. Cramping is getting worse and cm is increasing by the minute! Temps still low though. Def gonna try and sneak and get an OPK tonight.


----------



## Toots3495

We live v near the beach but I'm ashamed to say I never go. Its a shame we dont take advantage of the lovely places to go. Plus the british weather isnt v reliable! We've had pretty crappy weather this summer, the odd few weeks of hot sunshine but that's about it. 
Your symptoms are sounding as though ovulation is really close. I wish I lived round the corner cos I'd pop on round with an opt from my supply for you! I hope you do manage to get one so you can know exactly what's going on.


----------



## jojosmami

:hugs::friends: Thanks hunni. I agree, I do think its gonna happen very soon! :dust: for us both!!


----------



## Toots3495

I've received my hospital appointment! It's on 18th November. So that's 5 weeks, not to bad:thumbup:


----------



## jojosmami

Not to long to wait but hopefully you won't need it at all! Fingers xx'd there is already a little bean snug and cozy in there!


----------



## Toots3495

I'm a little confused. I did an opt a couple of hours ago and it was negative after a few mins. I put it in the bin and I've just been back up and noticed that the test has a positive. Would that be classed as an evap? I know youre not really supposed to use opt as a pregnancy test but it is kinda weird that I've been getting a positive reading for days now. No cm at all but I have got mild af type cramps. What do you reckon?


----------



## jojosmami

Umm. To be honest, I'm not sure? I didn't think that OPK's could have evaps but I guess why wouldn't they? I do know that OPK's have a longer "valid time response" than HPT. Most HPT say after 10 mins don't read it and the OPK's I've used said may take 30 min for result so I'm stumped. It is weired that your getting BFP on an OPK still. But, if the OPK was POS because your preggo wouldn't an HPT come up BFP too? I'l ask on the other thread I'm close with. THere are 3 women on that one and maybe they can help. In the mean while maybe you should start a new thread and ask.


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks hun, I;m going to do another opt as soon as I need a wee! I'll time it better and see what happens.


----------



## Toots3495

I've just done another opt and its showing a faint but visable line. I dont really understand it. I've had pos opt on cd11, neg on cd 12 but i wonder if i binned it to quick, pos cd13,14,15,16,17 WTF! I must be laying eggs like a chicken!! I agree that surely if opt is picking up on something then surely hpt would show bfp. Trust me to be difficult!


----------



## jojosmami

Can you post a pic? Interested in seeing what it looks like. When are you gonna do another HPT?


----------



## Toots3495

Its been binned with the dinner scraps tipped on it! I'll do one tomorrow and get oh to upload it, i'm a technophobe! As for hpt i'll try again in a couple of days i think. I posted on the first tri forum cos I thought they may have experienced this and one lady thought i could of had ib. I've just had pink cm (tmi sorry!) and af isnt due till next thursday. Im really bloated and have got horrible cramps plus i'm coming down with a severe case of 2ww insanity!! My boobs are tender but only if i poke them really hard:haha:
Hows your day going hun?


----------



## jojosmami

Great, can't wait to see it! I really think that the spotting you had was IB! THere is just no other explanation in my mind! And stop poking your boobs!! Hopefully they will start hurting naturally!! Fingers crossed for you love! :dust::dust: for you!!!!


----------



## Toots3495

Hi Jojo, how's you today? Is your little boy getting better? You're on the threshold of the 2ww, so exciting! 
I had a strange dream last night that I got a pos hpt on either cd 21 or 21st October, I can't remember which one. Funny thing is that af is due on 21st. Oh reckons it's cos I'm getting myself all wound up! Did a hpt first thing this morning and it was negative, oh told me I was wasting my time!:haha: going to lay off the tests I think cos my 2ww insanity is out of control:loopy:


----------



## jojosmami

Hey! That dream is a sign!!! BUt if your AF is due on the 21st then you still have awhile yet before you would get a pos HPT!! PMA hunni! Last night my hubby and I got into an argument because he didn't want to DTD:growlmad: Went to the gym, and he had time to relax and "get ready". When I got home everything was fine, we watched our fav show together and then I started hinting about DTD. He started acting like he was falling asleep, he was so tired, he wasn't in the mood. I was so :growlmad::brat::hissy: Are you kidding me? You've known all day what was going to happen and 5 mins before its time you tell me no! Does he have any clue how long I prepare for this week of the month!! Drinking grapefruit juice,temping,charting, Ovu SS, and all for these couple days and now he says NO!!!!! I tried to stay calm and after talking to him and he gave in and said yes... but.. if we did it last night then he wouldn't do it tonight! This is not a freaking game! I was so upset. I started flipping out! 1st of all, you should be happy to have :sex: with your wife! Sorry, about ranting. It just really pissed me off. It ended in me :cry: and him on the couch. I don't want TTC to be like this. Its supposed to be happy and joyful. Guess when he gets home tonight we'll have to have a talk. Thanks for listening. :friends:


----------



## Toots3495

Oh Hun I'm sorry to hear you ended up in an argument. I agree ttc shouldn't be like that. I keep reading other posts about women saying their oh don't want to feel like sperm donors but at the end of the day if they want to have a baby they have to provide the sperm! Is your hubby still feeling low about the problems with his family? Perhaps that's why he is not feeling like :sex:
It's v hard for us girls cos, like you said, we do all these things like the juice and opt etc all for building up to one week in the cycle! My oh can be just as bad, sometimes it feels like he just wants to get it over with so he can go to sleep! I understand he works hard but I can't make a baby on my own, I can do a lot of things but not that!:haha:
Maybe after you've had a chat with you hubby he'll realise just how important ttc is to you. I'm sending you a big dose of :hug:


----------



## jojosmami

I'm not sure how he's feeling about his family situation. I ask him how he is and he says ok but who knows. I'm glad to hear that my hubby isn't the only one who can be a jack-ass:haha: Its really put me in a foul mood today. I don't know why I'm freaking so bad because according to the SMEP were only suppose to do it every other day anyway, but guess I just feel like the more the better. And the one ticker says I'll O in 2 days and on another charting site called Taking Charge of Your Fertilty or something like that it says I'll O today, and Whenmybaby.com says I'll O tomorrow!!!! WTF? I'm having major O cramps but the EWCM is gone angain and back to watery.Hopefully a talk will get it thru to him. How do I fix this now? I'm sure if I'm still upset, he's still upset. He hasn't even given me the usual morning check-up call. If were both mad he's def not going to want to DTD. How do I fix this?:shrug: I don't feel like my :brat: was unjustified, but maybe I shouldn't have turned into such a big deal. UGGGHHHH! This is so hard! I don't want to say sorry because I don't want him to think they way he acted was ok either. Maybe this month just isn't my month:cry::shrug: I saw on another thread this woman was getting po OPKs, had 1 episode of spotting @ 6dpo and full tight feeling in her pelvis and she just got her :BFP: Can't wait to see your TOOTS!!!!!!


----------



## Toots3495

Men are so difficult to work out, and they say we're difficult! Does hubby know how v strongly you feel about having a baby? Maybe if you could some how get him to understand things wouldn't be so difficult. I think men struggle to understand how powerful womens feelings are when they want to conceive. It's like with me, I know oh really wants a baby but sometimes I feel just awful dtd cos I know he's hearts not in it, and that's hardly a turn on is it!:haha:
I'm the one that does all the research, pees on sticks, drinks horrible juice and makes the doctors appointment. Granted he's willing to try vitamins and things but he doesn't obsess like me and sometimes it's all I can think about! I've read that sperm can live inside a good environment for up to 5-7 days and you've been having loads of cm which would mean you've got a nice environment for them and you've dtd fairly regular haven't you.


----------



## jojosmami

We DTD on CD6,9,11 & 13. So if I O'd early and it happened yesterday I would tech have :spermy: in there to meet them. Hopefully we will DTD tonight in case I O today and tomorrow night were taking the kids to my Aunts house to spend the night, so we can have a date night and Clean the basement out on Sat ( Its too hard throwing out old toys and having to leave the basement door open with the kids running around.) So I was hoping and I know he was too, that we would be able to have a nice, romantic, adult night! So I should be covered. He called a couple of mins ago and seemed fine. He asked what was wrong because I sounded upset and I told him I was fine. He made a remark like Don't worry, we'll take care of it tonight. I don't want it to be a job but I'm not going to complain if he gives it to me! I think I'll start picking out some outfits for Fri night to spice it up a little. Maybe that will make him feel better:shrug: He does know how important it is to me because when we decided to have another baby it was because I sat down with him and had a long talk about what I want in my life and where we were at. I lost my mom at a young age and I've had a pretty rough life and I've always been very independant and made a "Life Plan". We have been living our lives by his plan for the last 6 1/2 yrs and now its my turn to take control of my life again. I told him I want to start going to the gym, go back to school, and have another baby to start things off. If he wanted to go on this journey with me as my hubby then great. But if he wants something diffrenet in life he needs to let me know and we can part ways. I don't want to be 60 yrs old wishing I would have followed dreams and lived my life for me! He's my hubby and I love him to death and will support him in any journey he wants to go on in life. But I expect him to do the same with me. He said he wanted another baby but he was just scared and wants to make sure we can afford one etc. I completley agree. We are doing ok, were not rich but we are comfortable. We don't need help from the government, we both work, and we will be able to give them all what they need and what they want. Now, will he be able to work on his cars like he wants, buy parts, get new tech toys etc. Probably not. But that's not fair of him to be selfish. I've been doing great with the gym, Have a Pediatric First Aid/CPR class on the 24th, and have been planing what classes I will take next. If all that doesn't show him how important it is to me I don't know what will! I know that it will all work out one way or another. TTC is such an emotional roller coaster on its own with out this added stress. Thanks so much for listening to my Bah,Blah,Blah Soap Opera. :friends: :Hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

I'm hear to listen as well as go on about symptoms so I'm happy you've got it off your chest. You have to follow your dreams, relationships are 50/50. It would be awful to get to 60 and think 'if only...'
Dtd tonight and you've pretty much covered all bases. You can only try your best Hun. 
As for an outfit for date night are we talking thigh length boots and fishnets!:haha::haha:


----------



## jojosmami

I was thinking, black and red corset, black stilettos and fishnets:haha: :rofl: Thanks so much for your support. I am feeling much better now. So crazy that someone half way across the world, that you've never met face to face could be going thru similar things and turn out to be a great new friend.:kiss:


----------



## Toots3495

I was thinking exactly the same thing. The Internet is pretty amazing in that way. :friends:
I'm glad you're feeling better. I find a rant does wonders!


----------



## jojosmami

I does! Sometimes you just need to get stuff off your chest. So, now that we have taken up most of the day with my issues:blush: How are you doing? Any new symptoms that have come up?


----------



## Toots3495

Well today I've had some weird twinges behind my belly button but I had that last month so I'm not really paying attention to that. Still getting the af type cramps and also a little more light brown/pink cm. I'm not sure now if it can be ib cos it's been 3 days now:shrug:


----------



## jojosmami

I've hear that IB can last up to 5 days, that's why some women mistake it for a short AF. As long as it doesn't increase into a flow it could still be IB. It was early the other day when you got it the first time so maybe I was right and it was just the begining of it implanting. Now these last couple of days its finishing up! Oh I really hope its IB!! THe cramping goes along with the symptoms of IB. How many DPO are you now? Like 8 right?


----------



## Toots3495

Got my first pos opt cd11 and I'm cd18 today. I hope it is ib! Trying not to get my hopes up but it's so difficult not to:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

YEp, that's arond the avg time women notice the IB!! COME ON BFP!!!!!! TOns of :dust: for ya luv!!


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Jojo, how did you get on last night? Was hubby up for :sex:
It's your date night tonight so what are you planning on cooking?
No symptoms as yet today for me but we'll see what happens later on during the day.


----------



## Toots3495

I forgot to mention about another possible symptom I've had. TMI COMING UP!!:haha:

I've been constipated for 3 days now!:wacko: my stomach making some very strange gurgling and popping noises. I guess this could explain the extreme bloating I've got.


----------



## NandO1

Toots how many dpo are you? i had that bellybutton thing around time af was due. constipation always a good sign:thumbup::thumbup: when you testing again? do you normally still cramp after ov as i did too and that wasnt normal for me. fingers x'd hun

Jojos good luck with the date night, cook something with asparagus plenty of zinc, good for the swimmers (at least i think its zinc)(oooh think i might get some asparagus might just be having a craving)


----------



## Toots3495

Hey nand, glad to hear from you. I went a little crazy for a while! Even posted in the first tri looking for someone to explain why I'm getting lines on the opt still. I've calmed down now and didn't do a test yesterday cos it was getting me in a flap! I've had 3 days of small amounts of light brown/pink cm. I'm actually quite excited to be constipated:rofl: what normal person is excited about that! But it's a possible symptom so I'm staying positive. Just waiting for Jojo to enter the 2ww and it'll be symptom crazy here!:hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

MOrning ladies! 
@ Nand, a least your craving something healthy!! How you feeling? 
@Toots, those are GREAT signs!!! I'm so excited for you! I'm actually cooking up so reservations at a resturant:rofl:I cook every night like most women but also cook breakfest for the family each morning as well as lunch everyday for hubby and kids so any chance I get not to cook I take it! We are going to one of my fav seafood resturants. Glad to hear you held out on testing. WHen you gonna test next?
So my temps went up a little and we managed to get the :sex: done last night. CM still watery so don't know what that's about but still having O cramps and they are getting more intense. Maybe I'll O tonight or tomorrow. Hopefully the :spermy: from last night is up there now with their little pirate hats on, telescope and just searching for their treasure! :haha: My Uncle is coming to pick up the kids for the night so I don't have to drive 45 mins to their house. My uncle and hubby actually work together about 2 blocks from my house so he can pick them up on his way home. That will give me time to get ready to go. Really hoping we can :sex: again tonight and then I can't stop buggin him for a bit. But, my luck he's not gonna be in the mood tonight and then as soon as my 2ww starts he'll be a :sex: crazed man:wacko::haha:


----------



## Toots3495

Hubby gets a big gold star for dtd last night, it's your feminine charm Hun!:thumbup: sounds like the 2 of you have got a lovely night ahead of you. Don't blame you for wanting to treat yourself to a meal out, it makes a lovely change after having to cook all the time. If you can get busy tonightsex:)aswell then you've covered all bases. I'm sure the little :spermy:
are on their way to the jackpot right now! We're heading for that :bfp: there are a couple of seats in the first tri with our names on them!


----------



## jojosmami

Feminine charm aka threating him,screaming,crying,and throwing a complete fit and bribing!! :rofl: No, really he knew what the deal was when he got home last night. I really would like to :sex: tonight too! Not just for the :spermy: but to have a nice night. I haven't had a no kids night since my before my DD was born so its been a long time. Kinda nervous about it though. Ok, really nervous about it. My son has spent the night before but not my DD. So hard packing up their stuff. Feel like I'm sending them away or something! I need to get a grip!! HOw you feeling this morning?


----------



## Toots3495

It will do you both the world of good to have a nice romantic night together. Sometimes with all the distractions life throws at us it's easy to take each other for granted so I reckon it'll be a lovely evening for you both. As for your little ones, they are going to family so I'm sure they'll really enjoy a camping trip away from home. Have you picked your outfit yet?
I've managed to get oh slightly excited, I told him about the cramping, possible ib and the constipation (sexy eh!) and now he keeps asking me if I feel pregnant or do I think I might actually be pregnant. It's so sweet but if I'm not I reckon he's going to be so disappointed. I had one tiny bit more of brown cm, about a pin prick amount, but nothing since then.


----------



## NandO1

hey you two im keeping your seats warm in first tri but jojos the amount you've been going at it i doubt you'll be able to sit down:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: you are gonna have to ply him with oysters!:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:=:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## jojosmami

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! Nand, you are too funny! But, that's what I'm hoping for!!! He is gettin tuckered out! BUt last I said last night that he didn't have a problem :sex: everyday when we 1st got together, some times 3x a day, so why the trouble now? Said he must be losing his "skills":winkwink: Challenging his "skills" works everytime!:haha: 
@ Toots, Not sure what I'm gonna wear. It really chilly here today and very windy so I think I might have to get my winter clothes out from last year and a little nervous about them looking right. Talked him into going to the gym with me before dinner though! Hope it doesn't get him to tired to :sex:


----------



## Toots3495

Make sure he doesn't do to much, don't want him falling asleep later! There's work to be done!:sex:


----------



## jojosmami

LOL Toots! Aint that the truth! But, decided not to go to the gym tonight, we'll wait till the morning. Gonna go shopping before dinner instead:D


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Hun, hope you and hubby had a fab date night! Oh and I are knackered cos of loads of work so not much :sex: going on but it's pretty pointless in the terms of ttc anyway so I'm not worried. I think we both need some sleep:haha: let me know how you got on :kiss:


----------



## jojosmami

HEy luv! Been really busy over this way too! Had a nice night yesterday but didn't DTD because we were both soooo sleepy and had to get up really early to clean then basement. Did manage to get a :sex: session in this evening though. Never really had a good amount of EWCM this cycle which worries me. Temps went up again this morning and Cm pretty dry so that leads me to believe I O'd the other day. But, tonight, I've had lots of strong O type cramps so guess my temps tomorrow will give me a little better clue. Either way I think I've DTD almost every other day this fertile pd. so I guess if temps are high again tomorrow I'll consider myself officially in my 2ww! If Low then maybe I I O'd late which would be good too because I'd have a batch of fresh :spermy: waiting for the egg! How do you feel? Any more spotting? DId you test again? Hope you're having a great weekend!


----------



## Toots3495

Glad you had a nice evening. How'd you get on cleaning the basement? Get rid of much? I reckon you did really well with pretty much dtd every other day. Bet you'll be glad to get into the 2ww just for a rest!:haha:
I'm still spotting which is beginning to worry me as it's now 6 days. Not really got any other type of cm, boobs currently aren't sore but I'm still getting on and off af type cramping. I had a worry some time back that I had a lp defect and if this spotting continues up until af then I'll have had a lp of 4 days! Im taking vit b complex plus started the agnus cactus to help lp but so much for that! I guess I'll just have to wait and see what happens. At the moment I'm waiting for a jelly to set cos I'm making a trifle!


----------



## jojosmami

Well, woke up @ 7:00am and went to the gym for while. With all the eating out and midnight snacks w/ hubby I know I gained back the 5 lbs I lost but it was so worth it! Temps went really high this morning again but had some EWCM after the gym so don't know what that's all about?? I was looking at my chart and I had EWCM on CD14, CD15 was the last day of my temps being low and CD16 temps started to rise, so I'm guessing I O'd on CD15. Gonna wait till I get my crosshairs on FF to change my ticker. If I'm right I'm already on 3dpo! On to my 2ww. These next couple weeks are gonna be really busy for me, so hopefully I can hold out testing till I'm late. We'll see about that:haha: How you feeling? Did you test again yet? Enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## jojosmami

Well, for the last couple days I've been having serious cramps like AF/O type cramps. If it was time for AF I would probably be wearing a pad right now. Last night and this morning, lots of watery CM and FF crosshairs say I O'd on CD 16 I'm not sure if that's right. I really think I O'd on CD15 but either way we :sex: right around the right times so we shall see. I really feel like I'm @ 4dpo. I know its way to early to have any symptoms but was sooo sick to my belly last night, all night, into this morning. Had another dream about having a baby last night. I dreamt I got a BFP and I gave birth to twin boys. I was watching a show about a lady who gave birth last night before I went to bed:haha: How you feeling? I read your last post real fast before I had to run out yesterday and was wondering what a Trifle was. Then We came back, turned on the Food Network Channel and there was a special on Trifle! Looks yummy! How did it turn out? WHat flavor did you make?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, just imagine if your dream was right and you had twin boys! Symptoms would start earlier if you carrying twins. How many days after ovulation does implantation occur? You definately dtd a good number of times so fingers crossed the af type cramps are a good sign. 
I'm still getting the light brown cm on and off, that's 7 days on the trot now so I'm thinking I'm out this month. I did an opt and a very, very faint line appeared, that has been v strange this month but I wonder if it's a faulty batch of tests cos they were only cheap from amazon. I've not really had any other symptoms develop apart from tender boobies but that's not really unusual this close to af. 
I made a raspberry trifle, it was really yummy! I thought I'd make something sweet cos oh has come down with a nasty cold and is feeling sorry for himself, you know what men are like when they get a cold!:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

OH, don't I know how they get! My hubby cam down with a cold yesterday. All 4 kids have been passing this crazy virus around now and we thought we missed it! But, yesterday HUbby was so grumpy all day and was looking pretty bad by the evening. I woke up this morning feeling a bit under the weather but think I can handle it. ABout the dream, it would be crazy! I've always felt like I would have twin boys one day. When I got preggo with the twins this last pregnancy I thought it explained the feeling. But after the one passed I still felt like that. Before I got preggo with my twins he always talked about his " 2 brothers" and now that he's older he says were gonna have 2 babies! We'll see! WOuld be crazy right?


----------



## Toots3495

Twins would be awesome! But I think trying to push out one would be scary enough let alone two!:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

YEa, especially afterwords for the hubbies of you get my drift!:haha: When you give birth are you get get pain meds? Both births I wanted to go "natural" but with my son was in Loabor for 1 week and pushing on and off for 2 days so def changed my mind, and my daughter lasted till the last moment and couldn't take it anymore! Personally I think it jsut make the birth more enjoyable.


----------



## Toots3495

I'd like to think I'd be able to have a natural birth but in reality it looks so painful I don't know if I'd be able to do it! It must be so tiring aswell. Did you manage to get any sleep during your last births or is that just continual pushing and pain?! There was a programme on tv here not long ago and it was all about a maternity hospital and one woman gave birth in a birthing pool. I wonder what that would be like?


----------



## jojosmami

I've always wondered about that birthing pool thing. Sounds cool but don't really think I'd be up for sitting in a pool of water with all the stuff that comes out of you! With my son, they had to end up giving me morphine because my body was going into shock. SO, after they gave that to me I was off to dream land! But it made it harder in the end because I was still really drugged up when it was time to push. Didn't feel him pop out at all. Just felt the contractions, but no ripping or tearing or anything like they say. With my DD I was inudced 6 wks early because I was leaking fluid thru a pin hole in the bag and she was sick. It only took 32 hrs from walking in the hospital to popping her out. They gave me some sleeping meds at night to let me get some rest but the contraction woke me up and I was up the whole night and next day in pain! With my son's birth my hubby,mom,Aunt,cousins and the Dr/nurse were all in the room from the start thruout the whole week until he was born. With my DD no one could be there so I did the whole thing up until they saw her head alone. The Dr said I was close so I needed to call my family. My BFF was at work and so was my hubby and my son was at school .So, by the time evryone got to the hospital they were getting my legs in the stirups. I thought they were gonna miss it. I was crying because they had to be there. THey had the door cracked open and all of a sudden I heard what sounded like a heard of people running down the hall. I thought it was Dr's and someone was having trouble but I heard my son's voice saying "Hurry papi!" It was "the crew" They made it just in time! As I put my legs up the nurse said "what ever you do DO NOT PUSH or she'll fall on the floor, her head is hanging out!" It was crazy, because the Dr, still wasn't in the room yet! It took one little push and she was out. But, my births were not normal. I'm really hoping either one or 2 babies I get to actually go into labor normally this time!


----------



## Toots3495

You certainly went all out for the dramatic births luv!:haha: Lets hope the next one is a little more relaxed! Its funny isnt it that if we normally do things that hurt us we dont tend to do it again, but women go on to give birth time and time again. Is it true that as soon as the baby is born you forget all about the pain youve just been through?


----------



## jojosmami

ABSOLUTLY!!!! Really, for me, the baby isn't even all the way out and you are so excited and full of emotion you don't remember how much pain you were just in. I mean you know it hurt, you know it was intense but I was actually mad that I didn't hold out and go naturally because I thought it wasn't that bad. Its crazy to think literally one minutie I was naked,on all fours, rocking back and fourth, screaming in pain, praying and begging God to please help me, and yelling on the top of my lungs thru the maternity ward" I want pain meds right f**king now!!!" When the guy walked into the room for the epidural he stopped for a min and said" Wow, Ive never seen that before!" It was really embarrassing but really 4 mins later they saw her head and it was done! Really, some women ask for a C-sec so they don't have to go thru that but if I had to go that route even though I've already been thru it 2x I would be really dissapointed. Its great!


----------



## Toots3495

I've been doing some research online and I've found that ib can last for as much as 13 days! Thats something new I've leant today and also I may actually not be out yet!:thumbup: 
May do another hpt tomorrow morning just to torment myself:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

Sounds soooooooo exciting. The spotting hasn't turned into a flow right? How many DPO are you now?


----------



## Toots3495

I'm pretty sure I'm about 11dpo. I'm really pleased I found that info and now i've got the pma back! I've got absolutely no cm apart from this spotting that I've had. Shouldn't that have increased by now?
How about you, any new symptoms developing? I'm feeling really positive about you this time cos you worked really hard to get plenty of dtd in before ovulation!:thumbup:


----------



## jojosmami

think as far as CM everyone is different. I can't wait till you test again! COME ON BFP!!! I really would love it for you to be able to call the Hospital and have to cancel that fertility appt because your already knocked up!!! I know I'm only 3-4dpo but of course I'm SS already:dohh: I've been really sleepy today but in a really good mood.Not that I'm not usually happy but I have a little pep in my step like I just got good news. I've had heartburn this afternoon which if VERY strange because I can count on 1 hand the times I've had heartburn when I wasn't preggo ( got it everyday all day with both pregnancies) Was really sick to my belly all night long, and my back is really sore, lots of watery cm still and still cramping! The cramping is very unusual for me. I cramp during AF and cramp the day before,of and sometimes after O'ing. But never this long. I know its all a coincidence but hey isn't that's what happens in the 2ww! SS everyday, all day! I was reading one of those gossip magazines and read my horoscope for the week of Oct 25th (the week I can test) and It said something like a big change is coming your way. Hope its the change I'm looking for! You gonna test again in the am?


----------



## Toots3495

Its all sounding pretty good to me, especially the heartburn and cramping!:thumbup: I'm so glad your finally in the 2ww so I can obsess over your symptoms aswell. My oh keeps asking how I'm feeling cos of the spotting I've been having I think he's feeling quite positive. He reckons I should test in the morning as he isnt going into work until midday so he can be here if I get a bfp. I'm trying not to get to carried away but its so difficult isnt it once you start getting symptoms or strange things happening. It's still early to test tomorrow but you never know whats round the corner!


----------



## Starchase

Hi there

sorry not been in touch just back from NYC, well the dreaded :witch: got me and I have been super gutted :cry: So I am ovulating now so fingers crossed it works this month, I just can't get over how many symptoms I had and how much I had convinced myself that I was pregnant!! Hopefully the :spermy: will work this month, glad to see that ur all doing so well :thumbup:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:dust:


----------



## NandO1

hey gals those symptoms sound good toots i didnt have any cm this month totally abnormal for me, have made up for it since though, the ib thing i dont no enough about but nothing is impossible and thats why some women end up giving birth to babies they didnt no they were pregnant with! 

jojos i had cramping from 3-4dpo right up until 11dpo when they got more intense then disappeared. heartburn and sick not bad symptoms either. as for the watery cm i think grapefruit juice and green tea worked too well, 

Girls im still keeping those seats warm and its getting easier the fatter my ass is getting but id rather we be getting fat asses together so sending lots of lucky sticky:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey star, nice to see you back. Did you have a good time in nyc? Sorry to hear that af came. Hopefully this is your month hun!:thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks nand, with any luck we'll be joining you v soon! All fat arses together:haha: 
Morning jojo, hows you today? Any new symptoms developed?


----------



## jojosmami

Hey Star! Sorry to hear about that bitch the :witch: !! But, glad your back with us so we can help you celebrate your BFP this cycle!! You doing anything different this cycle?
@Toots! I reallllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyy want this t be your BFP and your right it is sooo hard not to let your mind run wild and get your hopes up when your body is playing tricks on you! Are you still spotting?
@Nand thanks for all your luv and :dust: I hope you are rubbing some of that :bfp: on us everytime you stop by! How you feeling? Can't wait to join you hunni! What type of cramps were you having? I'm having mild O type cramps to pretty intense O/AF cramps. They are more like extremely uncomfortable stretching cramps really. I feel really tight in there as well as lower back pain. Last night while at the gym I got heartburn again. As I'm working out I'm in "the zone" and bam I get hit with heartburn. I was happy and a surge of hope and excitement ran thru me then it got really annoying because it really started to bother me. The cramps are pretty intense today again. Its like one day just dull and the next bad. Really it feels like tugging/pulling/stretching. But isn't it to early for that? Boobs a little sore this morning but it could be from them bouncing around last night for 2 hrs while at the gym :haha: Well, guess time will tell right!!


----------



## Toots3495

Its all sounding good girl!! Heartburn and intense cramps:thumbup::thumbup:
I may be completely wrong but I think I may have read that implantation can happen from 3dpo, I'll have to research that to double check. This is going to be our month I just know it!:happydance:
I did a hpt but that didnt show anything but its still 3 days till af is due. Had a bit more pink cm this morning but not loads. the veins in my boobs are a bit more visable, even oh said they were but I think he may have been agreeing with me to shut me up:haha: They also feel tender when I walk and last night one of our cats walked right over them while I was in bed and it was sooooo painful!


----------



## jojosmami

YEA for sore boobs!!!! I think I've read it can happen that early to but don't want to get my hopes up just yet but boy do I have cramps today! DOn't you sorry about that BFN! It is still early and you are gonna get that :bfp: We are both gonna happily skip arm in arm over to 1st trim and join Nand this month!!!!! And on the way we are gonna stop by and pick up Star!!
:dust::dust::af::bfp::bfp::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Toots3495

I can't wait! we'll have so much fun over there!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

I've just found some info online that says implantation can occur anywhere from 3-10 dpo. I hope thats why you've got your symptoms already hun! Its a little bean getting snug and warm:hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks luv! I hope so too! So when you gonna test again?


----------



## Toots3495

I'm hoping that I'll be able to control myself now until thursday! How about you?


----------



## jojosmami

Well, AF is due around the 28th-29th so I'm going to TRY and hold out till at least till the 28th. Only have 1 FRER and 1 EPT blue dye and am going to really try and stay away for the store to buy cheapies! I'm going to focus on the gym and these next couple weeks are gonna be busy. On Fri we have a thing a my son's school to talk about his family and something about his family so were going to talk about Puerto Rico and things like what we eat, our music and teach them about a little frog called El Coqui. Its only in Puerto Rico and I'm gonna read them a story about it then give them frog toys and let them color a pic of the frog. Then Sat have a family birthday party to go to, Mon son has a field trip,Wens have a meeting with my trainer at the gym and Fri he has a fall party @ school and I'm reading a fall book about a mouse and painting all the kids faces like little mice. Its gonna be fun. I have to really need to start planning my DD 2nd birthday party too which is a job and a 1/2! Not going to be big just family but when I was little I never got B-day parties because we didn't have money so I really like to give my kids nice parties. So, you think I'll be busy enough to not test to early???:haha: It would be great to be able to announce the new little bean at her party!


----------



## Toots3495

Thats a packed schedule! I reckon you'll be to busy to think to much about testing. Its when the symptoms start becoming more apparent that it becomes difficult to not test. What sort of thing are you planning on doing for your little girls birthday?


----------



## jojosmami

Well, I figured I'd just have snacky foods, decorate with a Dora the Explorer theme and have a cake. We don't know many kids her age to invite so it will only be a couple of kids. More just a reason to get the family together and EAT!!:haha:


----------



## Toots3495

That will be lovely. Its nice to get the family together. Isnt it thanksgiving for you guys next month? Am I right in thinking thats a bigger occasion in the states than christmas?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Nand, when you next pop over hun could you let me know if/when your boobies started getting tender or painful and also if you got an increase in cm. I've noticed today that my boobs are getting more tender as the day goes on! I'm also concerned that I've got no cm and I keep reading that it should be increasing:wacko: Jojo what do you reckon? Its done me no bloody good having 2 days off work, all I've done is obsess over 'symptoms!!' I also feel a queasy feeling but that could be cos I've stuffed my face all afternoon!:haha:


----------



## NandO1

toots they hurt on and off throughout but very vaguely hurting, wasnt sure if it was me manhandling them, i got no cm til after af was due probably about 5wks, that was so unusual for me, it was completely gone, when you gonna test again?

jojos you put me to shame, im tired just reading everything you are getting up to! hows the ss going, i looked at your chart and i think its wrong! i still think you ov on 15 and your coverline would be alot lower then which would make it more like last months. xx


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks nand, I was feeling a little concerned about the complete lack of cm! I'm thinking I'll see if af turns up on thursday and if not then I'll test. I've only got to get through tomorrow. Are you feeling well apart from being tired? Any strange cravings?


----------



## NandO1

does craving to kill your oh count! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Toots3495

:haha:I feel like that on a regular basis, maybe I am up the duff after all!:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

@Toots, Christmas is the biggest holiday here but Thanksgiving is REALLY close behind. Usually most people have off work at least 1/2 a day the day before Thanksgiving, Thanksgiving Day and then its BLACK FRIDAY!! Have you heard of that? Its the day after Thanksgiving. That is the unofficial, official First Christmas shopping day! It really starts at midnight. All the stores open starting from 12midnight till morning, all at different times. They have crazy sales, and specials. Most have a "you get a free gift if your one of the first 10 people in line to get in." or stuff like that. 2 yrs ago a man died from getting trampled when a store opened. Last yr was the first yr I went. Its usually women and the biggest lines are usually at the toy stores, discount stores and electronic stores. My BFF and I went together. We cleaned up from Thanksgiving and put the kids to bed. We left at 8:00pm to get in line at the toy store and there were already women standing there for 3 hrs and the store didn't open till midnight. When the doors opened it was like something I had never seen before. Adults were knocking people over, crawling on top of shelves just to get a toy. We got what we needed and got in line t pay and I swear were in line from 12:30 till 5:00am JUST TO PAY FOR 3 THINGS!! They were like 70 % off and my son really wanted it so I did it. We had a couple more stores to hit and we didn't get home till 11:00 the next day. ANother tradition that's big here is you set up your christmas tree the day after Thanksgiving so I still had to go with the family and cut down our tree, bring it home a decorate it and decorate the house for Xmas! I didn't sleep for 29 hrs! But it was all worth it! So, yes, Thanksgiving is coming and its a big deal! One of my fav times of year! Do you guys have Thanksgiving or a tradition that's close?


----------



## jojosmami

@Nand, I think its wrong too. I really think I O'd on CD15. I think still having Fertile CM after I was suppose to O thru the chart off a bit. And for the craving of killed hubby, I think that's a pretty common one!


----------



## Toots3495

Blimey that sounds like madness at the shops! Its gotta be worth it for such a large discount, the things you have to do for the kids! We don't have anything like Thanksgiving here only Christmas. Its so consumer driven here though, the shops have already started stocking christmas cards and its only october! I really enjoy christmas, we alternate between our parents every year. This year we were supposed to have christmas lunch at my parents house and then see oh family in the evening but his sister has a one year old and I'm not sure his mum will be to happy with that arrangement this year as the little one will be in bed by the time we would arrive in the evening. Thats the only thing that stresses me at christmas, trying to fit in seeing everyone and pleasing everybody! The day after christmas day (boxing day) we always go to my parents as my brothers little girl always spends the day there so its kinda like another christmas day for her, she gets all her presents and we have a big lunch etc. Do you have to visit family over the holidays or do they come to you?


----------



## jojosmami

WoW, no Thanksgiving? I guess if you aren't raised with it you don't miss it but I would be DEVASTATED if I didn't have Thanksgiving. Boxing Day? Is that an official holiday? It is hard to please everyone. Last couple of years we spent Thanksgiving with my OH family and Christmas with mine. I think my Mom-in-law might be here from Puerto Rico for Thanksgiving so if that happens will have the same routine. If not will do both at my families. Does your families have any special traditions for Christmas?


----------



## Toots3495

Boxing day is the day after christmas day and it is a holiday, a lot of shops open that day for the first day of the sales. My favourite day is actually christmas eve cos I love the build up to christmas day! Oh and I like to watch christmas films on christmas eve, I love polar express! I normally make mulled wine and mince pies. We don't really have any tradtions as such but its something that oh and I have mentioned to each other, when we have a little one of our own we'll create some traditions of our own. How about you? I'm so hoping we'll conceive before christmas so we can make a surprise announcment! Everyone will be gobsmaked cos nobody at all knows we're ttc.
I think they've all pretty much come to the conclusion that we won't be having kids, my mums face will be a picture!


----------



## jojosmami

SOunds fun. I love watching Christmas Movies on Christmas eve! Well, when we little my mom would always get us a new pair of "christmas Pajamas", we'd set out cookies for Santa, watch a Christmas movies and get to open 1 gift before bed. Usually a gift a family memeber sent us for another state. When I had my son we kept the same tradition but we also get with all our friends and my hubbies cousins who are all around our age and go out to eat. My BFF is actually my Hubby's cousin's wife so its great! They have a 1 yr old, my 2 kids, one of his cousins have a 10 yr daughter, my sister and the rest of the crew. We go eat, then come back exchange gifts, the guys get drunk, and us girls and the kids make the christmas cookies, we make Reindeer food to sprinkle outside, plant peppermints ( you take those little circle mints and plant them in the ground because the magic of christmas eve makes them grow into Candy Canes. Santa collects them from each house and always leaves a couple for us to eat. THat's where Candy Cane's come from:winkwink: ) then everyone leaves, OH hubby usually passes out and I put all the gifts under the tree. Its quite in the house, it smells like Christmas, looks like Christmas and I sit in the dark with the tree lit by myself and just think about how lucky and blessed I am to have all I have in my life! OHHHHH, just talking about it gets me all excited! Really Toots, once you have a baby Christmas is TOTALLY different. Its better than you could EVER imagine.


----------



## jojosmami

Speaking OF SS Nand, I had a terrible craving for veggie omelete for lunch. Its crazy because I HATE EGGS! I don't even let OH cook them while I'm home. I made it and now am sitting here about to be :sick: UUGGGHHH I can't wait till this feeling goes away, and of course all the kids just woke up from their nap and its almost time to get dressed to pick up my son from the school bus! I hope its really a symptom and not in my head!!


----------



## Toots3495

That all sounds so lovely. I didn't know thats where candy canes came from. It's great chatting to you cos I get to find out things I didnt know about traditions in a different country. Maybe I'll plant some peppermints this year! Can't wait to have a little one around for times like christmas, I can have an excuse to really be a big kid! I'm getting all excited as well just chatting about it, I can't wait! I'm normally the driver over the christmas period as oh likes to have a drink or two!


----------



## Toots3495

Thats gotta be a sign jojo, craving an omlette when you can't stand eggs! Hope the sickness passes in time to collect your lad from the bus.


----------



## Kylarsmom

jojosmami said:


> Speaking OF SS Nand, I had a terrible craving for veggie omelete for lunch. Its crazy because I HATE EGGS! I don't even let OH cook them while I'm home. I made it and now am sitting here about to be :sick: UUGGGHHH I can't wait till this feeling goes away, and of course all the kids just woke up from their nap and its almost time to get dressed to pick up my son from the school bus! I hope its really a symptom and not in my head!!

How have you been JOjosmami?! Havent seen or heard much from you! When are you going to be testing?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi Ladies

So I'm back on this thread for the second time.

It seems I had an early M/C last cycle. I tested after a very very painful and heavy AF and I had a faint positive for a few days then it went :(
Not dwelling on it. Looking to the future and crossing my fingers for this 2WW.

I had a positive OPK yesterday (CD22) and today (CD23) so about to Ovulate I hope. 

We have been doing SMEP again and taking Agnus Castus, Vitamin B 50Complex and Prenatals.

Love & :dust:


----------



## jojosmami

HEy KylarsMom. I've been ok. SS of course! How are you doing? I'm gonna to try to hold out till AF is late but you know how that goes. Sometime during the week of the 25th. How bout you? If these symptoms keep up I think I'll have to test early. ANy symptoms yet?
Mine so far: really bad cramping since before O. Usually goes away but hasn't, and actually its getting worse. They are like really bad O cramps with tugging,pulling,and streching, heartburn which I never have, and lower back ache, the other night really :sick: it woke me up ( while I was having a dream I had twins:D) and now a weird craving and feel :sick: again. My FF says I O'd n CD but I'm almost pos I did on the CD14th or CD15th which would put me same as you 4-5 dpo!


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Beth, sorry to hear about the early m/c, thats awful. Hopefully this is your month! I'm on vit b100 and agnus cactus cos of the possible lp probs I've had but I've been spotting for 8 days now so a lot of bloody good that did me! Still hoping its ib! My boobs are now offically killing me:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

Sorry to hear about that Beth but glad your PMA is up and your here to SS with us!! :dust: for your :sex: I did the SMEP this cycle too except didn't OPK because I thought I was pretty regular, did temp though and did grapefruit juice and green tea! Hope you enjoy you :sex: and this month ladies, its our month!! 

COME ON :bfp: :dust::dust::af::dust: WE want to join Nand in the 1st Tri!!!


----------



## Toots3495

Its definately gonna be twins jojo:happydance::happydance::happydance:
symptoms start earlier and are more severe with multiples apparently:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jojosmami

Have you been poking at them again TOOTS? :haha: It is IB and your gonna get your :bfp:


----------



## Toots3495

I have to admit to a little bit of poking:haha: but they are actually aching all by themselves at the moment:thumbup:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx ladies. 

Fingers crossed for you both! Sounds good! 
Let the symptom spotting begin. 

Love & :dust:


----------



## Starchase

Hello there

you all defo cheer me up just brilliant to hear what ur all up to, sorry to hear your news beth but welcome back to the maddness..., can't wait 4 u girls to come back and pick me up when we all get our :bfp:'s well I am officially on CD 16 and pretty sure I ovulated yesterday or today?? loads of CM and stretchy about 3cm or more hopefully this month it happens we started to have :sex: on sat and have everynight so far :dust:

NYC was really good but unfortunately I was living in a fantasy movie world where I thought all new yorkers were like the films eh nope but maybe some of the horror films not the nicest of people to me i'm afraid... oh I ordered a psychic reading lastnight to from Jenny Renny does that mean anything to u guys??

xxxxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

jojosmami said:


> HEy KylarsMom. I've been ok. SS of course! How are you doing? I'm gonna to try to hold out till AF is late but you know how that goes. Sometime during the week of the 25th. How bout you? If these symptoms keep up I think I'll have to test early. ANy symptoms yet?
> Mine so far: really bad cramping since before O. Usually goes away but hasn't, and actually its getting worse. They are like really bad O cramps with tugging,pulling,and streching, heartburn which I never have, and lower back ache, the other night really :sick: it woke me up ( while I was having a dream I had twins:D) and now a weird craving and feel :sick: again. My FF says I O'd n CD but I'm almost pos I did on the CD14th or CD15th which would put me same as you 4-5 dpo!

SOunds promising!!!
Ive also had the cramping, mines been more of a constant lower ache though, sorta heavy feeling and making me feel like i need to pee. EXTREMELY dry mouth, drinking tons of water and still thirsty. But i have a cough. So not relying on that as a symptom. And I know the cough isnt pregnancy related bc my DH had it last week. Sore boobs that come and go. Oh and after i took my vits this morning i felt like i was going to puke. even tho i had breakfast. thats about it for me. last month i felt much more by this point, and wasnt even prg. so i do not have much faith for this being my month :( But i still can dream!!


----------



## NandO1

jojos please adopt me i want to be in your house for christmas.......


----------



## Toots3495

Every night star! Blimey where'd you get the energy?! I have seen that people use Gail and Jenny for readings, haven't got round to doing one myself yet so I'll be interested in what she says.:thumbup:


----------



## Starchase

Just received my reading toots, don't think it is correct but hey will wait and see - 

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of February/beginning of March from a cycle that begins in February. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of November 2011 - specific reference to the 8th and 11th

I went to see a psychic in June with my BF and we were told that we would both be pregnant this side of crimbo but she wud be first by sep (she is now!!) both babies born before the summer 11. I was also told I'd be having a girl, I don't think Jenny's is right because I actually have a rare stomach disorder and I cannot carry a baby full term my little boy was born 33 weeks due to the placenta failing and he was 5lb 9oz.... her dates actually make me over due?? who knows :happydance:

she was also right about so many other things, she actually told me that my boyfriend was going to break his toe and he did!! 

just trying to stay positive

xxxx


----------



## jojosmami

@ Starchase, I wanted to get a reading to but was reading thru some of the ones she had given to other people and they were very generic. But, Nand didn't you get one and it was right? ANd another girl on her TIgger, she got one and hers was right just not sire who did theirs. But, hopefully the lady you saw is the one who's right! 
@ Nand, I would love to adopt you! Christmas is really fun around here!


----------



## jojosmami

Well ladies, still :sick: in a foul mood all of a sudden,headache, and more heartburn and cramps! The heartburn is really putting stuff in my head! Tomorrow I'll be 6 dpo so I'm 1/2 way to testing day! I think I'm gonna cave by 12dpo and be POAS!!! I want to pee on one right now!!


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies,
Jojo, how are you feeling today? You really are getting some really positive signs already. Did the sick feeling go after eating the omlette?
Star, the reading you got with your friend sounds more realistic especially as she predicted the broken toe, how strange is that! I'm not sure about these readings online, how does she predict anything for you if she doesn't meet you?
I've lost a bit of my pma this morning! At the moment I have some mild af type cramps and I had some pink/light red cm this morning so I'm thinking that maybe :witch: will arrive tomorrow. The only weird thing is my boobs feel really tender all over and I don't normally get that with af, they normally are just a bit tender at the sides. I had a road map of veins on them last night but that seems to have disappeared this morning. :shrug: I want to stay positive but just not sure today.


----------



## NandO1

Toots on the day i did my test 13dpo when i went to get in the bath my chest was like someone took a big thick green marker and randomly drew all over my chest and i thought well why couldnt that have happened a few days ago and it would have given me some hope, next am they were back to normal, af cramps are both a af and pg sign and the fact that your (.)(.) feel full and tender is a great sign esp if not normal. Spotting can be due to the hormonal changes so if you have been spotting for a week that may coincide with implantation. oooh fingers crossed hun xx

jojos blimey i think you'll be testing sooner rather than later, cravings and sickness need i say more!

star i had a jenny renny reading and she was right as was gail and psychic star, jenny's reading was so brief that although it was right i didnt like it, gail was the best, she mentioned a few things that were very accurate.
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks nand:hugs: that has given me some hope. I'm glad to hear that it's not odd that the veins disappeared, oh even commented that they looked like a road map! How are you feeling today? When is your 12 week scan due?


----------



## NandO1

got my first midwife appt today, so she will arrange it, it wont be for a while though as they tend to leave everything til the last minute. I feel fine have stinking cold and am tired but am always tired so nothing new there. when you testing hun? xx


----------



## Toots3495

Let us know how you get on with the midwife. I was going to test in the morning but I know I'll cave in when I get home from work tonight! I've got a batch of cheapies I got from amazon and they sit in the cupboard calling my name! I wonder how reliable the cheap ones are? I have got a clear blue one as well but I only want to use that one if af is late. I just want to know one way or the other now, it's been such a strange cycle that I've built myself up into a bit of a frenzy!:wacko:


----------



## jojosmami

Morning ladies! 

@Toots, you keep that PMA lady!! You have to keep your hopes up because Positive Thinking Brings Positive Things!! Until its a full flow your not out! :test: as soon as you get home! 
@Nand how exciting! So happy for you! Thanks for the dust! Hope you feel better and that cold goes away!

Well, last night was such a strange night. The :sick: feeling stuck around almost all night. I was gagging as I made dinner. I lifted the lid on the white rice and almost lost it! I was soooo :growlmad: aggravated and in such a foul mood! It was so bad that I had to leave the house for a bit. I went to get a pumpkin spice coffee and figured a cup of soup and a sandwich might help my tummy and both shops I usually go to didn't have the coffee or soup I wanted. I had to go way out of the way to get it so that didn't exactly relax me:dohh: BUt after I got some food in my belly, took a hot shower I felt a little better. The cramps are still here, not feeling :sick: this morning but have noticed that my face is so, so oily! It has never been so oily and I'm breaking out like I'm going thru puberty again! What is that about? YEsterday CM changed to creamy and been noticing hot flashes, lower back pain ( could be from the gym)feel a little emotional even this morning and the heartburn lasted until after I had dinner. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Starchase

Oh wow Jojo getting loads of symptoms there!!....:happydance: positive thinking all the way girls hopefully this month we can join Nando xx

Well I went to the toilet this morning and wiped and there was a very distinct red streak through the cm??? It was there again when I wiped second time anyone had that before not me.....?

:nope:

:dust:


----------



## jojosmami

What CD are you on? DIdn't you say your O'ing soon?


----------



## Toots3495

OMG Jojo you've got it all going on! I'm feeling convinced about you already! When I'm ss I try to be objective and look at things I know I can't make up. There's no way you could convince yourself that your skin is oily, it either is or it isn't. The skin change is a really good sign. As for the feeling sick, well White rice hasn't really got a smell that should normally make you feel sick so I find that one odd as well. Pregnancy alters a lot of things doesn't it so I'm reckoning a :test: may be called for young lady! You've got way to much going on to ignore.:thumbup:
Star, could the blood have been ib or is it possible that you've lost a little bit of blood cos you are ovulating?


----------



## jojosmami

I KNOW TOOTS!!! I just saw in the test gallery that a lucky lady got her BFP @ 7 dpo!!! That's making me want to test even more now!


----------



## Toots3495

Have you got some cheapies you can use? I wanna see that:bfp::wohoo:


----------



## jojosmami

Nope, I purposely didn't get any because I didn't want to get disappointed w/ a BFN! ANd I wanted to try to wait till I was late or at least the day its due! But now I want to :test: I just saw another lady with a BFP at 8 dpo! I WANT MY BFP!!! I only have a EPT blue dye and a FRER!


----------



## Toots3495

Once the symptoms start it becomes impossible not to test. That poas urge just takes over:haha:
You're symptoms are just so strong Hun, I'm gonna be so surprised if you don't see a bfp. I'm still thinking twinnies:haha: 
Some people are getting there bfp so early so it's not really to early for you to have a go. I know what you mean about feeling disappointed when it shows up bfn plus it's not cheap to keep up with a poas habit! What do you reckon you'll do? I think I'll pop over to the gallery and have a look at some of the pics. I'm thinking I'm going to test when I get home later with a cheapy and see what happens.


----------



## NandO1

hey gals im getting all excited, toots update as soon as the pee hits the stick, jojos go get some cheapies and give in... you know you want to.

m/w appt was just going through stuff have home visit on sunday. got my bumpf on tests in pregnancy and another appt to go back in 2 weeks for bloods etc, they put me down as 7+6 but im only 7, they wont change that til the scan but it all seems more real now. cant wait for you girls to join me which if going by ss it wont be long, fingers crossed sending loads of everything for you all.......


----------



## jojosmami

You have to :test: Maybe I can live thru you! :haha: I've already picked up the EPT 2x a put it down:dohh: My tummy has been "unsettled" today. Not really :sick: Been super hungry today. I'm trying to battle the hunger more that the urge to POAS! I've been working so hard in the gym I don't want it to be in vain for no reason. I have been peeing like crazy for a few days now. I usually only go a couple times a day and I've been back and fourth it feels like a 100 times!! I didn't want to classify it as a symptom until my hubby asked last night what i was doing in the bathroom so much! Gonna prob sneak by and grab some cheapies on the way to the gym. That way if I test in the am 7dpo won't be super duper early and won't make me feel like a crzay POAS addict! I'm really trying not to get my hopes up but I just "feel" different this month!
:dust::dust::dust:!!! :af::af::grr::witch::grr::dust:!!!


----------



## jojosmami

YEAAA Nand! Congrats again for you luv! I'm so happy for you! How exciting! I'm gonna take your advice and get some cheapies! I'm so nervous about it being a BFN and 2 out of the 4 months i've been TTC I've had a chemical and just don't think I can go thru that disappointment again!


----------



## NandO1

oh jojos thats another good symptom, i had that but more like 12 to 13dpo it didnt click that it was a symptom and it was really urgent too! was going every 45mins to an hour! it really does sound good hun, i want this so much for you and toots xxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks! I just feel like its so early to have all these symptoms, especially like the peeing alot. Even if this is gonna be my BFP month, even if I've already implated which I don't think has happened yet, its everything in there still to small to be causing that much presurre on my bladder?


----------



## Toots3495

Well I got another bfn:cry: surely if i was going to get a bfp it would of happened by now. I gotta admit my pma is slowly dwindling! My boobs still feel really tender and big though! I think I might have to face facts that af will be here tomorrow.
On a brighter note, jojo your symptoms sound so promising. They get better every time you post hun!:thumbup: As soon as you poas make sure you let us know what happens. I really do feel positive for you! The need to go to the toilet cant be in your head if hubby has even noticed!


----------



## jojosmami

AWWW Toots,:hugs::friends:I'm so sorry you got another BFN:hugs: What are you going to do if AF doesn't show up tomorrow? I feel gutted for you. I really hope you are ok. I wish I was there so I could take you out for a drink or something! I had to go take a nap with the kids because I just couldn't keep my eyes open anymore. DD was up again last night with her teeth so I'm not gonna count that as a symptoms although I would love to! But now I feel more tired than when I went to lay down:dohh:As soon as I take my test I'll let you know of course. Gotta go rush around now and get everything done I didn't do while I was napping! Tons more hugs!


----------



## NandO1

toots wheres our pic??? dont give up yet, loads of people dont get their bfp until af should have arrived. and ics are notoriously unreliable.
jojos peeing alot is a really common symptom, at 4weeks bubs is the size of a poppyseed and yet i was peeing like a demon!
sending you guys all i got xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks hun, I think it will show up tomorrow but if it doesnt I'll test again in the evening. Youre symptoms get better and better! I've got everything crossed for you:hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

I'll try and hold onto my pma nand! Lets see what tomorrow brings:thumbup:


----------



## Starchase

Hi there

Jojo I think I ovulated on Monday so I'd be 2DPO today freaked myself out today reading all about ruptured follicles..., crazy what we do to ourselves, I definately believe that I had a chemical last month poor wee thing just couldn't implant so I have been drinking loads of pineapple juice seemingly strengthens the uterine wall??...

I've never had any blood before in my cm so was quite taken a back by it, probably nothin thou :dohh: I know exactly what u mean about the :bfn: it is heart breaking but when u start to wanna :test: it totally consumes u and there is nothing u can do but :test: I defo think u are thou Jojo i'd test if I was u I have no will power... :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## annie00

okie ladies im new here and im so confessed... Here is the deal i have a long cycle.. 45-47 days long.. Well we had unprotected sex on oct 15 and today is the 20 i woke up this morning and saw light brown discharge when i wiped then peed a couple times today and nothing no discharge expect this am... The reason i think my chances are high is b.c on the 15 i was seeing alot of white stretchy jelly like discharge.. I dont know if this makes a diff but i was on top.. and im been having cramps lower back pain and achy breast like on the sides by my arms... PLease any advice is helpful.. Do yall think im Preg.. on and im suppose to start in 4 to 6 days..

what do yall think


----------



## Toots3495

Hi annie, have you tested at all yet?


----------



## annie00

no i will fri.. help me lol


----------



## Toots3495

This was the first month that I started taking agnus cactus and its strange that I've had a pretty strange on this cycle with all this spotting. Do you reckon it could have messed me up a bit?


----------



## annie00

no i havent but i will fri


----------



## annie00

im not sure what that is/>?>/. what is that?


----------



## Toots3495

Sorry annie I think I'm slightly behind with my posts, didnt see your last one. Was just throwing a question out there for nand.
Have you had any pregnancy symptoms? There is a good chance that the spotting could have been ib hun.


----------



## Starchase

Toots3495 said:


> I'll try and hold onto my pma nand! Lets see what tomorrow brings:thumbup:

Keep ur chin up toots its not over until the dreaded :witch: appears I started a thread last month all about when people got there BFP's and it was amazing to read some people had tested every day from 7DPO until 2 weeks late and then got there BFP crazy!! I've never taken any supplements so not sure if it would mess about with ur routine? 

Annie I'm guessing that it doesn't matter how long ur cycle is if you are not due ur AF for another 6 days then ur defo in the right place 2WW :thumbup: do u normally get sore boobs with ur AF? I do around the sides but when I was pg with my son I wanted to kill the wind everytime it blew and caught my nipples so painful it brought tears to my eyes..., 

:dust:


----------



## annie00

i sometimes get sore titty but i dont know maybe im over looking it.. I have cramps lower back pain and im nasuated right now but maybe its bc i havent ate all day.. just not hungry.. i also have to pee alot but not alot comes out.. and i seen that brown stuff when i wiped this morning.. 

im confussed if its my af coming are preg..


----------



## annie00

oh btw they are not sore.. they are more like achy.. like when i wake up in the mornings achy.. on and off all dayy achy.. kinda thing


----------



## Toots3495

Starchase said:


> Toots3495 said:
> 
> 
> I'll try and hold onto my pma nand! Lets see what tomorrow brings:thumbup:
> 
> Keep ur chin up toots its not over until the dreaded :witch: appears I started a thread last month all about when people got there BFP's and it was amazing to read some people had tested every day from 7DPO until 2 weeks late and then got there BFP crazy!! I've never taken any supplements so not sure if it would mess about with ur routine?
> 
> Annie I'm guessing that it doesn't matter how long ur cycle is if you are not due ur AF for another 6 days then ur defo in the right place 2WW :thumbup: do u normally get sore boobs with ur AF? I do around the sides but when I was pg with my son I wanted to kill the wind everytime it blew and caught my nipples so painful it brought tears to my eyes...,
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks star, I guess anything is possible. I'm praying the bitch of a witch stays the hell away from me tomorrow! How are you feeling?


----------



## Toots3495

Annie it does sound pretty promising for you. Maybe see how you get on over the next day or so then take a test. Its difficult to tell between af and pregnancy symptoms as they are v similar. I've been spotting for over a week now and thought it was ib but I've been getting bfn so I guess we have to hold out and see what happens.


----------



## Starchase

I'm doing ok toots trying to stay positive, getting tender boobs again tonight so fingers crossed trying so hard not to become poasa this month I peed on 14 last month lol :dohh: what an idiot... hoping the pineapple juice works this month, I have ordered another reading from Sandra? she seems to be right on the money some of the other posts I've read so fingers crossed it is the last one I'm purchasing thou ha ha, have another psychic reading booked with a police lady she is amazing and has a 2 year waiting list so quite excited that its my turn on the 30th Nov

how u feeling tonight?

:dust:


----------



## annie00

i hope so i been prayin at nite.. Good luck with u and keep me informed...


----------



## annie00

i am kinda shaky like i dont know how to explain... its prolly bc i havent ate right?/ are is that sign..


----------



## Toots3495

My oh mum went and saw a psychic not so long ago, she has a really long waiting list as shes supposed to be very good. apparently she reckons that oh mum will have 3 grandkids. His sister already has 1 and only wants 1 more so I'm hoping thats 1 left over for me:thumbup: I got some tarot cards a while back and a book on how to teach myself, I had a go at doing some readings on myself and it did indicate I'll have a child. Problem is it didnt tell me when:haha: I totally believe in all that sort of thing, I am hoping to get around to getting an appointment with the woman myself. I'll be interested in what Sandra reckons and also what your visit to the psychic unfolds!
I'm feeling a bit in limbo at the moment, just want to move on tomorrow and find out whats going on!


----------



## Toots3495

Annie you ought to eat something if you are feeling shaky, maybe your blood sugar is a bit low.


----------



## annie00

i ate a small bag of chips and a pie and drank some juice... Anyways is that a sign of preg are not?? OO i wanted to inform yall last night i was on top havin sex and i couldnt sit on the way down bc it would hurt my cervix.. i dont know if that has are had anything to do with my brown discharge this morning.. I got off of him as soon as it hurt.. any advice??

thanks again..


----------



## NandO1

toots the only thing i no about agnus cactus is that they call it natures clomid, clomid can lengthen cycles but it tends to be the follicular phase rather than the luteal. that spotting you have had could be implantation bleed or the change in hormones preparing for implantation, its different for everyone hun so dont give up yet, lots of people dont get bfps until after af is a no show, before epts that was everyones first clue! xxxx

annie your symptoms sound really good, i only ever had that cervix pain when i was ovulating so not sure about that but your cervix does become engorged with blood when pg so it could be more tender than normal.


----------



## Starchase

Toots3495 said:


> My oh mum went and saw a psychic not so long ago, she has a really long waiting list as shes supposed to be very good. apparently she reckons that oh mum will have 3 grandkids. His sister already has 1 and only wants 1 more so I'm hoping thats 1 left over for me:thumbup: I got some tarot cards a while back and a book on how to teach myself, I had a go at doing some readings on myself and it did indicate I'll have a child. Problem is it didnt tell me when:haha: I totally believe in all that sort of thing, I am hoping to get around to getting an appointment with the woman myself. I'll be interested in what Sandra reckons and also what your visit to the psychic unfolds!
> I'm feeling a bit in limbo at the moment, just want to move on tomorrow and find out whats going on!

Toots i'll let u know, unfortunately she takes on average 1 week to come back 2 u so might even know myself by the time she tells me lol.., :kiss: I love psychics went 2 see John Edwards and he just blew me away he got my BF coming through and spoke about her hen night where she was singinging u bang u bang by ricki martin to a police man and then flashed her boobs whilst wearing leather trousers absolutely amazing she also told him that she had a baby boy with her (she was pg when she died)

Annie I'd make an apt with the dr just incase shouldn't be painful xxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Starchase said:


> I'm doing ok toots trying to stay positive, getting tender boobs again tonight so fingers crossed trying so hard not to become poasa this month I peed on 14 last month lol :dohh: what an idiot... hoping the pineapple juice works this month, I have ordered another reading from Sandra? she seems to be right on the money some of the other posts I've read so fingers crossed it is the last one I'm purchasing thou ha ha, have another psychic reading booked with a police lady she is amazing and has a 2 year waiting list so quite excited that its my turn on the 30th Nov
> 
> how u feeling tonight?
> 
> :dust:

I didn't know about the pineapple juice! I've had 2 chemicals in the last 4 months so hopefully I wont need it but if I do at least its better than grapefruit juice!


----------



## jojosmami

Starchase said:


> Toots3495 said:
> 
> 
> My oh mum went and saw a psychic not so long ago, she has a really long waiting list as shes supposed to be very good. apparently she reckons that oh mum will have 3 grandkids. His sister already has 1 and only wants 1 more so I'm hoping thats 1 left over for me:thumbup: I got some tarot cards a while back and a book on how to teach myself, I had a go at doing some readings on myself and it did indicate I'll have a child. Problem is it didnt tell me when:haha: I totally believe in all that sort of thing, I am hoping to get around to getting an appointment with the woman myself. I'll be interested in what Sandra reckons and also what your visit to the psychic unfolds!
> I'm feeling a bit in limbo at the moment, just want to move on tomorrow and find out whats going on!
> 
> Toots i'll let u know, unfortunately she takes on average 1 week to come back 2 u so might even know myself by the time she tells me lol.., :kiss: I love psychics went 2 see John Edwards and he just blew me away he got my BF coming through and spoke about her hen night where she was singinging u bang u bang by ricki martin to a police man and then flashed her boobs whilst wearing leather trousers absolutely amazing she also told him that she had a baby boy with her (she was pg when she died)
> 
> Annie I'd make an apt with the dr just incase shouldn't be painful xxxxClick to expand...

my mom LOVED John Edwards!! See wanted to see him so bad! After she passed away I promised I would go and see him if I had a chance! Can't wait to see what your reading from that lady says.


----------



## Starchase

Yeah read it on another webpage seemingly the enzymes help strengthen the uterine wall so once bubba tries to hang on they can get a grip!! I hope its true.. Jojo don't think ur gonna need it :happydance: hows the sickness tonight?

xx


----------



## jojosmami

Well ladies, i've been searching the house for change so I can grab a couple of cheaps and will test in the am! I'm so nervous! I'm really trying to convince my self I'm not so I can be really surprized when it is my BFP! Going to the gym tonight to prevent me from using one of my good tests! 

@ANnie, I know how mad you can go trying to figure out if something your feeling is AF or Pregnancy! If your strechy CM was your O day then you would be about 4-5dpo. It would be to early to get a BFP on an HPT but your symptoms sound good. Is there anyway you have a bladder/UTi?Kidney infection? I get those alot and the having to pee alot but nothing coming out, brown discharge and painful sex are all sign that I would get when I would get an infection. I would try to go to a clinic or Dr and make sure its not that. However, I got a UTI both times I got preggo so even that could be your sign of pregnancy! GL and keep us updated!


----------



## Starchase

jojosmami said:


> Starchase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toots3495 said:
> 
> 
> My oh mum went and saw a psychic not so long ago, she has a really long waiting list as shes supposed to be very good. apparently she reckons that oh mum will have 3 grandkids. His sister already has 1 and only wants 1 more so I'm hoping thats 1 left over for me:thumbup: I got some tarot cards a while back and a book on how to teach myself, I had a go at doing some readings on myself and it did indicate I'll have a child. Problem is it didnt tell me when:haha: I totally believe in all that sort of thing, I am hoping to get around to getting an appointment with the woman myself. I'll be interested in what Sandra reckons and also what your visit to the psychic unfolds!
> I'm feeling a bit in limbo at the moment, just want to move on tomorrow and find out whats going on!
> 
> Toots i'll let u know, unfortunately she takes on average 1 week to come back 2 u so might even know myself by the time she tells me lol.., :kiss: I love psychics went 2 see John Edwards and he just blew me away he got my BF coming through and spoke about her hen night where she was singinging u bang u bang by ricki martin to a police man and then flashed her boobs whilst wearing leather trousers absolutely amazing she also told him that she had a baby boy with her (she was pg when she died)
> 
> Annie I'd make an apt with the dr just incase shouldn't be painful xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> my mom LOVED John Edwards!! See wanted to see him so bad! After she passed away I promised I would go and see him if I had a chance! Can't wait to see what your reading from that lady says.Click to expand...

Oh so excited now to see what she says so true though that u only believe what u wanna hear lol.... he is amazing xxx


----------



## jojosmami

NOt to bad Star. Besides being really tired, and burping up acid (TMI :shy:) I'm ok. CM has increased, had really intense cramps around the time I took a nap, and my bbs are starting to get a little sore. OMG!!! I just want to know! How you feeling? ANy more spotting?


----------



## Starchase

Oh wow jojo so excited for u wish I was nearer to my testing date even though no real symptoms yet so will gladly wait just now,..

:happydance: go jojo go!!!


:dust::bfp::dust:


----------



## Starchase

I'm doing ok quite calm actually think its because I don't have much symptoms boobs twinging this evening but thats all but hey thats enough for ~2DPO how can u be so full of energy well proud of u being able to go to the gym xx


----------



## Toots3495

Can't wait to see the :bfp: tomorrow Jojo! At least one of us has got to get one this time! Last cycle it was nand, tigger and jna . So that means you and star have to get one this time round, law of averages!


----------



## annie00

i dont think its a uti are bladder infection bc it doesnt hurt when i pea are anything... i wasnt painful when i had sex just when i was on top and sat all the way down.. like he was bottomin out.. sorry tmi.. but i just research it they say after ovulation ur cervix harden up again.. so i dunno... i will keep yall informed.. will i be able to take a hpt fri... and is it normal for all the signs to go and come during the day.. right now im fine..


----------



## Starchase

Toots3495 said:


> Can't wait to see the :bfp: tomorrow Jojo! At least one of us has got to get one this time! Last cycle it was nand, tigger and jna . So that means you and star have to get one this time round, law of averages!

TOOTS - PMA ur still in the running my dear only halloween costumes of :witch: allowed in our homes this month xxxxx

:dust::dust::test:


----------



## Toots3495

:haha: you're right star! We'll all hopefully be skipping over to the first tri by the end of the month! :af:


----------



## annie00

oh i forgot to tell yall last night i had the weirdest dream.. i was pregnant and i was so upset bc i didnt get a baby shower so my dh went and bought me a stoller and carseat combo and it was white with different color poka dots on it.. wow.. its that weird.. does that mean anything...

BABY DUST TO ALL and i cant wait to see jojo post tom..

thank yall...

baby dust to all.. cross my fingers hope i dont see the bitch af


----------



## Toots3495

Good morning ladies, how is everyone today?
Jojo, Any more symptoms? Did you get some cheap tests?
As for me, it's 9am and af hasn't showed up yet. I'll probably spend most of the day going back and forth to the toilet! It's given me a few hours or more of hope anyway but I'd rather if it's going to come just get here and get it over with!


----------



## NandO1

toots thats good that she hasnt arrived, what you gonna do? wait it out? any new symptoms?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey nand, I'm going to see what happens today. I may test again when I get home from work. The bfn become v depressing thou! How's you today?


----------



## NandO1

I have to say i stayed away from testing for that reason, i could cope with af but couldnt cope with bfn or bfp then af, all ok here. Really tired, so am gonna have a nap with my 11 month old little man. Fingers x'd hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Toots3495

A nap sounds a lovely idea. Sleep well and maybe next time you log on I'll have some news!:wacko: a girl can dream:haha:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hope AF stays away Toots!!!! 
Crossing my fingers for u!! 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## jojosmami

MOrning Ladies! Well, took a test this morning and it was BFN! But, I know it would be. I think I may have had Implantation cramps yesterday. They were pretty intense and I was very sore inside and this morning my temps dropped again. Have a lot of pressure, tightness in my lower back, and my tummy especially low and on the right side. I usually O from my right side so maybe that's a sign? More cramps today, a little :sick: this morning, huge head ache. Did 2 hrs at the gym again last night because I can't get there today. Gotta get son's hair cut, go to the library and get books for Family share day at sons school tomorrow. Gonna post a pic for you guys of the test just so you can see it. Gonna test again in the morning.

@Toots, sooooo glad to hear AF hasn't shown up yet! Now your turn to test!
How's everyone else doing today?
@Star, and new symptoms?
@Nand, how's your little bean doing?


----------



## jojosmami

In the pic you can see something very faint but don't want to get my hopes up. What do you think?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, at first glance I think you actually can see something although only v faint. Let's hope it's a nice clear line tomorrow morning Hun! All your symptoms are still pointing towards a :bfp: how are you feeling about it all?
It's 1.40pm here at the moment and I've still no :witch: but I'm still getting small amounts of brown cm. As it is at the moment I've got no cramps or backache and I feel in a pretty good mood. Im trying so very hard not to get my hopes up but it's so difficult! I may test again later when I get in from work, who am I kidding I will test again later!:haha:
Star and Beth, any symptoms developing with you guys?


----------



## jojosmami

I thought the same thing but just didn't want to get my hopes up! STAY AWAY :witch:!!! STAY AWAY FROM TOOTS!!!!! I am crossing everything I can for your test when you get home!!!


----------



## Toots3495

:gun::witch: thanks Hun. Just want to go home and pee on a stick!:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

I bet! Just be glad your there because its only 9:30 am here! HOw you feeling?


----------



## Toots3495

It's probably just in my head but I felt like af was more likely to come yesterday than today. My boobs are still sore and I've got a heavy or full type feeling in my stomach, it's really weird! How you feeling? Have you been rushing around with the kids?


----------



## jojosmami

Well, more like dragging with the kids. I'm so beat! Yesterday at the gym I was sooo not into it. My heart was saying push,push, you can do it but my body was saying What the hell are you doing? I'm not cool with this, i'm shutting down!:haha: But I stuck with it even though I didn't get as intense as I have been I didn't give up. I was so tired though I didn't even want to take a shower! BUt, obviously I did but I didn't sleep good. Was having hot flashes and couldn't get comfy. Now, I'm paying for it and I have tons of stuff to do. UUUGGGHH I feel like I need :coffee: poured into my veins! I really hope you get your BFP!!! I don't know how your waiting till you get home to test!?!? I would be testing at work!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Nothing to report here but I'm only 2DPO. 

Can't really see a clear picture of your test on my phone sorry Jojo 
Hope AF continues to stay away Toots!!! 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Strange thing at lunctime! Went for lunch at my nans and I really struggled with it cos everything tasted of metal! Could be cos I think ive caught oh cough and cold but it is kind of strange:shrug:


----------



## jojosmami

Good afternoon ladies! Well, I'm coming to rant!! SO I just steped on the scale and I GAINED WEIGHT!!! WTF??? I have cut out soda, not snacking at night, watching my portions and working my ass of at the gym and I gained freaking weight!!! I can't even believe it! I really want to lose weight before I get my BFP even 10 lbs but its just not working. I REALLY want a baby but being this heavy is gonna cause so many issues physically and emotionally! I had blood pressure issues when I was preggo with my son and it was because of my weight. I really think I should try and postpone the TTC until I lose weight but It took me 1 yr to convince my hubby to let us try again and now I'm scared if I say lets hold off even just until Jan then when Jan comes he'll not want to. WHAT DO I DO? I can't take my weight loss pills while I'm TTC and obviously I need them. I just want to :cry:


----------



## jojosmami

TOOTS! Metal taste = BFP most of the time! Did U test?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Do u feel like uv gained weight when u try on clothes or is it just on the scales. If uv been working out at the gym the weight gain might be ur fat turning to muscle. Muscle weighs more than fat. 

Metal taste is a symptom Toots!!! Fx for u! 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## annie00

im sorry about ur BFN .. My fingers are still crossed for u and everyone eles... Im a lil concerend bc this am i woke up and i fill fine nothing hurts im not cramping my lower back is slightly achy.. Last night though laying in bed i was cramping boobs hurt and i was catching this shooting pain in my high back like behind my ribcage towards the top? Dunno what thats about... i hope im pregnant


----------



## Toots3495

Muscle is heavier than fat, is it possible the weight gain could be due to you gaining muscle mass? What kind of exercises are you doing when you go to the gym? Or could the gain be due to a little bean?


----------



## jojosmami

I thought my clothes were fitting better but I'm really bloated and crampy today. I've been going to the gym for about 3 wks just started doing the weight machines last week. Do you really think it could be muscle already?


----------



## Beth_welshy

If your bloated as well it's probably a mixture of muscle and water retention that's given u the weight gain on the scales! 
Keep it up! Your doing well. I'm too scared to go swimming incase the cloreen (spelling) affects cinception or implantation. Silly I know!! 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## jojosmami

Mostly I've done that machine that simulates walking up stairs, the eliptical,the excercie bike and I just started doing the strength training machines last week. only do a couple reps of each one.


----------



## jojosmami

BEth your too cute! I used to swim all the time, and especially when I was preggo! Once to get big the water takes all the pressure off your body and it makes you breath better! But, I know what you mean about not wanting to mess anything up!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx Hun. Lol. 
I'm such a water baby I love swimming so once I know I've got that BFP I will be back in the pool!!!! Just staying away for the TWW. Lol 

By the way I have creamy CM which I noticed when I went to the loo. 
Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## annie00

jojo i dont think muscle can show up that fast.. I was walking two miles a day and i lost weight before i started seein my muscle.. i think it might be the baby... AWE>> GL

DID u read my post above about this morning??


----------



## Toots3495

Jojo if your clothes are fitting better then you can't have gained fat, its got to be muscle. I understand why youre worried after problems with blood pressure etc but could you honestly delay ttc now that you've started? You are doing all the right things, eating well, exercising and cutting out soda so I would say just carry on as you are. Beth is right, it could also be a bit of water retention which would make you heavier on the scales plus that would explain the bloating.:kiss:


----------



## annie00

toots can u explain what ur breast feel like when ur expecting? Mine are just like a dull achy.. like today they started achin on the top of them close to my chest.. i dont have a bra on im sure it will help if i put one on... Anyways... do they achy hurt throbb shooting pains..


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks ladies. It would be so hard to just stop TTC. IF it is a little bean then GREAT! If not I just gotta keep going! Its gotta come of eventually right? I've been trying to google the correct way to use the gym machines so I can lose weight and inches. I guess tech this would be my PMS week so bloating would be normal. Its just as disappointing to not see any weight loss as it is getting a BFN! Speaking of BFN, TOots did you test?

@Beth Creamy CM is a good sign luv!
@Annie, I did and sound like you are having pretty good symptoms. WHen you planning on testing?


----------



## jojosmami

Annie I only had sore bbs with my son and they were ON FIRE!!! It was more of a burning feeling with the feeling like someone had put them in a vice grip and turned it for a year ! I would sleep with a sports bra and my hands covering my nips because if anything even softly touched them I would literally cry!


----------



## Toots3495

For weight loss jojo I believe you have to use the cross trainer,stepper, anything thats going to get your blood pumping and heart rate up. Weights is great to tone and build strength. 
I tested:dohh: got a bfn but still no af, wtf?!!


----------



## annie00

i plan on testing tom.. Do u think its to early? i hope i conceived on the 15 which is 7 days ago... HAVE YALL ever taking and online preg test? Was it right?
My breast are just achy.. kinda feel like either someone is sqeezing em are pullin em down.. im not sure.. though...


----------



## annie00

toots im so sorry.. Try again in a couple days if af didnt show.. baby dust


----------



## annie00

omg i think i just felt something like pull the left side of my stomach.. I DK it can be in my head.... what about the dream?


----------



## jojosmami

AWWW TOots! WHat do you think is going on hunni? Have you ever been late like this before? I only started using the strengthen machines because I heard if you start building muscle it burns more calories. I think I'm gonna look on You tube and try and look at some videos to make sure I doing everything right! Really crampy still, I swear I'm gnna get my AF any second! That's exactly how it feels. BBS feel fine though, no heart burn today,no :sick: headache still there and aggravated but the cramps,creamy CM and lower back pain all say AF. Don't know what's up with the oily skin still.


----------



## Toots3495

Try and do a bit of everything at the gym. do stick with the weights aswell cos it will help burn fat and convert it to muscle. It'll also help tone up as the weight comes off you. 
I think I may have to face facts that I'm out this month. I won't totally lose hope until af gets here! I am normally pretty regular so it is odd that it hasn't arrived but the day isn't over yet, could well come tonight. My pma might not be as it was a few days ago but I haven't completely lost it yet:thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

It won't do any harm to test tomorrow annie. Your symptoms are sounding v promising!


----------



## annie00

any advice on the dream lady??


----------



## annie00

and can i test tom are will it be to early/?


----------



## Toots3495

I can't find a post about your dream annie. What was it about? Try testing and see what happens, if you get a bfn at least you can try again in a day or 2.


----------



## jojosmami

Dreams can be a preview of what's really going to happen or it could be that your thinking and hoping for a BFP even when your sleeping. I would go get some cheap tests and test every day till your BFP or AF. THat's what I do.

@toots, I agree with you and that's what I'm going to do! :af::af::af::af: Cme on BFP for TOOTS!!! :hugs:Hugs: :dust:

Thanks for the support ladies! My bbs are starting to feel a little heavy and tender now. Just jumped out of a hot shower ( I had to do a bit of :crying: and pull my self together) and noticed what looked like green bruises and after looking closer It was veins! My bbs don't look bigger,not sore or burning so don't know if it was just from the shower or something else:winkwink:


----------



## Toots3495

Veins! Thats a great sign as well! I'm sending you masses of :hugs: and :kiss: Hun, don't like to think of you all upset.


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks girl! I feel the same about you! How you holding up?


----------



## Toots3495

:thumbup:Not bad at all surprisingly, I must be in denial! We could definately do with going out for a drink or two, am I flying over to you or are you flying over here!


----------



## Starchase

Hello everyone

What a busy day of posting for u all I've had meetings all day so couldn't even sneak on at lunch time for a hello,.. 

Toots how u feeling tonight STAY AWAY :witch:!!! Hope the :bfp: turns up soon, 

Beth I have creamy cm today too 3DPO so fingers crossed... :thumbup:

Jojo defo sounds like water retention!!!!:happydance: I was bigger in the first 12 weeks than I was when I delivered (crazy and completely true!!) I panicked thinking everyone wud know when I was only 8wks didn't want 2 tell until 12 wks, it then went away and I didn't tell anyone until I was 28wks now when I look back I think how mad is that not telling anyone now I wud shout it from the roof tops!! 

Annie dreams can drive u insane but I also think that they can help with PMA if u see it in a dream it becomes more real I had loads last month, :happydance:


:dust: To everyone :dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie00

star did u end up being pregnant last month? 

My dream was me being pregnant and i was so upset bc i didnt have a baby shower so then my DH went and bought me a stroller car seat combo and it was white with different color poka dots... I was pushing the stroller and then i woke up..

Sympthoms today-
A lil bit of discharge on TP when i WIpe not a lot
Very achy Breast
And just feel like BLAH



Girls last night.. before i went to bed i peed and when i wiped i had a glob of whitish dis charge.. it was like a booger sticky and white...

Baby dust to all


----------



## jojosmami

Toots3495 said:


> :thumbup:Not bad at all surprisingly, I must be in denial! We could definately do with going out for a drink or two, am I flying over to you or are you flying over here!

Why don't we meet each in some nice warm tropical island:haha: Can you smell the salt water, hear the waves, feel the sun? AAHHHHH! Wouldn't that be nice!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Toots3495

Loving that idea:thumbup: I feel better already!


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Star! I hope that its water retention from my lil bean settling in! Really want to get to the gym now though! But, gonna take a day off. Don't want to go to crazy incase I am knocked up! I have a history of chemicals so don't want to be shaking him around in the to much! :haha: Creamy CM is a really good sign!


----------



## annie00

well noone is really answering my post so im gonna go join a new one... Yall take care and best wishes to all.. BABY DUST TO EVERYONE

ANNIE


----------



## Toots3495

Annie your symptoms are sounding very promising hun:thumbup: Like jojo suggested try getting some cheap tests and do one everyday. The closer you get to af the more likely you are to get an accurate reading.


----------



## Starchase

I hope so no sore boobs yet though can't remember how many DPO I was last month when they started hurting... oops, they'll hurt when they are good and ready I'm sure

Annie I think I had a chemical pregnancy last month poor wee thing just cudn't hang on

xxxx


----------



## annie00

star sorry to hear that.. and im goin lay down an take anap.... baby dust


----------



## Toots3495

Starchase said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> What a busy day of posting for u all I've had meetings all day so couldn't even sneak on at lunch time for a hello,..
> 
> Toots how u feeling tonight STAY AWAY :witch:!!! Hope the :bfp: turns up soon,
> 
> Beth I have creamy cm today too 3DPO so fingers crossed... :thumbup:
> 
> Jojo defo sounds like water retention!!!!:happydance: I was bigger in the first 12 weeks than I was when I delivered (crazy and completely true!!) I panicked thinking everyone wud know when I was only 8wks didn't want 2 tell until 12 wks, it then went away and I didn't tell anyone until I was 28wks now when I look back I think how mad is that not telling anyone now I wud shout it from the roof tops!!
> 
> Annie dreams can drive u insane but I also think that they can help with PMA if u see it in a dream it becomes more real I had loads last month, :happydance:
> 
> 
> :dust: To everyone :dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

It has been active on here today! I'm a bit of a chatterbox! My oh is fairly quiet which is probably for the best cos he'd never get a word in:haha:
Are you feeling positive this month, the cm is a good start:thumbup:


----------



## Starchase

Secretly yeah :thumbup: totally confident hope that doesn't bite me later... but when I fell pg with my son I knew the night that we did it that I felt different and last month was the same I just knew my dh bit worked just wasn't a strong enough egg :cry:

Can't wait for symptoms to start, I'm scarily calm this month though last month I was manic and was poas every oppurtunity I got :dohh:

:dust:


----------



## Toots3495

It's looking good star! I think no matter how much we tell ourselves to stay calm and carry on it just becomes impossible the further into the 2ww you go!
I hope you can manage to go with the flow. Its going to be a good one this month:hugs:


----------



## annie00

hey what kind of discharge am i suppose to see when wiping?? if im preg? I see whiteish and thick..


----------



## Beth_welshy

Gosh it's been busy here the last few hours. I've been out for a meal with a good friend! Always nice to leave DH at home to have a good girly catch up. Lol. 

Jojo- it's all sounding very positive! Whenu testing again? 

Toots- hope AF stays away and ur bean is just being shy by not showing u a BFP!!! 

Annie- I think that type of CM is a positive sign. I should try waiting till 10DPO maybe until testing again. Not sure about the dream sorry

Star- I think i had either a chemical or early MC last cycle too! We r very close in our cycles. 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Good morning ladies, how's everyone feeling today? Any new developments? For me the brown cm has got heavier, I feel I'm out now although it hasn't developed into af just yet. It has been the strangest cycle this month. The only things I've done differently have been taking the agnus cactus and I also started taking vit b 100 complex instead of b 50 complex. I think I'll cut out the agnus cactus for now and see if things settle down. I shall now sit back and symptom spot for you girls now. :happydance:


----------



## NandO1

toots any news hun xx


----------



## NandO1

sorry didnt see other post, hope its just your hormones causing the cm still got fingers x'd for you xx


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks nand:flower: at least my hospital appointment is not to far away so I can find out what's going on. How are you feeling today? Still tired?


----------



## Toots3495

:witch: has just got arrived! I didn't invite her but she came anyway!
Id like to hear some nice positive symptoms to cheer me up please:thumbup:
My stomach is killing me, can't wait to go home and feel sorry for myself. I might even treat myself to a glass of :wine:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Sorry to hear AF got u Toots!! 

3DPO today. 
Is being really clumsy a symptom? Lol

Been really thirsty today and having a few cramps low down.

Boobs r tingly but really faint! 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## jojosmami

Sorry to be so short but really busy already this morning!!! I tested this morning and got a BFN!! Really feel like this month is not going to be my month. Was a little :sick: this morning and bbs are feeling a little "unusual". Gonna keep testing everyday becuase temps went up and cramps are still pretty bad so we'll see.

NOOOOOO Toots!!! Soooooo sorry luv!! Thinking of you today! ANd when you get home drink away girly, drink away! If only I could be with :drunk:! Keep that head up mama, at least you have the Dr appt soon! 

How's everyone else doing? Well, gotta go. Try to pop on when I can! Lots of :dust: and :hugs: ladies!

TONS OF :hugs: and :kiss: FOR MY GIRL TOOTS!!!


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks Jojo, you really make me smile. I dont want you getting all negative now young lady, this is your month! Your going over to the first tri with nand and I want you both keeping my seat warm!:hugs:
Beth, my other halfs sister told me that the only clue she had that she was pregnant was that she got really clumsy! No other symptoms at all apart from that. :thumbup:


----------



## Starchase

:witch: WE HATE HER!!!! Sorry that she got you this month Toots hopefully the hospital will bring refreshing news huge :hugs: and :kiss: to you xxx

Well this morning is weird I now have wind... sorry TMI but both ends!! I am sitting at my work, I have an office to myself thank goodness but if anyone comes in I wanna die, now if that doesn't cheer u up toots nothing will so :blush: I did love the little man downing the wine in ur post whoo hoo open the bottle have a glass for u, me, jojo, beth and I was gonna say Nando too but I'm guessing the bottle is empty lol then do a :happydance: in ur living room

Beth we are very similar although I really don't wish this symptom (if it is one on anyone!!) I am aware of my BB's today which is quite cool trying not to do cartwheels thou :thumbup:

:dust::dust:


----------



## Toots3495

:rofl: let your wind blow wild and free star! I shall be toasting the :bfp: that you girls WILL get this time round!


----------



## NandO1

toots soooooo sorry hun that af is the biggest bitch, shes not welcome and should stay away, the seat will be nice and warm in first tri for the cold days of your nov bfp, nice and comforting and welcoming for little bean to snuggle in. big big hugs for you hun xxxx

toots ff is ffuc*ing with your chart, but your symptoms are still good and keep up that pma!
Star i have dreadful wind at mo, have had it since about 12dpo and its getting worse, it is loud and lethal, 

beth iv heard clumsy is a symptom.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks Nand:hugs: We can actually get one more try in before the hospital appointment:thumbup: Told oh today that he can moan and sigh as much as he bloody well likes but we are really going to go for it this time! I'm talking everyday,twice a day:haha: bet the scared the life out of him!:haha:


----------



## Toots3495

Just read an interesting post from a lady who has spotting between ovulation and af, sounds just like what I've had. She said her and husband have been checked out and they are both fine but they want to put her on clomid to deal with the spotting. She says shes not keen to take it. I don't know much about it, any opinions girls? She also reckoned the agnus cactus made her spotting worse like its done for mine so I reckon I'm going to stay off it:thumbup:


----------



## jojosmami

Hey TOots, just popped in and saw your post about the Clomid. My boss is on it now. She says that it makes you a hormonal crazy person! I've also done research for her on it and it tends to dry up CM so a lot of dr. don't want to put some women on it. I've never hear it used to help with spotting, my boss is on it to make sure there is an egg there when they do the IUI. Both her and her hubby checked out fine as well when they went to get checked. They had an IUI done last month but w/o the clomid to see what happens and it was unsuccessful. But the dr told her it could take up to 6 IUI before they get their BFP! So, love hang in there because there so so many options out there for you to try! and I use to take a weight loss pill that had a certain herb in it ( I can't remember the name now) that made a lot of women spot thru out their whole cycle. So I know its possible. Been super tired again today. also had a dizzy spell last night and a couple this morning. These cramps are really starting to worry me. It on both sides now and its almost like AF cramps/O cramps/ and like Ive been doing crunches for a year! But they have waves of being really strong and very uncomfortable. Skin still really oily and peeing like crazy! I don't know if I told you guys or another thread but last night I got really :sick: on the drive to dinner with heartburn at the same time, and then had to pee 4 times just in the hour of being there! I peed when we got there, 2x during the meal and as we were leaving had to go again! And its not just like, oh, better go to the potty before we leave... its like no one better get in my way cause I'm about to pee myself!!! No bladder control what so ever! I'm thinking maybe because I'm going to the gym and drinking so much green tea and water that my body is releasing alot of built up water retention that I've been holding on too. I got 2 BFN now and even though its early I just don't feel preggo. Even with all the symptoms.
Can't remember which lady said she's been clumsy (sorry :shy:) but when I was preggo with the twins I was constantly dropping stuff, forgetting stuff, tripping. My family joked I need pads all over to protect the babies!
Well, better get back to "work". Gotta get the kids ready to leave soon!


----------



## Toots3495

I still think you sound pregnant hun even with the bfn. Its early and you're getting some really strong things going on. I'll eat my hat if you aint pregnant!!


----------



## jojosmami

:rofl: I'll hold you to it babe! ANd I want pic evidence! :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Toots3495

:haha:I'll upload video evidence of it! I'm confident that I wont have to though:thumbup:


----------



## NandO1

jojos i erm leaked pee because it was so urgent had to run to loo clutching myself even though id only just been, dont dismiss it hun i agree with toots xx


----------



## jojosmami

I reallllllyyyyyy want this to be my BFP of course and I think I'm just really trying to sike myself out because I just don't want to be disappointed again! I'm so scared to see another BFN test. I feel like I'm going mad! I look thru the pregnancy test gallery and at some points it gives me great PMA but at other times it just makes me want to :cry: How can someone else get a BFP @ 7 & 8 dpo and mine were BFN! Makes me so depressed. Nand did you test many times the cycle you got your BFP or did you hold out on testing till you were suppose to test? I can't remember!


----------



## Toots3495

Can totally see why you don't want to get to excited hun. seeing the bfn when you're so convinced you're pregnant is heartbreaking. How many dpo do you think you are today? You just seem to be getting so many strong symptoms that I'll will be totally gobsmacked if this is'nt your month. Will you be testing again over the weekend?


----------



## jojosmami

I'm 7-8dpo. My temp chart said I o on CD 16 but I'm pretty convinvced it was CD15 so its still early. Gonna test again in the am. Went thru and was reading all our old posts and Nand got her BFP on 13dpo, TIgger got really faint BFP at 10 and couldn't really see it, and JNA got BFN @ 9 then BFP @ 11 so still hope.


----------



## Toots3495

Theres plenty of time left yet. I'll be excited to log on tomorrow and see how you've got on!


----------



## annie00

good monring ladies 
Toots im so sorry about the bitch arriviving. Keep your head up high and dont give up it took my sister 3 yrs and she was on clomid... She is on clomid right now they are trying again.. This is her 4 round on it this time... GOOD LUCK AND BABY DUST

Im getting worried.. I have no sympthoms.. i wiped this am and just saw white lotion like CM on my TP.. So i dunno.. im not cramping no breast hurts nothing... what is going on.. i bought 2 EPT last night but gonna wait till closer to take em.. im 8 days DPO if u count the day i ovulated.. if not then im 7...


----------



## Starchase

Hello

Thats me just finished work and oh my goodness sneezed in the car twice and thought I'd been stabbed in my left ovary!! So painful even now sharp achy pain curled up on sofa. I am 5DPO what do u think it could be?? :shrug: Anyone else have this?

Jojo still really early remember that the wee bubbaa may not have implanted yet I read somewhere that it can be anything from 3DPO - 18DPO and then another ~48hrs to release pregnancy hormones for sensitive tests.... (plenty time yet) :happydance:

Annie when is ur AF due?

Nando u mean that if I do get my :bfp: I'm gonna still have the wind when I'm pg!!...... Oh no it is so so :blush: my boss opened his window in his office today during a meeting I'm positive it was because of me.....:dohh:

Oh well never mind ha ha 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Toots - fingers crossed for next cycle. Keep up the PMA

Jojo- your symptoms still sound so good. You need to get your PMA back

Star- lol your wind comments made me laugh. I've had bottom wind since yesterday and I had burpy wind earlier which is unusual I never really burp unless I've had a gassy drink. 

Annie- hold out a few days until u test!!! 

I really didn't expect any of u to say being clumsy was a symptom. Lol. I've dropped so many things today! 
My boobs are getting mote achy as the day goes on! 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Starchase

How are ur cramps today Beth mine are really sore, hope its not a bad sign!!.... xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Cramps have been on and off. 
Quite painful when i feel them tho. Are yours constant? Im getting a few twinges near by right ovary too now and again.

Where r u feeling cramps?

Love and sticky :dust:


----------



## Starchase

I'm feeling them right over my left ovary its aching all the time but I'm getting sharper pains over it too, actually caught my breath when I sneezed my lower back is hurting a wee bit tonight too, oh feel a lot better that u feel them too xxx


----------



## Toots3495

So we've now got star and Beth bottom burping:rofl: what a lady like thread we've got here!:rofl: 
I've pretty much got wind all the time, I blame being a vegetarian!:haha:


----------



## Beth_welshy

FX its a Positive sign!!!! My throat is starting to feel a bit thick if that makes any sense as if its a little harder to swallow. 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Beth_welshy

:rofl: BOTTOM BURPING < I love that!!! :rofl:


----------



## Toots3495

We had 3 ladies get their :bfp: on here last month, I'm thinking their could be another 3 this time! All your symptoms are sounding really good! Ive got everything crossed for you girls!!:thumbup::holly:


----------



## Toots3495

Is that bouncy character I've put on the end of my post a dogs face with saggy jowls or a pair of bouncy boobs!:haha:


----------



## NandO1

jojos didnt test til 12dpo and only coz of my ff chart, had a dip at 10dpo and then temps went back up. normally once they dipped they stayed down, did ic ones on 12dpo they were supposed to be 10 sensitivity and there was a really feint, feint line but i thiught it was an evap, but it did get me excited, then that night did an out of date frer and the line came up straight away but because it was out of date i couldnt trust that either, so went out to get some next day 13dpo and tested with probably 5th morning urine and they were quite strong positives. if id had a def bfn on the ic i probably wouldnt have tested til i missed af. those women that get a bfp at 7 or 8dpo are the exceptions coz it takes 3-5 days to travel down the tube and then needs to implant then secrete enough hcg to detect so dont let that bother you, 

star you dont no the half of it, i cannot believe that there is so much wind in there and im still earthbound!

toots i had clomid with ds, it makes you feel a bit crappy but it def makes you ovulate, it didnt work for me while i was taking it but the next cycle off it i fell with ds and i think it was down to clomid in a roundabout way, i didnt have any spotting but had a load of symptoms in tww, its an anabolic steroid so can make you a little aggressive, but it works and is worth it when it does oh and it increases the chance of multiples!


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks nand, I do wonder if that's what I'm going to end up on. Did you find it dried up your cm? 
Star, did you mention that pineapple juice helps in some way? I've been shopping and bought some, gotta be better than grapefruit juice!


----------



## JCPierce

I realize I'm a little late here, but i was wondering if I could join you ladies? I'm about 7 dpo ovulation and I'm having all sorts of symptoms. Not sure if I'm just imagining them or not because it seems SO early, but at around 4dpo I had a lot of lower back pain, and cramping, that has lasted on and off up until today. I've been SO thirsty lately too. I'm exhausted and felling a bit nauseous today. My nipples are tender to the touch, and the sides of my boobs are slightly tender, but it goes away, and comes back. I've been pretty moody the past 2 days as well.
Is it too early to being having these symptoms?!


----------



## Toots3495

Hi jc, it's never to early for symptoms:haha: are you ttc #1 or do you already have children?


----------



## JCPierce

We're TTC #2.
My first pregnancy ended in a MC at 9 weeks in July of last year though :[


----------



## Toots3495

I'm sorry to hear that Hun. :dust: and good luck for this month. If nothing else you'll certainly have a laugh on this thread!:haha:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Welcome JC. 
Sorry about your loss! 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## annie00

af is due in 3 -4 days around there .. after i ate i got kinda sick to my stomach but it was really light...


----------



## Toots3495

Stay positive Annie! Hope you get your bfp!


----------



## Starchase

Welcome Jc to the non-lady like forum where nothing is not discussed from bottom burps, to nipples, cm and dh's that just don't get it lol... On a positive note this forum has been extremley lucky and everyone is fab:kiss:, we all have up and down days and we pull together to help each other through I love it xx :hugs:

Yeah I read that the pineapple juice strengthens the uterine walls which then helps little bubbas hold on it will also help with the constipation side effect oh.... I wonder if I'm getting wind from that rather than pg symptom. :shrug: I have one really dark green vein on my BB whoo hoo but they aren't sensitive yet?? :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## annie00

i dont know if i need to tell yall but i stayed up till 2 am this morning and finlay went to sleep i slept till 11ish today and i stayed up till 2 and then i went back to bed and i just woke up i got so much shit to do just dont feel like doing it ..


----------



## Beth_welshy

Woohoo for the dark green booby vein!!! 

Love & sticky:dust:


----------



## annie00

i hope ur right toots... what is going on.. one day i will have a ton of sympthoms and now today just Cm and achy breast a a SLIGHT nasusa.. thats it wtf


----------



## Starchase

Annie how is ur sense of smell when I was pg first time I got sick to my stomach because I became a bloody sniffer dog if I walked down the street I could smell a dirty nappy in a nearby pram and if anyone had an alcoholic drink on their breath I threw up instantly don't loose hope xxxx


----------



## annie00

my nipples are dry what causes that?


----------



## Starchase

Any tiredness a huge symptom xxxx PMA all the way xxx

Got really excited when I noticed it Beth lol... probably nothing but I like it ha ha xx


----------



## annie00

last night we was at walmart and i was bye the fruit section and i was lookin for me some oranges . but didnt have any of the little ones.. and i caught this smell of rotten fruit that was so NASTY.. it made me a lil sick to my stomach but not were i would throw up.. i think i have lost my hope..


----------



## Toots3495

Veins are a fab sign star! I just know there's :bfp: just round the corner!:happydance::wohoo:
I'm hoping that the pineapple juice will help me. I'm going to be jumping on my oh as often as possible when af goes! God help him! :haha: we've got one more cycle to succeed before our hospital appointment. :wacko:


----------



## annie00

yes im tired cant get out my tracks


----------



## Starchase

annie00 said:


> my nipples are dry what causes that?

Not sure about dry nipples sorry never had that just very very sore nipples first time round oh ya the pain was so bad made me cry could only walk outside hugging my boobs so sore xx:haha:


----------



## annie00

toots next month is ur BFP... I cant wait to see my BFP... Maybe i want this to bad


----------



## annie00

No mine boobs arent like that.. They just achy like at the tops by my chest on by my sides almost kinda under my arms.. if i touch them they dont hurt.. they are just achy..... BAD SIGN


----------



## Starchase

Toots3495 said:


> Veins are a fab sign star! I just know there's :bfp: just round the corner!:happydance::wohoo:
> I'm hoping that the pineapple juice will help me. I'm going to be jumping on my oh as often as possible when af goes! God help him! :haha: we've got one more cycle to succeed before our hospital appointment. :wacko:

Just pounce on him.. and :flasher: him lol love that little smilie :kiss: thats what they're for my dh was like not again :sex: I just said "Go Gadget go!1" have u waited long for your apt?

:dust::spermy::dust:


----------



## Starchase

Annie I don't think its a bad sign everyone is different the fact that they are sensitive is a very good sign, tiredness, sickness all the right symptoms xx


----------



## annie00

but i can still touch them i can go outside the water can hit them... i just keep thinkin it stupid af


----------



## annie00

i gotta go wash clothes we are stayin in a Camper and been here for a month so now i gotta go wash clothes.. Ill check back in later


----------



## jojosmami

JCPierce said:


> I realize I'm a little late here, but i was wondering if I could join you ladies? I'm about 7 dpo ovulation and I'm having all sorts of symptoms. Not sure if I'm just imagining them or not because it seems SO early, but at around 4dpo I had a lot of lower back pain, and cramping, that has lasted on and off up until today. I've been SO thirsty lately too. I'm exhausted and felling a bit nauseous today. My nipples are tender to the touch, and the sides of my boobs are slightly tender, but it goes away, and comes back. I've been pretty moody the past 2 days as well.
> Is it too early to being having these symptoms?!

Welcome JC :flower: I think those are great symptoms! I startd having symptoms right away when I was preggo with the twins! SS away hunni!


----------



## Toots3495

I told him he has no choice next cycle! I'll tie him to the bed if I have to:rofl:
I haven't had to wait that long really. You know what the nhs is like though, I reckon the November appointment will be a quick chat then we'll have to wait an age to actually get some tests done! I felt really awful after I told my oh that af had come today cos he said he was at work just feeling like he wanted to give up. I'm going to feel terrible if it turns out that I'm the problem. I think I'd handle it better if it's him rather than me! Who knew it'd be this bloody hard just to get knocked up!:haha:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, has your day calmed down a bit or are you still busy?


----------



## NandO1

toots my first appt with fs they started me on clomid straight away as it may be that you just need a little bit of ooomph to get that good eggie or eggies out. the tests followed, im sure clomid affected my cm making it thicker which i think was the problem, eventually after loads of tests and a sa for dh they decided i had pcos and a possible blocked tube which obviously didnt really effect me getting pg, xx


----------



## Starchase

I know what u mean toots, I was always told that I could never have kids, but they were wrong, I used to see all of these 16yr olds in my town falling pg and I'd cry myself to sleep,... how wrong were they he is now 4yrs old!! I started to worry a bit last night thinking what if he was a flook and I really cant have silly thought I know but our minds play horrific tricks on us. You'll be fine there are so many things they can do these days if need be its amazing


xxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Well ladies.. BOTTOM BURPING is a word I'll be using probably on a daily basis! :rofl::rofl: Hysterical! I have to say I've been a bit gassy but not as bad as you ladies! :haha: I can't get over how full,tender and crampy the insides of my tummy feel. I seriously feel like I'm on my AF now just no flow. Bbs started to burn a little today which really, with the sore insides and more burping up acid is giving me some PMA! Also to be friends with you ladies helps 1 million %! :hugs: :friends: 
Star,Beth, & Annie your symptoms are sounding pretty good! When are you ladies up for testing? 
Toots you enjoying that wine yet babe?


----------



## jojosmami

Still really busy. Actually back on the clock again now. I'll check in soon!


----------



## Toots3495

I've had a couple of glasses Jojo! Wish all us girls were together having a drink but the next best thing is chatting away on here:hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

Nand, did you have any idea that you had pcos or symptoms?
Star, I was only thinking today how does anybody get pregnant by 'accident'?! All the trouble we go to peeing on ovulation sticks, taking vits by the bucket load, dtd at the right time then spending half an hour with our legs in air and still nothing! Life just ain't fair is it.:wacko:


----------



## Starchase

Oh my goodness I just spat out my juice ha ha legs in the air I totally do that for 30 mins..., what are we like!!! :haha: I'm not sure when to test to be honest was far too early last month this wednesday I am 10DPO probably best to wait until then what do u think? :shrug:

Good girl toots what type of wine do u drink? I'm a rosy and champagne girl xx


----------



## Toots3495

I do love a bit of champers! With wine i like red or rose. I've been really bad for peeing on a stick since I bought the cheap ones from amazon! There are ladies getting bfp 7-8 dpo!


----------



## NandO1

toots i had no idea, i always felt there was something wrong, had long cycles but thats about it, wasnt overweight, hairy or anything but as soon as i went to gp she said i think you got pcos. on u/s had lots of cysts on each ovary and blood tests showed i didnt always ovulate. like you say it ridiculous what we do to get pg when some women only have to sneeze and they are knocked up, was talking to a girl today, couldnt have been more than 23 had a 4, 2, 1 and 9 week old and it went through my mind what did she do different that for all those months i wasnt doing. Hope you are really enjoying that wine enjoy it while you can hun as nov is your month and then its abstinence!!

jojos if you aint up the duff im a ...........(feel free to add a word)

star do you think you'll hold out til wed?


----------



## annie00

i got 2 ept but dont know when im gonna test suppose to start mon-wen.. dunno.. though.. i dont have any symptoms right now.. i dont think i am gettin my bfp this month...


----------



## Starchase

Nando gonna try and wait till wed but I know I'll prob do it Monday or Tuesday woken up this morning with the runniest nose ever and keep sneezing is this a sign or am I just getting the cold ha ha, Toots hope u don't have a hangover today xxxx


----------



## NandO1

star, Yes loads of people get what seem to be colds but dont really amount to much, ooooh sounds promising,

annie are they frer? dont give up til the old witch arrives, if you were due wed then mon would mean you'd be about 12dpo so it might be worth giving it a go.

toots i hope you do have a hangover today and hope you thoroughly enjoyed your wine last night.

jojos any news???????

lashings and lashings of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well. Anything new with anyone? Jojo did you test today? No hangover for me girls, even been to work this morning!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey Toots, jojo. Star, nando & annie

I'm 4DPO today...had a glob of creamy CM earlier, achy boobs around the sides, AF cramps across bottom of abdomen, more thirsty than usual.

Less of the Bottom Burping and burps today. 

How's everyone else doing? 

Toots I was diagnosed with PCOS 6 yrs ago, but I hadn't had a cycle for 6 months. 

What DPO will u be on wed Star? 

NandO- How many DPO were u when u got ur BFP? 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## annie00

good morning ladies... i woke up with cramps like af was coming but they are gone now.. the left side of my stomach feels weird like maybe a cramp are pulling senstation on middle of left side of stomach.. NO CM just cramps achy boobs on side same o shit lol... I think im gonna test monday... If im not pregnant i will never be bc this was a accident i want kids bad but dh doesnt right now... so i dont know im really emtional last night i barely spoke to him.. all i wanted to do was mop... hmmm


----------



## annie00

nand-- what is frer?? lol.. sorry

im just worried bc my cramps feel llike af is coming.. and on top of that im kinda bloated...


----------



## annie00

im sorry im postin so much i forgot to mention i woke up with a light ear ache? WTF lol .. am i just sick like flu are something lol


----------



## annie00

helllooo anyone out there lol


----------



## Ducktales

Hi - I also have been stalking this website !
My last period was 3rd October and I vary between 25-30 day cycle
I dont use ovulation tests (too expensive) and have been trying for 5 months, having come off Yasmin BC in May.
This month, BD on all possible ovulation days - 8 days in a row.
Now I have been having cramping and nausea for 3 days, and a weird full sensation but it does feel like AF
I have some light, tan coloured CM which I dont know if it is implantation bleeding or my stupid AF arriving on a 20 day cycle
I HATE this 2WW !!


----------



## annie00

hey and welcome to the site....
how long have u been spotting for


----------



## Kylarsmom

where's jojosmami? i want an update!


----------



## Ducktales

just started tonight....
but not red just like a light yellow/ tan colour at the moment
and creamy CM :wacko:


----------



## annie00

it could be implantation spotting? i spotted at 5 DPO and it was light brown when i wiped only one time... now i dont have any symptoms so im worrying im not preg... :( im gonna test Monday if the bitch af doesnt arrive....


----------



## Ducktales

fingers crossed for us all
if it is early pregnancy cramping, it is quite intense, so thinking it is not but who know, have never been pregnant before

I am 28yrs old and have spent my entire life believing that 1 missed BC pill = pregnancy, resulting in a few morning after pills being bought
if only we were ever told the truth !!!


----------



## annie00

lol yea i here u im 22.. and i want a kid so bad i can taste it... My DH doesnt want one he wants to wait... omg why wait.. we are having trouble bc i want one so bad and he doesnt.. :(


----------



## annie00

what everyone is dead today are what?? lol noone is chatting.. lol


----------



## Beth_welshy

Annie - your symptoms sound good. Gl with testing tomorrow! Hope it's a BFP

Ducktales- welcome! Sounds like IB to me! Fingers crossed it is. When r u testing? 

Hope ur ok Toots, Jojo, Star and NandO

Only new symptom I have is a shooting pain at the top of my left leg but at the front not my groin. Maybe it's a trapped nerve. 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Starchase

Hello everyone

Swimming lessons this morning followed by my sunday treat of Mcdonalds.., :happydance: 

Beth I will be 10DPO on Wed, haven't really got any symptoms other than the odd twinge on my left ovary, runny nose and the one green vein is still there lol The wind has settled down thank goodness oh I am starving all the time too, dh commented on that this morning? I actually feel a bit better that they are coming slowly rather than last month when I had every single symptom going... It's actually stopping me wantin to test I really don't wanna see any :bfn: When are u gonna :test:? I read somewhere that u can get pains in ur legs fxd ....:kiss:

Annie good luck tomo.. xx

Jojo we miss u and want an update baby doll :hugs: 

Nando how's the other board have u made more friends? Can't wait to join u hopefully it will be sooner rather than later.. :kiss:

Toots working on a Sat?? Crazy...,, :winkwink: how u feeling today, how was the wine? Description in full please :thumbup:

Welcome ducktales I had really intense cramps on Friday they were so sore I convinced myself I was out and I had a ruptured follicle ???? :dohh: Hence why this board is so good we all look out for each other, how many DPO are u? have u been trying long? xx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jojosmami

Good morning ladies!!!! So sorry for being MIA! I can't believe I went a whole day without getting on here! Well to start off I know your dying to know I tested yesterday morning and this morning and both BFN!!! :cry: This is really taking a toll on me girls! Having so many symptoms, and BFN! I know most of you ladies know the feeling month after month! I went to the gym yesterday morning after my BFN and tried to drown my sadness,anger and frustration in working out which is better than fatty food which is what I wanted to do. I worked out for 2 hrs and boy am I paying for it this morning! I am starting to see a difference in my shape though and so is my DH. I may not be losing weight but I know my body is losing inches so I'm happy about that. Symptoms as of late are pretty much the same: waves of :sick:, still horrible cramps,heartburn,heavy feeling in my tummy,I did have a bit of gold/yellow type cm which I've never had before but CM is less than normal, nips are sensitive but don't "hurt" but did have lots of sooting pains in them yesterday and this morning they feel heavy, sore and uncomfortable but then again my whole body feels like :dohh:, hot flashes and still peeing like crazy... SO WHERE THE F**K IS MY BFP?!?!?!?! I am really losing my PMA ladies! The only 2 things that are keeping my hopes up are that :af:=a chance and my temps dropped below my cover line this morning so maybe Implantation? I'm 10 DPO so that's in the avg. range of DPO it happens. Was really busy the rest of the day yesterday and today will be the same so just wanted to stop in and give you guys an update!

@Ducktales Welcome to group! This is a thread of great women and I know I feel very lucky to have them to talk to :friends: ANd I've been having intense cramps since 1 DPO! Horrible cramps. I've even went a couple day wearing a pad because I thought AF was coming early and had the horrible cramps when I was preggo with my twins.:dust:
@Nand & Toots, you guys are great! Toots, hope you got to relax a bit with your wine! You deserve it! And Nand how are you feeling? I'm holding out hope because I know you got your BFP around this time so hopefully I do the same!
@Star,ANnie,JC and Beth all of your symptoms are sounding good 
@ Kylarsmom, I'm here babe! How you doing, did you test yet? I want someone else to test with me!!! 
SOMEONE :test: !! Well, I'll try to get back on here later so I can see SOMEONE ELSES TEST RESULTS!!!! 

So much love,:hugs:,:dust: And :kiss: for all you wonderful ladies!!!!!!


----------



## Ducktales

so i tested this morning
:bfn:

but how are you supposed to use FMU if you are up all night weeing !!!!!!

Still have very low cramping and pulling and a sort of yellow / cream coloured CM - TMI sorry

breasts a bit sore but to be honest when you want something this much, it is hard to know if i am over complicating every symptom as it could well be AF early and my messed up body not having a clue what is going on


----------



## jojosmami

Ducktales, I with ya on the cramps,pulling and the CM! I've never had the yellow CM before?


----------



## Ducktales

its weird isnt it - to be honest, none of my friends have had babies and its kind of a personal question that I wouldnt really ask anyone else so not sure if it is a common symptom or not !!
i googled it and it does say on 1 website gold/ tan coloured is a symptom 

this would be my first pregnancy so i have no clue
i have felt "pregnant" twice before in the last 6 months but havent had a BFP prior to AF arriving so wouldnt know if it was chemical


----------



## Beth_welshy

Jojo- sorry u got a BFN. Its still early! Hope the dip was IB!!!! I know it's hard but try to keep up the PMA!!!

Ducktales- sorry u got a BFN! What DPO r u? 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Beth. 

@ Duck, I have 2 kids and don't ever remember having that. I have read about that being a symptoms as well. Guess we'll see! When you testing again?


----------



## Ducktales

i am not sure what DPO I am but my last AF was 3rd October and my cycle varies between 25-30 days
Therefore I would have ovulated any time between 15-20th October, so I and either 9 or 5 !!! therefore i dont really know when to test.....
why cant it be more simple than all this waiting !!

Sorry about you BFN JoJo


----------



## annie00

jojo sorry about the BFN but maybe u still got hope bc AF hasnt arrived...


Ladies my symptoms of today are whitish yellowish discharge im dischargein so much that it makes my panties wet.. sorry tmi... Achy boobs not sensitive are anything i can touch them but they are just achy.. i was cramping last night but today nothing.. i feel some what kinda bloated... 

I no im about to start my period... i got that gut feeling...

Damn.. I will test tom. i am suppose to start my period Monday or wendsay.. today i am 10 DPO... hmm and no symptoms.. help any advice im so scared and nervous..

oh i been really horny all day yesterday and last night... sorry tmi


----------



## annie00

ladies i got a new symptom... im kinda sick to my stomach.. i got up at 11 and its 1151 so 51 mins later i get light nausea .. its not where i wanna threw up it where i just wanna lay down kinda thing.. this am at 5 when dh when to work i got up to pee and my throat was picky like i was catchin a sore throat .. woke up at 11 and it was gone... maybe im over thinkin everything i dont know.. any advice


----------



## Starchase

Hi there

I've just woken up fell asleep on sofa just exhausted, Jojo plenty time yet..., I've not ever had yellowish cm so not sure sorry, well I'm cramping again all day today really sore again, I meant to say earlier toots I also have PCOS and it wasnn't till I started reading your posts I thought about it again, I have had 4 cysts drained so if I'm not pg this month might make an apt with hospital to make sure they haven't returned I am definately ovulating though which is a good sign just worried about the pain now xxx


----------



## annie00

very intense cramps then they go away.. af is gonna arrive 

i no this is tmi.. but my wind im passing stinks so bad.. sorry lol.... i have to leave the room lol sign??


----------



## annie00

star hope u feel better.. my sister has pcos to,, she finally had a baby it took them 3 yrs on clomid.. as for as me i dont know if i have any of that.. i get my yearly exam she says every thing is fine so i hope not..


----------



## Ducktales

now i am confused
so apparently implantation can take up to a week (or more)
i ovulated somewhere between 13th-19th october (vague i know !)
therefore the cramps I have had since 21st oct (and still have) could be a long implantation phase
but i thought you have no symptoms until implantation, which i do
I must have missed the science bit at school
this is complicated !

anyway, i my period is not due until 28th at the earliest, 2nd November at the latest
I am not testing until at least the 28th !!
what a waste of £10 test this morning

you know you just feel like you have symptoms and therefore it must show up positive


----------



## annie00

yea i no.. lol.. i had cramps before what i think was implantion spotting... i hope i got mine 5dpo now im ten dpo.. 

my sympthomes..


----------



## annie00

cramps
bloating 
not hungry
still peeing alot
achy bbs
stinky wind.. sorry tmi
cm when dries in panties its white 
waves of light nausea but then goes away..


anything is possible duck ...u could very well spotted due to implantation before .. all them numbers u read on the internet is all averages.. lol.. its not set it stone..


----------



## annie00

ladies i was just watchin Sixteen and pregnant.. and she was going into labor and i just started busting out into tears ... why??


----------



## babyjo07

I haven't posted here before but hopefully you ladies will be able to give me some idea as to what is going on here. It does contain some things rather gross and I apologize now in advance. Please reply to this though I'd really appreciate that. 

My period in sept came on the 15th, lasted for 4 days which is regular for me. I ovulated on the 29th and we did have :sex: throughout my fertile window that month... on 9 dpo I started spotting, I spotted for about 5 days, but it was lighter than my period normally is. But I assumed it was the witch just coming a week early as it was due on the 15th. 

Anyways according to my calculations if that was my period I would have ovulated for oct on the 20, and again we were having :sex: pretty much daily... So i'm 4 dpo i'm guessing... anyways 1 dpo i spotted right after i used the restroom but barely noticed it, there wasnt much there and as far as i'm aware thats all its been, speaking of that I use the restroom pretty much every half hour lately. I haven't really been keeping track of symptoms because i dont want to be let down again... however i do feel as if something is happening. I had the light cramps, i'm experiencing the constant gagging and honestly i didnt know i could gag so much. We went to a wedding reception last night and i drunk maybe 5 beers and normally i would be plastered by the 3rd, i came home tipsy but not drunk, couldnt sleep last night due to pointless fighting with my fiance, went for a walk about 5 am this morning and started gagging when we turned down our alley to come back home, ended up spitting up thought it could have been the beer but i've never gotten sick from drinking beer, also today after walking about 5 mins to the park and sitting there and walking home i got sick again and gagged a few more times. my pee is bright yellow, which isnt normal because i drink tons of water and its usually always clear or with a light yellow tint. TMI sorry... Also for the past 2 days I've had what i thought was a yeast infection, except again that isnt normal for me, plus it's mainly just swelling up down there and alot of discharge and i mean alot... its pretty much like hand lotion, no strange smell though. I've been having sore throats lately and the gagging, as well as the discharge, unable to get drunk and when i get tipsy it leaves my system soon after it seems, leg cramps omg sometimes i cant even sleep because they get so bad. The swelling down there is the worst part because for some reason i have become a raging sex addict but i cant get anything due to that fact (TMI SORRY AGAIN) i'm so swollen nothing fits and when tempted it just pushes it right back out and its frustrating. I cried watching the brave little toaster the other night, as well as nemo. I don't remember why but i did... also i saw a commercial today about deer hunting and they showed a deer get hit with a bow, i'm a country girl i grew up around this but for some reason when i saw this today i crawled closer to my fiance kinda shocked with tears in my eyes. I am currently facing depression after losing my son in feb, he would have just turned 2 months this past sunday, so some crying i can understand but Nemo seriously??? Anyway I'm driving myself crazy, and wanting to wait a bit longer before testing just to see if af shows up when its due which is around the first of the nov... Do you ladies have any idea what is going on?


----------



## annie00

im really worried all my CM discharged stopped.. im dry


----------



## Toots3495

Good morning ladies, how is everybody? Any bfp yet?! Welcome to the new ladies. 
Jojo I don't really fancy eating my hat so can you please hurry up and get your bfp!:haha:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning!

Annie- r u testing today? Let us know how u get on!

Ducktales- I think a lot of the symptoms b4 implantation is to do with the hormones changing. 

Babyjo - I think you should test. Your light spotting might have been implantation. You have very good symptoms especially the swelling of your lady parts!!! 

Star- think yellow cm is a good sign! 

Toots- how r u feeling? AF packed her bags yet? 

I'm 6DPO today. I'm convinced I'm out!! I had really sensitive nipples last cycle b4 my early m/c and this cycle they just ache at the sides on and off. 
It's DHs Birthday tomorrow would live to wake up and give him a positive test but I know it's far too early :( 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Beth, stay positive Hun! When do you plan on testing? 
Af is still with me at the moment. I feel completely fed up today for some reason. Oh and I were chatting over the weekend and even he said he just feels like giving up. Everyone around us seems to be getting pregnant at the drop of a hat at the moment!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Was planning on waiting until 13DPO which is Nov1st. Don't think I'll hold out that long. I'm trying to stay positive! 
Hope she packs her bags soon! 
I know what u mean about everyone around u falling pregnant. 3 of my best friends r pregnant at the mo! I'm so happy for them but it's so hard at the same time. 
Everyone on tv seems to be pregnant aswell! Lol. 

Don't give up Toots!! It will happen I'm sure of it! 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks Hun. It's difficult to not test isn't it, you just wanna see that :bfp: do you use the Internet cheapies or clear blue etc?


----------



## Starchase

Good morning everyone

I have woken up this morning and :bfn: :cry: I know it is still early but these do not get any easier... 

I also have no cm today and itchy with it think that means I'm out too//....

Beth I keep telling myself that last months symptoms were really strong because bubba was never strong enough to hang on itself so our bodies tried extra hard to keep it, when I had my son I didn't find out till I was very pg and the first symptom was sore nipples so that must be well after I missed AF trying so hard not to be negative today just sucks.,,,

xxxxxxxxxxx need :hugs: today xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

:hugs::kiss: don't give up hope yet star, when is af due? I'm having a really down day today aswell. It's just getting harder and harder to keep the pma up.


----------



## Starchase

Toots3495 said:


> :hugs::kiss: don't give up hope yet star, when is af due? I'm having a really down day today aswell. It's just getting harder and harder to keep the pma up.

Thanks toots don't know why today is so tuff but it is but just logged into my hotmail account and had my reading back from aimee, 

For you I see a baby in the month of May 2011, this baby is surrounded by the colour pink. For you I aslo see two more children one of whom is surrounded by blue the other is too far into the future to tell the gender.

I hope this has helped you.

Aimée

You know what Aimee yes that did help :happydance: this is inline with the one I received earlier,,,

Now I read it as in baby born May how do u read it?? I already have a boy so she hit that too

Not sure if I told you before but I can't carry a baby full term, my little boy was born at 34 wks weird eh..., :dohh:

:dust::dust:


----------



## Toots3495

I'm reading that as baby born in may. Wouldn't that mean you'll be conceiving now?!


----------



## Beth_welshy

I used an Asda test last month which is a 10mui and frer. 

My cm seems non existent just a little wet. I hope we r still in with a chance and hopefully every pg is different. Therefore symptoms would be different. 

I would read it as a baby born in May. 

Love & stick :dust:


----------



## Starchase

Me too??? Yeah it would mean that I have conceived this month otherwise its a mega early baby and really not gonna entertain that thought,... The cm this morning totally threw me where has it gone? xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Good morning ladies! well, tested this morning and pretty sure it was another BFN! Saw something but think it was an evap because it was a blue dye EPT so you know how that goes put I'll post pics soon. Symptoms pretty calm right now. No CM, BBS are much more sore but could be AF coming. Holding out hope because temps raised again, yellow/gold CM and intense cramps around avg implantation time, intense cramps. Only have 1 FRER and 1 cheap dollar store test so gonna test in the am w/ smu because seen a lot of girls get there BFP with SMU so I'll give it a try!
@BabyJo: your symptoms sound GREAT!! Don't know to much about the swelling but everything else sounds great! It really early to test if you only 4dpo but you could def have symptoms that early! Can't wait to see your :test:1 WHen do you plan on testing? How early did you get you BFP with your last pregnancy?
@ANnie, your symptoms sound good too hun! Waiting to see your test!
@Star, great reading! Well, since you should already be knocked up according to her reading, and you, me, Annie,ANd Beth all are dry down there that means were all Preggo!!!


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, don't lose heart yet Hun it's still early days. Did you have a nice weekend?


----------



## jojosmami

View attachment 129081


View attachment 129082

Here's the tests from this morning. EVAP right?


----------



## Toots3495

Pics haven't appeared jojo


----------



## jojosmami

How bout now?


----------



## Toots3495

Still nothing Hun


----------



## Starchase

jojosmami said:


> Good morning ladies! well, tested this morning and pretty sure it was another BFN! Saw something but think it was an evap because it was a blue dye EPT so you know how that goes put I'll post pics soon. Symptoms pretty calm right now. No CM, BBS are much more sore but could be AF coming. Holding out hope because temps raised again, yellow/gold CM and intense cramps around avg implantation time, intense cramps. Only have 1 FRER and 1 cheap dollar store test so gonna test in the am w/ smu because seen a lot of girls get there BFP with SMU so I'll give it a try!
> @BabyJo: your symptoms sound GREAT!! Don't know to much about the swelling but everything else sounds great! It really early to test if you only 4dpo but you could def have symptoms that early! Can't wait to see your :test:1 WHen do you plan on testing? How early did you get you BFP with your last pregnancy?
> @ANnie, your symptoms sound good too hun! Waiting to see your test!
> @Star, great reading! Well, since you should already be knocked up according to her reading, and you, me, Annie,ANd Beth all are dry down there that means were all Preggo!!!

LOVE ur post we sure are so don't think we need to POAS again :haha: just book into the same labour suite now!! I wish it was that easy xx

Can't wait till we all get our :bfp:'s had a look at ur photos there is something on the 82 photo..., but can't really make it out how many DPO are u today? what type of test is that one haven't seen it before?

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

:dohh: didn't realise I had to click on it :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Starchase

Oh bless toots that made me smile xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Star, I'm either 10 or 11 DPO. Its a blue dye EPT. They are famous for EVAPS so not really banking on that being a BFP. And yes, I wish it was that easy!! :D 

Toots, :haha: I'm not sure why its coming up that way instead of the actual pics. Did you get to see them?


----------



## Toots3495

I'm so not technically minded!:haha: Can't see to well on my phone Jojo, I'll be going home soon so I'll have a look on the pc.


----------



## jojosmami

K. Thanks!


----------



## Toots3495

The 82 pic is a bit blurry so i'm not sure if thats why I think I can see something. I keep reading about the evap probs with the blue dye ones. Are the other test you've got blue or pink? I still don't think you're going to be out this month. Last month 3 of the ladies got their bfp and so far you've got great symptoms and a possible positive, star has got her prediction as well as good signs and I'm thinking beth sounds pretty good to, theres just no way we're all going to be out this month!


----------



## jojosmami

One of my girls inverted it for me and I you can see something def! I looks to thick to be an evap but you never know. I have one cheapy test and one FRER which are both pink dye! Think I'm gonna stop drinking, and hold my pee so I can take a cheapy test. After seeing the inverted one I'm getting a little excited. Especially because I'm sitting here :sick:. Go check out the inverted one. Its in the Pregnancy test gallery. Its under 7dpo faint BFP or evap *updated 10/25* and check it out!


----------



## Toots3495

I think we may have a BFP going on there jojo!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Thank god I won't have to eat my hat!:haha: When are you testing again cos I wanna see a big fat line!


----------



## jojosmami

I KNOW RIGHT!!!!! OMG! I am really trying not to get to excited but its sooooooo hard!!! I want to test again today. I'm gonna use a cheapy and see what happens. I'm just so nervous!! I don't want another BFN!! Gonna hold my pee, not drink anything and try and test again. I'm gonna sneak to the store and get more cheapies on the way to the gym tonight! I think I might need them!!! Fingers crossed for me lady!!


----------



## Toots3495

I'm so excited! Can't wait for more updates!:happydance: I'm totally convinced this is def your month, symptoms have been way to strong to ignore and now this with the test, OMG!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jojosmami

Let me tell you if this isn't it I"M GONNA EAT MY HAT!!! I'm soooooo scared! I should've just waited but NOOOOOO I have to be so impatient! If I test later today and its NEG do you still think I would get a BFP in the morning with my FRER?


----------



## Toots3495

it's reckoned that the morning pee is better for testing so if you don't get a bfp later today dont worry, test again in the morning. You must feel so excited! I can't wait to see a really big fat positive! OMG jojo this could actually be it:thumbup:


----------



## jojosmami

OMG!!!! I did the test and there is something on it!!!!!! I'm gonna upload the test. Not sure if it will come thru on the pics but I see it and it looks like it has color! Hold on and I'll upload the pics


----------



## Toots3495

Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## jojosmami




----------



## jojosmami

There really not showin up in the pics but I'm telling you its on the test and its v light pink!! I want to pee on my FRER now but hold off till morning! I'm so mad I cant get it on the camera!


----------



## Toots3495

:wohoo: I've enlarged it on screen and I'm pretty sure I can see it. OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toots3495

enlarge it and sit back from the screen thats the angle I'm pretty sure I can see it at


----------



## jojosmami

Here's more pics


----------



## Starchase

Oh my goodness I can totally see it in the pic!!!!! Held the computer out in front of me like toots said and its there whoop whoop xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

It's there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojosmami

OMG!!!!!! DO you guys think this is really happing or you think its an evil evap? How could I get 2 evaps, on 2 different tests in one day? OMG!!!


----------



## Ducktales

fingers crossed Jo Jo

So I have a new symptom today
killer BB's which are aching and stinging !
very bloated and constipated too

the cramps are less and less, but still there sometimes

i couldnt eat breakfast until 10 as was v. nauseous, then once i had eaten couldnt stop !!

still not sure when to test - am going to try and hold out until 27th as this would either be AF due date (if 25 days) or 6 days before (if 30 days) 

this 2ww is awful


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Ducktales! You totally sound like your preggo girl!!!


----------



## Starchase

No Bull **** Jojo can totally see it!!! What did dh say can he see it or are u waiting till tomorrows test to show him?? xx So excited for u xx


----------



## Toots3495

I'm so excited jojo, our first bfp this cycle! The other girls are in hot pursuit:thumbup: How are you feeling hun?
Star, anything new with you? 
Ducktales, I'm liking the sound of your symptoms!
I do love a bit of good news. Jojo please save us a seat:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Star, well, I'm def gonna wait till the test tomorrow to say anything but he's still at work cause its only 1:41pm here. Some women on another post say they can't see it that's why I'm worried! Been :sick: on and off all day and my BBS are starting to get more sore but not sure if its because of me seeing the tests. If the other day was implantation then by tomorrow I should get my BFP! I freaking out right now. Really trying to keep myself busy but I keep grabbing the test and staring at it, putting in the light, putting it in the dar, making sure its still there!! :dohh:


----------



## jojosmami

TOOTS, I wish you were her so I could run up and HUG you!!! I'm soooooooooo scared I'm gonna wake up and get a BFN!!! If that happens I'm gonna be gutted!


----------



## Toots3495

No negative thoughts!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Sending you loads of hugs. Just imagine if your dream comes true and you are actually gonna have twins. You've made my day!:kiss:


----------



## Starchase

Jojo I had a nosey at your chart as well wow is all I can say it is magic!!! I can not wait until u come on here tomorrow and just shout WHOO HOO..., how fantastic I feel so special you sharing ur news with us lol he will be so excited xx

Toots was gutted most of the morning then got the reading from Aimee tried not to get too excited then went to Tescos and lost the head oh my goodness not good!!! A week before my AF my dh always wants to leave me lol because I get crazy.., a man cut me off on the round about and I went nuts.., so not thinking I'm still in anymore.., Grumpy craziness not a pg symptom just AF

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Don't give up hope yet star, jojo has set the trend for a bfp! You're not far behind. I'm a cheering squad for you girls. 
Come on the BFP:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Starchase

Toots I can actually see u doing the baby happy dance in ur living room lol xxx


----------



## annie00

ladies i have cramps lower back ache my boobs are just throbbing im emontainl all i wanna do is lay around are cry are argue with dh... I tested this am and it was a BFN... im so upset im suppose to start my period today and wend.. im worried though bc i am dry all my CM disappeared.. one more thing.. last night i has gas pain in my right upper abdomen... 

if im not pregnant this month i will never be bc dh isnt ready right now.. 
JOJO conGRats.... im so happy for u ....


----------



## Starchase

Annie when is ur AF due, today or wed? It's not over until the evil one arrives Fx'd..., what wud dh say if u were pg? PMA all the way just like toots says xxxx


----------



## Toots3495

I'm chuffed to bits star! Can't wait to be jumping up and down when you're bfp arrives!
Annie, hang in there, it is'nt over till af is actually here.


----------



## jojosmami

Star, I know my chart is crazy right! I've never had a jump from that low to that high before! Maybe you guys are right and this is it!! If this is my BFP then you are too because we are having some of the same things going on and what about your reading? PMA,PMA!!
Annie, your not out till AF shows up! 
ANd I can imagine TOOTS too! Hopefully I'll be able to do the happy dance in the morning too!!


----------



## annie00

dh said if i am he is excited.. but he doesnt wanna try... it suppose to start either yesterday are wend.. thats whats on my caled.. lol i dk why lol.... what is pma?


----------



## Starchase

I am delighted Jojo has certainly made my day aswell, we had the luckiest thread last month so glad we haven't lost it keep it going till we are all in the next thread, love hearing stories how people tell their dh too love that bit actually get all mushy and teary reading it fantastic... xxx


----------



## Starchase

Annie positive mental attitude lol..., that is so good that he wud be excited too, not the end of the world if ur not TTC can u just see if it happens sometimes less scary for them.., but still pounce on him when ovulating they never know the difference MWAH xxxx

Jojo its just fantastic btw thou gentle happy baby dancing tomorrow morning we will do the cartwheels for u xxxxx


----------



## annie00

haha yeap... thanks for the advice... 

why would my cm have disappeared last night and today? i ovulated the 15 of oct which i would be 10 dpo.. duno?? 

im very bloated... Hey jojo what was ur sympothems again... bc i dont think i have any just af .. lol


----------



## annie00

any advice about my post above ^^^^^^


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Star. I actually want to think of a really cute way of telling my hubby. ANy Ideas? I'm gonna go to the gym tonight and just walk on the treadmill instead of my normal cardio. No more weight machines until I know for sure!
@Annie, had heart burn, TONS of cramps and yellow cm @9-10 dpo which are the things that were different this cycle. I've had waves of :sick:, and bbs a little sensitive but not bad as past months, hot flashes and 1 or 2 episodes of crying. The cramps,and heart burn really tipped me off. 
I'm really :sick: right now but think its more nerves!!


----------



## jojosmami

Oh by the way Annie, My CM has been dry except for the day of yellow which had never happened before and went right back to dry!


----------



## Toots3495

Bake a cake and pipe 'I'M PREGNANT!' on it:happydance:
Good idea to take it easy at the gym hun, don't wanna bounce bubba around!


----------



## Starchase

Oh put it in a pumpkin hee hee he'll never forget Halloween again!!! xxxx


----------



## annie00

i get heartburn at night and i been cramping since llike a whole week and i even spotted 5 days after ovulation... and then today i tested and it was neg... i had discharge that was white in my panties and dried yellowish. i dunno .. im ready to give up....


----------



## annie00

last night i was watching teen mom and she was going into labor and i busted into tears.. i dunno all the sympthems are there,,,, i dont know how many days past O i am though...


----------



## NandO1

jojos wooo hoooo looks like a bfp to me and im usually shite at seeing lines was gonna say they looked like the ics i did but i had to stand on my head in natural light whilst doing a raindance to see mine! I bet you will have a nice pos on a frer tomorrow. love the chart by the way. ff wont give you an ov date and you end up preggers haha:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

annie i had no cm the cycle i got my bfp which was really unusual. so dont worry about lots or lack of cm as they are both a symptom, your other symptoms are good too so dont give up yet alot of women dont get bfps until after af has failed to show.

star and duck you girls are cooking too, when you gonna test?

toots ur such a lovely person wishing with all my heart nov is your month xxxxx


----------



## annie00

nAnda when should i test again?? maybe at the end of the week so i no i missed my period are should i test wend.. if i ovulated oct 15th how many dpo am i ?? i spotted at 5 dpo??


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks Nand:hugs: I'll get there! Been looking up info on the possible tests I'll get at the hospital and it appears I'll have quite a lot of blood tests. They have to check the uterus and lining, not looking forward to that. Really don't fancy someone probing my front bottom!!!:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Nand! I hope I get to show of my :bfp: in the morning!!! I was thinking the same about the FF chart! :rofl: 

Good Idea Toots and Star but Star we don't celebrate Halloween so we don't carve pumpkins but that's such a cute Idea! Maybe I could find something else he has to open and will have the test hanging there? Hope I can hold my excitment when I test in the morning!


----------



## NandO1

annie looks like 10dpo so might be better to test maybe 12dpo and see, get the most sensitive test you can. Are you in the uk as superdrug do 2 for 4.99 and they were bogof and they are pretty good.

Toots i had a trans vaginal ultra sound, it wasnt pleasant but it wasnt unpleasant but it was bloody cold, i think i might have been worried though if she started blowing on it to warm it up, i work at the hospital where i had the scan done and the next day who do i bump into but my fanny scan lady! The blood tests were ok had to do them for 3 months the first lot on day 3 then the next on day 21 for progesterone levels, mine were always crap as i ov day 20. they do other ones as well like thyroid function etc, how old are you toots and how long ttc?


----------



## Starchase

Oh my goodness totally new information I just assumed that all americans celebrated halloween so much better than we do!! (dumb really) Oh don't know if i'll sleep tonight jojo so excited..,

Nando I'm 10DPO on wednesday so not sure whether to wait till friday now don't wanna have another negative... nippy left ovary again tonight so still lying on sofa such a lazy day today!!

Hee hee toots front bottom love it!!! Hate to be the one to tell u this but when u get pg the dr has to study ur front bottom every apt lol..., leave ur dignity at the door plz ladies ha ha xxxx

I live in a small town and my dr drinks in the same pub as my dh!!! Bet he was thinking poor bu**** I've seen her front bottom... oh dear xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

OMG Jojo I see it 2!!! Congrats! So happy for you! 

I'm still convinced I'm out! I hope I'm wrong! 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## jojosmami

HAHAHAHAH Star!! I have to agree with the her Toots! If I had a dollar everytime a Dr, or nurse saw my "va-jay-jay" I'd be rich!! :rofl: I've also had the scan you are speaking of and it wasn't that bad. I was just surprised how big it was!!! I felt bad for my DH when he realized that was going inside me!!! Should have seen his face! Think it gave him a complex:haha: Most of us do celebrate it and I did as a child but my husbands religion doesn't allow it. We celebrate "the harvest" aspect of it. ANd that's the only holiday we don't celebrate so I didn't mind giving it up.


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks BEth!!! You stop that!!! You aren't out till the :witch: shows up!!! I need some buddies to come with me and join Nand!! Don't you people remember the whole plan... Me, you guys, arm in arm, yellow brick road????? :D

:dust: for us all!!!


----------



## Toots3495

:haha:Oh dear star, fancy having to drink with your doc after he'd examined your front bottom!:haha:
Nand, I'm 32 and this will be our 20th month ttc:dohh: I really had no idea it was so difficult!


----------



## Toots3495

Stop all that beth! Youre going over with the others. Just so long as you all come back and visit me, I'll be lonely!:hugs:


----------



## Starchase

Follow the yellow brick road whoop whoop..., 

In my house it is now called your foo foo are u ready for the most humiliating story ever!!! When we went on holiday this year my precious child decided he didn't want to share toys that weren't even his so I grabbed him out of the baby pool after warning him 2x tucked him under my arm and had to walk past the whole adult pool area in order to get to our apartment with the naughty step... He screamed and kicked most of the way so most people were staring then..

my little cherub decided to undo... YES UNDO my bikini bottoms and show the whole pool my FOO FOO I was black afronted they fell to the ground!!! I had to throw him on a sun lounger to catch them everyone was laughing including him!! DH just sat on the sunbed wetting himself so then I cudn't even put him on the naughty step.. oh well he loves to tell everyone the story too

Now I bet that cheered you all up xxxx


----------



## babyjo07

Beth_welshy said:


> Morning!
> 
> Annie- r u testing today? Let us know how u get on!
> 
> Ducktales- I think a lot of the symptoms b4 implantation is to do with the hormones changing.
> 
> Babyjo - I think you should test. Your light spotting might have been implantation. You have very good symptoms especially the swelling of your lady parts!!!
> 
> Star- think yellow cm is a good sign!
> 
> Toots- how r u feeling? AF packed her bags yet?
> 
> I'm 6DPO today. I'm convinced I'm out!! I had really sensitive nipples last cycle b4 my early m/c and this cycle they just ache at the sides on and off.
> It's DHs Birthday tomorrow would live to wake up and give him a positive test but I know it's far too early :(
> 
> Love & sticky :dust:

I'm trying my best to wait until my next period is expected but so tempted to test now, I woke up this morning and my fiance made hot dogs and chili sauce for lunch, I refused to eat it because the chili smell made me sick, plus i have what looks like thrush in my mouth, my tongue is white and i brushed my teeth and my tongue for a while and it didnt help, it just made it hurt... I may get a cheap test today or tomorrow or something and just see if anything shows up. Thanks though :) hopefully you're right


----------



## Beth_welshy

I do remember the plan and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I join u and NandO!!! 

I've got a migraine tonight and I only usually get them when i don't have enough sleep. I had a mega lie in this morning! 

Love & Sticky :dust:


----------



## Toots3495

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: OMG Star! How awful but that had me really laughing!


----------



## Starchase

Oh fx'd beth it's all sounding very promising have u been charting ur temps? xx


----------



## annie00

nanda i got 2 ept early preg test.. 2 in a box for ten dollars.. and i took one today.. so i guess im gonna re test thur

Beth i think im out to lol.. i tested this am and it was a BFN lol...
maybe next month... 

i hope i get to join the yello brick road.,,,


----------



## Starchase

Glad I could help, it actually cheered me right up typing it oh to have 2 of them bullying me ha ha xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Lol at your story Star! I would have died! 

Toots if I'm lucky enough to get my BFP I will be back so u don't get lonely and sending you all the :dust: in the world!!! 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks girls, you all really cheer me up!


----------



## Beth_welshy

No don't temp think it would drive me crazy!!! 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Starchase

Toots ur never gonna loose any of us, have to get the BFP first but if it arrives I promise we will stalk u all the way..., No chance u are getting away from us

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Starchase

Beth_welshy said:


> No don't temp think it would drive me crazy!!!
> 
> Love & sticky :dust:

Neither have I religiously but have been sort of looking now and again!! I reckon its another addictive thing lol xxxx :happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

My very own stalkers! Thanks star:hugs::kiss:


----------



## NandO1

ive spent more time here than first tri so you aint getting rid that easy!!


----------



## jojosmami

Toots... LOSE US??? I know that you can't get rid of me that easy!! 
Star : :rofl::haha::rofl::haha: Kids!!! That is hysterical!!! Sorry it happened but wow!!! 
Beth, yes temping is addictive! But it does help!


----------



## jojosmami

So, I was looking up what my due date would be if this is my BFP and it would be early July which is fine but it also told me when I would be able to hear the heartbeat for the 1st time and guess what... It would be on MY MOM"S BIRTHDAY( I'm pretty sire you all know the story about my mom passing away on the day I found out I was preggo with the twins and then my DD was born on her Birthday)!!! Crazy right!! Maybe this is it and this is ment to be!


----------



## annie00

jojo wow that gave me the chills.. wow im in awe.. that is awsome.. i cant wait to see ur BFP in the morning.. I think my breast are swollen.. so i will ask DH and see what he says.. haha...


----------



## annie00

I cant sleep.. this is what is goin on.. Im 11dpo i tested this am and it was BFN so i went on about my day tonight when i went to go get in the shower my bbs look swollen.. so i asked DH he said they look slightly bigger... so we have sex well.. after sex i spotted light light light pink when i wiped.. it was his sperm and a pink tint to it.. i am 2 days from my af but she best not arrive... what would have caused the spotting intercourse wasnt painful at all.. so i dunno i think im losen hope here...

all the signs i got could also be AF
mild dull cramps
head aches at nite
lower back always hurts
heart burn at night
achy breast
and now i think slightly swollen bbs
emotional..

So we shall see. any advice..


----------



## Beth_welshy

That would be awesome Jojo. Looking forward to seeing that bright line today! 

Well girls... AF got me!!! :( Which gives me an LP of only 6days. Been taking Agnus Castus (vitex) and Vit B complex 50mg. Both are meant to help with extending LP. 

I've got my fingers crossed for the rest of you still in the running for a :bfp: this cycle!!!

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Oh Beth I'm sorry af got you Hun. I've come off the agnus castus as I'm sure it caused all the spotting I've had. My lp last cycle ended up at 4 days! Have you thought about trying the stronger dose of vit b, I'm now taking vit b 100 time release. Holland and Barrett have got a half price sale at the moment so stock up on them while they're on offer. :hugs:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx Hun. Yeah think I'll take 2 tabs of the 50mg to make it up to 100. Can you take too much vit b? I know there is some in pregnacare conception also. 

It's DHs Birthday today and I can't even give him a nice treat :( Favours will have to do until AF packs her bags!!! 

Is she still haunting u Toots? 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Toots3495

From what I've read Beth you can't overdose on vit b as it's water soluble. I only started taking the agnus castus and b100 beginning of last month but it was the worst month I've ever had for early spotting. I read on another post that the same thing happened to another lady, she said agnus castus increased her spotting. It's really the only different thing I tried so I'm blaming that. Af is still with me at the moment but hopefully not for to much longer and then its back to dtd and then another 2ww! I'll let you know after my hospital appointment if they suggest anything for short lp. How long have you been ttc? Have you considered a visit to your doc?


----------



## Toots3495

There is an article in the paper today that reckons it's been found that your blood group affects your chances of conceiving. In particular, women with blood type o, the most common type, had a lower egg count and poorer egg quality in their 30's than those with blood type a. Surely if your blood type affects egg quality then it shouldn't matter if your 20, 30 or 40 cos you've got the same blood regardless of what age you are!


----------



## Starchase

Now Jojo I have come online especially this lunchtime to see this BFP where are u?? Although it is probably really early with u right now oops... Your last post actually gave me goose bumps that would be amazing xx

Oh Beth so sorry she got u..., did u feel her coming or did she just appear, do u usually have such a short Lp or do u think it was the vitamins? So many qu's sorry gutted for u xx

Toots I can't keep up with all of the articles there is always something new, how are you feeling today? xx

Annie did u test today?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey star, I've been popping back and forth as well to see Jojos bfp! Not sure what the time difference is between us. I'm ok today. How's you?


----------



## Starchase

I'm doing ok didn't sleep a wink lastnight though was too hot and bothered and had to pee at half 4.., at work just now but just wanna go home and curl up on sofa my temp is still 37.2 today has been for 3 days now so think that is good sign?? My coxic (not how u spell it lol) is so sore today have u heard of that hurting before? still no sore boobs??

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Well ladies... OMG!!! I GOT MY :bfp: :thumbup::baby::happydance::happydance::thumbup::smug::smug::headspin::bunny::bunny::bunny::dance::dance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: Is this a dream? I almost didn't even test because I was scared it would be a neg. As soon as the pee crossed the screen it popped up! I'm only 11-12dpo so its still early but OMG ITS A :bfp: I'm so happy. I'm gonna call and make a DR. appt for Fri to get my bloods done. I just want to say thank you so much ladies for all your support, love, and good vibes!! I'm so glad I made such good new friends!!!! 
View attachment 129379

View attachment 129381

View attachment 129380


----------



## Beth_welshy

I think the Agnus Castus was helping me ovulate so I might stop that and try soy with the vit b 100 complex. I've been trying for 4months so not very long but I knew I would have problems coz of my PCOS. The doctor said I could go bk if nothing had happened in 6months. 
I heard something about the blood type and taking longer to concieve. I'm type A. When's ur appointment Toots? That be great if u could let me know what ur dr says! 

I had no idea she was coming no cramping or spotting. I've only been using opks this cycle and last so not sure about my lp but it does explain the early m/c last cycle. 

Any news on Jojo? 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## jojosmami

So sorry to hear about your AF! :hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance:
OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jojo I'm am so pleased for you! You have made my day!!:happydance::wohoo::headspin:
:hugs::kiss: when are you telling hubby?


----------



## jojosmami

Well, see, what happened was...:haha: As soon as the pee crossed the screen I started screaming and jumping up and down so I kind of messed up the whole "surprise" :rofl: He's gonna pick up some more FRER on the way home from work! Can you feel the big, huge, :hug: I'm giving you? Guess you can put your hat away now!!!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx Jojo. You have cheered me up tho!!! I'm so so happy for you! 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks hunni!


----------



## Toots3495

:rofl:he must have wondered what was going on!:rofl: it is fantastic news Hun, I'm absolutely over the moon for you! Is hubby pleased? Are you on :cloud9:
I can feel the :hug: I'm so relieved I don't have to eat my hat, don't think it would have tasted to good:haha:


----------



## NandO1

CONGRATS HUNNI sooo pleased for you, see we told you and you wouldnt believe, i cant tell you how pleased i am for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Have you announced yourself on the first tri yet?:thumbup:


----------



## NandO1

jojos cant see your photos, so can we be bump buds?

beth sorry af got you, you need to see your dr hun 

star those temps sound good

annie any news?
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Nand! Did you click on the attatchments to see them? ANd of course we can be Bump Buddies! ( I can't believe it!)

@ Toots, not yet. Want to get my bloods back from the Dr. first.


----------



## Toots3495

Beth, my fertility hospital appointment is 18th nov so not to long to wait.


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, how are you feeling? :happydance:I know you :sex: a lot this time :haha: just wondering if it was sticking to pretty much every other day? And also am I right that you were having the grapefruit juice everyday? Did you think drinking that really made a difference?:flower:


----------



## Starchase

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

whoop whoop oh my goodness delighted for you!!! Lol love the fact that you couldn't surprise him I would be the same screaming it from the roof tops!! 

NO more gym either how good!!! :haha:

Well done you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Any news yet annie? :test::test:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Hey Toots, I'm feeling ok. Nervous, excited, wave of :sick:, peeing like crazy, and VERY hormonal. Yesterday was heck for everyone in this house including myself because I was on a war path! Then in the blink of an eye I would just get this overwhelming feeling of want to curl up in a ball and cry hysterically! :wacko: My BBS are def getting more sore and tingly/burning. They aren't swollen or anything yet, but maybe its too early. Yea, I did grapefruit juice everyday from CD1,Green Tea the same, DTD every other day from CD9 till CD17. The only thing I did differently this cycle then last cycle besides the juice and tea was after we DTD I would not get up and sleep with :spermy: inside me. I would put down a towel under me before we DTD and then in the am when I woke up I would take a shower. I didn't put my legs in the air, no pillow under my bottom or anything like that. I really think the Grapefruit juice helped. I do have a strong faith so I also believe that its God's plan but I think the grapefruit juice made my CM way thinner. I only had EWCM o for 1/2 a day my whole cycle. Most of the month it was watery up until like 4 dpo. I just want to say again thank you for all your support and loving words. You are a great person with a great heart!


----------



## crystal2010

ttc kinda, but this month im having spotting four days before im due, havent ever had this before but i was a day early last month. ive not been on any type of conctraception bit confused and ideas???:shrug:


----------



## jojosmami

Thank you so much Star!!! I'm still gonna hit the gym though! Just no more lifting weights.


----------



## jojosmami

Hi crystal! Could be Implantation Bleeding. Were you having sex during your fertile time?


----------



## Toots3495

:hugs:Thanks hun:hugs: I'll be stalking you, wanna have updates on how your pregnancy progresses! I have been drinking the grapefruit juice until I ran out then I didn't replace it:dohh: I'll have to be more strict with myself on that. Oh has said that no matter how tired he is we will stick to dtd ever other day so fingers crossed im not far behind.:thumbup:


----------



## jojosmami

Well, I'll be stalking you too!!! Your not getting rid of me that fast!! Go out and get some more ASAP!!!!


----------



## Beth_welshy

I've been over on the TTC forum looking at the Soy thread and think I'm gonna ditch the Agnus Castus and try Soy see how that works. 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Beth, whats the benefit of taking soy? Is it tablets or a food suppliment?


----------



## annie00

no i tested yesterday.. BFN im waiting till at least i miss my period.. im suppose to start tom.. my back hurts other than that nothing....no cramps are anything so i hope thats a good sign

Sorry beth for you period getting u.. maybe next month boo dont give up hun..


----------



## jojosmami

Beth, I heard soy is suppose to increase your chance of having :baby::baby: !!


----------



## annie00

jojo OMG CONRGRATS im so happy for u ... i hope i can join on that bus...


can anyone tell me why maybe i spotted last night after sex??? i read up on the internet and they say that it could be a early sign of preg. bc ur cervix are soft and full of more blood then usual.. hmm.. come on i need to either start are get my bfp driving me crazy..


----------



## annie00

hey jojo go back to page 84 and read what dh said about my bbs... wow.. lol... they wouldnt be swollen this early huh??


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Annie! I know the feeling! Could be lots of reasons u would have had spotting. SOmetime If my husband and I :sex: right before I due for my pd then I start to spot and then usually my AF starts a couple hours later or the next morning. I hope you can join the bump bus too!


----------



## Toots3495

Jojo whens the next test pic gonna be displayed?! Has hubby finished work yet or is it still early there?
Annie, if my oh and i dtd right before af is due then I will very often spot aswell and then af comes on soon after.


----------



## jojosmami

Toots3495 said:


> :rofl:he must have wondered what was going on!:rofl: it is fantastic news Hun, I'm absolutely over the moon for you! Is hubby pleased? Are you on :cloud9:
> I can feel the :hug: I'm so relieved I don't have to eat my hat, don't think it would have tasted to good:haha:

I relieved you don't have to eat your hat too! Although it would have been pretty entertaining! :haha: I think DH is still in shock too. He said he won't believe it until the two lines are dark or when I get my blood results! WHen he came home for lunch I had the test waiting for him. THis morning when I was screaming :shy: he was walking out the door running late and he just glanced at it. When he got home he said, WoW, I do see 2 lines, we'll see what the test tonight say :dohh: With my 1st 2 pregnancies he wouldn't believe it until her heard the heart beat so were making progress. I am sooooooo over the moon Toots. Don't get me wrong, I'm scared out of my mind too but so full of joy and thankfulness! Especially to have a friend like you to support me thru all my rants and doubts!!:kiss:


----------



## jojosmami

Its only 2:00pm here so its only just after lunch. Got 3 more looooooonnnnnngggggg hrs till he even gets off work then he has to run to the store. Your like 5 hrs ahead of me i think so it will probably be late by you but as soon as I pee I'll take the pics!


----------



## Toots3495

I could actually imagine you this morning screaming and waving your test around!:haha: Don't be scared hun, its going to be the happiest and healthiest 9 months:hugs: How quick do the docs get your blood results back to confirm?


----------



## Toots3495

If I've gone to bed before you post the pics then I'll be logging on as soon as I get up in the morning. So exciting!!!!!:happydance::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## jojosmami

I'm getting them on Fri morning so hopefully by Tuesday but I would hope that it would be Monday. Well, first you would have to imagine me standing with one foot on top of the toilet and the other on the counter with the test next to the light above the mirror watching the color go across the screen, then you would have to imagine me trying to get as close to the light as possible and then dropping the damn test onto the floor, then imagine me yelling f**k, and trying to get my fat ass off the toilet and my hubby trying to get into the bathroom to get his deodorant and hitting me on the top of head with the door ( really happened! Can't make this crap up:shy:) Us arguing for a second and me finally getting the test in my hands and BAm there is a second line! I yelled OMG,OMG,OMG!!! We did it!!!! He came in and said what and I showed him the test. He smiled and I asked him to pick up more on the way home. As h ran out the door I yelled COngrats Daddy!! ANd he gave me a big smile!


----------



## Toots3495

I love it! It's no fun if you don't have a little bit of a drama aswell:haha::haha: You've done so well hun. What would you like to have, boy or girl?:thumbup:


----------



## Starchase

Oh jojo loving the drama,.. lol it's no fun if its just normal 

Well i need some advice my temp has gone up from 37.2 for the last 3 days to 37.6 is that too high or am I still in? confused...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Star I'm confused by the whole temping thing but isn't it supposed to go up if your pregnant? I thought if it begins to drop then thats not a great sign or am I completely wrong?


----------



## annie00

i spotted last night at 11 and now its 135 PM and no spotting no nothing... what would cause my bbs to be swollen??


----------



## jojosmami

Annie, Pregnancy or AF could make BBS swollen

Star, if your temping then you has a base temp, the temp you are before you get out of bed. When you O it will go down, then rise to make a nice warm firtile place for the :spermy: then you usually see a drop in temp. even if its .2 , around 3-14 dpo could be a sign of implantation. Then your temp should rise up again and not go back down to base temp. YOu can dip a little but a big drop isn't a good sign. I'll try and put my temp chart back on my siggy so you can see it. 

@toots, I don't mind what I have. I know DH wants a boy and I wouldn't mind that. Girls are so much harder than boys but they are more fun to dress and there is something different about holding your son than your daughter. A girl really mad me a softy. ANd my son is truly my best friend. He's only 5 but we have a bond that is so hard to explain. Maybe one of each? :haha:


----------



## Toots3495

One of each!!:happydance: How are all your symptoms?:hugs:


----------



## annie00

if i am preg i want a boy.. it wil be my first then i will get fixed i think.. all i want is one kid.. lol.. i sure hope i dont start?? if i dont start is there anything besides preg.. that can cause u not to start?


----------



## Ducktales

yay jo jo CONGRATULATIONS :happydance:
such good news
I am testing tomorrow so we will see
eating like a fat pig and still cant stomach alcohol (smell of and thought of)
BBs are killing me
still golden, yellow CM but to be fair this could all be horrible AF symptoms
backache too and mild cramping

tomorrow for me might only be 3 days or 6 days before my period so it might be too early to test but i cant wait any longer !
at earliest, I am thinking I am between 13 dpo and 8 dpo (but due to my symptoms, am hoping nearer the 13 days !


----------



## Toots3495

Fingers crossed ducktales:thumbup: You're symptoms are sounding great!:happydance: Let us know how you get on, it'll be lovely to see another BFP tomorrow! are you trying for your #1?


----------



## Ducktales

thanks - yes trying for our #1 for 6 months

didnt think it would be this tough !
its hard because you dont even know if you are fertile or not when its the first, at least if you have had one, you know that your body can!
this website is constantly going offline - very frustrating !

how about you, is it your first ??


----------



## jojosmami

Can't wait to see your tests Ducktales! zSymtoms sound good!

Annie, lots of stuff can make your AF late of not come, stress, diet,increased activity, thyroid problems etc

Toots, maybe because I 'm not worried that these symptoms are all just in my head but today I feel like crap to be honest. I'm really tired, waves of :sick: all day, BBS are getting shooting pains and burn, dizzy spells and just feel like my mind os super foggy! Its all coming back to me now! I remember this feeling when I was at this point with my DD. Have an appt tonight to get my hair cut but really don't want to go! Just want to go to bed!!


----------



## Toots3495

Jojo hopefully the horrible feelings will pass by quickly and then you'll just bloom! Going to the gym is going to take a hell of a lot of willpower, especially if you're feeling tired. Take it easy and make sure you take some time out for putting your feet up if you can.
Ducktales, we're also ttc our first. This is our 20th month:dohh: I'm 32 now so oh and I have a fertility appointment next month, didn't want to leave it any longer just in case there are problems with one of us. We had no idea either that it was going to be so difficult! If I known this years ago I don't think we would have bothered with bc cos even dtd at the 'right' time doesn't seem to be getting us anywhere!


----------



## Ducktales

toots - good luck with the fertility doc, hopefully can help you sort out whats happening and get a BFP. I am 28 and husband is 35.
Jo Jo - ditch the gym, lie on the sofa and rest !

I have horrible AF cramps, feeling like i am going to be out of the game soon
Jo Jo do you still have cramps similar to AF ?

shall we invent some kind of test (an expensive one) that tells people the answers without the TWW - we will be rich !


----------



## Toots3495

I'd love one of those tests!:haha: The 2ww is just torture:growlmad: 
Stay positive duck, it aint over till af arrives:thumbup:


----------



## jojosmami

Actually am gonna skip the gym today and just go get my hair cut! ANd yes, I do still have cramps hust not as bad, more like O cramps. Hubby should be home with the extra tests in about 30 mins ladies!!!


----------



## Toots3495

:happydance:can't wait! Good idea to skip the gym, doesn't sound like you've got the energy for it. Are you testing right up till doc appointment?


----------



## annie00

honestly ladies what do yall think ... pregnant are not???..

cant wait to see test


----------



## Ducktales

Annie - I have everything crossed for you
please dont stress about it - i know it is so hardand i can hardly talk but stressing and thinking about it makes you feel worse and makes it more difficult if it is not the news you want - which I am by no means suggesting it will be

we need to be patient and time will tell
xxxxx

:dust:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Toots- Soy isoflavones are tablets you are meant to take them like clomid. They sell them in tesco. I'm gonna take 120mg CD3-7. See if that works. 

Star- I'm sure rising temps is a good sign

Ducktales- FX you get a BFP tomorrow! 

Jojo- can't wait to see your next test!!! 

Annie- I think you just have to wait it out until your next test. The symptoms of pg and AF are so similar you can never tell for certain! 

Been out for a meal for DHs Birthday :) 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Starchase

Oh how was ur meal Beth, hope u had a nice time, I've just had my best friend round to tell me that she is pregnant..., I am actually delighted for her they weren't trying it just happened and it's her first, so ladies it will happen but I now I kinda think that only our bodies can decide when it will happen!!

Thanks everyone for the advice about temping totally new to it all so wasn't sure what it all meant, I have been checking lots of pregnant mummys charts to see but 37.6 seemed to be high so wasn't sure if it was fever rather than good news will keep an eye on it

Oh Jojo one of each hee hee love it!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Think I'll try soy Beth, it's gotta be worth a go. I'll have to wait until next cycle as I'm on cd5 now. I'll be really interested in how you get on with it. I hope it makes a positive change to your lp:thumbup: 
Did you and hubby have a nice evening?


----------



## Toots3495

Do you find the temping helpful star? I tried it for a while but found it a bit of a nightmare!


----------



## annie00

ty duck n beth... i guess ur right.. only time will tell.. OMg we are stayin in a camper outta town dh is working and the ac keeps flipping the breaker and its so damn hott.. dh said fri we are gonna go buy a window unit ac bc im misserable even my dogs are panting lol... wow... anyways sorry to tell all my problems i just need to vent.. sorry ladies.. anyways.. beth i hope u and ur dh had a great evening.. and i either need to start are see my BFP.. if im suppose to start tom.. when should i test again... im thinking Fri??


----------



## Starchase

Toots think so wish I'd started earlier thou but if the witch comes i'll keep going next month..., don't really know what Ov temp was so not sure if my dip before 0.4 rise was implanting or just cos thats what happens for me? I think once u get a full month it wud be easier to see can be frustrating thou lol.., (but hey what isn't in the 2WW) ha ha 

xxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Toots3495 said:


> Think I'll try soy Beth, it's gotta be worth a go. I'll have to wait until next cycle as I'm on cd5 now. I'll be really interested in how you get on with it. I hope it makes a positive change to your lp:thumbup:
> Did you and hubby have a nice evening?


You can take it CD 5-9. They said to take it at night coz it can have side effects like headaches. 

Can u get to tesco tonight? You could start this cycle then!!! 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Oh that's a bugger, our local tesco shuts at 10! I'll definitely be giving it a go next cycle.


----------



## Beth_welshy

Oh gutted Toots! Have a look at the thread maybe u can take it from CD6-10. 
I'm sure I saw someone had!

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## annie00

lady she got me .. went and wiped just now and brown discharge.... today was the end of my 47 day cycle... damn.. im so upset


----------



## Beth_welshy

Sorry she got you Annie! 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## annie00

yea me to lol its okie there is always another mouth..


----------



## jojosmami

Toots3495 said:


> :happydance:can't wait! Good idea to skip the gym, doesn't sound like you've got the energy for it. Are you testing right up till doc appointment?

Of course!!:haha:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Ok...So AF has done a vanishing act on me for the time being. 
I've been checking my cervix all night with a tampon and making numerous trips to the loo not to widdle just wipe and there isn't anything there. 

It's 3.30 am and I can't sleep! God I hate my body at times. What on earth is it doing??? 
I really want to believe it was IB but I don't want to get my hopes up! 

I guess only time will tell. That's not gonna help with my inability to sleep! Ahhh 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## misstia

Wait and see if it gets heavier, when I was pregnant with DD, I started what I thought was AF, but it was brown (usually pink or red), later that day it stopped, and I took a test the next morning and what do you know.... BFP!!!


----------



## Ducktales

morning all
:bfn:
DTD and now a wipe of bright pink blood which I can only assume is AF as bad cramping
Gutted

If it is AF i am going to the doctors as i cannot feel like this for 2 weeks before my period, BBs, nausea, food aversion etc- its not PMS I have never had it before and need to know what my body is playing at

sorry Annie too
Next time for us
xx


----------



## annie00

ladies as of right now 210 am there isnt no blood are nothing more.. 
i spotted that one time when i wiped an a little bit in my panties so i put a pad on thinking i was gonna start and wow nothing.. hmmm... and i laid in bed after a bath and my right nipple was itchin and itchin so i scratched it and got up to look at in a mirror and i squeezed it and clear fluid came out.. hmmm... Im due for af tom..


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, Jojo where's the pic!
Beth, that sounds promising. I really hope it's ib. How's things today?
Duck, sorry about the bfn. Is af definitely here?
Annie, maybe test again or hold out now till af is due and see what happens. 
Star, how's the temp today?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning ladies

I don't trust AF so I'm not getting too excited. She still hasn't come back. 
My nipples r a tiny bit sore. 
And this will sound ridiculous but I had Spagetti Bolognese last night which usually (TMI) I go to the toilet a few hours later no problem at all. Had the urge to go last night but was constipated (this hardly ever happens and never after spagg bolognese) 

Toots- she still with u? 
Jojo- show show show!!! 
Annie- I'd say the same as toots! Apparently spotting is normal in early pg. 
Star- what's news? 
Ducktales- sorry she got you. 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Toots3495

I really hope this is your month Beth! It's sounding good. It's so difficult to not get exciting isn't it. Do you feel different this time?
Af has left thankfully so now we can get started yet again!


----------



## Beth_welshy

I don't really know what I feel. I feel pretty normal! Lol. I just think she's gonna come bk :( I keep wanting to go to the toilet to check! 

Yay for you! New cycle!!! Crossing my fingers for you!!! 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## jojosmami

MOrning Ladies!!! Well, here are the pics for this morning (13dpo FMU)
View attachment 129800


View attachment 129799


View attachment 129798


I'm still in shock! Last night felt a little more real when my hubby reheated dinner from last night and it was chicken, I :sick:! My hubby said, Guess is offical! :haha: BBS really starting to be sore and burn, had to wear a bra to sleep and feel a little :sick: this morning but what's really killing me is that I'm sooooooo hot!!!! I'm sweating like crazy! But who cares? I"M PREGGO!!


----------



## Ducktales

So it isn't af - looks like I am still in the running!


----------



## jojosmami

YAY Duck!!!! Could it have been IB? How many DPO are you?

@Beth and Annie, You guys too!! Wow! When are you guys testing?

@Toots & Star, how you doing ladies??


----------



## Starchase

Oh my goodness sounds very promising on here again today started on page 89 this morning sounded a bit of a sad day but oh my things are looking up!! How similar we all are it is weird lol... Well today I am grumpy oh evil grumpy and tired couldn'tget up this morning and have dressed in jeans xxx Major issue with me usually in a suit ha ha 

I have 2 massive spots on my face.., which are not helping and just want to cry really pretty crappy day xx

How's everyone else doin? Think I might go home soon xx

Did my temp this morning but a bit confused I'm not a morning person and I'd read somewhere that as long as you took ur temp the same time everyday you'd see the most likely pattern so i'll do it again at 6pm and see it was at 36.8 so had gone down but maybe IB??? find out when I'm home xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

:growlmad: my phone won't open up your pics Jojo so I'll be checking them out when I get home:thumbup: Your symptoms are brilliant, you are officially PREGNANT!!:wohoo::wohoo: Is hubby excited?!
Duck, great news! It must have been ib:happydance:
Star, do you normally suffer with spots cos it could be a good sign. :thumbup:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:already got one fabulous confirmed preggie, fingers crossed for a full set!!:happydance:


----------



## jojosmami

Sorry you can't see the pics Toots. Can't wait till you can take a look! How's your day going?

WHen are we testing people!!! 

Star, are you using a website to track the temps?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, my days not to bad, apart from being at work! I bet you're having a good day:happydance:
Af has pretty much left me so oh and I can start trying again for this month.


----------



## jojosmami

Yay for :sex: Do you get to go home soon? I'm having an ok day. I actually have a throat infection that is getting pretty painful. Actually think I might to to the hospital when DH comes home from work. Gotta get this taken care of. I heard if you get a fever or an infection it could terminate an early pregnancy so I want it to get taken care of ASAP! My hubby is still in more shock than I and said he wants a blood test to confirm it and it then he'll get excited. TOn's of :dust: You gonna start :sex: tonight?


----------



## Toots3495

Try some honey, lemon and hot water for your throat, it might sooth it a bit. I never knew that something like that could terminate an early pregnancy, good idea to get it checked out Hun. 
Yes I'm hoping to get started tonight and with any luck oh will manage every other day! I hope we succeed this time:thumbup: I'm drinking so much green I'm sick of the taste of it but if it's gonna help I'll keep going.


----------



## jojosmami

DId you get the grapefruit juice?


----------



## Toots3495

Yes I have that delightful drink to look forward to everyday aswell:happydance:
I'm trying out pineapple juice too. I'll be peeing so much cos of all this liquid and I'll be convinced it's a symptom!:dohh:


----------



## jojosmami

:haha::rofl: I'm gonna try and grab some pineapple juice too. Just hope my hubby don't put rum in it and drink it all! :dohh:


----------



## Ducktales

Not sure what dpo I am as don't do the tests but between 7 and 13!!


----------



## Toots3495

When is af due duck?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey ladies

Jojo- I can't open the pic on my phone either sorry. But I'll take a look later

Star- we are all really similar bit scary. I hope she's not playing her dirty tricks b4 Halloween!!!! 

Duck- it could well have been IB!!! 

Toots- I don't envy u having to drink the grapefruit juice but if it gets u that well deserved BFP then it doesn't matter how bad it tastes!!! 

She is still in hiding for now. Fingers crossed she stays there for 9months!!! Nipples r a bit sore. Have a growing spot on my face!!! It's a painful one!!! I only usually get spots if I eat a lot of chocolate. Hardly had any recently. 
Nothing much else to report. 

Any news??? 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Spoke too soon. Wiped and it was pink :(


----------



## Toots3495

That's great the spotting has stopped Beth! Is this an unusual pattern, would the spotting have continued on for a few days then you'd get af?


----------



## Starchase

Hello

Left work early and came home curled on sofa, xxx I never get spots but last month they were agony and back again this month wondering if PCOS is rearing its head rather than a symptom?? I ma constipated today thou? But thats probably due to eating everything in sight ha ha

Not sure when too test I am 11DPO today, temping at home Jojo I didn't upgrade my fertility friend to VIP so cant upload it my temp is 37.2 again tonight so down from last night but still up so fx'd when should I test??

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Oh because I never upgrades to VIP and that's how I keep track of mine. It doesn't cost me anything to chart.???


----------



## Ducktales

my AF is due between 29 oct and 3rd nov
I am so dizzy and sick and hot flushes now i have had to lie down (and my mum is coming tonight from spain so need to feel well !)
however, i had this exact same thing 3 months ago and then got a really bad AF 
but no more blood so keeping everything crossed that it is not AF!
Jo Jo - I cant see the attachments - it says the link is broken ??


----------



## Starchase

Yeah I've been charting it on the website it looks ok and i can now see a dip in temp and a rise again how long should it stay dipped if IB??

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Jojo, I can't get pics to open either. How you feeling?
Duck, I hope its ib and not going to be a bad af. PMA!
Star, How are you feeling after a relax on the sofa? Wish I could help with the charts but its a mystery to me:dohh: Does pcos come and go?
Beth, any updates?


----------



## annie00

good morning ladies i wiped again this morning and the lightest brown of TP.. usually when i spot the day before period and at night it get a lil heavier then the next day when i pee its like someone cut my throat lol.. sorry just tryin to explain it..


----------



## Beth_welshy

Gone again...WTF????
Checked my cervix for blood - Nothing just quite WET.

Not really sure when i should test. Think ill play it by ear see what happens next. If she stays away might test Friday

Hows everyone else???? 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Starchase

Hiya toots

Yeah my PCOS only flares up when an actual cyst has appeared so I'm wondering if I'm due another scan? Although I did have major stomach surgery last May think I just need to give myself a break... I am genuinely happy for my best friend but think it actually hit me this morning that she is having a baby and I'm not yet!! And it just happened for her like it did for my 1st,... I have another friend who has just been told on Monday she'll not have anymore naturally she has to go for IVF... I think when u have one u assume u can have another one whenever u want but it was 5 yrs ago that I fell pregnant!!! 

Been a tough day xxxxxx

Tomorrow will be better I'm sure of it MWAH, so what is the plan tonight toots handcuff him to the bed or gentle approach first lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie00

any possiable reason why i could be spotting with not flow?


----------



## Toots3495

Beth ib can last days. It's not getting any heavier is it? I'm about as much help to you as I am to star with her charting cos I've no idea about what goes on with the cervix:dohh: Is that a good sign that its wet? 
Star, I've had a phone call from oh and he is ranting and raving about work! Bloody typical isnt it, dont think i'll get much 'action' tonight! I think I'll do him a nice big drink when he gets in to relax him, then get my whip out to frighten him into bed:haha: Just call me miss whiplash!!:haha::haha:
I reckon he'd wet himself laughing:haha:
Annie, it could be ib or start of af.


----------



## Starchase

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Oh toots.. that made me laugh first time today :happydance: hopefully tomorrow is definately looking up lol my dh has just gone out I think he had enough of me already :dohh: oh well never mind lol..,:dohh: Mt temp now back to 37.2 so I,e had the dip and the peak and now its at the high level but think from most charts it starts to plummet at 12DPO if its gonna go so will know more on friday 

Beth I think ur IB...., :happydance: I read that IB happenns between 3dPO - 12dpo and ur 9DPO today aren't u??

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Ur all being helpful just talking to me!!! No idea what my cervix should be like either. 
No not heavier spotting earlier was lighter than yesterday. 

I hope it is IB but I'm not getting over excited until I see that BFP and then I think I will be on pins!!! 

Your temps sound good Star!!! Think I'm 8DPO today. Hope I get some sleep tonight!!


----------



## Starchase

I really need some sleep too..., haven't slept for 2 nights now!!! hot and bothered which I think has contributed to the bad mood today. oops really bad thing for me is that wk b4 my AF I am a nightmare and looks like no change this month boo xx


----------



## Toots3495

If it's got lighter beth then thats got to be a good sign I would think:thumbup: surely if af was on its way then it would begin to increase. It is a really awful time isn't it, thinking am I or not?!


----------



## Toots3495

Are you finding it extra tough today star because of your friend?:hugs:


----------



## annie00

toots i just checked again and its just a burn tint no blood clot are anything.. last night my nipple was itching horriably so i looked at it and squeezed it and clear stuff game out of it.... wtf..

i have a gut feeling that im pregnant.. my there is no flow what so ever
cramping achy breast spotted dark brown yesterday and i lil today not even enough to wear a pad are tampon.. 
im scared


----------



## Starchase

Yeah toots think thats what has destroyed me today, not her news the fact I'm acting like this pathetic... disappointed in myself really...,

Beth hang in there xxx

Annie when is ur AF due?


----------



## annie00

yesterday i was suppose to start and it came but was very unusual ... help... my nipple still itches...


----------



## Toots3495

Beth and Star, if you find sleeping difficult then you could always try putting a few drops of lavender oil on a tissue under your pillow, it'll really help you sleep. How do your other halfs find the 2ww?
Annie, you should try not to worry and just see what happens over the next day or so.


----------



## Toots3495

Star, I was awful when my oh sister had her baby! I was genuinely pleased for her but after we left the hospital I was in tears, oh totally understood but at the same time got quite cross cos I'd ruined the birth of his first niece, I couldnt have felt more awful. It's totally different to be in close proximity to someone who is pregnant when youre having a living nightmare! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: Don't beat yourself up for feeling sad about it, I think its a pretty natural reaction to be honest.


----------



## annie00

i no. i just checked again when i went and peed and it was brown with a hint of reddish color to it... nothing like a bright red that u would usually see... i called my mom and asked her what could be goin on she said i just need to wait and see what happens.. Dh said the same thing... so i tink im gonna lay down and take a nap bc im depressed.. hmm


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hope it's a good sign. 
3 of my best friends are PG I know how u feel Star! 

DH has no idea about the TWW. I told him yesterday AF had come but I haven't told him any different since she did her vanishing act! 

Toots- do u have a plan to get OH into bed??? 

Annie- sounds promising!!! 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Toots3495

I've got no idea beth, he's proper wound up! Don't think he'll be in the mood. Maybe I'll just have to remind him that this is the last chance to get me pregnant before our hospital appointment! I know he's dreading it! I don't think the whip idea would work somehow:haha: I'll just try and 'sex' myself up a bit:haha:


----------



## Beth_welshy

If he's wound up just try relaxing him a massage maybe that leads to :sex:

I hope u get him in the mood!!! 

What u doing this cycle? 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Starchase

Oh toots and beth u are both amazing, I just asked my man to some up the 2WW in words PURE HELL - was his answer little does he know i don't tell him the half of it, if I didn't have you guys Jojo and Nando think i'd of crumbled a long time ago lol..

Oh I was looking fwd to hearing the Whiplash story lol Just get him told ha ha


xxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Hey ladies. SOrry O haven't been on here to much today. I'm really feeling crappy! I'm super :sick:, have a headache, BBS hurt and so sleepy. WELCOME TO PREGNANCY!!! :haha: Trust me I'm not complaining but I ahve to be honest and I'm not exatly jumping up and down right now. I think this infection is really kicking my butt. I think its a thyroid nodule ( I have many) that is infected and I'm starting to get a fever. As soon as my hubby gets home I'm going to the ER. You can see this big swollen mass coming from my throat and its getting really hard to swallow. I will update you ladies as soon as I know something. Hopefully when I get back on here Toots will have :sex: ANd there will be some :bfp:'s!! :dust:!!


----------



## Toots3495

I'm going to go and shave my legs in a minute:winkwink:i'll be good to go!:haha:
Our men think they go through hell, they want to walk a mile in our shoes!
Well beth this month I aim to dtd every other night, hopefully starting tonight:winkwink: Of course I'll show a bit of shaved leg and he'll be putty in my hands:haha:yeah right, I've got legs like a chicken:haha::haha:
On jojos recomendation I'm going to drink grapefruit juice and carry on with all the vits I've been taking. I'm leaving out the agnus though. I'm a woman on a mission this cycle!


----------



## Toots3495

Jojo I hope you feel better soon hun. Get to ER asap and get some meds. Let us know what happens.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Your a STAR - Star!!! So r the rest of you! I don't think I could do it with out u ladies!!! DH hasn't a clue what I go through! He thinks babys are delivered by a stork!!! He's clueless!!! 

Jojo- hope u get that infection sorted!!

Go Toots...Go Toots...Go get him girl!!!


----------



## annie00

beth what do u mean sounds promising?


----------



## annie00

anyone know anything about the itchy nipple and clear discharge from it when i pinched it...


----------



## Beth_welshy

Your symptoms sound promising but I'm no fertility specialist the only way u will know is if u get a BFP! 

No idea bout the discharge from the nipple. 

xxx


----------



## annie00

ty beth.. i will give u a update later on.. im gone take a nap.. feel like blah


----------



## Toots3495

How much easier would it all be if your hubby was right beth! Book your stork now!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Look forward to that update Annie! 

If only Toots!! :)


----------



## annie00

i cant sleep i been watching trya show and of course its about marriage and teens wanting kids lol.. 

Still no flow.. i guess im gonna go crazy lol...


----------



## annie00

i just peed and wiped and NOTHING... okie so it looks very positvie that AF isnt gonna arrive bc usually i spot the first day and the next morning its really really heavy..so if it doesnt show.. when can i test ? i only have one ept test left... 

thanks


----------



## annie00

well the update is still the same.. no flow no nothing.. i had sex earlier and same thing so i dont know what is goin on..


----------



## annie00

well now my brown discharge turned to light pink.. only when i wipe.. it looks like when you come off your period almost... so i dont know i have a pad on just incase but we will see tom.. i will update yall then.. wish me luck and i hope its ib


----------



## Beth_welshy

GL Annie!

Any news Star, Duck?
Did you seduce your OH to :sex: Toots? 

How r u feeling Jojo & Nando?

I'm 9DPO today. Nipples feel bruised. 
She's still a no show. Hope it's good news. Not sure when to test. What do you think? 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Frankie

im 8dpo and have got the worst heartburn ever - I had this with my first LO so im hoping its all good, getting a fair bit of cramping though so who knows


----------



## Beth_welshy

GL Frankie. When r u testing? 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Frankie

I tested last night I gave in no suprise BFN, I think il wait until next Tuesday or Wednesday 

GL with yours x


----------



## Toots3495

Good morning ladies, how are we all today? Well I didn't manage to seduce 
Mr toots, he fell asleep!:dohh: he has promised we will tonight so I'm holding him to that!
Jojo, how are you feeling? Did you manage to get to the doctor?
Beth, af still not arrived? Did you manage to sleep better last night? When are you planning on testing?!
Star, how are you feeling today? 
Duck, any news?
Hi frankie, good luck!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hold him to that Toots!!! Have u ever tried SMEP? We did that this cycle and last with my concoction of pills. Lol. 

Still no AF. Just had a shower and checked my cervix it's higher than yesterday but I can hardly reach it to see if it's hard or soft. Had some creamy brown/gold cm. 

Not sure when to test. Do you think tomorrow is too early? 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Toots3495

I keep seeing SMEP on different posts, what is it?
Gold cm Beth sounds good to me! I'm sure that's what Jojo was getting. How many dpo will you be tomorrow?


----------



## Frankie

Would gold CM look like creamy white CM?

I am going symptom mad i deffo dont think this month is my month


----------



## Beth_welshy

SMEP = Sperm Meets Egg Plan. Google it! 
Lots of women on here seem to do it! I'm a fan! 

Yes I think so Frankie. Mine looked creamy with a brown tinge so looked gold(ish) 

Jojo what was your like again? By the way how did it go last night? Did u get some antibiotics?

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## Frankie

Beth_welshy said:


> SMEP = Sperm Meets Egg Plan. Google it!
> Lots of women on here seem to do it! I'm a fan!
> 
> Yes I think so Frankie. Mine looked creamy with a brown tinge so looked gold(ish)
> 
> Jojo what was your like again? By the way how did it go last night? Did u get some antibiotics?
> 
> Love & sticky :dust:

I am still skeptical as this is my 2nd month without the implanon in a 1st without the pill anyone know if Its still possible to fall? I havent had a period yet not even a withdrawal bleed?

Feeling rough today like AF is going to come booooooooo x


----------



## Beth_welshy

I think its possible Frankie! When did you finish the Pill?


----------



## Toots3495

I had a look at it Beth but I don't think it would work for me as I ovulate quite early (cd11/12) and it says to begin dtd everyother day from cd8. I'm using opt again so I'm hoping to dtd every other day and then do every day during ovulation. That's my plan anyway, just got to get Mr toots to participate!:haha:
Frankie I'm not sure about bleeding when coming off the pill, it's been a long time since I was on it.


----------



## Frankie

Beth_welshy said:


> I think its possible Frankie! When did you finish the Pill?


I chucked the pill away about 3 weeks ago I didnt take it that much one every other day


----------



## Frankie

Toots3495 said:


> (cd11/12) :
> Frankie I'm not sure about bleeding when coming off the pill, it's been a long time since I was on it.


Makes 2 of us I suppose anything is possible x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thats similar to SMEP Toots just a bit earlier!!! Go for it!!!

Did you have a bleed after implanon removal Frankie?


----------



## Frankie

Nope had nothing :(


----------



## jojosmami

here's yesterday's pics again



Morning ladies. Sorry I wasn't on here much yesterday. Long story short, if had some thyroid issues and on Mon I started to notice I had a sore throat and over this week each day it got worse with a big ball growing in my throat. Yesterday it was horrible, its so painful, can't swallow,turn my head,sleep on my left side so I had to go to the ER because it was just getting to bad and I think I have a nodgule that's infected and heard if you have an infection early in a pregnancy it could cause you to miscarry. I got to the hospital at 5:45pm yesterday and didn't get home till 3:00am this morning! The good news, I got my blood pregnancy results and my HCG was 100.3 so Its offical! The bad news I still don't know what the hell is wrong with me:growl: Because it was so late when they ran my blood ( instead of taking it as soon as I got there they waited until after midnight) I couldn't get my Thyroid results back. They think because of the rise in hormones do to the pregnancy its causing it to swell. They sent me home with Tylenol w/ codine for the pain and I have to call this morning and have the paper work faxed to my DR. So, I figured when I go to the Dr on Fri I'll ask him to get my blood done again to make sure my numbers are doubling. My DD woke up at 5:30am so I officially got 3 hrs sleep last night, my throat is KILLING me and I have a horrible headache! BUt, the day must go on right?

I'm not sure who asked about goldish Cm but that's what I had! I only had is one day and it was a creamy yellow/gold color. Pretty sure that was implantation day.
@Toots, SMEP is what I did this cycle just didn't do the OPK's. I am pretty reg with my O so I knew when it should happen and then used my temps to confirm but doing every other day for CD8 and all that I did. I didn't do it 3 days in a row after O, I just still did it every other night.DH better get it together tonight! He has a job to do!!! 
@Beth, your cervix being so high is SUCH a great sign! 
@Star, Its normal to feel how you do luv! It will be your turn next hunni. How's your temps? 
@Annie, any changes? 
@DUcktales how you doing?
@Hello Frankie! How many DPO are you?

Well, when are you guys gonna test? I wanna see some :bfp:!!! Besides the throat thing, and being so tired I'm feeling ok. More cravings for eggs last night, can't eat,smell or think about meat, and my BBS are pretty much on fire this morning. Feeling good though. Really want to be able to hit the gym today. I hope I have enough energy!


----------



## Ducktales

Hi so no af yet, bb's not as sore as they were, gold coloured cm and lots of running to the bathroom af cramps 
Very nauseous and can't bear the thought of meat - have been eating fish instead 
Not testing till weekend I think as latest date af could arrive is 3rd nov
Sorry to hear you are sick jojo but GREAT news about hcg blood tests
Xxx


----------



## Ducktales

Frankie- I had a bleed 2 weeks after stopping Yasmin bcc, then I had major pregnancy symptoms with no period till 6 weeks after 
Can't believe it messes you up so much


----------



## jojosmami

Ducktales your symptoms sound EXACTLY like mine did!!!! Oh, I think we might have another :bfp: coming!!


----------



## Toots3495

The drama Jojo! You certainly don't do anything by half do you Hun!:haha: so pleased it's now OFFICAL!:happydance: having gone off meat perhaps you can become a vegetarian like me:haha: Hope you start to feel better soon. Any chance of you getting to put your feet up today to catch up on some zzzzzzzzzzzz? 
Duck, your sounding as though you're heading for a :bfp:
Beth, any change in situation Hun? 
Star, what you up to today?!


----------



## jojosmami

That's my life story Toots! My mom always said " If your gonna do something, don't do it half assed!" Guess I listened! :haha: I wish I could take a nap! Too much to do. My crazy ass just signed up for a bake sale at my sons school for science fair night, have his fall party tomorrow where I'll be face painting them as mice so gotta get ready for that, and start practicing painting them so I get the image right before tomorrow! Plus :iron::dishes::hangwashing:don't stop cause I need some :sleep:. But, that's what being a mommy is all about right!! Just thankful that besides being so sleepy I'm feeling pretty good. Trying to force myself to eat a bowl of oatmeal now to get something in my tummy but really not hungry. I was a vegetarian most of both my pregnancies. THe other night when I was getting :sick: with the smell of chicken my DH made a comment like " Yep, its official, your preggo and there goes the good dinners!" He offered to learn how to cook the meat so I didn't have to but after many nights of me having to sit outside all night or :sick: while him and my son were eating, most nights it was vegetarian. I bet you have great recipes! WOuldn't mind you throwing some my way!


----------



## Toots3495

I'll dig some good ones out for you Jojo. Face painting will be fun, are you quite artistic?


----------



## jojosmami

Yea in a crafty, creative way. I'm not great and drawing or painting but I'm really good at crafts, decorating,face painting, scrapbooking, I really fancy decorating cakes, I'm always baking, making candy, things like that. Anything that lets me be "free" with my creativity. I'm not good with rules:haha:


----------



## Toots3495

Bit like me then. One of my favourite things to do is bake. Trouble is my oh says Im making him put on weight with all the cakes:haha: 
I take it you have to bake a cake to be sold at the bake sale? Don't think we have things like that here.


----------



## jojosmami

Yea, you bake anything and it doesn't have to be sweet. Anything you can sell individually like little homemade pizza, breads,cookies,muffins, cupcakes,candies etc. It rasies money for the school. If I was a normal person and could just bake some cookies it wouldn't be bad but I always have to try and out shine everyone else:wacko::dohh:


----------



## annie00

well ladies it offical i have started my af.. woke up this morning and i have red with blood clots..

oh well next month i guess....

baby dust to all


----------



## Toots3495

Sorry to hear that annie. Good luck for next month.


----------



## Frankie

Jo Jo congrats on your BFP im 8DPO's and struggling today lol x


----------



## jojosmami

Sorry to hear about the :witch: Annie. 

Frankie, thanks. Keep your head up frankie. You having any symptoms?


----------



## Toots3495

Jojo, recipe for vegtable cassoulet (serves 4)
Ingredients:
8oz tinned or dried harricott beans or use tin of baked beans (ie Heinz)
2 medium onions
1 bay leaf
2 1/2 pints cold water
1 1/4 large potatos cut into inch slices
salt & pepper
olive oil
1 Large garlic
2 leeks sliced
200g can of tomatos
parsley and thyme ( i use dried)
1 tsp dark sugar
3 corgettes
For the topping: 2oz breadcrumbs and 1g grated cheese
Peel 1 onion & boil in water with bay leaf for 10mins (keep the water when finished)
Cook potatos in salted boiling water till almost tender then drain.
Chop remaining onion & put in frying pan along with garlic and leeks, cook till soft. 
Stit in the tomatos, sugar & parsley & thyme and add the water from when boiling the onion. Simmer for 5 mins. Add the beans.
Put in an oven proof dish. Layer potatos and corgettes (i think you call them zucini in the states?) Mix the breadcrumbs and cheese and put on top.
Cook for about 40 mins. I think you could probably put the potatos and corgettes either on the bottom or top.
Mix together breadcrumbs and cheese, put it on top


----------



## Frankie

jojosmami said:


> Sorry to hear about the :witch: Annie.
> 
> Frankie, thanks. Keep your head up frankie. You having any symptoms?

The tiredness has comeback tonight as has the heartburn, feel like im having AF cramps just generally done in, sore bbs and my milk has started leaking a bit more so who knows could be my body adjusting.

x


----------



## jojosmami

Is heart burn normal for you? That was one of my biggest signs! That and the cramping!


----------



## Frankie

jojosmami said:


> Is heart burn normal for you? That was one of my biggest signs! That and the cramping!

Deffo not normal for me but maybe ive just eaten something bad or i hope il be pleasantly suprised :happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

Thinking about it jojo with the recipe I've posted it's probably better to put the pots and corgettes on the top rather than the bottom.


----------



## Starchase

Whoo hoo 100 pages how good are we...,:happydance: chatter chatter..., just in from work I was presenting today so didn't get my baby & bump fix at lunchtime,

Annie - sorry she got u :growlmad: hate the :witch: GL next month or whenever u decide to join us again keep in touch xxxx

Jojo - poor u hope ur feeling better today brilliant news about the blood test ur well on ur way :kiss:

Toots - ur recipe sounds good reckon i'm gonna give it ago too.., get dh told no more cakes unless he plays ball ha ha xxx

Beth - I reckon u could test tomorrow it has been 48hrs since we all think u had IB give it ago?? 

Frankie - welcome ur symptoms sound good, are they similar to ur first or do u have any that are different.

Well last night I went to bed at half 8 absolutely shattered and feeling yuck!! Well I tossed and turned again but did get at least 2x 5hr slots so felt 100% better than yesterday... Now everytime I woke up I felt really sick but didn't vomit, today my temp is up again now at 37.4, I cooked chicken Kiev for tea and guess what vomitted!!! Disgusting tasted like metal had to bin it.. Very constipated and what I'd describe as almost shiny creamy cm??:shrug:

Think I'm gonna :test: tomorrrow 12DPO see what it says? :shrug:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

OMG star, I reckon you may be up the duff my luv!:haha::thumbup:
TEST TEST TEST TEST!!!!!!!!!!! Wanna see a nice flashing bfp tomorrow!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Starchase

Oh toots I hope so the only thing that is worrying me is no sore boobs with my little man they were eye wateringly sore but I didn't find out I was pg till about 7 wks so I'm actually thinking that I must have felt normal and the boobs came later?? So maybe..., 

Hope to god it's not negative..., PMA PMA PMA xxx


----------



## Toots3495

I might have to eat my hat if you're not pregnant:haha: I didn't regret saying that to jojo so i'm positive I won't regret it with you!! You're symptoms sound spot on:thumbup:
Are you feeling a bit more upbeat after a down day yesterday?
Beth, how are you getting on? Any change?


----------



## Frankie

The heartnburn I remember from 1st time round so im hoping its the same but with not having a proper period to go by since coming off I cant be sure roll on Monday


----------



## Starchase

That is hilarious toots, the first time I was pregnant my best friend said to me if you are pregnant I'll eat my hat (she never did thou) thats a bit freaky really the scary thing is that I fell pregnant this cycle 5 years ago!! xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Its a sign!!!:thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Starchase

TOOTS..., u just posted the 1000 reply!!! Congratulations I think that is a sign it is ur turn next xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Oh I hope so MWAH xxx I actually had a nice day today it was totally work orientated and that distracted me thank god xx


----------



## Toots3495

I should get a prize for the 1000th post:haha: I'm going to take that as a positive sign! I'm glad you're feeling a bit better as you were pretty low yesterday. What do you do as a job? Glad it kept you busy, sometimes we need to keep busy during the 2ww or i think we'd all crazy:wacko:


----------



## Starchase

I am a Marine Renewable manager for Scotland its great and I absolutely love it, but its mega busy!! Yesterday was awful such a very low day for me not had a one of those in a very long time, cudn't face work just had to go home!!

Did u do the deed last night little lady?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

No! He fell asleep!!!:dohh: I didn't have the heart to 'force' himcos he had such an awful day. Bloody typical isn't it. He has promised he will be up for it tonight:thumbup: For some reason though I just don't feel hopeful that we're going to get lucky this month, don't know where my pma has gone:shrug:
I think trying for so long and getting nowhere has finally got to me:wacko:


----------



## Starchase

This month is ur month I know it!!! My best friend was trying for 4 years and she finally got her hospital appointment to fix a blockage and at the apt they discovered she was pregnant, so u never know xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Evening ladies. 

Only now having the chance to get bk on here been out with 2 of my pg friends today. 

Jojo- great news on the hcg!!! It's official. Woohoo! 

Annie- Sorry she got u. Keep in touch!! 

Duck- Symptoms sound good!

Star- symptoms sound good! Are you testing 2morrow?

Toots- hope ur oh keeps his promise!!! 

I'm still all clear of AF. So far so good! 
Nipples feel extremely bruised and heavy
Been weeing more often. 
Few twinges in abdo and uterus 

I know I should wait till later but I'm sure I'll cave and Test 2moz!!!


----------



## Starchase

Yeah Beth test with me hee hee,... Oh ur symptoms sound mega today which wud be consistent with the IB 48 hrs ago whooo hoooo go BETH xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Toots, sounds like a great recipe and thanks for translating some of the stuff :shy: Can't wait to try it. 1000th poster aye!!! Congrats! :haha: To funny about the eating of the hat!!! You know that now were gonna have to say the same about you!

Star,Beth,Frankie and Duck I think all of your symptoms are sounding good and I bet were gonna have a big :bfp: fest soon!!! 

Feeling ok today. Actually in a good mood, beautiful day outside and I made my official 1st pre-natal visit at the Dr. Dec, 9th!!!


----------



## Beth_welshy

I hope they are positive signs for both of us!!! 
Me and DH just called in Asda to get some tests. I got their own brand they r quite sensitive. 

What test r u using in the morning?


----------



## Starchase

Oh so glad ur feeling better today..., bet u were delighted making that apt!! I'm getting horrible twinges across my abdomen feeling almost AF oh no hopefully just feel sick again?? Hiccups too wtf xx


----------



## Starchase

Not sure I got it online 20uml so quite sensitive so fx'd xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Jojo, I shouldn't offer to eat your hat about me hun cos you'd end up having to do it and i'd be wanting pic evidence!!:haha: I'm really glad your'e feeling better. What are you making for the bake sale?
Beth and Star, I'm going to be on here first thing in the morning and I want to see big flashing positives:thumbup::baby:


----------



## Starchase

Oh so do I..., Guess what jojo this will make u laugh we are not allowed to do bake sales at schools anymore for Health and Safety reasons ha ha they don't know where the food was prepared lol, NO JOKE!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

I'm sending you lots of PMA Toots!!! It's your month for sure!!!!

Health & Safety is Ridiculous in the UK!!!


----------



## Toots3495

I never knew that star. This bloody country has gone health and safety mad!!:wacko:


----------



## Starchase

It's crazy!!! I had brought up the idea at my wee ones nursery all the mothers were glowering at me like I should have known.. I used to love raffles and cake stands sucks that we cant do it anymore xx


----------



## Toots3495

Wonder if you girls will sleep well tonight or be laying awake thinking about your bfp in the morning!


----------



## Starchase

Getting sleepy now so hopefully sleep till morning or at least wake up to pee at 3am then I can still use my morning pee!! Hating the waking up at 5.30 peeing without thinking and straight away being gutted ha ha xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

I'll be awake all night I'm sure of it!!!! 

I haven't woken in the middle of the night to wee yet!


----------



## Starchase

I'm sure it's just cos I haven't been sleeping at all well tossing and turning all night plus i'm drinking more during the day so just get up to pee xxx


----------



## Ducktales

Is anyone else extra thirsty
Girls I can't wait for you to test
I have a 4am start tomorrow at work so definately won't be thinking about things but I looked in the mirror and my nipples look bigger, I had a sip of beer earlier and it tasted like metal mouth
Good luck everyone
Xxxxx


----------



## Frankie

My bbs are fuller no metal taste tho


----------



## Beth_welshy

I've been thirsty on and off. 
No metal taste for me either.


----------



## Beth_welshy

I'm scared of getting a BFN tomorrow


----------



## Frankie

Goodluck beth x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx Frankie. 
TBH I think AF might show up by morning :(

Will keep u posted xxx


----------



## annie00

hey ladies sorry i didnt get on here much me and dh went out to eat and went to walmart to pick up a few things for the house.. i gotta tell yall a story ..lol sorry.. so yall remember how he isnt to sure about ttc so he said he will cum inside me when ever he feels like it right.. well yesterday after he got home from work, he wanted to do the bd so i said ok well guess what he cam in me.. so i hope he will cum in me a least once a week so i can have a chance of getting preg next month as well... HE said he will when he feels like it lol.. Anyways i dont have any problems that i no of.. Just really long periods ever since we decided to get off the BC im averaging 40-47 days.. so i get my yearly exam in april. if im not preg by april and he cums in me once a week something has go to be wrong with me .. Im not sure though bc my sister has PCOS and took her 5 yrs to have her son who is now almost 4 and they are trying again.. so i dunno.. 

i hope now..

well ladies the good news is that im not cramping that much so its okie it wasnt meant to be this month right.. 

good luck testing and im sorry i always type so much just get bored at 1 am in the morning lol....

cant wait to see BFP in am..

GOOD LUCK AND BABY DUST :) :) :) :) :)


----------



## Beth_welshy

BFN this morning :( @ 10DPO 
I'm hoping it's just too early to show. 

GL Star!!! Got my FX for you!


----------



## Frankie

Beth_welshy said:


> Thanx Frankie.
> TBH I think AF might show up by morning :(
> 
> Will keep u posted xxx

I did one this morning 9dpo and it was negative :cry:

Not to worry xx


----------



## Toots3495

Oh Beth I'm sorry about bfn but it's still really early Hun. Youre symtoms sound great to me and it's a positive sign that the spotting stopped, still think it was ib!
Frankie, it's even earlier for you, you've got a while yet. Stay positive!
Star, where's the test result?!
Duck, when are you planning on testing?
Jojo, how are you feeling today? Was the bake sale a success?
Nand, how's things going with you?
:hugs: and :kiss: to everyone. I'm feeling in a good mood today cos we dtd last night! Off we go again, heading towards the 2ww:happydance:


----------



## Frankie

True even if it doesn&#8217;t happen this month at least when AF arrives I willl be able to start charting properly 

Toots hope in a fortnight you will get your BFP x


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks Frankie, I hope so to!


----------



## Ducktales

Not testing till 3rd nov if I can hold out that long!!!


----------



## Toots3495

That's ages away duck! I'm impressed if you hold out that long. I'm planning on not testing this cycle until around when af is due. I hope I manage it! I wasted lots of tests last month and drove myself nuts so hopefully I will chill out this time, well that's the plan at the moment:haha:


----------



## NandO1

hey all, all ok with me,first day back at work after maternity leave of over a year, felt as useful as chocolate teapot! uniforms were slightly snug as im still constipated! ds had a high temp last night so spent alot of time fretting and more time on phone to nhs direct!

toots how you doing? what cd you on? are you doing anything different this month?

beth and frankie bubs is probably just snuggling in, give him/her a chance to get those hormones going!

duck blimey you got willpower girl!

annie oh must be coming (excuse the pun) round to the idea slowly.

jojos how you doing? glad your numbers are good sorry you are feeling so crap!

best of luck and babydust to you all xxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey nand, you won't be back at work long before you're off again:haha: when are you planning on telling them your pregnant?
I'm cd8 today. I have a really short time from end of af to ovulation so I'm hoping I can encourage oh to really go for it over the weekend! Im still not sure he actually gets how much :sex: we've got to try and cram in to a short space of time! Men!:dohh:


----------



## NandO1

before we were trying oh wanted it every day, then when we start he was moaning about having to do it every day, then i get my bfp and its all down to him! unless i spell things out for my oh in very basic english he doesnt get it, or if he is annoying me i get graphic and he just gives in and does as i say! you are in for a busy weekend hun hope you got your lucozade!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx ladies

I hope your right!!! 
Where is Star??? 
So excited for you!!!


----------



## Starchase

Hello 

Gutted guess what BFN!!!!!! Well I have decided from now on I will test the old fashioned way once AF late i'll test hate hate hate seeing that bloody control line appear and a sparkly white test line..., lol oh well but good news my temp is still up and I though it wud have started descending today so fx'd

Beth still early for you too especially with the potential IB fx'd honey it will come up for you I know it will xx

Go toots go was the whip present ha ha xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Oh Hun. I'm gutted for you!!!
Ur still in the running, we both r!!! 
When r u expecting AF?


----------



## Starchase

AF due on sunday so gonna hold out now till wed if she doesn't show?? My AF is so predictable it will come on sunday/monday if its gonna come... xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey star, I'm so disappointed for you Hun. It's still early so please don't give up yet. Temps still up is excellent! I have come to the same conclusion as you about testing, I'm determined to not test until af is either due or late. It's a terrible feeling seeing a bfn. You don't need to worry about testing next cycle though cos :witch: ain't coming to visit! :gun::grr::witch::grr::gun:
You and Beth are to keep hold of your pma!!!!


----------



## jojosmami

HI ladies! Really busy today. Have my Dr appt in about 30 mins and still have to get in the shower but had to say morning to my girls! Took last FRER to see progression and it much darker. Getting cramps though but think I remember that being normal. 

Star, so sorry about your BFN. How many dpo are you? How are your temps?
BEth and Frankie, you guys aren't out yet, though its not easy to see those BFN. I got my BFN all the way up to 11dpo! You'll get your ladies!
Toots, you better be :sex: like its going out of style!!!!! 

Well, I didn't get a chance to read all through the posts but will try before I go to my son school today for his fall party. Sending lots of love,:hugs::kiss: and :dust: to my girls!


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, good luck at the docs. Let us know how you get on :kiss:


----------



## Beth_welshy

I know I won't be able to hold out. I have no will power !!! 

I've been taking Vit b50 complex and until what seemed to be IB I had Neon wee. I no longer get the neon wee!! 
Could this be a sign? Would my body need more vit b if I was pregnant?


----------



## Ducktales

Beth- I had same, neon wee then a wipe of blood after you know what, now wee is normal colour but I confess girls I had a cheeky test using a boots own one which was a bfn but after lots of water and mid afternoon wee up to 4 days before I am due so not sure why I bothered
Jojos bfp at only 11 dpo made me do it!
Right I really am not testing till 3rd nov now!!!


----------



## Toots3495

Duck!:dohh: you were being so strong and then gave in to a cheeky test:haha:
It's still early Hun, do you honestly think you'll be able to hold out till the 3rd?!
I wonder if your bodies would require more vit b if you're preggie? I may have to google that!
Beth when are you testing again?


----------



## Beth_welshy

That's what I'm wondering Toots! Let me know if u find anything. 

I know I should hold out and wait but I'm sure I'll test tomorrow.


----------



## Toots3495

My pee is always neon, when I was on the b50 and now with the b100. I've not noticed any change in that. That's pretty weird that you and duck haven't got that anymore cos we can compare with me as I know for def I'm not pregnant yet. I'll keep looking online:thumbup:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Yeah it's wierd. 
I've been looking myself but nothing relevant has come up. 

Thanx Toots :)


----------



## annie00

nanda i hope ur right.. i think thats whats happening to he is coming around to the idea slowly and maybe just dont wanna admitt it .. lol.. thats a big pregress though bc last 4 yrs he cam in me maybe 2 times.. lol.. so im not complainin.. lol

anyways girls im sorry for bfn wait to test again later.. and jojo ur test it very dark im so excited for u .. 
i just found out my friend is pregnant and they wasnt even trying.. oh well next month annie


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hope dh does come round for you Annie! 

I've had some light brown spotting this afternoon. 
Felt a bit light headed and hot flushes in Tesco about half hour ago.


----------



## Frankie

9dpos and a banging headachei increased cm, few more AF like cramps!!! 

Anyone else with me


----------



## Starchase

Hiya

How are we all doing this evening girls? I'm actually doing ok not feeling AF which is weird usually have symptoms by now so she could be teasing me and then she'll pounce it's almost a game!! temp is still up was really happy about that until I got upset today reading Kylarsmom's post today her temps have been fantatic too and they just plumetted today no warning I could feel her pain it's not a fun 2WW apart from Jojo's news and catching up with all of u xxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Not Fun at all Star!! But as long as we stick together!! 

I'm no longer spotting. I'm not sure but I think I may have irritated my cervix by checking it so much. Maybe that's what's causing the spotting. 
Clutching at straws or what!!! Lol


----------



## Starchase

Totally clutching at straws it sucks wish we just had a button on our tummy that we cud push and then thats it baby is ordered and it turns up 2 months later oh and whilst we are at it we have another button we can push and the baby arrives in ur arms in a pink or blue baby grow xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

If only!!!


----------



## Starchase

How are u feeling tonight Beth? xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Ok. Same as I've been except for the light headedness & hot flushes earlier. 

How bout u?


----------



## Starchase

I'm ok a bit blocked up tonight though (Nose)... I just want it to be wed already xx


----------



## Toots3495

Evening girls, everyone having a nice evening? I saw online recently that it's not recommended to check your cervix cos you can cause irritation and a change of infection, it was only one site so i don't know if it's right or not but thought maybe that's why you've had some spotting Beth:shrug:
I still reckon you and star are both sounding serious contenders!:thumbup:
Love and :hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

I meant chance of infection not change:dohh:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx Toots.
Got a feeling I'm out!! Think the spotting is start of AF!!! 

:( :( :( :(


----------



## Toots3495

Oh don't say that Beth! Keep the pma up hun:thumbup: I'll check in with you tomorrow. Off to bed now xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

She got me :(
CD1 for me.

Got my fingers crossed for you Star, Duck & Frankie!!! 

How's things with u Toots?


----------



## Starchase

Oh what a bloody tease she is, next cycle Beth.., how are u? xxxxxxx


----------



## Frankie

Fingers crossed millions for next cycle Beth some how I dont feel like this is my cycle either x


----------



## Ducktales

sorry Beth
no AF yet but feel like it is imminent - really bad af cramps but still sore BB's and so tired i went to bed at 8pm last night and woke up at 9am 
nausea has sort of gone, although i dont fancy many things to eat but am hungry and dizzy
just want something to happen either way
oh and BFN on FMU using a Boots own brand test - will power NIL !

how is everyone else today ?
xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx Star & Frankie

I'm ok. Gutted but it is what it is. Got to think positive for this cycle now. 

Thinking of trying Soy CD5-9. 

Hope she stays away for you!!!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx Duck! 

Hope she stays away!!!


----------



## jojosmami

Good morning ladies! Happy weekend! Bet everyone is getting the kids for Halloween! Well, been going thru craziness over here but that so normal for my life:wacko: Turns out that this huge painful lump growing in my throat is my Thyroid. After 1 ER trip, 1 Dr. appt and alot of Bull S**t I'm still pretty much clueless on what gonna happen. Basically they said I have Hyper Thyroid so my body is spitting out tons of TSH which is a hormone that regulates your thyroid. Well mine is out of control and is spitting out o much they said I could have a heart attack. I'm having heart palpitations,sometimes can't catch my breath and all kinds of crap. So I have an ultrasound next Wednesday for my throat and I'm desperately trying to get to a Thyroid specialist. But other than that I'm doing great!:dohh: They think this happened because of the pregnancy. I already had the Hyper Thyroid but the influx of all these hormones threw it way off. Gonna call the OBGYN on Mon morning because my Dr said this could cause a miscarriage. Did have them do my bloods again to see what my HGC is again. The Dr mentioned that sometimes when your having:baby::baby: because its so much hormone at one time it cause this. I mean I do have a 68% chance of twins but I really don't think that's the case. I'm actually feeling really great pregnancy wise. Haven't been that :sick: mostly in the evening and in the middle night. Been feeling more tired each day, more like wore out! Did get myself to the gym last night! WHich I was really happy I did. Still cramping a little. 

@Beth,so sorry hunni. Have you tried the grapefruit juice and green tea yet? I think it really helped me. That and the SMEP. Lots of love your way!
@Star, my nose is stuffy too! Maybe a good sign for you! Are you gonna test again?
@Duck and frankie, when are you guys testing? 
@Toots, when do you O? You been bedding a lot? 

Ladies, I know its so hard to go thru this 2ww and i crushing when you see that BFN but really, we have great support on here and I really love all you guys for being so excited for me, helping out with kind words and friendship! I'm here for all of you and want to see those :bfp: just as much as you do! Keep that PMA up and really, try the grapefruit juice and green tea! It really helped me. Also, I really think that whole "you need to relax" is really important. I really wanted to get preggo but I joined the gym and was really trying to concentrate on that. If I got a :bfn: then it would said but that would be another month to get weight off! It was keeping my mind busy and I really think that helped too. Plus made the 2 WW way easier! I will happen ladies!! Sending lots of love and :kiss:


----------



## Ducktales

bad AF pains and just started a small bit of light brown discharge so think AF got me but it hasnt started properly yet so i live in hope !


----------



## Frankie

I think im going to wait Jo I normally fall around the 4-6 so if shes not here by then, then il test or I might just try on Wednesday x


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, I hope they get you sorted out asap Hun, again with the drama! Never a dull moment with you around:thumbup: I'm so excited that there's a possibility of twins, thought your symptoms have been super strong from the start! Feel better soon :hugs: 
Beth, I'm so sorry af came. I had a really good feeling about you as well. Hopefully the soy works for you this cycle. We're all in it together so keep your chin up Hun. 
Star, any news? Am I eating my hat or not!:haha:
Duck & Frankie, anything new with you?
Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I've worked today and have sister in laws 30th birthday party to go to tomorrow. Hoping mr toots can keep up a good pave over this weekend. I wanna :baby:
:hugs: and :kiss: girls, enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

Been mega busy today running around getting ready for tomorrow.,.,., My wee man sooo excited loving keeping myself busy trying to keep my mind off everything! I have a dicky tummy today but not AF tummy more had indian lastnight so feel quite gassy.. 

Beth big :hugs: and :kiss: too you xx

Toots have a great night tonight at the birthday party get drunk and have risky :sex: thats how the 16 year olds manage to get pg in my town!! :haha:

Jojo can't believe how ill u are u thave to take care u really shouldn't be at the gym thou shud u?? I totally agree with u about the whole relax aspect of trying easier said than done but we really need to give it ago, I'm due AF tomorrow so not gonna test until I am officially late hopefully POAS on wednesday

Duck how are u feeling tonight? :kiss:

Frankie hope ur still fighting xxxxxxxxxxx PMA all the way xxx :happydance:

My temp still up now at 37.4 and just feeling normal no AF symptoms and not many pg symptoms so who knows xxxxx

still nose all blocked up thou and running like mad lol :dohh:


----------



## Toots3495

:rofl::rofl::rofl: totally agree star! I'll act like a 16yr old! :rofl:
Are you trick or treating tomorrow? What are you dressing up as?!:haha:


----------



## Ducktales

hi girls
just went out for dinner with my husband, i had steak and a glass of red wine as i am so sure AF is coming i thought it would be fine !
I have terrible cramps and backache 
jojo - take care of yourself and I agree - have a rest from the gym !
everyone else, catch up tomorrow
xxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey duck, did you have a nice evening? A glass of wine wouldn't have hurt. Don't give up the pma, af hasn't reared her ugly head yet!


----------



## Starchase

I actually have a nice witch costume dh thinks I'm nuts ha ha my little boy is buzz lightyear "to imfiddity mummy and beyond so funny" I just hope we get trick or treaters we moved into this house in Feb so first halloween.,, I love Halloween but this year I think the UK has gone Halloween nuts its great hee hee xxxxx

16 again whoo hoo xx


----------



## Ducktales

Morning everyone, well I am have been awake all night hot and tossing and turning because......

AF got me
:witch:
:cry:

oh well, 1st day of new cycle !

This month I am going to do the ovulation kit and the temperature thing and see what is going on


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning ladies. 

Well I'm so confused!!!!
Had some red blood yesterday morning which turned to spotting and now the spotting is so light it's only viable when wipe!!! It's light brown. 

I did a test this morning and was a BFN! 

What on earth is going on? Wish she would make her mind up! 
Think I'll wait a few days to see what happens and if she's still not here properly I'll test again. 

Jojo- hope ur ok and u get ur thyroid sorted! 
Duck- sorry she got u!!! 
Star- great news about ur temp
Frankie- hope af stays away
Toots- hope the acting as a horny 16 yr old gets uur BFP!!! 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Oh beth how annoying I know what u mean if she's gonna come fine just bloody well come (sorry for the Pun).., Have u ever had this before? 

Oh sorry Duck onwards and upwards though temping is good but I'm petrified it nose dives now xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Is everyone enjoying Halloween?! 
Star, are you a sexy witch?:thumbup: any updates?
Beth, WTF is going on? Are you still on the agnus castus? I'm sure that messed me up. Hopefully your strange goings on are a little bean settling in!
Jojo, how are you feeling? Is your throat feeling any better?
Duck, I'm sorry af got you! Good luck with this coming cycle.
Frankie, has af stayed away?
Mr toots and I dtd last night and I'm hoping to seduce him again tonight:haha:
Havent had a positive opt yet and no ewcm which seems quite late but we'll see what happens. At least I'm building up a good amount of:spermy:
Lots of love and :dust:


----------



## Frankie

Beth you must be tormented so is it still possible you could become pregnant? 

Well I made it to 11dpo, No AF, no more symptoms apart from more CM!!! not sure when to test like ive had 2 BFN at 7, 8 and 9 dpo :( 

x


----------



## Ducktales

Beth - i have the same
af never really started it was like it was going to and now it has stopped with one tiny wipe of old blood and a bit of light brown discharge.
to be honest it didnt hurt like my normal AF 
What is going on !!
im sure time will tell


----------



## Starchase

Oh my goodness what is going on??? So that is still 4 of us battling the witch whoo hoo, I'm doing good tonight trick or treating was g8 fun and totally distracting! My house looked amazing totally decorated the outside it was fantastic all the kids were well chuffed even dh wore a witches hat with luminous orange wig ha ha so funny

Jojo hope ur feeling better today, toots u are doing us all proud girl and I do think my white witch was sexy ha ha 

I wonder what tomorrow will bring I have a lovely lazy day planned b4 I have to spend the rest of the week Away on business in a hotel on my own :( but at least i have my internet and B&B buddies will be with me xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Happy Halloween ladies. 

I have no idea what my body is doing. There must be something out there effecting us!!! 
I'm not taking the Agnus Castus now. 

Hope ur all ok.


----------



## Starchase

I think the witch is too scared to come we are all waiting to batter her lol xxxx


----------



## annie00

happy Halloween ladies.. dont worry i still check up every day time to time.. lol keep updated.. anyways yall have a good nite


----------



## Toots3495

Good morning ladies, you're all keeping me in suspense! Hopefully we'll have a load of :bfp: coming up:thumbup:


----------



## jojosmami

Morning ladies! Hope everyone had a good weekend. Feeling pretty good this morning. Thing in my throat going down. Really thinking that the surge of hormones made every thing go out of wack. Still going to have to make tons of Dr appt today but feeling better. I am a typical emotional, hormonal mess though! :wacko: I was crying on and of all day yesterday! For no reason. I went to the gym again yesterday and I was on a machine to strengthen your abs ( which by the way I found out its good to excerice even the strength training as long as your pulling to much weight so I'm doing 10 lbs) and this beautiful, skinny lady comes up to me as I'm sweating like a hog, and say, "Hi, you'll get a better work out if you... " And I jumped in and said with a crackling voice trying to hold back the anger and tears " Well I"M PREGNANT so I can't pull to much weight. ANd by the way who the hell are you?" She stepped back and said " I'm the fitness trainer here and I was just going to say you are using the machine wrong." :shy::shy::blush::blush: I was MORTIFIED!!! I felt like such an ass!!! I got up and walked away crying. I left right away and when I walked in the door my hubby asked what was wrong and I just lost it.:haha: THat will be in the memory books! Tummy feels really full and tight today. Have so much to do today, hope I can stay awake and do it! 
Sound like you ladies may have scared the witch off!! Let's hope we can scare her some more and she'll stay away for good!

When is everyone testing?
@Star how are your temps?
@Toots, I only had EWCM 1 time, with 1 wipe of the toliet paper my whole last cycle so you just :sex::sex::sex::sex: and get those :spermy: in there!!1 
@Beth & Duck, really sounds like IB to me! How many DPO are you ladies?
@Frankie can you get some cheapies and test? I didn't get a BFP until 11dpo and that was the super faint cheapy test where you could hardly see it and most people would have called it an evap so keep testing!!! 
Can't wait to see some more :bfp: 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:hug::friends::hug::friends::af::af::af::af::bfp::bfp::bfp::hug::friends::hug::friends::hug:


----------



## Starchase

Helo hello

Well No AF today temp still high so fingers crossed, hopefully get to test on wednesday if she stays away!!! How ar ethings today Beth and duck here or not here?? I have fuller bb's today and nipples a bit bruised feeling today no AF cramps but still not trusting her lol...,

Oh I am totally chuffed u are feeling better Jojo about time, i went to our travel agents this morning and I'm busy saying to her if I book it now for the three of us for next October what happens with the baby ha ha (think I even rubbed my tummy) lol what a dafty!!

Toots how did last night go?

Frankie how are u feeling?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey ladies

She well and truly got me!!! 
Got my fingers crossed she doesn't get the rest of u!!!

I'm trying Soy this Cycle see how it goes! 

Glad ur feeling better Jojo. 
Catch that Sperm Toots
Sounds so good Star!!
What's news Duck & Frankie? 

I just called in tesco to get my soy and OPks
:) :) :)


----------



## Starchase

Congratulations Beth whoo hoo CD 1 at least u know now that this month is now a brand new month for u, so what is the plan this month what does soy do? I have never used OPK's but thought I'd use them this month if need be.... 

Seriously how are you and dh doing?
Big hugs and kisses
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Youve got a good excuse Jojo, your pregnant! Hormones running wild and being poorly as well, so don't be embarrassed about what happened at the gym. She should have introduced herself as a fitness trainer first before telling you that you were doing it wrong. I'm glad to hear your throat is getting better. My oh sister used to do resistance training to strengthen her abs, apparently a strong tum helps with the birth:thumbup:
Star, it's looking good! When would your temps normally start dropping?
Beth, that bloody :witch: has certainly been messing you around! At least now it's a new cycle on the soy. When do you normally ovulate?
We :sex: on Saturday and oh got all randy this morning! Only prob was that I had to get ready for work so I didn't have time to lay around with my legs in the air, gutted! The green tea and grapefruit juice must be working cos I actually had loads of ewcm this morning, oh said it was like an otters pocket:rofl: sorry girls that's way to much info for a Monday!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey Star

I'm counting today as CD3 as i had red flow the last 2days. Soy isoflavours(spelling?) is meant to act like clomid. It tricks your body into thinking your not producing enough oestrogen so your body works harder to produce it's own and you should release a stronger egg. This is what I've read. I'm will be taking 120mg CD3-5 160mg CD6-7. 

I'm really excited about it!!! People say it brings ov forward and increases LP. 
I find OPKs really useful especially as my cycles r irregular! 
I'm doing SMEP again this cycle. Every other day from CD8 until u get a positive OPK then every day for 3days miss a day and do it again one last shot! 


DH is quite oblivious to what I'm taking. He knows im taking vitamins but hasn't a clue what they do. 
I'm slowly educating him about TTC! He says it will happen when it happens but I want it to happen now!!! 

How bout u and DH? 

xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Toots I love your lingo!!! 
I don't think anything is TMI on here anymore! Lol. 

xxx

EDIT

Toots- I ovulated CD23 last cycle and CD19 cycle b4.


----------



## Toots3495

That's quite a way off isn't it, plenty of time for the soy to get into your system. How long are your cycles generally Beth? 
I gotta agree, on this thread nothing is tmi!:haha:


----------



## Beth_welshy

It's ranged from 28 to 40 so I have no idea. I just take it day by day. The OPKs help a lot so I can keep an eye on my LP. Which for the last 2 were only 7days. I didn't OPK before so I can't comment on the others. 

What about u toots? When u expecting to ov?


----------



## jojosmami

Sorry about the :witch: Beth! But, sounds like you have a good plan for this coming cycle!!
Star you have such great will power not to test yet! WIth your temps still high and no sign of AF!!! I can't wait to see you test! What do you think? You feel preggo?
Toots, thanks for support honey. THat lady probably thinks I'm the biggest bitch in the world!!! But your right, she didn't have a name tag or even a uniform on, I think it was her day off so I had no idea who she was but it was nice of her to try to help. Maybe I should wear a big tag that says " I'm pregnant, emotional, hormonal and am very unstable! Please proceed with caution!! :haha: BTW, congrats on the EWCM!! Otter's pocket?!?!?!?!?! :rofl::rofl: Hysterical!!! Remember my hubby had made a comment about the same thing. It was something like he had great skills because of how wet I was :haha: Didnt have the heart to tell him it had nothing to do with him it was the juice! Sounds like its working though! I didn't get EWCM though just watery so sounds like your better off! COME ON :bfp:!!!


----------



## Frankie

Im feeling pretty ok, any signs have disappeared I should be 12dpo had nothing but more CM!! thats about it so just the waiting game for me x


----------



## Toots3495

I'm pretty bloated and achy in my tum Beth, I've also had an increase in the cm so I reckon today or tomorrow. Jojo highly recommended grapefruit juice and green tea and I must say I've noticed a massive difference 
this cycle. I also drink pineapple juice. It's definately worth doing. 
Jojo I reckon the proceed with caution badge is a fab idea!:haha: do the hormones continue to be all over the place throughout the whole pregnancy or do they settle down?


----------



## jojosmami

Well for me the Beginning and the end are typically worse as the middle has been pretty good for me. You feel better, your extra excited because your really starting to get a bump, you find out what the sex is, people are noticing but you have good energy and a pretty much over "normal" but i did notice even in the 2nd trimester right before I had a big growth spurt I would get extra emotional and more aggravated, mean and short tempered. THe begining of the pregnancy your body is going thru so much and your so nervous and have so much going thru your mind I think it makes it worse. The last couple months your body is just so tired and you just want to hold your baby and be done with the pregnancy that it just gives you no patience! Cant wait to feel all that!


----------



## Toots3495

Have you got an estimated due date Jojo? And any names you like yet?:happydance:
Bet hubby stays out of your way when your in a hormonal frame of mind!:haha:


----------



## Starchase

Oh jojo I can just see dh and the kids running away shouting here she comes oh oooh, I really want to enjoy my next pg had the worst one ever first time round, don't know how I managed it looking back but that will never happen again is what the dr assures me!! 

When do u usually start to show Jojo?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey star, having a good day? I'm soooooo bored! Can't wait to go home:happydance:


----------



## Frankie

JoJo did you have an increase in CM 12dpo?

Im gonna test tomorrow like 

x


----------



## jojosmami

My EDD is July 8th, we have a couple names but it usually takes forever to decide on one because it has to sound good in English and Spanish which is alot harder than you think:winkwink: ANd yes, everyone pretty much just keeps their mouth shut and stays out of my way:haha:

Star its gonna be hard to tell because my 1st I started around 5 months, my 2nd it was about 8weeks but it was twins, @ 10 weeks my bump was the same size it was at 5 months with my first. THey say the more babies the faster you show but I'm not a small person so not sure how this is gonna play out? I'm really getting excited though! I'm still waiting on the Dr to see what my HGC levels from Friday were. He see's patients till noon and then will call me. I'm waiting for the Thyroid Dr to call me too. Guess a nap this afternoon is out:shrug: Called the OBGYN and they said no need for an early appt as long as I get to a Thyroid Dr soon. Also asked about excerise while been preggo (Wanted to hear it from an offical) and they said it was fine. Try not to get my heart rate above 160 but its hard because my resting heart rate is faster than normal because of the Hyperthyroid. I JUST WANT ANSWERS PEOPLE!!!


----------



## jojosmami

Frankie, I had tons of watery CM from CD1 till CD17 which is 3 dpo then it all dried up till yesterday! But I hear alot of women saying increased CM is a big pregnancy symptom for them


----------



## Toots3495

Stomach feels pretty achy at the moment and I feel a bit under the weather. Can ovulation make you feel a bit crappy? :shrug:


----------



## Beth_welshy

I had cramps/ shooting pain near my ovaries when I was ovulating. 

Didn't feel under the weather as such. 

R u taking anything different this cycle?


----------



## Frankie

jojosmami said:


> Frankie, I had tons of watery CM from CD1 till CD17 which is 3 dpo then it all dried up till yesterday! But I hear alot of women saying increased CM is a big pregnancy symptom for them

I hope so it was dry but has been on the up today im going to test tomorrow I dont think I am like but you never no x


----------



## Starchase

Its just so exciting I'm loving living this all through you its great fun, so if there is only one in there this time u'll find it all a breeze lol

Toots don't know how I feel if I'm honest tired and down is probably the best bet but still up beat when I try to be so WEIRD is probably the right answer almost in limbo..., not long now till home time I can't be bothered going away tomorrow boo!! xx


----------



## jojosmami

I really hope everything goes smooth this time around! I really want to feel what its like to go into labor naturally! 

Toots, I actuaal felt really crappy around O time each month!


----------



## jojosmami

Well, Dr just called back and said HCG went from 100.3 @ 12dpo to 221.5 @ 14dpo! So its doubling! Said it puts me at around 5 wks or so. When I do the math as my ticker says I'm only 4 wk and 4 days so don't know what that's about? Not gonna tell hubby because this is what happened when I had my twins! We shall see!


----------



## jojosmami

ok, so I just looked up some info and here's what I found! 

HCG Levels for single pregnancy: DPO AVG HIGH
14 48 119
15 59 147

HCG level for Twin Pregnancy : 14 68 159
15 38 313

Mine is 221.5 @ 14dpo!!! OMG!! Now this does't mean def twins but all I gotta say is WOW!!


----------



## Toots3495

How would you feel about having twins jojo?:baby::baby:
I've just done an opt and got a fairly dark line which i guess is a positive.
Does that mean i'm ovulating, have ovulated or I'm about to ovulate? DTD saturday and this morning and I'm hoping to tomorrow as well so will I be in the right window of time? I keep a fertility diary on an app on my phone and looking back over the last few months we never seem to dtd on cd12 which is tomorrow, perhaps thats where we've been going wrong:shrug:


----------



## Toots3495

OMG! That is a wow moment jojo!:happydance:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Wow Jojo. 
I'd love twins!!! 

If it's positive today Toots u should ov in the next 12-36 hours! I would dtd tonight and tomoz. Cover all bases!!! 
Very exciting stuff!!! 
GL xxx


----------



## Toots3495

oh face will be a picture when i say we should dtd tonight. You could have knocked me over with a feather when he performed this morning!:haha: Might have to consider the miss whiplash plan again:haha::haha:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Do whatever it takes Toots!!! 
It's his spermie soldiers mission to catch that egg of yours!!!! Lol

xxx


----------



## Frankie

Toots strap him to the headboard!!!! x


----------



## Toots3495

:haha: good thinking frankie! Anything new with you?
So the spermy from this morning should hopefully be ready and waiting in my tubes? I hope they choose to accept the mission:thumbup:
Beth when will af be leaving you?


----------



## jojosmami

If you get a pos OPK then you can o anytime within 24 to 48 hrs. Its best if you take it twice a day to see how the level is changing but if you got a pos right now then I its great that you did it this morning because if it happened today you would be covered. If you manage to DTD tomorrow and really try to squeeze in on Wens too then I think you'd be covered! We DTD every other day including O day up until CD17 so I would just try and hump his brains out these next couple days. If you do it tomorrow night sleep with the :spermy: in you! Its gross and uncomfortable but that and the juice and tea were the only thing I did different this month!


----------



## Beth_welshy

She should be gone in 2 or 3 days time. 

I'm excited to take my 1st Soy tonight! 
Some of the girls on the other thread says it increases EWCM too. Woohoo!!! 

Hope his spermies except the mission!!!


----------



## Toots3495

I'll give it a bloody good go!:thumbup: I'll do another test in the morning and again in the evening and see what changes there are on the test.
Beth do you also try the green tea and juice cos i've noticed quite a difference this time with the cm. Are there any side effects to the soy or will you feel just the same? I hope it works for you:happydance:


----------



## Starchase

Yeah toots totally agree just call in sick to both ur work and just keep doing it and lying flat all day ha ha have fun girl that way u have more chance tbecause the orgasm seemingly causes a vacumn and pulls everything through the cervix I was fascinated reading about it all this month hee hee xx

Hee hee love the mission talks, the only mission I'm on just now is a fat ass lazy one can not be bothered moving at all ha ha, just wish I could stop eating, had 2 teas again this is awful!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

You must have a hungry little bean in there star! When do you have to leave to go on your work trip?


----------



## Starchase

I leave tomorrow t-time really can't be bothered going will prob do me the world of good though terrible I know but I always sleep really well in a hotel STARFISH all the way and no snoring hee hee I have a sharp pain at the top of my right BB just above the nipple tonight really nippy??

xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

I can't stomach Green tea or grapefruit juice. I have quite a bit of ewcm anyways but I'm gonna take EPO as well. 

Some girls say to take them b4 bed coz there are side effects like headaches hot flushes. 

Any new symptoms star? Except for being hungry 

Xxx


----------



## Toots3495

ooohhh maybe the nips are giving you a clue! Will you have access to a pc to keep in touch while you're away? Theres nothing quite like a big bed all to yourself, complete bliss!


----------



## Toots3495

I've been taking the epo beth and I havent noticed any probs but I always take all my tabs in the evening. I find it better to get into a routine so I dont forget to take them.


----------



## Beth_welshy

No I've never had side effects with the EPo either. Think the soy does tho! 
Was taking them all in the morning

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Yeah taking my laptop with me so will still be in touch,... my dad arrives from malaysia on Thursday not seen him for 3.5 years wud love to tell him i'm pg but trying so hard not to put pressure on me again ha ha easier said than done I know xxxx


----------



## Frankie

Not a BFP yet gonna test tomorrow feeling crampy again :( x


----------



## Toots3495

That'll be lovely to see your dad after such a long time star. Is he over here for long? Will you be testing in the next day or so:happydance:
Good luck tomorrow Frankie. How are you feeling about the crampy feeling, not af i hope!


----------



## Frankie

Toots3495 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Frankie. How are you feeling about the crampy feeling, not af i hope!

Im ok about it I cant even tell you what it is as I aint had a proper period yet so could be my body getting back to normal!!


----------



## Starchase

He is arriving for my baby cousins wedding on sat then he is leaving on Sunday so flying visit unfortunately but can't wait still thinking about wed testing but really wanna do it tomo morning cant face BFN thou?? what u think?


----------



## Toots3495

I'm leaning towards TEST!!!!!!!! :happydance: But I know what you mean about not wanting to face another bfn. Its a really tough one hun. I'd love to log on tomorrow and see that you've got a lovely BFP!!!:thumbup::baby:


----------



## Starchase

I'd love that too, Jojo go and pee on a stick for me I'm too scared ha ha let me log on tomorrow to see STARCHASE - BFP ha ha ha xxx My temperature is still 37.2??? this is so cruel if she not here tomorrow then something not right xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Surely star your temps would be dropping if your not preggie? I still reckon your smuggling a little bean!
I've just got out the shower and I have got loads of blue veins on my boobs. If during my 2ww I start banging on about veins can you girls please tell me to calm down as I had them at the beginning of my cycle:haha:


----------



## Starchase

Lol sure will ha ha, I've been watching other peoples charts and it's devastating to watch some just plummet others creep down so scared mine just goes but 37.2 seems high other charts max temp about 36.6 - 36.8 so who knows I.m wondering if PCOS has higher temp with a higher progesterone level rather than pg its so complicated really isn't it xx


----------



## Toots3495

It is complicated, the whole things a bit of a nightmare really! Do you sometimes think that we have to much info and tests etc on hand when really the 2ww would be so much easier if we just had to wait it out:shrug:
Did you have a struggle to conceive your first little one?


----------



## Beth_welshy

That's lovely ur dad is staying for a few days Star!!! Bet u can't wait. How wonderful it would be to give him such wonderful news. 
I'm also inclined to say TEST. But it's ur decision and u know how u feel. 

I've got everything crossed for u!!!!


----------



## Starchase

Hilarious story!!! I was always told I could never have any kids from the age of 15 so had counselling because its all I ever wanted, was with my ex for 8 years and nothing then split up after he tore my heart out, and 2 years later I started dating my best friend well I was pg within 3 weeks of being together!!!! Crazy I know but 6 years later we are still together and love him too bits so no we have never been in this position I found out when I was 7 weeks pregnant I was on antibiotics so thought they messed up my period couldn't have kids so never thought for one minute my nipples were killing me and my DH said one night after the pub thats a sign of being nickettt I burst in too tears and then told him my heart breaking story that I cudn't ever have his kids he hugged me all night.... 

My Best friend who I lived with came home upset cos her period was also missing I had to go to tesco and buy her test she made me buy 2 pack so I pee'd on one too so that she wasn't peeing alone ha ha 

Well when she walked into the bathroom I was watching tv when she screamed and told me to get in the bathroom...., I thought she had messed up the tests we then bought another 3 tests all POSITIVE!!! best feeling ever

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

That's such a lovely story!!! 

Not being able to have children is one of my biggest fears!!! Knowing I have PCOS makes it even scarier. But I'll stay positive!!!!


----------



## Starchase

Beth_welshy said:


> That's lovely ur dad is staying for a few days Star!!! Bet u can't wait. How wonderful it would be to give him such wonderful news.
> I'm also inclined to say TEST. But it's ur decision and u know how u feel.
> 
> I've got everything crossed for u!!!!

Oh thanks beth I am so excited about seeing him :happydance: wud be great if I could tell him something special too especially to his face xx Rather than bloody skype xx


----------



## Frankie

Beth_welshy said:


> That's such a lovely story!!!
> 
> Not being able to have children is one of my biggest fears!!! Knowing I have PCOS makes it even scarier. But I'll stay positive!!!!

I love your positiveness Beth x


----------



## Starchase

Beth I also have PCOS and have one wee one so u will defo be fine, u just have to be precise about when u do it so just do it all the time like we did (sometimes 3x a day oh to be young and want each other that much again!) lol nah really couldn't be bothered doing that again ha ha... 

PCOS was never the reason why I couldn't have I have had 2 cysts removed by laproscopy but there is so much dr's can do now, I think I need to go for a check up if this is not my month got some symptoms this last 2 months

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx Frankie. I do believe the mind is very powerful! And if I'm wrong keeping positive won't do any harm!! 

Ur right Star! Doctors can do so much now!


----------



## Ducktales

sorry i havent been on much - manic hours at work
well AF got me so I will join you other girls on a new cycle - but i dont know whether to count CDO1 as the day i sort of got my period, then it stopped for 24 hours and i got it again properly today ?!!!!
x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey duck. 
Sorry she got u!!! I'm going from the first day I had red flow. If that's any help. I'm not sure if I'm right tho. 

I'm CD 4 today. Took my first soy isoflavones last night. 
The only side effect I've noticed is being really thirsty through the night. Had a headache b4 bed last night and still there now so I can't comment on that really. 

Did ur Oh smermies except the mission toots? Lol

Star- any news? 

Frankie- how u feeling? 

Jojo- hope ur feeling better! 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, star that was a heart warming story. Goes to show if somethings meant to be then you'll get it. Did you pee on a stick this morning?:happydance:
Beth, how's you today?
Jojo, how's our resident hormonal pregnant lady today?
Duck, I'm sorry the bloody witch got you. Count cd1 as the day you got a full flow. 
We didn't manage to dtd last night:growlmad: but at least we did yesterday morning so I'm not to upset. Going to have another go tonight and probably tomorrow so we should be covered:thumbup:


----------



## Beth_welshy

I'm good thanx Toots. I've got my PMA back!!! 

How about u? 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

I'm good thanks Beth. Glad to hear you got your pma back:thumbup: it does help you feel better when you know you're doing something different to help your cycle, fingers crossed the soy works it's magic!:happydance:
Did you watch 'the little house' on itv last night? Talk about a mother in law from hell!!:wacko:


----------



## Beth_welshy

No I didn't but I sky+ it! Might watch it tonight! 

I heard it was quite disturbing!


----------



## Toots3495

It was really good, definately worth a watch. :thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

I've just read something interesting about honey. Apparently it's rich in minerals and amino acids that nourish the reproductive system and stimulate ovarian function. It's considered by some experts to be a fertility super food!:thumbup:


----------



## jojosmami

MOrning Ladies! YOur resident ball of hormones is doing well this morning. Last night, not so good. My DH is gonna be in the dog house alot these next few month I suppose. Pretty much everything he says makes me cry:dohh: I was getting my son ready for school and and he said " Mama, the baby is growing already cause you have a big belly!" I would have been able to deal with that comment until my DH started laughing! :growlmad: Then, I made dinner even though I was feeling a little :sick: I didn't taste it aas much as normal becasue I was just not feeling like tasting anything, so when we sat down to eat I appologized to my hubby if it wasn't the best. After dinner I noticed that he cleaned his plate so I said happily "I guess it wasn't that bad if you ate it all" And instead of just agreing with me he said " ANything is good with Katsup on it" And then, oh yes, there's more, It was only 7:30pm and I told him I was gonna just go to bed when he asked why I told him that my belly wasn't feeling well and I was really sleepy He said in a very mocking tone " Oh, is the baby doing that? Your only 5 wks you can't be having any symptoms yet. THis is gonna be a long 9 months!" WTF??? :growlmad: Well, my emotions took over and I starting :sad2: I lost it and stormed out of the room. He came in later and tried to talk but it was too late! I understand he doesn't get it and maybe if I wasn't so emotional I would have just told him to shut up but I cried myself to sleep. I think he really felt bad because when I woke up he had made me my cup of tea.:thumbup: Feel a little :sick: today but other wise good. Have 2 appts tomorrow for my throat so hopefully will be all taken care of. 

Star, did you test? So excited for you. I would love to pee on a test for you hunni!!! 
Sorry about the :witch: Duck. On to next cycle! Now you have a fresh start!
Beth, Ther eare so many women who think the same way as you. I think its pretty normal for a women to have that fear but your BFP is coming soon hunni!
Frankie, when you gonna test?
Toots, glad you were able to get it in the morning at least. Have you done another OPK yet today? How's the CM?


----------



## Toots3495

:growlmad:Men! You're just super sensitive at the moment Jojo, what with you're hormones all over the place plus the probs and worry about your throat. There's nothing worse than cooking a meal and it not being appreciated, that really makes me so cross! Do you feel as tho you are starting to show a little bit? Cos if there's 2 in there everything is gonna happen quicker isn't it. Sending you a big case load of :hugs:
I haven't had as much cm as I had yesterday so I reckon I did actually ovulate yesterday. I'm going to test with an opt later and see what that looks like.


----------



## jojosmami

That's what happened to me. After I O I still had Watery CM but it slowly decreased for 3 day I think and then went on holiday :haha: Thanks for the support. I do feel my tummy getting a little harder and I def see the shape of my belly changing. BUt I'm also really bloated so could be that:shrug: Can't wait to see what your OPK says. Your still gonna :sex: tonight though right?


----------



## Toots3495

Definately and tomorrow as well just to be sure. Probably then drop it down to every 2 days till at least the end of the weekend. Do you think that'll be enough?


----------



## jojosmami

Yea, sounds good to me! You have a good feeling about this month right??? You have to come join the July Beach Bumps!! Its so crazy I'm due in July because my birthday is in July! Have you had a chance to sleep with the :spermy: in you yet? Oh, I can't wait till you get your :bfp:!!!!


----------



## Toots3495

When are you planning on telling everyone Jojo? Will you save it until Christmas? What about your little ones, do they know yet?
Id love to join the July beach bumps so hopefully the :spermy: get their lazy arses in gear this month and fertilise my eggie! I shall be sleeping with them in me tonight:thumbup: I don't know how positive I feel this time round, I'm hoping my pma will go through the roof during the dreaded 2ww!


----------



## annie00

hey ladies sorry beth af got u .. good luck next time..

Jojo- dont worry about that lady at the gym she prolly understand its just ur hormone...

i got off my period yesterday so hopefully we can do the bd alot and succeed lol


----------



## jojosmami

I've told a couple people in the family and told my both my BFF's of course. He told his mom and brother. We are gonna make the official announcement at my DD birthday party on the 13th of this month! My kids do know. My DD doesn't get it yet but my DS is SUPER excited!!!


----------



## Toots3495

Its lovely that your son is excited. Its great that you've got a nice occasion to make your announcement:thumbup: Where are you going to pull the energy from to organise the party!


----------



## jojosmami

That is the million dollar question my love! I ant even find the energy to go pee let alone plan a party!!!


----------



## Toots3495

So long as you're not peeing where you stand hun:rofl:


----------



## Starchase

Hello

Well I am super gutted BFN... this morning????? still no AF and temp still 37.2 I'm mega confused now..

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey star, wtf is going on? Af is due today or tomorrow?


----------



## Starchase

It was due on sunday??? xx


----------



## Frankie

BFN for me suppose its just not meant to be!!!! :)


----------



## jojosmami

Toots, It would take less energy to just stand up and just pee then walking to the loo, and having to sit, wipe,stand,flush,wash hands etc! :rofl: 

Star, are you sure its a BFN? My 1st couple were super faint!!! Is there any other reason your AF wouldn't be here? Can you call your Dr?


----------



## jojosmami

Frankie, what DPO are you? Are you sure its not too early?


----------



## Toots3495

I don't understand that star:wacko: So you're now late, temps still up but a bfn??????!! Have you noticed any new symptoms?
Sorry to hear about the bfn frankie, are you still testing early? When is af due?


----------



## Starchase

No other reason well weird I was standing on the toilet seat up at the light this morning nothing there should I buy a clear blue?

Frankie its still early for you try in 48hrs fx'd x

xx


----------



## Starchase

My boobs are now killing me so sore, can't sleep, mega emotional just had a melt down before jumping on the train more cm?? ACNE!!! sore back too well bummed oh and bloated too

xx


----------



## jojosmami

WHat kind did you use this time?


----------



## Frankie

jojosmami said:


> Frankie, what DPO are you? Are you sure its not too early?

Well I had the EWCM and back pains 2 weeks ago this wednesday!! does that mean I ovulated that day or a few days later?

I would make me at 13dpo grrrrrrrrrrr x


----------



## Starchase

I bought 20x tests online last month I know they work perfect for BFN's now had 19 of them ha ha

Not sure whether to buy a didital one where I can read not pregnant might make it more real but then again might make it more real :( xx


----------



## Toots3495

Maybe the cheap tests aren't picking up on low levels. Might not be a bad idea to get a digi one. This must be driving you nuts:wacko:


----------



## Frankie

It is Toots the fact ive just come off the pill isnt helping so my hormones could be all over the place just wish I either got my AF or A BFP!!! x


----------



## Starchase

Decided.... there is a boots at Glasgow train station I am gonna do it ha ha that is te mission for the evening buy the test and pee on the test tomorrow morning then cry either way ha ha it really is doing my head in my AF so predictable never late so freaking out where she is now?? Wonder if I'm right about PCOS playing up oh who knows lol and there goes the freaking out again ha ha xxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Go for it star! Are you away on your trip now?


----------



## Starchase

Yeah on the train tap tap tapping away to u guys xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Love it Star! We can keep gossiping even with you on the move:thumbup: How long till you reach your destination?


----------



## Starchase

half an hour then buy buy buy trying to psych myself up I really really want this,... :) I actually am looking fwd to some quiet time in the hotel to sort my head out I am another major emotional hormonal crazy lady sorry Jojo xx

Battery gonna die on laptop so will log on again when I get to hotel xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Ok star, stock up on plenty of tests!!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Oh Star I hope the boots test gives u ur BFP!!! 

Sorry bout ur BFN Frankie. Could it be too early? 

Jojo- Men hey!!!! 

How r u doing Duck? Af causing u any pain? 

Annie - gl for this cycle. 

Toots- yay for ovulation and :sex:

AF is causing me so much pain today. Lots of cramping this evening! Had lots of big clots today. 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Put a nice hot water bottle on your tum Beth. What painkillers do you take? I find nurofen to work best. Do you normally suffer from heavy bleeds?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Good idea toots think I'll get the hot water bottle. 
Don't like using painkillers unless I can't bare it. 

No they don't tend to be heavy. Last month was very clotty and heavy but that was my early m/c. That was much more painful tho!!! Felt sick and faint from the pain!!! 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Beth, how's the pain Hun?
Star, have you reached your destination? What's the hotel like? And most importantly did you buy tests?!


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, I'm pleased to report that oh and I :sex: last night and I keep the :spermy: in all night! I had another pos opt last night so fingers crossed we've timed it right. 
Jojo, how are you feeling today? 
Beth, have you still got the crampy pains?
Star, did you :test:
Duck and Frankie, how are you today?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning ladies

How u all doing? 
Any news star? Hope u slept ok in the hotel. 

Cramps are still painful but not so bad today. Hot water bottle helped a lot last night. Thanx for suggesting it toots. I haven't used a water bottle since b4 birth control. Forgot how soothing it was. 

Still no side effects with the soy. I'm gonna up my dose to 160mg this evening. 

xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Yay for keeping smermies in all night toots!!! 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

If they can't find their way after being in all night then there's no hope for them:haha:
Can you up the dose of soy mid cycle then Beth?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Yeah so it's more like a natural increase in oestrogen. Some girls increase some stay the same. U can take up to 200mg

Swim spermies swim!!! xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

How's everyone doing???

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Beth, its been v quiet on here today. Hope everyones alright! Its unusual for jojo not to pop in and say good morning. And what about star?
Hows your day been? 
I've just done another opt and its still showing a nice dark line, thats been the same for the last 3 days. Have I ovulated yet? Or do they show up like that for the 12-48 hour window of fertile time? Dont know why I use the bloody things, they just confuse me:haha:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey Toots

It's been really quiet today :( I hope everyone is ok!! 

I don't think uv ovulated yet toots if the opks r still dark. But dont quote me on it. I'd ask around especially the girls who temp and opk. Have u felt any twinges in ur ovaries. 
I knew I was ovulating I could feel it. 

Got bad cramps again tonight :( 
Can't wait for her to pack her bags!!!


----------



## Starchase

:cry::cry:

Hey pretty gutted I think AF is here not sure but think so..., well got off the train last night with a headache classical AF symptom for me, BOOTS was closed so actually took that as a sign!!

Went to conference was mobbed all day so never got a moment piece to come online headache still with me. Didn't buy a test got back to hotel and brown spotting on toilet roll so pretty sure she is coming plus didn't pee all day I've been peeing every 2 hours which is massive for me I pee once in the morning, tea time and bedtime normally.

AF is just mean, So ladies can I join u again this month I need your help gonna temp again, need soy advice and what else do I need to do other than chill out and reduce my stress levels think that might be what caused late AF??

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Today I've had sharp twinges behind my belly button, wonder if thats ovulation type pain? Looks like oh will have to perform for a few more nights!:haha:
Get the hot water bottle out again hun:hugs: Af will soon bugger off and then its off you go again!:thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

Oh star i'm so sorry, I was totally convinced with you as well. Af is a wicked old bitch!! Stay with us hun, its nice to just come on here and chat isnt it:thumbup: 
Sending you loads of :hugs: and :kiss:
Are you considering soy for your next cycle?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Oh Star I'm so sorry. She's so evil!!!! I was sure u were gonna get a bfp! 
Of course u can stick with us!!! We all need eachothers support!! 

Toots- my pinching pain was right next to my hip. Not sure bout belly button? 

I've got my little hot water bottle :) DH is making a trip to the chippy soon. Can't be doing with cooking tonight!!!


----------



## Starchase

Yeah been interested what u guys were saying about it I am now on a severe count down for a baby so have to get pg before crimbo otherwise i have to take a career break next year. We won't stop trying after christmas it just changes my priorities.

My son turns 5 in June and goes to school he starts on the 18th August the big plan was that I wud be off on maternity leave to take him to school everyday. I work full time as a consultant and feel like I have missed loads already as I work 60hrs a week I decided that I am NOT missing out on his 1st school year its too important. So I have decided to take a career break (No pay) for 3 months to cover his half days and then cut back to mummy hours ~28hrs a week.

Hope it doesn't come to that and I get the whole year off paid + a whole year with my family

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

I had pinch ache type sensations around my right hip yesterday beth but didnt take a great deal of notice. Gonna dtd tonight but I'll give oh tomorrow night off and then do it again friday. The day off is really to build up some reserves:haha: A chippy tea sounds a brilliant idea, wish I'd done that!
Star, thats some work load, 60 hours!! Don't beat yourself up cos you've had to work hun but I know what you mean about wanting to be there for school runs etc. It makes me so annoyed when I see these v young girls pushing their prams around with no bloody job to go to, and theres people like you having to work those sorts of hours and feeling you've missed some parts of your sons upbringing. Why dont you treat yourself to nice big glass of wine hun:thumbup:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Gosh those r long hours star!!! I do worry when we eventually have a baby how much I will miss out on. I know I will have to go back to work full time! 
What days r u looking at doing Soy? 

Toots- the twinges by ur hip sound right !! Strange ur opks r still dark tho!


----------



## annie00

i no this is a stupid question but when would i ovulate if i started the the 26th and stopped the 30th.. i have a 47 day cycle.. but it can very from 38-47 hmm.. i think i would ovulate i say around December 1st.. that means i wont be preg for Christmas.. man that sux.. all bc my cycles are so long.. wow.. thats a total bummer.. man this sux so much.. oh well i think im getting sick... my throat hurts head hurts.. i think im either getting flu are a cold.. a cold front came down last night and its been rainin all day yesterday and today..


----------



## Toots3495

It is strange about the dark line on test beth.The annoying thing is that I've now run out of opt so the rest of the week will remain a mystery:haha: the way I get myself in such a state then its probably not a bad thing I've run out!


----------



## jojosmami

Afternoon ladies! Such a crazy day! Lets just say I offically have pregnant woman brian. I won't bore you ladies with details but holy crap I'm lucky I got home with all the kids!! :dohh: Had my throat u/s and my Thyroid Dr appt today and lets just say I HATE DR.'s! Basically a Thyroid Nodgule started to bleed which apparently is not a very common thing but not horrible, and that was the reason I had that big pain thing growing from my neck. However, she said I don't have any problems with my Thyroid it self other than it being a little swollen. She said as soon as you get pregnant your Thyroid levels drop and its perfectly normal. So, my freakin family Dr. freaked me out and scared me to dealth about the possibilty of having a heart attach, and losing my baby for NO REASON!!! UGGGGGGHHHHH! That just topped of my crazy day! I know I'm suppose to cut caffine but today, I gave in and grabed a Doughnut and a coffee for Dunkin Doughnuts (DO you have that in the UK?) So yummy! NOw just a couple minutes before I have to leave to grab my son from the bus stop! I actually can't wait to get to the gym because I have so much stress and frustration built up! 

@Star, so sorry hunni about AF! Stick with it and it will happen!! Have you concidered trying the SMEP? What about the grapefruit and tea?
@Toots, speaking of grapefruit how's your CM doing? I think its possible you could be O'ing today my luv so get to :sex: I always get pains and cramps all over including behind my belly button when I O. My BBS get sore too. Keep taking the grapefruit and doing OPKs Cant wait till your 2ww!!
@Beth, hope AF goes away soon so you can get busy! :winkwink: 

Talk more later. Gotta pick up my son!


----------



## Toots3495

Jojo your posts are brilliant, theres never a dull moment! Always look forward to hearing what dramas your involved in:haha: Great news about the thyroid, bloody doctors! Fancy frightening you like that! I think the juice def works, i was leaking a bit today:blush: Going to get busy tonight but I think oh will have to put up with an otters pocket again:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## jojosmami

Well, I guess I'd rather have tons of Drama than have a boring life right? Well, apparently oh and the :spermy: don"t mind the Otters pocket. Actually the :spermy: like it that way! Nasty lil buggers:haha: Just read that your out of OPK's. Maybe that's a little better for you so you don't have to stress about trying to determine what the test says? Bet oh can;t wait till you go into your 2ww! Bet he's wore out!!


----------



## Toots3495

He is definately looking forward to the 2ww, bet he doesnt come any where near me!:haha: I keep telling him that its all for a good cause :baby:


----------



## jojosmami

Well hunni lets be thankful its :sex: we have to do to get our :baby: rather than taking out the trash or doing house work! Because if it was like that the human race would be extinct super quickly!! :rofl:


----------



## Ducktales

hi, sorry i have been offline
hope everyone is good
i had some bad news today, my grandmother has had a stroke and is not looking good, so i have to drive 5 hours tomorrow to somerset to see her but i feel bad as we are going on holiday on saturday to USA (vegas and NY) for 7 nights, so praying she is ok as would feel bad if we were away and something really bad happened.

AF is hideous this month, so painful and very bad, but on the plus note, i received my ovulation testers and basal thermometer today so will start charting properly this month
maybe i will conceive a US baby !!


----------



## Toots3495

Oh duck thats horrible, I hope she's going to be ok:flower: Is she very elderly?


----------



## Ducktales

she is old, and she has been unwell recently - it is more upsetting to see my parents upset as it is my dad's mum, but i guess these things happen.

My colleague at work told me his wife was 8 weeks pregnant today and I cried (self pity, jealousy and a bad day) - what a bitch i must have seemed !
anyway he knows about what we have been going through as it was their 8 month trying but fingers crossed for all of us ladies here for a BFP soon

x


----------



## annie00

sorry about ur granny ducks.. i hope everything turns out okie.. 

ladies i was just wondering i been off my period since sunday.. well very strange period..
My period started off really lite first 2 days and then got a somewhat kinda flow.. but usually i have to change my pad like alot and i could wear one everyday with out changing it.. so i dunno... maybe i just had a weird cycle this month?
and my boobs are catchin like shooting pains and im still cramping?? any idea what is going on??


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how's everybody today?:hugs:


----------



## Starchase

hey honey

How are u? I'm doing ok today still got the pounding headache hopefully it will go away soon!! Daddy arrives today whoo hoo so excited... gonna go to boots this avo what do I have to buy Soy? and what else need instructions too ha ha what id SMEP?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning star, did you sleep well last night in a bed all to yourself?! Beth is the soy expert Hun, I'm not entirely sure when you have to take it etc, I'm sure she said she gets hers from tesco. It's gotta be worth a shot:thumbup: 
Dtd again last night, oh is really stepping up this cycle:happydance: think I'll let him have tonight off:haha:


----------



## Starchase

Your getting soft don't give hima night off he has a 2ww coming up ha ha bang him every night ha ha xxxx

I'll try tesco see if I can get it is there anything else I should be trying I've read about preseed too?? Gonna try OPK's as well never tried them before either this month pulling out all stops ha ha today CD1 so if my cycle behaves should Ov - 18th?? do u do temps as well for OPK's orr do u just do it on EWCM?

xxxx


----------



## Toots3495

You sound like a woman on a mission hun! Honey is supposed to be a fertility super food so get some of that aswell, it's also good for sperm so you can cover yourself in it for oh:haha:
I don't temp, way to confusing and stressful for me! Jojo highly recommends grapefruit juice for cm, it's bloody horrible so I just chuck it down in one go!
Also drink lots of green tea and take epo to regulate cycles and I'm pretty sure that's good for cm as well. Get oh on ginseng cos that's supposed to be excellent for :spermy:
I get the cheap opt from amazon and they seem to work well:thumbup:


----------



## jojosmami

Morning ladies! 

Star, hope you have fun with your dad! SMEP ( Sperm meets egg plan) Basically you start using an OPK on CD10 and start :sex: everyother day until you get POS OPk's then you do it that day and everyday for three days after. Now, I didn't do the OPKs this cycle but just DTD every other day from CD 8 and DTD the day I felt I was going to O (I'm pretty reg in that way) and each night for the 2 days after. That and the juice is what I did differently this cycle! ANother girl from my other thread did that this cycle and she got her :bfp: this morning!!! I also heard that if you DTD in DOggy style that it gets the :spermy: farther back and closer to the cervix. The time I DTD the day of O we did it that way and I flipped over really quick and slept with the :spermy: inside all night. Who knows if that had anything to do with it but DH wasn't in the mood that night so I had to get him to do it anyway I could! :haha:I was really upset at the time because thought it would all just fall out but maybe not after all!
Duck, hope your granny is ok hunni. 
Toots, when are you going into your 2ww??

I;m feeling pretty good this morning. Last night the family went on a walk for an 1 hour on a beautiful trail thru the mountains and then I went to the gym for another hour! I'm figure I better get it in now before I get to big. I know its crazy but I really feel like my belly is changing shape and Im feeling like my belly is getting harder. Starting to get excited!


----------



## Starchase

I know I am on a major MISSION ha ha poor man will not know what hit him, he was pretty gutted lastnight when I told him but he just said oh well we'll have to try harder this month :) boy am in for a treat 

Great i'll get them ordered today as well I am away for work a lot this month but told my boss yesterday I am staying at home the wk beginning 15th November for family time ha ha don't need to fly to london until the 23rd so hopefully that will be my 2ww xxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning ladies. 

Duck- hope ur gran is ok and makes a full recovery. 

Toots- that's good going how many night in a row have u dtd??? 

Star- I get my Soy from tesco. It's a yellow tub of 30 tablets £4. They r 3 for 2 but I'm not planning on needing them next cycle. PMA!!! 

You can either take them days 2-6 3-7 or 5-9. 
3-7 most people seem to do.
The tabs r 40mg so it's up to you how much you take. 

I'm taking 120mg CD3&4 
160mg CD5&6
200mg CD7

I'm also taking B-Vit 50 mg complex, EPO and Pregnacare Conception. Doing SMEP and OPKs
I have Tesco OPKs. 
If you google 'Sperm meets egg plan' it explains it all there! 

Yay for your dad coming to stay. At least that will take your mind off AF!!! 

Cramps have gone today but still have AF. She seems to be preparing herself to leave. Lol

I've just watched 'the great sperm race' on 4 on demand online. Really interesting! No wonder TTC is so hard u should see what our bodies put those poor smermies through!!! 

Xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Jojo, I think I'm in my 2ww now. I'm assuming I ovulated either yesterday or Tuesday cos of the various different twinges I had. Can't opt now cos I've run out but that's probably for the best. I'm going to try and behave myself this month but I can't promise anything girls, in a couple of days time I'll probably be driving you all nuts with my 'symptoms':haha: A hike and an hour at the gym Jojo, you go girl!! Can't wait to see your first scan picture:happydance:
At least af is preparing to leave Beth then it's all systems go! So far we have :sex: cd 7, 9, 11, 12 and 13, I won't be able to sit down soon!:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

Your right Toots, you won't be able to sit because pretty soon you'll be jumping up and down holding your :bfp:!!! Bring on the symptoms!!

Beth, are getting excited to start trying again?


----------



## Toots3495

If I ovulated yesterday, and providing I don't spot before af, then I have an lp this cycle of 11 days. Isn't that a fraction on the short side still?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Extremly excited to start trying again Jojo!!! 

Loving your Avatar Toots!!! Think anything above 10 fir lp is ok!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

I'm hoping I don't start spotting really early again Beth cos that will shorten my lp and I'm on the borderline as it is:growlmad: Hopefully staying off the agnus castus will help. Got a real dull ache low down in my stomach, I'm still pretty sure I've already ovulated so maybe it's just wind:haha:
The avatar is cute isn't it, it's one of the ones in the edit avatar section. I'm going to try and upload a pic of my own eventually but messing around with computers is not my strong point!


----------



## annie00

ladies i was just wondering i been off my period since sunday.. well very strange period..
My period started off really lite first 2 days and then got a somewhat kinda flow.. but usually i have to change my pad like alot and i could wear one everyday with out changing it.. so i dunno... maybe i just had a weird cycle this month?
and my boobs are achy and sore and im still cramping?? any idea what is going on??


----------



## Frankie

Still no AF!! and still a BFN!!! 

:( My cycles must be messed up good luck all you other ladies x


----------



## jojosmami

annie00 said:


> ladies i was just wondering i been off my period since sunday.. well very strange period..
> My period started off really lite first 2 days and then got a somewhat kinda flow.. but usually i have to change my pad like alot and i could wear one everyday with out changing it.. so i dunno... maybe i just had a weird cycle this month?
> and my boobs are achy and sore and im still cramping?? any idea what is going on??

Have you tested again?


----------



## jojosmami

Frankie said:


> Still no AF!! and still a BFN!!!
> 
> :( My cycles must be messed up good luck all you other ladies x

sorry your all out of wack hunni. Any idea why?


----------



## jojosmami

Toots3495 said:


> I'm hoping I don't start spotting really early again Beth cos that will shorten my lp and I'm on the borderline as it is:growlmad: Hopefully staying off the agnus castus will help. Got a real dull ache low down in my stomach, I'm still pretty sure I've already ovulated so maybe it's just wind:haha:
> The avatar is cute isn't it, it's one of the ones in the edit avatar section. I'm going to try and upload a pic of my own eventually but messing around with computers is not my strong point!

I would love to be able to put a face with the name!!


----------



## annie00

why doesnt anyone ever wanna replie are talk to me? Damn i check in everyday and stay updated tell u my af stopped blah blah blah but nooone ever replies back to me..,


----------



## jojosmami

annie00 said:


> why doesnt anyone ever wanna replie are talk to me? Damn i check in everyday and stay updated tell u my af stopped blah blah blah but nooone ever replies back to me..,

I did hun! You didn't see it?


----------



## annie00

jojo thanks for the replie and no i havent bc i had my period i last 5 days


----------



## annie00

sorry jojo me and dh are argue in and me and my best friend is fighting as well... and i dont feel good im sick throat hurts head ache.. cramps sore boobs.. tired... i think im getting the flu


----------



## jojosmami

Well if your AF was light and short maybe it wasn't your AF. Stranger things have happened. You should test again and if its BFN then call you Dr. hunni


----------



## Frankie

jojosmami said:


> Frankie said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF!! and still a BFN!!!
> 
> :( My cycles must be messed up good luck all you other ladies x
> 
> sorry your all out of wack hunni. Any idea why?Click to expand...

I have no idea I had the implanon out in Sept but previously my periods returned straight away 

So who knows il leave it a month then see what happens hopefully its just my body withdrawing from the hormones x


----------



## annie00

it was light but it wasnt brown are pink it was red just like a normal period but much lighter and lasted 5 days.. i usually have to sleep with two pads on at night so i dont bleed threw but i didnt have to bc i was bleeding much... 

why do i need to call dr ? what could be wrong?


----------



## annie00

wasnt**** bleeding much


----------



## Toots3495

Annie I think the best thing you can do is to stop worrying about it and see what happens. Stress can upset your cycle.


----------



## Toots3495

Jojo, i'll have a go later at uploading a pic so you can put a face to the name. Gotta find a good one first:rofl:
Frankie have you thought about taking epo to try and help regulate you a bit?


----------



## Frankie

Toots3495 said:


> Jojo, i'll have a go later at uploading a pic so you can put a face to the name. Gotta find a good one first:rofl:
> Frankie have you thought about taking epo to try and help regulate you a bit?

Silly q but whats EPO? x


----------



## Toots3495

Evening primrose oil tablets hun. Take one a day from the first day of af up until you ovulate. I've read you shouldnt take them after ovulation as they can cause cramping in the uterus which is obviously no good if you've conceived. Its gotta be worth a try:thumbup:


----------



## Frankie

Sound as a pound il get some of those thanks for the tip toots x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey ladies. 

Been a busy afternoon and evening with meetings etc...

Toots- fingers crossed u don't have the spotting. I'm hoping the soy sorts it out for me! 

Jojo- how r the hormones? 

Frankie- R u late? 

Star- how r u? 

Annie- it's possible to have bleeding in pregnancy that's why some women don't find out till they are a few months gone because they still have what seems like a period. Maybe u should test again and if ur still unsure go to the doctor. They should be able to give u more answers than us! 

Duck- how's your gran? 

Af still here. It's heavier than usual this month. I officially hate my body!!!!


----------



## Toots3495

Evening beth, theres just no end to the witches evils is there! Have you got any plans for firework night? I'm off to a display with my mum and niece, should be fun.


----------



## Beth_welshy

No she's just totally evil. Sound like a good night toots. 
I will be travelling up to London with my uni friends to stay with our other friend for the weekend. 
Take away, shopping, theatre, can't wait!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how's everyone today?


----------



## jojosmami

Morning ladies! 

Beth, sounds like a fun trip, sorry to hear about your AF! Dumb bitch! Right now my hormones are out of control. One min I'm crying over stupid things just feeling sad and depressed,then I want to rip someones head off (mostly my DH who is a total jack ass) then I'm so happy and excited I feel like jumping up and down and going to party. ALl that is happening when I can actually keep my eyes open. I'm so exhausted! I literally just want to lay my head on this keyboard and sleep. To be honest I actually have sat here and closed my eyes for a couple mins and fell asleep sitting up:dohh: I'm so tired I want to cry! 
@Toots, how you feeling hunni? ANy symptoms?
@Star,and Frankie how r you guys? Anything yet?


----------



## Toots3495

Hi Jojo, pregnancy hormones don't sound much fun! How's your throat? Any nice plans for the weekend? I'm off to a firework display tonight, its guy fawkes night but I doubt you guys celebrate that. Going with my mum and niece so it sound be nice.
As for symptoms well nothing much so far. I feel pretty knackered but thats just me by the end of the week! Had some ewcm first thing this morning but I'm sure its a little late now to be ovulating. I remember you're symptoms started fairly early didnt they, can you remember roughly how many dpo?


----------



## jojosmami

Sounds like fun! What is Guy Fawkes Day? I think it was around 4 or 5dpo when I started getting the heartburn and having to pee all the time. THat's when I really thought this might be my month! No, the hormones are not my friend! But, I know it doesn't last forever, and its so worth it once your holding that baby. I would go thru Hell and back (I pretty much did the 1st 2 pregnancies) to hold that baby in my arms! Its soooooooooooo great Toots! This is your month babe!!! I feel it! When is your FS appt?


----------



## Toots3495

Guys Fawkes was a man that tried to blow up the houses of Parliment with gun powder around 1600. I think we celebrate his failure to succeed rather than the fact he was basically a terrorist! We have firework displays and bonfires so it's quite good fun.
Fertility appointment is 18th nov and af is due 15th so I may get lucky and be able to cancel it:happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

Hi Duck, how are you? How is your gran doing?:flower:


----------



## jojosmami

Its so fun learning about other countries holidays! I have to say sounds a little funny celebrating a day that a man tried to blow something up by blowing something up (fireworks):haha: Kind of like Valentine's Day ( Do you guys celebrate that?) Its the national holiday of love but really we are celebrating a horrible,gruesome, massacre full of blood and devastation and to celebrate it we give chocolates, flowers and have :sex: :rofl: I really hope you don't hav to go to that appt hunni. Any new symptoms today?


----------



## Toots3495

We do have valentines day here jojo, although my oh thinks its a complete waste of money. miserable git! I'm hoping I'll develop some symptoms over the weekend:thumbup:


----------



## jojosmami

I think maybe 1 year out of the 7 we have celebrated together I've gotten something! SOmetimes no symptoms are a good sign! Just got done moving my DD's bed and dressers and things from my room into my sons room. They are gonna have to bunk up for awhile till we find a bigger place! Plus I just felt like with all the baby stuff people are giving me already my room was way too crowed! I hate clutter! 

How's everyone else feeling today ladies?


----------



## Ducktales

Hi everyone, 
Gran has improved a bit - they still dont know what is wrong but she is not in intensive care anymore which is great.
my ovulation kits and basal temperature things arrived but as we are going on holiday tomorrow i am not going to chart it all this month, as it kind of ruins things.
I am so excited but dreading the 12 hour flight - at least I can drink now to make it easier without being worried about being preggers!!
so i wont be on for a week and a bit, so good luck everyone and I will catch up next Monday when i get back.
Baby dust for all
xxxxx


----------



## annie00

hey ladies.. we celebrate a holiday called mardi gras. its awesome.. its a bunch of parades and people walking down bourbon st getting drunk and naked people every where.. i think we are the only state that celebrates it.. we have valentines to.. i love that on.. and thanksgiving is coming up as well..


----------



## annie00

hey ladies.. i finally figure out how to make my profile pretty.. lol.. go look and leave me a message :) hmm im gonna add yall as my friends is that ok?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Annie, is mardi gras celebrated in new Orleans? I wasn't sure and my oh seems to think that's where it is? We are British so sorry if that's totally wrong!


----------



## Toots3495

:friends: evening star, how's things hun? How's your dad?:happydance:


----------



## annie00

toots yes it was originally started in new Orleans and thats where the big party is but they celebrate it all over Louisiana.. lol


----------



## annie00

i guess im a cajun lol... i would love to be British i love the way yall talk its sexxi lol that and England omg so hott


----------



## Starchase

Hello toots reading like mad all the tips that were left for me cheers guys then freaked out cos I forgot to order my OPK's so went on to Amazon and got them.., lol Soy purchased thanks Beth I'll try ur recommended dose and Jojo guess what my little one was conceived doggy style ha ha convinced of it dh keeps reminding me and saying thats what we have done wrong (not doing it) ha ha so anything goes this month ha ha..,

I'm doing good just focusing on my mission this month!!! BFP I arrive back from my business trip on CD 10 so i'll OPk and see what it says whoo hoo exciting, i'll check in tomo morning have my cousins weddin tomo and dad leaves sunday:( then heading away for business for the wk but have my laptop and B&B will keep me company I'm sure MWAH love u all loads

Toots I am so excited and I'm now on the symptom stalk of u ha ha then it will be Beth's turn ha ha 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie00

start good luck and have fun and stay in touch


----------



## Toots3495

Morning all, how's is everybody? 
Star you're a woman on a mission! It's worth giving anything a go I reckon? 
Beth when are you off on your trip?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning Everyone. 

Just checking in quickly! Hope your all ok! 

AF is packing her bags. Woohoo. 

We had a lovely display of fireworks on our trip up to London. I hate the bangs tho!!! 

We celebrate a welsh version of valentines day. It's in January. Most people in Wales celebrate valentines but as a welsh speaker dh and I do the welsh one!!!!

We also have at David's day which I love celebrating. But I don't dress up in a traditional welsh costume anymore. The little girls look so cute dressed up. 

Took my last dose of soy last night. Only took 160mg tho. 

I'll try checking in again later. If not have a lovely day. 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Have a great Beth. Glad to hear the old witch is leaving then it's down to buisness! I've got to sit in today cos we've got an electron here doing some work, boring!


----------



## Toots3495

Meant have a great day Beth :dohh:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning ladies. 

Gosh it's been quiet here. Had a lovely day shopping yesterday and saw 'Legally Blonde the Musical' in the theatre in the evening. Was Fantastic!!!! 

Hope ur all doing ok? Any updates? 


xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hey honey do I really have to take 4 x soy tablets??? should I take them at night or during day xxxx I haven't seen legally blonde yet am gonna look into getting tickets though I love the theatre I saw Lion King when I was in NYC it was amazing xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey Hun. 

Yeah I took 3 tabs for 120mg and 4 tabs for 160mg. I chickened out and took 160mg on the last day instead of 200mg. 
I've always wanted to see lion king!!! Think that's next on the list!!! 

Was it nice spending time with your dad? 

xxx


----------



## Frankie

Well I have lost hope of dates etc I havent had anything not even AF, no cramps or anything going to test tomorrow then see how it goes I dont think I am preggers x


----------



## Starchase

Hey Beth

Dad away totally emotional day, soy down the hatch so excited hope this month is ours BFP :) xxxxx

DH took his ginseng too well chuffed Mission on track ha ha xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Frankie I hope u get some answers soon! 

Star- yay for the soy! What CD r u?

I'm starting opks tomorrow CD10. Really excited!!! 

I've got my fingers crossed for all our BFPs!!!! 

Toots- where r u? R u ok? Any updates? 

Everyone else ok? It's been awfully quiet here this weekend! 

xxx


----------



## annie00

hey ladies im still here .. lol been kinda busy today sorry.. good luck ladies and lots of :baby dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Good morning ladies, hope everybody had a good weekend. Mine was fairly busy. Went to my parents for lunch yesterday and had a lovely roast dinner. 
Strange thing this morning, its probably a little tmi but I had a blob of clear/White jelly like cm this morning and it had bright red blood mixed in with it. After that blob I didn't have anything else. I'm thinking/hoping it's ib cos when I getting spotting before af it's always brown in colour. What do you think about that? So far I've had no symptoms tho.


----------



## Starchase

Oh toots brilliant sign, :thumbup:I had it 2 months ago but very early on about 2-3DPO and thats the month I was positive I had the chemical, My blob was clear jelly but with blood streaks going through it 

Oh toots I'm so excited 6DPO is a fantastic sign I read that implantation can occur from day 3 - day 12 but 6 is the average!!! Oh my god I am actually grinning like a cheshire cat ha ha :happydance:

whoop whoop

Beth - I'm now CD4 whoo hoo no side effects from soy was scared I'd get a headache 

Now are you ready for the PMA of starchase this month..., my AF this month weird!! AF gone only had really minor flow for fri & sat disappeared yesterday ha ha so we :sex: lastnight cos my libido is mega whoo hoo plus woke up this morning and my nipples are huge and I mean MASSIVE I think this month is my fertile month I am so excited can u actually feel things like this?? :dohh:

xxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey star, I'm excited but worried about getting to excited in case it's a big nothing. But it does seem hopeful:happydance:
You're definately not already pregnant are you Hun cos af for just 2 days seems weird doesn't it? Massive nipples as well!


----------



## Starchase

Don't think so do u think I could be?? Oh now I am confused had my cousins wedding this wknd and I cudn't drink had a sip of wine nope, then ordered vodka lime and soda sip eh nope... glass champagne sip eh nope!! I cudn't even smell alcohol with my son I had to leave the room if it was on anyones breath...,

To say I am major sensitive understatement!! 

Oh toots I think this is it for u..., fantastic whoo hoo but yeah lets keep it real and not over react as we tend to do ha ha Lets start the symptom spotting

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

I really don't want to get your hopes up star but I'd be inclined to consider testing again. Is a two day af strange for you? I've also heard people say they can't tolerate alcohol in pregnancy. 
I'm hoping that I have had ib but after last months carry on I'm trying to stay calm. See if I'm still saying that in a couple of days:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

Good morning ladies!!!

@ Toots! I think this could be a really good sign babe! OOHHHHH I'm getting soooo excited for you! ANy other symptoms?
@Star, nipples being huge is def a preggo sign! Mine look like dinner plates right now! Do they look darker? :test:
@BEth, so happy AF is getting out of here! Hope you don't have to see her for another 10 months or so now!!
@Frankie, have you tested latley?
@Duck, glad to hear that your Gran is better!

Well ladies, sorry I haven't been on here weekend. I've pretty much just puked and slept all weekend. We tried to go to our fav farmers market with the kids and our cousins and their baby. DH had to pull over 3 times on the way for me to be :sick: and then on the way back another couple of times. I'm so exsausted all the time. I have to many naps thru out the day because I just can't keep my eyes open. I'll go do the dishes and have to sit and close my eyes for a bit, make dinner and have to take an hour nap. My DH has been taking care of the house work all weekend for me because I just can't get it done.ANd my lower back is really killing me. I'm going to call my Dr today because for 1, yesterday when I wiped one time there was a peach tint mixed with CM and I wasnt to make sure that wasn't spotting and second, everyone around me is convinced its twins and now I'm really thinking the same. I was nothing like this when I was preggo with my son but when I was preggo with the twins this is exactly how it was. I'm hoping I can get them to do an early scan for me. I'm sure all this cramping is just my lil bean growing because I'm already showing a bit!


----------



## Amani

Jojosmami;

Hi i am 8DPO and since yesterday my lower back is aching but it only seems worse if i walk :wacko:

Is this like the back pain you have? Can you post your symptoms up to BFP please? If you already have ...... my apologies:blush:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, what a miserable time of it you're having at the moment. That constant sickness must be just awful. How much longer is that likely to go on for? Peppermint tea is supposed to ease an upset stomach, I wonder if it would help you sickness. 
I'm excited about the cm I got this morning but trying to control myself! I've not had anything since that this morning so that's hopeful. I've developed mild af cramps within the last hour or so and I also noticed a stitch type ache near my hip bone on the left side which lasted about 10 mins. I'm also aching all across the top of my back, shoulder blade area, but I think I may just have slept funny. I've still got another week to go before af is due and that's sure going to be a slow week!


----------



## Toots3495

Jojo, Ginger is supposed to be good for morning sickness. You could try putting some in hot water or even nibble on some Ginger biscuits.


----------



## jojosmami

HI Amani, my back pain feels like I have been bending over for years, or like when your in labor or have kidney stones or a really bad AF! BUt I had the back pain your talking about before I got my BFP! Here were my symptoms, remember Idrank grapefruit juice and green tea so I think that really affected my CM

From 1 dpo till 4 dpo had lots of watery Cm and then it dried up till 9 dpo
@9dpo had creamy cm that had a gold/yellow tint it only happened that time and the CM dried up again
@4-5 dpo the heartburn started and was pretty much everyday which was a big sign for me
@4dpo started peeing like crazy! Like 4 times each hour! 
@1dpo till now horrible AF type cramps. I swore my Af was going to come early, and I actually wore a pad for 2 day because I really thought it was coming. 

Hope this helps


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Toots! GOt an appt at my Dr @ 2:00pm today. They said they will check my blood work and see my numbers to make sure that I'm not having a miscarrage and then if the numbers are high enough they may due an ultra sound. Really nervous. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## Toots3495

Everything will be fine:thumbup: can't wait to find out how many you've got in there!:baby::baby: let us know how you get on.


----------



## jojosmami

Oh, you'll be able to hear my scream all the way over there if there are 2 in there!!! :rofl:


----------



## Toots3495

I'll be listening for them:rofl:
Beth, star, anything new going on with you girls? Star are you going to retest?


----------



## Starchase

Hi there 

That is me now in my hotel room after a very bumpy flight how's the weather with u toots & Beth we are wild up here, gale force winds and rain... Just gonna nip and have some tea cos I'm starving then I'm all urs, :)

Jojo I think there are 2 bambinos in there minimum...!! Hopefully u will feel good again soon, my BF has just hit the 14wk mark and she finally feels normal she thinks the placenta has now taken over and she's not tired anymore so not long to wait now, ginger snaps definately work as does flat 7up gives u the energy back again aa

Toots can't decide whether to test or not? I'm thinking I shud because of the Soy I'm scared it has adverse affects if I am pg??? Won't be able to get a test now though till tomo... 2 day AF is unheard of for me (I usually need the hot water bottle and nurofen but nope didn't need anything!!) think I used 7 tamppons that was it!!! 

Big hugs to everyone

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Evening star, weather here is crap! Raining, windy and cold. Where abouts are you at the moment? My gut feeling is to say retest, it just all sounds a bit odd dont you think. 2 day af, big nip nips, cant stand smell of alcohol, anything else that you can think of that would indicate something going on?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey ladies :wave:

Been a busy day today, finally sitting down for a bit of ME time! 

Toots- sounds really promising!!! I've got everything crossed that it's IB and u get your BFP!! 

Jojo- so how many do you have in there? Hope the sickness etc passes soon! 

Star- I think you should re test! 

Any news Duck, Frankie & Annie? 

No news here really. Af has gone! Cm is changing. 
Did my first opk of the month- Negative.

Weather is terrible. Got a long trip to mid Wales tomorrow for a meeting. 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Evening Beth, glad to hear af has gone! Are you using the smep method again this time? Hopefully the soy is going to make a big difference for you.
I'm hoping it is ib that I've had but the trouble is that I had that strange spotting last month although at least this time it was red rather than brown cm.
Have you got to drive tomoorow for your meeting?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Yeah using Smep again. Cover all bases! I just need a strong ovulation soon!!! Fx I can do it. 
Really hope it was IB. I hate spotting :( 

xxx

No I don't have to drive thank god!!


----------



## Toots3495

Glad to hear you don't have to drive, it's not the weather for it:nope:
If I have had ib does that mean that the little bean is starting to implant or already has? Just wondering if I would expect symptoms to start:shrug:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Think IB is the bean starting to implant so it's quite possible ull have some more ib. 
It says it takes 4ish days for the hormone to make it's way into your urine. 

xxx


----------



## annie00

hey ladies..
Beth- its only a week since i got of AF but we did the BD last night and he came in me. But since me periods are anywhere from 38-47 days long it is way to early to be Ovulating..

Hey im still dry no CM at all and it ben a week since af stopped.. so when should i start seein some kind of cm.. 

Dh said last night he would Cum in me one a week so we shall see what happens

i still cant get over this damn cold.. Throat hurts head ache coughing i been drinking cold and flu night time for a week but i cant get rid of it.. if it dont go away im gonna have to go to the dr..


----------



## Toots3495

With any luck then Beth i may start to notice some symptoms by the end of the week:happydance: I have been feeling quite crampy on and off today so maybe thats a good sign to!
Annie, try drinking some hot water with lemon and honey as it may help help your sore throat:thumbup:
Jojo, do we have any updates on what happened at the docs?:flower:


----------



## Toots3495

Star, you disappeared ages ago. I hope you're not driving around the country side like a woman possessed looking for a hpt!:haha:


----------



## Starchase

ha ha toots that did make me laugh I am way up north at a place called Thurso highest tip of Scotland so yes it is bloody freezing unfortunately no tesco or anything close by so will have to get a taxi to chemist tomo... Nipples are actually freaking me out they are massive not sore though had a blob of jelly with blood streak again tonight who knows what is going on?

Beth how soon are u to ovulating? 

Annie watch some of those cold and flu medications they can be dangerous for bambinos make sure and read the label as some of them say avoid if trying to conceive xx

xxxxx


----------



## Starchase

Jojo I have been reading up on Soy and pregnancy because of posts above and found this and thought of u,

"Soy is also very bad for your thyroid. If you have thyroid dieseas, don't touch it. Soy and all of its various forms (such as soy lecithin) are in most food products. You've gotta read the labels carefully."

Did you take soy supplement, just wondered if it had aggrevated ur thyroid??

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Hi ladies. Well, it doesn't look good. Trying to stay positive but its really hard. Dr. saw a little blood on Cervix and they did my blood, waiting for the HGC level to see if its ok, then giving me a Rogham shot because of my blood type but she said it didn't look good. Now that's I've been home the cramping is getting really bad and the spotting is getting heavier and turning from peach to red and there was a couple clots a few min ago. I'm really trying to hope for the best but 'm really trying to prepare myself for the worst. I'm so scared becuase I just don't have a good feeling ladies. Say a prayer for me.:cry:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Not sure Star. I had a positive OPK on CD23 last cycle so I'm hoping Soy will bring it forward. 

xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Oh Jojo That doesn't sound good! I'm crossing my fingers and I'll say a little prayer fir you!!! 

Lots of love & hugs xxx


----------



## Starchase

:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Jojo I am praying like mad for u, how long do u have to wait? I can't believe u even have to wait!! Sending u the biggest :kiss: & :hugs: ever... 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

I have to wait to 9am tomorrow when I go for my shot. I'm really hoping when she checked me it just released to blood spot she saw on the cervix and that's why it got worse. Doesn't explain the cramps but trying to be positive. Thanks for the love. So nervous about going to the Dr tomorrow. I don't like crying in front of people and if they give me a bad result then I'm scared I'm gonna cry. I know that sounds stupid, that's the last thing I should be worrying about but I don't want to cry in front of my kids. Its gonna be hard enough trying to explain to my son what happened if the worst happens. Just gonna pray really hard and hope for the best. What will be will be I suppose.


----------



## annie00

toots thanks for the lemon and water advice..
Star damn im gonna stop taking that i didnt no that:(
JOJO im so sorry i hope everything is ok.. Your in my preys and let us know asap .. good luck hunnie

i startin have a sticky tacky white DC today..


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies,
Jojo, how are you feeling Hun. I'm so very sorry to have read your posts this morning. I'm hoping and praying for you Hun:kiss::hugs: please let us know as soon as you can how you get on at the docs. Although I'm sure it's difficult you must try to stay positive. I'll be thinking of you:hugs:
Star, hope you manage to get a test and I'm dying to hear the result!
Beth, have a great day and enjoy your meeting


----------



## Frankie

JoJo I havent tested last time was a BFN I might have a wander for a cheapy later or put it off until tomorrow :( x


----------



## Toots3495

Hi Frankie, how's you today?


----------



## Frankie

Toots3495 said:


> Hi Frankie, how's you today?

All is good in Lincoln bit cold how you doing? x


----------



## Toots3495

Not to bad thanks Frankie. It's a cold, dark, wet and foul day! Went to buy a birthday card at lunchtime but there's bugger all choice cos they are putting out Xmas cards. They really annoys me! 
Do you reckon you'll be trotting out on this rotten day to buy a test?


----------



## Toots3495

Jojo, any news Hun? I hope youre appointment was ok:hugs:


----------



## annie00

TOOTS any news sweetie??

Hey do yall no how many days after i see the sticky white thick discharge will i see my fertile discharge?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Annie, I'm not sure cos I think everybody is different. Why don't you try using ovulation tests as then it'll give you a good idea of when you're going to be fertile.


----------



## annie00

bc i want a baby bad but dh isnt to sure he will cum in me when he feels like it.. SO hopefully he cums in me on the right time.. He said if i do fall pregnant he will be happy but he doesnt wanna SAY TRY>>> kinda thing.. he came in me sun.. but i wasnt ovulating on fertile friend it says around the 18-20


----------



## jojosmami

Well, Last night around midnight the bleeding stopped after a small clot. Some more cramping today. Went to the dr. this morning but they still don't have the results back of my HGC. Said there is nothing they can do and no way to see if I'm still pregnant until they get the blood results. They will call me with the levels then I go back and get bloods done again Thurs morning for them to compare if they are going up or dropping. They won't do an ultrasound until my bloods show 7000miu of HGC because they said they would just see a sac and not really be able to tell if the baby is there or not so they don't want to put me under anymore stress than I already am. Hubby stayed home with me today to go to the Dr appt and keep me company. Trying to stay busy and not think about it but all I want to do is curl up in a ball and :cry::cry: Everyone keeps saying stay positive but I am trying to prepare myself for what I think is going to happen. I'm [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Frankie

Toots3495 said:


> Not to bad thanks Frankie. It's a cold, dark, wet and foul day! Went to buy a birthday card at lunchtime but there's bugger all choice cos they are putting out Xmas cards. They really annoys me!
> Do you reckon you'll be trotting out on this rotten day to buy a test?

Could you not go on one of those websites and design one? 

Naaah not going out far to cold for my liking just woke up actually not like me to have a 2 hour nap in the afternoon x


----------



## Toots3495

Oh Jojo:hugs: you must be tired of everyone telling you to stay positive but you really must. It sends positive vibes around your body. It's a good sign the bleeding has stopped isn't it. The way the medical people make you wait around for days on end is just a disgrace, you must be so worried Hun. I wish I could wave a magic wand and make everything ok for you. I'm thinking of you and sending you lots and lots of :hugs:


----------



## annie00

jojo im so sorry .. but ur still in my prays and i hope everything is fine...

good luck and let us no what the blood work came back


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Toots. The waiting around is the hardest thing. I just want to know so either I can take a breath of relief or be able to deal with the bad news, grieve and get back on the baby making train :winkwink: Its really extra hard because my moms birthday is tomorrow so it just adds to all sad feelings. I think I've gone thru 3 rolls of toliet paper wiping every 5 sec to make sure the bleeding has stopped. I thought the bleeding stopped would be a good sign but the Dr said that if the clot I had was the baby there would be no more bleeding after that. I guess its just in God's hands now and I just have to wait. THanks for your support honey.


----------



## Frankie

jojosmami said:


> Well, Last night around midnight the bleeding stopped after a small clot. Some more cramping today. Went to the dr. this morning but they still don't have the results back of my HGC. Said there is nothing they can do and no way to see if I'm still pregnant until they get the blood results. They will call me with the levels then I go back and get bloods done again Thurs morning for them to compare if they are going up or dropping. They won't do an ultrasound until my bloods show 7000miu of HGC because they said they would just see a sac and not really be able to tell if the baby is there or not so they don't want to put me under anymore stress than I already am. Hubby stayed home with me today to go to the Dr appt and keep me company. Trying to stay busy and not think about it but all I want to do is curl up in a ball and :cry::cry: Everyone keeps saying stay positive but I am trying to prepare myself for what I think is going to happen. I'm [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Jojo thats awful il be thinking of you and sending positive vibes x


----------



## annie00

jojo ur in my preys... good luck hunnie


----------



## Beth_welshy

Oh Jojo it's not fair you have to go through all the unknown and no one can give u an answer! 
Life is so unfair at times! But like toots said trying to stay positive is important! 

Love & hugs xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Evening Beth, How was your day? Unfortunately I've started that brown spotting again, a few days later than last cycle but other than that its exactly the same. Am I right in thinking that the brown spotting is something to do with progesterone levels?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey toots. 

Ib can last a few days so keep up the PMA for the time being! 
But I do believe a short lp can mean low progesterone. 

How many dpo r u? 

Meeting went well. Had lots of stretchy EWCM today...tons of the stuff! 
Still having negative OPK but it's early days

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

I'm around 7dpo but I ran out of opt so I can't be 100%. Don't waste all that ewcm, get busy!!:haha:


----------



## Starchase

Oh Jojo I'm in shock that they are making u wait don't they know that stress is unhealthy in ur condition!!! The UK is 100% different I was admitted and my bloods were taken every 12hrs they also do internal scans from 6wks.... When I lost my little one it was sheer agony couldn't walk I was in so much pain curled in a ball and the blood was extremly heavy so just u keep ur head up PMA all the way its amazing what our minds can do, :) I'm praying for u and ur family xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Thank you Star. Yea the health care system here isn't the best. I'm not in that much pain so maybe that is a good sign? I had a little more brown spoting this evening but my boobs are killing me and been :sick: all day. Its crazy that I'm not going to know anything substantial about my baby till Fri. If my levels are good tomorrow I'll feel a little better but this is gonna be a long rest of the week. Its horrible because I feel bad that Im not excited about my DD 2nd birthday on Thurs and party on Sat but I just can't get my mind off my baby.Thanks for the support guys.

@ Star may I ask did you have pregnancy symptoms when you lost your baby? If so, how long did it take for them to go away?


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies,
Jojo, how are you feeling this morning? Any change? I know it's a sad day for you today so sending you another load of :hugs:
What time are you at the docs today?
Star, did you manage to buy a test? How's the week been for you so far?
Beth, are you getting a positive opt yet?
Frankie, how's you today?
I haven't had any brown spotting so far this morning but it's only 9.45am so give it time! I have got a monster size appetite at the moment and my back aches all over, even right at the top. I also feel as if my boobs have gone almost hard and feel quite tender so I don't know what that's all about. I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot since I've had the spotting and I'm still doing it!!!:dohh:


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Toots. Feeling very :sick: at the moment and actually my bbs are killing me. They are burning and sore. Trying to keep that in my head as good. Tiny bit more more spotting last night but not much. SOme cramps here and there. Don't have to go to the Dr today, just waiting for the blood results for my HGC level. Have to go tomorrow morning for more blood tests. Your symptoms sound pretty good babe! Glad the spotting has stopped. Do you feel good about this month? 

How bout the other ladies? When are we gonna see some more tests?


----------



## Toots3495

Keep on feeling positive about every single pregnancy symptom you feel hun. I'm sure youve got a determined little bubba in there who is here to stay:hugs:
I'm not feeling particularly positive this month if I'm honest but I'm trying to keep the pma up!


----------



## jojosmami

Well, if this kid is anything like me it will be very stubburn! I am sending you tons of :dust::dust: I want to see the :bfp: on your test! Have you heard from Nand01 latley? I've sent her a couple PM and nothing. I really hope she's ok.


----------



## Toots3495

I haven't heard from nand, she hasn't been on here since you got your bfp. Has see not even been on the first tri forum?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies. 

Big hug for today Jojo. What time do u get your blood result? 
Toots- symptoms sound good! Good news the spotting has gone! 
Star- any news? 

I won't be doing an OPK till later today around 6pm usually. Lots of CM again today it's not quite clear yet tho. 
Think it's building up to EWCM! 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Afternoon Beth, are you having a good day? I'm pleased the spotting has stopped for the moment but I'm sure my body is playing nasty tricks on me! I have a continual mild aching in my lower stomach, came on a while ago, it's not terrible but noticable if you know what I mean. I'm so sure that I'm out this month then I get a new symptom!


----------



## jojosmami

:happydance::happydance::thumbup::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance:Well, Dr just called and said my HCG levels are 10,355 miu. So everything seems to be ok. Don't need a second blood test because levels are good. Get my first scan next Thursday!!!! YEA!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::thumbup:Thank you guys so much for all your support and good vibes!! All I can do is :cry: with tears of happiness! My boss, who has been TTC for almost 2yrs got her :bfp: this morning after her second IUI!!! She was nervous to tell me but even if the outsome wouldn't have been good I would still have been over the moon for her! Now we can be over the moon for each other!!!! Thanks again guys!!!


----------



## Toots3495

:wohoo: that is fantastic news!!!!!:happydance::wohoo: I'm so pleased for you Jojo, you've been on my mind ever since all the probs so even I can relax now:happydance: you can now relax and enjoy your pregnancy. I reckon your mums looking down on you hun and everythings going to be fine now.:hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

:hugs::friends::hugs::friend: Thank You so much. I feel like a million pounds have been lifted off my chest! I'm so happy and relieved. I just didn't know how I was gonna get thru these next couple of days! 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Toots3495

I've just had a thought, you've been having drama from the word go and even now you're still at it young lady!:haha: I hope you're going to behave yourself from now on and just have a normal 9 months, I don't think I could stand any more worry!:wacko:
I'm fine thanks Hun, just taking things as they come. It's a lovely bright autumn day which always makes me feel in a good mood.


----------



## jojosmami

:rofl: That's all I want to luv! A normal 9 months! Let's see if I can pull that off! :rofl: Its a beautiful day here as well. ANy plans for the weekend? So when are you gonna test?


----------



## annie00

JOJO im so excited for you.. I told dh what was going on with u last night and he said awe that so sad.. Well i kept u in my preys and im so happy for u and ur family..

Toots your sympothems sound conviencing.. good luckk and i wanna see more bfp hopefully everyone including myself..

OMG ladies listen to this.. We are working outta of town right now sttaying in a camper. And Dh invited his little 12 yr old sister to come stay a week with us the 21-26. so that means no baby dancin.. and im suppose to ovulate that week... omg this sucks.. 

I have thick white discharge isnt strechty at all and im cramping dunno why.. 

hey beth!!


----------



## annie00

can yall help me with this im kinda confussed.. Today is CD 16 and yall no i have a long period.. and im already starting to discharge creamy white yesterday was stinky and white today creamy like lotion.. hmm.. im not suppose to ovulate till like the 23 so why would i be dischargein so soon if O is so far away...


----------



## steffxttc

hi annieoo

im am on day 24 post ovulation had 3 follies and i ovulated ur sayin ur cm is white and creamy so is mine and im a little confused could this mean preg?:kiss:

thanx :dust: to u 
steff x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies. 

That's fantastic news Jojo!!! So happy for you! 

Toots- how's it going this evening? 

Annie- hey :wave: not sure about ur cm sorry

Star- any updates Hun? 

Welcome steff. How many dpo r u? 

xxx


----------



## annie00

ty beth.. lol.. steff.. im waiting to ovulate.. so im not sure.. but i heard that could be a sign of preg.. are u ttc.. and do u no why i could be having this kind of discharge before ovulationg


----------



## steffxttc

hi beth_welshy i am 4 days past my ovulation and my cm is so thick and im confused if it ios a sign tender nipples too not boobs!what do u think?
hi annieoo yes im ttc clomid day 24 im not sure why u be having that discharge before ovulation are u on treatment?x

thanx fior responding:kiss::dust:
steffxttc


----------



## Starchase

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance:

:happydance:

Jojo u have made my year I have been beside myself worrying about u all, have u matched ur numbers against twin figures at 6 wks?? I had my M/c at 9wks and I just knew something wasn't right I had very strong pg symptoms and woke up one morning didn't feel anything the worst thing about it is the fact that a pg test will still come out pregnant because it can actually take 10 days for ur HCG level to drop below the detectable limit... It tool me a long time to get over it but I have had numerous psychic readings as u are all aware :haha: and they picked up on the m/c and he was a boy :) 

This conference melarky sucks folks, I have been manning my stand for 11 hrs each day absolutely shattered,... my back is killing me so achy... I managed to nip for my lunch at 16.05pm and looked in the co-op for a test it was £10 for 1 clear blue so I didn't buy it I'll test when I get home on sunday if I can't get one in Orkney but I'm sure I will manage they have a tesco whoo hoo...

Toots ha ha what are u like symptom spotting all the way they sound magnificent symptoms..

Annie I always get white cm before it becomes my fertile stretchy cm whoo hoo keep an eye out for it!!

Beth ur getting close now till u :sex::sex: non stop hope the :spermy: catch the egg is dh ready ha ha

so glad I'll sleep soundly tonight Jojo MWAH xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## steffxttc

Starchase hi do u think u could give me any insight to what has been goin on with me i am 4 days past ovulation and i have strange cm,had 3 mature follies and i ovulated now on two week wait cm white thick sorry tmi,im on day 25 ??so confused just want :bfp:

hope u can help or give me any info that may help 
thanx steffxttc :kiss::dust:


----------



## annie00

star i will keep my eye out for it dont worry and jump on him when i see it... what if i see it while he is at work.. will it be to late when he gets home to BD????

steff if your nipps are sore and ur got alot of discharge that could very will be a good sign.. ill keep my fingers cross for u boo...

one more thing if i see the fertile strechy clear thin CM when should i have sex and how many times? is once enough?
and my Fertile friend says i am not suppose to ovulate untill 23 are something im not sure...


----------



## Starchase

Hey steff

Welcome to our little buddy fair, 2WW really does suck... Keep checking ur cm for potential ib it generally looks like a blood streak through ur cm not everyone gets it but can be a very good sign of wee bean burrowing in for the 9 months :) I read that IB is most common from 3DPO - 13DPO with 6DPO being the average

Annie I'd have sex as often as possible I tend to do it every 2nd day leading up and then everyday when I ovulate that way there should be sperm there as they can survive in favourable cm for ~ 3 days so it doesn't matter if he is at work as u will hopefully have some sperm waiting for the egg anyway 

Hope this helps in some way

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## steffxttc

annie oo

i was told that when i was ovulating the cm becomes clear and stretchy if ur not ovulating till around the 23rd then thats when to look out for like an egg white consistancy i was told when this happened to have sex every two days as every day uses up the mans:spermy:and u need give it 24 hour at least to build up to a good amount i also had some pain in pelvic area when ovulated but subsided but on days of trying :sex: do as much as possible once twice three times and after i even lay with legs up the wall ha ha ha mental i know !!hoope this helps:kiss::kiss::dust:

starchase : thankyou very much for ur information i will keep an eye out for that in my cm u have been very helpful i will let u no how i get on with my blood test on fri heres hopeing that in 2 weeks i get:bfp:

:dust: to u both lets get those :bfp:'s and those:spermy: in !!!!xxx


----------



## annie00

thx ladies.. well here is the deal he said he will only cum in me once a week.. so how do i do this any advice.. he just came in me 5 mins ago and he also did sun as well


----------



## Toots3495

Good morning ladies, 
Jojo, how are you feeling today?
Star, bet you can't wait to get home! £10 for a test does seem a bit on the pricy side. Are you still getting symptoms?
Beth, how's you today?
I went to a 1st b'day party last night which was nice, got to play with all the new toys:haha:
Oh and I dtd this morning and there was quite a lot of pink cm. I think I'm out this cycle as I would normally get this if we dtd just before af. It is a little early as af isn't due till Monday but it's not a very hopeful sign:cry:


----------



## jojosmami

Oh Toots, I'm sorry hunni but do you think It could be IB? I'm holding out every bit of hope I have for you! :dust::dust::dust:!!! 

How's everyone else feeling this morning! Beth,Star,Frankie,Duck,Annie how are we doing?


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks Jojo:hugs: I was really hoping to crack it this month, drank the juice and dtd a good amount of times but I guess it's just not meant to be. I'm pretty fed up to be honest but I suppose at least we have our appointment next week. I'm just worried that it's going to take months to find out what's going on. Im considering just ntnp while we're going through the tests cos it may take some of the stress off. 
How are you today?


----------



## NandO1

hey ladies sorry i havent been on lately i have been stalking but since i went back to work i havent had time to fart! got my scan on the 19th, am really excited as i found beanies hb last night with doppler......huge relief. 
jojos i did pm you once but my son keeps banging the keyboard when im writing so god knows whereabouts in cyberspace that one ended up! Sorry you have been having such a shit time, i think that dr irritated your cervix or something but brilliant news re hcg levels. he/she is a toughie and is hanging in there:happydance:
toots hun that spotting could be ib, it would be about the right time for it and if it is your cycle being funny then at least you can tell the dr at your appt. fingers x'd though that its ib.
Hows everyone else and where you guys at in your cycles?

loads and loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Hi nand, lovely to hear from you. Glad to hear your keeping well. I recently found out what a Doppler is so I actually know what you mean now:dohh: seen others talking about them but wasn't sure what they were:haha:
Can you hear the babies heartbeat all the time or just if it's in a certain position?
I'm trying to stay positive but had a bit of a down day today. The fact that I got a load of pink cm this morning after dtd didn't help matters!


----------



## NandO1

toots though if you are pg then ur cervix becomes engorged and bleeds and gets irritated easily, keep your chin up hun as if its one thing ive learned its that anything can happen even when it feels hopeless! any other symptoms? 
i spent ages trying to find hb and it was only for a little while as the little bugger moved and couldnt find it again,


----------



## Starchase

Hiya

I am now at my new hotel had a great bumpy ferry ride today lol... I'm feeling good today as I arrived I saw TESCO's in the distance ha ha haven't managed to get there though think its because I dont actually believe that I am (feel funny though) my stomach is bloated and extremly sensitive 

I am now on cd8 so gonna start my OPK's on sunday might actually go buy opk at same time as pg test then I can do it on sat not that dh is here though so probably better not to know ha ha 

Nando so chuffed u can hear the hb I was infatuated with my doppler it was great had it on all the time lol...

Toots calm calm calm lol pink cm definately happens if ur pg he may have irritated the cervix thats all don't worry it could also be IB escaping if u orgasmed!! Ur still in the running or i'll eat my hat this month ha ha 

Jojo Mwah Mwah Mwah how are u feeling today? xxxxx


----------



## annie00

toots i agree with nanda i looked up about bleeding in early preg when i thought i was preg last month an spotted after dtd and it says that you got so much more blood flowing to your cervix during preg its normal to have spotting after intercourse... anyways ill keep my fingers crossed for u and..

star go buy that test i wanna see BFP..

THe good news with me is DH little sister is coming so we can bd hahaha. yah.. 

yall have any advice on when i should have sex bc i only get sperm once a week remember ladies lol..


----------



## Starchase

Annie tell him u want 3 wks worth up front before u agree to his 1 a week plan lol xxxxx


----------



## annie00

lol he would die.. lol.. i noticed if im really nice and do certain things for him he will repay me....

any other advice?


----------



## Toots3495

Star your post did make me chuckle, I bet your little face lit up when you caught sight of a tesco!:haha:
How are you feeling, any pregnancy symptoms?
Annie, after you've dtd stay in bed for 30 mins with a pillow under your hips. Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Evening ladies :wave: 

Toots- I hope it was something other than af spotting!!
Have u got any other symptoms? 

Star- woohoo for a tesco in sight!! 

Nand- that's lovely u heard the heartbeat, must have been magical!! 

Annie- keep doing what your doing!! Remember it only takes one little sperm!!! 

Any news duck, frankie & Jojo? 

CD13 today. Opks r still Negative. Had a few niggles around my left ovary this morning :) 

xxx


----------



## annie00

this is the deal he said he will only give me sperm once a week so when i notice im have cm do i need to make him give it to me then are day are two later?

and last night we dtd and he came in me today i have a water like discharge but Fertile friend dont have me O untill the 23 so its to early could it have been his sperm coming out?


----------



## annie00

thank u beth..


----------



## Toots3495

Evening Beth, how was your day? Can't wait for the weekend, its been a long week! I've not had any spotting at all today apart from the pink cm this morning, god knows whats going on:wacko:
I'm tired and my boobs are tender but that could just be cos af is on the way.
Annie, it could have been the sperm or just your normal cm for this time in your cycle.


----------



## annie00

thank ya toots... thats the same thing i thought :)

Toots i hope ur af dont show and ur get ur bfp... good luck sweetie


----------



## Beth_welshy

Long day another meeting. 
Good sign that u haven't had any more pink cm!!! 
Hope it's a bfp for you Hun!!! R u gonna cave and test early? 

xxx


----------



## annie00

umm i just peeded and when i wiped it i had a CM that look like a big white bugger? like a glob of it?? so i wanted to see if it was stretchy but after i rolled it around it kinda stretched but not much.. what kind is this ?

sorry if tmi


----------



## Starchase

:bfn::bfn::bfn: Oh well.....

Bloody tescos ha ha:dohh::cry:...

So I am now on CD8 then,... get home sunday so will OPK then didn't know that tesco don't have OPK's where might I get them I have 20 at home just want one or 2 for sat and sun??

Toots I'm really feeling poop too ha ha we need to just PMA and smile all the way although I think u do have a reason to smile and well if I think about it I do too I've got a wk of plenty :sex::sex::spermy::spermy::sex: whoop whoop ha ha 

Beth how are u feeling other than knackered from work like me it sucks doesn't it ha ha 

Annie cm goes clear and stretchy I can stretch it about 4cm then do him big favour and go get some.... legs in the air straight after oh and if possible do it doggy style sorry for being crude but honestly it allows fires the sperm to the top of ur cervix... I conceived my son that way :) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie00

thats a good thing bc i love doggie style lol.. sorry i no this is a stupided question but how for is 4cm. and is this my fertile cm.. i could barely stretch it??

dont give up boo keep pma up.. i hope u get ur bfp.. and i hope i dtd on the right time lol... hahaha...

i did it last night.. im so confussed im about to cry lol


----------



## Starchase

If u haven't seen the clear yet then its not quite fertile yet, keep watching it mine is pretty much from my thumb to my second finger long really stretchy

keep going he sounds like he is trying which is great keep pretending its on his terms and u'll be fine ha ha xx


----------



## annie00

thats just what i do ... lol he says he isnt ready but if he isnt ready he wouldnt be cummng in me..we been together 4 yrs and this is only the 2nd month he has ever came in... all them years before he would pull out.. so i think maybe deep down he is ready but he is scared and doesnt wanna say TRY.. lol.. i dunno guys are crazzie...

i just no i really hope this is my month bc i live far away from my parents and we all get to gather for Christmas and i would love to announce it then.. wow it would be awsome.. we shall see and thank u ..

i have noticed that if i dont harass him about it he will do it .. i try dtd when i no its not a major thing if he pulls out so he feels like he is wining... hahahahaha


----------



## Toots3495

Morning girls, sorry about the bloody bfn star, blame tescos!! Get busy once you get back to oh:thumbup:
Beth, how's you today?
Jojo, how are you feeling? When is your next doc appointment?
I've had v small amounts of pink cm, that's become unusual as I would normally spot brown before af. I'm not reading much into it tho, think I'll wait and see what happens over the weekend and maybe test if af doesn't show on Monday.


----------



## jojosmami

Sorry about the BFN STar. How many DPO are you?
Toots, if that's something different that's a good right? Is your ticker right? My Ultrasound is this coming Thurs and my first obgyn is on Dec 2nd.
Beth how are you doing hunni?

Well, as for me I'm sooooooooooooooooooo :sick: apparently this :baby: or :baby::baby: are kicking my butt! No matter what I eat it comes right back up!! I'm :sick: all day and all night! I'm weak and so tired. I have no clue how I'm going to get my house ready for my DD birthday party tomorrow! It takes all the energy I have to do the dishes let alone, laundry,wash floors, shop for food,decorate etc. This is going to be interesting! This is exactly how I felt when I was preggo with the twins and everyone is trying to convince me its twins but I don't think I need much more convincing. If this is one baby its one tough kid!!!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey everyone

Sorry bout the bfn star!! R u doing Soy this cycle? 

Toots- when u testing???? 

Annie- keep doing what ur doing!! 

Any news Jojo, duck & Frankie? 

Nothing new here. Will update when I've done my opk later on! 

Star- I noticed u said u couldn't see opks in tesco. That's where I got mine from they r tesco own. Maybe they just didn't stock them in the one u called in. 

xxx


----------



## annie00

good morning ladies.. do yall have any idea if this is fertile cm? when i wiped just now it was like a big glob of buggers i tried stretching it but it didnt stretch that for? it was whitish in color and wet.. almost like semen... i been cramping yesterday so im not sure?


----------



## Beth_welshy

No doesn't sound fertile to me. Should be clear and very stetchy

xxx


----------



## annie00

thank u sweets.. ill be back later on today i gotta go bring dogs to vet and visit my mommie lol... anyways yall have a great day an take care..


----------



## Toots3495

Jojo you certainly sound like you are having one tough time! No wonder you feel weak if everything you eat comes back up again. Just make sure you take in plenty of fluids, if they are coming back up as well then suck ice cubes as it gives you small amounts of water at a time. Is your daughter excited about her b'day party? 
Beth, let's hope you get your positive asap so you can get down to the job at hand!
Well I just did a hpt and it was bfn but I honestly wasn't expecting anything else, not entirely sure why I did it:dohh: Never mind, these things are sent to try us!


----------



## jojosmami

Sorry about the big BFN but its still really early!! I didn't get my bfp until 12dpo!! :dust::dust: I think I may have a tummy flu along with the morning/all day sickness because now I have the runs too(tmi :shy:)


----------



## Toots3495

Oh bloody hell jojo! Sounds a complete and utter nightmare!
My ticker is pretty much right, I'm either 10 or 11dpo.


----------



## Beth_welshy

Sorry bout the BFN but it's still early. Fx for you!!!

Jojo sorry your feeling so ill!!! Hope u feel better soon. 

Dh and I dtd this afternoon because he's going out drinking tonight and knew we wouldn't do it when he rolled home plus his sperm were sober this afternoon !!!
Lol

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

:happydance:Well done Beth! Thats a dedicated oh you've got there:thumbup:
Does he understand your lp probs or do you tend to not go into all that detail with him? How long is it that you've been ttc?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Think he just needed pleasing and he knows we r following SMEP!! lol
No he doesn't know about my short lp I don't really tell him anything technical about TTC. 
We have been TTC for 5months so not very long! 

What about u? 

xxx


----------



## jojosmami

YAY Beth for the sober :spermy:! 
Toots, right now I'm feeling a bit better. Hop I can keep this up! When my son goes to school me and the little kids are DEF taking a nap! I managed to get the bathroom cleaned all the laundry folded,and my room cleaned up and ordered the sandwiches. Now just have to make the kids lunch,get my son off to school, dusting,washing the walls and floors, my son's room, finishing laundry,cleaning up the porch and yard, and do my eyebrows! Hopefully after my nap I will feel better!


----------



## Toots3495

And don't forget to take a breath jojo:haha: that's a full on day!! 
Beth, at least you've worked out about your short lp fairly early on into ttc. We've been 20 months now:dohh: at first we just dtd regular and thought it'd be easy, got that bloody wrong! After it was taking such a long time I started researching online for various info and that's when I found you guys. Really glad I did cos Ive learnt lots of things I didn't know and also made some great friends:hugs:
I've found the support everybody gives each other on here a great help. Also it's good to be able to chat about things that you may not be able to talk about to other people.


----------



## Beth_welshy

Gosh jojo that sounds like a lot to do!!! 

I knew I had PCOS so I kind of knew I would have problems. I didn't have a period for 6months when I was at university and the doc sent me for tests which came back as PCOS. I guess that's why I started looking into ttc right away. 
BnB is great and like you said made some really good friends that share the same experiences! 

xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Just did my opk it's not positive yet much darker so I'm gonna do another test at 9pm to see if that is positive if not I'm sure 2morrows opk will be positive. 

Yay!!!! 

xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Well ladies, just when you think my life can't get any crazier... SO, my belly started feeling better and I decided to take a nap with the kids. ABout 10 mins into my nap I hear a familiar sound. I look down into the play pen where one of the kids is sleeping and he is vomitting all over the place!!! Gave him a bath and there he goes again. Think there is a tummy bug going around. Lets hope that's why I have felt soooo horrible and pray my kids or DH don't get for the party tomorrow!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Oh poor baby!! Bless! I hate stomach bugs. Hope u all feel better soon 

Xxx


----------



## Starchase

Oh my goodness Jojo never a dull moment I'd cancel the party and have a family only PJ party instead ha ha I'm, Lazy!!! I'm actually on CD9 I only had a 2 day AF which is bizarre and toots, Beth and I thought it wud be a laugh to test again ha ha didn't expect BFN but really confused about AF.

Beth I did one day of Soy then freaked out about BFP and thought Soy dangerous better stop (idiot I know ha ha) but at least had 160mg this cycle

Really looking fwd to OPK's hopefully I can pass that test ha ha feel like a failure just now so excited about seeing my boys as well missed them loads and feeling rather flirty too whoo hoo 

Toots u really can't be trusted ha ha too early for testing hee hee good girl though xxx


----------



## Starchase

Freaking out a wee bit had thich cm this morning then little bits clear stretchy oh please stay away till I'm home on Sunday... Saw OPK's in boots this afternoon £18 do u think I should buy them I'll freak if it's positive thou!! xx


----------



## annie00

hey ladies, sorry i been out all day i had to bring the dogs to the vet and visit with my mom and sister.. it was really nice... anyways the cm stopped well lets say lighted up.. so hmm we shall see tommorrow.. anyways im sitting by the fire drinking a few beers sittin by the fire spendin time with dh.. very nice..


----------



## Beth_welshy

Evening ladies. 

Still no positive opk :(

How u all doing? 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hey Beth

I'm doing good can't wait to get home xxx 1 more sleep hee hee what cd are u on??


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

CD15

I'm don't lime being away from home for too long. Bet u can't wait to get home! Did u buy the boots opks? 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

No I didn't get them thought I'd freak out if it was positive got white cm today thank god so fingers x'd get home tomorrow before I see any EWCM really looking fwd to using the OPK's think they will confuse me though ha ha. Do u have any symptoms yet I'm getting weird twinges not cramping just aware of it xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Yeah I've had a few niggles on and off. Had lots of cm the other day but nothing past few days. Wierd! 
I'm hoping the soy does wrk!!! 

I was afraid of using opks to begin with but I keep each one and write the cd and date so I can compare the change in them. 

xxx


----------



## annie00

good morning ladies.. my whitish cm stopped i dont have none.. does that mean that that was my ffertile are does thisd happen to yall as well


----------



## Toots3495

Evening ladies, hows everybody diddling? 
I went out for a nice meal last night with some friends which was lovely and have spent today doing housework which is not so lovely!


----------



## annie00

my whitish cm stopped i dont have none.. does that mean that that was my ffertile are does thisd happen to yall as well


----------



## annie00

anyone know about my discharge on page 141


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey toots & Annie

Nothing like a nice meal an catch up!!! 
Any new symptoms toots? What dpo r u? 

Mine has also gone Annie so I'm not sure what it means. I haven't had a positive opk yet tho 

xxx


----------



## annie00

ok lol thanks..today im cd 19 fertile friend says im suppose to ovulate23-26 so i dunno.. i will just keep a eye on it and when i think its fertile i will jump on him for dear life...
haha


----------



## annie00

beth--- my CM is creamy like lotion.. i dont know what the hell is going on lol..

What does CM look like before Ovulation like a week are couple days before O


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning everyone

How you all doing? 

I'm still waiting for a positive opk. Maybe today!!! 
It was slightly darker yesterday so hopefully it's building up to a positive :) CD16 today 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hey Beth

I get to go home today to my OPK's eh sorry I mean my 2 boys and my OPK's ha ha, can't wait to see if I can pass at least one test lol,

I've just been up to a rememberance sunday parade it was amazing xxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Bet u can't wait to see them and to do ur opk!!! 

I've just got bk from an obedience class with my dog. It was the last class and we got a certificate!!! 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Oh Beth I used to have chocolate labs I love dogs I took them all to obedience it was great to watch them learning and interacting with other dogs I never got a certificate thou :( Well done u!!

I'm now home and I have a 4yr old attached to me even when I went to pee :) and get my negative OPk ha ha so I guess I just suck at tests now...

xxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx Star. She's been doing really well. Intermediate after Xmas!!! 
It was more of an attendance certificate than a pass. Lol. She's a jack russell just over a year old! Very naughty!!! 

Don't get down about having a negative opk it's early days! Mine are still negative :( 
I'm not losing my PMA!!! Keeping it up!!! 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

I know PMA PMA PMA.... hee hee the jack russells in our classes always made me laugh so bold ha ha I'm guessing i'll ovulate around tues/wed but think it might be earlier as I had the 2 day AF?? gonna bd tonight for fun hee hee totally missed him xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

According to SMEP we will be :sex: tonight! 

She had all the boys crying for her in the class, distracting them!!! Lol 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Love it..., my dh delighted that I got negative OPK and that I still wanna bd he says he feels special and not just a machine oops ha ha I am still laughing xx :)


----------



## annie00

hey ladies sorry i been not on all day but my sore throat and coughing is back.. i got rid of it and now its back once again.. i dunno must be the flu.. hope not.. anyways ill check in later


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, hope everyone had a nice weekend. Anything new going on?
Af is due today, had a small amount of bleeding yesterday but nothing so far today but it's still early! Hospital appointment is on Thursday which I am not looking forward to one little bit:nope:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning

Nothing new here, still waiting for that positive opk. Feels like a lifetime of waiting!!! 

Do u know what will be discussed in the appointment? 
I'm sure it will be fine. 

How's everyone else? 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

I'll be on cd4 when we go so I wouldn't think they'd do internal examinations while af is still here. I think it'll be a chat to get background info and possibly take blood. Just guessing tho as the gp didn't really explain what would happen when we went. Feeling pretty fed up at the moment, just wanted to have a baby like normal people and we've ended up having to get involved in tests and god knows what:wacko:


----------



## Ducktales

Morning everyone
I just got back from New York and Last Vegas and was catching up on the posts.
So glad that everything is ok with you jojo
fingers crossed for everyone else bfp this month
well there will definately be no BFP for me this month, as on my ovulation days we stayed with family in New York on a creaky sofa bed, so no chance of any BD !!
I am going to start charting properly now i am back.
anyway i am going to sleep now as exhausted !
xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi duck, did you have a good time? Bet it was fab, I've always fancied going to both those places.


----------



## Starchase

Hey everyone,

Well I'm a happy bunny today, I did my opk lastnight and it was negative and I've had niggles and stuff and thought I'd at least have a faint positive :( Well we bd lastnight and I went to the bathroom afterwards well my OPK was still on bathroom window guess what!!!!! I had a faint line WHOO HOO I can pass tests yeeehaa so chuffed I treated it like a pregnancy test the pee runs up in creating the control and thats it eh NOPE... it appeared afterwards gonna repeat it at 4pm see what it says

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

HEy ladies!! Well, this weekend has been ruff!! Feeling so :sick:,dizzy,faint,and can't sleep enough! DD birthday party went well. I have to say my DH has truly stepped up and has been wonderful! He has been cleaning,cooking,taking care of the kids, running here and there for me getting me anything I need or want! He has been a life saver!

So Toots, has your AF showed up properly or no? Have you tested lately? You should be excited about your appt! This is gonna help you get your baby!!! When my boss went they did internal stuff the 1st visit! I would be prepared just in case!
@Star, sorry about the neg OPK but I here that there is alot of women who get neg even if they should be positive. They seem to be much more unreliable than HPK's. are you having any O symptoms?
@Beth, same to you hunni! Just :sex: away!!!! 

So I have been in the July Baby Bump forum and talked some of the ladies and I gotta tell you I'm not really feeling it. The ladies are great,don't get me wrong. They are all nice,helpful etc but there is so many of us in there that the conversations are all over the place, I can never update myself enough,and its just not personal,I think its because I don't have a "bond" with them like I do you ladies. But I feel bad talking about my preggo symptoms here because I know you guys are trying so hard and don't want you guys to be offended. SO, hurry up and get those BFP's ladies!!!! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Starchase

Oh Jojo we have missed u its not the same without u here!!!!...... The drama the laughs and the tears thats what gets us through and I'll be honest you give us the faith that it will happen to us too, ur symptoms and advice really trully does help us, We love u so stick around alright that is an order ha ha 

My cm is coming along nicely following the pattern whoo hoo, I have twinges too love it getting really excited about this month fx'd 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

THanks hunni :hugs::friends: That makes me feel better. I just don't want to upset you girls or offend you when talking about my bump, which by the way is an offical bump already! Not sure if this is because this is my third which I've heard happens or because this is just yet another sign there is really :baby;:baby; in there! I have to say I'm getting so excited about the scan. My DH is convinced its twins. SO is everyone else. I had some more spotting Sat morning for no reason and this time the cramping was on my left side. So maybe I lost one like before and that's why my :sick: is not as bad yesterday and today or the SEA BANDS my DH got me are working and its just all the streching thats going on in there! WHo know! I just want to know that my little "pea" is or "peas" are ok! You going to do another OPK this afternoon?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, I would hate for you to abandon us so I don't want to hear talk of you feeling bad about chatting about your pregnancy symptoms! Like you said we've all got a bond on here and it is nice that we all have a laugh and chat about this and that. I love to hear about what's going on with you and all your dramas:haha:. We're here to support you as much as you are for us:hugs:
I'm glad to hear that hubby is being a massive help, there's no way you could do it on your own at the moment:wacko:
Af hasn't fully arrived but I reckon will be here before the day is out. You're right about the appointment, at least it'll find out what's going on and hopefully I'll get pregnant before you're 9 months are up!
Star, get busy girl, want lots of :spermy: waiting to catch eggy when she finally decides to escape on route to getting fertilised:thumbup:


----------



## jojosmami

Oh, I know you'll be preggo in the next couple months!! I'm sure they will start you on something and maybe start you off with IUI. My boss get her bfp on her second IUI. Its a lot of blood tests and looking up your girl parts but hey! At least you'll know progress is being made! I can't wait to hear what they say.And thanks for the love! I aint going anywhere! Actually probably will just check in every once in awhile over there instead! My plan is to make this thread the "YEA we all got our :bfp:" thread!


----------



## Toots3495

Thats a great thread idea! Hopefully we can all be bump buddies together in the next couple of months:hugs:
Have you found any remedies for your sickness?


----------



## Starchase

Whoo hoo my girlies are back Beth and I have been lonely without u two!! Yeah gonna do the OPK about 4pm so excited Jojo I had the spotting at 7/8 wks pregnant I was told that it was the placenta developing everything will be fine :) Oh twins I cant even imagine how excited u are at the possibility? Oh this is amazing

Toots have u had anymore AF symptoms can u feel her coming, I CAN'T EAT MY HAT ha ha so exciting that ur hospital appointment is so close have u had any tests done before? My BF had the test where they injected dye into the ovaries to check for blockages and seemingly that test can end up in pregnancy thats what happened to 5 of my friends no joke its as if the dye clears or opens tubes and allows the sperm through next cycle (it isn't designed to do that it just happened) my BF had a blockage and was told they'd remove it the next month well she had to cancel the appointment because she was pg after 4 yrs of trying she is now pg with baby number 3 and that will be 3 under 3 hee hee

PMA all the way this is so exciting xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

How about if you put a bit of salt and pepper on your hat star:haha: I've had a bit of v light blood a while ago and I'm bloated so af is def coming. I've never had any tests before so it'll be a new experience! I'm looking forward to getting the ball rolling but not looking forward to various amounts of probbing around my Minnie moo!:haha:


----------



## Starchase

The funniest story my pal told me was her dh having to give his sample and he was black affronted so he stupidlyhanded it to the nurse in a brown mcdonalds bag.... eh what!!! He then said "oh brought ur lunch!!!" she didn't know what it was a thanked him and walked away ha ha she then came back to my friend totally embarrassed ha ha she actually thought it was lunch

Total dafty I'm gonna pee now

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

I think I'd rather a vege burger and fries please!:haha:


----------



## NandO1

when we had to hand hubbies sample in i thought to myself im gonna be adult about this, so as i work at the hosp and had been working that morning i rushed out to deliver it to the lab for him. rushed in and said to the girl i need to hand this in to which she replied you have pen in your hair, i couldnt imagine how she could see it as ive got dark hair and only use black pens at work, so i rubbed my forehead and she said no you've got pen in your hair and she pointed to a bloody big bic hanging out of my ponytail, at least it took the sting out of handing in a luke warm bottle of jizz!
How is everyone today, i agree with jojos and what she said about other forums its just not the same and again dont want to go harping on about my aches and pains when ive been lucky enough to leave the guessing game we call the tww behind! I have been stalking you all tho, and sincerely wish you guys get everything you want and more, and we will all be bump buddies in the YEA we all got our :bfp: thread!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starchase

Oh hiya Nando, how are u feeling hope everything is going good with u, love it warm Jizz ha ha it is so funny... I know I always squirm now when we go to Mc'ds drive through ha ha total dafty love it well I just gave in a pee'd on my OPK lol will let u know plz plz be there xxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

HAHAH Star! What a story! HAHAHA. I actually found these things called Sea Bands. They Look like sweat bands with a ball attached and its for sea sickness, car sickness etc but have been said to help with morning sickness and also to help with sleeping. Its like acupuncture and pushes on some spot in your arm. I was really doubtful but slept with them on Sat and sun night and both mornings woke up with no :sick: In the afternoon yesterday got a little queazy but nothing big. ANd last night I slept like a rock! Today actually I'm starving!! Just really,really, tired!

Nand! How are you feeing? Had appt yet? Are you showing? ANy symptoms?


----------



## NandO1

hey jojos im so constipated that i look 6 months, so not really, got my scan on fri which im really looking forward to esp as ive found the hb on a doppler and know there is something there, I feel pretty good though have started to get some energy back but to be fair with any of my pg ive never had many symptoms. How are you? Your scan is thurs isnt it? ooooooh i wonder how many they will see, you could be octomom #2 but without the insanity! xx


----------



## Starchase

Jojo I used them when I was little for car sickness they are amazing mine were lilac colour oh I wud never have thought to try them for pg sickness that is an amazing idea, so happy they help u sleep too it is so important u get ur sleep xxx


----------



## Starchase

Oh Nando can u be octomum and still be sane ha ha I don't think i'd be sane if there was more than one ha ha whoo hoo Jojo xx


----------



## NandO1

good point star but she was mad before she had 8.


----------



## Toots3495

Nand, you and Jojo are our resident pregnant ladies! We've all been together a good while now. All here to moan regardless of whether we're pregnant or not:haha:


----------



## Toots3495

I was just reading up online what to expect at my first fertility appointment and it says they'll probably take blood and do an internal examination. Well I'll still have af on thursday! Didn't bloody think that through v well did I. Guess I'll have to go back for that which is probably going to be a few weeks away. Wish I had private health insurance cos I bet I'd get things done quicker that way. The nhs is not exactly known for short waiting lists is it:wacko:
I wonder how long this whole process is going to take? Months or years do you think?


----------



## jojosmami

It only took my boss 4 months to get preggo. First month was just doing tests etc, 2nd month just tried meds, 3rd & 4th month IUI and she got hers. My boss actually had to get checked while she was on her Af. 

Octo mom:wacko::dohh: I already feel like octomom with all the kids running around the house and all the craziness I have:haha: My boss keeps teasing my hubby I'm having 10! She saw my bump this morning and said" Oh, yea, at least 10!" I'm so nervous! I know everything happens for a reason but I really think that would be a little to much for me but If that's what happens then so be it! I'm not saying it wouldn't be fun, and when we were preggo with the twins before we were just getting used to the idea. SO, I t won't be horrible just hard. BUt then again, with me nothing is normal or easy!


----------



## Toots3495

The way drama follows you around Jojo I wouldn't be surprised if you end up with quads!:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

Well, when I was looking up HCG levels and stuff my levels were actually were some of the triplet moms were!!:wacko: Its almost impossible to get pregnant with triplets naturally though....right?


----------



## Toots3495

Oh Blimey!! I think it is possible to conceive them naturally. Do you have any multiples on your side of the family?


----------



## Starchase

I live in an area in Scotland who has a fantastic waiting list they endevour to see u within 12 wks for conception issues which is superb :) your appointment on thursday wud have been the 12wk wait and then ur talking wks thats all fx'd
I had to have a smear test done after the mirena and they did it there and then didn't care that AF was there!!! Doctors and Nurses don't seem to notice so who knows u might get something done


----------



## jojosmami

Not that I know of. That's why we were so shocked about the twins before! I was just looking it up and its way more common than I thought to have triplets naturally! I'm def not telling DH cause he'll just Die!


----------



## Toots3495

So I'll forget my embarrassment, knuckle down and get on with it. I suppose they are seeing that sort of thing all the time aren't they. 
I'm such a worrier!:dohh:


----------



## Toots3495

:baby::baby::baby: I can't wait till you have a scan and they tell you how many are in there!


----------



## NandO1

when i had mine i was given the internal exam (i'd had loads of bloods done at gp) then they prescribed 6 months of clomid and saw me after i finished that, but its different where ever you go i reckon, and as you havent had your day 3 and day 21 bloods they'll want to do that to make sure you are ov'ing


----------



## NandO1

post a pic of your bump jojos then we'll have a good idea of how many are lurking in there.:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Toots3495

Great idea nand! I'd love to see your bump Jojo, you to nand don't see why you should get away with it:haha:


----------



## Starchase

Ooh Jojo it gets better and better yep natural triplets can happen hee hee xxxxx


----------



## Starchase

Yeah I agree lets get the bumps on screen ha ha xx


----------



## NandO1

Toots i dont have a bump yet, just bloat, but then when you are just having one baby you dont tend to show unlike jojos who is growing a football team in her uterus.:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## jojosmami

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

That seems to be the general censes among everyone! I actually took a pic of my bump last week and I'll take another today and post em!


----------



## Toots3495

My battery is going to die on my phone so I'll log off until I get home in about half an hour or so. Hope to see bumps when I log back on:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

Last wk (5wks 4days)



Today (6wks 4days)



SO i'm guessing I will probably start growing my other sets of nipples anytime now! I'm having a litter!


----------



## NandO1

omg i cant believe that what ya gonna be like at 9mths, seriously i still fit in my size 8 jeans (think thats a 4 in us) dont mean to make you self conscious or anything but that is a bump hun... Have you checked for those extra sets of nipples??????


----------



## jojosmami

:haha: Well, I wasn't a little person to start off with, and this is my 3rd pregnancy so I guess it could be that but HOLY CRAP right? I's trying to suck in and all that but it aint working! I cant get into my jeans but in aint comfy that's for sure!!


----------



## NandO1

no but hun thats bump not the remains of baby #2, this is my 3rd too and 4 weeks ahead and im nowhere near that, that scan on thurs could be a real eye opener. oooh im getting excited now, cant wait for the final tally, gonna have to take bets on how many you are a cooking!!!!!!!!!!!! oh and by the way its a beautiful bump, xxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: (thats 1 hug for you and 1 each for the babies :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:)


----------



## jojosmami

I'm thinking at least 2! :haha: Do you think it could be because I'm a bigger person anyway? I mean I was only like 15lbs lighter when I got preggo w/ the twins last time and popped really early to! Oh, I wish Thursday would hurry up!!


----------



## NandO1

i dont think so coz surely the bigger you are the easier it is to hide it, but thats not fat thats bump, its bump shaped, and from the week before its not as visable at all, oh hun there so has to be more than one in there. only 2 reasons why you show earlier, not your first and multiples. i think you are 2 for 2 there. your sig will have to change from mommy of 2 soon to be at least 4:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Toots3495

Omg Jojo! You've def got a squad in there:haha:
That is one cute bump you've got there Hun! You'll have to post monthly pics so we can watch you grow:thumbup:


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks ladies! It really popped this morning because it wasn't that big last night. My hubby ust came home for lunch and as soon as he opened the door I turned around and he said " whoa! Your pregnant! How are the babies?" I def will! If I am preggo with twins I might start one of the journal things I see on here. I've been trying to find some for ladies preggo with twins but its hard. HOw is everyone else feeling today?


----------



## Starchase

Oh wow what an amazing bump yep I'm down for 2 babbas in there hee hee this is so exciting defo love that idea toots monthly pics hee hee I also am so excited for thursday so god knows how u are feeling whoo hoo...., xxx


----------



## NandO1

jojos gonna repopulate the world in one single pregnancy :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## annie00

jojo thats a bump i think u got 2 r more in there.. wow u look so cute pregoo... jojo one more thing.. u mentioned u had a set of twins already but u only have two kids soon to be three? im kinda confussed? lol shed some lite for me


----------



## Beth_welshy

Evening ladies. 

Wow... It's been so quiet for days then I had 5 or 6 pages to read since this morning. 

Welcome home Duck, gutted for you that u missed O!!! Fx for nxt month

Toots- hope they do something for you in the appointment on Thursday! 

Nand- good to see you back here! Exciting stuff that your scan is so close! 

Jojo- that is one hell of a bump. I'd place money on there being more than one in there! Will be great to see monthly pics of your progress

U 2 Nand. 

Star- keep peeing on those Opks!! 

Annie- hope u feel better soon! 

Still getting negative opks. Test line looks a bit darker I think! Having niggles around my right ovary. 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Evening Beth, have you had a good day? Ovulation must be any day soon:happydance:. Are you still following smep?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Yeah had an ok day just busy! When I took AC I had a positive opk on CD18 so hoping it will be positive 2moz! Yeah I'm still following SMEP! Night off the :sex: tonight :( 
Gotta let his spermies multiply!! 

How's ur day been? 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

My day hasn't been to bad thanks Beth. It's bloody cold here today! I've got the heating on but I wish we had a nice open fire, how cozy would that be!


----------



## annie00

thanks beth.. 

hey i wiped earlier and when i did i saw this light brown kinda sticky but wet discharge.. i tried stretching it but it didnt streth really far maybe an inch.. what could have caused the brown light brown discharge? im cramping but like light cramps and my boobs are achy. im not suppose to ovulate intill the 23-25 so 14 days after that i will start my period.. it only crampy on one said.. my right..


----------



## Beth_welshy

Mmmm nice open fire! Yeah it's freezing here and raining now! :(

Could u be ovulating early Annie? I think it's possible to spot during ovulation! 

xxx


----------



## annie00

but its not a strecthy discharge should i have sex tonight and see if he will cum in me anyways?


----------



## annie00

i dont know bc i feel like my period is about to come bc my breast hurt? they are achy.. started last night


----------



## annie00

oh wow now im nausated i think i have the damn flu.. im goin take a hott shower.. ill brb beth what u think?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Not sure Hun. I don't understand my own body half the time

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Wish I understood mine! It doesn't do what I want it to half the time:haha:
I think I'm going to watch some complete and utter rubbish on tv, I'm a celebrity get me out of here! You don't get much trashier than that:haha:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Can't beat a bit of I'm a Celeb!!! It's hilarious!!! 
Gillian McKeith is a numpty!!!! Lol 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Most definately! She's an irritating little shrew:haha:
How is Paul gasgoines ex wife a celeb?! I think they were scrapping the bottom of the barrel this year. But it is addictive:haha:


----------



## annie00

i never heard of that show?? lol ..

i guess cause im from Louisiana things are different.. lol


----------



## Beth_welshy

It's a British reality tv show. Celebs are put into an Australian jungle. The public vote for them to do silly tasks with creepy crawlies etc... It's highly entertaining! Lol

xxx


----------



## annie00

lol kinda like survivor over here.. lol.. oh i c

beth i took ur advice and did the deed tonight.. and he came in me without me having to ask him.. wow.. lol anyways.. i dont think im quite fertile yet.. i will keep a eye on my cm if anything changes..


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how is everybody this morning? Anybody got any news or updates?
Beth, Gillian mckeith was so funny last night, I reckon she's going to get picked on for all the trials:haha: if you are that frightened of everything then I don't think you'd go into the jungle would you!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning Toots & everyone

She was hilarious! I prob shouldn't laugh but what a stupid woman for going on there. She must have watched it in the past! Idiot. 
Those other poor women will starve if she keeps doing the trials!!! 

I'm getting a bit impatient and I don't have ewcm so wondering if I'm ever gonna ovulate this cycle. 

How bout u? 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Are you still not getting anything on the opt either? Perhaps the soy makes you ovulate later?
Af still hasn't fully arrived but I'm getting a light 'flow' of light brown blood. I wish it would just hurry up and get on with it! It should have started yesterday so god knows what my body is up to this time.


----------



## Beth_welshy

I haven't done an opk today. I usually do one around 5-6pm. 
Yesterdays were negative :(
I seem to have some watery cm today. 
Is that any good I wonder? 

I'm hoping the soy is just making sure my egg is a good ripe one and it will pop out when it's good and ready !!! 

PMA!!!! 

Is ur af usually slow at starting off? When did u last test? 
Could it be???? 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

If you're oh doesn't have any objections Beth then I'd probably keep up a fairly regular routine of dtd. I'm almost sure Jojo said she didn't really get ewcm, hers was watery but check with her later. 
Af normally comes on full flow the day it's due but I have been having some strange goings on the last couple of months. I may test later just to torment myself if it doesn't show up throughout the day.


----------



## Beth_welshy

We r doing it every other day so it should cover all bases! I'll keep doing opks. 

Jojo if u see this: did u have ewcm at all during ovulation??? Mine is just watery no positive opk yet. 

I think our bodies must like making us crazy! 
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for u! 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

I think I'm going to get a pregnancy prediction reading done later, I've got web address for Gail and jenni so I'll pick one later. 
Anybody else had a reading done?


----------



## jojosmami

Morning!
@Beth I only had a tiny bit of EWCM, one one time when I wiped CD13. That was the day before I O. The rest of the month was really watery because of the grapefruit juice I suppose. All the other months I had ton of EWCM and no :bfp: so watery is good!

@Toots, I'm really interested in seeing what your test says. I love that show you were talking about. They have had it on here with some very D list american celebs and it is hysterical!!! 

@Annie, could be getting your cycle a little early this month.

Well, had some more spotting last night. A little crampy this morning and last night. Guess it could be growing. Didn't sleep to well last night. I was so hot! feel bad to turn the heat off because everyone else in the house freezes but I feel like I'm going thru menopause in the middle of the night but have to have a blanket covering my face to sleep.I know I'm :wacko: Also woke up with a bit of a cold. My nose is really stuffy and runny at the same time,have a headache and a bit :sick: Only 2 days till my scan!!! I can't wait! I'm so nervous about it.


----------



## Frankie

Hi how is everyone!!

**Update** AF showed up this morning so I feel loads better knowing I have some where to start counting x


----------



## Frankie

Toots3495 said:


> I think I'm going to get a pregnancy prediction reading done later, I've got web address for Gail and jenni so I'll pick one later.
> Anybody else had a reading done?

Toots could you send me the web address please x


----------



## Toots3495

Hi Jojo, your scan is going to be so exciting! We should bet on how many you have in there:haha:. At least youve got your very own central heating system going on, it'll last you all winter!
Frankie, the addresses are: 
Jennyrenny.viviti.com
Psychic123ukreadings.net (think this one is Gail) 
Are you thinking of having a go as well?


----------



## Frankie

Toots3495 said:


> Hi Jojo, your scan is going to be so exciting! We should bet on how many you have in there:haha:. At least youve got your very own central heating system going on, it'll last you all winter!
> Frankie, the addresses are:
> Jennyrenny.viviti.com
> Psychic123ukreadings.net (think this one is Gail)
> Are you thinking of having a go as well?

Yeah but do you have any idea if anyone of them are good?


----------



## Toots3495

A lady I chat to had a reading from both and Gails was wrong but jennys reading was dead right. She even predicted a date that was of importance and it's turned out to be her scan date! I was thinking of trying Jenny and see what she has to say.


----------



## Toots3495

Forgot to say Jojo that af turned up a little while ago, damn it! At least oh and I know we gave it a bloody good try and it didn't work so let's see what the specialist has to say.


----------



## jojosmami

:hugs::hugs::friends: Sorry hunni. On to the professionals! It will be no time now that you'll be knocked up with me and we'll both have our head in the toilet!


----------



## Toots3495

:haha: can't wait! Just gotta make sure I'm knocked up before you've got your hands full with one, two, three.... babies:haha::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## jojosmami

*** RANT ALERT ****
So, I have my scan on Thursday to make sure everything is ok because of spotting and to see if its twins. Well, my hubby can't make it so my best friend offered to go with me. I told her she didn't have to take off and she said she has sick days and it would be fine. This was last wensday. Then on Fri she called me asking what time the appt was because she was gonna call and make her annual pap appt cause its the same office and might as well do it while she was there. SO today I was talking to her about the scan and she said "oh, well I'm not gonna make it. I never asked my boss to take that day and I found out when I called Mon that I'm not due for my annual till March." WTF??? She wouldn't have said anything unless I mentioned it. It not gonna be the end of the world if I have to go by myself but just wanted some support. She is famous for being a procrastinator but come on! She knew how important this is for me and she just blew it off. I could have asked my sister or maybe my aunt or something but now no one is gonna be able to get off work! I feel really hurt and upset. The thing that pisses me off the most is she was so relaxed about it like it was nothing! UUUGGGHHH :grr::grr:AM I just hormonal or justified with being so pissed? Thanks for listening!


----------



## Toots3495

That's not nice!! Totally justified for being pissed off I think hun. You're having a tough time of it at the moment and I think it's awful that she's just dumped you to go on your own. 
I wish I could go with you and hold your hand Hun but you will be in my thoughts. 
My hospital appointment is a 3pm (around 10am your time I think) what times your appointment? Have a chuckle at me probably lying with my legs in stirrups having my Minnie moo probed by a complete stranger, my face will be a picture!:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks love! My appt is 815am my time. Your minne moo!! :haha:!!! Is your DH gonna be there? My boss said her Dr was VERY good looking so it made it a little "more enjoyable" for her! I think I'd rather have someone ugly so I wasn't self conscious! When I had to get an internal scan the first time they brought that HUGE instrument in which is really a dildo with a camera and said ok, you ready? I said ready for what and he said the exam. My DH asked is that going...? THe Dr said yep! You should have seen my D face!!! That thing was huge!


----------



## Toots3495

I'll die if I get some good looking doc!! Definately would feel less self conscious if he's attractively challenged:haha:. Oh is coming to appointment as well.
Is it not worth asking someone else close to you to see if they can go to your appointment? It'll just be nice for you to know you've got someone there.


----------



## jojosmami

I asked my sister but she lives an hour away and has to be to work @ 9:00am. My aunt has to work too. Guess I'll just have to go by myself. If I can go thru a whole labor by myself a little ultrasound should be ok. 

I would prefer a woman Dr but really once you get preggo you get all types of people looking at your Minnie Moo:winkwink:! :haha:


----------



## annie00

toots sorry about ur so called bf i hate people like that .. im the type of person if i say im doing something im doing it and im never late lol..

Toots i dont think im startin early bc last night after we dtd and he came in me.. i had this discharge that looked like when ur horny like that.. so i took a bath and all and i still had it and when i wipe i still have it.. i havent peed yet this am but im going now.. what do yall think?


----------



## annie00

well just peed and it was cloudy again.. and kinda stretchy but not really stretchy than last week i guess.. last week was sticky.. i dont know im about to give up im going crazy trying to figure when i ovulate out..


----------



## annie00

im gone lay back down.. that cold are flu is kicking my butt.. i gotta blow my nose every 15 mins..


----------



## annie00

in case yall was wondering im cd 22 and one week from O.. according to fertile friend


----------



## Starchase

Oh Jojo I'd be well ranting if I was u that totally sucks... We will all be with u have u got B&B on ur phone?? If so get on here straight away and I'll be logged on waiting to here whether we are having 2 or 8 babbas xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

You do realise these are all of our babies now hee hee can't wait whoo hoo 2 more sleeps..

Oh toots I wonder if I can put vinegar on my hat lol... Just relax at ur apt and see how it goes, u will be fascinated I'm sure can't wait to hear what they say,.. I have had a reading from Sandra and from another one can't remember one said baby in May sandra said pg in Feb the one I saw face to face said pg by xmas so I am believing her ha ha xxxx

Annie I cudn't cope with not knowing I'm so lucky my body pretends to do what its supposed to do like clockwork just cant catch the eggy!!

Sorry Frankie but at least u can start again like the rest of us, still stuck with us sorry xx

Well I got a one shade lighter than control panel so excited loving these OPK's at least I now know i'm gonna ovulate love it!! Come on spermy catch it this cycle whoo hoo xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

I've had a reading from Gail. She said nov/dec 2010 conception. We will see!!!


----------



## Ducktales

jojo i agree, thats not nice, but she probably hasnt stop to consider how important this is for you, maybe she is a bit jealous (secretly ?)
anyway, you will be just fine and take it all in your stride - are you getting a taxi because if it is triplets you might be too shocked to drive !!!!
Beth and Toots, just catching up on Im a Celebrity - Gillian is a NIGHTMARE !!!
hi everyone else
xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx for the reply Jojo. Hope I get a positive opk soon. 

Sorry your friend let u down. I learnt a long time ago unfortunately who I can and can't rely on!!! 
Hope u don't have flu!!! Looking forward to hearing how many u have tucked away!!! 

Good to see you Frankie. Sorry AF showed up but at least u can start over. Nothing worse than being stuck in limbo. 

Sorry she came full out Toots :(


----------



## annie00

beth.. i just wiped and it looked like the same texture of sperm just not that stretchy like its stretchy just not as stretchy.. lol fertile are non


----------



## Beth_welshy

Minnie moo- I'm creased!!!! 

I've had th internal dildo camera - it's MASSIVE!!! 
I had mine not long after DH and I got together so he wasn't there. Thank god a woman did mine! 
U will have to let us know what they say etc... 

Duck- I've missed I'm a celeb tonight. Ur right Gillian is a nightmare. Stupid woman for going on it!!! She must be desperate for the cash!!! 

Hope u get a positive opk soon star!!! 

Fertile CM is clear and stretchy. It's like raw egg White Annie


----------



## annie00

is fertile cm also clear?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Yeah!! But sperm looks the same. 

Try putting it into a cup of water. 
Apparently sperm/semen will float. CM will sink


----------



## annie00

oh wow.. bc when sperm is on ur breast are stomach it doesn't look at all clear its cloudy, whitish... thats why i was confused,.. omg ur a life saver 

now that u said that i remember dtd in the bath tub a while back and the sperm did float ur right.. well i honestly it was the left over sperm just leakin outta of me... very possible huh


----------



## Frankie

Thanks Beth im v pleased shes here im quite relaxed abt things 4gotten how awful AF is hw you feeling?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Happy to help Annie. 

Feeling a bit down today :(


----------



## annie00

what is wrong beth?


----------



## Toots3495

Morning girls, it's a cold, wet and windy day here today. Wish I was tucked up at home! How is everybody feeling today?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning everyone. 

I'm tucked up in bed having a real down day :(
Maybe just maybe but I doubt it I'll have a positive opk this afternoon. We will see! 

How r u toots?


----------



## Toots3495

I'm ok thanks Beth. Got a bit of a stomach ache but I'll live.
Why are you feeling down Hun?


----------



## Beth_welshy

The whole TTC business. The ups the downs. The fact that dh doesn't understand. My mum has breast cancer. Xmas is around the corner. 3 of my best friends are pregnant. 

I couldn't face work today just needed to be home alone to have a big cry!!! I bottle things up until I'm at breaking point. 

Do u have a hot water bottle handy? Hope it feels better soon. 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

:friends: oh Beth I'm sorry to hear you're feeling so low:hugs: 
It's so difficult to remain positive all the time when month after month af turns up without fail. I know exactly how you are feeling. Does oh not understand why you feel so low about ttc or that you feel a bit crappy cos your friends are pregnant?
If it's anything like the woman I'm surrounded by then I bet they got pregnant at the drop of a hat! My brothers girlfriend got pregnant while on the pill, I'm not entirely sure I believe her but either way theyve only been together 5 bloody minutes!!


----------



## jojosmami

Morning ladies. 
Toots, sorry about the tummy ache. Is it from AF or something else?
Beth, :hugs: So sorry your feeling so sad today. I wish I could come over there and keep you company and give you a few laughs. You have to stay strong and positive. Its so hard I know! But, you also have to take those days to cry,pout,be angry and miserable. It will make you feel better in the end. It seems that guys just don't get it. Take today hunni and get it all out!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx girls. 

I feel totally positive 90% of the time, but yesterday and today was that 10% of not feeling so great. 
I'm such a happy person dh always knows when I'm down. He asks what's wrong but can't deal with the answers. I wish he could live in my body for a month!!! 
2 of my friends got pg by accident and the other had been trying 2-3 months. 1 friend is due on Sunday. I'm so happy for them but I'm also envious it's not me! 
This will be the 3rd time my mum has cancer. She's been through so much! 

I cried myself back to sleep earlier which has helped and getting it all out on here helps. 

Ur all so lovely!!! Thanx for being there 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

I hope you feel better after a days rest Beth. The added worry of your poor mum doesn't help.:hugs:
How are you today Jojo? Are you excited about tomorrow?:happydance:


----------



## jojosmami

I am excited and scared. With the spotting again this morning, the cramps I'm having today and not really having anymore morning sickness I'm starting to get really freaked out. My cramps are like AF cramps and I really have a backache. But I guess we'll see tomorrow! Once I see the heartbeat(s) then I'll beable to really get excited about the pregnancy. TBH I'm to scared to be excited right now. Are you getting excited for you appt?


----------



## Toots3495

I suppose it's not surprising really that you've got cramps and backache. Just think how much movement is having to go on in there to accommodate your little bean/beans. Tomorrow will be a great day for you, and we're all here waiting for the news:happydance:
Will you have a scan pic to show us?
I'm half looking forward to tomorrow and the other half is really nervous! I want to know what's going on but I'm scared that I'm going to be told I can't have kids. I'll handle it much better if the problem is with my oh rather than me cos if it's me I'll be letting us both down.


----------



## jojosmami

Starting to freak out now. Spotting getting heavier. Still not a flow but heavier and its went from pink,to brown now to a tinge of red. The cramps are what is freaking me out. It feels just like my AF.I'm so scared.


----------



## Toots3495

Are you able to ring the doctor or do you have a midwife you can call? Don't freak out and get stressed, see if you can get some medical advice. I know it's easy for me to sit here telling you not to stress but you must stay calm hun as stress won't help.


----------



## Beth_welshy

Afternoon ladies 

I feel a bit better now, not had a positive opk but I didn't think i would. Going to the cinema with a friend later to watch a girly film :) can't wait. 

Jojo I agree with toots u should seek medical advice or if your really worried go to the emergency department! 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

The day off to feel crappy and have a bit of a :cry: has probably done wonders for you Beth. Sometimes we just have to take time out to feel sorry for ourselves. 
What film are you going to see at the cinema?
I'm feeling slightly more apprehensive about tomorrow as the day goes on, do you think I'd hurt to have a glass of wine tonight?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Yeah it has done me wonders. I'm feeling tons better! I'm starting to get my PMA back! 
Got creamy cm which i read u get before EWCM so bring on the EWCM and ovulation. Yay :)
Think we are seeing 'you again' looks funny. I need a good laugh. 

One glass of wine should be fine Hun. Is your oh going with u 2morrow? xxx


----------



## Toots3495

I'm glad to hear a rest has bought back the pma:thumbup:. Have a good time at the pictures!:hugs:


----------



## annie00

hey ladies.. beth why did u say good afternoon its only 1230 pm here.. i just woke up lol... 
beth hope u feel better u seem much better..
toots call a dr hun.. now and let us no my fingers are crossed for u everything is ok

Last night i had a clear discharge... this am i had it again but just now nothing.. i did the deed.. monday.. so i dunno if i missed it are if i got it... well i will keep a eye on it and if it gets heavier then i need to bd so can i mark on Fertile friend ovulation?


----------



## Starchase

Jojo how u feeling honey hope ur feeling better, get ur butt down to the ER and ask to see someone!!! Don't stress honey thats why they are there...

Beth biggest :hugs: and :kiss: ever I hate those days I took 2 days last month off work just couldn't focus and was so stressed,.. We just need a day to chill and take our minds off work and BF that are pregnant and the 15yr olds in Tesco!! It's gonna happen for each and everyone of us I KNOW IT :happydance: thats my psychic input :thumbup: My cm definately follows that pattern :thumbup:

Now toots tomorrow is gonna be a great day u will be put at ease and they will put u on the baby path whatever that is.., :baby: I think that ur dh will be freaking out if he is anything like mine... 

Annie did u try sinking it in a cup of water?

I now officially have a positive OPK :haha: whoo hoo hope to god the super :spermy: caught my eggy :happydance::dust:

big hi to everyone else MWAH

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi star, how the devil are you? Has there been lots of :sex::sex::sex::sex: going on?! Positive opt is great news:happydance: and there now should be :spermy: shaking hands with your eggy:happydance:


----------



## annie00

no i havent tired putting it in a cup of water bc we dtd monday so it been 3 days i figured it would have already all came out.. im not sure if this is my fertile muscus but it sure is stretchy but no clear its white.. and since i had sex monday did i time it right are did i miss it?


----------



## Starchase

Oh toots we have been busy ha ha think my poor man is knackered hee hee,... gonna go again tonight and until I get a negative now absolutely delighted that I know I'm ovulating biggest fear ever with having PCOS.... 

Think my acronyms are wrong eh ha ha what the hell is a OPK oops!!! How u feeling tonight what type of wine did u have? 

Annie I'm not sure if I'm honest my cm goes completely clear and stretchy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie00

hmm.. i dont know.. every yr when i get my yearly pap smar. everything comes back good except my cervix are inflamed for hard core sex. anyways my sister has PCOS and she said i didnt have it but im not seein the watering stuff... just white stretchy stuff now im thinkin im not O


----------



## Starchase

Annie can u go on to Amazon and buy the OPT's they are only £2 for 15 x and they are amazing I love them!!! xx


----------



## annie00

i would love to but dh really dont wanna TRY.. he only cums in me once a week are when ever he feels like it. so i have to hope and pray he cums in me on the right times.. understand? its crazy.. we been together 4 yrs and he would always pull out the last 2 months he has came in me about ten times so its a big improve ment he said if i was to end of preg he would be so happy and excited but i wanna try.. so i dunno what to do anymore


----------



## Toots3495

Not sure if I'm wrong star, is it opt or opk cos I keep seeing both all over here! As long as we all know what we mean then that's all that counts eh:thumbup:. 
At it again tonight! Bloody hell girl!! Hope your legs are in the air afterwards:haha: 
I decided to stay off the wine in case I have a blood test tomorrow, I really fancied a glass as well. Think I'll probably need a glass or two after the hospital tomorrow. I think my oh is nervous but I told him all he's going to have to do is give one sample whereas I've got all sorts of treats to look forward to:dohh:


----------



## annie00

i think im givin up.. holidays are coming and im not gonna be preg for christmas burns my ass


----------



## Starchase

toots will I be alright, we did it this morning and opT + tonight I am super gutted dh just didn't complete the task we tried 3x!!!! Too much pressure I think... Oh why oh why is that happening to us tonight of all nights never happened before ever... will see if we can get one in the morning? I hope we haven't missed it been so good this month :( bit tearful!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

You will be both fine tomorrow I know it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Great news on the positive opk!!! Don't panic if u did it this morning ur covered for today!!! Try again in the morning!! 

Film was good. Had a lovely night. Came home and yet another person has announced they are pg on fbook. 
I'm ok...keeping a smile on my face and PMA. Gosh it's so hard!!! 

xxx


----------



## annie00

ladies i think im ovulating.. stretchy slippery wet discharge.. i looked it up and as long as its not dry moist are sticky its very well could be fertile mucus.. i just cant find out if fertile mucus has to be clear are could it be white ish color are looks yellow on the TP


----------



## annie00

so srry beth.. keep ur pma up and doin the bd lol love ya


----------



## annie00

what movie yall went and saw beth?


----------



## Toots3495

Morning girls,
Jojo, good luck today. I look forward to hearing all the good news later:happydance:
Star, don't worry about not managing it last night and even if you didn't manage this morning it's ok cos you've probably got lots of :spermy:hanging around waiting from the last times. Don't despair!
Beth, how are you feeling today? How's your mum doing?:hugs:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning ladies

Toots - What time is your appointment? Good luck!!!
Jojo- Hope all goes ok today. Hope the spotting has stopped. 
Star - Like Toots said those spermies are probably readyto pounce on your egg!!!
Annie - I went to see 'You Again'. Hows your CM looking

Any news Duck & Frankie?

I had a massive glob of EWCM this morning. Exciting stuff. (I even did a little excited sqeek) Hoping my OPK is positive either today or 2moz,

My mum is ok. She is dreading the op :(

xxx

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

That's a good sign Beth, I hope you get you pos in the next couple of days:happydance:
My appointment is at 3pm, I'm actually starting to look forward to hearing what they have to say. At least it'll shed some light on our situation. 20+ months is not normal!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Good on you!!! PMA all the way!!!
Ill be thinking of you!! Let us know how it goes!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks Beth, I log on later and update you. We've all got to try and stay positive whatever our situation or I think we'd all go nuts!:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

Morning LAdies!! Well, just got back from the ultrasound and thank GOd everything is ok! :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: There is only 1 baby but it is ok and heard a strong little heart beat! 122bpm. I'm so relieved!! Thank you all for you support! THey aren't sure why I'm still spotting but since everything looks fine I'll wait till my offical 1st OB appt Dec 2nd! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::hi::hi::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## jojosmami

GOod luck today Toots! Can't wait to hear all the info you learn!! I'm thinking about you!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Ohhh Jojo I'm so happy everything is ok. That's such a lush picture!!!! So cute!!! 

Can't believe it's only 1!!! He/she obviously wanted to make sure u knew he/she was there!!! 

:hugs: So happy for you :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks. We saw anther sac but it was really small and empty so the ultrasound tech looked really quick but didn't even mention it. Probably why my body is going crazy! So happy. Thanks hunni. How are you doing today? How was the movie?


----------



## NandO1

jojos sooooo pleased all ok, im sure they got it wrong tho there has to be more than 1.

toots good luck with your appt. hope you hear good news xxxx


----------



## NandO1

jojos the empty sac maybe why you are spotting! the pics are fabulous and so clear xxx


----------



## NandO1

hey beth shouldnt you be doing the bd by now, dont wanna waste that ewcm!!!!!


----------



## Beth_welshy

I'm doing much better today thanx. Got my PMA back and the masses of EWCM this morning helped!!! Just did my daily opk... Still negative :( but I'm sure it will be positive by 2moz!!! 
We will be BD later tonight and I might even do the legs in the air just for fun!!! Lol. 

How u doing Nando?


----------



## NandO1

im good beth, got a scan tomoz, i never got a true pos opk so i went with the one that was darkest coz thats as much as i could hope for. you better keep those legs up hun and let those spermies do their thing, good luck and have fun, its a good job oh's are on board with the ttc thing otherwise they would run a mile thinking we were utter nutters,


----------



## Toots3495

:wohoo::wohoo: oh Jojo what a lovely picture! Made me feel all warm inside. I'm so pleased everything is ok but i must admit I'm v surprised to hear there's only 1!:haha: you must be so very pleased hun :hugs:
Thankyou for your good luck wishes girls and I'm pleased to say everything went very well. She took our medical history and I explained about the spotting that I get before af. I am cd3 today so she was able to take some blood samples, I was v brave:thumbup:. Her gut feeling is that I have got a polyp which would be acting almost like a coil. Once the blood sample results come back the next step is a internal exam to look for polyps etc and to also put the dye type stuff into my tubes to make sure they are not blocked. If they find a polyp then they will snip it off! Oh has got to send a sample in as well. If they find problems with us then our hospital has the budget for 3 sessions of iui per couple and if that fails we have 1 free shot at ivf. Hopefully it won't come to that but I feel really good about today's visit. Thanks you for your support girls I find it a massive help :hugs::friends::friends:


----------



## annie00

great news toots and love the pic..

beth- cm is still wet stretchy and white.. im giving up its way to much stress for me to say on am i ovulating are not... i cant take it anymore


----------



## jojosmami

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Toots! So glad to hear such positive stuff! SO really then your could be knocked up by next cycle? OHHH how exciting!!! Impressed they have things started already! Will they call you with the results? Are they going to get your bloods again CD21? When will your next visit be? Oh I am so happy that you got the process started! I am very shocked that there was only one in there as well. My DH is till convinced there is another one in there hiding!:haha:


----------



## Toots3495

I agree with your hubby Jojo, I'm convinced there's 2 in there. One could be hiding behind the other and not be visible yet as they are still small. I look forward to the next tummy pic! 
I'm so pleased it went well today. The blood results won't be back for about 6 weeks. My next blood test is around cd18 as I only have a 25 day cycle. Just imagine if it's been a stupid polyp all along! I feel really positive and hopefully I should be joining you in the early new year, I'd like to at least share a few months pregnancy with you:thumbup:


----------



## Starchase

Wow Wee Jojo ur photo is amazing I've never seen a baby before 12 weeks just amazing!!! OH toots I am totally thrilled thats u in the system and before u know it u'll be getting a baba in ur tummy whoo hoo... 

I have another positive OPT so chuffed darker if that is possible?? Feel a bit better tonight still feeling worried but hopefully it will be alright..

How was the film Beth I've heard it was funny the opt will come soon I had a blob 2 days ago and yesterday!! U are gonna be with me soon honey :) 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Star see if oh is up for another :sex: session tonight just in case:happydance:
Maybe a darker line means you're ovulating a bit later?


----------



## NandO1

toots great news, bloody polyps, but if its there its gotta go as bubs to be needs as much room as possible to grow and be lovely, all the tests will be so worth it in the end. woooo hooo for you hun xxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

That's great that they are moving things on quite fast!!! 
Do u feel better about it all now? 

Nando- bet u can't wait for your scan!!!

Star- hope u manage a BD session tonight!!! Let those spermies get that egg! 

Annie- I think if u have long cycles it's really difficult to try to predict ovulation by just looking at one element like cm. At least your dh is willing to come inside you now which gives you more of a chance than b4. Just keep an eye on your cycles and note any changes down. 

I've had some pink spotting this evening which I think could be ovulation spotting. I'm so excited. Hope it is!!!! 

xxx


----------



## NandO1

woo hoo beth ya better get to it, hope you been limbering those legs up to throw them over your shoulders once the deed is done!!!! 
looking forward to scan abit apprehensive but i think thats normal, gonna have to wear a pad as no way i can hold wee in that long.


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning ladies. 

How r u all this morning? 
Well me and DH BD last night. Stuck my legs in the air for a good half hour and did kegles.(sp) 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how's everybody feeling today? Thanks for all your support over my hospital visit, it's lovely to have you girls to talk to. I'd have gone mad if I'd have had to keep it to myself, that's the only drawback about keeping ttc a secret. I never realised that the nhs offer ivf treatment, our hospital only offers it once but others give you 3 trys but no option of iui so I guess it's a bit of a lottery. Definately would now advise anyone that's having doubts to go and see a specialist, it's certainly calmed me down a bit!


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Beth, I told the specialist yesterday that I always put a pillow under my hips, legs in the air and have gone all night with the sperm inside and she reckons that us ladies don't need to bother doing that. I'm not sure that I'd give up doing it tho!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Think I'll stick at it!! It can only help! :) 

xxx


----------



## NandO1

how do i post a pic it keeps asking for url but its on a camera


----------



## NandO1

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=138244&stc=1&d=1290179100 best day ever. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







PB191071 - Copy.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## NandO1

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=138245&stc=1&d=1290179228 slightly better less weird looking photo, edd 2/6/2011
 



Attached Files:







PB191071.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Toots3495

Oh wow nand!! That's an amazing pic, so clear!:happydance::happydance::baby:
How are you feeling Hun?


----------



## NandO1

on cloud nine at the mo, cant believe bubs is ok, its really starting to sink in now, im sooooooooo happy, been a blubbering wreck in a good way today. How are you? what cd you on, are you doing anything different this month? xx


----------



## Toots3495

Do you know if Bub is a boy or girl? It's such a lovely pic, I'm not surprised you're over the moon:wohoo:
The nurse yesterday suggested we just take it easy this cycle and wait for our results to come back. I'm inclined to agree with her really as we've had such an intense ttc time for the last 22 months! I think taking some of the pressure off will be a welcome release for my oh. I think the nurse was under the impression that we are going to need some sort of assistance whether it's removing a polyp or iui.


----------



## NandO1

how great would it be though if it was just the polyp. a quick snip polyp gone = you pregnant!!!!! when i went to specialist it felt like some of the burden had been taken away from my shoulders, it was a good feeling. 
i have a feeling its a boy and was sure i saw a nub but it could have been the cord.


----------



## Beth_welshy

Fab pic Nand. It's lush!!! I think I'd be a blubbering wreck too, but like u said in a good way! Lush picture!!!

xxx


----------



## Frankie

Fabulous photo and many congrats x


----------



## jojosmami

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:OMG Nand!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Such a beautiful pic! Bless you and your baby! I'm sooo happy for you!! 

How's everyone else doing this morning! I;m doing ok. A little queazy and very tired but good. My DD & DS were up all night long so think that's why not feeling as good as I've been feeling. 

Toots, you have to feel so relieved this morning. I think a little break will do you good but TBH how can you TTC for so long and then just not want to :sex: like crazy around O time? Your still gonna activley try though right?

Star, hope you were :sex: like crazy! :dust:! 

Beth, did you ever get a Positive OPK? I would agree with Nand and if you don't get a true pos opk then go by the darkest! Are you feeling better today?


----------



## Toots3495

Evening ladies, I'm sooooo bored! Oh won't be home until about 9.30pm so i'm home alone with my cats!
Jojo I'm glad you're doing ok. Are your son and daughter poorly or were they just having a bad night?
We are still going to try but I get the impression from the nurse yesterday that it may be a waste of time. She thinks that we really should be pregnant by now with the amount of time we've been at it! Hopefully her guess about the polyp is right cos that will be easy to sort out but obviously I'm not going to get pregnant now until the new year:growlmad:
Hows everybody else doing:flower:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Evening everyone. 

I'm having a chill out night tonight with DHs dressing gown on watching the telly. 

Wales v Fuiji in rugby is on in an hour. Woohoo

My opk is darker again tonight but not sure if it's positive. Gonna BD anyhow!!! 

I hate being home alone Toots!!! Hope ur ok! 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

I'm ok Beth, just bored here by myself. So you're a rugby fan? Do you ever watch live matches or just from the comfort of your own home. My oh is sport crazy and will pretty much watch anything:wacko:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Yeah we do go to watch some live matches. My DH is a sport fanatic too. 24/7 Sport in our house. 

I'm worried the ov spotting might interfere with us being able to concieve :( 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

I wouldn't have thought so. Isn't ovulation spotting just something to do with the egg being released?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Yeah but surely the blood effects the quality of CM. Hostile environment for the little spermies maybe. I'm hoping not!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Its something that happens naturally so I really wouldnt worry yourself about that Hun. With any luck the soy should work this cycle:thumbup: Is this your second cycle taking soy?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Fx it will be ok. No it's my first cycle on soy. I hope it works!! 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hello ladies

Oh my goodness Nando babba looks like he/she is sucking their thumb oh I love it... I want one ha ha 

Toots I can't wait for u to get ur results, so happy they are on the case thou!! 

Whoo hoo Beth bd all the way ha ha 

Well we have bd like mad and I am officially sick of the site of it!!! ha ha, my wee one was so ill lastnight sick everywhere but managed to bd once he finally settled at midnight lol... now that is dedication well I have a really really faint OPT now so officially 1DPO I'm guessing?? Might do one last go tonight then never again for a month ha ha 

so happy we are all happy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Evening Star. You sure are bloody dedicated, sod that after being up with a poorly child! Is your little one better today?
I know what you mean about being sick of the sight of it, you can have to much of a good thing:thumbup:
How are you feeling about this cycle?


----------



## jojosmami

My Kids just had a bad night. I think my DD had a headache. THere is a bug going around and all the kids have it. I'm home alone ( well with the kids) almost all of the time. If I get a rare time where the kids aren't home i try and take a bath or usually even before being preggo try to sleep. I just woke up actually, fell asleep on the couch with the little boy I watch. He was :sick: yesterday and doesn' t feel that well. I'm telling you I could probably just sleep this pregnancy away like it was nothing!


----------



## Toots3495

I hope you don't end up catching the bug, thats all you need on top of everything else!


----------



## Starchase

He is feeling a lot better today thanks he was so ill poor wee thing, quite a few bugs going around town just now.. Jojo look after urself I agree with toots last thing u need is a bug too...

Well I'm not sure about this cycle I really am gutted about missing the actual night of a dark OPT!!! But maybe just maybe?? Who knows xxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

I didn't DTD on the day of O and I still got my BFP Star! Keep up that PMA. Was your little one sick too? Poor baby. Its so hard when there sick. Hope he feels better.


----------



## Starchase

He's a lot better today which is fantastic he has a metabolic disorder and his body decompensates when he is ill if he vomits then his body breaks down muscle instead of fat and creates toxins in his blood that can then shut down his organs can be really scary but he is a super star and since his 4th bday in June we haven't been in hospital (touch wood) as he is fighting the bugs himself now brilliant! He ate his tea tonight and is now snoring so fx'd he has shaken it this time xxx

I really hope it did work this month the OPTs were great fun though loved seeing it on the test plz plz plz this month, how are u feeling tonight honey?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey ladies. 

The game was shocking!! Wales played terrible. 

Spotting has almost finished :)

I'm sure my opk will be positive 2moz!!! 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Whoo hoo Beth u can join me in the 2ww ha ha feels like its a 3 month wait already xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Waiting for this positive opk has felt like forever and just thinking about the 2ww makes me want to scream!!!!! Lol

All worth it in the end!!!!! xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning everyone. 

How u all doing today? 

I woke up with a migraine :( but it's slowly going!!! 

xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Woohoo I've finally had my Positive OPK. 

Hope I haven't used up all of DHs Sperm Supplies!!!! 

:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## jojosmami

YAY!!!!!! For your pos OPK Beth!!!! Make DH drink some OJ,take a vitamin and get :sex:!!! Should help those :spermy: be extra strong!!

Star, sorry to hear about your son. My son went thru something silmilar. My son was born with a immune disorder and his body doesn't break down things such as electrolytes, h2o as well as other kids and he has low blood pressure so if he's not feeling well,get to hot or hasn't had enough fluids & salt that day he just passes out and his heart stops for a couple seconds. Its so scary. He's be doing pretty well since his 5th birthday so I know how you feel! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: TO you all!!


----------



## Starchase

Oh that is a sign of Ov for me whoo hoo, high progesterone from PCOS can give u nasty headaches mine can last for 4 days!! Hope ur feeling better soon hows opt looking? xxx


----------



## Starchase

Oh Jojo wow it is amazing finding someone else that knows how I feel it is the scariest thing ever because my wee ones disorder goes for muscles its always his kidney, stomach, lungs and HEART that are effected so scary hopefully now they are older they can fight everything!!

I have no idea what has happened to my internet and B&B this morning Beth I sent that message first thing,,.... whoo hoo for positive opt we are so the same its scary go girl get on it ha ha xxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Evening :wave:

Come to think of it I had a migraine last month and the month b4. 

I'm gonna do another opk 2moz see what it's like but I'm sure I'll ov 2moz! 

Hope both ur boys are ok Star and Jojo. 

How's everyone else? 

Toots, Annie, duck and Frankie hope ur all ok 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

BOO....,

just us again honey, so chuffed u got positive OPk how many DPO wud u say I am?? Tues not darker than control - wed was true positive as was thursday fri faint +ve... 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey Hun. 

U have a picture :) yay

Did u have any ovulation pain? If not I'd say u prob ovulated Thursday or Friday. 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Thats what I was thinking prob thursday night? I've had on and off pain was really sore in my ovaries thurs when we bd and bd fri... xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Sounds like your covered Hun. Might as well do it again tonight for good measure!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Oh me do u think??I'm knackered was looking fwd to night off ha ha :) shocking I know xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning ladies

How u all doing? 

I had a terrible night sleep woke at 6am with a ripple feeling on my left ovary and cramping. It's only ever felt like a stitch and pinching b4. Hope it's a good sign!!! 

Did u manage to BD again Star? I've got another two night of it!!! That will make it 5 nights on a trot!! Lol
As long as it does the job!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls, hope everybody is having a fab weekend! I've just baked a chocolate cake, yum yum! 
Beth have you ovulated now?
Star, how many dpo are you?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Oh yum chocolate cake. 

I think I ovulated early hours of this morning going by the feelings I had. I'm just waiting to do another opk to see if that's negative. 

How r things with u Toots? Af left yet? 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

That's excellent Beth, 2ww here you come!
Af has pretty much buggered off thankfully although I doubt v much we'll bother really going for it now, probably be more ntnp. I know it sounds defeatist but I really don't think there's much point pushing ourselves when I know we won't get that bfp. 
Have you been up to much this weekend?


----------



## Starchase

Hi there

If I go with thursday I'd be 3DPO today whoo hoo..., didn't bd again last night really couldn't face it again that has been 7 nights on the trot but missed wed!!! duh so peed off about that one!!! hopefully we still managed 

Way hey Beth enjoy the next few nights so glad mine are over with so sleepy

Thank goodness she is away again toots I hope I don't see her for a long time 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

You're a woman of steel star, 7 nights on the trot!!!! Can you actually sit down:haha::haha::haha: Mr Star will be glad of the rest now you're in the 
2ww


----------



## Starchase

ha ha he is actually lying sleeping on the sofa, I'm watching X factor ha ha, when I cough or sneeze I'm getting sharp pains oh my poor ovaries ha ha xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

I'll be bloody surprised if you don't get a BFP after all that shagging!!!! You go girl!!!!:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Starchase

I really hope so, don't think I cud do this again next month ha ha, Mr star was getting very good at it but that meant it was getting longer and longer by Fri night I was about greetin.... Hurry up!!! ha ha TMI 2ww never came quick enough xx lol


----------



## Toots3495

I've found that myself star, you can definately have to much of a good thing:haha:. I'm not going to bother really going for it this cycle, just going to wait until the new year when the hospital get their hands on us!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey ladies. 

How r u all? I'm officially sick of the sight of DH crown jewels!!! But according to SMEP we should BD today again. 

I'm finally in the 2ww!!! Yay. I've felt really sick all morning but it's way too early to be reading into it!!! 
1DPO :) 

xxx


----------



## jojosmami

MOrning ladies! Hope all of you had a great weekend! 

Toots, I don't blame you really for not wanting to go all out this cycle! How does you DH feel about that?
Star, 7 days in a row!! Not only are you a STAR but wow, your DH!! My Dh complained after 2 days in a row! Welcome to the 2ww!!!
Beth, welcome to the 2ww as well! Let the symptom spotting begin! SO exciting! I had symptoms for 1 dpo so I feel like its never to early to get symptoms.

I have so much to do this week so forgive me if I'm not on here as much as before. Thursday is a very big holiday, Thanksgiving. Got alot of cleaning,prepping,doing crafts with the kids etc to get ready. We are having it at my house. Then the next day my mother-in-law is coming to stay with us from Puerto Rico. She will be here till January maybe longer. There is a chance she'll be moving in permanently :wacko: But its our tradition to go get the christmas tree that day and decorate the house! Its the 1st official day of the Christmas season and I am soooooooo excited. This is my fav time of year. I'm feeling ok. :sick: on and off, very moody and pretty much sleep any chance I get! Guess that's why I have so much to do before Thursday!


----------



## Toots3495

You got into the 2ww eventually Beth, well done! Now it's time to symptom spot for you and star:happydance:
Hey Jojo, has the spotting stopped now? That's an awfully long time to have mother in law stay with you, good luck! Do the two of you get along?


----------



## jojosmami

Yea Toots, the spotting has stopped thank goodness! ANd we do get along but we've only meet one time before. She came when my son was born for 2 wks. She doesn't speak english and my spanish isn't to good. She's VERY old school religious, no dancing,no music,girls don't wear pants etc. When she was here she was great about not pushing that on me and very respectful about my tongue ring, me wearing make up etc. We actually got along great but now I work in my home. So it would be like bringing your MIL w/ you to work and then bringing her home with you. We will be together 24 hrs a day 7 days a week. It will be really hard but I'm just going to try and learn as much as I can from here and hope my kids get to learn spanish. My DD speaks it much more than my DS. It will be good for all of us!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Gosh Jojo you have so much to do!!! 
We don't celebrate thanksgiving. I love Christmas!!! I'm really tempted to put the decorations up. 

Sick feeling has gone think I just needed to fill my belly!! Lol. I'm feeling really hopeful tho...Plenty of PMA!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

That's the spirit Beth! Pma all through the 2ww:happydance:
Jojo, your Spanish will probably really improve if you spend all that time with your mother in law:thumbup:


----------



## Starchase

hEY EVERYONE

Iam now in London for work... really nice hotel and internet works wey hey... really want some time at home at least it will speed up 2ww how many days am I again ha ha ??? who knows (feel a bit like what is my name again!!!) airy fairy I have cough, mucus and a threatening head ache probably the cold coming :( xx

Come on eggy get implanted now!!!! ha ha 

Beth thank god your here with me we will drive each other insane ha ha symptoms here we go :)

I love crimbo not gonna put up my decorations till a week on Friday though I would love to put a pregnant stick on my tree for dh to find ohhhhhhh a girl can dream MWAH xxxx

Just nipping out to set up conference be back later

Big hugs xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Well, its gonna have to Toots cause I'm gonna be on my own with here so it will probably be alot of hand signals and uncomfortable smiling!


----------



## Toots3495

Hand signals, nothing inpolite I hope:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

I love to hear all the symptoms spotting! It gives me the excitement all over again! 

Star do you travel alot for work? Who takes care of your DS?

Beth, speaking of feeling :sick: it has crept back to me today. Of course the day I have so much to do! I got the kids crafts done. Hope hubby will help get things straight when he gets home. Think I'm gonna have to take a nap today! A 2 hr nap with the kids feels so short but I really could get so much done in 2 hrs. Just no energy at all!

So ladies is the Prince William and Kate news going crazy over there? Us Americans have such a fasination with he Royal Family. On the news here they make it sound like your whole country has stopped and is just siting in front of the palace waiting for info! Its so sad his mother couldn't be there. But, wow is the Kate a beauty! They make such a cute couple!!


----------



## jojosmami

I think we'll be ok. Just nervous. She's not the most kid friendly grandma in the world and is very set in her ways. I'm sure my ways and her ways are very different. Hopefully she'll spend some time at my sis-in-laws too.


----------



## Beth_welshy

I'm sure we will drive each other wakko with the symptom spotting. 
2ww should be renamed the 2week nightmare !!!

I have no interest in the Royal family at all!! Quite liked Diana but she was named the peoples princess!! 

Jojo u must have the patience of a saint. I think the world of my MIL but I could never cope with her living with us. 
She had been for a weekend or 2 and I don't feel like I'm in my own home. 

The sick feeling has come back I must be ill. :(

xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Sorry you feel sick Beth. Maybe you have a tummy bug? Or A lil baby in the making!! :dust: I really have no choice about my MIL. She is going thru a divorce, she's almost blind and having lots of complications from diabetes. I can't tell my Dh to leave his mom on the street because of me being uncomfortable. If We had a bigger house I don't think it would be so bad but she had to share a VERy tiny room with my son and I feel bad for her that she will have no privacy but for my son especially. His room is the only place that's only his. With all the other kids in the house and his sister, and now this new baby I don't want him to feel left out or unimportant. Hopefully she'll only be here till Jan and then I can have my house back!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Oh bless her! 
I hope it is a baby in the making but I think feeling anything at this stage is a bit early!!! 

DH has offered to take me out for food this evening. So will catch up with u all later :) 

xxx


----------



## annie00

hey ladies.. sorry i been out for a while i been back home and hunting...

how have yall ladies been.. i think i ovulate the 19th... it was watery and stretchy we did the bd and now for two days its beeen creamy

how have yall been?


----------



## annie00

is it normal for 3 dpo to have creamy sticky dc


----------



## jojosmami

MOrning ladies!!!

@Annie, it can be normal. Each cycle I had different types of CM at different times. 

ANy symptoms ladies???


----------



## Toots3495

Afternoon ladies, how's everybody today?
Jojo, how's preparations for thanksgiving coming along?


----------



## jojosmami

Well, this morning its not going at all :haha: So sleepy this morning,dizzy and no energy so waiting till my tummy gets a little stronger to have a cup of coffee and maybe that will help me get started. Gotta scrub the tub and bathroom, finish laundry,floors,clean out my closet and the cabinets. :wacko: You wouldn't want to come over and help would you? :haha:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey there ladies :wave: 

Been out on the road all day so haven't had a chance to pop by. 

Annie- my cm changes every day. Sometimes it's noticeable sometimes it isn't. I can't really rely on it. 

Jojo- you have another busy day ahead!!! 

Toots- hows the not actively trying going? Do u feel lost? 

I'm very windy today. Burping and bottom burping. Felt sicky again this morning. Creamy cm that's stretchy. Af type cramps on and off. Boobs feel heavy as if they are about to get sore. 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

I'd love to come over and help Jojo! Where are you finding the energy from?!
I've swept up all the leaves from outside and been clearing the drain, the fun never ends:haha:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Beth, actively not trying is tough. I've got ewcm starting and I'm in my build up time to ovulation. Oh seems to have v little/no interest in dtd at the moment, not really sure why but I guess maybe he's tired:shrug:


----------



## jojosmami

I haven't found the energy yet actually Toots! I'm still looking for it. I'm actually very :sick: at the moment. 

Beth, those symptoms sound really good!! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all of you ladies! I want you all to join me!!!!


----------



## annie00

Good morning ladies...

Beth- symptoms sound good,..

LAst night i had heart burn and my breast are achy but im 4 dpo so im not gonna get my hopes up..we did dtd alot this month so if im not preg im givin up.. DH told his little sister that she was gonna be a aunt she still thinks so... i told him last night i wanted a baby for christmas and he said He DK.. so we shall see.... im scared though i really hope i am ..


----------



## jojosmami

Annie, if your not don't give up. But, those symptoms sound just like mine did minus the bbs. Sounds like DH is coming around and starting to like the idea of a baby?


----------



## annie00

thats what i think as well but im not gonna push the issue.. lol.. we are leaving tommorrow to go to my moms for thanksgiving and i wont be back untill Monday morning.. So hopefully i have more sympothems over there and keep my mind occupied.. when i get home monday i will be 10 dpo.. im excited i miss my family and -plus we are going home to our house fri evening then i get to go hunting again... yay i went deer hunting it was so much fun.. lol...


----------



## annie00

wounder y my back could be hurting.. its not my lower back its more like my mid back .. kinda between my lower and mid back.. lol.. 

Toots how u been ?


----------



## Toots3495

Hi annie, I'm good thanks. I hope you have a lovely thanksgiving with your mum.


----------



## annie00

yea me to it should be really nice whole family is gonna be there.. i need to die my hair before i go ..lol.... haha


----------



## annie00

ladies i got a ? last nite we dtd and now today i dont know if its EWCM are Semen when i wipe? 

I put it in a glass of water and it sank to the bottom... i had the stretchy clear slippery Cm on the 19th and i dtd then too...


----------



## annie00

yall are very quite on here today... is everyone ok???


----------



## Starchase

I HAVE NIPPLES............................... Oh my god really have to calm downhad really sharp pain left ovary today whilst at work and have come back to the hotel and wow huge round nipples with bumpy ducts whoo hoo oh I really have to calm down I know... 

Spots (acne) is out in force but that has happened last 3 months, headache and still feel like I'm getting a cold but nothing really defo appearing drank loads of water today too but you know what conference was dry so who knows!!!

:) tonight is a happy night PMA PMA 

Glad everyone else doing good too fantastic news annie he has come on leaps and bounds, Beth how exciting ur symptoms sound excellent, Jojo slow down u are putting us all too shame lol I am starting to have to work away loads this year and my dh is the bestest suportive man in the world he knows how much my work means to mean so he makes sure my little man is very happy all the time that mummy not home, he gets constant presents wherever I've been lol miss them both like mad though xx

Toots how are u honey I keep missing you, big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Sorry been a bit quiet today. My car insurance is due so I've been searching for the best price. 

Cm sounds good Annie. 

Woohoo for big round nipples Star!!!! 

Haven't been noticing as much this evening think it's coz I've kept myself busy. 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

It's hilarious I have been noticing them feeling a wee bit like tight twinges on and off all day couldn't contain the delight when I removed my bra ha ha FREAK fx'd good sign xxx


----------



## annie00

beth what do u mean its a good sign is it sperm left overs are cm??

dunno

good sign star


----------



## Beth_welshy

If it sank sounds like cm to me. :) 

xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning everyone :wave:

It's only 7am so it's quite early for me to be on BnB. But I woke up to a text from one of my best friends saying she was in the early stages of labour. I'm so excited for her I couldn't get back to sleep. 

Hope your all doing ok. 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi everybody, 
Jojo how are you today?
Beth how is your friend getting on?
Star you sound v upbeat and that's great! So far it's all sounding really positive for you:happydance:


----------



## jojosmami

Good morning! Well, DD was up all night again. Don't think she feels to good. Woke up this morning :sick: Didn't get everything done yesterday but got some of it done. Today have to start baking and getting some of the food prepped for tomorrow plus all the stuff I didn;t get done yesterday! 

Beth and Star your symptoms are sounding really promising!!! I'm getting so excited for you!!

Toots, how you doing today hunni??


----------



## Toots3495

You're such a busy little bee Jojo! Has your daughter picked up a bug do you think? 
Happy thanksgiving for tomorrow, I'll say it now as I doubt you'll have time to log on tomorrow! What food are you planning? How many have you got to cook for?
I'm ok thanks Hun, day off again today so I've been doing some jobs at home. Cleaned the windows, takes ages but I'm glad I've got it done. My oh has been offered more over time at work so he will now be working 7 days a week! The extra money will come in handy for Christmas but I'll hardly see him. Probably for the best that we decided to ntnp because apart from not really seeing him I don't think he'd have any energy for :sex:


----------



## jojosmami

Extra money is always great! I have 9 people to cook for and its the traditional foods: TUrkey,corn bread Stuffing,green beans with garlic,corn,sweet potatoes, mashed potatoes & gravy,mac & cheese,rice & beans,rolls,salad,cheese & crackers,fruit, Apple Pie,Pumpkin Pie, Lemon Pie and Choc Cake! Its alot but its not THanksgiving with tons of food! There is a parade on TV in the am which is really popular and everyone comes over a little early to have some drinks and hang out, we eat around 4pm clean up, have more drinks, watch football, have desert, more drinks and then everyone goes home to take a nap! When you wake up time for turkey sandwiches!!! I'm getting so excited!! I think my DD is getting her 2 yr molars! It usually takes awhile for them to come in all the way. Well, I"ll try to get back on later, and like you said probably won't get on till Fri. I might be a little busy on Fri too! That is the day we start the Christmas season and get the christmas decorations out and also go pick up my MIL from the airport. Def will try to stop in to check on you guys!


----------



## Toots3495

I wish you the best of luck cooking all that food Hun! It's made me feel really hungry :haha:. Sounds like you are going to have a fab day, enjoy! Hope your daughter feels better so she can enjoy her day as well.


----------



## Beth_welshy

Evening ladies. 

My friend is in slow labour. She has been to the hospital and sent home twice as she was only 2cm dilated. I'm waiting to hear an update! 

Happy Thanksgiving for tomorrow Jojo!!! 

I'm really tempted to put my Xmas decs up on Sunday. 
Anyone else? 

Symptom wise I dunno what to think anymore. 
Boobs are not as painful as they were! 
I've had a load of EWCM today. No ideas what that means. Maybe I didn't ovulate. 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Evening Beth, had a good day? I've developed an upset stomach, not nice!
We're going to put our decs up about 2 weeks before Xmas. We go to a Christmas tree farm nearby to get our tree. Do you have a real or fake one? 
I'm at a complete loss at the moment as to what to buy anybody, especially my oh!


----------



## jojosmami

Afternoon ladies. 

Beth, my bbs are just now starting to hurt and I had EWCM after I was suppose to O too so don't let that bring down your PMA!!!

Star, any new symptoms?

Toots, sorry to here your tummy isn't well. You think your getting a bug? 

I got some of my stuff done, taking a break while the kids eat the cookies I made and then back to work! Just wanted to check on my girls!!!


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, have you gone cooking crazy?! Bet there is a lovely atmosphere at your house, everyone getting excited for thanksgiving:happydance:. Do you give gifts as well?
I do wonder if I've caught a bug, there's lots of nasty things around at this time of year.


----------



## jojosmami

Usually we don't give gifts, but if your going to someone elses house you bring food,wine or something like that. Yea, made the sweets today because they hold up better for the next day! I really hope you feel better soon luv! Believe me I know how bad it sucks to feel :sick:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Sorry ur feeling ill Toots. Hope u get better soon!!! 
I hate being sick!!!! :( 

Jojo you sound like a supermum!!! 

Before my early m/c my boobs were really painful and sore from around 2dpo. 
Did u have different symptoms for every pregnancy? 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

It's not sickness I'm suffering with, more coming out the other end if you know what I mean:haha:. Playing havoc with my piles! Bet that's given you a mental picture you could have done without beth:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jojosmami

I did. WIth my son my bbs were soooooo sore, swollen, and burned liked crazy! I didn;t really have any :sick: or anything like that. I did have lots of heartburn right from the begining like before I took a test. My daughter I was so :sick: but really bbs didn't hurt the whole pregnancy and never got any bigger, even though It was twins. I had lots of cravings,cramps, and heartburn! Lots of heartburn and really tired. This time around I didn't start getting :sick: really until 5-6 wks preggo, my bbs just started hurting now, lots of cramps and heart burn from 1 dpo,tons of heartburn from around 2 dpo, and have to pee all the time! I never had that symptom even when I was 7-8 months preggo with my other kids. I'm really emotional with this pregnancy, really from around 4dpo and it never went away. That didn't happen with the other pregnancies. So all of them so far have been really different. I had a chemical the months before I got my :bfp: ANd I was :sick: from like 2 dpo, got really constipated and and very aggravated! But, no heartburn or other symptoms I have. The only thing that seems to always happen when I get pregnant is heartburn! What symptoms are you having!


----------



## Toots3495

Are you still getting emotional Jojo? I'd have thought your hormones would start to settle, shows how much I know!


----------



## jojosmami

Oh, no, I'm crying all the time! SOmetimes tears just start to come out for no reason.And now that the holidays are here, all the sad commercials on TV its so much worse! :haha: My DH is getting used to it and will just come over and hugs me and say " Is it something I did? Or the baby?" :dohh: I hope for my families sake hope it doesn't last the whole 9 months!


----------



## jojosmami

HOw are you feeling now Toots?


----------



## Toots3495

I'm ok thanks Hun, I've taken some tabs which have kicked in now so hopefully it'll give my rear end a break!:rofl::rofl::rofl:
We had something called 'children in need' on the tv last week, it's a charity event and some of the childrens stories are so sad. Had me in tears several times so I reckon you'd have been in a right state! 
Is the cooking coming along well?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Well I hope u get better soon Toots!!!! Nothing worse!!!! 

I've been very gassy, burping, farting, feel bloated and as if I have trapped wind (tmi) sorry!! Lol

Boobs felt heavy at 1dpo but nothing since. 

I have backache across the middle of my back since 1dpo which I find strange. 
And still getting EWCM. 

We will see!!! I'm starting to lose my PMA again!!!

Rollercoaster or what!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Beth, after I've gone on about my piles nothing is to much info!:haha:
Don't lose your pma Hun, it's your month!


----------



## Starchase

Hello everyone

Well I am knackered my flight was left in the air lastnight for 3 hrs because my Airport was closed, then all the roads were closed for snow!! Crazy here just now, my bb's are really shiny??? WTF ha ha they feel like I'm breast feeding (when they are filling up again after a feed) really bizarre....

Oh toots nothing worse than the squirts lol..., 

Jojo u are a super star so clever cooking all of that different food I love christmas it would be great to have a thanks giving day oh wait a mnute jojo do u celebrate boxing day??? I think that might be our equivalent plenty food

Beth how are you doing? Any symptoms today I can't sleep!!!!!!!!!! Toss and turning all night have been for 3 nights now, still got really dry cough its annoying... :) not sure if good sign bb freaking me out though ha ha 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey star, it says in the paper that it's going to be the coldest November for 17 years! I'm hoping we get a bit of snow but dont normally as we live in a bay by the sea so I guess it says that little bit milder. Are you at a conference this week? Still in Scotland?


----------



## Starchase

Oh my goodness my B&B got a delay again just got ur messages!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beth that is fantastic whoo hoo gotta be this month totak rollercoaster it sucks but hey ho xxxx


----------



## Starchase

My conference was in London and I'm eventually home after my dramas, flight was delayed an hour then in the air for 3 hrs circling edinburgh as my airport closed it then re-opened after they deiced the runway I was scared there were 10 flights queing to land we were number 6!!! Then touched down bit wobbly on landing arrived all smiled then got told oh sorry ur bags are still in LONDON!!!!!!!!!!!! they won't get dropped off now till this afternoon

so tired.....

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

It's amazing how everything goes to pot as soon as there is a bit of bad weather! You do tend to get worse weather than us up there in Scotland. Bet you're so glad to be home after all that drama! Have you got the day off? I hope you get your luggage back!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning ladies :) 

How r u feeling today Toots? No worries bout the TMI we r all friends here!!!! 

I'm not a fan of flying star so being stuck circling in the air would be a nightmare for me. Glad your home safe!!! How annoying that your bags were left in London!!! 

How's the weather with you guys? Its very frosty here!! 
My friend is still in very slow labour. They are breaking her waters at 11.30 if there is no change! She must be exhausted!! 

Your symptoms sound good Star! 
I'm back to feeling normal again at the mo! Nipples r tender if I poke. 
We BD last night because I had EWCM. 

I was thinking we don't know one anothers names. Only our screen names. 

My name is Bethan but everyone calls me Beth. 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Beth, I'm Louisa but most people just call me Lou. 
My tum has settled, had a bath late last night and that made me feel much better. Oh got frisky and we ended up dtd! I'm taking it v casual until the new year so I didn't obsess over making sure my legs were in the air etc. I just don't want a bfn before Xmas and it was actually quite liberating to not obsess over it all:happydance:
You've done so well this cycle, loads of :sex:, well done! I would imagine early pregnancy symptoms come and go so don't worry about that. Your poor friend must be totally exhausted!


----------



## Starchase

Lol thats hilarious so true ha ha my name is Fiona and everyone calls me Fee, I took the day off was so tired..., kept little man home from nursery today too so cuddled up watching fireman sam Oh ur poor friend Beth my Ds was born at 34 weeks so I was forced to try natural birth 38 hrs of pure hell they gave me a section so worth it though xx

We have loads of snow and the temperature is 0C just now freezing!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

We all have shortened names wow freaky its great xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey Lou & Fee :wave: 

Glad ur feeling better Lou!!! U go girl!!! Getting frisky!!! I can't remember dtd without it feeling like we have 2!!! 

We have done so much BD this cycle. As long as it gets me a BFP I don't care!!!! 

Bet your so glad to be home Fee! Cuddles sounds just lovely and just what u need after a trip away!!! 

My friend has been in labour for about 35 hours so far. 

I've got a dull ache down near left ovary. 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

It made such a change to just dtd and not worry. I'm sad that we're not really going for it but it is totally for the best. Just wait for the hospital to sort us out:happydance:. I've got to book another blood test for next Friday as that will be cd18 and they want to test for ovulation although I know I do ovulate cos I get positives on the tests.


----------



## kimberleywats

im 1dpo too! - when r u all testing? im gun try and wait til my af this month, poas is gettin an expensive habit!! lol- feel free 2 add me!!!


----------



## Starchase

Hello Lou and Beth lol :)

It sounds funny no more toots hee hee, I'm windy this morning ha ha thank gooness no one else home, get to pick up my new car tomorrow too so excited... bb's not so obvious today?? PMA keep it up ha ha its tough though, nothing better than just bding for fun we did it this month too whoo hoo but I am genuinely still sick of the sight of the golden jewels ha ha 

Welcome Kimberley, I'm 7-8DPO depending on which positive OPK test you go for :)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Just seen all the snow on the news in Scotland fee, looks lovely but I bet it's cold. What sort of car are you getting? Beth looks as though Wales are set to get it tonight/tomorrow, do you have far to go to work?


----------



## Starchase

I bought a Focu we bought a brand new one in 2007 and it was amazing I have never been a ford girl always an audi and VW but I have been driving dh's whenever I could, so just bought another one :)... I have an hour drive each way so need a safe reliable car it does look pretty but it is so so cold xx


----------



## Toots3495

My oh sister has got a focus, I think they are nice cars. You cant really go wrong with a ford. An hour each way to work sounds like a drag!


----------



## Starchase

It's ok really by the time I'm 10 mins to work I'm awake lol and on the way home I have calmed down and destressed by the time i get in the door lol xxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Evening Ladies :wave:

How r things? My friend eventually had her baby at 16.30. Little girl, not sure of weight but they have names her Carys Sian. Looking forward to meeting her tomorrow!!!

Ive been having dull aches around my ovaries, Sticky creamy/clear CM
Boobs feel weird but cant really explain the feeling. 



xxx


----------



## Starchase

Whoo hoo more symptoms my bb's weird too but I can compare it to breast feeding i wonder if its the same thing for u this is so cool..., oh and a baby girl how amazing..., I just booked a holiday for next October ha ha hilarious what an idiot eh..., I better be pg this month otherwise I'm taking a very young baby with me or I may not get to fly never mind had to do something this 2ww is driving me insane xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Evening girls, it's symptom heaven on here! It's sounding so good for you two ladies, I've got everything crossed! I'll even cross my legs for the rest of the 2ww if it brings extra luck:haha:
Congratulations for your friend Beth, they chose a lovely name. Do either of you 2 have any name ideas?
Fee, where's the holiday destination?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, I hope you're having a fab thanksgiving! It's 11.20pm here and oh and I are watching the cowboys v saints and it's the half time show. It's being shown on sky sports. Oh has backed the saints. It looks a great atmosphere there! I hope everyone appreciated all your hard work :hugs:


----------



## Starchase

Hey ho

Well I bought 2 tests this morning think I might do one tomo......?? Or should I wait till sunday oh I feel POAS addiction starting again lol xxxxx

Toots we need u to be a good girl and open those legs wide for the dr to have a right look remember!!! and plus ur supposed to be bding for fun just now lol xxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

:haha: very true fee! I've got my second blood test booked for next Friday so they can confirm I'm ovulating. Just got to try and arrange for oh to take a sample in, trouble is he's working so much at the moment finding the time is tricky!
:test::test: bring on the :bfp::dance::dance:


----------



## Starchase

I know had a nosey at other threads today and there was bfp 8DPO and one at 9DPO really wanna do it but also don't if u know what I mean xx


----------



## Toots3495

It's a 50/50 situation isn't it. You so want that bfp but there's always the fear of seeing a bfn. The bonus of testing early is that if you get a bfn you can console yourself knowing that it's super early and you're not out yet. How are you feeling about this time?


----------



## Starchase

If I'm honest I'm just not sure?? Really finding the bb's a bit weird they are worse at night and I'm not sleeping so good either I really hope it has worked this time xxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies. 

Feel like it's been ages since I got on here last. 
I'm 6DPO today. I usually start spotting at 7DPO so I'm crossing my fingers I don't!!!! 
I'm not feeling too hopeful :( 
Don't think I've felt anything other than being bloated today and creamy cm. 

Just seen another announcement on facebook that someone is expecting! 
Why can't it be me?????? :( :( 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Oh I hate fb now..., seems everyone is but me too :( did u manage to get a cuddle from the new babba today? I'm feeling weird loosing my PMA just wanna know had really sharp pain in my left ovary today no idea what that could be oh this is hellish xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Sorry I'm 5DPO... Oh god even longer :( 

Yeah I went to see her today. She's the image of my friend! They will be going home 2morrow. I'm hoping I've caught the baby bug!!! Lol

The TWW is the worst part of TTC. 

When are you going to test? I don't even have the urge to POAS I feel so out!!!!! 

:( :( :( :( 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

I just feel like I'm in limbo!!!!!!!!!!!!! Weird don't think boobs even feel different now this is awful xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Evening ladies

6DPO we will see if I start spotting 2moz :( 

How r u all doing? 
How was Thanksgiving Jojo? 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hey Beth

Do u get any notice before u spot, cramping or anything? How are u feeling about this cycle, I'm still a bit weirded out my bb's are now killing me but as AF due tuesday could be that but this has been constant now and getting progressively worse since monday (5DPO)? 

I just spoke to dh aswell, my PCOS gives me really sore blisters on my face and back always 3 days before ovulation and stay for at least 2 weeks, well I had one on my chin, my back and one on my head. huge really sore and pretty much water filled well woke up this morning and they have gone??? 

That has never happened oh this is driving me insane, any neew symptoms for u?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi Hun. 

It usually turns up first thing in the morning at 7DPO. Never noticed Af type crams b4 it! 

I've had some pinching on the right hand side today. Runny nose. 
Really bad flatulence (stinky) tmi!!!! 

That's strange about the blisters! Boobs hurting and getting worse sounds like a good symptom. 

I still feel out this month!!! :( :( :(

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Where was the pinchin mine was bad yesterday again almost below my ovary weird feeling defo lower than ovary pain...?? I'm trying so hard not to look too much into it I know I'm gonna cry if AF comes. I am also really wet down below today aswell not sure if that a symptom had to go to the toilet a couple of times to wipe awful, i'm stinking too ha ha, I also have scratchy throat not sore just sound husky lol back sore too :( 

I don't think ur out honey PMA :)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Yeah mine feels below 2! I feel a bit more positive now!!! 
Think Jojo was wet b4 her bfp. Check with her. 

Fx we both get our BFPs!!!! 
When you testing? xxx


----------



## Starchase

Oh beth I need a kick up the arse I just pee'd on an OPK and its almost positive defo line just not darker than control..... oh why oh why did I do this too myself gonna do HPT tomorrow morning but will freak out if negative now ha ha 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Lol what u like?? 

How many DPO are you? 

If I don't get spotting 2morrow I'm gonna get really excited!!! Lol
But hope I don't cave too soon!!! 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

I know I am awful ha ha I really am all PMA :happydance: hope it doesn't end up fail fail fail....:cry: I will be super gutted :dohh: oh I am 10 DPO today oh fx'd for tomorrow for both of us no spotting for u unless its implantation we will allow that of course lol and BFP for me on a HPT whoo hoo xxxxx

I had read that OPK's can detect pg so though I have a whole bag of them left so pee for fun didn't expect to see the line as they are not as sensitive as HPT's could be nothing though so have to stay grounded yeah right who am I kiddin ha ha xxxx:haha:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Ive got my fingers crossed for you!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

I just hope I sleep been tossing and turning for 4-5 nights now its awful xxxx


----------



## Starchase

Truley gutted girls....

I decided today was the day for POASas you know I have used thousands of clear blue pg tests.... (should have bought shares over the months)

Well this morning I did it and as the urine passed over the test window I got a positive sign no joke it was there loud and proud I gulped in air as this has never ever happened it always goes over the test box and forms a straight line never seen the up and down straight line let it run the 2 mins and it has gone :cry:

I know u don't read tests before the time allowed but this has never happened I am truley gutted thought this was it this month....

How sensitive is the clear blue should I buy another test or just cry for another 48 hrs before testing again AF due thursday

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Test again Hun!!!! With a pink dye!!! Either hold ur wee and hardly drink or wait till morning. Some get better result with second morning urine I've read! 
Not sure how sensitive clear blue are! 
Asda own are 15mlu. 
Frer are sensitive too!!!! 

I'm still crossing my fingers for u!!!!!

I'm 7DPO was expecting to see the dreaded spotting this morning but so far so good there isn't anything there. :) 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

whoo hoo Beth yeah to the no spotting!!! We had 6" snow lastnight I am seriously contemplating walking to Tescos (I never walk anywhere) about 10-15min walk aswell ha ha

I also keep my FMU do u think it would be alright to use, I can't see why not??

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi ladies, Beth has the spotting stayed away?
Fee, you def need to test again! I've read on here that a lot of ladies recommend the superdrug hpt:thumbup:


----------



## Starchase

DH just went to tesco in his car braved the storm for me..... love him too bits xx

He came back with a tesco test instead of the FRER and it says do it on day of missed AF so decided not to do it..

BUT then my best friend just called me and she has a spare internet cheapie ultra sensitive for me to try now I feel sick ha ha please god let it be xxxxxxxxxx

Will let u all know :) fx'd xxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Still no spotting :) first time since I've been monitoring my cycles I haven't spotted at 7DPO but I'm not getting too excited there is still quite a few hours left in the day!!!

I think Tesco are only 25mlu

When are you doing your Internet cheapie? 

Fx for a BFP!! 

xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Any news Hun?????? 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hey honey

I am completely confused and no idea what is going on, I did the cheapie I swear I think I can see a shadow DH says nope BFN!!!! He's probably right and I'm just wishful thinking gonna go get FRER's tomo from boots then maybe wait and see old fashioned style??

how are u?
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Oh don't lose hope Hun!!! When are you expecting AF? 
Maybe test the day b4. I know how hard it is to wait tho. 

Im ok. Spotting hasn't turned up YET! I don't want to get too excited. 
But I'm really happy that my LP is extending!!! 

Got my fingers crossed for you Hun!!!!!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning ladies

I'm 8DPO still NO Spotting :) I'm amazed!!! 
6&7DPO had some cramps/stabbing/pulling/pinching
Been constipated (sorry Tmi) & bloated
Creamy cm
Boobs are fine

How are the rest of you doing? 
I'm so tempted to test tomorrow but I'm afraid I will see a BFN :( 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, it's soooo cold!:cold: has anyone got any news?


----------



## Toots3495

No spotting is brilliant news Beth! You've finally managed to lengthen your cycle:happydance:. Are all the feelings/symptoms you're getting something you've not had before?


----------



## Beth_welshy

It could just be a sign that AF is on her way I guess. 
I have a wierd vibrating feeling in my vagina. Lol. It comes and goes but only lasts a few seconds. Never felt that b4. 

How r u feeling? Where are you in your cycle? xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Any new symptoms are always a plus cos it could mean a little bean is burrowing in! Fingers crossed for you. The soy must be doing it's job:thumbup:
I'm about 2dpo. Dtd a couple of times during ovulation but no where near as intense as previously, we just dtd cos we wanted to rather than cos we had to. Maybe a relaxed approach will help:shrug:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Crossing my fingers for you Hun!!!!! 

I've been searching the vibrating on the net, one lady said she experienced it in early pregnancy. Fingers crossed!!!! xxx


----------



## Toots3495

I suppose it makes sense if you think about it cos you would surely get an increase in blood flow to that whole area to nourish the bubba which would explain a pulsing feeling. You must be so tempted to test!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Im really tempted but it's a bit early. I'm gonna try my best to hold out till 10DPO. 

I don't know what I hate more, seeing AF or a BFN. 

xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Hi ladies!! Sorry I haven't been on here for awhile! With the holiday and and the MIL stuff its been pretty crazy. Had a wonderful holiday but its been a lot with my MILWhen she came of the plane she looked so sick. We had to take her to the hospital. SHe's a lot worse than we thought. There has been no one taking care of her in Puerto Rico and she has a hard time taking care of herself. I have to cook for her, do her laundry,give her her meds and shots etc. Its gonna be like having another kid but its family and you gotta do what you gotta do! I haven't had a chance to really read thru all the posts so how is everyone doing? Where are all the tests at?


----------



## Toots3495

Hi Hun, I'm glad you enjoyed thanksgiving. You certainly have got your hands full now! Was mil kept in hospital for any length of time? Hopefully with a bit of jojos care she'll be back on track soon:thumbup:. Is she pleased about your pregnancy? Hope you're still taking care of yourself as well, I know it must be difficult but you have to try and find a few minutes just for yourself.
I've got my second blood test on Friday just to confirm I'm ovulating.


----------



## jojosmami

She was only checked out then let go. I think now that I'm not :sick: I'll be going back to the gym at night. So what did the blodd test say?


----------



## Toots3495

It's not until Friday of this week and I don't think I'll know the results for about 6 weeks. It certainly is a long drawn out process! I would imagine by January we should have more of a clue as to what's going on. I'm not the most patient person in the world and the wait is killing me:wacko:
Glad to hear the sickness has started to subside. At least if you can get to the gym then it will give you a bit of time to yourself:thumbup:. Has your bump got any bigger?


----------



## Starchase

Hi there

well I'm having plenty drama here..... not good drama though I pee'd on the internet cheapie think I got an evap, I could see it dh couldn't today it is like an indent on the test but no colour, last night I was doubled over in my bed if I laugh, cough or sneeze the pulling pain over my left ovary is so sore!!! I have a dull ache then sharp pain today....?? I pee'd on tesco this morning BFN :( so went and bought a early predictor FRER 12.5 uml and guess what an inconclusive result??? have the start of a pink line at the bottom but doesn't go to the top!!!

Why is this not simple, think I'm out and wondering if I have a cyst they can sometimes seemingly give u weird hpt results... 

What do you all think?

yeah no spotting beth whoo hoo bet your delighted 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Welcome back Jojo. Sorry to hear your MIL is so unwell!!! Hope she gets better soon. 

I'd say half a pink line sounds good but I'm no expert. Have u asked in the pregnancy test gallery they love to analyse tests there!!! 

Still no spotting!!! But the wierd vibrating is still coming and going. Have no idea what it is. No one seems to know either. It's not worrying me just intregued by what it could be. 
Got some pinching and pulling in my abdomen. 

I'm sure I will cave by morning!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Oh wow beth that all sounds phenomenal, how long have you been getting the pinching and pulling now though? It could take 48hrs (till 12 dpo) to show bfp... Just mentioning it because I know how much we hate bfn's... :)

I'm actually quite worried now as to what this could be my bbs still sore but the pain over my ovary is king of severe pinching and pulling?? I might go and ask thread what they think haven't visited there

I have been looking at my calendar aswell as I don't wanna be 12dpo today ha ha trying to fudge it to give myself a couple of days more lol... oh who am I kidding really doesn't look good anymore xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Star, don't you dare give up!! I've never heard of a cyst giving your an HCG level unless its a molar pregnancy. Go get another test. All those cramps could be implantation so a HPT wouldn't come up with a good :bfp:. So go get another test and test in the morning!! Keep up that PMA!! Can you show us a pic of the tests?

Beth, your symptoms sound great too and with no spotting even better!! When are you going to test?

COME ON :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Starchase

Hey Jojo

How are you? Tests look awful on photo really doesn't show up anything no point posting them I have another test do u think that all this puling cud be IB later than I thought? I'm not gonna test now until I get a no show on thursday had my fair share of BFNs' play it by ear and see how I feel

How are you feeling now jojo?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie00

hey ladies sorry i been gone so long.. i been at my moms in another state for thanksgiving.. how is everyone doing??

any BFP are Symptoms?

Well here i go i am 10 dpo and slight cramps heart burn was only at 3-5 dpo.. BBs are achy and last night on way home if i would hit a bump they was very noticeable.. and i hope im not imagining this but it felt like they were a slight burning sensation .. i dunno.. i hope.. well yesterday morning i had what looked yellow on the TP but when i put it on my finger it was lotion white CM??


----------



## annie00

i forgot to mention.. sometimes i have theses pains right above my hair line on my vagina kinda.. i cant explain it.. 

anyone online


----------



## annie00

im confused.. i thought i ovulated the 19th which would put me at 10dpo.. 

on the 19th i had EWCM
next day it slowed down 
next day it became sticky and kinda dry and stayed liked that untill this am
this am was lotion creamy dc.. but just now i just had ewcm after i poop.. sorry tmi

helppp what if i mis calculate my O

oh we dtd yesterday morning though and he came in me but i would have figure it would have already all came out bc it been 24 hrs and it was creamy this am


----------



## Beth_welshy

Welcome back Annie! 

Your symptoms sound promising. When you thinking of testing? 

xxx


----------



## annie00

i dunno.. ii think im suppose to have a period on the 3rd.. i just took a shower and i jumped an my boobs didnt hurt.. wtf


----------



## annie00

hey ladies i cant sleep .., my throat is scratchy.. miight be getting sick.. dunno... anyways i still have mild light cramps and bbs are kinda sore they come and go .. though an still got dc clear but not stretchy


----------



## Toots3495

Good afternoon ladies, how's everyone coping with the snow? Much to my disgust we haven't got any where I am. Just grey and freezing cold!
Jojo, how's things with you? Did you manage to get to the gym?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey everyone :wave:

I'm 9DPO. Still haven't had Spotting :)
I tested SMU with a FRER - BFN :(
But when I took it apart I could see two pink pin prick dots either side of where the test line should be. Im taking it as a BFN but I'm slightly excited that it could turn into a BFP. 

How r u feeling Lou? 
Any news Fiona? Have u tested again? 
Jojo how's your MIL? 
How's things Annie? 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Beth, I'm good thanks. Got the day off work tomorrow which will be nice, just potter about at home. 
So you couldn't resist testing!:haha:. Thing I wonder is that why would there be any kind of mark on the test when you took it apart if it wasnt picking up on something:shrug:. When are you planning on testing again? I think it's brilliant that you haven't had any spotting yet!
Im cd15 today and I normally start spotting between cd16-19, I'll be interested to see if I get it this month cos I've been wondering if stress during the 2ww and the whole ttc thing has been causing it. I'm v chilled this cycle so I can compare what happens:thumbup:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Day off sounds lovely.
That's what I was thinking surely there is something there to pick a colour up. Maybe it's a nasty EVAP :( I'm hoping not!!!!! 
I'm so happy that I haven't had any spotting. It must be the Soy. 

Hope your spotting stays away!!! 

xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Been doing a bit of research on here and it seems that FRER have a tendency to pick up the pink at the edges and dry with a pink line through them :(

How crap is that!!!! 

I want to say I will hold out for a couple of days but I'm sure I will test again tomorrow. 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

That's crappy Beth!
Just keep peeing on a stick till that :bfp: shows up!


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

Well I have had an amazing day today had my appointment with the psychic police women WOW....., it was good she said I'm gonna have another child very soon I went with my BF who is pg and she said I will be pushing a pram soon after she is, she then said that BF had three kids and what was her daughter called? she only has 2 boys just now when BF told her this she said nope I'm being told u have 3 and u will have no more have u had a m/c?? BF then confessed she was 19wks pg and the psychic apoligised for telling her it was a girl love it!!!!!!!!!!

She has her scan next week to find out the sex so not long to find out if she is right..... she then said she can see skipping ropes which means 2 girls one for me and one for BF and they are gonna be really close... Well the next exciting bit is at the end she said oh my god shot her hand to her left OVARY!!! and said which one of u has really bad pain right now?? I said it was me she said its the fallopian tube go see dr it's not life threatening but its hindering u!!! So looks like i'm not making it up there really is pain so gonna go see the dr,...

Did another FRER this morning BFN (ish) again not sure but control didn't come up proper, will wait and see what dr says as sore again today so think it is a cyst that needs drained maybe even blocking the way for the sperm..

Wow beth hope it is the makings of a BFP for u this is so exciting, she also said I'm gonna have a strong bond with a Leo so maybe baby gonna be born then??

sorry for going on still so excited, how is everyone else doing?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

That's awesome Fiona!!!! 
When are you going to see the doctor? 

I'm trying to hold my pee but I can't been going almost every hour since 3pm
My pee smells really strong today. 
Felt a bit sick earlier. I hope it's not all in my head

xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Hey ladies! 

Star, that is soooo exciting that means you'll bee preggo soon if the baby will be a Leo! I can't wait to hear if you BF baby is a boy or girl! I'm so excited for you!

Beth, I want you to :test: your going to do it today right?


----------



## Toots3495

Oh wow fee that's great! I just love anything like that. Are you going to book up to see the doc fairly soon?


----------



## Beth_welshy

I'll :test: if I can hold my pee long enough! Lol


----------



## annie00

good morning ladies all i have today is creamy discharge and i noticed last night the under neath of my boobs are alot more senstive then any where eles???

Beth test again .
Fee- Are u preg?
Toots when u had a yellow discharge was it on the Toliet paper only what?... i had yellow discharge sun morning and it was yellowish on the Toliet paper but then when i had it in my fingers it was white??


----------



## Starchase

Toots I'm gonna phone the dr tomorrow morning and try and get emergency apt, pain quite bad :( so excited though about the news its reallygood pg soon and baby girl... jojo so excited about my BF can't wait for the scan next wed to find out so i'll let u know...

Do u think I'll get a scan tomo? or will they wait till AF comes to see if it gets rid of whatever it is?

Oh Beth so excited xxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Let us know how you get on at the docs Fee. I would imagine you'll have to be referred to the hospital for a scan, hopefully they will mark you down as urgent if your'e in pain. I speak to a lady on another thread and she had one session of acupuncture before she got her bfp. After the treatment the chinese doc massaged her stomach and said it felt as if she had a blockage in her tube which he would release. Strange how she got her bfp that same cycle. Maybe you could consider acupuncture if the medical route doesn't show anything up.
Beth, whens the next test?
Annie, I find my cm changes throughout my entire cycle. I have a fertility app on my iphone which you can record all data during ttc. Looking back on that I notice all sorts of changes as the weeks go on.
Jojo, hows you today? Is your mil feeling any better now shes being looked after and taking her meds?


----------



## annie00

Thanks toots
Jojo i remember u saying something about yellow Cm? when i wiped it was yellow on the TP but when on my fingers it was creamy white?? can u explain urs

under my breast are really sore.... cant wait till dh comes home we are eating ribeye steaks and homemade mash potatoes yummie...


----------



## Starchase

Oh toots u really don't wanna loose ur iphone ha ha cud u imagine someone reading it!! lol... my iphone was supposed to be delivered today :( it didn't make it with our weather, i'm hoping the dr does something I don't have a good history with the gp they don't do anything and it cud take 6 months to be seen hope not though..

BETH where are u??? lol :)


----------



## Toots3495

The fertility app holds some v personal details:haha:. Is that 6 months just to get an appointment with your gp??
Annie, you'll notice that your cm will change all the time. Maybe keep notes cos then you can look back on past cycles. Mash potato sounds lovely but being a vegetarian the steak is not my thing:haha:, but I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Starchase

No i'll get to see a waste of time locum tomorrow as emergency then they will refer me to hospital which should take couple of weeks but because I am jinxed and I do nothing simply it will be six months before I know it lol...

I just want a scan tomorrow know where I am xxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hospital waiting lists are a joke. Can you believe it takes 6 weeks to get my blood results back! Apparently it's the clymidia test that causes the hold up but 6 bloody weeks! You never know your luck fee, maybe you'll get a scan appointment within a couple of weeks.


----------



## Starchase

Oh I hope so i can just see me demanding it tomo by telling them that my psychic says I have to be seen now lol.... then i get a visit there and then from the white coats ha h ah a xxx

6 wks for bloods my god!!!!!!!!!!!! I will prob get bloods done tomorrow a week for results then scan then laporoscopy to drain cysts

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies

I just tested... Held my wee as long as I could was a BFN. It did look a bit weak tho. 
I'm just making excuses now! Lol 
But there isn't anything on the FRER i just took now not even the two pink dots at the edges. So I'm wondering if earliers was an Evap :( 

Fee- you should go to a&e about the pain they will prob give you a scan there! 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Oh Beth I wud defo go to the A&E with the pain I have a really high pain threshold and it hurts wakes me up at night too :( The snow is so bad here as it is.... The roads are mental and the nearest A&E is about 40min drive, will see what they say in the morning and if I don't get anywhere will head there tomo and demand a scan

Still early for BFP :)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Are you in quite a rural area fee? I've seen parts of Scotland on the news and the snow looks mental!
It's early days Beth, maybe try in a day or so. Don't let that bfn get you down!


----------



## Starchase

Yeah we have had about 3 ft of snow its mental here so so pretty but there are too many nutters on the road they keep shutting the motorways and that is my only way to and from work so just playing it by ear tomo especially with phoning the dr now too xx


----------



## annie00

sorry beth its still early try and hold out untill u miss ur period.....

Have yall boobs ever hurt underneath them and end up with a bfp

And jojo what about the yellow CM?


----------



## annie00

i dont know if i could ever live without meat... For started i hate Veggies I only eat corn .. i have to eat meat everyday.. lol

why did u become a veggie?


----------



## Toots3495

I've been a vegetarian for 13 years now Annie. I was 9 when I decided I didn't want to eat meat anymore. I love all animals and could not bear to eat them. 
See how the weather is fee, totally not worth the risk if the roads are bad.


----------



## Toots3495

:dohh::dohh: really, really bad maths!!!! Been veggie for 23 years! OMG can't believe I can't even add up now!!!:dohh:


----------



## annie00

toots i love animals alot i grew up on a farm and i rodeo and i even showed pigs but i no that is how the world goes around the only meat i eat it pork chicken and beef and of course seafood like fish shrimp crabs and crawfish.. i mean maybe if i would eat veggies i would try it but i dont even eat salads..


----------



## Toots3495

Pigs are one of my favourite animals. I read that they have the intelligence of a 2 year old child. What breed are your dogs?


----------



## annie00

i have three miniature rat terriers.. one is 10 one is 4 one is 2


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning ladies

I tested with an Asda own - was a BFN :(
I've saved my wee in a urine pot you get from the doctor. Should I test again with a FRER or wait till tomorrow? 

I honestly thought I was going to wake up to AF this morning. Had AF type cramps before falling asleep and what felt like something pinching a nerve in my back. 
But there was nothing there this morning. Fx she's not on her way!!! 
Had some snot coloured cm - Ewwwwww yuck

10DPO today :)

How's everyone else doing? 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hi everyone

I had a helllish night up crying doubled over so so sore I have an apt with the dr at 11.30am will let you know fx'd nothing awful but I think its something due to the pain 

Beth all good signs I'd wait till 12 DPO then get a big bright one xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hope you get some answers at the doctors!!! 

Let us know xxx


----------



## Starchase

will do, never had pain like this before its weird it comes and goes and then takes my breath and I can't move for about 1-2 mins then subsides if I sneeze or cough it is a nightmare xxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Any news Fee? 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Afternoon ladies,
Fee, whats going on hun? I hope you're ok:hugs:
Beth, Still no spotting at 10dpo, thats fantastic!:happydance:. Are you planning on testing everyday now up until af? How much longer till af is due?
Jojo, Hows you? Still keeping busy?
Annie, I've not heard of rat terriers so I'll look them up. I asume they are like a minature terrier?


----------



## Beth_welshy

I usually have full flow by 11DPO after the spotting. We will see what tomorrow brings. 
I think I'll hold out testing till 12DPO if AF doesn't arrive and if I can resist. 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

It is definately looking good Beth. I actually think you may well be in line for a BFP this cycle:happydance:
I hope Fee is ok. She said her appointment was at 11.30 and thats ages ago. Do you think the gp sent her straight for a scan?


----------



## Beth_welshy

I hope your right Lou!!! I'm crossing my fingers!!! I was too afraid to get up and wee this morning coz I thought AF had arrived. Silly I know! 

I hope Fee is ok her app was ages ago. She did sound like she was in quite a lot of pain so they might have sent her straight for a scan. I hope she's ok!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hello there

Well you are not gonna believe this big joke..., no point going to the dr at all they gave me codeine for the pain!! She then said keep doing pg tests it could be that I told her it wasn't and that if I was pg then I am positive it is ectopic because this pain is not right she then had the cheek to say you have to have a positive pg test for an ectopic I said yeah I know thats why I haven't been really freaking out... she then said they wud give me a scan ONLY once I get positive pg test.. the pain will subside I'm fine yeah right...

I then went to my BF house all upset and she reminded me that my other friend who had an ectopic 2 months ago only got BFN's and was raced into hospital by ambulance 2days after she did her own pg test, the hospital told her she was pg and that night she lost her tube and everything so now i am freaked out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Still in pain, cuddled up on sofa with my wee boy aand a proper BFN this afternoon, so who knows what is going on will see if AF arrive tomo??

Beth I am so excited for you

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Fee, thats an absolute joke! The medical assistanse in this country is useless, its all about budgets and sod peoples health! Makes you wonder where your tax money is going! I hope the pain subsides hun:hugs: and its not anything like an eptopic. What is the next step, just waiting?


----------



## Starchase

Yeah just waiting either AF or BFP I'm really wanting AF if I'm honest never thought i'd say that but no way this bubba will end happy the pain is so un-natural crazy xxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

It does sound odd to want af but I can totally see where you are coming from, what is going on in there?! What will they do if af arrives and the pain continues?


----------



## Starchase

Thats exactly what I said to her, she said well it will prob subside keep intouch nice eh..... xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Do they not think the practical thing would be to find out what's causing the pain so you don't continue to suffer. It really does begger belief! Was it a locum that you saw? Would it make a difference to see a resident gp?


----------



## Starchase

I was well chuffed this morning when I phoned got one of the best dr's in the surgery and SHE is usually very good with sensitive matters I told her about my pg first the last time 5 years ago weird can''t believe this is happening i just wanna know now xxx


----------



## Toots3495

You would have thought a female gp would have been even more sensitive to this particular issue! Are you able to take a couple more days off work while your coping with the pain?


----------



## Starchase

Well the weather is so bad that I can't get into work, gonna attempt it again tomo but it looks unlikely again I am knackered this is so so sore :( xxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Is it pain you've ever experienced before? Maybe try a hot water bottle on the area as the heat may help a little bit. What about the painkillers you were given, are they not helping?


----------



## annie00

good morning ladies.. what time is it where yall live it is 1230 over here like noon...

I just woke up i no im a lazy bone lol.. i fixed me a glass of strawberry milk and i took a few sips and i got mild nasuae but then went away?? is that normal? are is it suppose to stay?? My boobs underneath are sore if i poke them and last night i swear one was tingling like i even felt it to see if i could feel it lol..mild low low cramps come and go and im suppose to start the 3rd..

Toots yes thats what they are look miniature rat terriers up there so cute..


----------



## Starchase

Oh toots I just took a pain killer 2 hrs ago not making me feel whoosy but not touching the pain..., well crap!!! gonna get the hot water bottle now didn't want to encase I was pg and that was gonna cos m/c I don't know anymore just gonna treat it as a cyst from now on I think I have to never had this pain before really weird xxx


----------



## Toots3495

That's not great that the painkillers aren't helping. With any luck the hot water bottle will give you a little bit of relief. Do you think if the pain becomes to much it would be worth a trip to a&e? At least that way you'd probably get a scan and maybe a blood test? I guess that actually will probably be tricky what with the snow.
Annie, I looked up rat terrier online and they are v cute! It sounds as though they are a v loving little dog and also intelligent. What are their names?
It's 7pm here at the moment.


----------



## Starchase

I almost feel like phoning the dr in the morning and telling her I had a BFP so she books the scan for me!! Snow really bad here again tonight so i'll try and hold off 

Not long now for ur blood test is it tomorrow Lou?/ xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie00

wow toots i no wonder why i never get any responses it always nite when i wake up over there... 

Rocky Cutter And Beans.. They are very smart and they are spoiled ass rotten sleep with me an dh never spent a night outside lol.. 

anything about the nasusa and why my boobs hurt underneath them


----------



## Toots3495

It's on Friday. I'm looking forward to getting through to the new year to find out what's going on. 22 cycles of af showing up has done my head in! It's only when I came on here that I actually fully realised how many ladies are struggling to conceive. Looking around locally girls seem to only have to look at a penis and they're up the duff! My oh reckons I've got a bit bitter about other people around us managing to get pregnant so easy. I suppose if I'm honest I probably have a bit. He has to listen to the old 'why them and not me' conversation:haha:


----------



## Toots3495

Where are you in your cycle at the moment Annie? The nausea and boobs hurting could be a positive sign if it's something that's unusual for you:thumbup: 
Cute names for your doggies!
Have you been married for v long?


----------



## Starchase

Lou I think u are being amazing I know what u mean about looking around u and everyone pg!!!

It's a nightmarre xx


----------



## annie00

i am 12 dpo as of today suppose to start fri..

Yea 4 years... 

i blew my noise and they had blood mixed with snot not dry blood either like wet blood.. is that a sign of preg?

My boobs usually get kinda sore around af but not where they ache all the time and i never have had nasusea in the ams but it came and went so fast i dont know what to think...


how long u been married?

im annie btw and u im 25


----------



## Toots3495

It is a bloody nightmare fee! I'm feeling ok this month with taking a break. At least I can concentrate on Xmas. Still not done any present shopping yet, how about you? I'm hoping to do a lot on line so I can avoid the shops!
Annie, I'm not totally sure but I think I've read somewhere about ladies getting blood from the nose during v early pregnancy. I could be wrong though. 
Oh and I have been together since we were 16 and we're 32 now so a long time:haha:


----------



## Starchase

I've done some not a lot though.... can't focus on it I hope I get into the spirit soon for the sake of my wee boy once this cycle out the way I hope to concentrate on xmas and just take things as the come need to xxxx


----------



## Toots3495

That's another reason we are taking a break cos I can't focus on anything other than ttc and symptom spotting, it kind of takes over your life doesn't it. I think if we'd have had a good old go this cycle then nobody would have received any pressies:haha:
I think we'll put our decs up in a couple of weeks if oh can actually get a bloody day off! With him working a 7 day week I dont see much of him at the moment so Xmas will be nice to spend some time together.


----------



## Starchase

Is he getting 2 wks off? I love that we are all off together thats what makes xmas... I'm looking fwd 2 being relaxed this cycle xxx

What will be will be xxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Ttc has not been anything like I thought it'd be when we first started. Surely it's not supposed to be such a stressful and emotionally upsetting experience! God knows how ladies that have been trying for years cope. 
I work in a dental practice so I only get the basic days off as we have to be in work for emergencies. Oh will have 10 days off which will do him good after working so hard in the run up to Xmas. 
I keep getting asked what i want for pressies and I've got no idea! What are you wanting?


----------



## annie00

i told dh i wanted a baby.. That he couldnt buy me anything bc all i want is a baby.. i hope the bloody nose meant baby.. i hope...


----------



## Toots3495

Hopefully you'll get your Christmas wish Annie. Try googling very early pregnancy symptoms and see if you can find anything about the bloody nose.


----------



## annie00

okie i will do so .. ill let u no what i find thanks boo


----------



## annie00

Nosebleeds, Nasal Stuffiness, Bleeding Gums

These little discomforts are the result of hormonal effects on the tissues of your throat, mouth, and nose. They usually are not serious, and you might not even notice them. When you blow your nose, you might see a small amount of blood in the tissue. Blow gently, and stop a nosebleed by just squeezing your nose between your thumb and finger for a few minutes. See your health care provider, though, if you have nosebleeds that do not stop in a few minutes or happen often. Any nasal stuffiness that you have during pregnancy should not be extreme and can be helped by drinking extra water, or with using a cool mist humidifier in your bedroom. Talk with your health care provider before taking any over-the-counter or prescription medicines for colds or nasal stuffiness. You can help bleeding gums by brushing with a soft-bristled toothbrush and flossing daily. 


hope that is a good sign


----------



## Beth_welshy

Evening ladies

Sorry Ive been out with DH to see his mum and brothers and nephew. 

Sorry you didn't get any answers fee!!! Sometimes I think women doctors are worse sometimes as they compare themselves where males don't have a clue!!! 
You should either go to A&E if you can get there safely or tell the doctor uve had a BFP. 
Hope you get it sorted!!! 

I get what you mean feeling bitter about those pg around you. I had another announcement yesterday. Really happy for her as she's been trying a while but I'm so envious!!!

Think your symptoms sound good Annie. When you gonna test? 

I had a wave of nausea in MIL house and I'm extremly bloated. 

xxx


----------



## annie00

hey beth how was ur day with ur dh fammily??
if i dont start fri ill prolly wait untill monday to test.. 

I hope im preg dh says he dont think i am but he is being rude lol


----------



## jojosmami

Sorry been gone for a bit guys its just so hard now to get a free min to get on the computer.

Annie, hope you get your christmas wish and a bloody nose is a symptom!
Beth, I really think this is your month!! The bloatedness is something I had,the sick to your belly, the cramping pulling,no spotting! :test: I really think this is gonna be it!!! :dust:
Toots,when is your next appt?
Star, I hope you feel better soon. Are you gonna test? 

I'm doing pretty well. My MIL and Hubby have the flu and I'm hoping It just passes me! Tomorrow is my first OBGYN appt! SO excited! Hopefull will get to hear the heart beat again and schedul my next scan. I need help ladies with the babies name! We know if its a boy we want the first name to be Jadiel (Jah-Dee-el) it sounds really good in spanish and not to bad in english. But I can't choose between 2 middle names so let me know what you think:
Jadiel Xavier Rios
Jadiel Isaias Rios

We also have Jenalyse (Jen-ah-lease)for a girl but that is not set in stone. Trying to find a middle name now. Any ideas?


----------



## annie00

how about for a girl middle name elizabeth??

Umm i didnt have a bloody nose just when i blew fresh blood came out?? i really feel like im preg one min and the next i feel out... i dont know whats going on im bitchy.. i chew dh ass out for nothing he told me to get a grip


----------



## annie00

jojo i also had a wave of nasusa this am but it only stayed for a couple mins then went away.. is that how is felt with u ?? 

and one more thing? i had what looked like yellow discharge sunday morning it was yellow on the tp and when i looked at it on my fingers it was white


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, we've had snow!:happydance: it's only a thin covering but it looks so pretty. 
Fee, how are you feeling today? Did you manage to sleep last night?
Beth, when's the next test scheduled for?!
Jojo, I hope you don't get the flu what would everybody do if you weren't well! Plus that's the last thing you'd want at the moment. Will you have a new scan pic to show us? Have you grown at all in size since the last bump pic we saw? I love the names you've chosen. I've always loved the name Xavier so that would be my vote for boys middle name. If oh and I ever have a little boy my choice for a first name is Gabriel and ages ago I said to oh that I'd like the middle name to be Xavier just because it's so nice. I've struggled with girls names, still wouldn't have a clue what to pick but I thought something like Rose would sound nice after the v pretty name you've picked if you have a little girl. I have my blood test on friday at midday:thumbup:


----------



## Starchase

Hey everyone

Oh Jojo I love ur names but for me it is Xavier toots I am the same toots I have loved it for ages just gorgeous.... I have never heard of ur girls name it is beautiful quite hard to get a middle name though think it needs to be short and sweet though whats ur last name Jojo sometimes easier when u know full name... :) can't wait to see ur new scan pic xx

Oh Gabriel I haven't heard that name for ages so cute :)

Well lastnight was better no stabbing pain but it is still there, I took a codeine tablet instantly wished i hadn't felt awful sicky and whoosy it was horrible really not like me, I have an illness which prior to my major stomach surgery last year caused me to be on morpheine and I cud handle it why oh why did it make me feel so bad...

Because I tested yesterday and got BFN decided not to test today no AF and no feeling that she is coming so who knows just gonna keep an eye on all of this and don't know now what I'm wishing for??

I want a baby for christmas too but what I truley want is an engagement ring so I'm secretly hoping thats what I get 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Is it a bloody great diamond you're after star?!! Have you been dropping hints? I'm glad to hear the pain isn't as bad but your in a bad situation if the painkillers are making you feel rough aswell. What is the long term solution for the pain cos they can't expect you to carry on like this.


----------



## Starchase

I really don't know honey, I just asked loads of qu's cause she wasn't helping me at all, I'm just taking ibruproffen and paracetamol takes the edge off of everything but I can still feel it I'm delighted that I can still feel it though I hate masking pain!!

I wanna huge diamond............ :) oh yes he knows and I have hinted like crazy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Afternoon ladies. 

Lovely names Jojo! We liked Rhys for a boy but that's our nephews name. 
We both like Megan for a girl. We are both Welsh speaking so would defiantly choose a Welsh name!!! 

How's your cycle going Lou? Any different? The snow has missed us :( 

Fee it sucks that the painkillers are making you ill!!! How's the snow with you? My MIL is meant to be flying to Scotland next weekend for a hen party. If the weather gets better. 
My DH's stag had to be cancelled this year. They were meant to fly to Magaluf but the Icelandic volcano erupted the day they were supposed to fly. 
Oops!!! 

I had another BFN this morning :( 
Still no spotting. 
Did I mention I had the snot coloured CM night b4 last? Well I was looking back through my I period app and I had a bit of brown tinged CM and a bit of red tinged Cm when i inserted a tampon to check cm, which was followed by af type cramps during the night (in bed) and was afraid to wee yesterday morning coz I thought af would have arrived. 

Am I cluttching at straws or could this have been IB? I don't think I would have noticed the tinged cm if I hadn't been checking with a tampon!

Sorry for TMI. 

Feeling sick again and trapped nerve type of pain in lower back. 

xxx


----------



## annie00

good morning ladies.. well first off i had a horriable night.. i couldnt sleep like i would sleep but i would hear everything are wake up for the slightisht movement are nose and i keep tossin and turning.. my boobs are still achy seem like more achy today then yesterday.. cramps come and go but they are really mild and low.. i noticed i have a pimple which i never get sometimes i get them when af comes.. my breast hurt when i rub them they are sensitvie and if i poke them afterward they like really really hurt...


----------



## annie00

ooo yeah i forgot to tell yall last night at 130 i woke up to wake dh up off the sofa so i went back to bed but i was hott and he was covered from head to toe so i got up and turned heater off and then i fell back alseep at 300 i woke up with bad heart burn it woke me up out a dead sleep and made my mouth water. i totally feel 100% pregnant


----------



## Starchase

Oh toots I think that all sounds so promising I really do... :)

The weather is horrendous here most of our airports are shut and the roads are just passable but not worth it at all, I have been working from home so at least the day job is still getting done

I love Megan so cute and one of my good friends little boy is called Rhys and he is so cute when u going to test again? I'm doing it tomorrow but more for the dr than for me!!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## annie00

i just pooed and it took me so long to get a terd out.. lol sorry tmi.. im constipated but i guess that is normal for me bc every couple of months i gotta take milk of magnesia to make me poo... so i cant add that as a sympothem but when i wiped after i peed my Dc was white and wet kinda stretchy... and i thought im suppose to have my period tom so i would think i would suppose to be dry ?? any ideas?


----------



## Beth_welshy

I'm not testing again until Sunday. It's our 6month anniversary on Monday since we got married. I'd love to wake up and give him a positive pregnancy test :)

Are you going to tell the doctor it's positive even if it isn't? 
The NHS is a sham!!!!!! 

Not sure what cm should be like b4 AF Annie. 

I've got a bad stomach (trapped wind sort of feeling) right nipple is more sore than left. 

I think my body loves to play tricks on me!!!! 

xxx


----------



## annie00

lol beth i agree with u sometimes my breast are killing me and now its like nothing im about ready to say oh well if im not preg it doesnt matter i cant take this anymore... 

yea that would be awsome if u would get a bfp monday morning he would be so happy.. 

i wana test so bad but i already peed this am so im gonna wait untill either tom if i dont start are monday.. im nut sure yet


----------



## annie00

everyone is online but noone is talking..


----------



## Starchase

Oh Beth that sounds like the best plan will u manage to hold out till then? Pain really quite bad again tonight snow been hellish all night I really want a scan I really wanted to phone this morning and lie but I just can't lie.... I don't see why I should have to I thought having pain, pg symptoms, PCOS and scar tissue in my abdomen wud be enough for the gp to say u know what I can't see inside u so lets be safe rather than sorry!!

Hate tis so much just went to toilet and had creamy cm hoping it had a brown tinge but think thats just wishful thinking, hate wishing for AF!! This is so awful :(


----------



## Starchase

Hey Annie

Sorry, but I'm searching through other threads looking for answers to my pain, really thinking about jumping in car and going to A&E

xxxxxx


----------



## annie00

hey star thats horrible that ur in so much pain.. If i was u i would go to the ER i hate being in pain... i no how miserable it can be.... i think u should go to the dr sweetie..

My breast are killing me and im cramping i think she is gonna arrive


----------



## Starchase

The fact that u went for #2 and got creamy white cm is a very good sign, i've got my fx'd for you honey xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

You should go Fee if it's safe enough to drive! 
You shouldn't have to put up with that sort of pain without getting answers. Even if u have to exaggerate a bit! 
Demand a scan!!!!! 

I'm gonna try my best to hold out till Sunday. 

Been on other threads too Annie 

Xxx


----------



## annie00

star please go ur health is so important get mean with the drs... 

I hope ur right star 

And beth welcome back ..

Do yall remmeber what JOJO said her Yellow Cm looked like sun it looked yellow on TP but white in hand?? is that yellow Cm


----------



## Starchase

Beth

I have been racking my brain as to what I did different this month and bingo answer was SOY

I found this article about PCOS and soy, I didn't do it for as many days as I shud have but maybe that was a good thing for me?? Think I might have done this to myself by taking it? :(

https://www.pcosnetwork.com/articles/dieting-weightloss/soy-and-pcos-safe-or-harmful/

I found another website that said that menstration can get rid of some cysts, I hope so xxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Oh no do you think it could have been the Soy? 
How much did u take? 

Are you going to A&E? 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

I took 120mg day 3 & 4 and then stopped cos I wasn't sure about taking so many but I think I was told to do 200mg but couldn't face it?? it is the only thing I did different gonna wait tonight don't think I can justify calling out a dr to the A&E when they will be so busy with car crashes cause of the weather... 

I'll contact them again tomorrow after i get my BFN in the morning :( one more night won't do anymore damage than what has been done already xxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

I'm sorry it's messed you up Hun!!! :hugs:
Will you be telling the DR you took Soy? 

Hearing so many success stories when your desperate for a baby can be dangerous sometimes without knowing exactly what we put in our bodies. I know I would do anything to get a Baby! 

It's so scary!!! 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

I know just spoke to a girl 2 mins ago and she said she has to take clomid and they put her on the lowest dose she ended up with 3 cysts and a BFP that didn't show up until a week after AF, crazy just goes to show that all of our bodies are different I just want to get the control back and know what is happening with my own body...

I'll certainly not be taking anything supplement wise again just try the natural way only, I have never wanted a scan this badly though its awful

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Hi ladies. Well today has been another crazy day in the life of JoJo!!! This morning while getting ready for my OB appt I realized I have lost my drivers license! The appt went well although they couldn't find a heart beat which worries me but the Dr said that its normal because Its still early. They have decided that when I go to my appt @ 12wks if they hear a heartbeat then I wont get another scan till 20wks. Then another one @ 28wks and 32 wks to make sure the baby is growing because both my other babies were small. @ 16 wks they are also gonna start me on 1 shot of progesterone each week till birth to try and prevent preterm labor which happened with both of my other babies as well. When I got home I was informed that my BIL,SIL,21 yr old Nephew and 5 yr old niece will be showing up to my already filled to capacity home @ 7:00pm tomorrow from Boston! UUUUUHHHHHHGGGGGGG!!!! I'm soooo tired and stressed already and now have less than 24hrs to literally rearrange my home around for people to be able to just walk around! Not to mention that my MIL has turned me into her personal maid and nurse. She's messy and sick and my husband actually had the nerve to wake me up @ 2:00am in the morning and said " Can you go give my mom her meds?" And today said " The house is gonna be really full this weekend you want to go stay at your Aunt's house?" Are you freaking kidding me!!! I have made her Dr appts, give her meds, give her her shots, cook for her,do her laundry etc!!! I'm stressed out to no end!!! Thanks for listening ladies! Can't wait to take a hot shower and go lay down in my room! 

Star & Beth .sorry to hear about your BFN! Keep trying ladies! 

Star, what's going on with your health? What's the update?

Beth, have you ever gone this long without spotting?

Toot! My Love!!!! How you doing hunni!! Wish I had some snow to play in! 

Talk to you soon ladies!


----------



## Starchase

Hey jojo

Pain still there don't have a clue what it is no AF for me today gonna test every 2nd day from tomorrow until she does or BFP turns up then I can get a scan to see whats going on... giving up the will....

U must be knackered honey.. I really don't know how u do it! u need to look after urself and plz enjoy ur bath am away 2 lie down and hopefully see what tomorrow brings maybe the A&E lol... at least I'm laughing bout it now

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie00

jojo u forgot about me scroll threw i asked u a question go back a page about yellow cm


----------



## jojosmami

Sorry ANnie! Hard to keep up with everything! My yellow cm was only one day and it was around 9-10dpo. I didn't touch it but if you had that with the other symptoms you've had sounds like this might be your month!


----------



## annie00

Its okie jojo i understand.. i hope its my month.. like i said one day i feel its my month next min i feel out.. my breast are still achy and im due for aunt flo tommorrow.. on my way to town tonight and my lower back started aching,.. Im not sure what is goin on ill let yall no tom ladies..

Good night and best wishes


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning everyone

I didn't test this morning!!! Didn't want to see another BFN. I'm starting to doubt I've even ovulated now! 
Like Ive said b4 I usually start spotting by 7DPO and by 11DPO AF is usually here. 

I'm 12DPO today. I will test tomorrow ready for our 6month wedding anniversary on Sunday. 

How r u feeling this morning Fee? Are you gonna make another app with the dr? 

Jojo I don't know how u do it. Make sure you don't overdo it tho!!!! 

Annie I hope Af stays away! 

When's your next app Lou? 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning all, my blood test is at 12.10 today and I'm looking forward to getting it out of the way. Once that's done I've got nothing to worry about until the new year when results come back. I'm cd18 today and so far haven't had any spotting, I'm sure I've been stressing myself out in previous cycles and that's whats been causing it. I've abandoned all vits except my pregnancy multi vit and dissolvable vit c with zinc, I just wanted a complete break from the whole thing!
Beth, still no spotting! I hope you get your bfp tomorrow Hun. Anything nice planned for your anniversary?
Star, how are you feeling today? How awful that the soy has done this to you!
Jojo, OMG you're a woman of limitless energy! I do not know how you are doing it Hun. I hope somebody is looking out for you cos you need a bit of tlc aswell!


----------



## annie00

good morning ladies... toots thats sound great..
Beth when u testing?

And i just woke up and my breast are throbbing.... and no AF.. 

i dunno though i didnt test i wanted to wait till monday.. i should have tested..


----------



## Beth_welshy

How did the blood test go Lou? 

Can you hold your wee and not drink much for 4hours then test Annie? 
Or wait to test FMU tomorrow? 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Blood test was fine thanks Beth. I'm developing a lovely bruise where she took it from my arm, some nurses are better than others and the one today was rather heavy handed! 
How's everybody doing? Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Glad it went ok. Some nurses don't care do they just push it in and take your blood :(

Boobs are still sore to the touch but other than that nothing to report. 

As long as the snow stays away DH and I are going to catch up with some friends in the evening and I will be cleaning in the day ready to put the Xmas tree and decorations up :)

What about you? 

xxx


----------



## annie00

i think im gonna wait till tommorrow... ii ovulated on the 19th so am i late yet are not yet?

i hate that toots i hurts


----------



## annie00

ladies im really freaking out all my symptoms have disappeared this am i have a few cramps and sore boobs but that all disappeared and i feel great and no sign of af but i dont have no sign of a baby either what is the deal?


----------



## annie00

i have been craving and drinking strawberry milk since sunday and havent stopped drinking it since sunday


----------



## annie00

well anyone here?


----------



## annie00

ladies i need yalls help.. i been cramping today it feels like af is coming i was due for her today but no show as of now... well when i wiped after i peed i have a whiteish discharge that was kinda stretchy.. do yall no if thats a good sign are af is arriving

thanks


----------



## annie00

i take that back ladies its really dry down there hardly any if i find a piece here and there but that is looking really hard... so is being dry a good sign of no af showing?


----------



## annie00

i have been researching if im suppose to be wet are dry before af and everyone is different?? JOJO i had all that discharge and then today the day im suppose to start it dries up cramps nausea mild headaches .. but i thoought i need and increase in CM as a good sign... helpp


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning everyone

13DPO & BFN
Still no spotting or no AF. 

Any news fee? How r u feeling? Is the pain any better? 

Annie think you should test if af hasn't shown up. 

How's everyone else? 

xxx


----------



## annie00

beth i goin test now but im sure its a neg.. im out this mouth..


----------



## annie00

bfn wtf is going on with me... this is bs


----------



## Starchase

Hi everyone

Well I experienced the weirdest sensation ever yesterday got out my bed jumped in the shower and pop!!!.............. something popped on my left hand side below my pubic bone went to dr and they said just wait and see!!!!!! Now thats what I call BS.. Well my AF came at 11am full force no warning, but I'm happy its here no fear of later m/c, had emergency apt this morning TMI the blood is pouring out of me its horrible.. the dr has now apologised and said defo looks like a chemical if not m/c due to the weird tests

Had my bloods done this morning to confirm and if I stop my AF have to go straight back but due to the amount of blood shouldn't need D&C as everything being removed naturally

Pain has finally stopped and I am relaxed about it, thanks so much for being there and listening to my moans

How is everyone today?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Sorry you got a bfn Annie, maybe it's still too early just a waiting game for you and me. 

Fee I'm so sorry about the chemical/m/c. Do you think it was a cyst that popped?
How r u feeling?

I have no idea what's going on with me. 
Not going to test tomorrow gonna wait till 15DPO if AF Stays away. 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hey honey

Dr said it could have been a liquid filled sac that popped, nothing on ultrasound now which was really good news and the blood is bright red and always has been no old blood which is seemingly a really good sign... I'm sad but really good I'm now on CD2 and not gonna actively try this month just enjoy xmas and let everything heal...

Oh fx'd for u honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie00

yea beth im 15 dpo so it should have showed by now right??

sorry star.. well at least u no what i goin on now and can enjoy the holidays


----------



## annie00

WELL im having light cramps now and i guess she is about to arrive i dk what is goin on


----------



## annie00

i have been looking at my calender and im second guessing my self maybe i ovulated on the 24th of november which i would only be 10 dpo and due for a period on the 8th.. i asked dh if we dtd then but he doesnt remember.. 

im cramping and just feeling blah either af is about to arrive are maybe im pregnant just ovulated later than i thought but i saw EWCM on the 19th of Nov. which is 6 days before the 24th...

im confussed any ideas?


----------



## annie00

sorry ladies i keep posting but i just peed and very creamy DC.. cramps headache and no af


----------



## annie00

guess what we dtd on the 22 and the 19th so if i ovulated on the 19th are the 24th im still in the running!!!


----------



## annie00

dang where is everyone?

--------is everyone okay??--------
:)


----------



## Beth_welshy

Looks like AF has arrived for me this evening :(
My stupid body giving me cruel symptoms!!!

Glad everything looked good and dr said everything sounds fine fee! 
Think we might relax this cycle! Don't think I'll ovulate if I don't take AC or Soy tho :(

Annie your still in the running if AF is late or if your calculations are wrong. 

Off to bed now. Catch you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## annie00

awe beth im so sorry.. u must be so upset since monday is ur anniversary.. Im so sorry and big huggss... Keep ur head up and dont give up boo


----------



## Ducktales

hi guys
i have had no internet for 2 weeks so sorry I have deserted the posts and not kept in touch, i have read all the posts i missed though and hugs to Beth and Star,
Jo Jo you need to relax, poor you 
Annie - fingers crossed
Hi Toots and anyone else i have forgotten

I have been very low these last couple of weeks - we missed BD during Ovulation as were with family in NY, had AF and am now CDO8, however DH is going away on friday for 4 nights, so will missing O dates again this month. I feel like crying as I have had 3 new baby announcements, with people saying we tried for so long - it took 3,4 months ! and a friend of my husbands is seeing someone for 5 weeks and she has fallen pregnant and they are having an abortion- how can it be so cruel that people who dont even want babies can be on the pill and get pregnant without even trying and now we have christmas with endless people saying "when are you two having a baby" which feeling like i feel now will result in my crying in front of 40 family members 
:cry:

rant over


----------



## annie00

awe duck im so sorry.. maybe after the holidays u will get ur bfp... i no its hard but dont give up.. My sister and BIL have been trying for a year and he works off shore and she is on clomid and they havent been able to try bc he is always off sure and when he is home is doesnt count bc she is way past her O date... dont give up BOO

i no my two of my friends announced they are pregnant and im looking at them like omg why not me.. it hurts but dont give up


----------



## annie00

well this am i have this clear DC is looks like EWCM but i dont when im suppose to start i think i miss calculated my O date and if i did we still DTD 2 days before so hopefully it caught the egg... Im cramping really low its not like a period cramp last night it felt like my boobs were kinda tingling but im not sure.. there not a sore as they were still sore if i poke them... 
I hope im still in bc i had the heartburn that woke me up and then the bloody nose..


----------



## annie00

oh and lower back pain comes in goes usually on the right side... jojo is EWCM a good thing are bad thing


----------



## annie00

good after noon just like to update everyone since i woke up this am i have had alot of cm and its not getting no lighter.. i have to wipe like 5 times to get it all.. and there is no itch are smell .. looks yellow on tp but grey in hand


----------



## annie00

hmm after i went to the bathroom and did a number 2 sorry tmi.. i wiped and there was alot of CM and in the middle there was a bright red streak of blood i smelled it but it didnt smell like period blood... i wiped again but nothing more.. i guess af got me..


----------



## Starchase

Hi there

How is everyone doing tonight, I'm doin ok I had a few drinks lastnight with the girls first one for 3 months and it felt good..... Bleeding is now calming down had a few clots which I'm taking as a good sign, I'm really really sleepy and looking fwd to a quiet day tomorrow.. Get bloods back in the morning too...

I finished my sons christmas shopping today as he decided to change his mind what santa was bringing him!! Love spoiling him this year is gonna be good he is so excited

Beth I'm sending u masssive cuddles honey, I think our bodies are just sh** lol,,, no words for it!! All the reading I have done on soy states that it slows down/prevents ovulation happening to soon in ur cycle so I actually think it is working for u whereas it mucked up my PCOS... If ur happy stick with it xxxx

Lou (AKA toots) big cuddles and hugs for u too, Jojo hope u have stopped running around after everyone else...

Thank you Duck oh whilst u were away we introduced ourselves lol I'm fee whats ur name??

Annie u need to stop stressing if there is a beanie in there it needs calm to hang on in there when u gonna test again?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie00

i dont know it depends what this spotting does... It stopped for now we shall seee... i think we are going out to eat are pick up something so ill stop by later


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning ladies

Your never going to believe this....

I got a :BFP: on a clearblue digital 1-2 weeks

The bleeding has turned to brown spotting and I haven't had any cramps but I'm gonna try to get an appointment with the doctor

I can't believe it!!!

I'm still in shock! 

Hope your all ok! 

Fee sounds like you had a good girly night. 

Annie hang on in there. 

Welcome back Duck! 

Lou how's it going? Jojo have things calmed down? 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

OMG! IM IN TOTAL SHOCK! Where did that come from?!!! I'm so pleased for you Hun, so very well deserved! I can't believe it, totally did not expect to see that this morning. How are you feeling???


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx hun,

Neither did I!!! Had done an Asda test which came up with the faintest of lines on Saturday and it wasnt much darker today. So i decided to do the digital expecting to get Not Pregnant but it said Pregnant 1-2
Ive decided I dont like lines!!!! lol

Im in total shock!!! DH is in work so Im gonna have to wait till he gets home :(
My mum has gone in for her operation today so it will be wonderful news for her to wake up to!

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

I'm loving the new avatar pic Beth! It's fantastic news:happydance:. How do you plan to tell oh? That's going to be really lovely for your mum.


----------



## NandO1

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Beth congrats what a lovely surprise, my hormones must be in overdrive as you have bought tears to my eyes. You clever thing, happy and healthy 8 months hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Well it was our 6month Wedding Anniversary yesterday so im gonna give him the test in a box saying its a late gift :)

Thanx NandO. 

Worried about the bleeding, its only red when I have a BM and im constipated!


xxx


----------



## Toots3495

You don't get a better anniversary gift than that! :happydance::baby:
How soon can you get a doc appointment? Have you been over to the first tri forum to ask about the bleeding? Don't go worrying yourself though Hun just enjoy knowing you are pregnant :baby::baby::baby::bfp::dance::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## NandO1

I had spotting with ds sometimes pink sometimes red, it can be quite "normal", Maybe you got haemorrhoids or a little peri anal tear due to the constipation. Get yourself to the drs hun they will reassure you. xxxx


----------



## Toots3495

How's everything going with you nand?


----------



## Beth_welshy

I rang the doctor and they told me to ring the midwife. Shes phoning me back this afternoon after clinic. 

Im trying not to worry just keeping my fx jelly bean is ok and will hang on in there. Im not in any pain so im taking it as a good sign

Thanx ladies :hugs:

xxx


----------



## NandO1

all good here toots, just trying to gear myself up for xmas but not getting very far. How are you? Is it nice to be taking it easy? when do you get your blood results? have you been secretly symptom spotting this month? xx


----------



## Starchase

Omg omg omg :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:kiss::hugs::kiss:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I haven't read anymore threads after Beth's will catch up in 2 mins whoo hoo I am actually laughing out loud this is amazing!!!

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY :happydance:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Let us know what midwife says Beth. 
I honestly haven't symptom spotted at all nand, oh and I didn't dtd anywhere near enough during my fertile time so I'm confident in the fact that I'm not pregnant. I couldn't take the stress anymore:haha:. 
I haven't done any Xmas shopping yet so I need to get my arse in gear! Were going to get our tree next Saturday afternoon I think, taking our niece with us which will be nice. When do you put your decs up?
Blood results probably won't be back until the new year which is annoying cos I wanna know now!


----------



## Starchase

Oh Beth check u out MIDWIFE lol.... I am delighted for you both... I had spotting with my son its Beanie Burrowing in deep don't worry its a good sign xxxx

I am gettting excited about xmas now my little man had his santa party at nursery yesterday and he walked up to him and said thank you when he got his gift so proud for the last 3 years he has been petrified and wouldn't go near :) tears and everything!!

We decorated the tree last night too, so I'm doing ok really, it was nice catching up with the girls lots of babba talk though but to be honest I wasn't gutted it was nice hearing about it all. One of my best friends 6 years ago had a huge tragedy with her baby (still born due to her illness) it was the anniversary last week and she just needed me to listen it was nice to be needed xxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

New Signature hee hee, xxxxx

Rarrrrr it didn't save hang on i'll fix it!!! lol


----------



## Toots3495

Morning fee, I'm glad you're feeling a bit better. At least you've got Christmas with your little one to look forward to and you may even get the bloody great diamond you want! We're probably putting our decs up on Saturday but I've done no Xmas shopping and I'm starting to get concerned! My bank card is now out of date so I'll have to order a new one as I can't find one anywhere at home, I need to get it sorted so I can get ordering!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx Fee.

Ill let you know what she says. 

BTW my mum just rang saying her op isnt till this afternon so she is just waiting around and i couldnt resist and told her :) Shes so happy. 
Now she has more of a reason to fight the cancer!!!!

Thanx for all your lovely messages! 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Lol... Lou I am the same couldn't believe it when wee man changed his mind... I went on amazon and got everything he wants so should arrive on wed this week then just everyone else to get for...

Really want my diamond hope he remembers Hint Hint 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

Oh wow Beth if thats not a sign then I don't know what is that is amazing I bet she is delighted, oh if she is anything like my mum u better tell dh cause the whole ward will know by now!! When u visit they will all congratulate u lol

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

Right new signature think it's right now!!! ha ha just noticed nando at 14 weeks wow doesn't time fly xxxxxxxxxx

RARRRRR it's not saving last time ha ha ha xx


----------



## Starchase

Fx'd this time lol xx


----------



## Frankie

Flying back over here and wow CONGRATULATIONS Beth :)

Any more news? Im onto my 1st proper cycle AF on the 16th Nov, ovd in between the 27-2nd so who knows I could be around 6-7dpo

Hope your all well x


----------



## Toots3495

Nice to see you back Frankie. Any symptoms so far?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Just spoke to the midwife

She has booked me in for a scan on December 20th to check everything is ok. 

Welcome back Frankie

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Did speaking to her put your mind a rest a bit?


----------



## NandO1

beth hun its just snuggling in for the long haul, and just imagine in 2 weeks you'll see your beautiful bubs xx


----------



## Frankie

Toots3495 said:


> Nice to see you back Frankie. Any symptoms so far?

Naah not a thing up to now 

Did make sure OH was on tap for me ~:) x


----------



## Frankie

Beth_welshy said:


> Just spoke to the midwife
> 
> She has booked me in for a scan on December 20th to check everything is ok.
> 
> Welcome back Frankie
> 
> xxx

Hope it goes well for you what were those tablets things you started taking last month? 

I might try them lol x


----------



## annie00

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG BBBBBBBEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHH im so excited!!!! when i read it all i can do is smile .... CONGRATULATIONS BOO


Well the bleeding stopped for me it was just yesterday when i wiped after Doing Num 2 which im Consitipated but i cant go by that as a sign.. Boobs are only a little sore if poked and low mild cramps had heartburn last night when laying down...

Hope im still in


----------



## annie00

i think i had implantion yesterday evening....

had ewcm All day and went and tried to do a number 2 but i stranned for ever finally couple of rabbit terds came out.. SO SORRY TMI when i wiped i had a bright blook streak threw the middle of the EWCM then nothing and today is still nothing... i hope i got that egg this month so i can join beth


----------



## Ducktales

Beth that is FANTASTIC news, I am so pleased for you, how amazing !!!!!!
what was the soy things you were taking, please can you tell me and also where to get them
as i wasnt here for the introducing, I am Nichola

:)


----------



## annie00

hey duck i have a ? yesterday i had bright red streak in a glob Of CM well then nothing now right now i have light brown when i wipe but its so hard to see u have to really look hard to see it.. it doesnt smell like period blood but i am cramping and have a bad headache.. im due for my period on the 8th


----------



## Ducktales

Hi Annie - i dont know a lot about being pregnant ! however, this is what I get each month as my AF a wipe of brown and sometimes a streak of blood, then AF 2 days later.
I reckon chill and try not to think about it and you will know for sure in 2 days - i know it is easy to say but it is so much harder when you think about it so much and it is bad news
are you doing ovulation tests and temperatures ?
I started OPK test this month and am hoping for a positive soon, I am CDO8 
xxxx


----------



## Ducktales

CD8 - typo !!


----------



## annie00

Thanks SWeetie 

No im just charting and watching CM so i dunno.. yea ur right im really tired im gonna go lay down..


----------



## Toots3495

Afternoon ladies, how is everybody today?
Beth what did oh say when you told him the good news?:happydance:


----------



## jojosmami

Sorry I've been MIA ladies! Both kids, hubby,MIL and myself got the flu. BIL and his family came in a it was such a busy weekend! 

OMG!!!!!!OMG!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::hi::hi::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::friends::friends::friends::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

BETH!!!! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! I knew it!!! I'm so happy for you! How did DH like his gift? How are you feeling? I'm so excited for you!!! I had bleeding and my little bean was fine. I actually had more red blood on Sat with lots of cramping. Just try not to freak out too much! Enjoy this time before the :sick: starts!! 

Star, glad to hear you in good spirits and have plenty of PMA! We are going Xmas shopping for our kids this weekend. So excited!! 

Hey Toots! How you doing luv? ANy news on the blood work?

Hey Nand how you doing?

Annie, when is AF due?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi everyone.

Thank you all for the lovely messages. Sorry I haven't had a chance to reply. Went to visit my mum in hospital last night and had an early night after all the excitment! 

In between meetings at the mo so will catch up with all the posts later! 

DH was over the moon but like me worried about the bleeding. Will feel better once we have the scan

Xxx


----------



## Toots3495

How is your mum doing Beth? Bet she's over the moon about your news! Are you still getting the bleeding or does it come and go?
Hey Jojo, the flu is just what you needed on top of everything! I'm hoping to start Xmas shopping at the weekend, I'm so behind with everything! Blood results won't be back until the new year unfortunately.


----------



## annie00

i think tom .. sunday i had bright red blook streak thought for sure i was starting my period well then it stopped and all day yesterday i spotted brown only when i wiped and then today nothing.. xepct i notice my pee is smelling strong


----------



## Frankie

I had bleeding with my 1st pregnancy Beth its worrying when its your 1st 

Nothing apart from cramping and a sore throat to report on here YAY!!! not x


----------



## Ducktales

Evening everyone
Beth - I bought Agnus Castus and Soy Isoflavones today
can you help with what dose i should take (i want to do exactly what you did and get my BFP too !!!)
Thanks
xxxxxx


----------



## annie00

good afternoon ladies.. Im still spotting Dark brown its very light though.. no cramps and if i have cramps they are really low like where the hair is on my +++++ yeah sorry... i been spotting since sunday.. so three days.. there not like normal cramps though usually i have really intense cramps where im bloated.. im not bloated either... im suppose to start tom so im 13 dpo


----------



## Beth_welshy

Evening ladies :wave:

Sorry its been a busy two days.

My mum is ok, she came out of hospital today. 

Sorry your not feeling well jojo! 

Duck & Frankie it was Soy Isoflavones I took this cycle from Tesco. 
There is a good thread in the TTC section. You take it like clomid. 
So I took it days CD3-7 (CD3-4 120mg. CD5-7 160mg)

Thanks for reasuring me girls that some bleeding can be normal and does happen from time to time. I'm trying not to think about it. 
Had some red when I first woke up but been brown ever since. 

Any news Annie? 

How r things Fee? Any news with you? 

Hope you get your results promptly in the new year Lou!

Nand I can't believe how far along you are! Are you excited for your next scan? 

Xxx


----------



## Ducktales

thanks Beth
glad your mum is out, bet she is over the moon for you
xx


----------



## annie00

beth scroll up a lil and see what u think what is goin on?? the one right above ur post


----------



## Beth_welshy

Ducktales said:


> Evening everyone
> Beth - I bought Agnus Castus and Soy Isoflavones today
> can you help with what dose i should take (i want to do exactly what you did and get my BFP too !!!)
> Thanks
> xxxxxx

Hey Hun. 

The Agnus Castus helped me ovulate but I don't think it was strong enough to maintain a BFP. I had an early mc and tested positive after that's the only reason I know just thought it was a very very painful period. 

I took the Soy like I explained above. You can't take Agnus Castus and Soy together they counteract each other apparently. 

This cycle I took
Soy CD3-7 
Vitamin B 50 complex
Pregnacare Conception

Did Opks and followed Sperm Meets Egg Plan (SMEP)

You can also take Soy CD2-6 or 5-9
2-6 u produce more follicles but weaker
3-7 u produce less follicles quite strong
5-9 even less follicles but stronger

Hope this helps. There is much more info on the thread and they are really helpful

xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Think you should test Annie. 
If I hadn't been a POAS addict I would have thought my period was here if I hadnt tested. You never know for sure until you test!!!

xxx


----------



## annie00

wow thats complicated... wow..

beth any idea about my post above?


----------



## annie00

i cant test till thurs well fri morning... i dont kno what is goin oon... there is not flow what so ever though only when i wipe i see it.. girl its gonna kill me to wait till thurs.. i dont have any other sympothems though... low low cramps constipated and spotting ...

how did u no to test?


----------



## annie00

but i already tested sat and it was bfn


----------



## Ducktales

thanks Beth - much appreciated, found the thread, nosing through now
what a palaver !!
xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

I tested on a supermarket test and it looked like an evap it was so faint. Decided to do a digital and it told me plain

Pregnant 1-2 (you can't argue with that! )

Didn't expect it to be positive. Just goes to show u never know!!! 


I know it sounds complicated Duck!! Lol. Women use different combinations of dosages so it's picking the one that's right for you.

Xxx


----------



## annie00

so u saying if i dont get a flow to test? but if i have a flow im out ?

what kind of cramps did u have like i said mine are mild and low real low


----------



## jojosmami

Morning ladies! Hw is everyone feeling today? 

Beth, how's your little bump doing?


----------



## NandO1

Hey jojo hows you? cant believe you are 10wks tomorrow, hows your xmas prearations going?


----------



## NandO1

preparations*


----------



## jojosmami

They are coming along. Trying to get all the shopping lists refined! Eveytime I see a commercial for a toy I think my kids would love I put it on my list but its a bit out of control! How about you? How you feeling?


----------



## annie00

good morning ladies how is everyone??

Im still somewhat spotting still no flow still no bloating and im due today... hmm we shall see.. i feel really out this month though... so im just waiting for her to come


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

Sorry I've not been intouch had some quiet time to get my head around everything, I am still bleeding today so now on CD 6 never bled this long before guess it is a good sign the pain is returning on my left side so gonna phone dr tomo see if I can get a scan

Well are u ready for this girls - my BF had her scan today beautiful bouncing baby...... GIRL oh my goodness psychic was right now I am excited xx

So glad everyone is doing good, annie it is a nightmare but at least it is Thursday tomo
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

So that means star that next month you'll get you BFP right?


----------



## Starchase

seemingly ha ha although she did say that the pain on my left hand side was hindering me and I should get it checked out!! Tried that but dr won't book scan I just wanna shout at them saying but my psychic says so lol scared they'll stick a straight jacket on me and put me to pschyciatric ward ha ha xxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies. 

Been out all day, just got home. 

Had some more bleeding this afternoon. Abdomen feels heavy. I'm really paranoid I'm gonna m/c. 

That's amazing bout the psychic.!!! Your turn next! 

How's your bump Jojo? Wish I knew what my body was up 2!! 
I know lots of people have spotting and everything turns out ok but I'd feel much more relaxed if I wasn't spotting!!!

Annie try to relax testing day will be here in no time! 

How's things Lou? Have u extended you lp by not stressing? 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hey Beth

Believe me when ur gonna m/c u just know it doesn't happen slowly like ur spotting, u will be absolutely fine I just know it..... I know it doesn't help someone telling u that but I just know we've all been through too much already, plus I need a bump buddy and I would race u to see who has babba first hee hee

How long until u get the scan now? How's ur mum doing today?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie00

hey ladies... star thats crazy.. who did ur reading u did it online?

Beth i no im just getting aggravated bc its been four days of light brown spotting only when i wipe.. im just getting mad.. im to the point where if she is gonna show up come on all ready she is torching me... Bitch lol


----------



## Beth_welshy

I'm crossing my fingers everything will be ok!!!
Thanx Hun. 

My scan is Monday 20th. Ages away!!! 
My mum is ok. She's home but seemed a bit down today. Think it's all the sitting around doing nothing. She likes to keep busy doing stuff! 
Thanx for asking. 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Oh honey its not that long away I had a hilarious moment at work today... was getting harrassed for a piece of work to be finished before christmas I was like oh I've ages hang on i'll check my calendar just about swore down the phone lol.. MY CHRISTMAS LUNCH next week ha ha ha where has the time gone

I'd be the same as u though honest..., when do u finish work?

Annie she is based in Scotland and I've been waiting a longtime to see her again, saw her 8yrs ago when my BF was killed in a car accident, she is amazing... I also love ur very own John Edwards he came to scotland and I had tickets I was gutted as I got an emergency operation the week before and couldn't go 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie00

oh star thats sucks big ones lol

still no flow


----------



## annie00

i just tested and its a BFN.. im gutted


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how is everybody today? Beth I bet you can't wait till Monday, it seems like ages away but it'll soon roll round. Annie sorry to hear about the bfn. Fee how are you feeling now? 
Af arrived a day early, that was nice of her wasn't it!:haha:. My stomach is killing me and I could do with being wrapped up on the sofa but instead I'm stuck in work freezing cold. Its such a drafty old building with a crappy central heating system!


----------



## Frankie

How are we all today?

I tested but BFN!!! oh well lets see when the AF decides to rear x


----------



## Toots3495

Sorry to hear that Frankie. How many dpo are you?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi everyone. 

Been on a course today.
Sorry bout the BFN Annie & Frankie!!! 
Oh Lou hope you have a nice relaxing evening tucked up. Get your OH to fill a hot water bottle for you!! 
How r u doing Fee? 

Had some spotting today but only brown so far. 

xxx


----------



## annie00

hey ladies.. i need yalls advice on me and dh.. Last night he told me before he wants to start trying again he wants me to lose 50 LBS and im 185 and 5'0 so im not that fat but im short so it looks bad... Well im like really upset bc i dont think its right... what do yall think?

Still no FLOW spotting has almost stopped no cramps are anything :(


----------



## Toots3495

I'm not judging Annie but I think that's out of order to tell you to lose weight before he'll ttc. He should love and accept you for the way you are. If you're happy with how you look then that's the main thing:thumbup:


----------



## annie00

toots that what i said.. i have been textin him all day telling him that.. HE says its onlly fair bc i want something(baby) and he wants something (skinny).. im reallly hurt ... i dont know what to do ..


----------



## Toots3495

That's a terrible attitude for him to have towards you Annie. Maybe tell him how hurt you are by his comments? Does he actually want to have a baby?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Beth, you've not got much longer to go now till the scan:happydance: are you excited?


----------



## annie00

toots he just told me he isnt ready right now at this point in his life... Last month he would cum in me once a week and i was fine with that bc it gave me a little hope in having a baby but he just told me he will not cum in me untill he is ready and i asked him how long he said he doesnt no when he feels its right to have a baby he will let me no... im so upset i could just pack my things and leave... OMG


----------



## Toots3495

I'm sorry you're upset Annie. I do think that you both need to be agreed that a baby is what you both want as its a huge commitment. It must be gutting to be told he doesn't feel ready but I suppose at least he has been honest with you, its better to find out now rather than when a baby had actually arrived. Maybe he'll feel better about it in the new year.


----------



## annie00

toots i hope ur right... he is being really rude now.. im gone lay down and probably cry myself to sleep.. thanks..


----------



## Frankie

Toots3495 said:


> Sorry to hear that Frankie. How many dpo are you?

About 9 or 10 but my dates could still be out so who knows just wanted to fall this cycle so we could aim for my hubbys birthday lol x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Annie I'm sorry DH asked you to lose weight. You know if you are comfortable with your weight. 

I agree with Toots. You and DH need to be on the same page with regard to having a baby. Having a baby can put a strain on the best of relationships! 
You both need to be ready for such a massive commitment!!! 
You should sit him down and tell him how you feel! 

xxx


----------



## annie00

i tried that so many times he just says nope im not ready right now.. so im giving up .... i think he told me too get out this am as well.. i dk no what is goin on so he is about to be home so il get back to yall later,,,


----------



## Starchase

Hi there

I'm doin ok couldn't see the dr today hopefully tomorrow fx'd for me, fantastic news Beth knew it wud calm down, still early Frankie 

big cuddles to everyone
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ducktales

Hi all,
How is everyone today ?
I am very hungover - work Christmas party yesterday - I am pretty alcohol intolerant and get a hangover on 1 1/2 glasses of wine and had about 4 so not good !
I also recall blahhing away to my male colleague about how hard it is trying for a baby - i think i really chewed his ear off !!
anyway, couldnt do my opk test as figured the alcohol would ruin it and my husband is away for 4 days anyway !
xx


----------



## jojosmami

Morning ladies! Sorry haven't been on as much. Still trying to recover from this flu thing and it seems Mr. Morning sickness has come back t visit! How's everyone doing this cold,cold, morning!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Evening ladies

How did it go in the docs fee? 

Duck sounds like you had a heavy night! I really fancy a snowball but I can't :(

Has the flu almost gone Jojo? I hope I'm lucky and font get morning sickness! 

My spotting has only been brown again today and lighter. I'm wondering if it's imitating my period. I usually last 8 days and it's the 8th day tomorrow! 
My boobs feel heavier and more painful and I've got really bad pinching in my back like a trapped nerve. 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Oh wow Beth that sounds totally true thats how so many people don't know they are pg I'll be chuffed to hear when it has completely stopped!! I'm doing ok didn't manage to see dr again today great eh,... pain has subsided again though so fx'd its going away for good

I'm so tired and full of the cold today yuck!! Can't believe I'm on cd 8 already do u think I will ovulate later I do but not sure, think I'll start testing with OPk's on 12th day rather than day 10 like normal what do u think??

Beth just watch out for the nipples oh me they made me cry in the cold ha ha 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie00

hey ladies well me and dh talked last night and he asked me to just drop the who ttc subject and see what happends... so thats what im gonna do.. im kinda glad bc the ttc thing was about to kill me im was starting to obesses over it and it causing problems between me an dh.. But i will check in from time to time... love yall girls...

BEST WIshES


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hope you get to see the doctor soon Fee!
Sorry your not feeling well! 
Not sure about Ovulating later. Maybe start opks CD11 it's in-between both then. 
I hope it's your month!!!

Good luck and best wishes Annie.

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Speak soon Annie :) 

Beth how many days do u tend to bleed for I've never bled for 7 days before I know it can be normal for some ladies bbut dh made a good point lastnight before the mirena coil which I had put in when my wee one was 2yrs old I did bleed for over a week!! How do we forget these things he said he was always frustrated that it was still here so maybe this is me returning to normal i.e fertile??

Who knows eh, well we have decided to bd a lot this month but only when we wanna I'm gonna do the OPK's out of interest but gonna try and not try if that makes sense my head is just so tired with it..

We both still want a wee one more than ever just didn't realise it was gonna be this hard so going to releave the pressure on us both which means have a drink!!!

How u feeling today honey?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Frankie

Im out but to be fair I can now calculate my dates properly I was using 28 days when its 26 so thats a positive x


----------



## Beth_welshy

You do forget don't you! Mine have been lasting around 8days :(
Today is day 8, but I had some red spotting b4 bed last night and again this morning :(
Still don't have any cramping so I'm trying to stay positive! 

Sounds like a good plan this month fee! 

Sorry AF got you Frankie :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Oh honey u r gonna be fine just think about how hard beanie has to stick no wonder there is some spotting... I will warn you at 8 wks I had serious spotting with my wee one ur talking A&E tears and everything absolutely fine placenta being formed ha ha its non stop honey but so worth it...

U are gonna be one good trained mummy for the worrying xxx


----------



## Frankie

Beth_welshy said:


> You do forget don't you! Mine have been lasting around 8days :(
> Today is day 8, but I had some red spotting b4 bed last night and again this morning :(
> Still don't have any cramping so I'm trying to stay positive!
> 
> Sounds like a good plan this month fee!
> 
> Sorry AF got you Frankie :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Just one of those things aint it at least I have some proper dates to play with now 

How you feeling anyway hun? x


----------



## annie00

hey ladies well af still anit got me yet... i was due on the 8th and she hasnt arrived i was spotting for 4 days before the 8th but then stopped no cramping are anything.. i tested thurs night bfn.. if i dont get her by mon i guess im gonna test again.. i really dont have any symptoms though just a pimple by my mouth an thats about it..


----------



## Ducktales

evening all
I am so excited, i got my first positive ovulation test at CD 15 which means YAY i am ovulating, so it is still possible we are just not BD at the right time ! obviously i know you dont ovulate every month, but still, im pleased as I was about to go to the doctors and tell them i didnt think i was ovulating.
Unfortunately husband is away till Tuesday night so we are out of look this month, but January, we are doing the SMEP !!
Love to all, hope everyone is ok
xxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

Yeah Ducktales I was delighted last month when I used the OPK's and I got a positive it was the best feeling ever.., I'm cd 10 today so hoping to get positive next week whoo hoo then chase the eggie.. are u organised for christmas yet, xxx

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies.

Sorry been busy over the weekend. 
Still got a bit of spotting. 1week till my scan. It's gonna be the longest week of my life :(
Still hoping for the best.

How r u all doing? 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Beth, how's your mum doing? Have you posted on the first tri yet to find out about the spotting, there may be some other ladies on there that have experienced the same thing.
We took oh sperm sample to the lab today and the lady said that the results will be available by the end of the week. Not sure if they write to us or not though. I did a little research online today about adoption just as an option incase we get told eventually that our situation is hopeless. You can wait up to 10 years to adopt a baby! Now that we're having problems I wish that we'd ttc when we were in our 20's but the time was never right. I suppose we'll just have to wait and see how things pan out.


----------



## Starchase

Howdy lovely lovely ladies

How are u both doing? Beth hope mum feeling a lot better have u pee'd on another digital yet just wondered if u'd see 2-3 weeks written on it now?? :) i'd do it every week watching count up for me ha ha but I'm a dafty!

Oh Lou did u hand it over or did dh did he do u proud my dh would have stayed in the car and made me hand it in for him ha ha, oh could u imagine if they phoned u and left a message on ur answer machine hee hee and they actually told u the good news whilst u had a house full around the dining table lol!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Evening star, how's you my dear?
Oh drove me to the hospital to hand the sample in! It had to be kept warm so after he'd potted it up I shoved it in my bosom:rofl:. When we got to the hospital I took it out and had it in my hand and we got a bit lost so I stopped a woman that looked like she worked there. There's me showing her the form asking where the department is whilst holding a pot of fresh semen!:haha:. Thankfully she pointed me in the right direction, oh stayed in the car laughing at me!


----------



## Starchase

That is a belter lol, I have tears coming down my face ha ha I'm so glad my dh is not the only one that would be like 'on u go!!' wtf far too funny

xxxx


----------



## Toots3495

It was funny fee, I'm so glad that woman worked there and wasn't just visiting a sick relative!!


----------



## Starchase

I bet u would have made her day if she was just visiting ha ha xx


----------



## Toots3495

Just imagine her going to sit by the bedside and telling her relative that shes just be accosted by a slightly harassed woman carrying a pot of sperm:rofl:


----------



## Starchase

ha ha that could be the story of the hospital are u sure she worked there I bet u are already the hot gossip in the hospital lol xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey both :wave:

My mum is ok thanx just a bit fed up but getting on with things! 
I did another digi this morning and it came up with 2-3 yay. 
I've been reading a few posts in first tri about spotting and a lot of the ladies experience it and jelly beans are ok :) PMA all the way :)

Great story bout the semen delivery Lou!!! Hilarious!!! Cheered me up.

DH is in a right grumpy, arsey mood tonight so I'm not talking to him. Lol. 

Ahhhhh Men!!!!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

You make sure you keep that pma well and truly up young lady! Baby Beth is there to stay for the next 9 months:happydance:, when is your due date? Will we get to see a scan pic next week? Glad to hear your mum is ok:thumbup:


----------



## Starchase

Good girl knew that we were on the same wave length hee hee and u pee'd just like I would have ha ha whoo hoo..

whats dh being grumpy about, or is it just his time of the month bless there has to be PMT from him in ur house this month but only this month!! Get him told xx

PMA all the way doll but you know what I think your havin a BOY hee hee xx


----------



## jojosmami

Hey ladies! Latley its so hard to get on here! Things are ok here. Have to go to the Faternal Fetal Medicine Dr's next Wens. They are worried about going into preterm labor. Had more episodes of bleeding so I hope everything is ok. It really worries me because last OBGYN appt they couldn't find a heart beat. I hope they find the heart beat and maybe even an ultrasound to make sure baby is ok! 

I feel your worry Beth! But your scan is coming up soon! 
How are the rest of you ladies feeling?

Even though I'm not on here alot still think about you ladies everyday!!


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, do let us know how you get on at your doc appointment but I'm sure everything will be fine:hugs:. Is home life still hectic?!


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks and I will! Yea, its crazy here! Especially with Christmas coming up. So much to do and so little energy! :haha: How ya doing?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi everyone

I've been to the hospital today. Woke this morning and when I wiped there was quite a lot of blood and a clot there. Got sent to the EPU. They said it was too early to scan because I was under 6weeks. They examined me which by that time there was just old brown blood. 
My cervix was closed which she said was a good sign.
They took my blood and I have to go back thursday for them to take them again to see if they are rising etc
I haven't had any abdominal pain so I'm taking that as a positive. 

Hope your doctors appointment goes ok Jojo. 

How r u Lou and fee? 

xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Oh my Beth! I can say from experience How scary that is! But hold out hope especially if you don't have cramps. Prob just your little bean getting snug! Lots of love and hugs for you hunni!


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Beth, that's a really good sign that you're not having any cramps. You said you've got to go back thurs, is that this week? Are you feeling ok?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx jojo and Lou :)

Yeah it's this Thursday I'm going back and it's my birthday so I hope it's good news. I won't get the results until Friday tho. 
I feel ok. I'm clinging on to every bit of hope I have! 
I was speaking to a friend last night (she doesn't know I'm pregnant) and was saying a friend of hers bled for the first 3months and baby is now a healthy little boy. That gives me so much hope! 

xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi everyone me and my husband have been trying for 4 months now,ive also been sympton spotting and had everything in the last months except this month not so much,my af is due 22nd december and im now 9 dpo,if its ok id like share my symptons with you to see what you all think
1-4 dpo nothing except creamy cm
5 dpo brown discharge and a little blob of red blood mixed in cm too sorry tmi
6 dpo 2:30am woke feeling very hot and stuffy,felt sick and did be sick in the end and really bad cramps,9 am still had bad belly n went the toilet 3 times before dinner time but it wasnt runny sorry again,a little cm and a little stretchy
7 dpo hardly any cm and nothing else
8 dpo really bad af bellyache to the point i thought af was going to be very early and hardly any cm again
9 dpo stringy clear discharge mixed in with creamy discharge,cervix high but not hard or soft,please help ne understand what might of happened and i also hope this has helpped others if they have simular signs :)


----------



## Toots3495

Hi wishing4baby3, that's all sounding pretty positive to me! Do you think you possibly had ib at 5dpo?


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi toots3495i was also wondering if it could have been ib but alot of sites says it doesnt happen that early but i also understand everyone is different,i dont have sore boobs or anything else either but i neva had any signs in my other 2 pregnancys but also wasnt looking,its just odd for me to have any brown discharge and a little blood after my af.


----------



## Toots3495

I definitely think everybody is different and if it was something unusual to experience then I'd take that as a positive sign:happydance:. Will you test early or wait to see if af arrives?


----------



## wishing4baby3

im thinking of testing friday but not sure because i dont want to see a bfn and af is due the 22 i think so also thinking should i wait till christmas eve if af hasnt arrived as it would be a nice christmas suprise and i dont want drink if there is a chance on christmas day but its hard waiting hahaha :)


----------



## Toots3495

It is really hard to wait especially when you've got quite positive symptoms! A bfp for Christmas would be brilliant:thumbup:. How old are your other two children?


----------



## wishing4baby3

it is like torture,are you still trying or have you had a bfp,i hope you all the luck either way,i have a little girl who is 4 and a little boy who is 22 months and would just like one more to complete our family,thankyou for replying too and letting me know what you think :)


----------



## Toots3495

I think I'm on my 23rd cycle, its been so long now I've lost track! Oh and I are ttc our first and not having a great deal of luck. We've just recently been to the hospital to begin tests to find out what's going on. I wish I'd started all this years ago but the timing was never 'right', never in a million years thought it would be such a nightmare! While we're being tested etc we have decided to kind of ntnp as the stress was getting to both of us and I just want to enjoy Christmas.


----------



## jojosmami

Wishing4baby3, I agree with Toots! Sounds pretty good to me! Can't wait to see you test! 

Toots, how ya feeling?


----------



## Toots3495

I'm good thanks Jojo although I'm starting to panic about Xmas, I've done hardly any shopping:dohh:. I've got a mental block at the moment and got no idea what to buy anyone. 
How's things with you? Have you had another scan yet?


----------



## wishing4baby3

sorry it took so long reply was doing the school run.awww im sorry but fingers crossed once you have been tested at hospital it could take something simple to grant you your wish,i have a friend who has been trying for over 2 yrs and still nothing to yet,it isnt nice and then you get me thats lucky to have two and moaning cause i want one more sorry,i hope you have a great christmas and all the luck for the new year :)
thankyou jojo for your coment and just hope it could be my month but as soon as i decide to test i will let you both know the outcome on here :)


----------



## Toots3495

It hard Hun regardless of whether you're ttc first or third. Keep us informed of how things go. We're a friendly bunch on here


----------



## wishing4baby3

aww thankyou and will do,its the first time i have ever joined anything like this but my hubby has had enough of i wonder if its a sympton and been looking on these sites for months so thought id try it out :) but this month is defo different as the past months i have had aching boobs,tiredness and alot more but this time i feel really well in myself and like on top of the world if you know what i mean but that could be cause im on vitamins but we will see and thankyou again :)


----------



## Toots3495

My oh got a bit tired of me getting his hopes up every month with my symptoms! That's the reason I joined as well and like you it's the first time I've ever done anything like this. So glad I did cos the girls have been the best support and we even manage to have a laugh a long the way:haha:. Just putting some Xmas decs up at the moment but we still haven't got round to getting the tree:dohh:


----------



## wishing4baby3

hahaha dont think men with eva understand us ladies and when we talk about thing they dont get they just turn off but we have to listen to them ramble on about rubish lol,well 9 dpo in the pm and instead of having pasta bake like planned i really didnt want it and for some strange reason decided to have ham,cheese and beans on toast even though im not a cheese or toast person so dont know if its a sign or my body lacking in something and then ive got backache,bellyache as if bloated but not and my hip bones are aching really bad like ive done alot of exercise even though if im honest i havent done much today as felt tired,got popping sensations under my ribs which will be trapped wind sorry if tmi but i dont think i usually get this till a few days before af,i also wasnt in the mood to cope with the kids playing me up big style so ended up putting them bed early but they did go flat out lol so must have been tired anyway.


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

How are we all doing? Beth fx'd honey I think its ur body getting rid of what would have been AF and spotting for u... I'll check on tomo during my christmas lunch night out find out what dr said, Happy Happy Birthday to u when it comes 

I'm doing ok OPK getting more and more positive so hopefully i'll ovulate soon whoo hoo, I'm really painful down below just now thou to the point don't wanna bd but no pain no gain, cm playing ball today thou :) 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

he everyone well today at 10 dpo im feeling very low and moody and just want to be left alone and could easily cry for no reason but can be like this around af time so who knows,im soo tired too :(


----------



## Toots3495

Morning all, how's everybody doing? Beth any updates?


----------



## jojosmami

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing? How are you Beth? 

Well, I've been feeling pretty ill but this morning I feel great! Its amazing how good you can feel when your head isn't in the toliet! Another busy weekend here but what's new!! I can't believe that I'm already 11 wks! I feel like my baby was just an apple seed and now its a lime!! 

Toots, how are you doing? ANy progress with the bloods and Dr.s? Any answers yet?


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

Any news from Beth yet? 

Welcome back to the world of the living Jojo xx

How are u doing Toots how many DPO are u now??

I have been trying for an hour now to upload a photo for u all too see whoo hoo I have my positive OPK its so pretty wanted to show you all

Fee 
xx


----------



## annie00

hey ladies how is everyone.. im finally back from visiting mom and going to the dr.. well the dr put my on metformen to regulate my periods and maybe ovulate she said..they also think i have PCOS :( so i made a dr appointment at a fertility Specialist in Feb.. So we shall see what happends other than that dh doesnt wanna try right now but he is so upset bc we cant have kids on our own... so we are gonna take one day at a time and hope for the best they also gave me some pills so i will start my period..

how is everyone beth have u stopped bleeding?


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi everyone and hi annie we havent spoke but sorry about ur news but il keep my fingers crossed for plenty of luck for you next yr,well im 11 dpo and i got a bfN,dont know if its way to early but im not counting on it but just going to see if af comes on tuesday n if not do a test thursday and im back to having no symptoms at all,good luck for anyone else testing over the next few days :)


----------



## Starchase

Beth??? :shrug:

Big hugs darling totally can't stop thinking about you :flower: :hugs::kiss:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

I worried about her too Star! I hope she's ok. How are you doing?


----------



## Starchase

Hey jojo

I'm doing ok thanks, really worried bout Beth thou can't get her out of my head :( xx

I am ovulating now so excited hope to god this is our month, how are you feeling.. any better? I am full of the cold just now and the snow is piling up outside so sitting cosy on the sofa

xxxxx


----------



## Ducktales

Hi all,
how is everyone ?
we had so much snow yesterday in London and took 5 hours to drive 5 miles !
Beth lives in Wales doesnt she, maybe her internet / phone line is down as they have terrible snow there.
I hope she is ok, have been worrying about her
xx


----------



## Starchase

Hey Ducktales 

Snow is mental isn't it.... We had yet another 6" fall last night it's amazing but really scary if u have to drive in it, I've decided to work from home this whole week save driving anywhere.. I hope ur right about Wales and it is weather related

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ducktales

Hi Star, 
It is horrific - we couldnt get up our road.
If only i could work from home.... i am a police officer, so no chance !!
xx


----------



## Starchase

Oh honey that defo means u will be out in full force,... rem and wrap up warm,.. I have enjoyed the whole sitting at home curled up on the sofa all day only had to go outside twice once to build a snow man and secondly for my tea

we have even more snow falling tonight xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies im mega confussed so any help would be great but sorry if anyone thinks its tmi,af is due tomorra but ive just checked my cervix and it is high,soft and cant tell if its open or not because it is covered with alot of cm that is stringy and creamy and also noticed some of it was brown with streaks of old redish blood in but isnt your cervix meant be low and hard when af comes,does this mean i could be pregnant as i have like a heartburn sicky feeling in my throat and very moody and feeling very upset for the last 2 days,i usually have bloating a few days before af arrives which ive also not had yet but i am full of wind and belly has been making loads of noise for about 4 days now and ive had like pulling pains from my hip area but thats it what do you think cause i really want to cry cause i just dont understand any of it :(( x


----------



## Starchase

Oh wishing4baby the 2ww is cruel oh so very cruel, I don't ever check my cervix purely because I've heard of infections and irritation being caused and knowing me I would defo do more harm than good... (just be careful) ;)

I have always been interested thou in what our cervix does once pg I know that it does stay very high and tight if pg and blood cm can be good sign due to high blood flow down below once pg..!! I do have a weird cervix that the dr sometimes can't even see so doubt I'd get near it couldn't even feel my threads from my coil when that was in place

This does sound oh so very exciting though when are u thinking about testing? I used to be a POAS addict but not anymore I only test once it is officially late, scared of BFNs I also get every symptom under the sun when I am in the 2ww it is so cruel and then AF turns up lol.. :) However because this is not normal for u I'd say fx'd doll it defo all sounds good

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi starchase thankyou for letting me know what you think,i always wash hand properly before hand for the reason of infection but i have noticed over a 3 month period that my cervix is always medium and hard days before af is due and then the day before very low thats why im so confused lol,i also have had alot of symptons these months of pregnancy except with this one and only really had a few like 5 dpo brown dicharge and 6dpo felt very hot and was sick with bad cramps and at 9 dpo bad af pains but no af arrived and nothing till this but i do know when preg with my other 2 kids i had no signs then but also wasnt looking for them,i 100% agree with you about the 2ww being hard and it defo plays with your mind,well im going to see if af arrives tomoz as it should if the brown discharge is a start of a period but if not il test christmas eve,thankyou again for your reply :)


----------



## Starchase

No probs honey, u didn't mention the discharge at 5 DPO before :) defo could be implantation oh I'm so excited to hear what santa brings u on xmas eve

xxxx


----------



## Ducktales

Thanks Star, thankfully I am not outside, am a detective so 50% desk based and 50% out and about but thankfully not walking the streets !
Annie, good luck, fingers crossed, but try not to stress too much.
I am feeling quite ill, headache, earache and bones ache - all the boys in my office came in last week ill and now i have it, thanks for that colleagues 
going to lie down and watch crap tv
hope it doesnt snow too much everyone 
xxx


----------



## Starchase

Feel better soon honey, curl up in bed and hopefully u'll wake up crimbo morning feeling a lot better in order to view ur santa pressie BFP whoo hoo xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

i hope santa does too,it was my only wish so wasnt greedy lol,well il let you know as soon as i do a test n keeping my fingers crossed for a bfp but if not at least il be able av a few cheekie drinks ova christmas and start again in jan :),thankyou again im feeling more relaxed about it now :)


----------



## Starchase

Your more than welcome honey I am so looking fwd to seeing these BFPs and then hopefully I'll be no 3 at New Year 

xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

i hope you do get your bfp too,baby dust to all x


----------



## Frankie

Toots3495 said:


> It hard Hun regardless of whether you're ttc first or third. Keep us informed of how things go. We're a friendly bunch on here

Toots our cycles are almost identical 'going off your signature' hope we both get our BFps this month!!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

well good luck to all that are still waiting for their bfps but im out as yesterday was the start of my af a day early and even though i didnt have my normal build up of bloating and cramps i have the worst bellyache ive had in a long time today :( o well christmas is almost here so il be able have a few drinks with the inlaws as they are staying with us till boxing day and with all the fun going on and playing with my 2 kids and all their new toys il be ovulating again before i know it ,hope you all have a great christmas and new yr and thankyou to anyone who helpped me through the 2 ww :) x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies 

Sorry I've not been on for a few days. 
I miscarried on Sunday :( 
My scan just showed some pregnancy tissue that I hadn't passed yet. The cramps kicked in yesterday afternoon and it seems I've passed it all now :(
Me and DH are so devastated!!! 

Sorry if I won't be on here much over the next few days need to sort my head out. 

Thank you all for being there for me! 

xxx


----------



## NandO1

Oh Beth hun I'm so sorry, I wish there was something I could say or do that would make it better.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Frankie

Beth_welshy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry I've not been on for a few days.
> I miscarried on Sunday :(
> My scan just showed some pregnancy tissue that I hadn't passed yet. The cramps kicked in yesterday afternoon and it seems I've passed it all now :(
> Me and DH are so devastated!!!
> 
> Sorry if I won't be on here much over the next few days need to sort my head out.
> 
> Thank you all for being there for me!
> 
> xxx

Beth I am so sorry for your loss :( I dont think anything I will say will numb the pain but im here if you ever need a chat x


----------



## Ducktales

Oh Beth I am so so sorry
Big hugs to you and your DH
There are no words we can say that will make things better but I am sure it is fair to say we are all thinking about you both
Take care of yourself and DH
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Like the other ladies have said I'm so sorry for your loss and I know that your pain is so great and words from us won't ease that. But, we are thinking of you and here to lend and ear if you want to talk. Sending all my love and prayers to you and your family hunni!


----------



## Starchase

Tears trickling down my face baby doll, I am so sorry if u ever need to talk just log on and we are here for u, take ur time and just spend the hols with dh curled up on the sofa cuddling

:hugs::kiss::hugs::flower:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie00

beth sweetie im so sorry.. ur in my prays and i hope u keep ur head up... IM so sorry again and hugs for u and ur husband :(


----------



## Toots3495

Oh Beth I'm so very sorry. I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling Hun. Like the other girls said, if you need a chat we're all here. You're in my thoughts. Sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Starchase

Merry Christmas ladies 

I just wanted to let you all know that I am typing this message with a rather nice diamond on my finger!! :happydance:

I am an ENGAGED woman..... :cloud9::cloud9:

Never been happier when my son said to me wow mummy now we are a family with the same last name BLESS 

Santa is amazing xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NandO1

congrats star and happy xmas, post a pic of the rock, nothing like a diamond to make a gal smile!


----------



## Starchase

Oh thank you Nando I can hardly contain myself biggest surprise ever xxx

I'll change my avatar as I don't know how to attach a photo on here, how's u and bubba doing? I had leaking bb's lastnight is that a good sign I've never had it since breast feeding 4 yrs ago (8DPO)

xx


----------



## NandO1

Ooh star what a gorgeous ring! leaky boobs can be a sign, any other symptoms? ooooooh im getting doubly excited now! Me and bubs are doing fine finally getting a noticeable bump but feeling uncomfortable with it but not complaining! Fingers crossed for you hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Frankie

congratulations Starchase your ring is beautiful x


----------



## Starchase

Thank u so much it has been a dream world here love it, i have sore achy boobs had pinching left side and have excess saliva that makes me feel sick? Who knows though xx


----------



## Frankie

I hope you get your BFP as well!!! x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies

Thank you all for your lovely messages. 

Hope you all had a very Merry Xmas. A massive congratulations on your Engagement Fee. That ring is beautiful! 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Thank you Beth, you have been in my thoughts everyday xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday and Star I see you did! CONGRATS!!! That ring is beautiful! All your symptoms sound so promising! When are you going to test?
Welcome back Beth! How you doing luv? Are you getting back on the TTC wagon just yet?
Toots! How ya been? 
How's everyone else doing? I've been busy! Had a big snow storm last couple days. Still trying to clean up from Christmas! I'm still finding bits of wrapping paper everywhere. Been really tired so yesterday the family went out for lunch and I feel asleep on the way home in the car around 3:30pm. When we got home I told my hubby I was going to lay down for an hour. Well I didn't wake up till 10pm and got up 6:30am! I needed it. Crazy but I still feel sleepy! :haha: We had a great Christmas and the kids have so many toys I have to go thru them today and get rid o some old toys because I have no room for them! Well, just wanted to check on you ladies! When is everyone testing again?


----------



## Starchase

Hey Jojo 

Welcome back! Just need Toots Lou back and the old gang is all here, I am so excited about it all was a dafty this morning and tested BFN of course only just 10dpo was gutted as such strong symptoms not gonna test now till friday xxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

I got a def neg at 10dpo and then a vvvvvvvvvvvv faint BFP on 11dpo! ALmost couldn't see it! Hold on hunni!!! Can't wait till you test on Fri! How are you holding out till then? I would be testing every day!


----------



## Starchase

JOJO!!!

ha ha I'm trying so hard to not be a POAS addict again lol... even though I really really wanna do it everyday maybe cave again on thursday but then I'd be aswell waiting till strong BFP on FRIDAY lol :)

xxxx


----------



## Frankie

Hello girls hope your all well roll on next week for testing hope I dont cave in x


----------



## Ducktales

Hi everyone
Congratulations Star, beautiful ring and fingers crossed for BFP
I am now CD2 and am going to take soy isoflavones from days 3-7 however I am away with bloody work from 10th jan - 15th jan which would be CD 15 -19 (i got a positive OPK on day 15 last month when my husband was abroad without me) so i am not at all pleased that another month missed.
maybe the soy will help me ovulate earlier, fingers crossed but we will see.


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi everyone hope you all had a great christmas n congratulations starchase on your loverly ring,i was just hoping you may be able help me to understand where i could be in my cycle as i started af on 20th dec n it was a day early and the most painfull one ive had in a long time plus it lasted 7 days and then ive had one day without any af bleeding which was yesterday to now start with af cramps and more brown cm sorry if tmi but any help would be great :) and a big congratulations to everyone who has had bfp x


----------



## Starchase

Thank you wishing4baby3 I would say you are on CD10, because ur AF was so painful it sounds like you have had a really good clear out especially with bleeding for 7 days and the brown cm will prob be the final bit of it (old lining) how long are your cycles and when wud u expect to ovulate honey? Alot of people on here say that they got their BFP after a really bad AF... I'm even sure it was Jojo on here that it happened too so fx'd honey 

I ovulate on CD15 so hopefullynot long to go

xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi starchase i have a 28 day cycle usually except last month it was 27 days and im sure i ovulate around day 14 but i just go by the change in cm so never 100% sure what day it actually happens i just bd every other day for a wk once cm starts changing to a stringy like thing lol and dont stop till it goes more creamy or dry lol sorry tmi,am i doing the right thing or should i be doing anything else,thankyou for youe quick reply again and hope you get ur bfp very soon :) x


----------



## Starchase

If u are not usung OPKs I would start Bding from 10cd (so start today- cd11) if you haven't and then do it again in 2 days then every day till after ov pain I have 29 day cycle I get positive opk on cd15 so actually ovulate on cd 16 and we do it till cd18 to make sure 

Mine is - 10, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17 & 18
yours - 11, 13, 14, 15, 16 7 17

hard going but has to be done ha ha
hope this helps plus when you get the EWCM sperm can survive for 3 days so that way there should be loads in there to catch the egg:)

xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou star id beta let the fun begin lol,we will be testing around the same time then too,i cant wait lol :)well good luck n lets wish for plenty of baby dust x :) x


----------



## Starchase

:bfp::bfp::bfp:

Whoo hoo

:happydance: I am in shock thank you for everything girls couldn't have done it without everyone of u xxxxxxxxxxxxx

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::baby:


----------



## wishing4baby3

omg starchase a very big congratulations on ur bfp,what a great end of the yr and a brill and exciting start for 2011,hope you have a easy and healthy 9 months and fingers crossed it wont be long till i join you :) x x x :)


----------



## jojosmami

OMG!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::hugs::hugs::hugs::headspin::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


We want a pic!!!! Congrats hunni! I'm soooooooooo happy for you! What a great way to start the new year!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starchase

Jojo I don't know how to load it on?? really wanna post it (so pretty), absolutely loving ur baby scan absolutely gorgeous still on cloud 9

Where is my Lou Lou lol :)??

Wishing get on that routine and u'll get that eggie, one thing I did which I am positive gave me a BFP sorry too much information.... I made my man come first and then I orgasmed I heard that doing it that way made sure that the soldiers were vaccumed up through the cervix...

Go girl go xxxx


----------



## Frankie

:thumbup:


Starchase said:


> Jojo I don't know how to load it on?? really wanna post it (so pretty), absolutely loving ur baby scan absolutely gorgeous still on cloud 9
> I made my man come first and then I orgasmed I heard that doing it that way made sure that the soldiers were vaccumed up through the cervix...

NOTED!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ducktales

Congrats Star, fantastic news
Engaged and BFP in 1 week - WOW !!!!
xxxx


----------



## NandO1

congrats hun diamonds on your finger and the most priceless gem in your tummy, what a week! sooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

Thank you I am seriously so happy and on cloud 9 right now it is so surreal everything I've ever wanted I have... 2011 is gonna be a good year but 2010 was AMAZING ha ha xxxx


----------



## jojosmami

you upload it the smae way you upload your diamond picture. Then you go to Post Reply,then there is a little paper clip icon and you upload your pics as an attachment there! You can email them to me if you want and I'll upload them on here for you if that's easier. I'll PM you my email address.


----------



## Starchase

Thats it sent deary how do you get a URL for ur photos my avatar I can upload any photo put I need url to attach to thread??

xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Here you go Star! 



Its beautiful! Are you gonna test again to see it getting darker?


----------



## Toots3495

OMG fee!!!!!!!! What fantastic news:happydance::baby:. No need to ask if you've had a good christmas:haha:. So happy for you hun:happydance:


----------



## Starchase

Lou Lou yeah..... I am so excited I POAS again this morning getting darker, pic above certainly doesn't do it justice

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

I wanna see the updated pic too! Send it to me so we can all see! 

Toots! How you been hunni? How was your holiday? Anyone testing soon?


----------



## jojosmami

Here is your 2nd preggo test! Its such a beautiful thing hunni! I'm so happy for you! When you feel comfy with me changing you to a bump buddy let me know!


----------



## NandO1

happy new year to all, wishing healthy and happy 2011 to all and fingers x'd lots more bfp's.
I have been feeling baby kick since yesterday so my new year came early :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wishing4baby3

happy new year ladies,just a quick question,i had thick stringy cm for 3 days on cycle day 10,11 n 12 and at cd 12 it would stretch alot and im now cd13 and its creamy again and feel very wet,sorry if tmi but was wondering if i may have ovulated early or can you get creamy cm while ovulation,i did get a bad aching stitch pain down my right side on cd 10 and cd11 as well as backache but today nothing,i did bd on cd 10 and cd 11 and was again tonight so fingers crossed i will have somthing there if i did ovulate early plus had pink discharge on cd10 n cd 11 but period was longer n so thought it was the last bit clearing out,anyone got any ideas n do you think i should carry on bding just incase thankyou :) x


----------



## wishing4baby3

jojosmami said:


> View attachment 150952
> 
> 
> Here is your 2nd preggo test! Its such a beautiful thing hunni! I'm so happy for you! When you feel comfy with me changing you to a bump buddy let me know!

that is a loverly positive test,congratulations again star and a very happy and healthy 9 months :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: :hugs:


----------



## Starchase

Happy New Year everyone...

Thank you very much Jojo for posting my pics I am defo ur bump buddie going to dr next week for bloods and to fill out matty forms so excited it is now so real.., I am getting quite sick though which is funny never got this first time round its the excess saliva... yuck!! Really freakily enjoyed my oh so sober NYE lol..., 

Wishing I would guess you are ovulating now!!!! EWCM is a sign of ovulation but it acts as an almost nutrient rich coating to help the sperm survive and it can take 7 hours for them to reach the egg I'm guessing you are ov now now now whoo hoo..., bd again tonight to cover it

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

Starchase said:


> Happy New Year everyone...
> 
> Thank you very much Jojo for posting my pics I am defo ur bump buddie going to dr next week for bloods and to fill out matty forms so excited it is now so real.., I am getting quite sick though which is funny never got this first time round its the excess saliva... yuck!! Really freakily enjoyed my oh so sober NYE lol...,
> 
> Wishing I would guess you are ovulating now!!!! EWCM is a sign of ovulation but it acts as an almost nutrient rich coating to help the sperm survive and it can take 7 hours for them to reach the egg I'm guessing you are ov now now now whoo hoo..., bd again tonight to cover it
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hi star would just like to say ur defo right:thumbup: as even though i wasnt going do it any more i thought it wouldnt hurt to check my cervix tonight and to my happiness :happydance: its loverly n high plus open :) sorry oh but i will not be taking no for an answer tonight hung ova or not lol :haha:,lets hope this could be my month join you :hugs:


----------



## Ducktales

evening all,
nice test Star and good job you found out before NYE drinks !
i have what i think is swine flu - and have never felt so ill in my entire life - thank goodness i am not preggers yet as very risky
going to lie down again, all this typing has exhausted me again !
Happy New Year everyone
xx


----------



## Frankie

What a lovely BFP Starchase here is to a happy and healthy 9 months

How was everyones New Year? I was in bed for 10pm as I had a banging headache - AF should be here by Tuesday booooooooooooooo BFN yesterday so I have just decided not to test until I am officially late x


----------



## Starchase

Thank you girlies still so surreal but so excited,...

Wishing go get that eggie ur defo joining me this month whoo hoo xx

Ducktales get better soon honey have you been checked over by the dr, how's ur temp honey/? My DS has underlying health problems and he got swine flu feb this year it was the scariest 48 hrs of our lives but he pulled through don't be complacent with it and make sure u are drinking plenty fluids xxxxx

Thanks Frankie, headache good sign - 9dpo I got big stinking BFN and then got my faint BFP on 11dpo and no mistaking one on 12dpo, still plenty time 

fx'd for everyone

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

OMG Fee you got a beautiful BFP :) :) :)
I'm so sorry I wasn't here to congratulate you earlier! 
I'm so pleased for you!!!!!
Such a fantastic ending to the year and beginning of a new one!!!

Lots & lots of love xxx

Happy New Year Everyone...May all your hopes,dreams and wishes come true! 

xxx


----------



## Frankie

Starchase said:


> Thanks Frankie, headache good sign - 9dpo I got big stinking BFN and then got my faint BFP on 11dpo and no mistaking one on 12dpo, still plenty time
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I would be around 11dpo today so caved in and BFN I just dont feel that this is my month :( x


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies how are you all today,im feeling very moody and upset today:(( and fed up of this waiting game lol,im having small sharp shooting pains from what i would say is my cervix today so just keeping my fingers crossed ive ovulated and its my cervix closing or moving plus i keep getting a little pain coming and going above my right hip,would you all say ive ovulated n start counting down till testing day or just keep bding oh even though i cant be bothered as its really tiring me out lol but would be worth it if it helps for us to get our bfp x x x :)


----------



## Frankie

Hello Wishing4ababy all is good in Lincoln, bit moody myself how was your xmas and New Year? x


----------



## wishing4baby3

Frankie said:


> Hello Wishing4ababy all is good in Lincoln, bit moody myself how was your xmas and New Year? x[/QUOT
> 
> Hi Frankie:flower:
> We had a great christmas and new year thankyou how about you,i come from newcastle under lyme and live with oh and 2 kiddies,i wonder if its just one of those days for being moody,im that bad i just want to be left alone :cry:,o well wont be long till af will be due or i will be getting my bfp,how is everything for you and did you have a great christmas and new year :hugs: x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

well ladies i have cheered up already after realising me and oh have been together 3 yrs on the day af is due so here hoping that it will be a extra special celebration with a bfp too,who knows :) x


----------



## Frankie

wishing4baby3 said:


> Frankie said:
> 
> 
> Hello Wishing4ababy all is good in Lincoln, bit moody myself how was your xmas and New Year? x[/QUOT
> 
> Hi Frankie:flower:
> We had a great christmas and new year thankyou how about you,i come from newcastle under lyme and live with oh and 2 kiddies,i wonder if its just one of those days for being moody,im that bad i just want to be left alone :cry:,o well wont be long till af will be due or i will be getting my bfp,how is everything for you and did you have a great christmas and new year :hugs: x x
> 
> Xmas was great we had a fab time, im originally from Newcastle upon Tyne so we have something almost in common, almost married and have an almost 2 year old
> 
> I hate Sundays big hugs for you hun whats yours plans this week? xClick to expand...


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww bet your so excited for your big day,we got married 6 months ago on the 17th of this month and i can tell you it will be the best day of your life,really is a magical day so good luck with all the last bit of planning and also enjoy every second because its over before you know it,im not up to much except trying get kids back into a routine for when my daughter starts back school as they have been sleeping in till half 9ish when they are usually up at 6am,ive loved it haha,have you got any plans for the next few days,bet your shattered from planning your wedding,looking after ur little boy and ttc,a very busy lady :) x x


----------



## Frankie

wishing4baby3 said:


> awww bet your so excited for your big day,we got married 6 months ago on the 17th of this month and i can tell you it will be the best day of your life,really is a magical day so good luck with all the last bit of planning and also enjoy every second because its over before you know it,im not up to much except trying get kids back into a routine for when my daughter starts back school as they have been sleeping in till half 9ish when they are usually up at 6am,ive loved it haha,have you got any plans for the next few days,bet your shattered from planning your wedding,looking after ur little boy and ttc,a very busy lady :) x x

Well other than waiting for AF to arrive, back to work on the 4th and Liam moving up to the Toddler room at Nursery, finalising food plans, paying off the room hire and organising the suits my week isnt really that busy!! I plan on enjoying every second of it if I can just relax a bit, Just listening to a mix from the DJ who is djing at our Wedding gosh I am so excited.

I really hope this month is the month for you hun I am in overdrive with counting days and bouncing off wor other half ive penciled him in my diary so he knows when he had to be available its madness how erratic baby making is x


----------



## wishing4baby3

hahaha love it but at least he is happy to be penciled in lol,awww i really miss the excitment of planning the big day plus i bet it helps to stop the weeks going slow :),when is liam two,my little boy oscar is two on 18th feb,i really dont like them growing up so quick,my little girl millie is already like a stroppy teenager haha,welll good luck with everything hun and fingers crossed all ur wishes will come at once as i know my friend had been ttc for over 12 months and finally got caught 3 months before her big day,she only just fitted in her dress lol x x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

well today should be the day i ovulate and i havegot pain on my right side again like i did last thursday and friday except its lower down like right next to my hip so dont know what it means but looks like il be bding oh again tonight :),had a good night last night too where oh actually listened about ovulation and everything for the first time instead of saying it will happen when it happens and has agreed to do eveything he needs to to help us get our baby sooner than later :) wooohoo,i actually feel less stressed about it now and enjoying the fact he understands a bit more and is happy to talk about it :) x x


----------



## Toots3495

Morning all, how's everybody doing? Sorry I haven't been on here much it's just been a v hectic time what with Christmas, other halfs nan was is hospital and now oh has come down with the flu. Poor luv is really unwell, I thought at first it was man flu but unfortunately its proper flu!


----------



## Ducktales

morning toots
very quiet on here today - I am also off work with swine flu so i feel your OH's pain, have never felt this ill before !
i am CD9 so better get well before ovulation date !!
hope his nan is ok
x


----------



## Toots3495

Hey duck, is there a difference in symptoms from normal flu and swine flu? I've not seen him look so ill! Did you have a nice Christmas?


----------



## jojosmami

MAN FLU?? :haha: Sorry things have been crazy around by you hunni! You sound like me now! How long has he been sick? My son and I got swine flu when it first hit the states and it was horrible! High fevers,vomitting,weak, like the flu on steroids. It hit fast. My son was fine one hour at literatly the next hour we were rushing him to the hospital with a 106 fever and him passing out. Really hoping its just a normal flu that goes away soon. When do you get any more info about the baby making progress?

Star how you feeling luv?


----------



## Ducktales

Hi JoJo 
Toots- I dont have it as bad as Jojo's son - probably cos it is not supposed to hit adults as hard, but i have nausea, vomiting, cant eat, high temp, hurts when i breathe, sore throat - i think the difference between the 2 is the sickness / diahorrea that you can get
Also i am so dizzy all the time and my legs hurt like i did a marathon
fun!
even watching tv is not appealing
on the plus side, hopefully i will lose some weight !!!
xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies. 

Sorry to hear your OH is unwell Lou and that you have Swine Flu Ducktales :(

I had my follow up scan this morning. It was all clear :) 

How r u doing Fee? 

xxx


----------



## Ducktales

Hi Beth,
Glad to see you back, how are you feeling and how was Xmas and New Year ?
xxxx


----------



## annie00

hey ladies sorry i been gone for so long its been crazy over here. We been back home and i left my lap top here so i was screwed and then i got the flu all week but feeling much better now.. Star congratulations beautiful ring..

i finally started my period on christmas eve so we will see when i start again and see if my metforphin is working..


----------



## wishing4baby3

good morning ladies well what a dissapointing nights sleep i had,well i had dream i got 3 tests which were all bfp and then woke feeling excited to realising it was a dream :(,its honestly like a slap in the face isnt it lol,who knows though it could be my body trying to tell me something even though i am only 2dpo lol,how is everyone else feeling :) x x


----------



## Starchase

Hi there

Sorry I haven't been around just home from the hospital, I sadly miscarried yesterday so had an internal scan, blood test and chat with the dr today which surprisingly did help, I'm absolutely gutted as I'm sure u'll all understand 

But I promise I'll be back soon, loving seeing you all here again big hugs needed

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awwww star sending big hugs to you and your oh during this sad time,i know nothing i say will take the pain away but i am thinking of you,hope youll be ok and glad you have each other to get through this,big hugs sent your way agin x x x x x x x x


----------



## Ducktales

Star,
So sorry to hear your news
Take care of yourself and big hugs
xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Oh Fee I'm so so sorry. I'm here if you need to talk about it. 

Sending you lots of love and hugs!!! 

xxx


----------



## sparkle_gems

oh star hun I was getting worried as i hadn't seen you about the last few days, to say the least i am so gutted for you. I am so sorry this has happened babe. sending you a big massive hug. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Frankie

Starchase sorry to hear that wish you well x


----------



## jojosmami

UUUGGHH! I am soooooo sorry for you! I know there is nothing anyone can say to make you feel better hunni but hope you can feel this big huge hug!!


----------



## Ducktales

Morning all,
please can someone help me and tell me how to add bits onto your signature and to put a picture on - i must be thick but have been searching through editing my profile and havent been able to... ??


----------



## jojosmami

Ducktales, go to the very top of your screen where your log in name is highlighted. Click on that and it will take you to a screen where you can hit customize profile. Then you can edit your signature, add a avatar etc!


----------



## Ducktales

thanks jo jo, got the picture, now how do i get a ticker on the bottom of my posts ?!!!
x


----------



## Ducktales

Done it - i think !


----------



## jojosmami

You did it!!


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, fee I'm so sorry about your sad news Hun. Sending you lots of hugs:hugs:
I've had an awful bout of flu. Not sure if it was piggy flu or not but it was bloody horrible! I'm recovering now thankfully. How's everybody else doing?


----------



## jojosmami

Awww! Sorry about you not feeling well Toots. Hope you feel better now. Everyone else had the tummy flu this weekend. When do you go back to the Dr again Toots?


----------



## Toots3495

I've got an appointment at the hospital to have my tubes looked at on 10th feb. It was supposed to be this coming Thursday but I couldn't get the time off work. I'm gutted I've got to wait so long but I guess there's nothing I can do about that. I'm so fed up with waiting to get pregnant now!
How's everything with you Jojo, is mil still with you?


----------



## Starchase

Hi ladies

I'm back and I've had the all clear from the dr my HCG is now below 3 which is good so here we go again.... Thank you all for your kind messages they really do help its been tough, I've been focusing on the wedding plans trying to keep myself focused went back to work today and we had 3 engagements and 1 baby announcement today now that was tough and the words 'Congratulations' couldn't come out of my mouth shocking isn't it!!! I just couldn't i hoping its ok because it was the dad to be not the hormonal pg mum to be who would have slapped me I'm sure of it

How's everyone else doing, Beth how are u and dh feeling now? Lou thats dissappointing about the apt... but at least the 8th not that far away it was really good getting clarification by scan that my left side is ok I still have pain but they think it is stomach migraines and there was no cysts so I can stop freaking out about that too.,,. Oh dh and I have decided that we are never using FRER's or any early testing devices again the dr told me that 60% of all pregnancys end in miscarriage before 6 weeks most ladies just assume late period so don't get devastated...

We are going to leave it until 2 weeks late, get a test and then prob go for 6 week scan to see heartbeat (or maybe just pee) and wait till 12 week scan don't ever wanna know early again 

sorry for long rant just meant to check in and say hello xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how's everybody doing today?
Fee, I can totally see why you don't want to use Frer again. The devestatation you must be feeling is totally awful. Are you going to keep trying or take a break for the moment?


----------



## annie00

hey ladies sorry i havent been on in a while i been busy.. How is everyone .. i need yalls help..

Im 7 days before my next period is suppose to start it my metforphin is working right.. which means im at 8 dpo.. at about 6 dpo my nipples would hurt in the shower when the water hit them they like tingled kinda it was weird.. well 7dpo and 8 dpo they hurt like ache my nipples hurt if they scratched are squeezed lightly and if i bounce my boobs up and down they really ache after.. i have caught what i thought was a shooting pain all the way up towards my nipple but it only lasted a sec.. i cramped two days ago to wear i thought i was gonna start but nothing... i had sex 3 days before i ovulated.. and i keep feeling this weird feeling inside my left stomach almost like a pulling sensation but it goes away really fast.. my lower back hurts but not right above my butt its more like where my ovaries are kidneys would be.... i dont have a uti are kidney infection either.. so thats rulled out.. 

im wondering y my breast would be hurting so soon and they ache and my lower back and my nipples .. maybe im gonna start my period sooner than i thought.. i havent had any other signs though... so feel me in on what yall think...



sorry its so long... any more BFPS?


----------



## annie00

its really dead on here is everyone ok..,. lol


----------



## Starchase

Hi everyone

I'm having a good day we bd for the first time since mc 2 nights ago it was weird.... really didn't think it wud be but it was... :( I felt quite sad all day yesterday but thinking the first time must be the hardest?

We are NTNP just now trying not to think about it haven't even used an ovulating test this month don't feel the need for it really I actually just cheched and I am on cd 14.

oh well hope everyone else is doing good
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi everyone, hope you're all well cos it is v quiet on here!
Fee, Maybe ntnp for the time being will be a good idea as it'll give you time to get over your miscarriage. I can totally see why you felt sad yesterday Hun cos you've been through a v upsetting time. How are the wedding plans coming along?
I've had 2 psychic readings, one from Jenny and one from Gail. 
Jenny sees a bfp this month with a baby boy being born oct.
Gail sees a bfp sooner rather than later, she mentioned feb and the baby would be a little girl. I'll also have a conception oct/nov 2012 which will result in a baby boy. Fingers crossed they are right!!


----------



## Ducktales

Hi everyone,
it has been so quiet on here, thought we had all moved to another post !
I am 7dpo today and wanted to ask a question
I have had cramping, like fairly bad AF cramping since my positive opk.
no other symptoms except I have thrush - sorry TMI
does this sound like it could be fx'd or do you think i might be getting my hopes us ?

i hope this post isnt insensitive 
xx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey duck, how's things? I wonder if the cramping is possibly from implantation? Anything that is unusual for you is a possible good sign:thumbup:. 
How's everybody else? Any news?


----------



## Starchase

Hi Duck

OOOOhhhhhh interesting I wonder???........ Has the pain eased up at after the positive OPK? or have u had a day that was really sharp pain, the reason I ask is I get really bad Ov pain and then it settles and then betwen 4-8DPO it got really bad again, with the m/c I got a really sharp pain on 24th which was 6DPO and implantation so fingers crossed honey

Lou I'm doing good and yeah I think u are right I wud obviously be delighted if I ended up pg but right now I'm more interested in family and spending time together no stress..., it's really funny though not knowing where I am in my cycle lol especially after stressing about it for months.. Wedding plans coming along still visiting venues not booked yet but will have it booked by end of month whoo hoo 

Not long now till the Dr's are u excited xxx


----------



## Ducktales

BFP today at 11dpo ladies
thank you for all your support
xxx !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starchase

Congratulations Duck absolutely delighted for u, I just knew it big hugs and WEY HEY 


HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9 MONTHS XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Bloody hell duck!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::baby::baby::baby::happydance:
Well done Hun that's fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: how do you feel?
I'm so pleased for you:happydance::baby:
Evening fee, how's you my dear?


----------



## jojosmami

Hi ladies!!! How is everyone?
:cloud9::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::friends::hugs2::headspin::headspin::headspin::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm soooooooo excited for you!!! How are you feeling?

Ladies, I've been stalking you ladies just felt since there were a couple losses I wanted to make sure I didn't offend anyone by being on here with you guys. I hope everyone is doing well.

Star, the 1st time I had to bed after my chemical I tried thru the whole :sex: but it does get easier!

TOoots, how you lady?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, lovely to have you back! How's you and bubba doing? 
My appointment for them to put the dye into my tubes is 10th feb so not long to wait now. I'm nervous about it but it's got to be done so no point complaining!


----------



## annie00

congrats duck im happy for u boo... how is everyone eles... and where is beth?


----------



## Toots3495

hey annie, hows you? I hope Beth is ok cos she hasn't been on for quite a while.


----------



## annie00

toots im doing good.. still not trying though but im a 28 day cycle now thanks to metforphin and i did O last month he only cums in me when he wants :( i dunno any more any advice girls?


----------



## Starchase

Hi there

I am doing good... sounds weird to say it but I genuinely am :) Jojo come back thank u but there is no need to stalk from a far I really wanna see an update bump picture I'm sure we are well overdue one of those xx

How are u and bubba feeling??

Lou I am so excited for ur appointment this is going to be a brilliant appointment I just know it, Duck how feeling honey

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

I'm glad you're feeling good fee. It's a shame that Jojo feels she has to stay away a while isn't as we've been together on here for ages. Af is due tomorrow and I've not had a symptom during the 2ww except last night I had a real pinching near to my right hip bone. Don't know what it was but I'm not getting my hopes up!
What's been going on with you?


----------



## jojosmami

16 wks!




Thank you so much guys for being so great. I'm doing well. Went for my 16 wk check yesterday and it went well. Was having couple of contractions on Monday and of course I was freaking out! This is the point when I started my pre-term labor so I was thinking the worst. But Dr. checked and my cervix is still closed ( thank God)! Got my 1st 17 HP shot yesterday too. 

Duck how you doing?

Toots, what an exciting reading! Maybe all you need is a quick flush and it will be your turn for a :bfp:

Star how you doing?


----------



## Toots3495

That's a gorgeous bump Jojo! I'm so glad to hear things are going well. Are you still ridicuously busy?
Af is due tomorrow and so far I've had no spotting but I've also had no symptoms during the 2ww. But last night I had a sharp pinching sort of pain around my right hip bone and today I've noticed the same pain but around my left bone. It's probably nothing but I guess there is always a chance especially after my Jenny prediction. How weird would it be if the prediction was right!


----------



## annie00

wow how cute the bump is awe shy.. im worried about beth wtf???????


----------



## Toots3495

I think after her miscarriage she wanted to take a while away from here to get her head together. The poor luv, I do hope she is keeping ok. 
How's things with you Annie?


----------



## Starchase

Hello lovely ladies

Beautiful bump :) so can't wait for the 20 week scan love living this through u honey, I've got a stinking cold today freezing, snotty and really sore ovaries when I cough or sneeze but hey ho its all good ha ha, this month very weird em... no idea what dpo I am no idea of symptoms and eh AF due monday ish ha ha never thought I'd be able to say any of that lol

Loving the no stress way of thinking..., Lou u sound great and may I say totally refreshed, it's great isn't it :)

Beth was in touch with me after m/c and Lou's is so right she is ok, she just wants some time to get her head together and then she'll come back when she is ready... I miss her too 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey star, it is a great feeling to not be totally consumed by symptoms and ovulation etc! You sound as though you're doing ok and I'm so pleased about that Hun.


----------



## jojosmami

thanks ladies! 

Toots, it wouldn't be weired, it would be WONDERFUL!!! I have everything in body crossed for you, and the rest of the ladies! And I can't wait for my 20 wk scan either! I and my whole family is convinced its a boy and we are already calling my bump by "his" name, and my kids are talking about their new brother! It feels like its going both slow and fast at the same time :wacko: 

Everyone I know Toots including myself say that its the month you don't have a ton of symptoms and you think its not your month that you get your :bfp:
Star and TOots, how are your OH doing with all this?


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls, hows everybody today? 
Well it's midday and still no sign of af. I'm amazingly calm as I'm sure it'll rear it's ugly head before the day is out! I had some weird pinching yesterday and a bit today but nothing else. I would normally have been spotting a few days ago but that's not happened either. I guess it's a case of being patient and see what happens.


----------



## jojosmami

Well, I'm freakin out more than you then!! Do you think this could be it? I'm sure you've told me but have you gotten any results from the hospital yet? Have they found any reason as to why your having trouble?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, how's you and bubba today?
We have an appointment on 10th feb for ultrasound and will get results of the various tests then. I've got mild af type cramps at the moment but still no spotting just small amounts of White liquid type cm. I don't know what to think cos the cramps could mean af will come this evening or tomorrow. I did a sneaky test last night but it was bfn so that has calmed me down somewhat. 
Maybe I'll test at the weekend if af doesn't show.


----------



## jojosmami

It must be so hard having to wait so long for results. Have you ever had that kind of Cm before your AF? is your ticker right about you being 11dpo? It night still be a bit early to get a BFP. I got a bfn @ 11dpo and got my vvvvvvvvvvv faint BFP on 12 dpo. Maybe wait a couple days and test again if she doesn't show up. But, I really don't know how you can wait. I'm 17 wks and have taken a couple more tests just to see that BFP:wacko: So, I'm holding out for you! :af::af::af: Are you having any other symtpoms?


----------



## Toots3495

I'm not entirely sure when I ovulated:dohh:. Ive not noticed anything out of the ordinary going on but the cm this morning is definately unusual. I guess af could be running late and arrive tomorrow so I'll stay calm and carry on:haha:. I've been really relaxed about the whole ttc thing as the hospital are running tests so I've not really been paying much attention to symptoms. You'll be able to knock me down with a feather if I end up with a bfp!


----------



## annie00

im doing ok i guess. the metforphin is working correctly an i ovulated last month and i had a period 28 days so im excited about that. but me and dh are not doing good at all.. he came in me but i am on my period my period last 7 days... is that ok is a 28 day cycle... 

anyways we are gonna have a talk tonight bc we need to be on the same page are go our separate ways.. :(


----------



## Toots3495

I'm sorry to hear that Annie. I hope you can both work things out Hun


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how's everybody today?
Still no sign of af, should have been due yesterday (my ticker is behind) I'm not feeling any signs that it's on the way at the moment. Fingers crossed! I'll see how I go but maybe I'll test over the weekend (if I last that long:haha:)


----------



## jojosmami

HOw can you possibly wait TOOTS!!!!! :test: I can understand that you want to be cautious and not get your hopes up but knowing myself, the no AF,unusual CM, and the prediction! I would be buy a butt load of cheaply tests and a couple FRER! OOOHHHHHH! I really don't want to get you to excited because the last thing I want is for you to be disappointed but I just want to see you :bfp: so flipping bad luv! 

Well for me I'm doing ok. Can't believe my baby is already an onion! :haha: I'm feeling pretty good for the most part. My boobies are getting kinda big which I am overly ecstatic about! My 1st pregnancy with my son my bbs didn't get huge like everyone told me they would but once he was born and the milk came in then they got hard and looked like torpedo's!! But with my DD they didn't get bigger at all!!! Even when the milk came in. But now they are getting very veiny and swollen looking. YEA! Well, not about the veiny part. That is just another reason I am convinced this baby is gonna be a boy! I'm still super busy. MIL still here but its getting easier with her around. My hubby had to go back out of town for another wk for work so because she's here its easier for me to take my son to school and things. 

Well, I hope the rest of you ladies are feeling well. When is everyone else testing???


----------



## Toots3495

:haha: an onion in the oven:haha:. I'm glad to hear you're feeling well Jojo, has the :sick: feeling gone completely now? Do you have any more scans or have you had them all now?
It's now 2pm here and still no sign of af! Don't know what's going but it's driving me nuts:wacko:. I did a test last night but got a bfn so if af doesn't show up over the weekend I'll do another test. I'm hoping and praying af stays away. Im trying so hard to stay calm but I'm not doing a v good job of it!
How's everybody else doing?


----------



## jojosmami

The :sick: feeling is gone for the most part. Some mornings I get a little queezy and some smells trigger me to get sick but over all pretty good. I'm hoping it stays away too babe!!!


----------



## annie00

we had a really long talk last night and i think we gonna try this month and if i dont get preg then we are gonna hold off untill may ...


----------



## Starchase

Hello ladies

Lou Lou ha ha I love it hope thats me next week ha ha just realised today that Af due Tues boy that was a quick month it has sped past.. fantastic news that u are feeling better jojo

Annie good news try so hard not to become consumed by it and guaranteed it will work xxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi ladies, I've just done a test with fmu and it was bfn. I'm cd27 (normally have 25 day cycle) and have got absolutely no sign that af is going to show. This is a very strange one:wacko:
How's everybody else?


----------



## Ducktales

hi guys,
sorry i havent been on - i was away with work all week and no computer
well i am cramping a lots and have bad nausea, have lost 5 lbs this week as cant eat much - am drinking lots and trying to eat veg and protein.
i am scared about the cramping and dont know if it is normal to go on this long and to be this constant but i have had no bleeding and still getting positive pregnancy tests

star, toots, fx'd for you
jojo - cool bump
annie - hope you sorted things out

my main symptoms before my BFP were less than i normally get for AF - a constant thirst that i couldnt quench, cramping from ovulation, thrush and i had such bad "period pains" i lay in bed for 2 days nearly in tears with a pad on and then just for a joke did a FRER on day AF was due and an instant positive, but i have NEVER felt more like i was going to get my period, and still do

its early days yet though
xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey duck, glad to hear you're well Hun. Have you asked on the first tri about the cramping? I'm sure it must be normal cos things are moving about inside to accommodate bubba. Keep us up to date:thumbup:
I've done another test this afternoon and that was bfn as well. I think I'll have to face facts that I'm on some sort of weird longer cycle.


----------



## Toots3495

Hi ladies, it's cd 29 today and I've started spotting:cry:. Af is never this late so I think my body has been playing a v nasty trick on me. I shouldn't have got excited cos I was getting bfn on the tests but I thought maybe I would be one of those women who take a few days after af is due to get the bfp. I guess I'll just look forward to my hospital appointment next month. 
How's everybody doing today?


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies hope your all ok,i just thought id let you know withnot being on the thread for a while that im still ttc and now on my 6th month,i should be ovulating around now but dont think i will as im on cd14 of a 28 day cycle and still not got ewcm and still having brown /red cm from af which isnt normal for me but my cervix is high,soft and open i think,ive had no cramps or bkache too which i would usually get when releasing the egg :(,how long have you ladies been ttc for who havent had there bfp yet or including mc but still trying as i had a chemical in october which i think was due to my body not recovering properly from coming off my pill but still here since even though i heard its meant to be easyier to get pregnant after these x x


----------



## Starchase

Hello ladies

well AF got me cd25 can u believe it??? never ever been a day below cd 29 think u stole my days Lou lol.... one over one under oh well on to the next hoping this is my body sorting its self out after m/c who knows I'm doing ok thou :) nice to see u back wishing we are all still here

Duck hope u are feeling better honey, hope its just a bug making u feel crappy and then u'll move on to happy healty 9 months ha ha xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Evening fee, I reckon I must have stole your days:haha:, I have never had a cycle this long before. If anything I tend to be shorter than 25 days some months. I can't explain what's gone on with me:wacko:. It's all sent to try us!
Did you have a nice weekend?


----------



## NandO1

hi girls sorry i havent been on for so long but i thought that the thread had quietly finished. How is everyone? 
Firstly so sorry for your loss starchase, hope you are ok.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
congrats on your bfp duck, dont worry about the cramping i had it almost constantly til 10 or 12 weeks.
jojos you have an amazing bump far more impressive than mine! hope all is going well for you. Have you felt any movement yet?
Toots how are you? I wrote on another thread you are on. xx
annie, sorry you and dh arent getting on, ttc puts so much pressure on relationships but the end reward is worth it.
Frankie, how are you doing? 
All is good here, cant believe im over half way, had my 20week scan and saw my very lazy baby, slept most of the time, now it is a 24hr party babba. have to go back for another scan at 32 weeks as my placenta is covering my cervix and they want to see if it has moved, but apart from being kicked senseless (oh and wind and constipation and heartburn)we are doing great, the being kicked senseless is the good bit.
Glad to see you girls are still here next time i might try going past page 1 on tww!!!!!!!


----------



## Toots3495

Hey nand, I saw your post on the other thread. So nice to hear you're well and dandy. It was a bit quiet on here over Xmas but we're back in business now:thumbup:. Have you been watching one born every minute? I saw a lady delivering in the birthing pool which could be an interesting way to give birth but I guess it depends how long you get stuck in there cos you could end up like a prune!


----------



## NandO1

yes i watched it last night and there is nothing natural about something that big coming out of something that small!!!! i have to say that the birthing pool thing is not for me, all those bits floating round you, can you imagine first pic with with baby and you look like a wizened old crone! and i swear if oh ever tried to get in there with me id drown him or at least let one go when he was least expecting it!


----------



## Toots3495

It's actually quite gross when you think of it like that isn't it! Soaking away with bits of god knows what!
It is amazing to think that babies are squeezed out of such a small hole. My brothers partner gave birth to their daughter a couple of weeks ago and she ended up having to have a c-section, the baby was 9lb 8oz.!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies just thought id let you know that i had a water birth with my son and if im honest felt the same way you did before as im not a bath lover either n the thought of siting in dirty water put me off more but i wanted an epidural with my son but was too far gone so the midwife asked me to try a water birth and it has changed my view completerly,i coped with the pain so much more easily and he came out with 2 pushes and i delivered him myself as the midwifes wernt ready for him with him coming so quick and to this day i cant remember what the water was like as its the last thing on your mind so id defo opt for one again,the only downside to me was the water didnt feel warm enough for my liking as it has to be a certain temp for the baby and so i was freezing after for a good hour or so but still not enough to put me off it,the best way to be when it comes to doing your birth plan is to be open to all options as you just dont know what you will be like and the midwifes will try stick to what youve wrote down,so if youve put you dont want an epidural they will do all they can to talk you out of it even though you now want one,ive had 2 kids and two completerly different labours,i had every pain relief going with my daughter and just gas n air with my son but all i can say is you will be fine when the day comes to it and you will be shocked how your body copes with the demand of getting the baby out and i think alot of the women on one born every minute are a little over the top,maybe cause the cameras are there but i really dont think its as bad as it looks like when you watch them,id defo say concentrate on the women which seem more chilled n just coping n getting on with it as i think it is more like that :) x x x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies. 

Sorry I've been a bit of a stranger just felt like I needed a break from everything since the MC. Hope ur all well. 

I haven't read back over previous posts just the few above. 
Congratulations Duck!!! Really pleased for you! How far along are you? 

I'm still waiting for AF since my MC, been over 6weeks. I've started taking AC to try to bring AF on. 
Went to the doctor today and he has ptescribed me Metaformin for my PCOS. 

Love to you all 

xxx


----------



## annie00

beth im on 1000mg a day of metforphin and it has helped me out so much!!!!! i get a period every 28 days... and i no i ovulated last month... we have been DTD every other day and im do to O tom.. But i have white kinda stretchy CM but it could be sperm from last night.... anyways the metforphin did make me sick to my stomach for a while and it gave me diarrhea sorry tmi... but it gets better over time.. Good luck beth.... i hope i catch that eggie this month..


----------



## Toots3495

:kiss: lovely to hear from you Beth, we've missed you Hun. I hope the meds can get your cycle back on track. Hope you come back on here soon:hugs:
Annie, good luck catching the eggy this month:thumbup:
How's everybody else?


----------



## annie00

ty u .. im doing good just wondering if i ovulated lol.... hahaha.. alot of clear slimmy cm on TP but it could be sperm from last night..


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning :)

Thanx Annie. Hope u catch that eggie too! 
Thanx Lou ive missed u all and been thinking of u all! Its great to be bk! How did your hospital app go? Whats the next step for you? 

Well AF eventually turned up yesterday :) 
The Met really upset my stomach yesterday but I expected that. As long as it works I don't care. 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Beth, how are you today? hopefully your cycle will now get back on track. Will you be taking the soy again eventually?
My appointment isn't until next Thursday. Unfortunately I had to delay it as I couldn't get time off work. The closer it's getting the more worried I am!


----------



## Beth_welshy

I'm ok thanx Lou. Yeah I'm thinking of taking Soy right away. If I do i will be starting it tomorrow. 
Oh that's a shame u couldn't get the time off, at least it's only a week away now. Have they said what they will be doing/discussing? 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

They are going to put dye in to see if I have any blockages etc in my tubes. I'm really not looking forward to it at all. Some ladies on here found it just a little uncomfortable whilst others found it slightly worse so I guess I'll find out next week. We haven't had oh sample results or my blood ones yet as we thought we'd wait to discuss everything properly with the specialist. In some ways I really want to know the results but then I think if there's a prob then we'll just worry about it so best wait to speak to the professionals. We were discussing it last night and oh has said that if he has major problems with his :spermy: then he would rather we kept it just between the two of us. Luckily none of our families know we're ttc or having tests etc, as far as they are concerned we don't want kids! I think if they are going to find problems then I'd rather it be me cos I don't think oh would handle it as well.


----------



## Ducktales

hi everyone,
how are we all today ?
Beth, its really good to see you back, was worried about you xxx
i am 6 weeks tomorrow and feeling very tired and sick - have been coming home and going to bed most nights.
i have booked in for a private scan on 19th feb - will be 7 + 6 as need some reassurance about all of this, i am feeling so scared and anxious I find myself crying sometimes.
anyway, i am not moaning as this is all i ever wanted, i just didnt think it would all be so frightening and overwhelming.
have a good weekend everyone
xx


----------



## Starchase

Hey ducktales

Try not to worry honey u have all the time in the world for that
So my mum says anyway she still worries about me tears are normal
Ur hormones are all over the place keeping that bubba growing.... I'll be
Fine we have had some bad luck on this thread but u are third time lucky
And I know everything will be fine x x 

Hey Beth so good to see u back and thank goodness everything returning to
Normal body wise I must hav been beside urself looking for AF u just get to the
Point where u are wishing for it to come x x

I'm so excited about ur tests lou bet u just want them over and done with too poor
Dh I feel heart sorry for them we have each other nut I can't see them discussing sperm in the pub can u? 

Well we have decided not to try this month we booked our summer holiday well October really and we'd hav to cancel if I fell this month so going to start again in march my little one so excited about holiday cos four families going all his friends don't won't him resenting his future bro or sister lol decisions decisions... Been to see 3 venues now nothing I like so going to see another 2 next sat oh and dress shopping on Tuesday night it's becoming real now that's for sure

Xxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

How long will it take for you to get your results Lou? 
I don't think men handle things as well as us! Will be thinking of you on Thursday, I'm sure it won't be too bad. 

Duck I'm glad everything is going well! Plenty of rest for you! I can understand u needing the reassurance. Im sure everything will be fine! 

Holiday sounds lovely fee, where are u going? It's nice that your going with some other families! I'm sure your son will have a ball! 

Wedding plans are so exciting! Do u have a date in mind? 
It does become very real once you start looking for the dress! I put it off for months because that part of the planning scared me the most, but it's the part I enjoyed the most once I took the plunge!!! 

AF has been so heavy but I read that's normal after MC. It's slowing down now tho. I started taking Soy two nights ago. I'm not eating after taking the Met so it hasn't been upsetting my stomach which is good! 

I must admit I'm petrified of trying again!!!

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hey Beth

We are heading to turkey on the 3rd October really am looking forward to it although hopefully I will be very fat and uncomfortable ha ha boy that sounds like a real treat doesn't it ha ha at least I won't be at the gym running my ass off I'll be at the all inclusive buffet everynight pigging out instead ha ha 

We are hoping for a warm wedding so gonna go for may - aug 2011 depending on availability, try and get a dry day would be good.... One of my BF decided last year that she wanted her own business in hiring out designer wedding dresses well she didn't see it through and has got left with 10 brand new dresses which she has decided to sell, I am getting first refusal.... I would not be buying or looking just now if it wasn't for her so I'm trying to get excited and not freak out because it is genuinely the scariest bit ever especially as i could have my dress but no venue ha ha totally sounds like me though xx

I bled really bad after the m/c but it sort of just stops really weird it didn't tale off like AF does it was really bad then non exsistant quite weird really?? I know what you mean dh and I have decided never to use FRER or any type of tests again I am going to wait until I am 2 weeks late and then buy a test, the midwife beside me said once I get my positive 2 weeks late she will scan me for heart beat thats the way I want to do it ( I know its easy to say just now but to be honest really do think I will stick to it, don't want to know for 2 weeks waiting for 6 week mark.)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Afternoon ladies, how's everybody today?


----------



## Starchase

Hi Lou 

I am doing good thanks how are you bet u are looling forward to ur apt not long now 2 more sleeps lol... My BF had the dye done and she said it was fine no where near as bad as she was thinking and she fell pg the very next month after having it done so fx'd honey, I think I just got my wedding fress I am delighted it is amazing.... whoo hoo

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie00

hey ladies.. i have no idea where i am in my cycle.. opps dont even no if the MET made me O are not this month.. anyways.. 

Beth-- i take my met in the morning two a day 1000mg and i dont eat afterward bc im not hunger.. but i eat supper an usually a small lunch and thats it.. it does give heartburn as well.. but i go the 28th and see what is my next step so im ready!!


----------



## Toots3495

Hi ladies, tomorrows test is creeping up! I'm a mixture of nervous and excited cos although it's not going to be pleasant at least I'll finally find out what's going on down there! I've read posts from some ladies saying the procedure was fine and others saying it's really horrible. I guess I'll find out! I did some research online and it's surprising the amount of ladies that get a bfp after getting it done so I'm really hopeful about that. Gail did predict a bfp this month so here's hoping:happydance:. Do you think I would still ovulate if I had any form of blockage in my tubes? I'll update you all tomorrow:thumbup:
Fee, is your dress totally fabulous! I bet you can't wait for your big day Hun. 
Beth, how's you? How is your mum doing now?
Annie, at least if you've lost track of your cycle you won't really know when you're in the tww so you won't go crazy looking for symptoms. 
Jojo, hope you and bubba are keeping well. Anything new going on?


----------



## Toots3495

I've just noticed that we are in 'groups and discussions' when did we move from the tww forum:shrug:.


----------



## Starchase

lol that is so funny,.. we have been bumped from 2ww i guess we had too many 2ww's between us duh...
I absolutely love my dress it's gorgeous so much fun, u will be fine tomorrow can't wait to hear what they say and I defo think u will release an egg oh and spermie time whoo hoo xxxxxx


----------



## NandO1

toots best of luck tomorrow hun xxx


----------



## annie00

haha thats true... im on a new forum been there about 3 months and i just told them they never talk to me anymore and i need to find i new one ... hahaha... 
last night i layin in bed at 230am bc i couldnt sleep and i got a nevroves tinglin feeling come over me than it left.. my thoart hurts and my ear hurts.. not bad but mild i guess im getting sick plus im crampin so i guess im gonna start my period as well ..


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks girls:kiss:. I'm sure it won't be as bad as I'm imagining. Hopefully it'll give my tubes a flush through:thumbup:. With any luck I won't be to sore so I can get right back to dtd!! Gotta catch that eggy:happydance:
Later this afternoon we've also got to take one of our cats to the vet cos she's all of a sudden gone bald on her back legs and she's nibbling away making herself sore. Poor luv must have been bitten by something. 
How's everybody doing today? It's peeing down here!


----------



## jojosmami

GOod morning ladies! 

Toots, GL hunni! I know 2 women who had the same procedure and they both got [regnant VERY soon after! I also heard that its not that bad. I can't wait for you to join me as a bump buddy! 
Star, haven't had a chance to look back at past posts but I'm hoping you posted a pic of your wedding dress so I can see it! How is TTC going for you?
Beth, how are you doing love? 
Annie, hope you feel better love. I think I'm coming down with something too. Sinus pain and sore throat!
How are you doing Duck?

Well, for me and my #3 we are doing well. Having lots of problems wth headaches and migraines. Had them before but with the extra hormones with being pregnant and the double extra whammy of having to get hormone shots every wk on top of that it makes them worse. Last week had a migraine for THE WHOLE WEEK! Hubby has been having to be out of town lately for work so its only me taking care of all the kids and his mom plus all the preggo stuff so its been hard. Trying not to go crazy because I am really praying I can keep this baby inside me at least 38 wks! I've never gotten that far. If heartburn really is the baby growing hair this kid is gonna come out looking like a monkey!! I have been eating tums like their going out of style! Its so crazy because that is one of my 1st symptoms at like 4dpo and it hasn't stopped since! :wacko: I've been feeling the baby a bit more, and every morning I wake up and feel bigger. Its getting tough bending down and getting off the couch now. This weekend a lady at the store asked how far along I am and it was the 1st time someone commented on me being pregnant in public so guess I'm really starting to look the part and not just extra fat! We find out what sex the baby is on the 17th so only a week to go. I can't wait! 
Can't wait to hear how you ladies are doing! So, who's testing next? Who's coming to join me!!!

COME ON :bfp::bfp:bfp:bfp:bfp::af::af:af::af::bfp:bfp::bfp:!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Good evening girls, Procedure went well:thumbup: It was nowhere near as bad as I thought. The dye shot up my left tube, which is completely clear, so the couldnt really see the other one but they were happy there was no probs:thumbup:. Oh sperm results are normal and my bloods show I'm ovulating and have no nasty diseases! We have been offered iui cos we've been ttc for 2yrs+ and got nowhere. The nurse advised us to go away and :sex: every other day from today! She said its common for couples to conceive after this procedure, if we don't then we'll begin iui. One thing that did show on the camara is that there was a bulge on my ovary which was an egg, I'm thinking I'm about to ovulate. Jojo Hunni I'm going to be a bump bud if it kills me:haha:. The nurses were so lovely and it was a positive experience:thumbup:
Thank you so much for wishing me luck and thinking of me:kiss:
Beth, How are you hun?
Fee, I'd also love to see the dress!
Jojo, I'm so pleased to hear from you. Missed you:hugs:. The migraines must be awful, my oh suffers from them so I know how horrible they are. It'll be worth it in the end:thumbup:. Any new scan pics or bump pics to show?


----------



## jojosmami

I'm soooooooo glad to hear it went well Toots! I feel so relieved for you! You better be :sex: a ton!!!! This is your month babe!!! 

No new scan pics till the 17th but here are 2 bump pics I took yesterday @ 19wks!


----------



## Toots3495

Wow!!!! That is so gorgeous, you look lovely Hun! Have you got an active one in there? Can't wait to hear whether you're having a boy or girl:happydance:. 
Are you little ones looking forward to the new arrival? How is life with your mother in law?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ducktales

Toots thats great news, i hope you are not reading this and are in bed... !

hi everyone,
sorry this is a short post, am knackered and off to bed
hope everyone is ok
xxxx


----------



## Starchase

Hi All

Oh Jojo just precious ur bump is one amazing bump, I didn't take a photo of it as I only had my iphone and my DS likes to play games on it he would have shown his dad mummy like a princess so thought better not I am going for another fitting with my mum and sister so will get one then for u guys its so exciting,.... Well I am due to ovulate next tues/wed so have to behave this wknd typical eh really wanna just see what happens but ds would be gutted if we miss the hols so looks like I'm having a sex free valentines lol.., 

Yeah Duck hope u are feeling better doll that u had a flying visit big hugs xx

Lou Lou so good it wasn't that bad and just u do as ur told and bd non stop please ha ha so chuffed u heard it out of the dr's mouth about the procedure leading to pg. I know it helps hearing it on here from us but to hear it from dr is wow isn't it xx

Nand how u feeling honey I can't believe how far on u are now it is fantastic xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies sorry im not on here very often but dont want to keep going on while waiting for my bfp plus dont want get in the way of you ladies talking to each other as you seem to know alot about each other and have gone through alot togetha for me to just pop up in the middle of it but just wanting to keep you posted from time to time with talking to a few of you over the last few months :) glad to see your all doing ok,toots im happy that everything is fine for you and that today went well,starchase bet your dress is stunning,bet everything seems more real for you now as that was what got me excited because you know what your dress is like and its makes planning everything to go with it more fun,
jojo im loving the bump pics,i really miss mine even though in past pregnancys i start moaning about it in the last ten weeks but im only a size 8 and have carried a 8lb 2oz baby and a 8lb 6 oz baby,i was told if i had another it would be around the 9lb weight but im happy with that when it finally happens lol,
well i will be 10dpo tomoz so will be testing but i dont think this is my month as i had a few sharp pains at 7dpo and extra cm on 7 n 8dpo but nothing since,i have got a new love with oranges which ive not eaten in over 2 yrs but was hit with a sickness bug last wkend so thinking my body needs it,hope any ladies waiting for a :bfp: get one soon and baby :dust: to all x x


----------



## NandO1

hey toots glad it all went well and you better get down to business now that you have had a spring clean!!!
Star hun im doing good, mood swings are approx every 30 mins which is an improvement. have you set the date for your wedding? have you been watching my big fat gypsy wedding.... thats the way to go!!!!
jojo you are blossoming. you must be excited about your gender scan. i got dreadful sinusitus with ds ended up crying at the drs begging them to give me something.
annie and wishing it aint over til the witch arrives so dont give up, sometimes no symptoms is a symptom if you know what i mean.


----------



## jojosmami

I agree with Nand, Annie and wishing. The month I got my BFp was the month I had the least symptoms.

Nand, are you going to find out what team your on? I bet your getting really excited! Your getting close! Do you have a nursery theme? 

Toots, hope you and OH were very busy last night and this morning :winkwink: Yesterday was a pretty active day for the baby. It still doesn't always feel like baby movements. Most of them feel like flutters, bubbles and tightning. But usually I get a couple def kicks a day. Last night my DH was talking to my belly for the 1st time since I got pregnant. It all freaks him out. He never felt my son kick when I was pregnant with him, he stayed away from my belly as much as possible. With my DD, he felt her maybe 3 times but he did talk to her thru my belly, but it wasn't till the end of the pregnancy. This time he has touched my belly but if he thinks for any reason he might feel it kick he won't go near me. He's a wimp! :haha: The kids can't wait! My DD is still to young to understand what is going to hapen but she loves touching my belly and she sings to my belly button and she pretends she has a baby in her belly too. My son totally understands what is happening and he is really so excited. He remembers what happened when his sister came so he's pretty ready. He loves touching my belly and we sit at night together talking about what its gonna be like to hold the baby, how he's gonna help and he helped us pick out names. He is pretty convinced its a boy which is making him even more excited because he has to be his little sisters play mate and he's pretty tired of playing princesses! :rofl:

Star, I think it will be just find to get in a little :sex: session for V-Day! It must be so exciting to be planning your wedding. Hubby and I didn't ave a lot of money when we got married and I was pregnant with my 2nd baby so we went to the courts and got married and friends came with us to eat and we all had a nice dinner. One day I will get my wedding!:haha:

Duck, how you feeling? Are you :sick:


----------



## Toots3495

Afternoon ladies, 
Jojo, its so cute how your kids are looking forward to the new arrival. How long now till you find out if its a :blue: or :pink:
Nand, I love the idea of the spring clean, sounds much nicer:haha: How are you today?
Wishing, Did you :test:. Whats the verdict?
Duck, lovely to hear from you. Hows pregnancy treating you? How far along are you now, have you had a scan?
Fee, Can't wait to see the dress! Has it got flashing lights or butterflys flapping their wings attached:rofl:
Beth, how are you doing? Did you go back on the soy?
Oh and I dtd last night so the ball is rolling! We were advised to dtd every other day for the next week so thats the plan:thumbup:. If I can encourage oh to 'perform' a few more times than that I will:haha:. I'm feeling achy today around my hips and the tops of my legs, not really where I expected to feel it:shrug:, thought it would have been more sore in my lower stomach but thats fine. Gail predicted a :bfp: this cycle and I'm going to bloody well prove her right:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

That's right Toots! You prove her right!!!!! 

I find out on the 17th!


----------



## wishing4baby3

well it was a bfn and think it will stay that way if im honest so feeling a little low but going have a takeaway and chillout with oh while the kids are in bed x x


----------



## Toots3495

:hugs: sorry to hear that Hun. You're only 10dpo is that right?


----------



## Starchase

Hey everyone

Fofr all my British friends I am going to star on gypsy wedding lol just u wait those dresses were just emmmm well precious ha ha oh Jojo u really need to see this programme we have at the moment it is hilariously funny...

I couldn't afford a gypsy wedding if I sold my house crazy money... Wishing less of that nonsense u are one of us and we love it when ur here, 10dpo thats nothing!!! ha ha chin up doll remember we are all in it for the long haul... Tonight is take away night in my house too just waiting for dh to arrive with Indian Mmmmmm so fine.. We are going to see 2 venues tomorrow so hopefully it it booked I want may-aug next year so will see what they have availability wise, Jojo ur wedding sounded lovely proper Sex and the city wedding MWah xx

Lou pain probably from the pressure of the scanner and the position u were in, it will soon settle down no slacking get back to it ha ha 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

I'd love to know how they afford the weddings! Did you see the one with the helicopter?!
We had takeaway last night cos I couldn't be arsed to cook after all that probbing:haha:.


----------



## Starchase

I know bloody helicopters and £200K dresses my goodness I guess that is because they don't pay council tax lol :) Indian was amazing xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

yeah toots im only 10dpo so there is still hope but its slowly fading,i have got really achy boobs today and had bad bloating for the last 2 days and the bloating use to be my old pre af symptoms before i had my chemical pregnancy which ive not since then untill now but the painfully achy boobs which arnt normal x x


----------



## NandO1

toots those pains are just your body gearing up to get that eggie, get bd'ing have the little buggers queueing up!
jojos im staying team yellow, i have my girl and i have my boy, this one is the icing on the cake. my little girl talks to baby and sings to it and it tends to start moving when she does but i think thats more the decibels than dulcet tones! she was fab when ds was born and wants a baby sister. Ds on the other hand just wallops my belly and doesnt have a clue, he is only 1 though.
wishing 10dpo is still in the running so dont give up and lots of ladies have af symptoms and get their bfp.
star you so have to go with a lit up dress just make sure you got the fire extinguisher on hand, do you have a bevvy of scantily clad, spray tanned 6 year olds who can gyrate like beyonce for your entourage????


----------



## Ducktales

Hi everyone, how are you today ?
JoJo - great bump - wow!:thumbup::thumbup:
Toots - hope the sinusitus has calmed down - i always get it and find it a nightmare
Wishing4baby - 10dpo is early fx'd for you :dust:
Toots :dust::sex:!
Annie and Beth how are you ???
Nands - how are you feeling ?

I am ok, not being sick but BB's are killing me and nauseous most of the time.
I have a private scan next Sat which i can't wait for, will be 7 + 6 so hoping to see / hear a heartbeat
I am still anxious and praying everything ok

Am watching One Born Every Minute at the moment and keep crying like a baby !!!
xxxxxx


----------



## Ducktales

and Star, hope the plans are coming on - sorry, i pressed send before sending !!
I LOVE my big fat Gypsy wedding - i think you should get a dress all lit up and pink..... !!
xx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey duck, glad to hear you're doing well:thumbup:. Bet you're so excited about the scan:baby:. Will we get to see a pic?
How's everybody else doing? Hope you're all having a nice weekend.
My lower stomach is killing me after that bloody procedure! It's not as bad as last night but it's a really annoying af type pain. It certainly doesn't make we want to :sex: tonight but it's tough titties!:haha:


----------



## Starchase

Go lou go.... ha ha that is my attempt as a cheerleader lol :)

Provisionally booked 5th may 2012 for my dream wedding location so excited whoo hoo I'm afraid my dress is not pink nor could I get moving butterflies but hey at least I don't need to arm my bridesmaids with fire extinguishers for too funny

How are we all doing, lou did u get my reply I can't see it in my sent items!! It was huge and funny 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

good morning ladies just thought id let you know the bloating has stayed and feeling heavy down there,boob still ache and cravings for oranges getting worse so tested again and got a very faint second line,you can see it in any light and tell its got colour but a pic wont pick it up,ill retest tuesday day af is due and hope to god it gets darker as if it doesnt then it could be a chemical again which i dont think i could cope with as its took 4 months to get this again,good luck everyone else who is in there 2ww or about to go in and a big thankyou for any support you ladies have given to me over the months ive nipped on here,will let you know how i get on tuesday x x


----------



## Starchase

Oh wishing wow that is amazing news keep us posted I have everything crossed for u x x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

Starchase said:


> Oh wishing wow that is amazing news keep us posted I have everything crossed for u x x x

thankyou starchase,i want to scream and shout with excitment but the other part of me is very scared that it will all end in tears on tuesday but gota try stay possitive till then :hugs: x x


----------



## Starchase

PMA all the way honey keep ur feet up and enjoy some quiet time until tuesday I'll do all ur shouting and excitement for u and once ur happy u can claim it back deary so chuffed xxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Wishing congrats!!! Can you try to post the pic anyway? I wanna see it! GL hunni and so much :dust:!!! 

How's everyone else doing this morning?


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou jojo,i tried doing it earlier but couldnt work out how do it so deleted them and now the test is lighter than it was when i first did it so defo wouldnt pick it up now as i managed get a good one where if you have good eyes would of made it out,im going asda tomoz so might get a pack of two just so i can test again tooz night so will post that one if i can work out how do it,also is it normal for a faint possitive go lighter hours after doing it,you can still see it but only just x x


----------



## Starchase

Wishing don't worry there is no normal rule for early pg tests... U'll be fine cos I know u will... I would just buy another 2 pack and use them once AF late but thats just me oh sorry Jojo lol just heard her yelling at me no starchase we wanna see the line tomorrow ha ha 


GO WISHING GO :)


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NandO1

good luck wishing, the first test on an ic was hardly there but got a really good line the next day, if you can get a superdrug test as they are pretty sensitive. keeping my fingers x'd for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

HAHAHAHA! Well, your right Star I DO WANNA SEE THOSE LINES! And I wana yell :test: But having had a chemical before I know how hard it is so, Wishing, if you feel that its better for you to wait then by all means that what you do! I personally just don't and didn't have the will power. Each month we TTC I started testing @ 8 DPO! So that should tell you my impatience right there! Either way I know you'll see that :bfp:!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

How's everyone else doing today? I woke up this morning feeling huge but thought it was just myimagination. Walked out to the coffee pot and my MIL and hubby were standing there and both looked at me like I had 2 heads! Now, I know I'm not the prettiest thing 1st thing in the am but this was a different look. My hubby got up and ran to my tummy ( which he has never done with any of my other pregnancies) and said "HOLY CRAP! Where did that belly come from!" I popped over night! My BBS are Killing me today. The worst its been and they are on fire so maybe the milk glads are getting ready or something?? 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi everyone

Finally getting a chance to catch up :) 

Lou- I'm glad the procedure went well and DH results came back good too. I hope ur having lots of :sex: ;) 
My mum is ok, she had another op to have her lymph nodes out. She's now waiting to start her chemotherapy. Thanx for asking :) 

Fee- Turkey for a holiday sounds fab. Would love to see a pic of your dress if u get one :) fingers crossed for a beautiful day on May 5th 2012!! Will u be getting married in Scotland? 
Big Fat Gypsy Wedding is hilarious...it amazes me every week. 

Annie- hope your ok. I will be taking 1000mg of met from Tuesday. Dr told me to wait 2weeks before increasing it. 

Duck- hope your doing well. I bet your so excited for your private scan! 

Jojo- Fab pictures of your bump. I'm looking forward to hearing if ur having a boy or a girl. 

NandO- hope your ok!! Will u be finding out if your having a boy or girl? 

Wishing- FX that line gets stronger :) sending you lots of :dust: 

I did take Soy CD3-7 120mg. Hoping the Soy & Met give me a strong healthy eggy :) 
I'm doing OPKs so waiting to ov. Currently on CD13. 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi ladies, hope everybody is well and dandy on this day of romance! 
Good luck wishing! Can't wait to hear you've got a nice clear bfp on tuesday:baby:
I did get your response fee:thumbup:I dont know whether there has been any more 'activity'?!:haha:. May should be a nice month with the weather.
Jojo, Have you made your mind up on any names?
Beth, glad to hear you're ok. Fingers crossed for you that the soy works.
Nand and duck, how are you both doing?


----------



## Starchase

Hello Hello

Crazy crazy eh.... well did u see the BFP announcement Lou yeah all time low if u ask me, never mind though, my venue is called Piper dam in Scotland it is beautiful very happy hopefully it will be a really nice day...

I just read the last 5 messages and u know what I got all teary and happy I do believe ladies that we are back all looking forward and happy with what may be its such a nice feeling knowing all my girls are back on the same page xxxx

Beth how addictive is gypsy weddings I'm horrified every week but guess what come 9pm tuesday night I am glued to it lol..., I wanna see new photos of this popped bambino jojo love it,,.... Beth what day do u usually get +ve OPK I am today ish sore last night so no sex for dh lol on this oh so romantic day next month whoo hoo well actually maybe next wknd lol

big hugs to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning fee, did you get treated to anything nice today. Oh and I are miserable old farts so don't bother:haha:. I hope wishing gets a nice positive line to show us. 
I wish I had used opk this month cos I've got no idea if I'm in my 2ww or not:dohh:. I'm getting a heavy achy feeling low down in my stomach but it's difficult to know if that's some sort of bruising from the procedure or not. I've also had an increase in cm (tmi for a Monday morning!) but again I don't know whether to put it down to the procedure:shrug:


----------



## jojosmami

Happy Valentines Day ladies!!! 

Toots, those symptoms sound like either O symptoms or could be your month!!! But when u had your procedure didn't they say your egg was there? So, I think your in your 2ww luv!! 

Star, I am going to try and you tube the show your talking about so I can see for my self! I sounds like just the kinda show I would love! 

Wishing, how you feeling hunn? Did u hold out and not test?

Duck and Nand, how are you and your bumps?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, just to be sure that we cover all bases we are dtd every other night until the end of the week. They did say that there was a bulge on my ovary which looked as though it may have been an egg ready to realease. Now I've had my spring clean hopefully the eggy will accept a :spermy:. 
I hope you can see my big fat gypsy wedding on you tube, it's so funny and the weddings are just so tacky!


----------



## wishing4baby3

good afternoon ladies well jojo im like you even though im worried i still cant help but test lol and thankyou for all your support ladies im really greatfull and can tell you i have got a darker :bfp: this morning still faint but so easy to see and even oh got excited :),il change my main pic to the test when i get in as its the only way i know how to upload it x x x


----------



## jojosmami

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Can't wait to see it!! CONGRATS LUV!!!!


----------



## jojosmami

Toots, can't wait to see your :bfp: This is your month!!!!


----------



## Starchase

I got flowers this morning and oh yeah the FIANCEE card ha ha it is the little details that make me well chuffed, ds got squirty bum again lol his words not mine!!! so housebound and i really wanted to get to butcher for steaks hope i'm not having chkn nuggets and chips from freezer now!!!

Jojo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HAUmII_hcg

enjoy ha ha ha ha its superb xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

Oh wishing how did I miss that whoo hoo :bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance: 

so chuffed for u honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Star, THANK YOU for that! I want to see all the episodes now! I know that 'm gonna sound ignorant but I ( maybe being in AMerica) Thought Gypsies were only around way back in the day. My husband always said his ansestors were Gypsies and I just laughed at him. So what exactly is a Gypsy then? They showed the trailers and it showed them looking poor but wouldn't they have to have a lot of money to pay for all of that? You know what's even worse? That all that looks like some of the wedding's I've been to in New Jersey!! :haha: So, Star, your gonna be featured on that show?


----------



## jojosmami

Well, I just did some research on Gypsies and I am so intrigued now! I had no clue about this! They look like some fun people!


----------



## Starchase

Ha ha Jojo not if I can help it lol...... :) they have mega money they drive around in transit Vans they don't pay tax or council tax, most of them now live in homes rather than caravans but they are rough and ready....

Their morales tend to be very old school women don't have a say at all, it is the mans way or no way even at 12 years old it happens that way in order to show an interest in a girl they have to "Grab" them which basically from what we've seen so far is horrific we would have a man done by the police for assault CRAZY... we have gypos everywhere in the UK 

but they get to be a mega princess for one day of their lives so the programme is really good and interesting

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Afternoon all, 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby: congratulations wishing!:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo: it's lovely to see a BFP on here. Fantastic clear line:happydance::wohoo:

I've just taken my chocolate and banana muffins out of the oven. They look so yummy!!! Must try not to eat them all at once:haha:


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou star,jojo and toots im soo happy and excited but more so because of how much darker it is from yesterdays test,ill keep testing over the next wk to make sure they get as dark as the control line but then il relax and just enjoy,hope you star and toots join us soon so sending you loads of baby :dust: and a little tip that may make you think of doing things different just to see if it works but me n oh only :sex: around the start of the ovulation wk and right around the last day so really didnt try like i had in the months before so thats what shocked me more,good luck ladies x x x x


----------



## jojosmami

Love the :bfp: pic Wishing!!! Your def preggo!!!!! So happy for you!! 

Toots, muffins sound great! Wish I could get one!


----------



## NandO1

congrats wishing, fab lines, happy and healthy 9 months hun xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou nand01 im so happy and cant wait to tell everyone ie family n friends but keeping it quiet till my scan but thats if i can stop myself lol but dont want to have to go through telling people im not if anything happens before but im trying stay possitive that all will be fine x x x


----------



## jojosmami

Wishing, did you test again today? How you feeling?

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi jojo my pic is my test from today,again its a little darker but not much but im happy that it is slowly going darker as its beta than nothing and also realised that my tests im using are 15miu and picking it up where as with my chemical they were lighter than what they are now on a 10miu test so if im honest im feeling very excited and possitive that this time all is good,sickness has kicked in today and tiredness is shocking already lol x x x
how is everyone else doing x x


----------



## jojosmami

I am so happy for you! AF was suppose to show today right? When are you planning on calling the Dr? R u in the US?


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou and yes it was and im having cramping but feels nothing like af cramping which is a good sign,i live in england how about you,im going get an appointment next week as i wont see the midwife till im about 10 weeks preg so not in any rush plus ive got take my little lad for his 2 yr checkup so might as well get them done at the same time x x


----------



## Toots3495

Good afternoon girls, how's everyone today? 
Wishing your test photo is fab! For you lovely pregnant ladies I was reading an article in the paper about hypno-birthing. It's a series of relaxation and breathing techniques to help relieve labour pain. It's quite interesting and women that have tried it don't need any drugs, generally just gas and air and it's supposed to not be as painful. :thumbup:
I have a v full/heavy feeling going on in my lower stomach. Do I get excited about a possible symptom or do I continue to blame the hsg:shrug:


----------



## jojosmami

Well Logically it could be both but hunni If I was you I would be so excited I would be getting ready to jump out of my skin!!! When r u thinking of testing?


----------



## wishing4baby3

toots i agree with jojo :thumbup: so defo stay pos and how exciting,good luck with testing and cant wait to find out how it goes x x x


----------



## Toots3495

I'm going to be a good girl and wait until af is a day or so late. The reasoning behind this is that the cycle just gone was 29 days which is v out of the ordinary for me, usually 25 days. I'm saying that at the moment but let's see what happens next week!:haha:. Af is due next Thursday so I'm hoping for more symptoms to obsess about by then:happydance:. Oh said this morning that he's got a really good feeling about this month so I hope he's right!


----------



## jojosmami

I'm so excited for you! I can't wait to see your test!


----------



## Starchase

whoo hoo ha ha this is fantastic hee hee..., oh toots lol...., Fantastic test wishing its getting lovely and dark now whoo hoo!! 

Oh by the way hypno birthing eh... honestly good luck with that lol and I will be very proud of anyone who can do it, I was drugs, epidural and gas and air lol something to look fwd too

:) :) xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou star,im not going test for a few more days now so i can see a big difference lol,ive had really bad cramps today and that bloated i look 3 months gone already,oh wants to keep it quiet till ive had a scan but if my belly carrys on the way it is i think it will be telling people sooner haha,i dont think the hypno would work for me after giving birth twice already but hoping for just gas and air and a water birth which i did with my son but with my daughter i had everything going haha,maybe cause she was my first and i realised if you loose it the pain does increase alot so stayed calm as i could with my son and was a loverly experiance,hope you will be joining us soon too hun and toots o and good luck with holding out testing toots as i failed once i got to 10dpo hahaha x x x baby :dust: to you both x x x


----------



## Starchase

Well done you with the water birth I was hopeless but hey I was induced at 33wks so ds was no way ready to come so forceful is one word for it... xx

Well we have decided to start TTC properly again next month so excited Whoo hooo lasdies big fat gypst wedding half an hour hee hee xxxx

More ideas eh yeah right!!!!! lol xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Afternoon ladies, 
:happydance: I'm glad to hear you're ready to start trying again fee. Are you planning on doing anything different or just going to relax and take it as it comes? You might want to get your woolies out :cold: cos it looks like you've got a chance of more snow at the weekend. It's peeing down here!
How's everybody else today?
It's now 8 days till af is due and I've no idea how many dpo I am which is really annoying!! The af type cramps are quite strong today and I've got a monster appetite:pizza:. This is unusual cos I'm not normally one to pick much between meals. I have also noticed today that my wee has quite a strong smell:blush: a bit to much info! I guess I could be a little dehydrated but it's a bit strange:shrug:. I wish my boobs would start acting up a bit to give me more positive clues:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

OOOOHHHHHH! I'm so excited for you. I don't want to get your hopes up too much but it sounds so promising!


----------



## NandO1

hey toots that sounds really promising, do you normally get achy boobs as maybe your no symptom is a symptom!!!! 
Hows everyone else today? xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey toots you sound good hun,the no symptom thing i really wouldnt worry as i didnt have anything different than i would before af it was the cravings for oranges and the fact i got tipsy off half a small glass of wine that made me think i may be pregnant otherwise id be clueless lol,i started getting bad cramping the day af was due but was slighty different,felt deeper than af cramps so hun you have plenty of time for symptoms to start,i really cant wait for you test x x x


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks ladies, I know it's still early days but I just want some sort of siren to start sounding to let me know if I'm pregnant:haha:. As that is extremely unlikely to happen I guess I'll just have to be patient:wacko:. My boobs don't really tend to get tender apart from if I keep poking them:haha:. Maybe by next week I'll have more going on. 
How are all you pregnant ladies feeling? Glowing and marvellous I hope!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi everyone :wave:

Congratulations on your BFP Wishing. Really chuffed for you!

Lou everything sounds really good and promising! I have everything crossed this is your month! 

Fee I'm so glad ur gonna start trying again! 

How's everyone else? 

I'm CD15 today, still waiting for a positive OPK, it was slightly darker today so maybe tomorrow or Friday I'll get a positive :) FX 

Another of my best friends gave birth to a baby boy yesterday. I can't wait to see him!!! 

xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou beth but getting a little scared now as my tests have stopped getting darker and some are lighter than the days before but keep trying tell myself that you neva get 2 tests the same with the same darkness in colour but off to the doctors today so ill see what he says,good luck for ovulation and hope this is your month too hun,wishing you plenty of baby :dust: and star glad to here your ready to try again so good luck and plenty of baby :dust for you too x x x


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, hope everyone is well. 
Beth it's lovely to hear from you. Glad to hear it's getting near ovulation time. You'll be into the 2ww before you know it:thumbup:.
Wishing, have you tried using one of them digi tests so you don't have to worry about the line? 
What is everyone else up to? It's nearly the weekend thankfully:happydance:. It sure has been a long week! I just want next week to hurry up and come round although I shouldn't be wishing the time away cos it's my birthday in 2 weeks time and I'll be 33:jo:, getting on now!:haha:
A bfp at the end of next week would be a cracking birthday pressie though:happydance:


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi toots well been the doctors today and shown him my tests and all he said was i am preg but wants me go back and test again when id be 6 weeks and if the test is still positive then he will book me in with a midwife,with both chemicals ive had happened before the 5 wks so im thinking of using a digi once past that mark,im sure everything is fine n im just worrying myself lol,how are you feeling and are you looking forward to testing x x


----------



## Toots3495

I know it's easy for me to say but you must try not to worry Hun. Everything will be absolutely fine and you should enjoy the fact that you are pregnant:happydance:. Have you got any new symptoms or feelings of being pregnant? 
I've got weird pinching sensations off and on at the moment, mainly towards my left hip bone. I surely can't be ovulating this late as af is due on the 24th:shrug:. I'm trying desperately hard not to get my hopes up but it's so difficult when lots of things are pointing towards a bfp. I've had a Gail prediction for this month, I've had the hsg and I've read a lot of ladies get bfp after that and also my stars today reckon I'm heading into happiness and it's closer than I might think:wacko:. Roll on next week!! I'll probably have gone ever so slightly insane by then:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

Well ladies just wanna stop in quickly and let you know my scn went great. Baby is great and Its a :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: Pics to come!


----------



## Toots3495

Omg! That's fantastic Hun!:dance::dance::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:
How do you feel being on team blue? Can't wait for the pics:happydance:


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi toots il be fine once i pass the 6 wk mark i think and started feeling sick today and the tiredness is horrid already and with 2 little ones cant just have a nap but it will all be worth it,you are sounding so good with your symptoms,it will be so nice for you get ur bfp this month,i really am excited to hear how your testing goes but i have everything crossed for you x x x

jojo congratulations on finding out u are carrying a little boy and that he is growing just fine,bet it feels more real now you can go shopping and spoil him ready for when is here,really happy for you and cant wait see your scan pic :) x x x


----------



## jojosmami

I am so excited! His name will be Jadiel (which is pronunced Jah-dee-el) Xavier!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

So how you feeling Toots?


----------



## Toots3495

Oh jojo he is so beautiful! It's made me feel all teary eyed:cry:. 
They are fantasic pics and I'm loving the name!
Is hubby pleased?
I'm feeling ok, had some really strange pinching sensations today so I'm hoping it means a little one is implanting:happydance:. I'm not totally sure when I ovulated but going on previous cycles I'm guessing I'm between 5-7dpo. Is that about right for implantation? I noticed an ache just above my pubic bone for a little while today and the pinching was higher up around belly button height and also around left hip bone:shrug:


----------



## jojosmami

OHHHHHHHHH Toots its sounds soooooo much like preggo symptoms!! I can't stand it! I would be so nervous if I were you. It would be so hard for me not to get excited but I would be so nervous too. If your around 5-7dpo then all those symptoms would be right for implantation. How is your CM? Hubby is excited. We would have been happy ith a girl too but we were really wanting a boy. As soon as I found out I sent a message to EVERYONE I know and when my friend came oer to drop of her son she brought me a gift. It was the cutest newborn outfit. Its green and brown with a little monkey on it. I hit me like a ton of bricks I'm GONNA HAVE A BABY BOY! It made it so real! OoooHHHH I really hope this is your month!


----------



## Toots3495

I think it's so lovely for you and you got what you wanted, how fab is that:happydance:. Are you going to start calling your bump by the choosen name or do you call it something else. I'm mega excited for you Hun. If you've grown since the last pic then we'll need new ones!
I don't really have a great deal of cm at the moment but I do have a constant wet feeling( tmi!!!):blush:
I'm feeling pretty positive and oh is as well. He doesn't usually say much cos he doesn't like me to get disappointed but this cycle he reckons we've cracked it!


----------



## NandO1

jojos congrats on that little boy, hes perfect!
toots when you testing as everything sounds very promising! fingers x'd for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

I'm sure everything will be just fine wishing! 

Lou your symptoms sound awesome!! I think hubby might be right about cracking it this month!! 

Jojo I'm so pleased for you having a baby boy! Scan pictures are amazing! 

Slightly darker OPK today but not quite positive! Met is playing havoc with my stomach I feel as sick as a dog and have a tummy ache :( 
Feeling rather sorry for myself and to top it off I have a cold :( 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Good morning ladies,
Beth, we're all allowed to feel sorry for ourselves every now and then Hun. Are you still following smep?
How's everybody else today? 
Nand, do you know what you're having or are you waiting to find out on the big day?
I'm still really crampy today, it's almost as if af is due to arrive today. I'm also really sneezy and snuffly but maybe I'm just getting a cold:shrug:. Only 6 more days to go:happydance:


----------



## jojosmami

Beth, Toots is right hunni. You should just let your feeling flow. Were all here to help thru good and bad times!
Toots, that's exactly what happened to me!! Remember I was sooooo crampy from 1dpo and it was pretty intense cramps. The wating is KILLING me!!! So I know its gotta be unbearable for you!! Every morning I run to the comptuer and see if you caved and tested and got your :bfp: You better be ready to take a pic of it when you do get it lady! You have a ton of people waiting to see it!

How's everyone else doing this morning?


----------



## Toots3495

It's killing me aswell Hun! I'm trying so hard to be good but it's really difficult! I'm really hoping the cramps are a good sign, they are really strong today. My boss has just asked me if I've got a cold cos I'm so sneezy and snuffly but it really doesn't feel like I have, v strange! I think it might be my month, I hope that comment doesn't come back and bite me on the arse!:haha:


----------



## Toots3495

Jojo, did you notice any change in your boobs early on? One of the things that's concerning me a bit is that mine don't feel any different to how they normally do:shrug:


----------



## jojosmami

I didn't have any difference in my bbs at all. I didn't notice even the slightest change until I was about 8-9 weeks pregnant. I did notice the darker veins everyone was talking about but didn't notice it until after I got my BFP. Actually when I was preggo with my DD my BBS NEVER hurt until I gave birth. They never got swollen, bigger, sore or anything. THe only that happened was my nips did get bigger and darker. With my 1st pregnancy they didn't start hurting until around 8 wks as well. So, personally I wouldn't use your bbs as an indicator. However, everyone is different. I noticed my cm change,I got heartburn (which for me was a def sign because I only get it when I pregnant) and all the cramps. If I was you I would have already went out and bought a weeks worth of cheapy tests and started testing. I know some people can't do that because they get to disappointed when its a BFN and I know there is that threat of a chemical but for me even after I got my chemical I had to test early the next cycle. I really think this is your month TOOTS! When are you thinking about testing?


----------



## Toots3495

I really want to test early but oh keeps saying I should wait:dohh:. Doesn't want me to get disappointed. Id like to do a sneaky test but IF it came up positive I don't think I'd be able to control myself and I know he wants to be with me when I test and he'd be disappointed he wasn't there. I'm thinking maybe I'll say to him I want to test Sunday and as af isn't due till Thursday there should be a good chance of a pos, right?:shrug:
I'm not going to be crushed if i got bfn cos there are days more to keep testing to get that bfp, it's af arriving that will be heartbreaking.
I've still got really strong cramps and pinching which I don't remember getting like this before. At the moment I've got pretty good pma:happydance:
I posted on the 1st and 2nd tri asking how many ladies got a bfp after the hsg and there's a range of answers, some got it that month and others a few months after. Another thing that's giving me some extra pma is my prediction for bfp this month, I know it's silly but everything little positive sign helps:thumbup:
How's you today?


----------



## NandO1

toots your symptoms sound great. on my bfp cycle i cramped from ov to 11dpo then it stopped for a day then it came back and they were proper cramps, my boobs didnt hurt unless i poked them, and colds and stuffed noses is a really good sign, it all sounds really hopeful..... do a sneaky test then if its pos make a big song and dance about how preg you feel and take a test with oh xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks nand, I'm really trying not to get my hopes up but i am getting some strange things going on. I've never cramped like this before and it's really encouraging that you and Jojo had cramps on your bfp cycle. Watch this space I guess:happydance:. 
How's you?


----------



## Starchase

Oh jojo a boy that is amazing and ur scan pics are just precious I love ur name as well so cute must be real now its actually happening and there will be actual photos of a bambino soon not scans as wonderful as they are....

Toots whoo hoo as for the boobs well mine are on fire I'm 100% not pregnant and my body is telling me I am ha ha,... I think no symptoms are good for me thats for sure but everyone is different and there is plenty time for symptoms how are u sleeping I couldn't falla sleep and I was knackered all the time that was big sign oh and the cramping so excited for u...

Beth how are you hopefully u will get the positive OPK tonight tomorrow and u can have a weekend in bed...

Wishing its only natural to be worried I'd defo go back to the dr at 6wks and ask for early scan if u need reassurance but I think u will be fine go ask them to do bloods?? 

Nando did you find out what babba is I've forgotten if u asked sorry x

Well ladies I need your advice, I went for an interview on Thursday cos I had a bad day at work last week which has been going from bad to worse!!! I got the job do I take it?? I get 6 months 100% pay in my job whereas I'd only get 90% for 6 weeks but salary is amazing i'm so confused baby plans would have to wait till after wedding if I go for new job whereas we can try March, April, May, June and July before giving up for the wedding in May 2012 oh I'm so confused

Be brutally honest please xxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, 
I did a test with fmu and it was bfn. I'm not disheartened yet cos I know it's super early. I'll leave it a few days and then try again.
Fee, that's a tricky one! You've got to be happy in your job seeing as we spend most of our lives working. The dilemma is obviously having to put baby plans on hold. What is your gut feeling? What does your oh reckon?
Have a good weekend ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Ducktales

hi everyone, so i had a scan today and it was bad news...so it is bad news
she said there is a 17 x 24mm gestational sac, however she cannot see a fetal pole, yolk or heartbeat.
She said either the baby stopped growing, or my dates are wrong and I am only 4-5 weeks.
I got my BFP on 24th Jan, ovulated no earlier than 13th jan.

It was an internal scan and she said it was 50/50 either miscarriage or small/ early
we are devastated and have been told we have to wait 10 days for another scan, but to contact the epu on monday

i have had no bleeding, have had cramping from day 1 and sickness, sore breasts etc which continue now, so i dont know what to think...

gutted
xx


----------



## Starchase

Oh honey, I'm sending u the biggest hugs ever hope ur doing ok I know its a stupid thing to say because u are obviously in complete limbo..., theres nothing worse than not knowing did they take ur bloods so they could tell u what ur hsg is?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Oh duck I'm so sorry:hugs:. I don't really know what to say as I'm sure whatever I say will not make you feel any better. Just know I'm thinking of you:hugs:
Is there any chance at all that your dates are wrong?


----------



## Ducktales

thanks, 
there is a chance, i know i ovulated fairly late and have changed my ticker to reflect it, they didnt take any bloods as it was a private scan, but i would like them taken - i dont know what to do, i have fairly painful cramps and was tempted to go to a and e and get them to as the EPU is closed all weekend, but dont really know what to do
just want it to be confirmed or not, so i can deal with it....


----------



## wishing4baby3

ducktales i dont know what to say except im thinking of you and would like to say that with my daughter i was put back two weeks to what i thought i was when i had my 12 week scan as she messured for 9 weeks n 6 days so wasnt sure when i got caught with her because i know the first day of my last af with her was right so to this day i neva understood why i was 2 wks behind what i thought so there is still hope for you and i hope this gives it to you :hugs x x x


----------



## Toots3495

Duck, 
If it will ease your mind and allow you deal with it perhaps going to a&e wouldn't be a bad idea. At the moment you're in limbo and please god they could give you some good news. I can't imagine how awful you must feel at the moment Hun. Don't loose hope just yet. :hugs:


----------



## Starchase

Duck I agree go to a & e they were amazing to me and they take it very seriously it takes 3 hrs for the blood test to come back so by time u r seen and scan done u will know big hugs I needed to go for my sanity x x


----------



## Ducktales

thanks girls, i am ok, have read as many positive as negative stories and my husband is being a fantastic support, even though he is very upset himself - the first time i ever saw him cry, which in a weird way has brought us closer together.
i think i will phone the midwife tomorrow and have a chat, see if she can take bloods etc and at least book me for a 2nd scan so i can have a date to work to,
another two week wait.... 
xxx
xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

well ive sent my oh to get me some more asda tests today as they were the ones i used in the first 4 days of getting bfp as ive started bleeding last night,its brown blood n only a bit at the moment but just need to see if the line is fainter as if it is then its the start of a chemical again,just gutted that it has to be on the day im having a birthday party for my little boy but cant let it put a downer on it as i really want to enjoy it with him,
toots i really hope you get some answers soon too so you know where you are as its not nice not being able to tell yourself so sending you bug :hugs: x x x x


----------



## Starchase

Wishing firstly happy happy birthday to ur ds keep us updated about tests this thread is certainly trying us but u know what we are not gonna take it we are due some good news and luck and it starts with both of u I know it xxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

i will do dont worry and thankyou for the birthday wishes for my little man andi wont give up if it does happen again but think my oh is very close to giving up but i wont let him either haha x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

im bleeding more like the start of af and the test is still easy to see but faint seeming im almost 5 weeks pregnant so i think ive lost it :cry:,il let you know how i get on ova the next few days but its not looking good x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

can you bleed in pregnancy n everything still be ok or am i looking very doubfull x x


----------



## Starchase

Hey honey, lots of women don't actually know that they are pg because they don't miss their period what happened with ur ds? I knew that something wasn't right as I had cramping really sore and dull from 6dpo beanie trying but failing to hold on,... if ur not in any pain i'd say stay hopeful honey xxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Oh duck I'm sending u massive hugs and crossing my fingers everything will be ok. I would defo go to a&e. 

Wishing im also crossing my fingers for you!!! 

xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey star im not in pain but i am aching,its more like a heavy af cramping on and off,im just going to have to sit it out and if i bleed like i would for af in the next 24 hours i know its gone but if it stops then maybe retest in a wk as it will give the hcg hormone time to leave my body or be picked up beta,im more upset as if i did loose it i havent got the hope it will happen again as oh said if i do loose it he cant go through it again so wants to stop trying,on about an extra kick when ur down and worried but thats men for you as i think they struggle to get their soft side out even at times like this x x


----------



## Starchase

I know honey but I really think that as lovely as ur oh is he is definately saying thses things to protect u he doesn't like seeing u hurting his timing sucks but he definately is protecting u just get those feet up and try and relax impossible I know xxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

i know he has said he cant see me go through it again but it wont take the upset away from wanting one more baby with him if he does defo say no more cause its all i want,my babys are my life,i dont want designer clothers or expensive things i just enjoy my family life n want one more,o well we will have to see :( x x x


----------



## Toots3495

:hugs::hugs: wishing I'm sorry to hear what you're going through hun:hugs: Im thinking of you. Whatever is going on at the moment on this thread! This is v unfair that you lovely ladies are having to deal with this terrible pain. It's not fair is it. I hope things work out and the bleeding stops:hugs:


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou toots i feel like sice i found out i was preg i felt like i was in a very long 2ww as i always loose them before the 5wk mark but ive notice the cramps are settling now ive been able to sit n chill n so is the bleeding so i rang my mum to see what she thinks when she told me she had bled for 3 days with me n my older sister so its a waiting game to see if it stops or not if it does il retest a wk today as its strange that ive had my darkest pos line the day im bleeding x x x


----------



## Toots3495

I know it's difficult but try and stay as relaxed as you can and stay positive Hun. I've got everything crossed for you. :hugs:. It must have been a comfort to hear your mums experiences and with any luck the bleeding will stop.


----------



## wishing4baby3

Toots3495 said:


> I know it's difficult but try and stay as relaxed as you can and stay positive Hun. I've got everything crossed for you. :hugs:. It must have been a comfort to hear your mums experiences and with any luck the bleeding will stop.

it was so its took a bit of the negativity away but as quickly as it did its now creeping bk but like i say i should know for sure in the next few hours and thankyou for your kind words,will let you all know how i get on anyway :) x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

well ive defo m/c as im in so much pain now its untrue,got a hot water bottle n everything to try ease it :cry: well going go the doctors to see what could be causing it,thankyou for all your well wishes x x


----------



## Toots3495

:hug: I'm so very sorry to hear that Hun. It's so unfair. Please let us know what the doc says. Whatever support you need is here, us girls stick together:hugs:


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou toots its so hard to stay positive as i think i might of had one at the end of july,defo had one in october n then now,i feel like im being punished and i know im not but im just feeling angry with myself,i just hope my doctor listens to me when i go see him because to have 2 healthy pregnancys with healthy babies to 2 defo m/c i think something mustnt be right,i just dont know how to feel right now except hurt and angry,thankyou to you all though because you do stick togetha no matter if your pregnant,lost the little one or still ttc and you have been a support to me even when i came in half wat through your thread so thankyou again x x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Oh wishing I'm so sorry. We are all here for you! 
Sending you big hugs!!! 
xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou beth,i just dont know what to do with myself at the moment,i want to cry,shout,give up,not give up i just dont know x x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Cry, shout, scream!!! There is no wrong or right way to be feeling. You need to deal with your losses whichever way feels right to you. You and you oh need to be there for each other. U don't have to think about giving up or not giving up right now! 
Here to talk if u want :hugs:

xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Hello ladies. 

Duck, I'm sorry you are going thru this:hugs: Its so hrad to got thru this stuff. I'm am praying that its just wrong dates. So how long do you have to wait till you find out for sure?

Wishing, Hunni, are you completley sure you've m/c? The reason I'm saying this is becuase in the beginning of this pregnancy I was bleeding often and alot. I had cramps and all. I went to the Dr and they said there was no way to find out what was going on till they did an scan and I had to wait 1 wk. I was POSITIVE I lost it. Went and got the scan and the heart beat was there. I still bled for a couple weeks after that and my baby is ok. Did you go to the Dr yet? 

Ladies, I know this is such a hard journey. But, don't blame yourselves. We are all here with similar problems and we have all had those moments where we want to give up, scream and yell and completly lose control and freak out with all the stress we are going thru. But, it will happen! PMA ladies! Once you have let yourself cope with the sad feelings then jump back on the horse or hubby:winkwink: I wish I could go and hug all of you! I'm sending much dust and prayers!


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi jojo i really dont think there is much hope as im loosing blood clots and the bigges one was the size of a 50p coin,i will be retesting in a few days with doing one yesterday and it still being pos as my friend has lost hers over night and when doing a test this morning hers was neg and ive been bleeding for longer than she has,im just going have to sit it out till then x x x


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how's everybody today?
Wishing, how are you Hun?


----------



## wishing4baby3

im feeling alot beta thankyou toots,the cramping has stopped so only had a day of it on and off yesterday n last night was at its worst but bleeding is still heavy,im taking my daughter to a play factory today with her friend n her mum who is a midwife so im sure she may explain where she thinks i may be with all this,im just going try relax till i retest and then see where il be going from there x x


----------



## Toots3495

That will be nice to get some advice and info from a professional. Hopefully talking to her will put your mind at rest. Let us know what she says.


----------



## jojosmami

Morning ladies. 

Duck and Wishing I hope you guys are feeling ok today. I thought about you guys all night last night. My heart goes out to you! 

Toots, how you feeling hunni? Have you tested again yet?

Star, bet you've been busy planning the wedding!

Beth, how you doing luv?

I have a pretty bad cold! This sucks! I feel like crap! Today is def gonna be a pajama day!


----------



## Toots3495

Hi Jojo, treat yourself to something nice and fattening that'll sort you out! A pj day sounds a good idea:thumbup:
I've been quite crampy today and I've noticed definate cramps around my pubic bone which is odd. No change as yet to my boobs though. 
Oh said that if I'm not pregnant after all the symptoms that I've been telling him about then he will officially declare me nuts!:haha:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Sending u lots of hugs wishing! 

Oh Jojo PJ day is just the thing u need when ur full of cold. Mine is clearing up now. I had my pj day on Saturday! 

Toots it's all sounding really good. When u gonna test? 

Anyone heard off Duck? I hope she's ok! 

I'm still waiting for a positive OPK. I'm CD20 today didn't OV until CD24 last time. So we will see. 

xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies well i had a good chat with her and she says its very unlikely i can be pregnant still with me loosing clots,had bad crampin and bleeding getting more and more heavy as the clots is the linging of the womb coming away,she has said that i could give meself a few days retest and get myself in with the doctor to see if he will refer me to get tests done to see whats causing them,im maybe thinking of having a brake for a month and try get things sorted before getting pregnant again as i cant go through all this again unless i get told everything seems normal and that ive just not had alot of luck laterly,ive got it in my head now though that im not pregnant so already getting over it,if by some miracle i was to be pregnant still then its a very big bonus but if not then we will see what happens when i go see my doctor which may be on thurday as oh will be off work so can have the kids for me while i go,
hope ur feeling beta soon jojo
and good luck with testing toots,
hope ur ovulating soon beth so you can start the 2ww,
how are you doing star and i also hope duck is ok too x x


----------



## Toots3495

I think you definitely need to see a doc wishing, you need to know what's going on. Maybe a little break will do you good as it'll allow you to heal and recharge your batteries. 
Hey Beth, how are you feeling about this cycle? Are you going to give it a good go or just take a more laid back approach?
Haven't heard from duck. Hopefully everything is ok and she just muddled up her dates. 
My cramping is really noticeable this afternoon so I'm going to the £ shop after work to buy some cheap tests. They are probably a waste of money but I can't justify keep paying out for decent tests:wacko:. I'll treat myself to a digi one if I get a positive on the cheapy!! Oh yeah and my boobs are tingly and I'm not poking them!!:haha:


----------



## wishing4baby3

tested tonight and all hope has gone with a bfn test,gutted but expected it,well ive got my 2 babys already to look after and spoil and should be very gratefull for that cause they are my world x x


----------



## Ducktales

hiya,
i phoned NHS direct yesterday and the emergency doctor phoned me and told me to see my GP first thing to get an EPU referral.
I went to see her at 8.30 today and she said she would refer me to have a scan in 10 days. She said that she wasnt prepared to accept that i ovulated late and that she didnt trust ovulation tests, and would go on my last period date which was 100% on 28th Dec 2010, she said in that case, it doesnt look good, did i want to talk about my options - d & c etc.
I said, no, i just want a 2nd scan, confirmation and bloods ?
she said there is no point but she would fax EPU and they would call me.
I phoned EPU at 4pm and she hadnt sent the fax - doctors closed at 1pm today.......

she also said i needed to get on with it, keep busy and if i got upset i was going to definitely cause a miscarriage. I am writing this like she was a bitch, but she wasnt she was lovely just not helpful.

i just need answers and am so fed up of everyone (drs, family etc ) saying, be patient, time will tell. i know this but it doesnt bloody help. my DH asked if i wanted to take the week off but i can't , i will need annual leave to deal with this if it is confirmed as a mc.

Wishing, i am thinking of you ...
hope everyone else ok
xxxx


----------



## Starchase

Oh Duck that has made me angry.... sorry but rarrrrrr there is nothing worse than an unhelpful professional, bloody idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had one stupid nurse telling me that I couldn't read a pregnancy test and that I was never pg it took all of my might not o bite but dh just turned to her and said yeah totally agree with you we read 6 pg tests wrong how silly are we lol.... :)

So what do they want you to do?? Just wait?? This is bizarre go to a&e now say that you have been cramping and they will put u to epu the next day as an emergency case it is why we pay national insurance oh I'm really angry sorry....

I hate it when people get treated like this, can u phone and get second opinion tomorrow don't take this from anyone!! 

Biggest hugs coming to u honey xxxxxxxxxxx

Wishing I have massive hugs for u too honey can't believe this is happening tell u we are all bloody tough cookies on this thread definately sent to try us eh..., having time out has really helped me try and get things back into perspective my dr told me that 75% of all pg's end in m/c that is purely because most women just have a late perioid but if u are trying we stupidly test test test,... I am the world's worst as u will all remember hence why next time I am going to test at 2 weeks late and then go for early scan!! Try and have some quiet time and some hot baths sort ur head out xxxxxxx

Toots bet ur getting excited did u manage to get cheap tests?? oh is so funny and yes we all should be committed ha ha NUTS NUTS NUTS the lot of us ha ha

Jojo so glad u are feeling better, wedding planning galore its great fun xxx

Beth how are u honey are u having twinges yet or any faint lines appearing gonna be soon whoo hoo xxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Wishing, when do you plan to see the doc to find out what's going on?
Duck, I'm so sorry to hear what's going on with you. It sounds as if you're being messed around and just expected to live in limbo. It's v unfair the way you are being treated. It's all v well for the doc to say don't stress but that's easier said than done! Keep us informed of what's going on Hun. 
Beth, have you ovulated yet?
Jojo, how's the cold? Did a pj day help?
Fee, how's you Hun?

I hope it's ok to mention testing at the moment considering what duck and wishing are going through. 
I decided to test when I got in from work yesterday. Id bought some cheap tests from the £ shop. Well after a couple of mins I'm convinced I could see the faintest of lines. I had to hold the test in various ways shining light on it though:haha:. I left it on the side and went back after roughly 30 mins and there was a line there, really really faint but I didn't have to twist around etc to see it. So I decided to test with fmu today, I used a sainsburys early response (blue dye) and got a bfn. Maybe I shouldn't have paid attention to the cheap test after such a long time after taking the test. I'm still really crampy but haven't really got any other symptoms at the moment.


----------



## Beth_welshy

Oh Duck I'm so sorry you have to go through this. It's so unfair that your left in limbo. 
Can't believe she didn't even fax the EPU for you to get an app. 
Try to stay positive there is hope! Fx baby Ducktales is just a little smaller. 

Wishing how are you feeling? 

Lou any news? 
Fee how are your wedding plans coming along? When will u be bk on the ttc bus? 

Jojo are u better? 

Still bloody waiting for a positive OPK. Ive been getting lines all along but not as dark as the control. Yesterdays was slightly darker and appeared much faster so fingers crossed it turns soon!!! I've been having a few niggles on both sides. Right has been more niggly tho. I've started taking low dose Aspirin (75mg). 
I think I'd probably rattle if you shook me! Lol 

xxx


----------



## NandO1

Morning ladies, wishing sending you lots of hugs xxxx hope your friend can give you some advice or answers.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
duck Ive read loads of posts where they haven't seen anything on scans and go back a few days later bubs is there waving at them so dont give up hope. I would def go to an epu though, dont say anything about the private scan and tell them you have been spotting, its amazing the difference a few days can make.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Jojos hun you are having a rough time with illnesses but at least its you and not bubs if you know what i mean xxx
oh toots it all sound very promising, I had the exact same thing on my ic, i still have the test and the line is still there 5 months down the line, feint but there! i think sainsbury tests are at least 25 if not 50miu so you most prob would get a bfn, get a superdrug one hun they are about 15miu. Fingers x'd and baby dust and lots of it.

beth hope you get your pos opk, but hope you are jumping on oh every chance you get!!!
star, how are you hun, hows the wedding plans going? what theme are you going with, little mermaid or cinderella?:haha::haha::haha:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

Wishing, I just feel so horrible for you hunni. :hugs: I'm sending my love out to you!
Duck, I agree with Nand! I would be throwing a fit till I got my answers. Don't they have any idea how horrible not know is?
Beth, I hated using the OPK! I never got a real positive test and I only used it for 2 cycles. The only reason I used them the second month was because it help with my POAS addiction! :haha:
Star, have you decided on colors for the wedding? Are you actively TTC?

Toots, remember how faint my 1st BFP was on my cheap test? THen it disappeared completely! so, I would just keep on testing hunni! :dust::dust: This is gonna be your month!!!!


----------



## Starchase

Oh my god oh my god lou did I just read what I think I did sorry girls will go back and read the other posts just read lou's and screamed out loud oh and by the way I am on a train!!!!! Lol oh honey fantastic news whoo hoo can't wait to see it get darker there is nothing that can cause pink line no matter how faint other than hsg I think u have bloody done it doll I am grinning from ear to ear

Blue dyes suck go get frer
Xxxxxxxxccx


----------



## Toots3495

It certainly got me excited as well Fee but I think the bloody test was messing me around](*,). I've started vv lightly spotting this evening so I think I'm out this month. I can't believe your screaching out loud on a train you nut:haha::haha:
Advice/opinion please hun, shall we continue for a few more months or do you think I should start making arrangments to start iui as the hospital have suggested?
Are you travelling away or going home?


----------



## NandO1

dont give up yet hun i spotted with ds thought i was getting af, but if af does arrive i would start the ball rolling with iui as it could take a while to get the procedure and keep trying in the mean time! nothing to lose and if you dont need it, which hopefully you dont. that way its win/win but still keeping fingers x'd for this month xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks Nand. That was kind of what I was thinking, I'm just a little aprehensive about starting the iui. Af is due fully on thursady so I'll try and stay positive till then:wacko:


----------



## Toots3495

I'm just watching one born every minute that i taped last night. did any of you see it? The 17 year old girl and unemployed 21 year old boyfriend, been together a month then broke up, got back together cos she's pregnant:wacko: Theres a nice stable relationship to have a baby! Pregnant after one month! Do I should like a bitter old woman:haha:


----------



## Ducktales

Toots- im excited !!! of course you can mention testing, because if this is not my time, I am going to be on here daily symptom spotting etc !!!!

the epu called me today and said they couldnt believe the GP hadnt sent me for bloods and asked me to come in tomorrow for a scan - i have put it off till friday as want to give it 7 days between scans, or i fear i could be left in limbo all over again.
On a positive note I still have many symptoms, sore breasts, headaches, tiredness, hunger, cramping, though my nausea isnt so bad now - but it was only really bad for a couple of weeks anyway.

everything is crossed for good news and we are being really positive, at least because we spent all weekend crying, i feel i have the strength to be brave if it is bad news

hi everyone else, hope all is well

xxxxxxxx


----------



## NandO1

duck still having symptoms is a good sign, glad to hear epu is looking after you! 
toots i was going down the iui route before i fell with ds, i think the threat of iui shocked my body into getting pregnant. I saw one born every minute, where do they find these people, i have to say it still hurts when people just fall pregnant at the drop of a hat, they know none of the heartache of af arriving month after month, wouldnt it be lovely to be so blase and confident in your own body!!! (Having said that i dont wish ttc for a long time on anyone) but hopefully your wait is over xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Duck I'm glad EPU are seeing you Friday, I'm crossing my fingers for you!!! 

Lou...you saw a faint second line that's great!!! When will u be testing again? Hope the spotting goes and u do have a sticky little bean!!! I agree with Nand, get the ball rolling with iui and keep trying in-between :) 

I have been watching one born every minute. It's great! I hope I'm not as bad as some of those women. They have some right characters on there. 

LOL at fee screaming on the train!!! 

Hows things wishing? Thinking of you! 

OPKs get on my nerves but they have worked for me in the past, it's just my stupid body takes so long to OV! It was darker again yesterday so maybe I'll get a + today. I've been jumping dh and following smep! Missed a couple when I was ill at the weekend tho. 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning all, how's everybody today?
Beth, Get as much :sex: done as poss girl! I've given up using opk for the moment, I found the whole thing a pain in the afar really. But I do have a pretty short cycle so there's not much space for ovulation to move around to much.
Fee, how was the train journey?
Duck, I'm so pleased to hear your still getting symptoms and I do hope that's a positive sign. I'll be thinking of you on friday:hugs:
Wishing, how are you feeling?
Nand, I agree with you, where the hell do they find these people for the programme. I was just gob smacked about the 17 year old girl, she was more worried about herself than her new born baby!

I've got nasty af cramps and I'm still spotting so I think I'm probably out. I'm going to ring the hospital in the next few days to confirm we want iui. I'm not sure what the waiting list is so I'll take all your advice and just keep trying while we wait for appointment. I've also heard really positive things about acupuncture so I've found a clinic near me and I'm going to try that as well.


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi everyone how are you all,toots has the spotting stopped,i hope so :),im doing beta now than i was yesterday but it was my first day on my own as oh had go bk work and i sat and thought about it and i just broke down but today im feeling possitive that it will happen when the time is right,ive read up on how known it is to have early m/c and ladies ttc notice them the most instead of thinking its just a late af so going leave the doctors as i dont think they will do anything for me with them being so early,im going to do what star is doing and not test again till im at least a wk or 2 late for af,im not even going to calculate where i am in my cycle as it should be completerly stress free then,
ducks hope eveything gets sorted soon for you and please let us know how ur scan goes and big :hugs: :hugs: to you hun x x x x


----------



## Toots3495

Morning wishing, perhaps you needed a bit of time alone to think and to really have a good cry. It sounds a good idea to just stop monitoring your cycle and just ttc in a stress free way. How is your oh now about trying for another baby?
I'm 99% sure that this spotting is the start of af. Im gutted but you'd think I'd be used to it by now! 2 years and not once have I ever had a hint of a bfp. Don't you just sometimes think you're being punished or tested in some way!


----------



## jojosmami

Duck, I'm so glad to hear your still in the running!!! I'm really hoping for a great scan on Fri!
Wishing, you do what works for you and we'll be behind you all the way!
Beth, hope you get your +OPK today and have fun :sex:
Toots, I'm still holding out hope for you luv! Remember how much I bled in the begining? Until you have a fun flow I'm saying this is your month! Are you going to try and test again?
I do love watching that show! Did you see the one ( it might have been the one with the teens) where the 2 women did IVF on 2 different days with 2 different donors and fell pregnant with one white baby and one black baby? They are gonna have lots of explaining to do! I would be so scared to do anything like that by myself in my home! It was on here again last night but its on so late at night that I watch it the next day on tape when the kids take a nap. The women who her baby girl was born not breathing was so hard for me to watch. THat os exactly what happened when I had my son. Well, not the shoulder part, he came out fine, he just wasn't breathig. I remember him coming out, and it was silent. THen I remember hearing an alarm going off in the hospital and the nurse screaming I NEED HELP IN HERE!! THen a flood of dr's came rushing in and all youcould here is whispers and machines. I never got to here him cry because they rushed him off. But it was such a different experince going thru it and then to see it again and see what really is going on is crazy! Can't wait to see it again today!


----------



## Toots3495

Jojo that must have been so frightening having that happen when your son was born! Was he kept in hospital for long afterwards or was he ok straight away once they got him breathing?
I love the fact that you girls have been so positive for me and such a great support. I was so sure it was my month but I haven't had full flow yet, no doubt that'll come tomorrow! 
My oh has been a bit funny with me which is most unlike him. I told him while he was at work yesterday that I think we're out of the running this month and he got really funny and said he didn't want to talk about it even though he could tell I was upset. He hasn't mentioned it since and I haven't even had a hug or a sympathetic word from him. He's never like that so I don't know why this month is any different to all the other many, many months gone by.
Maybe he's finally fed up with me building him up ever month with my symptoms only to let him down ever time. 
I totally hate my body at the moment! I don't understand how everything can be working right but just can't get pregnant. It just doesn't make sense:shrug:


----------



## NandO1

oh toots, your oh is as gutted as you,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you both, I spotted with ds was sure af was on its way so dont give up yet. I do know what you mean about hating your body, people kept telling me after i had dd that my body knew what to do and i'd be pregnant in no time but 2.5 years and 8 rounds of clomid my body was still none the bloody wiser, then we gave up as iui was on the cards and lo and behold i was suddenly preg, its so hard when your body doesnt do what it is meant to do. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

jojos that must have been terrifying what happened with your son, its every mums worst nightmare but thankfully expert help was on hand.

wishing it takes time to come to terms with what happened, give yourself the time you need to heal. dont try to rush yourself into feeling better! and cry as much as you need, nothing better than a bloody good cry. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks nand. I'm just feeling a bit crappy this afternoon. The more I think about the way oh has behaved then the more annoyed I get! Trouble is that's when problems start if you can't or won't talk about it together. He changed the subject to golf!!! What a cock!!!! I can barely be bothered to talk to him at the moment, dickhead! 
It's unbelievable to think that you conceived naturally then required clomid etc, why do our bodies do it to us?! I'll take a bit of comfort from your experience nand cos it proves good things happen in the end:thumbup:


----------



## Starchase

Oh toots u crack me up and oh my god u are gonna get me committed lol.., sitting in a restaurant eating my tea all alone and oh yes u just wrote the word COCK!!!!! and I am actually laughing out loud and people are staring at me lol.,,... TWO days running ha ha oh me I actually have to stop laughing this is too funny!!!

Poop about the spotting hopefully it will stop if not we will try try again ha ha I genuinely think that oh though tu had it mastered this month and the bloody psychics don't help I should know think I should have been pg 3x over now by my psychic readings its all part of the fun though eh challenge of having bambinos!! I agree lou u need to get on the list but keep trying see what happens.... if AF comes I think this next cycle will be ur fertile one after the procedure and ur body just getting ready for it this month :)

Jojo the more I find out about ur ds the more freaked out I get my ds is so very similar with their illnesses and ds was the same he stopped breathing when he was born and had to be resusitated and it was nurses and dr's screaming everywhere, funny how their illnesses are so rare yet I find u on here must be fate baby doll....

Duck keep us posted I have absolutely everything crossed for u honey xxxx

Wishing baby doll how are u?? that is exactly what I did I spent the day alone to get my head around it and all I did was watch true movies and cry sounds silly but it really does help I genuinely will never use an early test again if its a true BFP it will still be there at 2 week late xxx

Beth good girl how u getting on with the aspirin I was going to try it but wasn't sure how much or what I was using it for?? xx

Well are u ready dress shopping disaster the one I went for cant be altered so I had to get a brand new one but it is lovely so deposit is paid and I am mega excited again whoo hoo still haven't made a decision on new job yet?? so very confused on what to do want a baby so bad but don't know if that can happen when i'm stressed with my work.... I agree why oh why do these trolups fall pg so easy... boo hoo ha ha 

How are u feeling Nando bet ur getting so very excited now can't wait to see babba photos scans are great but actual real life photos are so much better


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Oh fee come and live near me, I could do with a mate like you! You made me totally crack up and oh had to asked what the hell I'm reading! I re-read my post and looking back it is funny. Cock:dohh:
How are you? What you up to?


----------



## Starchase

Oh my goodness it is so childish but I am still laughing just quality best giggle ever what did oh say!!! I am sitting in hotel room now so can laugh out loud as much as I like hee hee xxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Oh thinks we're completely nuts!!! He's probably right:haha: 
He does often ask what the hell we all find to talk about all day every day:haha:


----------



## wishing4baby3

hahaha toots thats the first time ive properly laughed all week,i love how you really speak your mind when your oh has drove you mad lol,i know how ur feeling though as my oh is being a dick about everything for the last few days and when trying to talk to him he changes the subject but when he finds out his mum rang me to see how i was and that i had broke down in tears and opened up to her he hit the roof with me and said why havent you said this to me,my response was well if you didnt have your head up your own bkside i would of but you change the subject so im lucky ur mum has time to see how i am haha,well still he hasnt spoken about it so ive decided to take advantage of the situation lol,he hasnt said what he wants to do so im not going mention it again,im off out sat night with a friend so can have a little fun and not going back on my pill n keep trying but without him knowing hehe,he hasnt said he wants me go back on the pill yet you see so im not going behind his back but im just not giving him the chance to tell me to lol,i ready to give it one more shot and if i think i may be i wont test or tell him till about 2 weeks after af would be due,it will prob take a few months anyway as last time it was 4 months so without calculating where i am or anything it may be easyier and defo not stressfull :) x x x


----------



## Toots3495

Men!!!!! Omg they really are a pain in the arse!:haha:
Thankfully you had his mum to speak to cos keeping it all inside will drive you mad. Stick with us wishing cos you'll sure have as much support as you need and a damn good laugh as well!


----------



## Starchase

My dad just skyped me I am so very excited he lives in New Zealand and I couldn't get a hold of him so very very chuffed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

Glad we could be of service wishing anytime Lou think we should go into stand up ha ha xxxxx

How can I be offline on post above and online on this post ha ha FREAKY!!!! I swear I haven't had a drink tonight just got the giggles xxx


----------



## Toots3495

The Internet has it's faults but it's things like that fee that make it totally worthwhile:thumbup:


----------



## Starchase

I know I have been beside myself phone lines are just toned out,.... its not been fun but he is absolutely fine and dandy which is great news xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Ladies I have to say If I was rich or ever get rich :winkwink: I would def have to have all of us get together! Its amazing how I can feel so close to women all over the world that I've never met! 

Toots, men are big,giant,insensitive COCKS! Its so hard when your going thru so many feelings and its like they have had a complete lobotomy! How can they not see how bad its hurting us and not be able to formulate even a couple of kind words!?!?!?!?! Not to take his side,especially because I don't know him but maybe he is really upset to and his way of dealing with it is not to talk about it? I mean he could just be a complete ass like my husband :haha: I really hope that this spotting stops babe. But if not, IUI isn't horrible. All of this will make the moment that you finally get to hold that beautiful baby even more special. :hugs:

Star, sooo happy to hear your dad is ok. I can't imagine having to hold my breath until I could talk to a family member not knowing. And I agree about our kids! I've never met anyone that could say I understand what your going thru. Everyone just thinks I'm a complete quack with him. Every unusual breath he takes or when his eyes don't look right I start freaking out. So, what does the new dress look like?


----------



## Starchase

Oh my god JOJO eyes...... they are my tell tale sign that he is not in a good place they go glazed over WOW.... I had his interview at primary school yesterday and I was like now u have to do this and this and this the headmaster looked at me and said what happens if we don't I just said IT IS FATAL u WILL do this and this lol.... OOPS dramatic maybe but true lol

Well dress is strapless with a big puffy bit at bottom that gathers at my left handside and then diamonte strip under the bust it is beautiful...

U girls crack me up Jojo I just Laughed out loud again reading ur post it is fabulous lol xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Jojo I would absolutely love us all to get together! We would have the best time ever!!! I agree with you that it's unbelievable how close we all are and we've never even met. That's the beauty of the internet:thumbup:


----------



## Starchase

Its fab isn't it everyday I'm like have to check on my girls see how they are doing we laugh we cry and we shout on trains for each other lol.... still can't believe I did that duh..


----------



## Toots3495

Gotta say fee that totally cracked me up! I just pictured you on the train screeching and everyone looking at you:rofl:


----------



## Starchase

It was a bloody busy train as well............. ha ha ha they were all staring I know I went bright red lol..... xxx


----------



## Toots3495

I do often wonder what everyone looks like. I've seen Jojo cos she went nuts one day and was filling the screen with her pics:rofl:. That was so funny cos I logged in and the whole screen was a pic:rofl:. I keep meaning to change my avatar to me cos it is nice to put a face to the name:thumbup:


----------



## Starchase

I know I'll have to find a picture of me that I don't mind ha ha not that many I can assure u I will find one and post it xxxx

Gotta go to bed just realised the time and I'm up for an early meeting at 8am oops speak tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Night night:hugs:


----------



## Beth_welshy

That was a lot to catch up on. 

How are you all today? 

My opk was positive yesterday :) so lots of :sex: for me :) 
Lol. 
We had a wedding party last night and had been visiting my friend and her new baby boy during the day. Don't know how I managed to jump DH was shattered by the time I got home. 
xxx


----------



## Starchase

Beth when there is a will there is a way!!!! Lol I always think I'm knackered but that little opk says I must ha ha xx


----------



## Toots3495

Afternoon ladies, how's everyone today? It's a beautiful day here in sunny Devon, makes a change!
Ive been reading up on iui and it all sounds pretty straight forward. The only thing I'm a bit apprehensive about is giving myself injections, bit of a wimp!
If there is nothing wrong with any of my machinery and oh hasn't got anything wrong with his sperm does that mean I've got some kind of hostile womb? Is there such a thing?:shrug:. 
Maybe his :spermy: arrive at eggy chatting about golf or football so she just shuts up shop and goes for a :coffee:


----------



## Toots3495

Omg I've just had a look through the sun and there's a story in there about a bloody skank with 16 kids and 1 on the way by 5 different men!! She bloody well gets £600 per WEEK in benefits! Words fail me:growlmad:


----------



## jojosmami

Star, the dress sound beautiful! 
Beth, congrats on the +OPK! HEre's a ton of :dust: luv! Are you gonna keep :sex: for a couple days?
Toots, You are too funny!!!! I remember that day with the pics! It was horrible. I don't mind people seeing my pic but it was HUGE!!! I think seeing you ladies in a pic is a great idea!! How is the spotting? My boss ( the one that is 2 wks behind me in her pregnancy) did IUI and she never had to get any shots or give herself shots so not sure what that is about? Her fertility Dr said its just about timing if both you ad your partner are ok. Her 2nd IUI stuck and now she finds out the sex of the baby in March! She said it wasn't painful or anything. Just a little awkward with having to get her hubby's "sample" to the Dr in time.


----------



## jojosmami

That pisses me off so bad!!! My mom always told me if you can't afford a condom you can't afford a kid! I know some people don't believe in birth control but that is usually because of religion and I doubt they would have 5 different baby daddies! Its ridiculous!


----------



## Toots3495

That's a lovely positive story Jojo:thumbup:. The fertility nurse said I will have to give myself injections to stop my natural ovulation and they want to be able to control my ovulation so they know exactly when to inseminate me. Kinda makes me sound like a cow or something doesn't it:haha:. I'm being artificially inseminated:dohh:. I assume when I ring up to make our first appointment then that's when we'll get all the info cos at the moment I'm a little in the dark about it.


----------



## Starchase

Now ladies time to behave as I am on the train home!!! Wanna get home and not get locked up ha ha we have dry weather whoo hoo with tiny glimse of blue skies looking fwd to getting home that's for sure!! Do u watch friends lou monica's womb not funny but it was a very funny episode I'm having a happy day today xxx


----------



## Starchase

Did they mention how long a wait the list is lou?? Just out of interest really xx


----------



## Toots3495

That is a funny episode fee! My oh said to me ages ago that he reckons my womb sets up some sort of barricade and tells his solders to piss off:grr::grr::grr:. I never thought he'd turn out to be right:haha:
I didnt get a great deal of info from the hospital, I think because we chose to try by ourselves this month they decided to not waste their time and give us the info if we decide to go ahead. I don't think there can be much of a wait because she was going to make our appointment there and then after I'd had the hsg. Judging by what I've read online I think we stand a fairly good chance because all our bits work, we appear to fall into the 'unexplained' category.


----------



## Starchase

That if fantastic news we have a year waiting list up here sucky really so happy u have the option though to just pick up phone and get the apt... I'm still mega confused about my job not got a clue what I should do scary I have been with my company 11 years and love my job it's just mega stressful duh c xx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how's everyone today? Thankfully it's friday:happydance:
Fee, that is a tricky one about your job. You could end up changing and hate what you're doing but then staying in a job you love and having all the stress isn't good either. That's quite a big decision to make. What's your gut feeling?

My plan for ttc this coming cycle is a spoonful of manuka honey everyday. Getting back on the grapefruit juice and I'm going to try a few sessions of acupuncture. I've found a clinic fairly near and although it's a bit pricey I'm going to try it. It's one final push this cycle and if I don't get a bfp at the end of it then it's on to iui:thumbup:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning Lou and everyone. 

All good here! Had quite a few aches in my hip yesterday so think I Ovulated :) 
Pounced on DH last night even tho we had argued. Lol. 
I hate the 2ww! It feels like a lifetime and I obsess over symptoms! 

Fee that sounds like a difficult decision about you job. What does oh say? 
I want to go into teaching but will need to go bk to Uni to do a PGCE but I decided I wanted a baby more. I knew I wouldn't give the course my full attention because starting a family would always be at the bk of my mind! 

Lou, that sounds like a really good plan. I've read acupuncture is meant to really help! Has the spotting got heavier in to full AF? 

Duck I hope your scan goes ok today. Will be thinking of you! Fx it's good news!!!! 

Jojo I just loved that quote 'if you can't afford a condom, you can't afford a kid' lol 

Anyone heard off Annie? She hasn't been here for ages! Hope she's ok! 

Wishing how are you? Thinking of you! 

Nand how Are you? 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Beth, I look forward to symptom spotting during your 2ww! I haven't got full af just yet but the spotting is getting heavier so it's definitely on the way. My cycles seem to be slowly increasing, they were always 24-25 days but last month I think was 29 and this one is now a day late in starting. Wonder what's causing that?
I've read really good things about acupuncture and 2 ladies on another thread got their bfp the same cycle they started having it. They only had about 3 sessions each! Gotta be worth try.
Annie got really nasty on some other threads and was calling people bitches and lying that she had her bfp! I happened to be browsing through and saw her on a thread and I was really appaled at her behaviour. V immature and definitely shouldn't be in charge of a bubba!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thats good that your cycles are increasing to the 28/29 day mark. Giving eggy plenty of time to mature nicely before OV and give u a nice lp. Have u tried opks before? Although I find them annoying they are really good at pin pointing ovulation. 

I didn't realise she had been speaking that way to other girls on here! Ur right I don't think she should she's mature enough! 

xxx


----------



## jojosmami

1st of all I can't believe Annie was doing all that! To lie about a BFP? WoW! Did they block her completely?

Toots, Have you thought about what your going to do if the spotting doesn't turn into a full flow by day 30? Will you test again? I think acupuncture is a great idea! Hey, anything that might help is something to try! What is the honey suppose to do?

Beth, can't wait to go thru the 2ww with you! 

How's everyone else feeling this morning?


----------



## Ducktales

Hi everyone,Had my scan at EPU today
It is a definite missed miscarriage

am booked in for ERPC on Monday.

Hope to be back soon TTC , am going to have a few days off B & B while we spend some time together

xxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Oh Duck I'm so very sorry for your loss! Will be here for you when you feel ready to come back. 
:hug: 

xxx


----------



## jojosmami

I am so sorry for your loss hunni. :hugs: I'm sending my prayers to you and your family!


----------



## Ducktales

thanks
xx


----------



## Starchase

Big hugs baby doll so sorry for ur loss, whenever u are ready or if u wanna vent just pop in by and we will be here for u xxx

Oh girls u would not believe what Lou and I witnessed regarding a certain someone I de-friended her instantly shocking and the lie about the BFP was just the final straw she was pure evil too 2 of the girls on one of my other threads I was gutted and felt guilty because she followed me onto it that thread shocking!! xxx

Well the job front still very confused but think I'm getting a promotion at the work i'm at that coupled with the Baby plan and maternity pay 100% for 6months makes it more appealing to stay but still weighing it all up so who knows OH so supportive and has said he is gutted bout baby trying having to stop if I wanted the othher job but he said waiting till after the wedding is hardly a long time away so he will support me regardless which I love him for,... worked out my dates and we can try up till july so 5 months of tryig before I have to stop so baby is no younger than 3 months at wedding think i'm being one over lol

Lou I might give it ago gonna try baby aspirin this cycle too on day cd 1 see how it goes oh I really really want a baby I really do xxxx

Beth I think u'd make a wonderful teacher but an even better mother so good choice honey xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

duck i am so very sorry for your loss,sending you big :hug: to you hun x x x x

hows everyone else doing,sorry not been on much but going be like this throughout this cycle as im trying to take getting pregnant out my mind as much as i can so im more relaxed,i dont even know what day of my cycle im on so doing good so far but still want to come chat and see how your all doing so i figured coming on every few days i get to catchup with you and the other days forget about all the ttc :),im hungover today as had a night out with my friend to refresh myself and it did work n really enjoyed myself and realised this drinking thing just isnt for me anymore hehe,next time will be a quiet meal i think hehe x x


----------



## Toots3495

Afternoon my luvvies, how's everyones weekend going?
I bought a pot of manuka honey from the health shop, £18!!:wacko:. I only went for a 250g pot and 18+ strength but you can get bigger and higher strengths but the price goes up as well!
I've been researching why honey is good when ttc:
- restore and rejuvenate tired or ageing sex glands. It contains natural hormonal substances that stimulate and nourish the reproductive system.
- increases sexual stamina and endurance
- improves sexual dysfunction caused by prostatic disorders
- stimulates ovarian function and increases the biological value of the egg
- alleviate symptoms of pms.

I have a tablespoon a day on toast or just off the spoon. I'm ringing about the acupuncture tomorrow. I've changed from skimmed milk to whole and I'm putting a tablespoon of milled organic flaxseed in my cereal. Also gone back to a small glass of grapefruit juice a day, yuck!! I'm going all out this cycle so I bloody well better get a bfp!!


----------



## Toots3495

Duck I'm so very very sorry about your terrible news:hugs:. We're all hear for you as soon as you feel up to coming back.:hugs:


----------



## Starchase

Hey ladies

I am hungover oh my giddy aunt boy am I ill ha ha ha last blow out till the wedding now thou cos i am gonna get BFP and then bf bambino ha ha

think i'm still drunk pma

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

How fabulous fee, there's nothing quite like a good blow out!:happydance:
Have a hair of the dog, that'll sort you out.


----------



## Beth_welshy

The honey sounds great Lou! 
Everything else your doing sounds good too. 

Good on ya fee...hangover always equals a good night!!! 

I'm bloody symptom spotting already ... Oops

Only 3dpo got achy boobs from my armpits down to under my boobs. 
It's gonna be a long 2ww 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Can't wait to get into the 2ww with you hun!
I've just been reading that adding cinnamon to the honey has benefits aswell. Apparently women in china, japan and the far east have been using cinnamon to strengthen the uterus for centuries. Add a pinch of cinnamon to half a teaspoon of honey daily. A couple who had been ttc for 14 years tried it and they conceived twins within a couple of months! It also has aphrodisiacal properties so that's an added bonus:haha:
The honey should be raw or organic.


----------



## NandO1

Duck so sorry for your loss, will be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs:
jesus toots you are gonna be a bitch on heat this month, have you warned your hubby!
beth, sore boobs are a good sign, fingers x'd for you.
star ive been craving a beer for months now but it seems you had one for all of us, can just see you walking up the aisle with bubs in a sling suckling, it would be like something out of little britain.


----------



## Toots3495

:rofl::rofl: a bitch on heat!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: totally made me laugh out loud! Oh asked what I was reading!!!:rofl:


----------



## wishing4baby3

good afternoon ladies hope ur all doing ok,well this forgetting where i am in my cycle didnt last long at all i just need to know cause dont want to miss my time to try lol,i think this wont be to bad anyway it keeping myself relaxed once ive ovulated and not test to early,hope your hangover soon went star as mine lasted all day and was in bed by 9 haha but as long as you enjoyed urself its all that matters x x


----------



## Starchase

Oh hello ladies feel a lot better today ha ha drunken pirates on a hen night hilariously funny so so drunk it was good really good actually thinking about going away for a week break with oh and ds try and de-stress for all this baby making xxxx gonna go buy baby aspirin today and get pill popping ha ha xxx

Woman on heat oh dear yep think that is gonna be this whole thread this month and don't worry Nando and Jojo I had a skinful enough for everyone on B&B threads ha ha xxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Afternoon ladies, did you all have a nice weekend?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey everyone :wave: 

I hate Monday's but hate them even more after a week off :( 

How's everyone? 

xxx


----------



## NandO1

hey toots hows the honey going? have you started feeling the effects of it yet????????
wishing when you are ttc its very hard to stop or be relaxed about it. i tried not to test too early as i would rather have thought af had just arrived than the alternative.
star sounds like a really good night, you can always gauge a good night by the size of the hangover the next day or when i was younger and single the seriously ugly bloke i woke up with:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starchase

Oh Nando good girl lol...., that really did make me giggle out loud ha ha xxxxxxx


----------



## Ducktales

hi girls, how is everyone ?
liking the hangover threads - this will be me this week !
had my erpc yesterday and it was painful (until they gave me the morphine) but otherwise ok, not bleeding too much, but feeling tired as had a general anaesthetic.
I am ok about the whole thing, i feel like it has given me a line to draw under it all, we are upset but I am not going to dwell on it, we are focusing on the future and we had an offer accepted on a house in London on friday so i am going to think about that.
We have decided we are going out for a rare steak and bottle of wine, followed by chocolate mousse and am going to generally eat and do everything you cannot do when pregnant !!
we have decided to wait at least one AF to try again as i do not want to increase my risk of mc again and apparently the cervix is a bit thin after an erpc.
Also i dont want to be OPK'ing when there might be HCG in my body and kidding myself about things.
xxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey duck, I'm glad to hear you're ok and it sounds as if you've got a positive attitude towards the future:thumbup:. It's a good idea to wait a cycle before trying again cos at least doing that gives your body time to heal.
How's everybody else today?


----------



## Ducktales

i think i spoke to soon,
I was fine yesterday and thought I can deal with this, face it and move on (after our scan the week before i started crying and dealing with what i knew would happen)
today i cant stop crying and feel crushed
i am so angry inside

I have no one to speak to - my friends and family know but havent gone through this and i keep getting the stupid comments, its natures way, at least you can conceive etc and to be frank i wish they would all shut the f up.

rant over, DH is coming home from work to be with me.
hopefully i will feel better in the morning
xxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

:hugs: I haven't been through it Hun but I can imagine the complete heartbreak you must feel:hugs:. Allow yourself time to grieve, there's no time limit on when you should feel better. People certainly do say stupid things at times like this! Take your time to get over what you've been through. I'm certainly hear to listen and you can rant as much as you like!:hugs:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Duck I'm sending you lots of :hugs:
Your right people say things u certainly don't want to hear. 
It does get easier to face each day but it does take time. We are all here for you if you need to talk and someone that understands. 
I did find taking time out from Baby & Bump helped. 
Having sex for the first time after the MC was the hardest for me. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Starchase

Hey everyone

Duck we are here for u honey and believe me this is one of the hardest things u will ever have to go through... There were many good days and they do get more and more after first AF but the bad days creep in the best thing u can do is acknowledge the bad days don't try and get on with it on a bad day put on a weepy film and cuddle up on sofa with DH it will defo help u heal sooner,.. Beth is right and sorry to be the ones to tell u but I cried the first time we had sex after m/c but to be honest with u get it over and done with as soon as u can otherwise it will become an issue, dh will understand mine actually felt the exact same way as me and just hugged me for ages

This month is my first month ttc since it happened just haven't felt ready but this month gonna suck it up and give it ago see what happens ;)

B&B got me through it and u were a massive part of that so just drop in by whenever u need us and we will be here for u, if it wasn't for u guys don't think i'd be ready this month

How's everyone else doing? Wishing honey how are u getting on? big hugs to everyone 

Beth I can't find baby aspirin where did u get urs, almost bought 300mg so I could quarter it to get the 75mg!!! getting desperate for it now ha ha 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

I got it in Tesco. It's not called baby Aspirin. It's just low dose Aspirin. 
It's in a Yellow Box 28 tablets of 75mg. I'll check the brand later( it isn't tesco's own) 

It's St David's Day in Wales today :) been wearing my Daffodil all day

xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

They are Galpharm 
Aspirin 75mg Gastro-Resistant Tablets Enteric Coated

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Beth u have the best Tescos ever I am in London just now and been to tesco and 2 pharmacys and can't get it do u think if I quartered a 300mg that would work? I'll try again tomorrow just wanna take them now!!!!

Happy Happy St David's day do u eat anything special? xxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Oh that's crap!!! Boots would stock it I'd imagine! Yeah I'm guessing cutting a 300mg in to 1/4 would work. Probably get more for your money but more hastle. 

We normally eat Cawl (which is a lamb and veg soup/broth) and Welsh Cakes
I haven't had either today tho :( 

xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

https://www.boots.com/webapp/wcs/st...head=true&langId=-1&catalogId=11051#container

Aspirin 75mg in Boots

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Thanks honey I have been in two boots but they were airport boots probably need a proper store will grab them tomorrow so excited...

I really don't know what I am doing about this job front it is really crap and hard to decide I want the new job really bad but I want the baby more but don't think the stress from the job will let me hold onto any baby?? So scared I know that is why I m/c work far too stressful?

How are u this month?

xxxxxx


----------



## Ducktales

thanks girls,
drank a half bottle of red wine and am feeling more positive LOL !
what does baby aspirin do ... ?
xxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Oh fee its so hard. Can you take a step back in your current job? Or any other positions in the company? 

Duck glad ur feeling better honey! The aspirin is meant to help the blood flow nicely into the placenta and avoid clotting. Can also help prepare the lining for implantation. It has to be a low dose aspirin 75mg

xxx


----------



## Starchase

At the moment I am managing the department but I don't get paid to do that job I told them that I would leave if things didn't change I now have another job offer more money great job more flexibility for ds going to school but no maternity pay on 6 weeks 90% whereas I get 6 months full pay right now hence the massive issue in my head.... rarrrr annoying eh,.....

Hey Duck, my dr said that because it increases the blood flow in the uterus it makes it more nutritious therfore beans can implant alot easier plus if u have had m/c's the blood clotting can cause u to m/c so gonna give it ago see what happens lol
xxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Have u told work uv had another job offer? Maybe if you told them they would make the changes uv been asking for! If they truly appreciated the work you do they should work with u to lower your stress levels. 
Would you be able to save the extra money u earn in the new job to go towards your maternity? 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

See thats why I love this thread ha ha we all think the same yeah I have done spreadsheets and worked out that the excess wage i'd bring in if saved for 9 months would cover maternity pay for 6 months... plus I went on the gov. website and used the SMP calculator and if I start working on the 14th April I can conceive in May or june and that would still work out good for the wedding and I'd get the 90% for 6 weeks xxxxx

Thank you for that Beth it really does help honestly trying really hard to map it all out xxxx

I told one of my bosses and he said I couldn't leave and he would promote me now I've been told that they don't have the finance till april and that it will happen then i think it is just false promises again so I loose this job and then I won't leave it makes it worse that they have admitted I'm working at the wrong grade yet they wont reduce the responsibility, the work load or the stress levels..

What upsets me the most is they know about the miscarriage and nothing has changed!!! that really hurts xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

I hate the end of the financial year! I'm partly funded and always waiting to hear if we get it for the following year. 

That's terrible that they aren't being fair on you especially knowing about the mc. 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Sucks doesn't it..... hate having to worry about money and finance when all I wanna do is focus on baby making!!! We are trying so hard to be positive but my gut is telling me that nothing will change stress wise that is it really worth it I'm thinking probably not xx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning all, how's everyone today?
I'm 33 today:jo:. Had a few glasses of :wine: last night with friends and Im feeling a little tired today! Haven't got much planned for this evening as all 5 of our cats have caught a cold but 2 are actually quite ill so it's a trip to the vets tonight. No doubt that'll cost a bloody fortune!
Oh has changed his shift for today so at least I get to spend the evening with him.


----------



## wishing4baby3

Toots3495 said:


> Morning all, how's everyone today?
> I'm 33 today:jo:. Had a few glasses of :wine: last night with friends and Im feeling a little tired today! Haven't got much planned for this evening as all 5 of our cats have caught a cold but 2 are actually quite ill so it's a trip to the vets tonight. No doubt that'll cost a bloody fortune!
> Oh has changed his shift for today so at least I get to spend the evening with him.

:cake: happy birthday to you,happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear toots happy birthday to you hiphip horray :flower:
hope you have a great day :) and enjoy another glass or two of :wine: :hugs: x x x x x x


----------



## jojosmami

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOOTS!!!!!!

Sorry I've been MIA. I have so much going on right now! Have you ever had so much on your mind and been so busy you think you'll explode? I wonder if that's how Spontaneous Human Combustion happens? If so I'm in big trouble! :wacko: I have so much going on right now. I wanted so bad to get pregnant and because this will be my last one I wanted to be able to cherish every second. In stead my life is full of fighting,arguing and stress. My Mother in law is driving me crazy! I'm trying so hard to be patient and caring but its not easy considering my hormones and her being... well... her! She is impossible! Its causing so much tention between me and DH, its stressing my 5 yr old out and the worst part I can't do anything about it because I don't want to do anything to hurt my DH. That's his mom and I would never except anyone telling me to kick my mom out if she needed help like his mom. Its really not sexy to see what a mama's boy my hubby is. She has taken over my life and the whole house. Sorry for the rant but I can't talk to my DH about it because anytime I do he gets angry. I just want to scream! I'm almost 6 months preggo and I feel like I've missed the whole pregnancy!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Penblwydd Hapus Lou <<= Welsh for Happy Birthday Lou :) 

Hope uv had a lovely day. Sorry to hear your cats are unwell. Hope they get better soon and the vet bill isn't too bad. 

Jojo sounds like a very stressful time for you! Hope things get better soon. How much longer is your MIL with you for? 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, I had a fairly quite bday apart from the trip to the vets which cost £100!! One of the cats played up so my hands are covered in scratches.
I've got my first acupuncture session tomorrow and I'm really excited about it:happydance:. I've done a bit of research and it seems to have v good results in helping people conceive. The clinic I'm going to charges £35 per session. I'm hoping to get 3-4 treatments in this cycle. I'm still eating the manuka honey at least once a day, it's actually v nice put in fruit tea. 
How's everybody else? 
Jojo, it sounds like you're having a crappy time Hun. It seems v unfair that you're not able to fully enjoy your pregnancy. Is your mil living with you perminately now? It is definately not an attractive sight to see your oh behaving like a mummies boy!


----------



## Starchase

Evening ladies

How are we all, happy happy belated birthday lou, hope the cats are feeling bettter wee bugger though scratching u,.,.. Jojo u are a saint i'd go insane!!!

Started baby aspirin opks arrived this morning whooo hoooo :) lou good luck with the acupuncture honey hopefully it will work think i'd freak out at it

xxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Evening fee, apparently acupuncture doesn't hurt so I'm keeping my fingers crossed! It's got to the stage now where I'll try anything:wacko:. I'll let you all know how I get on. At £35 per session it bloody well better work!:haha:
Is this the first cycle youve tried aspirin?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Evening everyone. 

Oh your poor hand Lou! I've always wanted to try acupuncture to see what it feels like. 

Fee u actually managed to get the aspirin! Where from? When ate u starting the opks? 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Beth, I've posted on the first and second tri asking ladies to tell me their success stories while ttc using acupuncture. It's got to be worth a try I think. 
How far into the tww are you now?


----------



## Beth_welshy

Yeah good idea! Have u had much of a response? 

I'm 7DPO today :) 
I still have achy boobs (armpitish) creamy cm. 
Not much else really :( 

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Are you still taking soy?
I've had some responses and they are encouraging. Honey also seems to be a good thing to be eating, I think I'll pretty much try anything as I really don't fancy having iui:wacko:


----------



## Beth_welshy

I took the soy at the beginning of the cycle. Cd3-7 only. 
It's great your having positive feedback about the acupuncture and honey! 
Have u thought of trying soy? 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hey there

I finally got them in Boots but they were behing the counter and boy did I get questions why did I not get a prescription and how long was I gonna take them just wanted to say one cycle cos boom they are gonna work and oh yeah most importantly WHY IS IT ANY OF UR BUSINESS!!! lol silly lady panicing about me buying 75mg aspirin and u can buy 300mg for 35p in tesco get a grip lol sorry but it took me 5 chemists to finally get them ha ha 

Lou first time taking them lots of good stories about it..... has just been from women who have suffered m/c before though so will let you know? I have a friend who has had acupuncture its not sore it is just freaky seeing them in u ha ha oh actually u know what I have had it done it is fine I'm being silly xxx


----------



## Ducktales

hi girls, happy belated bday Lou
i have had acupuncture before for knee problems,
it is ok, doesnt hurt at all, just a bit cringy when they twist the needle to produce more of a reaction, but feels really lovely afterwards, like a surge of endorphins or something ! good luck with it.
i am feeling much better now, off the the docs at 5 as have a terrible headache and they think i might have an infection, so hoping i dont get signed off again, have to be in court 3 times next week and work think i took last minute annual leave, so wont be easy to explain that one away.... 
i had wine on wed night and had the most godawful hangover, can almost think about giving up the booze permanently, so that is one benefit of having been pregnant.
looking forward to getting back to ttc, but still bleeding lots at the moment.

Jojo - the MIL thing sounds awful, how long do you have left with her ?
Beth - fx'd for BFP
starchase - hope the aspirin works - my husband has a blood condition called g6pd which essentially means his blood is too thin, so i am not going to try it as he is totally allergic to aspirin, but hoping it gives you guys results
toots - how are the cats

did Annie get thrown off BNB ??
xxxx


----------



## NandO1

Hey toots hope the accupuncture works, things like reflexology are supposed to be good too. belated happy birthday hun, hope it was a good one xxx
beth your symptoms sound good fingers x'd for your bfp.
star dont you just hate being interrogated by friggin staff over whether you can have a tablet or not, if they dont want you to have them then dont bloody sell them.
Jojos what a rough time you are having, you are too nice.
Duck i know you have an important job but you have got to take care of yourself first, so if they sign you off they sign you off.
I had a bug i think yesterday was vomiting like linda blair without the headspin thing! I also got a surprise in my verbaudet order, lovely pair of maternity jeans and a dirty thong, (it smelled) Am disgusted! oh and i did get a fab bunch of flowers from oh for our anniversary today... bless him, he must be keeping the diamonds for when he gets home...not xx


----------



## Ducktales

hi girls, have an infection and signed off for a week but doc said i can go back on monday if the antibiotics have kicked in and i feel better.
What are everyones plans for the weekend ?
i have my husbands cousins hen do today, though fortunately she doesnt drink so it was supposed to be pampering, lunch then chocolate making class.
I had already pulled out of the chocolate making as it is £45 each ! and i wanted to save that for the baby, but am feeling so rubbish am also pulling out of lunch, so have a manicure at 12 and then home again.
SIL is pissed off with me for letting her down, and keeps posting things on facebook like "i have had such a bad day.." if only she knew what a bad day was !
Do you think now is the time to remind her that she turned up 4 hours late to my hen do and stayed for 30 mins, due to her period pains...." !!! LOL
xxxx


----------



## Ducktales

oh yes and forgot to add that GP was so lovely, she said she was amazed at how well DH and are were coping and that we could TTC straight away, as soon as i have a BFN !

feeling v. positive
xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Happy Anniversary for yesterday Nand. Hope your feeling better and that the bug has gone. 

Duck I hope the infection clears up and the antibiotics kick in. Do make sure you take it easy. 
Great that your GP is so supportive! I'm glad your feeling positive about things :) 


I'm 9DPO today. Really want to test! Lol. Boobs are much more achy and felt a little nauseous first thing this morning. Had lots of creamy cm yesterday. 
I have cheapies from B&M bargains that are 25mui I might try tomorrow. 

xxx


----------



## NandO1

Duck glad to see you are feeling positive hope you enjoyed your manicure, a few months back there was a load of things about ttc after m/c and it said that you were 40% more likely to have a healthy full term pregnancy if you didnt wait the 6 months they recommend, hope the antibiotics kick in soon. Dont know what happened with annie but she certainly was a strange one, I work in a hospital and see some terrible things and it makes you realise how trivial some people can be, you sil doesnt know she is born if her worst day is because someone pulled out of a hen do! 

beth your symptoms sound really good, really want to say test as would love to see a bfp but giving it another day is sensible, but hey when has ttc been a sensible process. 
Still feel a bit ropey from the bug dont feel like eating but thats doing my expanding arse a favour!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Starchase

Hiya

How are we all doing? I've been taking the aspirin now so hoping to have some answers this month...

Well the job drama is still here and very much annoying I was head hunted on thursday so now I have 3 job offers and it is bamboozling my mind more than ever, I have told the newest company as of yesterday that they have to pull together the package by tuesday they are the best company offer so fingers crossed it comes out good... the CEO of the company said to me on the phone that he wanted to hire me but he understood that I really wanted more family he then said I only have to work with them for 1 month before I am eligible for maternity pay!!! He sadi that they would be hiring me for the long run not the short term which really did make me feel happier

How is everyone else getting on? Now Beth did you behave or did u POAS already ha ha I am on CD 9 so I can POAS tomorrow onwards hence if job offer crap on tues we try this month no matter and try not to miss a month

Congratulations on ur anniversary Nand xxxx

Duck hope ur infection clears up really quickly I am delighted that you are having a PMA day focus on the future it is great I wish I didn't have the drama then I could focus on TTC again oh rrrrrrrrrr this is really hard

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girlies, how's everyone doing?
Nand, belated happy anniversary Hun. 
Duck, sorry about the infection Hun. Keep feeling positive and I very much admire how well you are coping:hugs:. What do you do for a living, I seem to remember that you are in the police but I may be getting confused about that:dohh:
Beth, anything new Hun?
Fee, head hunted! How fabulous!!!
Jojo, where's our updated bump pic? You must have grown more since the last one!
I'm on cd11 and the grapefruit juice has certainly made a difference to the cm! I'm leaking!!!!!! Tmi!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: I've eaten so much honey that I've now got to buy another pot and at £18 per pot that's not great! Eating natural yogurt with flax seed and drinking fruit tea with a spoon full of honey in it plus drinking pineapple juice and having acupuncture. What else can I do?!??!


----------



## jojosmami

Hi ladies. 
Toots, I think that's all you can do luv! But it all sounds great! I remember that leaking feeling too!! 
Nand, sorry so late but Happy Anniversary.
Duck, how are you feeling
Beth, how are you doing hunni?

Here is an updated bump pic

However this weekend I popped again so there will be another one to come. Sorry if this is TMI but I was on antibiotics for a sinus infection a couple weeks back and I got a serious yeast infection from them. Worst one I've ever had! Called the Dr to see what I could use and they gave me the name of the meds. Well the drug store I went to didn't have that brand so figured I'd wait till the morning(this was Fri) but I went to pee and there was blood( plus unbelievable itchiness and burning) So I had my hubby take me to another store to grab the meds. As soon as I saw the blood I was really freaked out but it was pink and I kept trying to figure out where it was coming from, inside or the outside. I thought I only had it on the outside so I figured the cream would help. Sat,Sun no blood and slowly but surly infection going away but I've been having unusual cramping. Baby boy has been jumping,kicking and what feels like running in there so I haven't put much thought to it but now I have more bleeding and its more red. I'm freaking out and really trying to avoid going to the hospital especially having them digging in my parts while having an infection:shy: Just took a shower and gonna wait a bit and if I see one more drop of anything with color I'm gonna call my Dr. Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey everyone (wave)

Any news on the job front Fee? Great that your being headhunted!
Toots your routine sounds great! Are you gonna do opks to detect OV? 
Jojo what a lovely bump :) Sorry to hear if your infection. The bleeding must be very worrying. Make sure you call the doctor if u see anymore! 
Duck how are you feeling? Is your infection clearing up? 

I'm 12DPO I'm testing negative with 25Mui. I have saved some urine and I'm tempted to go get a FRER but they have given me evaps in the past :( 
Maybe I'm just out :( 
My sense of smell has increased tho lol 
What do you all think? 

xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Well Beth, If you were me I would be running to get a FRER. I'm crossing everything I have for you!!! 
Fee, I think you should go with your heart! Or you could always put your options in a bag and pick randomly? :haha:

I haven't had any more bleeding so I think I'm ok. Have to go get my shot today so will ask them about it. 

Toots, how you felling hunni? Still leaking?


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls, 
jojo that is a fantastic bump you've got there! I'm so glad to hear the bleeding has stopped, what a worry that must have been.
Beth, don't count yourself out yet. It's still early, maybe try a frer and see what happens. I've got my fingers crossed for you.
Hows everyone else today?

I'm not leaking as bad as I was so maybe ovulation has happened:shrug:. I wish I'd bought some more opk to keep track of it but I didnt get round to it:dohh:. I've got another session of acupuncture on thursday so I'm looking forward to that. I'm feeeling hopeful that it'll help:thumbup:


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies sorry not been on much but i really am trying to take ttc off my mind as much as pos and i even didnt realise that i was in ovulation week till right around the day i ovulated which i think is good because i was stress free completerly :)im not holding out that this is my month though so not even thinking of what my body is doing and not been this relaxed for a while about ttc but my friend is due to have her baby in a wk so im sure when i see hee little baby boy it may all come bk and il be like i just want it now haha,
jojo-glad the bleeding has stopped but id defo go the doctors if it appears again as even if it is nothing and has been caused by the infection you will know and wont worry as much,im loving the bump too,it seems everywhere i look there is bumps at the mo hehe
toots-hope the acupuncture works for you and you soon get ur bfp as that would be ace
did any of you watch one born every minute last night,a lady had 4 late m/c in the space of 3 yrs so in between them it must of took a while to get caught again but she finally gave birth to a healthy baby boy so it will happen for us still ttc im so sure of it :) x x x x


----------



## Ducktales

Hi everyone, how are you all ?
Nand, happy anniversary Hun. 
Beth, fingers crossed, symptoms sound good
Fee, head hunted that is fantastic - what do you do
Jojo, Great pic, hope you are feeling better and all those nasty symptoms have stopped
Toots fx'd for O !! I am a Detective on the fraud squad.
Wishing - thats cool about not thinking about things, i wish i could be that chilled !

Well my infection seems to be clearing up, work is busy which is good, am feeling very PMA about things and just want to stop bleeding now, but it seems to have tapered off which is good. Going to test this weekend, as am was still testing BFP last Sunday which is quite annoying.
Want my pregnancy symptoms to go, have nausea still and a thickness around my waist which is not going, would like to go swimming for exercise but cant for 6 weeks as infection risk.
Also want to be close to DH again but we are both scared to DTD in case of bleeding and pain - sorry TMI !
xxxx


----------



## Starchase

Hi there

Thank you all for your advice on the job front I am a Marine Renewable Energy Manager I now have 3 job offers and a promotion offer at my existing work!!! It's annoying but if the package comes in tomorrow which was due today :( unfortunately it didn't arrive as the CEO was very busy he text to apologise which must be good sign then I am well and trully out of there whoo hoo :) and I will save all of the excess money each month as maternity leave then use the stress free surroundings to get pg...

How is everyone getting on?

Jojo bump is amazing so cute bet you just sit with ur hands on it all the time, sorry about the infection that trully sucks guaranteed that the blood is coming from the infection rather than bubba but if anything else materialises u get that ass to the dr we have come to far with this bubba we really don't want anymore jojo drama lol,....

Lou we are so close this month this is exciting when do u think u are ovulating have u had niggling yet?

Beth its not over yet doll we have been through this one to many times now sense of smell ooohhh good sign see what tomo brings fx'd for u xx

Duck I really wanted to be a forensic criminologist but couldn't get a job in Scotland did pathology as my degree loved it though what an amazing job u have and I'm sure you can keep urself busy if need be just try not to get to involved and have some time for u to get over all of this honey don't worry about getting close again we were devastated the first time after m/c but it does get easier just try and focus on what will be not what has happened xx

Wishing I am sending you big hugs honey xxxx

Nando big ass ha ha its not big ur pregnant, oh I know when has ttc ever been sensible eh never I think its gonna be funny though especially if lou and I are due AF same time as I am gonna have u all screaming at me test test test as not gonna do it for 2 weeks so funny can hear the post now lol...

Well my OPK is getting there.... I think it might actually be positive on thursday whoo hoo wondering if the aspirin is making it a day earlier... feeling mega bitchy this month though poor oh actually have to stop myself screaming and shouting at everyone oops

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

Hey ladies

Missing u all xxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Star! WhOO wHOO on the pos OPK! Was it pos today? THe bleeding stopped and noe the infection is going away so I am super happy! ANd yes, I do just constantly rub my belly. Even though Its my 3rd one I'm still in amazement that there is a baby in there! I'm glad things are working out for you on the job front! 

How are you ladies doing?

My friend who TTC for 2 yrs, who had 2 IUI's and is now 2 wks behind me in her pregnancy found out today the sex of the baby. She having a boy, AND ANOTHER BOY! She's having TWINS! Its so exciting and such a surprise. They said when she was getting the IUI that there were 2 eggs present ready to be released but @ her 7 wks scan they only saw 1 baby. She hadn't had another Ultrasound till today so she had no idea! Just goes to show you that there are not always clear signs of twins. She losing weight, I had way more :sick: than her, she didn;t feel movement extra early, at all her prenatal appt each month they only heard one heart beat, and her belly is measuring at a normal belly size for a single baby @ 21wks, and I'm measuring big! This means I'm going to be caring for 3 newborns, 2 two year olds, 1 4 yr old and 1 6 yr old everyday! And the sick thing is I CAN"T WAIT!


----------



## Starchase

Oh wow twins that is amazing what a surprise that would be I couldn't imagine what it must feel like to be told or to carry two!! carrying my son was an amazing feeling and I think its the whole bump and stroking it is what I miss most lol

Not quite positive yet but feeling really ill I have a massive bug that is making me feel worse when I think about bding... not done it yet as I have felt so bad so reckon I'm out this month after all that :( 

glad ur feeling better Jojo and the bleeding has stopped honey xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey everyone. 

15DPO today no AF and Negative HPT. 
Don't know what on earth is going on dont think I'll get a BFP. Maybe I didn't even ovulate :( 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hang in there honey how is ur tummy feeling??

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Felt like AF was going to start the other night and had a few twinges accross my stomach but that's it really. 
I know deep down that I'm out :( just wish AF would turn up now, just wanna start a new cycle now. 

Sorry to hear your feeling ill Fee. Hope y feel better soon. What CD r u on? 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Today is CD15??? very faint opk not getting dark at all?? hopefully it will darken this wknd but hopefully i feel better to bd doubt it though :(

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi everyone. 

Fee r u feeling better, did u get that positive opk? 
How's everyone else? 

I'm 17DPO today. Had a negative test yesterday so I'm thinking maybe I didn't ovulate. 

Do you think I should take Agnus Castus to bring on AF so I can start over again or just wait it out a few more days? 

xxx


----------



## Ducktales

hi everyone, fx'd that you did ov and af is late, it is a nightmare waiting
how is everyone ?
i am good, the day i came off the antibiotics i got a sore throat and bad cough - WTF !
so didnt do much this weekend, just cooked sweet potato and chilli & leek and potato soup as part of my economy drive to cut lunchtime costs and DH is slow cooking a harissa lamb shoulder and chocolate pudding, yum yum.
Well TMI but we DTD and it was fine, a bit painful but not so bad.
I stopped bleeding 3 days ago, 9 days after erpc and have started bleeding again today heavily nearly 2 weeks on. I dont know what to think - it cant be AF as no cramping, but surely not still from ERPC ?
wish it would all stop now !


----------



## Starchase

Well I don't think I ovulated either!!!! no positive OPK no faint line now at all oh well who knows..... not sure what too do or make of this eh.. xxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't be around but I've had a week off and stupidly decided to start decorating our bedroom. I hate decorating!!!!!!!!!! I'm knackered and I've broken all my nails plus the room is still a bloody mess!!
How's everybody else? :hugs:


----------



## wishing4baby3

good morning ladies how are you all on this loverly morning,
Toots i know the feeling,me and oh decided to decorate the frontroom last monday and even though its almost done the rest of the house is now a tip and halfway through i was asking myself why i started it hahaha,how are you feeling though as ive noticed your one day behind me,i was doing so good with not symptom spot but these last couple of days have been hard,im stupidly tired,bloated,feeling sick when hungry but mainly in the morning,achey boobs,very moody and even woke with bloating this morning and im bk on my oranges haha,i really want it be possitive but part of me is thinking its my body playing tricks,
Star have you seen a doctor about your ovulation as i was talking to a lady a few wks ago who told me she only ovulates from one ovary so it doesnt happen every month for her,i would like to say though she now has a gorgeous little girl,maybe your doctors could look into it for you to check as it wont hurt,il keep my fingers crossed that you have though or it happens any day now :),
how is everyone else doing and are you feeling beta jojo x x x x


----------



## Starchase

I have no idea what is going on with my body pretty gutted will make dr appointment for next monday, 

Jan - m/c 
Feb - 25 day cycle (usually 28-29 days without fail)
March - no ovulation

???

XXxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

star it could be ur bodys way of getting it ready to carry a healthy baby for the whole 9 months as it took me 4 months get preg after my october m/c to m/c again last month and im also worrying i dont ovulate from my left ovary as i only get ovulation pain from my right one but the doctors wont look into it for me because they said they cant see me having a problem with having 2 kids and being young,i really hope things get sorted for you soon hun big :hugs: and please let us know if there is any change :) x x x x


----------



## Beth_welshy

18DPO No AF. Ive kept my FMU so I can test later. 
Had some snobby type cm just now. Have no idea what's going on! 
:( :( :(


----------



## wishing4baby3

keeping my fingers crossed for you beth,sending plenty of baby :dust: your way x x


----------



## Toots3495

Morning all, how's everybody today?
Beth, have you tested again?


----------



## Starchase

Hello all

Right are u ready for this?/?/? Well I pee'd on an OPK on sunday low and behold line appeared again but still not positive... I had EWCM loads yesterday and now cramping low down like Ov... I also had a lot of EWCM again this morning and it was very blood streaked cm??

Now I am offcially confuzzled any ideas?

XXxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

Starchase said:


> Hello all
> 
> Right are u ready for this?/?/? Well I pee'd on an OPK on sunday low and behold line appeared again but still not positive... I had EWCM loads yesterday and now cramping low down like Ov... I also had a lot of EWCM again this morning and it was very blood streaked cm??
> 
> Now I am offcially confuzzled any ideas?
> 
> XXxxx

hi hun :wave: they only thing i can think of is and dont take me up on it completerly but maybe ovulation will be happening any day soon so id keep testing and for the fact ur tests have picked up the ovulation hormone since sunday i have read that some months you can have extra and so it will pick it up anywhere in ur cycle and will give a light line so that could be why it picked it up so defo keep testing and hope you could just be ovulating a little late than normal :) x x x


----------



## Starchase

Thank you wishing well i pee'd on a stick and positive tonight was light at 3pm so bding for me whoo hoo I did not know that ovulation can give u blood streaked mucus ?? learn something new everyday x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey everyone. 

Tested again today...can see something on an Asda HPT but I really have to look for it, so not sure if it's a'n EVAP. It probably is an EVAP as I'm 19DPO today. We didn't BD at all after 1DPO so unless DH has Super sperm and that i ov later than i thaught I find it highly unlikely Will test again on Thursday.

Great news bout the positive opk fee. The blood streaked cm could be OV bleeding I had it my first soy cycle but was more like spotting. 

xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Morning ladies! Sorry haven't been round much! So much going on here. Tried to catch up a bit by reading thru the posts.

Star, I've heard of lots of women who have had light bleeding during O time. Do you think stress could have anything to do with the weird cycle stuff going on? Did you and OH :sex: I really didn't like using the O sticks. I only used them to help with my POAS addiction. I always had very strong symptoms around O time and pretty much knew what day It happened for me, and I never got a true Pos test. When is the wedding again?

Beth, I hope this is it for you hunni. I know how you feel with just wanting a new cycle to start.Its so emotional and you just want a definite yes or no! The guessing, tipping tests and getting your hopes up, its all so hard! But when you get that :bfp: its all worth it!! I can't wait to share that with you! (All of you)

Toots, my love! How's everything going? Def want to see pics of the room when its done! How many sessions of acupuncture have you had so far? Do you feel different? When is the next Dr appt?

Ladies I feel you all need some PMA!!! A little pep in your TTC step!!! :smug::smug::smug: ladies! They say being relaxed and happy is the best thing for getting knocked up!! Also I was watching a morning news program and a lady was on there talking about TTC and fertility issues. She had trouble conceiving and tried for 8 yrs or something and finally got her DD after IVF and then conceived her DS naturally! She had joined a support group just 2 months before her :bfp: The point of the story is she promised that if she ever got pregnant she would help other ladies who were going thru the same thing. She did tons of research and started a group of women who get together once a month and talk about there issues and such! She was convinced that joining that group helped her conceive. So she took the idea to some big college and they did a study on it. They found that once a woman joined a support group, something like 67% of them got pregnant within a couple of months. They did the study over a couple yrs and they couldn't believe the results!!! So maybe you ladies could find one in your area. It can't hurt being around other women who are going thru the same things! Sending lots of love and hugs!!!!!!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Starchase

Hey Jojo

You girls are my support group wonder if that counts or whether u have to be close enough to share the hormones?? My wedding is on the 5th May 2012 so excited getting things booked whoo hoo so much fun, I have no idea what my body is doing just wait and see now hopefully sort itself out next month oh well never mind this month eh lol :) 

Yeah I think I just have to much stress going on in my life just now causing everything to go stupid

xxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning girls, how's everybody feeling?
Well I think I'm out yet again as I had some brown tinged cm this morning. I always get that a few days before af. I really have had enough now. WTF is going on with me?! We've both had the all clear from the hospital and we do all the right things and I've not once got anywhere near a bfp in 2 years!!!!


----------



## jojosmami

AWWWWW Toots!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better hunni. I wish I could take all the pain and heartache away from you and give you the BFP you deserve! Have you decided to go with the IUI? How do you go about that? I just feel so gutted for you luv. I really wish I could be there for you in person and give you a big hug!


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks jojo:kiss:. I was feeling crappy this morning so had a little moan but I'm trying to muster up some pma. Hows things with you and bubba? Is mother in law still with you?


----------



## jojosmami

Its totally understandable how your feeling TOots! I would be freaking out by now! I really admire all your strength! 
Me and Jadiel are doing good. I can't wait to see him. Today is actually my V-Day! Feeling relieved that I made it this far considering all the trouble I've had in the beginning. I'm having reactions to my shots now. Its crazy. They give me the injection in my butt so now I have 2 big,swollen, itchy,painful lumps above each butt cheek! THere is nothing they can do because if I stop the shots I'll go into labor so guess I have to deal with an itchy ass!! Baby is moving around alot and I don't know how women complain about it! I love it! Getting pretty big though. Starting to get uncomfortable. But I'm loving every second! Sending you sooooo much love and :dust: to all!!!


----------



## annie00

hey everyone.. how is everyone im sorry i anit been online in for ever we just been livin life day to day'!!!!

Wishin and toots- im so sorry .. yall are in my preys!!
Jojo- congrats on the baby boy!!
Beth- how r u ??

ASFM- i went to the dr on the 28th of feb. and we talked about my cycles and they look at me down there but did not give me a pap im not due for a pap till april.. Anyways they took me off the metforphin and took 8 vilves of blood and i got to go back on april 11 for my blood results and see if im ovulating... But they got my tempin untill i go back... I have my chart on FF but im so confused if i am ovulatin are not... is there anyway yall could look at my chart and see what is goin on.. me an dh are doin good just waitin to see what the results are gonna be...


----------



## Toots3495

Congratulations on v day jojo:happydance:. A painful itchy arse, oh dear!!:wacko:. What is it that they are jabbing you with to stop labour? Is it a hormone?


----------



## jojosmami

Yea, its called 17HP its a progesterone shot. Since my son was wks early and my DD was almost 8 wks early trying to keep this baby inside as long as possible!


----------



## annie00

this is my chart please look at it and tell me what u think!!!:flower:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Oh Lou I'm sending you lots if hugs!!!! I'm cussing my fingers for you that it happens soon! 
Jojo hope the shot works and that u manage to go full term! 

I tested again today and as I thought it was a BFN. No idea what's happened this cycle. The soy can't have worked. 

Fee any news on the job front? 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hi there

Well u wanna see the OPK I got last night it was BURGUNDY!!!!!! I have never in my life seen one as dark as that crazy we bd everyday since Monday as I felt so bad at beginning of week so fx'd... Got a telephone conference tomo for new job very excited about it but even more so we are heading to manchester this wknd for a break can't wait gonna be a right laugh and relaxed stick beanie stick ha ha XXxxx

Lou I am sending u big hugs that is just pants and not fair I wanna see ur BFP never mind my own lol xx

Beth what is going on with ur cycle? it's just nuts is this ur first cycle back on soya?

Jojo I didn't know they had shots to keep bubba in I will look into it as dh was 33 weeker 

Off to bed knackered xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

The burgundy OPK sounds fantastic!!!!! Lots of BD for you!!
Hope the telephone conference went well! Good luck! And enjoy a lovely weekend away!!! 

I have a lovely weekend of cleaning and washing ahead of me :( 

xxx


----------



## annie00

hey beth how are u ?


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls,
Fee, Sounds as if you're in with a damn good chance this cycle:happydance:, a burgundy opk sounds great:thumbup:. Hope you enjoy your weekend away.
Beth, Did you try taking anything to try and settle your cycle down? Perhaps something like epo would get your cycle back on track:shrug:. 
Jojo, hows you? Anything nice planned for the weekend?
Duck, Hope everything is ok with you.
Wishing, How are things going with you?

I'm only getting really tiny amounts of brown stuff at the moment (sorry tmi!) but I'm still not holding out any hope at all of a bfp. I'm not even going to bother testing, just wait for my usual monthly visit from af. I don't know whether to try another cycle of acupuncture or not, I'm just so fed up with this now. Tomorrow should be nice as I've got a friend that works for clinique and shes asked me to go and be a model for her tomorrow so she can demonstrate make-up and skin care so that should be quite good:thumbup:


----------



## Ducktales

hiya girls, how is everyone ?

i had another scan at EPU and they have found 1cm of tissue left from ERPC...
Am on antibiotics again for another week.
On the plus side, he said he could see a large ovulation follicle on my ovary, which was good and that hopefully my period would take the remaining tissue away with it, was told if i am still getting a BFP after 8 weeks to see the GP again - it is 4 weeks on Monday.
He said that even if we tried to DTD it wouldnt work this month as still have pregnancy tissue and that the follicle was abnormally large so not to risk it going wrong and to wait for a proper period first.
AHHH!!!!

am knackered so sorry this is short and sweet but love to everyone
xxxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

good morning ladies
awwwww duck your having such a bad time at the mo arnt you,bet you just wish it would sort itself out so you can try again,you sound like ur staying possitive though which is good,sending you :hugs: x x x

star that is brill news good luck for this month,bet ur over the moon now you know uv ovulated and come on little swimmers swim swim swim lol x x x

toots i have everything crossed for you and uv done well not testing but try stay possitive,hope you have a greatday today too it sounds like fun :) x x x

jojo hope ur little man stays all snuggled up inside ur belly till at least 38 weeks,bet its stressfull not knowing if he will or not,did ur other children have stay in hospital when they were early or were they strong enough x x x

well af for me is due today or tomoz,im feeling shattered,cravings for oranges are as bad as last month with my m/c,bloating for almost a week,achy boobs on and off,very irritable and a feeling of heavyness behind my pubic bone and cant stop eating,if its not pregnancy then id say im going have a very bad af when it kicks in but just got wait till tomoz night before i can say its late and if it is ill test in a wks time,now that will be hard but i just want get past the 5 wk mark which ive not done with my m/c x x x x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

good morning ladies hope ur all ok,well today af should defo show up but im having no af symptoms at all so will be suprised if it does but hoping that if it is going show it shows today because im starting to get my hopes up and once i come to tomoz i know il be upset if the :witch: does come,i really want to test now too so finding that hard as im craving vinto pop now too but im sticking to my guns and the earliest il be testing is friday,im off on a nice long walk today with oh,the kids and our dog so hopefully that will take my mind of it for a few hours x x x


----------



## Starchase

Hello Ladies

wishing I just noticed that my son is ages with your daughter when is her birthday ds is 5 in June, Wow u don't have long to go until u test do u? I have ages and ages lol...

How is everyone getting on?

XXxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi star yeah she will be 5 on 26th july so they are very close in age,its been the quickest 2ww ive had with being more relaxed about it but with af being due today n still no sign ive started getting impatient lol,it will soon come round for you to test n maybe try keep urself as busy as pos n it will come round quicker and at least you know u defo ovulated now :) x x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Fx for you wishing! 

How did the job conference call go fee? Did u have a nice weekend away? Did plenty of bd I hope! 

I'm still waiting for AF, been taking AC for the past 3days hoping that will bring it on and I can start the next cycle! 
Had a pretty emotional day yesterday, we should have been celebrating the half way mark :( had a few teary moments. Feel much better today tho! 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Oh Beth big cuddles honey... i hate those wobbly days so glad ur feeling better today, weekend in manchester was brilliant we went to the game as well which was a giggle.., think we more than covered the bases with bding so fx'd well job front bit crazy again have a second call tomo morning regarding contract terms so think it went really well.. I have to try and work out what DPO I am on forgot to look lol.. if thats not relaxed don't know what is really word AF would have been due this friday but I'm now 8 days late I think lol

So 13 day luteal phase is what I usually have so better start working it all out lol :)

Wishing they are really close aren't they my ds was due July but arrived 34weeks XXxx


----------



## Toots3495

:cry:I'm out yet again girls and I'm completely crushed. I've spent this evening in other halfs arms sobbing. I don't know where to find any more pma.
Sorry for being on a complete downer but I can't remember the last time I felt so low.:cry: I don't know where to go from here.


----------



## Beth_welshy

Oh Lou I'm so sorry. Sending you big hugs!!!!!
Im not really sure what to suggest. Do u feel everything u tried last cycle improved it at all? Maybe u need to give it another cycle. 
Or try something else? 
The months I got my BFPs this is what I used:

1st time
Agnus Castus
EPO
Prenatal

2nd time
Soy (days3-7) (120mg 3-4) (160mg 5-7)
Vitamin B 50Complex
EPO
Prenatal

Lots of love hunni. We are here for you!!! 

xxx


----------



## annie00

hey ladies.... TOOTS im so sorry sweetie... 

Everyone eles dont give up.. hey yall look at my chart.. do yall think i ovulated are what?


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies how you doing,
im really sorry toots and i know nothing i will say will make you feel beta about everything and i honestly do hope you get ur bfp soon x x x x,
and sorry that af isnt coming for you beth,bet thats worse than anything cause you cant get on with ttc x x x x
annie i know nothing about charts sorry 

i feel awful telling you all right now but i know ud want to know but i caved and tested today at 1 day late and got a bfp so been very lucky to get caught so soon after last months m/c but still got wait to see if its a sticky x x x


----------



## jojosmami

:hugs::hugs: Toots, I'm so sorry luv! Again I'm at a loss of words to make you feel better. I would be just as devastated as you are right now hunni. I'll say the same thing to you as I did to Beth, Cry, Scream, Shout, Be Mad, Be Sad be anything you have to! Go thru all the emotions! We'll be here for you as much as possible!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

:happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee:
CONGRATS WISHING!!! Did you get a pic of it? How do you feel? ANy symptoms? So you were 1 day late for your AF? Congrats again hunni! Sending you tons of sticking power!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi jojo thankyou,it looks beta on my phone or in person, but tell me if you can see it easilywas a little gutted though as i dont like blue dye tests but oh brough them,it showed up straight away though n i suppose if it was an evap it wouldnt have done,im craving vimto pop,oranges,painfull boobs since 6dpo,cramping on n off.bloated since 6dpo and in bed easily by 9pm lol,how are you doing x x


----------



## Starchase

WISHING WHOO HOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't you ever ever feel bad about such amazing news we need to hear BFP news it makes us all realise that we are not doing this month after month for nothing!!! Fantastic news :) :) I'm/we are all delighted for you xx

Oh Lou big hugs baby doll, where are you on the IVF list now? Have they given you any indication of when u will be seen... but you know what this is only the second cycle since HSG (first cycle didn't count as it was so close to the treatment) and first cycle doing acupuncture I really think that you need to go for it again this month (I know u will anyway :)) but honestly me, you and Beth have come to far now its gonna happen...

Tell you what for some freaky reason I am super PMA today they funny thing is its not about me its about all of you lol, the good thing about all this is Beth was down at the wknd and we picked her up and hugged her back to positivity now it is ur turn and I know it will be me again soon but thats why we are all here for each other XXxxx 

Biggest scottish hugs to everyone how are you feeling Jojo xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou star,i honestly didnt expect it this month with only m/c 4 wks ago but it goes to show anything is possible and ul all get ur bfp soon too,for me im not that excited yet just got get past sunday n then il relax and get very excited lol,i also only beded oh twice again around ovulation,think it was 2 days before and o day so maybe being more relaxed does work beta sometimes,i felt a little bad posting with toots being so sad and i know its not nice when your thinking its never going to happen but it will :) x x x


----------



## jojosmami

Def a :bfp:!! So excited for you! Craving for oranges is a big def sign!! So happy for you!


----------



## Starchase

Biggest smiles ever coming from my living room right now so chuffed for you I know exactly what you mean about trying to keep it real.. I'm not gonna test until I would be 6 weeks so 2 week late finding it tough already though as I ovulated 8 days late therefore AF should have been due this friday/..... how oh how am I gonna resist testing now no fair ha ha 

It totally will happen for us too and you have a sticky sticky bean I know it :) full faith all the way

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou and star it will get very hard the moment af is late as i shouldnt of been testing for another 5 days but even oh got excited and caved n said il get you a test we need know lol and jojo ive eaten that many ive had to stop myself now as cant stay of the toilet hahaha x x x


----------



## Starchase

Superb Wishing how many DPO are u then? fantastic xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

14 to 15dpo hun x x


----------



## Starchase

Brilliant you know what I just worked out if I wait till 2 weeks late I don't test until 12th April that is a life time away ha ha 

Bet I cave lol :) xxx


----------



## NandO1

wishing hun thats fantastic news:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: at least with those oranges you'll be keeping the constipation at bay!!!!!!!!!!!

Star i cannot believe you havent tested, you must have a will of iron! Are you late for af? good luck hun. xxxx

toots hun af turning up is always crushing. did you sort out the iui? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Beth are you still late? have you tested again?


----------



## jojosmami

Star, you should get an award if you wait that long to test!!! That would be impossible for me! Even after my chemicals I couldn't help but start testing @ 6dpo! :shy: One month I started testing @ 3dpo! :wacko: 
Wishing, in the beginning of my pregnancy I ate so many oranges that my hands started to get a permeant orange smell to them! I drank a gallon of orange juice a day, and they sell 10lb of oranges and I would go thru that in 2 days! I still drink a ton of orange juice. What's so crazy is I really am not a big fan of orange juice! What did OH say?


----------



## wishing4baby3

star i think you may cave too lol:haha: and just realised im 15 to 16dpo not 14 haha,got so dipsy laterly and also i dyed my hair 2 days ago and had a bad reaction to it and the last time that happened was when i was preg with my little boy so no more hair dying for me now haha,thankyou nand01 and thats very true but it has got to the point i have to run a mile if a let any wind escape :blush: n it always seems to be when im out lolol x x


----------



## jojosmami

Hey Nand! Wow cant believe your almost done! How do you feel? Do you have any thoughts on what team you might be? I bet your getting so excited!


----------



## wishing4baby3

im the same jojo i cant even open one usually i hate the way they smell n the taste is usually not for me except last month when preg as it was my craving and then again this time,i get through 5 large oranges a day and thats only cause oh wouldnt let me eat more than that lol and drank alot of apple juice till i got the craving for vimto haha,oh is excited n keeps saying i know its a sticky this time haha,lets hope it is :)


----------



## Starchase

Hey Nand

How are u doing.... not long now eh almost into single figures seems like it has flown by doesn't it?

Today I am on 3DPO so still 10 days now till AF my cycle completely went wild this month I was convinced I didn't ovulate no positive OPK and my lovely girls convinced me too keep bding and using OPK and low and behold I ovulated 8 whole DAYS late so AF should have been due this Friday but not due now till 2nd april lol so another 2 weeks on that is the 16 april oh my lord this is gonna be hard :)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

That's so sweet! I can't wait to find out what your having now! I'm getting pretty good at guessing the gender from the scan pics!


----------



## Starchase

Ha ha Jojo our baby gender guru fantastic when do u find out the sex of ur baby in America? We don't find out till 20 wk scan

Xxxx


----------



## NandO1

jojos you didnt predict for me..... im sooooooooo nearly done feel huge, how are you? not long for you either, it has gone sooo quick.
star i completely misread your posts i thought you were 8 days late for af, i think we should take bets as to which day you will cave and test. just think though what a nice mature good egg you produced and all his swimmers waiting in the wings for it. roll on bfp xx


----------



## Starchase

Thank you Nand that post was really lovely I defo think a wager on when I cave would be a great idea almost guaranteed to happen at some point!! lol :) ooohhh Jojo that sounds like a challenge lol whats Nand having ???? xxxx


----------



## jojosmami

By your avatar pic Nand I say boy! Do you have any new or updated pics?

Star, usually depending on your insurance you don't find out till your 20wk scan. I found out at 16wks with my DD though.


----------



## NandO1

https://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i368/mags74/18012011074.jpg

jojos my 20 week scan,


----------



## jojosmami

I say BOY!!!! What do you think?


----------



## Starchase

I say beautiful baby lol xxx


----------



## annie00

CONGRATS Wishing!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

how is everyone eles?

would yall take a look at my chart ... i had loads of jelly like cm yesterday so we BD last night... And the best part of it all is i told him i think i was O.. and he rolled over and dtd.. wow... :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

but i didnt temp at regular time i temped 4 hrs later.. so take that in consideration!!!
 



Attached Files:







chart on the 21.jpg
File size: 60.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Toots3495

:happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::wohoo: Huge congratulations wishing:happydance:. Please don't feel bad that you posted your lovely news when I was having a bad day. I know you girls would be pleased for me just as I am for you:thumbup:.
I'm guessing you're having a baby boy Nand:baby:
Thankyou girls for you're kind and supportive words, I kind of went into meltdown yesterday:dohh:. 
How's everybody doing?


----------



## Starchase

Toots everyone is allowed a melt down we wouldn't be normal if we just excepted this month after month

big cuddles hopefully tomo a better day xxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Annie, its really hard to read your chart correctly because you didn't temp at reg times and didn't start @ day 1. Do you think you O'd?


----------



## JNA

I had no clue this thread was still going. It seems like yesterday when alot of us were miserable in the 2ww now its swollen feet and counting kicks lol


----------



## annie00

i thought i ovulated yesterday but my temps dropped to 96.71.. my breast are achy bad im breakin out and mild low cramps.. i bet she is about to arrive!!! lovely:(


----------



## annie00

nand i think i O 2 days ago to but ff hasnt confirmed it.. i had EWCM i think it was VAERY WET down there all day long that day so we dtd that night.. but im concered bc ff hasnt confirmed it yet bc my temps dropped this am...


----------



## Ducktales

yay Wishing, BFP, fab news xxxxxx
Hi to everyone else.
how is everyone this evening ?

xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Lots of love and hugs Lou. Hope ur feeling better! 

A massive congrats to you wishing! Hope it's a sticky one! 

Nand I'd say a beautiful baby GIRL! 

Duck how r u hunny? 

Any symptoms yet Fee? 

Im still waiting for the stupid witch...boo! Haven't tested since last Thursday. Highly unlikely to get a BFP! 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hey Beth

How you doing munchkin? I'm doing alright I have cramping on the left hand side today? :( Nippy hope to god this is not the start of yet another non sticky bean!!! I'm at conference jjust now so on my feet all day but had to sit down twice so nippy xxx

Nothing else to report though.... side point I have lunch engagement tomorrow with potential job to discuss contracts so fx'd this is it and I get what I want

xxx

Hey Duck how are you doing?

JNA wow how are you doing, almost into single fingers fantastic have u had a healthy pg so far?

Lou Lou where for art our Lou Lou lol :)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou for all the messages,im still not getting to excited just yet but i felt sick on n off yesterday and had to eat to get it pass and im having alot of cramping too but its not coming from deep down it seems to be above my hips so dont know what that means,ive got more watery cm this time round too n starting with a cold so for me its all good signs that my body is going through big changes,i hope anyway lol,hope all you loverly ladies are doing great and im sending more baby :dust: to you all too x x x x


----------



## NandO1

wishing they are all good signs, hormones are at work, yaaaay!!!!!!!

Beth cannot believe you havent tested again, what are you gonna do test or wait??????

star hope your luncheon went well and you have ironed out a nice new contract for yourself.

Duck how are you hun?

toots how are you doing today? have you looked into the iui? have they said what waiting lists

jojos hows that babba coming along?


----------



## Beth_welshy

BFN this morning but had some almost clear EWCM today. Maybe gearing up to OV

I'm not gonna bother doing OPKs just gonna wait it out now! 

xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

good morning ladies :wave:
beth-im sorry that ur body is playing tricks on you it is so frustrating isnt it x x
hows everyone else doing and what dpo are you now star,

well the last two nights ive not been able sleep very well as im feeling sick constanlty and having hot flushes n if its not that im running the toilet loads lol,im not complaining one bit though im actually glad that im having so much already especially the sickness as it shows my body is changing alot more than it was with my m/cs and im feeling very possitive that everything is fine this time,i even bded oh last night for the first time since my bfp and had no bleeding where as with my m/c i did have within a few hours,il also own up to being a smoker well not no more i havnt touched one since i got my bfp and used nothing to help just kept myself busy well beta stop talking now bet im driving you all mad lol:haha: x x x


----------



## jojosmami

I'm so happy for you wishing. SOunds like everything is going well! Congrats again! I can read the smile on your face!

Beth, it sucks that your body is putting you thru this! I don;t know anything about soy but I know that you have taken it in the past. Do you think that there is anyway the soy is throwing your body off some how? 

Star and Toots how you ladies doing today?

Well, as many of you know my MIL has been living with us for awhile now and its been very stressful to say the least! She is leaving on Tues and now I'm actually kinda sad:cry: Even though she is a handful and its really hard for me to take care of her, she's been here so long and now I'm attached. I know some f it could be my hormones. She's not going back to the best circumstances either which bothers me alot. I know how much we need to take care of her here and she's going back to an empty house! I know its killing my OH and we have told the kids but I think when they realize that she's really gone its gonna be hard on them too. The only positive thing is now we can re arrange the house back to normal so I can start getting the babies stuff ready.


----------



## wishing4baby3

jojo you are very right the smile on my face couldnt be bigger haha :),
im sorry your mil is leaving it is a hard one cause you do somehow get use to it and as much as you want it bk to how it was before she moved in youll feel lost with out her there,will she be living far away as if not ul all be able nip in and check on her alot and like you said you can get the house ready for your little man x x x


----------



## jojosmami

Yes, she's moving back to Puerto Rico and we live in the sates. So, she'll be a 3 hour plane ride away!


----------



## wishing4baby3

o right but im sure she will be fine and your only a phone call away arnt you x x


----------



## NandO1

hey wishing so glad to hear you are doing well in a preggers sort of way!!!! I havent let oh near me since i got my bfp so the poor man is climbing the walls! 

jojos sending you lots of hugs but it wont be long before you have another person to look after. xxxxxx

beth maybe you are about to ov. 

toots star and duck how are you girls today??? 

All ok this end, 30weeks today cant quite get my head around it. was looking at baby stuff today and kept picking up boy stuff so i wonder...........


----------



## jojosmami

Nand, do you have names picked out for each team? I feel the same way. It feels all so unreal! Even though I feel him moving around all the time and I have a big ole bump It just doesn't feel like its real!


----------



## NandO1

yes got names if its a girl it will be meadhbh (pronounced mave) or mairead, if its a boy it will be finnian, im irish so am going with traditional names, my other two are called niamh (pronounced neeve) and oisin (pronounced usheen). Have you got any names picked yet? What are your other babies called? I still cant believe i have a baby in my tummy even though i look like i have a ball shoved up my jumper, and its such a wriggler its boney little legs are starting to hurt from the inside and its bum is stuck under my ribs the whole time, not complaining......much, lol


----------



## jojosmami

THose are great names! My son is named Jonathan ( we couldn't come up with a middle name for him), our daughters name is Jiselle DeAliz (pronounced Day-Alease), and this baby will be named Jadiel Xavier ( pronounced Jah-Dee-el) My husband is from Puerto Rico and our 1st 2 kids we agreed because we live in the states we would pick hispanic names but that were "americanized". But he really wanted to have a true ethnic name. Since this will probably be our last baby I agreed. I love the name too just a little worried about how people are going to pronounce it in english.


----------



## Starchase

Hiya

First of all CONGRATS wishing on giving up smoking well done!!! whoo hoo I can totally see ur smile whilst u are typing the messages as well love the PMA give me some ha ha

Well today is 7-8DPO I've had cramping but it settled down today which is great news during m/c cycle the ovulation pain struck me then from 3 dpo it kicked in hard and really caused me concern so happier it has stopped fx'd

gotta run have apt but will be back later promise xxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls, missed me?:haha:. I haven't been on lately cos I've used all my internet allowance on my iphone and won't get any more till 4th april! I daren't use it without wifi cos it'll be expensive! Unfortunately we don't have wifi at work and I'm really missing not being able to come on and chat during the day, work is soooo boring at the moment as well so I'm tearing my hair out with boredom!
How's everybody doing? Looking forward to the weekend?
Oh and I are going to torture ourselves for one more cycle and ttc on our own. We're both convinced its a waste of time but at least we can say we tried. I was reading the info from the hospital and it would appear I probably have either a hostile environment or hostile cm, I'm betting I've got both:haha:. If thats the case then iui will by-pass all that rubbish and plonk the :spermy: in the right place so all my angry bits don't start attacking them! How'd of thought ttc was so damn glamourous!:haha:. We will pretty much be able to start iui treatment straight away so I'll arrange an appointment once I'm in my 2ww so we can start next cycle. I'm not happy about it cos it seems unnatural but I won't us to have our v own bubba.
:hugs: to you all:hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

couple of spelling mistakes there:dohh: that'll teach me for trying to multi task!:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

We did miss ya Toots. I was getting a bit worried! I think you plan sounds GREAT! So, how soon would you be able to actually start the IUI?


----------



## Starchase

Nand I love the babies names they are amazing x

Jojo big hugs don't mean to sound harsh but life will return to normal quickly after she leaves and then you can get Mr mans baby stuff reading whoo hoo won't be long now.. she will get to see the baby soon enough and I really think you need and deserve time for urself right now to get ready for the arrival x

Beth wow ur body really not being nice to you but you could be ovulating twice this month get bding!!! fx'd....

Lou we love you and we wish u loads and loads
xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Evening ladies. 

Hope your all well! 

Nand- beautiful names uv chosen. Maybe ur instincts are telling u it's a boy??? 

Jojo- soz to hear ur feeling so sad about ur MIL moving out. I'm sure u will have plenty to keep u busy tho. She knows u DH and the childen love her dearly! 

Wishing- yay for all the unpleasant but wonderful things about pregnancy!!!! 

Lou- crossing my fingers ur body bucks up it's ideas and gives u a really good chance at a eau natural BFP. 

Fee-all sounding very good. U tempted to test yet? 

Well, I had some more almost EWCM today, much less creamy and clearer! 
I have no idea if I'm gonna OV, I'm taking it easy and see what happens. 
I took a smaller dosage of soy this time so it can't have wrked. 
I'm gonna stick to the AC, I've read a lot about stopping it at OV but then I found that a few women took it through the first trimester and had successful pregnancies. They had previously m/c. I'm hoping my PMA helps :) 

xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

good morning ladies
nando- i wouldnt let my oh near me if i didnt feel i have to as i turned him down a few times before n he get very wound up with me n says that he feels used now im preg,i dont mind bding him i was just worried i would m/c the moment i do but so far not one little spot of blood so im feeling more n more possitive :),how are you feeling x x

star-thankyou i think my body is helpping me as usually i find it very hard and even though i would love just one last drag i think of my little bean and my body does the rest,i have got through a bag full of lollies though too but if it works im happy:)ur sounding good urself for dpo you are,my pain stayed from early on with my m/cs but with this one it went from ov to at least 6-8dpo and some days it would just be achy boobs or cravings not actuale stomach cramps so i have everything crossed for you that ul be joining me in 1st tri closely followed by everyone else :) x x

toots-bet ur so lost its untrue,i cant go one day without my lappy haha but im lucky too as i have unlimited internet access on my phone too lol,are you going start resting up ready for ovulation wk or do you keep urself busy x x

jojo-how are you feeling today,hope ur feeling a bit beta about your mil moving back to her house,bet ur going be so busy now with getting house sorted and are you one of those mummys that washes all baby clothes n stuff n then irons them ready for ther arrival :) x x

beth- i really hope ur ovulating and you soon get ur wish,my ewcm neva went very clear always was a little creamy so wouldnt worry to much about the colour as long as its stretchy,how are you other than that :),i really hope you star n toots join me soon as im feeling a little lonely in the 1st tri so sending loads n loads n loads of baby :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: ur way :) x x x


----------



## Starchase

well ladies today is 9-10 dpo and i feel starving all the time and sick almost like I am nervous or something!! Who knows not tempted yet to test gonna be 12th April ha ha yeah right like I can hold out that long!!

Have a lovely wknd ladies my friend gets married tomorrow should be a good day xxx

Beth PMA all the way xxx

Wishing can't wait to join u xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

morning ladies well i woke with excitment that id made it to 5wks and then decided test so i could have a loverly line, big mistake as its ever so faint and i just thought it would be a hell of alot darker than what it is so whats going on i dont have a clue :(,it does show within one min but just doesnt get darker,i used a answer test too if anyone knows what they are like,ive changed my pic from todays test and im sure you will all agree you cant tell its a bfp :( x x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning. 

Try not to worry wishing, apparently the darkness of the line varies depending how concentrated your urine is and if you didn't use the same test as last time I wouldn't compare them anyway. 
I have no experience with answer hpts, they look a bit like FRER don't they? I have to say I'm not a massive fan of them! 

Have u tried a digi with conception indicator? It's lovely to see the words and the so many weeks! I did those to see my progression. 

I still have no af but like I said just waiting it out! If still nothing in a fortnight I'll test again, unless I have some serious symptoms going on (doubt it)! I'm still taking the met and AC, vit b complex! 

My best friend gave birth to a baby girl yesterday morning 3weeks early. They are both doing well and can't wait to see them!!! 

xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou beth,it was done with fmu and the pos line is thicker but lighter than the test line,ive not used them before and im also going sit it out now as testing really does make you worry more,i would love to use a digi test but oh sees them as a waste of money but may try talk him into it or just get myself in the docs,i hope things sort themselfs out for you too soon,i think the waiting game is worse than anything else when ttc neva mind having extra time to deal with,have you got anything nice planned for this wkend x x


----------



## Ducktales

hi wishing, i didnt get darker until about 6 weeks - i went from 1-2 weeks on a digi straight to 3+ weeks at 6 weeks ish. I wouldnt worry about it hun, I'm sure all ok.

Sorry havent been on for a bit, have had a stressful case at court this week and not getting in until 8pm and in bed by 9 !!

Star - might of missed it but how did your meeting go about that job ?
Beth - fx'd for you - lots of BD'ing !
Nands - wow 68 days to go !!! love the names you have chosed
Toots - fx'd this month for you
Jojo - isnt it funny how you dreaded her arriving and now it is the opposite, i think you will soon get used to it being back to normal and probably have a much stronger relationship with her than before, which is fab. love the names too.
my parents live in spain and the flight is nearly 3 hours too, plus all the messing around at the airport, so know where you are coming from with that.


well good news, i got my AF today - 27 days after ERPC.
I am in total agony, but at least my cycle starts again......

on the down side TMI husband is gutted as had promised him some lots of BD'ing this weekend, which will be the first proper time since the MC - oh well, he will be getting an awful lot of practice when AF is gone !!!!!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning everyone. 

Everyone remembered the clicks have gone forward? Lost a'n hours sleep and on top of that was still awake at 6am this morning. I've had 3hours sleep thanx to DH waking me for nookie. 

Good news on the AF Duck, even tho DH is gutted I'm sure he's happy your cycle is coming back! 

I got a load of watery cm yesterday so we BD last night and again this morning. I felt some twinges on my right hip so I'm hoping that was OV pain!!! I'm relying on what my body is telling me so I dunno if I'm right or wrong! At least the opks give u the back up to everything u feel or see but I'm out on my own. Lol 

xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

here ladies are pics of my tests yesterday,what do you think,they are light so was worried but then my boobs still hurt and im feeling sick this morning more than i have so far x x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

now these are my tests from monday the day i got my bfp,i really dont think its looking good but we will see,at least i know how put pics on now lol,how is everyone else doing x x x


----------



## Starchase

Morning wishing, I'm so sorry u are going through this it brings back horrendous memories for me.. And no one should have to go through that fx'd everything ok but as u are more than aware this is how mine happened :( sorry to say it but I know u guys would always be honest with me can u go to the early conception unit or emergency room and ask fir blood test that's what I did and they were lovely u can't just wait it out limbo is not healthy big hugs ever honey have u done a FRER?? I stuck to the sane brand and then wanted to see the words pregnant that's how I found out I don't recognise the make u have used

Xxxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

i know what ur saying star as this is what happened last month too,im a little confused too as i did a test friday after 2 cups of tea and a can of pop and had a wee 3 times all in a space of an hour and then did the test and it was darker and came up quicker than fmu did,is that also possible,il stay in limbo till friday as im not ready for the bad news just yet if it wer to be then will test n see how it goes unless i bleed before hand x x x


----------



## Beth_welshy

FX for you wishing! When should AF be due? 

How r things with u Fee? R u symptom spotting at all? 

Everyone else ok? 

xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi beth af is now a week and one day late,ive got a little hope as the test i used is called answer and only works from the day af is due and when reading up on it because it didnt tell me on the box or leaflet is that it measures from 100mlu so the fact its picking it up is good right as with my m/c last month a 40mlu test only just picked it up at 4 wks 6 days and this answer test picked it up at 5 wks spot on so my hormones have doubled more this time round,i just hope im not clinging on to just hope but its hard not to x x


----------



## Starchase

Hey wishing

I am loving ur PMA I really am that is good about the 100mlu like u say and it is still picking it up I had a FRER so I knew there was no hope as the first FRER was so dark and obvious and the last one I did was so pale

big hugs and I am thinking about you loads XXxx

Hey Beth woke up this morning and realised I am on 11-12 DPO didn't even realise I am so happy no pain there anymore but last night at my friends wedding I was doing our traditional scottish dancing and when I finished the cramp on my ovart was obvious I hope I haven't dislodged any beanie attempting to hang on for dear life daft I know but I cant ignore scottish music and I just spin and spin till I'm dizzy love it xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

haha star as long as you had a good night thats all that matteres and im sure if the beanie is there it still will be :),how good is it that its flown for you,think it makes the tww so much easyier,im a little more hopefull as the blue tests were 20mlu and the pink ones were 100mlu so we will just see,when is af due n if she doesnt arrive when will you be testing,cant wait see how it all turns out x x x


----------



## Starchase

Oh my goodness Wishing its due tues-wed... :) thats crazy!!!! oh well will know sooner or later xx

1. bfp crazy sticky for 8 weeks before settle at scan
2. AF craziness as enter another 4 WW....

I am praying and hoping for the stickyest beanie for u xxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

Missing u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww star ive got my fingers crossed for you too,we only want stickys from now on :) and tues/wed will soon be here :),my sickness is getting worse each n everyday which im telling myself is a good sign and to chill out haha plus my jeans are getting tight on me now too x x x


----------



## jojosmami

Wishing, I'm so sorry hunni you are going thru all this. Have you tested again or are you just going to wait till AF doesn't show up? Sickness getting worse and bloating is a great sign. That didn't happen last time did it?

Star, I think a little dancing aint gonna hurt lil bean! If anything all the happy feelings with having fun is probably great for your body. Give it a bit more energy to get beanie stickin!

How's everyone else doing ladies?

Well, this weekend was very stressful for me. Had a big scare with the baby. I'm pretty sure everyone knows that my 1st 2 babies were born pre-term and I'm getting shots every week to prevent that this time and being watched very close. Well, all day Fri I was getting Braxton Hicks and Fri night while out to dinner the Braxton Hicks started to become, I wouldn't say painful just uncomfortable. In the middle of the night I had to get up and pee and when I stood up I leaked a little. I thought I just peeded myself ( yet again :shy:) and went back to sleep. Well, Sat morning my back was killing me, was very sore inside and crampy like I had my AF. I went to an outgrown sale to buy baby stuff and was leaking the whole time. I kept going to the bathroom checking because it felt just like when you get your AF. THe fluid was clear, very watery, no smell. I got home and called the Dr because this is exactly what happened when my water was leaking with my DD. Of course they brought me right in. I thought they would say its just watery discharge and tell me I'm too worried and send me home. Not so lucky. Got to the hospital and they checked the fluid to a testing strip and the nurse said "oh, let me go get the Dr." The Dr cam in right away and and checked me with the speculum, and said she saw lots of mucus and took a sample to put under a microscope. Then she tested the fluid again and the strip turned positive for amniotic fluid! My heart stopped! The hospital staff went into full gear! They ordered an emergency scan to check the babies fluid, and the Dr. said that blood can turn the strip positive as well so went to go check it out. They said if my water was leaking I'd have to stay in the hospital till my due date or till my body just wasn't a good environment for the baby anymore. I wasn;t having true contractions so they were happy about. They just kept telling me, "Hunni, if you have to have the baby right now, you know that's not good right. Even though the baby is Viable, he's just now viable and there is only a 40% chance that he'll survive." I got the scan and there was a very good amount of fluid! He was moving around and is 2.2lbs and measuring 2 wks ahead of what I am. The Dr said it wasn't my water leaking its my mucus plug becoming loose. Typically, its not suppose to come loose till a couple days-weeks of the baby being born. That's why she saw the blood and mucus. Because the plug is still so high, with the heat of my body by the time it gets to wear its coming out its very thin. They gave me 2 shots of steroids to open up his lungs in case I do go into labor, it will give him a better chance of making it. So much stress, so much worry. I just wanted this baby to be a healthy normal pregnancy. Def looks like this will be my last baby.:cry: My body just isn't built to have babies and its not far to put my body, the baby and the everyone else thru all of this!:cry: All my life my dream was to be a mom and I have 2 beautiful babies and one on the way. Seeing there little faces is worth all of this and I would do it again in a second. Sorry so long ladies!:shy: Here's the ultra sound pics I got from Sat. Next scan is Apr 13th if he stays put!


----------



## NandO1

ohh jojos you dont have things easy do you, i read somewhere that the mucous plug can replenish itself. everyday that he is in there he is getting stronger and measuring 2 weeks ahead is a good thing, fingers x'd all goes well, xxxxxxx

star hun when u gonna test???? 

beth do you think you have just ov then? your body needs a good telling off for being so confusing.

wishing hun preg tests only tells you you are preg not how preg you are. i did loads of tests with wee from different times of day and they were all different shades, try not to worry hun, 

toots how are you today???


----------



## Starchase

Hey ladies

Jojo my cousins wife had both her babies at 26weeks!!!! Scary but they are both healthy beautiful little girls the first time it happened it was crazy and Helena was only 2lb 8 tiny tiny the dr said it was a freak accident and wouldn't happen again however she then fell pregnant 3 yrs later and athena was born 2lb 2 at 26 weeks shabana has stopped having babies now due to the stress and the chances of it happening for a third time

Try not to worry and remember the moment you get steroids in to your system his wee lungs will open right up helena had no steroids but athena managed to get 2 doses now u need to relax honey and get ur feet up as much as possible

Big hugs and ur scans are just beautiful
XXxx

Nand I cheekily tested yesterday wished I hadn't the moment I did but hey had to read it cause it was there screaming at me ITS BEEN TWO MINS READ ME READ ME!!!!! well there was a faint smudge there??? Wouldn't get excited as I'm still trying to convince myself it is not an evap surely if it was a viable pg it would be a line at 10-11dpo?? or am I freaking out for no reason

And here comes the freak out shocking eh..... well today the cramping has started again on the left side :( oh this is nuts!!!!!!

XXxxxx


----------



## NandO1

star hun i dont think i would have had a line at 10-11dpo and i had cramping up until 11dpo then it stopped for a day and then 12dpo started up again, oooooh this is hopeful. what test did you use? my ic at 12dpo was barely there! 13dpo had a good bfp so a few days makes a huge difference!

jojos your scan pics are lovely and star is right lots of babies born at 26 weeks are fine and you have the experts looking after you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

This morning...



Just now....



:shrug:

XXxx


----------



## jojosmami

OMG Star!!! Looks like a BFP to me!!!! When are you gonna test again?


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks ladies for the kind words. Hell, it aint easy to get pregnant and once you do it don't get any easier! Star, it makes me feel so much more confident hearing about those 2 little angel babies being so healthy! It is scary but I'm holding on to a bunch of PMA!!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi jojo no last time i had no sickness feelings at all and only bloated at night,im so sorry about the stress ur under at the mo and i have everything crossed that ur little man will stay put a little bit longer but if not im sure he will be fine :hugs: x x x

star if you ask me that is a bfp,when will you retest,so hope your joining me :)

nand how are you,well im going test friday again n see what it looks like n then get in with my doctor a week today and il go from there,i know everything is ok at the mo because i dont feel well and not having alot of cramping like i did last time its just bloating to the point i have had 4 mums ask me today if im expecting because how big my belly is,will uploads a pic now i know how to do it hehe x x x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

well been looking on the internet again because i had a nagging feeling still about why it was faint and finally found a pic of the tests i used at the wkend on a proper chemist site and all the details as there are a few answer tests on the market and the ones i used were defo 100miu so im now over the moon cause to me i think its great as iive only eva used the most sensitive ones,i really do think i have a sticky bean and i have a feeling its a boy lol x x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

well ladies what do you think for 5 weeks 2 days gone :) bump or bad bloating x x


----------



## Starchase

Oh that is great news Wishing so happy for u, gonna test again everyday now to see if it darkens up I really hoope so Xxx


----------



## Starchase

wow we posted at the same time that is some bump!!!!!

Mine was the same with ds I was huge until 12wks then it disappeared water retention lol :)

xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

lol star,well im usually big early and then just slow down so think its here to stay or im gona be huge hahaha,awww im sur eit will do now and keep me informed i really need a first tri bump buddy,just dont stress to much though as that wont help and was told by my doc every otherday is beta to test than every day as you wont see much difference otherwise but apart from that good luck with testing :wohoo: lol x x x x


----------



## NandO1

whoop whoop star looking good, can see em without squinting or anything, will try and post a pic of my one and show you how light mine was at 12dpo. you need to get yourself a decent test and convince yourself!!!!!

wishing glad that you are feeling pos, everything is as it should be hun, you are doing great as is bubs, by the way, great belly!! can you suck it in? what ya gonna be like at 40 weeks,xx

jojos its all gonna be ok, bubs obviously likes it in there and every day he is getting stronger and over 2lbs is a good weight for 25 weeks xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

haha nand well i can a bit but it causes discomfort so dont but thats why i dont think we will be able keep it quiet till the 12 week scan,well with my daughter i went upto a size 16 all over from a size 10-12 and then after having her lost all weight and more to a size 8 and then with my son i stayed a size 8 and had a big bump but not stupid as i carried him in my back,i seem to go big straight away then slow down from20-30 wks then go bigger again in the last 10 weeks but we will see,how is your bump growing x x


----------



## Ducktales

Jojo, that sounds scary, i have everything crossed for you and I am sure everything will be perfect.
Star - that is totally a BFP ! Yay !!!!!
Wishing, i am glad your mind is at rest a bit
Nands, Toots, Beth, how are you ??

B & B is so slow in the evenings dont you find ?
xxxx


----------



## Starchase

Hey Duck

How are u? its been really quiet thhis last week :(

XXxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey everyone. 

It's been busy here today. 

Fee I can totally see I line and I'm on my phone! Eeeek excited!!! 

Wishing great pic! Keep up the PMA!

Jojo, sounds like uv been having a rough time! Hope baby stays where he is for now! Try to relax! Big hugs! 

How's AF Duck? 

Nand not long left for you! How r u feeling? 

Lou where are you? Hope ur ok!!! Missing u! 

I had some more EWCM today. Been BD for the last four days. Stupid body doesn't know what it's doing! Lol. 
I'll test in 2 weeks if AF doesn't turn up. 

xxx


----------



## NandO1

star where is todays pic????????????

jojos how are you today???

wishing hows the lovely bump today?

beth how are you? are you still doing the deed or do you think you have finally ov'd?

duck how are you doing? 

toots hun missing you!

all ok in this madhouse, xx


----------



## Starchase

Hiya 

Just in from work and I was just as eager as you all to see - 

1. top one - last night
2. middle - this morning
3. bottom - just now

XXxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: star your so joining me in first tri congratulations hun bet your over the moon to see that second line :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:,how you feeling x x x


----------



## Starchase

hey wishing

One word petrified I am hoping so much that this bean is here to stay,,... I so wanna join u in first tri 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

just like you said to me star ur little bud is defo here to stay and we are going go through all this together,just try relax now and dont worry to much as it wont help,im so happy for you :) x x x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Ohhhhh Fee that last line is as clear as day!!!!
Many many congratulations to you!!! I'm so pleased! I'm over the bloody moon!!! 
I'm crossing my fingers u have a very sticky bean!

I wanna be in your gang!!!! Lol

xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

beth im sure you,toots and duck will be joining us very soon so try stay strong and positive :)i know you can both do it :hugs: x x x


----------



## Starchase

Oh me I have just burst into tears again lol :) u girls are the best I really really wanna stay in 1st trimester and then move to 2nd then move to third and then get my bubba oh please please

Thank you Beth it really is getting stronger isn't it just gotta get to 6wks this time see the heartbeat pls oh pls

XXXxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx wishing :) 

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you that u both have a happy and healthy 9 months :) 
And that me, Lou(toots) @ Duck will be joining u very soon! 

xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

star how far gone are you so far then,ur like me the 6 week mark cant come quick enough except it wont be to have a scan it is just my comfort zone as ive m/c 3 times in 5 yrs and all have been before the 5 week mark and thats why im starting to believe this bean is defo a sticky,we are defo keeping everything crossed for each other in every way pos,i really didnt think before joining here that you could care about people you have neva met but now i can honestly say im always nipping on just to see how each and everyone of you are doing :) x x x


----------



## Starchase

Oh wishing that is just so lovely I know I feel closer to the girls on here than some of my bestest girlie friends its amazing and so protective of everyone too... we all laugh together and cry too best support mechanism ever

well today I am only 12dpo so not even late yet still got that hurdle to go but I'm hoping early strong BFP gonna make it a sticky bean XXxx please please xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

well everything is crossed for you star and ive got all faith in you too,just try relax and if you dont see a big change some days dont worry as it could have less dye in the test or your hormones have just slowed down which they do on some days :) x x x x


----------



## Starchase

Thank you honey really am praying hard Xxxx how far gone are you now?

xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

im 5 weeks 4 days tomoz :),told parents today so must have a good feeling about it :) x x x


----------



## jojosmami

YEA STAR!!!! I'm sooooooo excited for you! What did your OH say? Guess you'll be knocked up @ ur wedding after all! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!!!!! So excited!!!!! 

Wishing have you tested again? I wanna see updated pics of a test! You still feeling sick? Lovely bump!

Beth, when do you test hunni? How many DPO are you? ANy symptoms?

Toots! Where you at luv!

How's everyone else doing? Well, MIL officially gone and things should be getting back to normal. Poor hubby has been :cry: off and all day. I :cry: when I kissed her goodbye but then I realized how freaking HUNGRY I was! I know I'm 25 wks but I'm really starting to feel preggo now! That couple nights I've had to get up and pee at least every 40 mins. I'm really starting to get big and its really hard to sleep. I've been noticing I've been getting more hungry last couple of days. Could be the steroids they gave me but I think this baby is growing! TOday after the airport we went to a eat and I had a chicken sandwich,french fries, some french onion soup, and then my hubby didn't finish his french toast so I finished it for him:shy: Then after dropping my son off at school I had some choc pudding!:haha: Was so proud of my hubby because he didn't mention one word as I was stuffing my face like a pig! He just smiled and winked when I asked him if he was gonna eat that last bit of french toast!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi jojo i havent tested again yet as the test i last used was a 100miu test which isnt very sensitive and the ones ive got are 10miu but will test tomoz again i think :),feeling worse every day so can tell the hormones are building up,even waking in night feeling sick so have sleep with the window open as its not to bad then,how are you doing and ur little man x x


----------



## Starchase

Wishing well done u telling ur parents that is superb I am not that brave u nust be feeling so confident I am well envious of u love it Xxxx

Oh Jojo that is superb that the steroids are working they definately increase ur appetite I was on them for years with my stomach condition, oh hope u are giving oh lots of cuddles bless him... x My wedding is May 2012 so if bambino works out then he/she will be 6 months old mental eh but good as they would be finished breast feeding oh trying not to get carried away can u tell that I'm failing already...

DH is delighted but we are trying so hard to stay grounded once I get to 6 weeks I will get him to do cartwheels for me I am hoping this helps xxxx


----------



## NandO1

woooooooooohooooooooooooooooo star is knocked up! those lines are great getting darker by the hour! how you feeling apart from weepy in a good way? fantastic news hun, its hard not to worry but ya gotta look forward now, this ones here to stay, xxxxxxxxxxxx

jojos you are a gannet! baby must be at least 3lb after today! 

wishing your parents must be thrilled for you, xx


----------



## Starchase

Oh Nand u are amazing too... well I have sore lower back/left hip cramping on the left side again pesky ovary pain,... which is worrying me it is nowhere near as bad as last time but can feel it now and again, felt heavy round the front today like AF but just creamy cm.... had yellow cm for 3 days... oh and boobs getting tender but to be honest get that for AF but they have been getting sharp pain through them?

I'm thirsty craving iced water which is weird for me and feeling sicky not being sick just feel blah...

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NandO1

hun that ovary pain is probably the follicle the egg came out of and is normal, i got cramps and ovary pain too so dont worry its just your body going into overdrive to make it as comfy and snug for bubs to grow in, but that bloody shooting pains in your boobs where it feels like someone is sticking a hot needle through them is no fun. cravings is a good sign as is feeling blah, the hormones have arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starchase

xxxXXXX love u loads thank u can't wait to feel worse lol :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

my parents arnt that fussed as between me and my 2 sisters they already have 5 grankids but my mil is over the moon,ive tested again and line clear as day light within 30 seconds so while out shopping ive been naughty and brought a baby vest for any sex just cause i loved it :haha: i honestly do feel like its a sticky star and so will you soon enough,ill be 6 weeks gone on saturday and it cant come quick enough x x x


----------



## jojosmami

YEA WISHING!!! YOUR PREGGO!!!!!!! :happydance: I wanna see another test pic!! 

Star, how bout you luv? Did you test again? I wanna see some pics ladies!!!

Toots, where are you girl?

How's everyone else feeling today?

I think I'm coming down with strep throat. My son had it last week and I really though It skipped over the rest of the house. BUt yesterday, I took a nap and when I woke up I had a headache, my ears were bothering me and I just felt gross. Now this morning still have a headache and my throat is really hurting. I think I have some antibiotics left from my sinus infection last month so figured I'll just start taking them in case!


----------



## NandO1

Woo hoo wishing nice clear lines baby is making its presence known now. you have bought one more vest than me!!! think i need to get my arse in gear! is this your mil first grandchild? this will be my mums 16th grandchild so as you can imagine its old hat for her!

star have we got any more test pics today????


----------



## wishing4baby3

haha nand i couldnt stop myself,it will be my mil 4th but she still cant wait lol,im off to hospital tonight to meet my friends baby boy as she had him early hours of this morning i so cant wait :) x x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

sorry jojo missed ur message as im on my phone,oh is at home so will upload pic asap for you,im getting stupidly excited now lol x x


----------



## Ducktales

Oh my god STAR - BFP !!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS
WIshing, all sounds good too.

My first craving was for iced water, i was so thirsty all the time and couldnt quench it.

Beth and I will definitely be joining you soon :dust:

Jojo - all sounds positive, food intake sounds impressive !
Nand and Toots how are you ??

I am good, AF was painful but incredibly light and only 4 days- strange - hoping it was af and not the excess tissue going but was BFN before that so think it was AF, anyway, BD'ing commences asap for the baby making mission !
xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

well here is todays test,out of every pregnancy i have had ive neva had a line like this even with my daughter and son :)


----------



## NandO1

hey wishing fab lines, glad you are getting excited, im excited for you, what you gonna be like when you see that baby tonight????????

duck, when you due to ov? sounds like it was af hun, which means all guns blazing this month! cant wait to see yours, beth and toots bfp too, as for me i am good, bubs is getting to the stage where room is running out and its getting uncomfortable but i shouldnt have watched one born every minute as i now am dreading giving birth, ring sting.....ouchy!!!!!

jojos you poor thing, hope your throat feels better soon, maybe its karma for all that food you guzzled yesterday, lol!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

lol i dont think im gona want put him down :haha:,excited isnt the word,after doing that test all my worries i had have completerly gone now :) x x x


----------



## Ducktales

TOOTS - i missed you off my post !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats what tiredness does - sorry if i caused any offence, it was not at all intentional to miss you off
it meant to read
Beth, Toots and I will get our BFPs soon and I am feeling positive for us all
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

I have my fingers and toes crossed for us and also for Wishing and Star that the beanies are extra sticky

Wishing - fab BFP 
xxxx


----------



## Starchase

Wishing that is one positive BFP whoo hoo have u used any other brand yet I'm waiting till I reach the control before changing ha ha freaked out by it all...

Jojo sending u massive hugs can't believe u are feeling so bad hopefully u'll just keep going till u are feeling a lot better then u will be 30wks before u know it get some rest please honey XXxx

Lou we totally miss u honey hope u are doing ok?

Duck thank you for ur kind words really hoping this is a sticky one don't wanna face another tradgedy x

Beth how are u feeling today, do u think that the ov has now happened? xx

Waiting to pee sos I can upload this mornings and tonights tests ha ha xx


POAS :)


----------



## jojosmami

Feeling ok this afternoon. Tried to get as much done as I could today. Got my DD back into her room and set up for the baby a bit. I can't wait to see his little face. Well, I can wait till its time but you know what I mean! Heartburn is out of control today! I think this baby is gonna come out full of hair! 

Can't wait to see your updated tests Star! So exciting that we got 2 :bfp: in this thread this cycle! 

Duck,Beth and Toots, when do you test?


----------



## NandO1

woo hoo jojos double digits:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ducktales

hi jo jo - not for a while, cd5 today.....
oh god, the dreaded 2ww again
actually before that the constant bd'ing which start off being fun, but then frankly becomes a chore !
we have to go to america next thurs for a wedding and therefore will be in a hotel for 3 nights, hopefully during O time.... !!
xx


----------



## Starchase

Here we go well top one this morning, bottom one tonight




I didn't wait for it to dry oops that was it at 1 min here is it dried up pretty
XXXx




:flower::flower:


----------



## jojosmami

HOLY CRAP Nand, just realized that! :happydance::happydance:!!! 

Star I wish you could see the smile on my face for you! :bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!!!!! How do you feel?

Duck, what symptoms are you having? What part of the states r u coming too?


----------



## Starchase

Jojo

I'm ok bit freaked out but ok.... :) I'm praying its a sticky bubba I felt dos today when I realised that a dr would mark me as 4wk 5days oh my god 1wk 2 days beanie has till i can believe this is happening...

xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies sorry its going be short and sweet but i can hardly keep my eyes open tonight so off bed in a min,
star they are loverly bfp when will you be booking in with your doctor,
jojo hope your feeling beta soon as there isnt anything worse than being ill while pregnant,
how is everyone else,i think this thread is going turn round now and start giving plenty of luck out :),
well ive been having cuddles with baby archie and omg he is gorgeous and its made me stupidly excited and i didnt want put him down lol,im gona stop testing now as ive neva m/c after 5 weeks and after all 3 tests i did today being loverly and clear after drinking loads and weeing loads inbetween doing them i think il just be causing myself to worry for no reason,im just going enjoy being pregnant now :) x x x x


----------



## NandO1

star great great lines:happydance::happydance: lines getting darker so your body is doing what it should be doing so all very good, so pleased for you xx

Duck just keep the mini bar stocked and drink your way through it......

jojos double digits is a great feeling, cant believe we started off with 280 days to go!


----------



## Starchase

Good girl wishing that is brilliant that u can now just enjoy ur pegnancy I couldn't with my son so praying that I can this time round won't rest till 12 wk scan then I'll be fine gonna phone dr next week xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

morning ladies how are you all :wave:
well this morning ive woken with the worst sickness eva,not been sick but constantly feel like i will be and to top it off im flued up so got blocked nose,banging headache and sore throat :(,really just want go bed but got my little man running around and oh is at work :( x x


----------



## jojosmami

:hugs: I'm so sorry you feel so sick hunni! Its bad enough to feel so :sick: but all the flu stuff too is just not fair!! Maybe a little tea will make you feel better. When is little man taking his nap?


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou jojo i think its worse too cause you cant really take anything that does make you feel beta,well my little man wont sleep in the day as he is to busy running round and playing so wont get any piece n quiet till bed time,it doesnt help that i started potty training him yesterday so got carry on with that but he doesnt like itso running round cleanin wee off the floor hahaha,how are you feeling now x x


----------



## jojosmami

:haha: I'm potty training my DD too! Its so hard! Her problem is she likes it sometimes and doesn;t like others but knows when she has to go, know the procedure but just chooses to do it when ever she wants! We give her a small piece of candy when she goes as an incentive and its worked great until she realized that if she tells my OH that she has to go and he sits her on the potty she will get the treat even if she doesn't actually go. So when Im here all day with her she tries that trick with me too so every 5 mins she saying she has to go, so I have to bend down, put her on the pot the whole shabang just for her to say " ok, im done, I get candy now?" And then throws a fit when she doesn't get it! I def don;t want 2 kids in diapers at the same time! I'm feeling ok I guess. Did alot of cleaning yesterday trying to get this back to normal from my MIL being here. Body is really sore, throat is sore, ears are sore and still leaking a bit of that fluid but all in all not too bad I guess!


----------



## wishing4baby3

hahaha kids they do make you laugh and they are eva so clever when they chose to be hahaha,well oscar has just pooed all ova me carpet and then finished off with a wee so not impressed lol,it doesnt help as he wont even sit on his at the mo,thats the only reason im starting him because 1 child in nappys is defo enough,i hope you feel better completerly soon,sound like ive got what simular to you,o well ive spent the morning internet shopping and while doing so ive found the pushchair i want :),i know im starting early hahah x x


----------



## Starchase

Hi there

I'm home from work too :( just got back feeling pretty rough and sore my lower back left hip, fell really sishy washy and freezing love bugs!!!

Well got a bit of a fright this morning so bit freaked out AGAIN test was fainter than last nights tests this morning? My OH said I peed this morning at the back of 5am I can't remember lol my FMU test was done at 7am would that then be fainter xx

I bought 2x boots tests and 2x FRER today but bit scared to use them should I just do IC again to feel better?

Xxxx


----------



## Starchase

I can't post messages :(


----------



## wishing4baby3

how come star,i wana know how the tests are coming along even though i know they will be positive hehe x x


----------



## Starchase

seriously I cant post messages.... B&B not letting me?


----------



## Starchase

I am home too sick just tried to post 8 messages and they just got lost in cyber space!!!!!

Oh well my test this morning was fainter than last nights test? OH said I peed at back of 5am I can't remember really?? My FMU test was then done at 7am would this be naturally fainter it is still there but fainter???

I bought 2x boots own and 2x FRER too scared to use them should I do IC again to make myself feel better or what?

xx


----------



## Starchase

I used how to potty train in 7 days.... DS was trained in 2 days it is demanding but well worth it!!! He was then trained all night too within another couple of days highly recommend it Xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

star i honestly wouldnt panic if its a little fainter as long as its there,ur meant to hold urself for at least 4 hours before testing and even if its the same make test no two tests even out the same box will have the same amount of dye in them so dont start worry now, ur fine :),my tests are light compared to what other ladies have at this stage but im not worrying because ive neva had one test even with my kids be as dark at the test line,stay positive and try relax,i will have to have a look at that too as the quicker the beta as with sickness kicking in worse im struggling to cope with number 2s lololol,i also hope your feeling beta soon too, x x


----------



## Starchase

Oh ok are u ready for this one!!!



xxXXXxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

star all of them are darker than mine were at 2 days late (16dpo) so honestly hun relax a little,as hard as it is id honestly cut down to testing every other day now unless you feel you gota keep testing,big :hugs: but they are defo brill bfp x x x


----------



## Starchase

I am now gonna stop testing honest I feel alot better will test again probably just before early scan so I know that there will be something there to see XXxxx

hope u feel better soon too xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awwww thats good then as i really do think after what weve been through ova testing can cause us to worry more than not testing because you do look for that extra darkness in a test,even if you wanted to test at 5 weeks and again before your early scan that would hurt plus you get to look forward to seeing that line again and before you know it you will be seeing ur little bean on screan with a loverly heartbeat :) x x x x x


----------



## Starchase

Thanks honey that did make me smile XXxxx


----------



## jojosmami

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::bfp::bfp:

YEA!!!!! Congrats again Star! Beautiful lines!!!!! How are you feeling? How's OH taking it?


----------



## Starchase

He is delighted I sent him that picture above to his mobile.... he said he wishes I'd waited till he was home as he is grinning so much as he is well chuffed XXxxx


----------



## NandO1

Star lovely,lovely lines, even the dreaded blue dye is fab, you should post it in preg test section and tell them that that is what they should look like! i would say deffo preggo! lol bless your oh thats so sweet, i have a drawer full of tests that i took it, they made me believe i was preggo as it was the only obvious sign in the early days, i loved to see them get darker, it was a bit of piece of mind. 

wishing sorry to hear you are feeling unwell, nothing worse when you have kids to look after, oh had a tummy bug when i was about 8 weeks and he was in bed and i felt crap but i was the one who was running round, bloody men!!! what pram are you getting? soooo exciting!!

jojos you still feeling rough hun? you have had alot to contend with this pregnancy im not suprised its catching up with you, sending you lots of hugs xxxxxxx

I actually bought something for the baby today, 6 bottles, i figured that if its not clothed at least it will be fed. mil offered to buy us a double buggy yesterday so have been trawling the net for something nice and practicle.


----------



## Starchase

Thank you Nand I have them on my i phone so I keep checking them gives me a bit of reassurance... How old is ur youngest that u'll need a double stroller?

XXxxx


----------



## NandO1

he will be 18 months old, it was a fab idea having another one when he was 10 months old! now he is definitely hitting the terrible 2's and is a complete human dynamo! im so worried he will hurt the baby as he has already sunk his teeth in his sisters arm and pulled out chunks of her hair, and everything has to be thrown with force....eeeeeeek


----------



## Starchase

Oh my goodness little terror ha ha i'm sure he'll be fine what does he do to the bump? x


----------



## wishing4baby3

glad it did star :) and thankyou nando im sure a good night sleep n ill be feeling beta,i love the sola pushchairs from mamas and papas as baby can face you without needing a carseat or anything attached and with my other 2 kids i neva got to have one as couldnt get one i liked but this time i can so beta get saving hehe,awww how do you stop urself going mad buyin baby stuff,is it cause you dont know the sex and dont want too much in cream :) x x


----------



## NandO1

star he whacks it, he doesnt like me showing it to him, he is gorgeous but so different from my little girl, she is so placid and he is just a brute! but he has gorgeous blue eyes and looks at me and i melt!!!!!!! he's my boy,

wishing i have spd so its difficult to get out and about, i dont drive so walking aggravates it so i tend to stay at home watching childrens tv. the other thing is is that i dont feel i can prepare until after my scan next week as i had a low lying placenta at 20 weeks and im in limbo at the mo as if it hasnt moved i'll be having a c-section so once i know i think i'll get my arse in gear, im gonna get hubs to take me somewhere at the weekend, oh and i also have a serious case of being a lazy ass so that doesnt help.


----------



## Starchase

ha ha lazy ass that is me oh dear xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

haha my oh has said ive got super lazy since i got my bfp but slowing down really doesnt hurt does it and with spd it wont hurt even more n its more you cant do it than being lazy,bet you cant wait see ur little baby again can you,well im having a tuff night,not only am i ill my 2 kids are being little monkeys for me,think they defo sense when ur not urself so go up a gear lol,well hope you have fun when you go with ur oh and as long you got a few basics to start with ur little one will be happy x x x


----------



## Starchase

Oh my Nando whacking the bump defo a little monkey lol :) XXxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

right ladies ive used my last test just so it was gone and wont be buying anymore but ive taken pics at differnt stages of the 10 min wait firstly 
10 seconds after weeing on it


1 min after


3 mins


5 mins


8 mins

best bfp again,thinking of going the doctors tomoz,1 day before i become 6 weeks gone :) x x x


----------



## Starchase

Superb

:bfp::bfp::bfp:


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou star i did it for the sake of it and its just gone and give me the biggest smile yet :)and star just remember its took till im 5 weeks and 5 days to get one this good so if you cant resist testing and ever get worried remember this and anyone else who will soon be getting their bfp,they dont always go dark within the first week :) x x x


----------



## Starchase

Thank you wishing I thought that exact same thing I am exactly a week behind you so I will get my mega dark line like urs this time next week whoo hoo have u spoken to the dr yet?

XXxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

no not yet,il just ring tomoz morning and get myself in as my doctors is good for that,im mega excited now knowing im so close to the 6 wk mark,id love an early scan but wouldnt know where start to get one plus oh sees it as a waste of money when id have one in 6 wks time for free,does it help make you feel beta now though seeing that its took me so long get one like this,just showed oh when he got in from work and ive neva seen him get so excited over a line lol,he just went its really happening this time isnt it wohoo lololol x x x


----------



## Starchase

Oh that is so sweet I love it when they get so excited.... oh brilliant news honey my dr said i'll get an early scan due to the m/c's but dh said tonight why do we need one? so if I get to 6 weeks I might even buy a doppler see if I could find heart beat myself and miss scan see how I go?

xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

if its free though its worth just seeing the heartbeat isnt it n knowing that its nice and strong,ive also heard the doppler doesnt always pick up the heartbeat that early with baby being so small its more around the 10-12 week mark,i think men can be so relaxed its shocking haha,wish we could be the same x x x


----------



## Starchase

I know really wanna see the little flash of the heart beat it was amazing seeing my son's hope we can get to see it... I lent my doppler to my pal and she broke it so I'd have to buy a new one again anyway 

Xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

good morning ladies well ive been the doctors today and instead of booking me in with my midwife they are sending me to the early pregnancy ward at the hospital for an early full check so this might include a scan :),so my appointment is 9.30 on wednesday so im very excited now :),how is everyone else feeling today x x x


----------



## Starchase

Whoo hoo well done u wishing that is fab news Xxxx

Congratulate me I didn't POAS today :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

well done star,how are you feeling knowing you havent tested,beta or wanting to see the line again,thankyou im just so glad that i saw i different doctor than i usually go to and got my fingers crossed it does include a scan as i know il be 100% chilled out when i see that little heartbeat,are you feeling any beta today,i got no sleep and feel worse,doctor said its a virul though so nothing they can do :( x x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

good morning all how is everyone doing and hope you all have a loverly wkend x x
:happydance: ive made it to the 6 week mark :happydance: which means the chances of me m/c again halfs :thumbup:


----------



## jojosmami

Congrats on making it to 6 wks luv!! Little one is already the size of a pea! GOod to hear you'll be able to get your scan. ANy chance of getting to hear that lil hb or seeing it with a scan always gets me till the next appt! 

Star did you test again?

Beth, Duck Toots, how you ladies doing? Any new symptoms? :dust::dust::dust:!!!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

how are you doing jojo,
yeah thats all i want one for as if i see that baby is doing great i dont think id worry any more plus im finding it hard not telling friends hahaha stars last tests taken are on page 267 and mine on 268,stars are loverly and dark for how far gone she is :) x x x


----------



## jojosmami

Such beautiful lines!!! 

I'm doing ok. BUsy month for me. My son starts baseball this coming weekend,have my glucose test on Tues, having a surprise birthday party for my husbands cousin on the 9th, next scan on the 13th, next baby check up on the 19th, my son's 6th birthday on the 22nd, Easter on the 24th and his birthday party on the 30th! I don't mind because that means this month will fly by and there will be one less month to go before I get to meet my little man! Hoping to go today and get a baby book and a diaper bag for the baby! Last night as far as pregnancy goes I was pretty miserable to be honest. I'm really stretching and growing which is great but its been quite painful this pregnancy and the baby has been up in my ribs so I can't catch my breath and if I can get him to move down he moves way down and I feel as if he'll fall out! Had lots of back pain yesterday ad was just not a happy camper. Took the sleeping pill Dr gave me and got some rest so feel a bit better this morning. ANytime I get to go shopping for the baby puts a pep in my step! 

Here's the latest bump pic @ 26 wks


----------



## wishing4baby3

awwww that is the worst bit isnt it when you get uncomfy and i think our hormones go crazy again near the last 10 weeks,well im worrying now as just noticed brown cm,why cant i just be left to chill n everthing be ok,supose the next 24 hour will show me whats happening :(,arrr sorry dont want put a downer on everything but very close to tears right now :cry: x x x


----------



## jojosmami

Don't worry to much hunni. It could be a bit left from implantation. If its brown it means it old and remember I bleed heavy at times until 12 wks. Every pregnancy id different and I know the 1st things you think of when you see stuff like that is that its not good but just keep an eye on it, take it easy and if you feel something is wrong call the Dr ASAP!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou jojo it is hard and sorry cause of worry i also 4got to say how loverly ur bump is :),im not cramping any differently than i have since before my bfp and i will be honest and i have rushed out to the chemist to buy the test that was very faint last time i used it because it mesures from 100miu as the test thats my profile pic is only a 10miu test so wanted a dark line this time on the 100miu one well im hoping its a positive thing as the positive line showed straight away and was darker than the test line which has neva happened on a 10miu test here are the pics

almost straight away,darker line is the positive line.fainter line is test line


3 mins into test time

what do you think as ive heard if youve m/c the bleeding doesnt kick in straight away so by now this 100miu test would be fainter by now wouldnt it x x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

wishing4baby3 said:


> here ladies are pics of my tests yesterday,what do you think,they are light so was worried but then my boobs still hurt and im feeling sick this morning more than i have so far x x x
> View attachment 185797
> 
> 
> View attachment 185798
> 
> 
> 
> *these are what the tests looked like this time last week,its the same one at 100miu x x*


----------



## Ducktales

yay wishing, looking good
Jojo- impressive bump girl !
I am a few days off from ovulation, but getting into practice if you know what i mean !
xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou duck just hope its a positive thing and the brown cm is nothing,awww bet ur looking forward to the tww and seeing what it brings i have everything crossed for you hun x x x


----------



## Starchase

Hey wishing how are u honey?? Try not to worry during my M/c my test went negative four days before any cramping or any discharge... that is one mighty line so try not to worry I bet Tuesday feels like a life time away today but you know what its not just 3 more sleeps :)

They will scan u now though so use this as a good sign bubba wants you to see him/her!!! 

Jojo that is one impressive bump darling absolutely love it when do u get ur next steroid shot? You are gonna be so busy this month u will be 30 wks before u now it xx

Whey hey for the practicing duck good girl.... XXxxxx

Well Jojo u know me to well and I POAS this afternoon just cos I could ha ha had one 10mui left so though its been 48 hrs since test so lets see how dark it is now....


Top one 48 hrs ago
Bottom one this afternoon wasn't really that desperate to pee either whoo hoo!!! xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou star i think imworse because im just having a very bad day,spent most of last night and today braking down intears over nothing,the kids have played me up bug style and usually i leave them to it but then today its also drove me to tears so maybe its my hormones,thats good about my tests then and that urs wer going light by this point,thats the reason i brought the 100miu test as well as i thought the 10miu ones will prob pic it up easy where as if the one i used was the same as last wk i would be more worried but it was such a good line straight away,ive neva seen a positive test get a red positive line so quick,ur tests are getting more and more loverly,bet you feel beta from seeing them getting darker,are your boobs hurting yet as mine are killing me which ive neva had before,i go the hospital on wed morning so i am on count down plus i should defo get a scan now if i tell them about the spotting but im happy to say so far its stopped so we will see x x x


----------



## Starchase

Thats great news that the spotting has stopped I am well chuffed that they are getting darker, my bbs are really sore now almost burning, when I was pg with ds it was my nipples that killed me now it is the boobs all over oh me oh my!!!

XXxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awwww i bet you are as it does give you that safe kind of feeling doesnt it,aching/painfull boobs must be a good sign then, i really cant wait till we both reach 12 weeks i honestly cant as i think thats when we will enjoy being pregnant a 100%,my mil thinks ive just over done it so she has told me off and said i best rest in which i replyed tell ur son and granchildren to let me then lol x x x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Evening ladies. 

Wishing hope the spotting stops. Ur lines still look good! 

Jojo- what a fantastic bump!!!! Loving it! 

Fee- yay for achy boobs! 

Duck- good girl for all that practicing!

Nand-how u doing? 

Anyone heard off Lou(toots)? She hasn't checked in for a while. I hope she's ok! 

Cd 60. Well I still don't know if I've Ovulated. My nipples seem a bit tender but nothing major. I've been avoiding too much poking so I'm not making them sore myself. Lol. 
I've also had some af type cramps today. Been to the toilet a few times to check.

Went to buy some cheapies today but the shop had shut by the time I got there. 
I'm still rattleing from all the tablets I'm taking. Lol

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hey Beth

How are you honey? What is going on with ur body that is nuts CD60!!!!! WTF lol :) I am also very worried about Lou I checked her hread that she started and they had mentioned that her brother was due an operation for kidney stones hope he and she are both ok.....

With out sounding like a complete stalker she should be ovulating about now too so hopefully she is just too busy making bambinos, missing her though

Go get tests tomorrow and I can't wait to see what they say!!

XXXxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

I'm ok. Got some pinching by my right ovary today so maybe today is OV day. Who knows. Didn't get tests today. Prob won't bother unless I feel anything really. 

I hope Lou and her brother are ok! 

How u feeling Fee? 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

We slipped onto page 2.... :( lets stay on page 1 

XXXxxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies how has your weekend gone,beth i have my fingers crossed that its ovulation time you and ul soon be in your 2ww and star how are you feeling,
how is everyone else,it has gone quiet on here a little,hope all is ok,
well for me no more spotting and cramping has calmed down,sickness kicked in again today,very bad bkache and very tired so off bed soon,only 3 more sleeps till i go for my checkup too now that cant come quick enough for me lol x x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies how has your weekend gone,beth i have my fingers crossed that its ovulation time you and ul soon be in your 2ww and star how are you feeling,
how is everyone else,it has gone quiet on here a little,hope all is ok,
well for me no more spotting and cramping has calmed down,sickness kicked in again today,very bad bkache and very tired so off bed soon,only 3 more sleeps till i go for my checkup too now that cant come quick enough for me lol x x x


----------



## Starchase

Whoo 3 more sleeps i'm doing ok got cramping thou :( wee bit freaked out as cramping got really bad before m/c?? hoping its just stretching going on in there

XXXxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

sorry about the 2 posts the same it said it hadnt sent because of an error grrrrrrrrrrrr,

arrrr star try not worry too much n im sending you a big :hug: as ive had alot of cramping on and off since 4 weeks and also my friend whos a midwife told me some cramping can be caused by not drinking enough fluid so when ever the cramps kicked in id have half a pint of water and it did calm them loads or even stop them so maybe see if that works,i know its hard not worry too hun as i do the same 24/7,i even said to oh today if anything is going happen i wish it would hurry up but if not the 12 week mark cant come quick enough,i try keep myself busy and when i cant stop worrying i get my tests out to remind me how good the lines are,have you tested again today x x x


----------



## Starchase

Hey honey thanks I was wondering bout the drinking I have been drinking lots of iced drinks can't get enough Ice I wonder if it's fizzy juice not helping had quite a bit today??? Gonna go get more water right now anything to make bean stick role on 12 weeks cx x
Not tested today will tomorrow though xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

star i am a fizzy drink lover but since my bfp i cant drink it as it was causing bad belly cramps,i stick to either water,apple juice and the odd cup of tea,we are already full of gas with the change in hormones so im sure fizzy drinks dont help,let me know how the testing goes and if the cramps calm down once u drink more water and still drinks,o ive also heard oranges are good for helpping the beanie stick so i do try drink at least one glass of pure orange a day or just eat one :),i feel so sick on n off this morning so thats helping me believe everything is ok still and the craving of ice is a great sign for you too hun,im sure our beanies are doing just fine x x x


----------



## NandO1

hi all, 
wishing bet you cant wait for your check up, has the brown spotting stopped? you sound like you are having lots of symptoms which is great (in the nicest possible way)

star how are those cramps? I had cramps daily until about nine weeks and still get them every now and again, its your body making room for snuggly bum to get comfy. 

beth have you figured out whats going on yet? cd62? what a cycle, i think you should test again. fingers x'd hun xxx

duck have you worn him out yet? 

jojos hows things with you? is your throat any better?

toots hope you ok xxxxxxxx

All good my end, looking forward to my scan on thurs, looking forward to finding out how I'm gonna get this baby out, but one guarantee which ever way its not gonna be pain free!!!!!


----------



## Toots3495

:kiss: hi girlies, sorry I haven't been on here but I've been having Internet probs:dohh:. What have I missed?!! I'm busy at work at the moment so I'll try and log on later.


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi nando awww bet its loverly getting to see your little one again,ul have get ur scan up,for me the spotting has stopped and its now my cm is a wierd colour like a tint of green/brown colour so thinking infection but will get told when i go hospital if it is but its not spotting now which is good,i woke in the night feeling sick and dizzy which shows my hormones are going crazy and felt sick on and off all day and very tired,i have had a pulling /stitch kind of feeling by my belly botton today so not sure what that is,i also agree about the cramping too,ive had it since before no show of af and while looking it up on the internet its says its most likerlt stretching pains,im so on countdown for wednesday now,
hi toots how are you,how rubbish that uv had no internet,i would honestly be lost lol,ooo and ur also in the 2ww how brill :) x x x


----------



## jojosmami

Well ladies, here we go again! Last night I was sleeping with a pillow between my knees, I woke up really hot and moved the pillow and I was soaking wet down there. In between my thighs, in the creases of my legs and all over down there! It was so much I ad to get a towel and wipe myself off. I really thought it was just sweat but nothing else was sweating. I went back to sleep but I didn't sleep well. Having lots of uncomfortable-ness (sorry for that made up word) in my tummy and back. I kept leaking again for most of the morning but now it has slowed down alot! The uncomfortable feeling is still there. Baby is moving around great but I'm so scared to go to the Dr. I can't be put into the hospital for 3 months guys. I just can't:nope: I have no one to take care of the kids. I'm so scared and so done going thru this emotional roller coaster. I don't know what to do!


----------



## wishing4baby3

awwww jojo you must be really in limbo,i know its hard but is its worth getting checked out because you dont want put urself in danger or your little one,it sounds like your waters for sure and i dont know how much you have to loose before you can get an infection easily,id defo go get checked though hun,do they really need to keep you in though as cant they suggest as much as poss bed rest and a midwife that comes out to you to check how your doing so that you havent got stay in,how old are your kiddies sorry and cant oh get some time off work to help before n after school or are they all at home still,sending big :hugs: and hope you decide what to do soon x x x x


----------



## NandO1

Oh jojos you have to go get it checked out again, i know how you feel about being put in hosp, but you and the baby are the priority at the mo and things would work out with childcare somehow, and it may not even come to that, they may say go home and rest. 

toots glad you are back in the land of cyberspace, hows the 2ww going so far? did you get lots of bd in????

wishing that belly button pain is normal, odd but normal, oh i hope you dont have an infection but at least that can be easily dealt with, glad the spotting has stopped. xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

i agree with you nand with jojo,i know its hard with kids but you also have to look after youself too,
ive heard infections can cause spotting so if it is that could explain it and like you said it could soon be sorted,glad the wierd pain is normal lol,i cant remember them from my other 2 kids but it was a few years ago now lol x x


----------



## NandO1

wishing its amazing what you forget and how quickly too. my ds is only 17 months so it wasnt that long ago, but there are things you do remember like a weird tummy button pain. lol


----------



## wishing4baby3

i know i cant remember much except bkache constantly lol and them kicking 
x


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

I fell like crying on my girls are back whoo hoo xxxxxx

Lou Lou love my Lou Lou XXxxx

:happydance::cloud9::happydance:

Jojo what is this bubba dooing to you?? Go get it checked out honey, if he is moving around loads that is a great sign but they will be able to tell u how much percentile of waters u have lost then compromise with them agree to coe in everytime it happens, and stay on couch reat as much as feasibly possible.... When is ur next steroid shot?

I have a great idea I will fly out and stay with u and be your live in chilcare lol :) now wouldn't that be a hoot XXxx

Wishing 2 more sleeps whoo hoo I am so excited for u thank you so much for ur adbice lastnight I went to my bed wee bit upset by cramps there not sore just there.... So when I got ur message I jumped out of bed and had 500ml iced water it was great.... no cramps did wake up to pee at 5.15am thou :( so today I stayed on water then fell off the wagon with irn bru at 1pm cramps started at 5pm so think it is the cafeine in the juice no ore for me!!.... So I have another beautiful glass of iced juice sitting here and feeling alot better...

Bought my digi today bit freaked out about what it would say lol :)

Beth how are u what are u thinking do u think this might be ur second ovulation this cycle? hang in there xx

Duck how's the bding going hope u caught the egg this cycle...

Nand your almost at the end of ur cycle how amazing!! Bet you cant wait to see bubba on thursday so will they tell u whether its natural or section at ur appointment?

XXXXxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Called the Dr and I have an appt @ 545 tonight. We ( in the states) have midwifes like you do in the UK. Either you have a Dr or a midwife and most insurances here don't pay for a midwife so most people go to the Dr. They wanted me to come right in but it is impossible right now with all these kids. My kids are almost 6 and 2 1/2. I'm just hanging on a prayer right now that It was just tons of sweat!! And the uncomfortable feeling is just little man stretching and growing! I'll let you ladies know as soon as I know something!


----------



## Starchase

Keep us informed honey thinking about u loads XXxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

glad all is beta star and that drinking water is helping,it does make you feel more settled knowing that its not taking tablets that easies the pain doesnt it as if it was anything worse i dont think it would carm or stop it :),sorry you were in bed wen i sent it though,well doctors phoned and said your preg test is positive well i didnt know that :haha: but they have booked me in to see my midwife on 18th april :wohoo: i neva got this far last two times plus she was my midwfe with my 2 kids :),

jojo im so glad your going the doctors and please do let us know how you get on,think this thread will make us stronger people at the end of all this as their is always something but your all great support for each other ,im sure ul be fine though hun and ur kids will be fine if you cant do as much just for a little while,big :hugs: coming your way x x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

o 4got ask star when are you doing your digi test :) x x


----------



## Starchase

whoo hoo wishing thats all I want is my dr to say u are pregnant!!! lol silly isn't it I am genuinely scared to pee on the digi Idiot i know !! xxxx

Wishing I'm glad u messaged when u did made me top up before I fell asleep :) xxx


----------



## Starchase

Not sure wishing bought 2 so might do one tonight or should I do it in the morning?

xxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

glad it helped though,hahaha the thing with the doctor saying it was what my oh was like as i rang him and told him and he got excited and i asked why he had because we new and he said because the doctor has confirmed it and your past 6 wks this time you actually are lolol,glad its worked for you though and cramping has calmed down,they tell you all these dos and donts but neva give you advice like drink plenty as it can calm cramping lol x x


----------



## Starchase

Oh ladies look just look





:cloud9::cloud9::happydance: XXxxxx


----------



## NandO1

right on target star congrats xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

:wohoo: :wohoo: think a CONGRATULATIONS is in order star,that is just brill,so happy for you,when are you going the doctors x x x


----------



## Toots3495

HOLY SHIT FEE!!!!!!!!! woooohooooooooooo! I couldn't be more pleased for you Hun. Couldn't have happened to a nicer person:happydance::happydance::kiss::happydance:
How do you feel??!!!??:cloud9::baby::happydance::baby::flower:


----------



## jojosmami

Thank you ladies for all your support and kind words. Went to the Dr and they said that my mucus plug has dissolved more ( that's why I saw some blood) but my bag of water is still intact! So thankful! He said the babies HB is good, he wants me to have another scan on the 13th to check his fluid again, and check on him. They also gave me my progesterone shot at that visit ( a couple days early) just in case. SO, for now he is staying put! I have a horrible headache from crying so much yesterday. I feel relieved but still so nervous. 

Such a beautiful sight Star!!! So happy for you!

Wishing are you going to do a digi?

Toots, how you doing hunni?

Beth & Duck, when r you guys testing?


----------



## NandO1

jojos its good that the bag is still intact and they are doing all the right things to keep baby there, will be keeping my fingers x'd for you,

hows everyone else today??


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww that is great news jojo,just try take things as easy as you can and im sure ur little man will stay put till at least 35 weeks to 36 weeks,sending big :hugs: hun,
im not going do a digi as il be hopefully having a scan tomoz anyway so cant wait for that and seeing little beanies hearbeat :) 
how is everyone else doing x x x


----------



## Ducktales

hi everyone, how are things, have been away for the weekend see my friends in Norfolk where i grew up, was lovely.
Yay to the digi test Star, fantastic
1 more sleep wishing !!
We are off to USA on Thursday for 3 nights for a wedding WTF !
Anyway, we will be away in a lush hotel during O time... bring it on!!
must get off my lazy arse and do some washing - love the way that my weeks annual leave is spent doing housework - however i will be doing some shopping tomorrow !
xxx


----------



## Starchase

Oh Jojo I've been thinking about u all day, poor u hopefully this news will allow u to chill out for a bit now and get no more sore heads... :( bambino is doing great he will be here earlier than expected but if we can get him to 30 + superb go jojo go lol :)

Wishing one more sleep!!!! whoo hoo little heart beat yeeeha xx

Lou I'm doing good bit weird really I'm knackered proper tired today!!! thank u its slowly sinking in just about screamed when i saw digi it took all my might to pee on it!! was so sure it would say not pregnant again... but nope pretty picture instead stillr eally nervous but i have gained 8lb and I've got bump, boobs agony and very tired :) so fx'd this is it xx how is ur brother after his op? how's this cycle going did u bd loads and loads...X

Duck have a fantastic trip bet it would be lovely and boy just think get an american bambino dare u too do a posh and name the baby after the place of conception lol.. xxx

Hey Nands how are ya? xx

Xxxxx


----------



## Ducktales

Star - LOL
we are staying in a place called Birmingham in Detroit - that would not be a cool name !!!
xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

good morning ladies well had a scan and they can see a sack and where the baby is implanted but no heart beat just yet and they say im only messuring just over 5 weeks so got go back for another scan to see if things have progressed or not,im now still worried as i dont understand how i can be a wk behind with my last af being the 19th feb :(,how is everyone else x x


----------



## jojosmami

Wishing, sorry you still have to worry a bit. When is your next scan? :hugs:

How's everyone else doing this morning?

I'm doing pretty good. Slept a little better last night. Im so hot all the time! Especially at night while sleeping. The weather has been crazy here. Its to cold(for the other people in the house) for me to open the windows but its so stuffy inside even with the heat off. I can't wait till summer so I can have the air conditioning on!


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi jojo glad ur feeling beta now and they do say when pregnant ur always warmer than normal :), ive got go bk 2 wks today,think it will be the longest 2 weeks of my life lol x x


----------



## NandO1

hey wishing i think its normal to get put back a week then all of a sudden bubs gets a growth spurt and measures correct at next scan, i got put forward a week at my 12 week scan and thats almost an impossibility as i know when i ov'd. it works both ways so dont be too worried, xxx

jojos glad you are feeling better, we are having a lovely day here, the only downside is that suddenly there is lots of pasty white flesh on show! 

Hows everyone else today????


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi everyone. 

Soz I've been away for a bit been really busy in work and had to work late Monday and tues so just wanted to go to bed :) 

Still in limbo and I haven't tested. I did buy some cheapies on my way home today so will test in the morning. I'm not expecting anything to show up except for the control line! 

Lou I'm so happy ur back with us! U had us really worried! 
Fee I'm loving the digi! 
Wishing I'm sorry you didn't see what u were hoping to see but like Nand said I don't think it's very accurate at such an early stage. Can understand your worry tho. :hug:
Jojo keep crossing those legs for a little bit longer!!
Duck enjoy your break away and plenty of BD please!!! 
Nand how u feeling? 

xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Nand you are too funny!!I can't wait to be able to show off my skin! There is a lot extra this spring than last but that's ok with me!

Beth what DPO are you?


----------



## Beth_welshy

No idea Jojo. Had some ovary pain on Sunday so maybe 3DPO going on that but I'm not 100% certain haven't tested since March 17th

xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning ladies. 

Just tested and as I suspected a BFN :(

Was lying in bed before going to sleep last night and had 4/5 sharp stabbing pains in my uterus each one only lasted a second but made me flinch! Really strange! Any ideas what it could be? 

How's everyone else? xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Could it be baby getting comfy in there and implanting? You think you could be around 4dop right?


----------



## jojosmami

So ladies I need some advice. I let my "best Friend" ( who I;m having problems with anyway) but I gave her the Travel system ( the stroller and car seat) we had for my DS when she got preggo with her son. I told her she could use it and if we had a another baby and it was a boy she would give it back. I gave it to her almost 2 yrs. Well, I also gave her a bunch more stuff like his playpen etc. I went there last night to pick it all up and she said she didn't have the car seat because she left it at her dad's house and her dad put it outside and its been sitting outside for awhile so she has to "clean" it. I was really upset because it was a very expensive seat. Now I don't know how bad it is, I might be able to wash and bleach the plastic part and wash the fabric but I'm not really happy about sticking my newborn is something that has been sitting outside for almost a year. Its not just about how it looks its a safety thing. This is suppose to protect my baby if we get into a car accident. What if the fabric has been weaken on the straps or theres rust somewhere on the metal parts? I was really upset. Then I asked well is the stroller outside too and she said well no its in my trunk but I was hoping I didnt have to give that back until the babies born because I still use that. So, my hubby said we should just by a new one but its so much money that we don't have. And more, its money we shouldn't have to spend! Do you think I should wait to see how bad it is and try and save it or just say F*ck it and buy a new one? UGH!!! I'm sooo mad!


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies how are you all doing,have any of you heard off star as she has been rather quiet the last few days which isnt her,hope she is ok,
jojo im so sorry what ur friend has done to you,how rude is that,you borrow something you look after it end of,im sorry but id ask her to give you some money towards a new one as its wrong what she has done fair enough blame ur dad for it but it doesnt excuse that it was her job to look after it,i personally would buy a new one because its going to be hard to clean it up well enough so that its hygenic enough for your new born never mind the saftey of it too,i honestly cant believe she has done this to something you were kindly enough to lend her,its shocking,can you not get one for around the £50 mark as it will still be safe just not stylish as you would like or did you want it to match your pushchair again,im really sorry you may have to pay out for something you shouldnt n really havent got the money for but i would personally tell her to shove it where the sun dont shine x x x


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

Wishing sorry u didn't see the heartbeat just too soon bet u anything it is loud and proud now!! Just think when u get it done u will see so much more XXxxx

Jojo well where do I start this is the same friend that pi**** me off when you told her about the baby wasn't it? Well if it is and I'm sure it is then sorry but she is no friend to u, u are the friend in the relationship giving and she is a b**** sorry but she is.... sorry but she should be round at ur house everyday picking up ur kids or giiving u some time off with all that is going on right now... I'd wash my hands with herand buy shiny new

Hey Beth how are u? OOOoooooh could be implantation..... love how exciting this is getting XX

I'm doing ok got my contract for new job it is superb built myself up to quit went in and came out confused they are trying to keep me and want to promote me I would then get the pay I deserve and get maternity pay and leave for 1 year the other job no benefits as I don't qualify wasn't an issue as I can afford 5-6 month off but now chance of year with my baby 8 months full pay and 2 months statuatory really confused

XXXx 
XXXXxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Oh Jojo that's terrible! Your right to worry about the safety of the car seat after it's been left outside to fight the weather! You should insist that she buys u a new one! And what a cheek asking u to wait for something that belongs to you! 
I'm always extra careful if I borrow something off someone... I guess not everyone is like us! 

Fee good luck on figuring out the job situation! Sounds very confusing! 

Fee & Jojo I really really hope the pain I felt could be implantation. Had a heavy feeling this eve in lower abdomen. 

xxx


----------



## annie00

hey ladies--

Im srry i anit been on i have been glued to FF chat rooms... OMg its awsome..

Jojo wow what a scare.. I hope everything goes alright with u sweetie... i was born 3 months early and i weigh 1lb and 6 oz.. stayed in ICu for 75 days... i didnt start talkin untill i was almost 3 wow... anywayys.. im healthy and that was almost 23 yrs ago!!!!!!

Star- congrats on ur BFP

AFM- i Ovulated for sure 16 days ago.. My Lp is 16 days long and i started af this morning.. but its ok bc i go to the dr Monday to get my results back and show her my chart.. ANd my BBT chart was SO BEAUTIFUL this month.. oh well always next month at least i no im ovulating now so thats awsome... and me and dh are offically ttc now harder than ever :)


----------



## NandO1

jojos firstly i would definitely buy new stuff as if she had such disregard for the stuff you lent her then god knows what abuse it has gotten, she has such a cheek to ask to keep the buggy til your lo is here, and i agree with star she should be there offering you all the help you need until baby is born, bloody cheeky b**ch...

star if i were you i would stay put if they are gonna give you all they are offering, a year with baby is something you will never get back and to be paid for most of it so no money worries either. what does your oh think?? apart from that how are you feeling? any new symptoms?

wishing i hope you arent worrying too much, star couldnt have put it better, loud and proud is exactly what it will be! xx

beth hope that heavy feeling is a big old fertilised egg nestling in. xx

toots how are you? xx

had my scan today, placenta still low moved a whole 1.5cm in 12 weeks, bubs was using it as a pillow. got to go back in 4 weeks, they think it will be far enough away to have a natural birth but got to see bubs face and totally fell in love, it was amazing.


----------



## NandO1

https://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i368/mags74/P4071225-1.jpg

pic from today xx


----------



## jojosmami

Nand, the pic is so beautiful! I bet your getting so excited!!!!

Star, it is the same "friend". I've ben having a lot of problems with her for awhile now. She is very selfish, lazy and rude. But, really I don't think she's doing it on purpose. I have def kept my distance and am trying to pull away from her slowly. The hard part is not only is she my "best friend" but she is my hubby's cousin's wife. So my hubby doesn't want me to say anything because he doesn't want family problems and to top it off I watch their son during the day so she's also my "boss". We dont hang out hardly at all anymore because she has other friends she goes out and parties with and I'm not that kinda person. She has said 2 things the last couple weeks that was the last straw for me. A couple weeks ago I was talking about when I think the baby will be born and she said " Well he can be born whenever but he better not be born on Carlitos (her son) birthday ( june 30) I asked her why and she said because she doesn't want her baby to have to share a birthday with my son. I asked why not and she said because its already bad enough that her son isnt gonna be the baby of the family, and that my baby will be taking all the attention that she doesn't want the attention to be taken off her sons birthday too. :growl: Like me baby isnt important?She is throwing her hubby a surprise bday party this sat aNd then the other day when I was so worried about the baby being born early I was talking to her about how I was worried about who was gonna care for my 2 older kids and she said " well thats gonna suck if the baby is born on Sat because then you guys aren't gonna be there for the party." I thought aww she really wants us to be there, but no she said " If you have the baby does that mean Carlos ( my DH ) wont be able to take my hubby out so we can surprise him?" UUGGGHHH! She drives me crazy!! ANywho, sounds like your job is really fighting for you!! Have you made a decisions yet?

Beth, sounds like implantation to me! ANy symptoms today?

Wishing how you feeling?


----------



## Starchase

Hi there

Oh jojo u are the biggest saint I know... Bless ur heart I'd be furious but totally understand the difficulty now with family,.. Do u knOw what not sure if it's sitting here looking in but I'd say she is so very jealous of u and if I was u I'd take the higher ground because that ways upsets people who want attention the fact that u aren't rising to it

She is a horrible individual but I feel bad for her that she can be that spiteful xx

NAND thanks I'm doing good fx'd got midwife apt on mon so hopefully get to see bubba not pining all my hopes on it though I am too bug for my clothes got big fleece on today to hide midrift!! Lol I have given them till tues to make me an offer then I wud stay like y say a whole yr with baby is priceless but what is meant tone will be

Oh Beth can't wait to hear what is going on with u x

Lou I'm getting angry at ur Internet connection lol gonna come visit u for a chat xx

Wishing and duck how are u boyh doing today??

I have my good friends 40th party tonight nothing to wear and nobody but my best friend knows but hey she is 37 weeks pg so maybe I'll look tiny next to her lol x


----------



## Starchase

Hi there

Oh jojo u are the biggest saint I know... Bless ur heart I'd be furious but totally understand the difficulty now with family,.. Do u knOw what not sure if it's sitting here looking in but I'd say she is so very jealous of u and if I was u I'd take the higher ground because that ways upsets people who want attention the fact that u aren't rising to it

She is a horrible individual but I feel bad for her that she can be that spiteful xx

NAND thanks I'm doing good fx'd got midwife apt on mon so hopefully get to see bubba not pining all my hopes on it though I am too bug for my clothes got big fleece on today to hide midrift!! Lol I have given them till tues to make me an offer then I wud stay like y say a whole yr with baby is priceless but what is meant tone will be

Oh Beth can't wait to hear what is going on with u x

Lou I'm getting angry at ur Internet connection lol gonna come visit u for a chat xx

Wishing and duck how are u boyh doing today??

I have my good friends 40th party tonight nothing to wear and nobody but my best friend knows but hey she is 37 weeks pg so maybe I'll look tiny next to her lol x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Fee is right Jojo your a saint!!!! 

Enjoy the party fee!!

Fantastic picture Nand!!!

I've been at an event all day so haven't had much of a chance to think about symptoms.
But i did notice the stabbing feeling Again this afternoon not so powerful but I was busy! 
Still heavy af feeling and feels like I have pressure down below especially when I'm sat on the loo( tmi sorry) Creamy cm
I don't want to get my hopes up tho. 

xxx


----------



## jojosmami

sounds really good Beth! do you have a feeling either way? I don't want to get you all ramped up and excited but can't help being excited for you myself!!!


----------



## Beth_welshy

If I'm honest I don't think I am :( the last 2times I was my boobs hurt but there isn't much activity with them. The odd ache now and again but that's it :( 

I'm living in hope that i am though! 

How u feeling Jojo? Have u spoken to your friend? 

xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey 

How's everyone? 

xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey ladies,how you doing beth n any more could be signs :)
star- have you tested again or being good now after ur digi test,
jojo -hope youve managed to sort things out with ur friend,
toots n nando and duck how are you feeling,
well im trying keep myself busy till my next scan but had some more spotting in the night,boobs are huge n painfull,sickness calmed down and tiredness worse,how is the weather for everyone its been loverly here in the midlands(uk),really like summer is almost here :) x x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey again

Well after I posted this morning I checked my cm (I findit easier using a tampon) when I pulled it out there was a tiny bit of pink blood on the side. 
Could it be implantation bleeding I wonder?? 
I've worn a pantyliner today to see if any turns up in my undies. Nothing so far! 

Wishing I hope the spotting is nothing to worry about. When is your next scan? 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

I'm doing ok had a really bad dream lastnight woke up with palpatations and sweating so I used my last digi it was 3+ so feel a bit better I could swear that my right bb doesn't feel as tender as it did but trying to keep PMA have midwife tomo so hoping that she can scan me and make me feel better

OH now told his mum, brother and best mate so hoping I don't let them down :( oh feeling really weird about it all.....

Had weird cramps round the front under my belly button earlier which have now gone and I swear I can feel fluttery almost bubbles below my belly button when I lie on the sofa just need more PMA I know I do...

Oh wishing the weather here is summer it is immense hope it is here to stay :) your symptoms sound superb u will be fine honey I just know it x

Beth sounds promising ooohhhhhh 4-6 days u'll know BFP coming ur way XXxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Are you going to ask for an early scan fee? Yay for the 3+ weeks!! 
U won't be letting anyone down you have a super sticky baby!!! 

Weather has been beautiful here in Wales! 

I really want to test already!!! 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Lol Beth that did make me giggle I was hopeless POAS non stop ha ha think I used 22 pg tests just so I could see it

I'm praying this is such a sticky bean, want it so bad xxx

Hoping for scan tomo see how they feel xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

I'm probably going to POAS every other day from tomorrow onwards! 

Fingers crossed you get a scan tomorrow. 

Xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

beth i have everything crossed for you,how exciting is it,
star please let us know how you get on today and i hope they do give you scan,when will you be due about as are we about the same if ur dates stay the same n they keep me as 6 weeks 2 days not 7 wks 2 days,
wel ive got a week n 2 days till my next scan and cant wait,spotting stopped again so again for me that is good,i got sunburnt yesterday,it was so warm but just didnt realise the strengh of it until i got in the bath and it stung hahaha,i also felt sick again this morning to the point i was close to gagging which ive not had yet :),neva thought you could be so happy feeling like crap lol x x


----------



## Ducktales

Hi Girls, How is everyone
Just got back from Detroit and the family wedding, am knackered.
havent caught up on all the posts yet but will do in a bit.
I have been BD'ing a LOT and today got a nearly positive OPK - mine fade in, so have been fading in for 2 days so thinking my positive will be tonight, so will have to force DH to "perform" again !!
Beth - fx'd it was implantation bleeding
star, looking forward to hearing about your appointment today
jojo- that is very annoying and she should definitely be replacing things for you, or at least contributing
toots, nand, wishing - will post more later !!
xxxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

Just had my appointment it was fine I am getting a scan next monday she says I am the same as my ticker says so we will wait and see I told her about when I ovulated and when my AF was but she didn't care about that she goes on AF not ovulation and then they will be guided by the scan oh well.... lol so my official due date is the 2nd dec lol :) but I know baby will be born end oct beginning Nov whoop whoop....

Wishing my midwife says she doesn't like scanning before 8 weeks because it always causes more anxiety if baby behind in dates then she went on to book me in for 7 wks 3 days and if I am just under a week behind with late ovulation baby will be 6wks 5 days so praying I actually see something now she said that!!!

Oh well :) feel all fuzzy and warm inside

Go duck go loving plenty of bding whoo hoo detroit bambino

XXXxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

star she is 100% right because the first thing i thought is why have they put me a week behind and worried on n off since because of it,well if your scans dont change ur dates and mine stay the same as the scans say we are due then we are due around the same time :),glad all went ok thought :) :) x x x x x


----------



## Starchase

That is superb wishing whoo hoo my little bump buddie ha ha... The scary thing is my wee one will be here at the beginning of November possibly the end of october oh wow not long really is it!!

XXXxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Evening everyone. 

I had a bit of pink watery blood when I wiped after a BM this afternoon. Tiny bit of brown since. Nipples feel bruised. Tested this morning was a BFN. 

Fee I'm glad your appointment went well. Bet your excited for your scan! 

Wishing- glad the spotting has stopped. Great symptoms! Bet your counting down the days to your scan! 

Duck- good to have u back! fingers crossed that opk is positive by 2moz! Keep up the bd!

Jojo you there? I hope you are ok and baby hasn't made an early appearance yet! 

Lou hope your still ok and it's just your stupid Internet connection that's stopping you from dropping by! 

xxx


----------



## Ducktales

morning everyone.
so angry - woke up last night in agony and have been diagnosed with a kidney infection- had to call the out of hours doctor to come.
No bd'ing for me now for a few days.
Got my positive OPK last night and BD'd yesterday morning so just praying that is enough - but frankly i doubt it
ANNOYED and in severe pain too !
rant over, hope everyone else is ok
xx


----------



## jojosmami

Duck so sorry hunni. I get those ALOT!!! And they suck!! But, I think you may be ok on the TTC front. The month I got my BFP me and DH didn't bed as much as we had the months before. I def thought the same as you. But, we :sex: only 4 times during the O wk and BAM!!! So keep up your PMA luv!
Beth, what DPO are you?
Star, glad everything wet well and cant wait to here about the scan! 
Wishing, how you feeling?
Toots, how you doing luv?


----------



## wishing4baby3

good afternoon ladies,
*beth* i am honestly on countdown now but will be here before i know it,
*duck *i agree with jojo i only beded twice around when i though i ovulated but by my scan they have put me back a week which i know we only beded once that week so nothing is impossible so try stay positive hun :),
*star* i honestly cant wait for them tell me a due date,im getting stupidly excited now hehehe,bet you are too :),
*jojo* how are you doing and i see you little man is staying put for his mummy wohoo,bet ur counting down the weeks,
*nando* and *toots* hows things going for you :)

well yesterday i honestly had a full day of thinking i was going to be sick but then wasnt but im happy with that as it shows my body is still changing and in 8 days time i get to see little beanie again but this time with a heartbeat :)im feeling very moody n tired too and boobs have gone lumpy n painfull x x


----------



## jojosmami

Welcome to pregnancy Wishing!!! 

Yep, little man is staying put for now. I have another scan tomorrow to check up on him, my fluids and his weight! I can't wait to see him. DH wants another potty shot, just to make sure!!:haha:


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww bet its loverly being able to see him extra than you normaly would and im glad all is ok for you so far :),did you sort out things with the car seat n so on,bet that has stressed you out a little x x


----------



## jojosmami

I love being able to see him so much!! That really is the only benefit of having so many problems thru out all 3 of my pregnancies. I got a scan every week starting @ 10wks until the day she was born with my DD, my son I got around 5 scans and this will be my 5th with this baby! My hubby and I are gonna go out and buy a whole new travel system next month! Really excited!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Af got me by the looks of it :( 
Onto the next cycle :)

Duck I'm sorry uv got a kidney infection. Fx u covered it!!! 

hope ur all ok 

xxx


----------



## jojosmami

:hugs::hugs::hugs Beth. So sorry luv! Sending you tons of hugs and kisses!!!


----------



## Ducktales

sorry about AF Beth, big hugs
x


----------



## wishing4baby3

sorry to hear af got you beth big :hugs: hun x x x


----------



## Starchase

Oh Beth I'm so sorry but hopefully this can be a proper cycle for u and get u back on track.... XXxxx

Duck poor u that is agony I have had my fair share of those and boy are they uncomfortable try and sleep that always makes it go quicker lots of rest... xx

Jojo so happy to see wee man still where he should be good luck tomorrow and get on here quick to tell us what is going on whoo hoo xxx

Lou I still love ya xxx

Wishing can't wait for us both to have our scans to confirm due date xx

Well I'm having drama again...... well my boss is a liar it is official he made everything up about promotion and they cant promise anything, he said today more stress more work and I just had to lump it so tried to call new company today as I've decided to tell them about baby annd if they still want me I'm gonna go

Petrified the stress at my job gonna make me loose my baby Xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

well im soo peed off arrrrrrrr lol,just wrote a full esay for the internet crash so going keep this short haha,
star ur boss is a tosser and hopefully the other company will take you on so you can tell ur boss to shove is job up his arse and lump it hahaha,ive got everything crossed for the new place for you and im sure your little beanie will be fine stressed or not stressed :),make sure you wind down once ur home with cuddles of ur little man and big man :hahaha: and nice relaxing baths,i soooooooooooo cant wait either im on count down now :),when is your scan again sorry my mind has completerly gone already lololol x x


----------



## Toots3495

Knock knock.... only me! How's everybody doing?
Beth I'm sorry to see af got you. She got me as well which is not really much of a surprise anymore. We dtd cd6, 8, 10, 12, 14 and 15 but that seems to still not be enough! Oh wants to try one more cycle before iui but I know it's a complete waste of time. 
I must have missed absolutely loads of news and goings on! I've been super busy at work as my bosses wife has been diagnosed with cancer so she is having quite intense chemo and radiotherepy at the moment as they can't operate on her. He's not been at work much so I've been maning the ship! It's difficult trying to find appointments for patients in the limited time hes there.
It's chucking it down with rain here which is totally miserable. I intend to have a nice hot bath and a glass or two of wine a bit later!


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww toots im sorry the :witch: got you too :hugs:,
it must also be so stressfull at work for you too and what a shame about ur bosses wife,i hope she gets beta,
sorry to ask but with not going through what you have ttc i dont know what iui stands for,if anything though you need do what you think is need to get ur bundle of joy which im sure will happen soon for you,it must be so hard and tiring for you both x x x


----------



## Toots3495

Hey wishing, iui is basically artifical insemination. I'm sure thats what they do to farm animals!! It would appear that I have a hostile environment which means my antibodies see oh sperm as an invader so they attack and kill them:gun::gun:
The iui procedure places the sperm inside me so it by passes my defences. I'll have to take drugs to halt my own ovulation and I assume more drugs to ovulate when the specialists are monitoring me. They need to pinpoint exactly when the egg is ready so the sperm is waiting at just the right time. Its not exactly how I planned to have a baby! I've recently read on a website that the drugs they give for iui can cause ovarian cancer which is bloody scary but I'm not sure how correct that info is. We get 4-5 goes under the nhs and if that fails we get 1 go at ivf. It's all v depressing to me to be honest, seems so unfair but who said life was ever going to be easy!


----------



## wishing4baby3

awwww it does sound like alot of hard work for you and ur body but you have got to think what uv gone through already so im sure ud cope just fine :hugs:,
you need to also think how many ladies have there babies this way and are fine,the chances of ovarian cancer prob have nothing to do with this procedure,its also great the nhs are offering to help you both as they can be very tight,i hope when you make ur mind up which way you want to go with things its works for you,i honestly cant understand what ur feeling right now and how you feel but i am thinking of you and ur oh,life can be very cruel at times and when its on people like urself n oh who will look after ur little one 100% it makes me angry because so many people take this for granteed,big :hugs: again hun x x x


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks hun:hugs:. It makes me mad to when I see so many skanks that are having dozens of children and they can't look after them properly. I saw one the other day walking through town looking like she'd been dragged through a hedge backwards and her daughter was trailing miles behind her, she only looked about 3-4. The mother turned around and told her to get a f*@!king move on! Makes me sick to see it.
Hows things with you?


----------



## wishing4baby3

omg as if you would speak to a child that age like that,actually you wouldnt do it to your child no matter what age,well fingers crossed it wont be long for you now :),
im great thankyou,feeling sick tired and moody but all worth it but i am finding it a little hard with school being closed as my daughter and son fight like cat n dog all the time at the mo hahaha,got my scan a week today too so should be able see the heartbeat :) x x


----------



## Toots3495

It'll all be worth it in the end hun. It's the third time you've done it so all the symptoms obviously doesn't put you off! Are you hoping for a boy or girl or not really bothered either way? Is oh over the moon?


----------



## wishing4baby3

it defo is worth it :),my little girl isnt my ohs but he did take her on from 1yrs old so would loverly to have his little girl with having oscar together but as long as its healthy id be very happy either way,he is excited but dreading the birthing bit haha,i had a brill labour with oscar and he was a great support but he said he doesnt want think about seeing me in pain but i honestly cant wait to do it all again hehe,i must be mad :rofl:,being pregnant doesnt put me off one bit but defo finding it harder this time round as i cant sleep in the day like i did the other 2 times plus kids have me up at 6 half 6 every morning,it passes at about 12 weeks though and then kicks in again about the 25 to 30wk mark because the sleppless nights kick in,defo all worth it though which you will find out for yourself soon :) x x x


----------



## Starchase

Hi there

Well saga over....... :) Handed in my notice today I phoned new job and they want me and the baby I almost burst into tears on the phone they are going to give me a maternity package too I am delighted :) last day at work 6th May whoo hoo xxxxx

Lou ur back whoo hoo so sorry AF got u honey and there are no words for what ur boss is going through big hugs to u for the stress and for making his job a lot less stressful, iui will be so very much worth it Lou u are gonna be an amazing mummy Xxxx

Wishing my scan is on Monday I'm nervous but excited too how are u feeling? Xxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Good to have you back Lou!!! 
Your boss is lucky to have you at such a difficult time for him and his wife! 
Sorry Af got u 2! Try getting that PMA back for your last cycle b4 iui!!!! 
Are you going to try anything different or go with the flow? 

Fee that's great u stood up to your boss and that the other company are being so helpful! 

Wishing are u counting down till your next scan? 

How r u Duck, Nand & Jojo? 

xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

:wohoo: :wohoo:* star* that is great news,bet ur going love handing your notice in to ur idiot of a boss,he deserves whats coming to him for the way he has treated you,awww ur scan will be here before you know it and it will be great,uv made it this far so i just know all will be great just like it will be for me :hugs:its going be great having a bump buddy ive got to know well and be due around the same time so when im up at stupid o clock cause beanie is keeping me up kicking you will be the same hehe :),will you find out the sex too,i know i will lol,
*beth* how are you doing,im very excited now and only 6 days to go,i know all is going be fine because ive been feeling sick all day on n off for the last 4 days now and boobs keep getting more n more achy and my god ive gone up a bra size already :rofl:
how are you *jojo,toots n nando* x x x


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

I vomited this morning whoo hoo lol dafty can't believe how happy I am at throwing up so funny

Notice in and last day 6th may fantastic news well chuffed xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww star your worse than me then as i only feel sick but ive neva been sick with any of my pregnancys but its defo a great sign that beanie is doing great :) and bring on the 6th of may for you :)

well here are a few pics of my belly so far, top one is first thing bump or small bloat what you think 


second one defo bloat as it grows the moment i eat lol x 

i so cant wait for it to be a constant bump now as seeing it grow gets me very excited lol x x x


----------



## Starchase

I have spotted today freaking out, no pain didn't sleep lastnight now lying on sofa with pillow and duvet not gonna move petrified xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww star try and relax ive spotted twice now and so far beanie is staying put,im sure it is left over from ur last af or implantation,defo rest though and if your really worried get urself to hospital for an early scan just for piece of mind,also no cramping is good too,big :hugs: hun x x x


----------



## Starchase

Phoned midwife earlier and she was nice said no one available for scan today or this wknd I've got my original scan at 8.30am on Monday so fingers crossed, it's just weird was there no cramping no more spotting?? Cx


----------



## wishing4baby3

well if its stopped n with no cramping i really wouldnt worry as you sound the same as what ive had twice and i know baby is still in there growing because im feeling more n more ill every day,it could of been the stress of work or anything so try relax till you see little beanie on monday and at least its first thing in the morning :),big :hugs: hun x x x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey fee. 

Hope the spotting has stopped today. 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

Well I was a wee paranoid person last night so went to my bed at 9 pm just woke up now no more spotting all lastnight nor this morning I pee'd as normal 5.30am and again now and nothing oh I'm praying so much it was just a freak leak

XXxxx


----------



## Ducktales

star, sorry you are having spotting, fx'd it is all ok - all sounds positive as has all stopped now.
good luck for Monday

I have shooting pains in my breasts - oh no here comes symptom spotting!
how is everyone today ??
xxx


----------



## Starchase

Thanks Duck, still totally freaking out had 2 bm's today and had brown cm both times, no cramping don't know what to think bbs still very sore and large still got water retention bump too, hungry, tired and thirsty had a nice midwife talk to me today she said brown cm common between 6-7 wks as implantation so trying to be positive

Whoo hoo on the bbs for u fx'd for u honey

XXxxxx


----------



## Starchase

I also gave in and poas if in doubt pee eh..... The control took ages to come up compared to the line :) hoping this is a good sign



PMA PMA PMA all the way hold on in there little bean XXxxx


----------



## Ducktales

look good to me !!
i wonder if we should buy shares in POAS brands as i dread to think how many we all use
the most expensive pee in the world - £10 !

brown blood is also ok i read, as it is old blood so i am sure all will be just fine.
Good luck for tomorrow - i can't read B&B at work but will be on at 7pm when i get home to see your beautiful picture (if they give you one)
xxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girlies, hope everybody is having a fab weekend. The weather is gorgeous here.
Fee, hope you're ok hun. Try not to worry about the brown cm. Can't wait to see your scan pic:happydance:
Beth, how's everything with you? Is nasty af still with you?!
Jojo, how's you and bubba?
Duck, let the symptom spotting begin!:haha:
Wishing, cute bump! Hows early pregnancy going?
I'm cd5 today so might dtd tonight if I can be arsed:haha:. Can't really get into the right frame of mind about ttc at the moment. I think it's finally battered me down! 
Anyone got any nice plans for easter?


----------



## wishing4baby3

*star* that is a loverly test,i honestly hope tomoz will help you relax more,im so excited to hear how the scan went and defo get a pic on if your given one,
*duck* hope this 2ww goes quick for you and good luck with the symptom spotting :haha:,
*toots* sorry ur struggling getting in the mood to try again,how about a nice romantic night out with oh and see if that helps or get him give you a massage :),
*nando n jojo* how are you both doing hope all is ok,

well we have had a loverly day today here,paddling pool out n kids just had a whale of a time playing in the garden all day,really nice for here in april so hoping it means a great summer is on its way,im feeling sick and smelling things or seeing things i dont like makes me gag,im finding the tiredness the hardest but its all worth it so not going complain,my tooth broke in half this wkend so off the dentist tomoz which im dreading as i HATE the dentist lol and thats at 12.25 and then go see my midwife for the first time at 1pm:) and then got my scan on wednesday so got a good week on its way now apart from the dentist :rofl: x x


----------



## Ducktales

hey wishing - at least the dentist is free now !!! LOL
Fee - any more spotting ? - i bet you cant wait till the morning
Beth - how are you ?
Nands and Jojo - how are you, any bump growth ?!
Toots - i know how you feel, am sick of BD'ing !

tired now so bath and bed
xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Morning everyone! 

How's everyone doing?
The sun has been shining all weekend! Looks like it's going to continue for mine and DH's week off :) we are going away for a few days. I can't wait! 
Af up and left yesterday :) Time to start BD all over again. And opks.

Fee I hope scan goes well today. Thinking of you! 
Wishing hope yours goes well! Will be thinking of you!!
Duck do u have anymore symptoms? 
Lou I'm cd7 today so we r really close in our cycles! Fx
Jojo how's things? 
Nand how r u feeling? 

xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

morning ladies glad it looks like we have all had a wonderfull wkend of loverly weather,well ive woke up nerves all over the place about going the dentist and feeling like im going be sick any minute and the thought of the taste of rubber gloves is making me think i might be sickon the dentist lol,i may get free dental care but id prefer give birth than have a filling,i am a wimp but i dont care hahaha,ill have go see my midwife for the first time with a numb mouth too :rofl: or can they not use the injection when pregnant,o i hope so lol,well i hope the weather does last for us all because it really is nice it being like summer :) x x


----------



## Starchase

Hi Ladies

Well I had my scan it was amazing really strong heart beat and I could make out the baby on the scan hope u can too couldn't let my girls down by not getting a picture....




She guess-timated the dates from the baby but it wasn't easy as it was an external scan not internal she thinks I am 6wks not 7wks 3 days I knew this though because I ovulated later so fx'd everything ok I have another scan in 2 weeks to make sure beanie is progressing as they should be

The relief for today is immense

Wishing good luck at the dentist you will be fine, I had awful teeth when I was pregnant so yes they will numb u first even when pregnant

XXXXXXxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Oh fee I'm so happy that beanie is doing so well and had a strong heartbeat! Fantastic pic!!! 

Wishing hope ur not sick over the poor dentist! I'm a wimp with the dentist too!!! 

xxx


----------



## NandO1

star so glad all is fab with bubs, great pic. you must be on cloud nine xxx
wishing hope the dentists isnt as bad as you think, xxx
duck , beth, toots and jojos hows things with you all. xx
all ok here, kids driving me mad but loving being at home with them, bump is fast running out of room but it doesnt stop him/her trying to make room xx


----------



## jojosmami

MOrning ladies! Hope everyone had a great weekend!

Fee, I'm soooo happy for you hunni! Can't wait to see the next scan!
Wishing, when do you get another scan? GL at the dentist. I hate the dentist too!
Toots, what's your plan for TTC this month? 
Beth, congrats on AF gone!! Have fun BDing!!!!

Well, for me having more problems here. Went to get my scan the other day to check the baby, the good news is he is growing and doing great! 2.9lbs already!! He was literally standing up with his head up in my ribs and his feet practically hanging out of my girl bits!! Little bugger wouldn't show his face but he looks strong. Have another scan @ 34 wks. But, for the bad news my headaches have been out of control and I have really been feeling bad. I talked to the high risk Dr and she is very concerned about my Blood Pressure. I have to take it 3x a day, and keep a log. I have an appt with my regular OBGYN on Thurs and she wants me to see a neurologist. I've been taking my blood pressures and I'm really not happy. They have been really high even for a person with normal blood pressures, but my blood pressure is usually on the low side around 118/80. So for my bp to be 162/98 is really scary! I tried to rest as much as possible this weekend because I really don't want to have to go early but in reality I am trying to prepare myself for it happening. My DH is trying really hard to help me as much as possible and I've cut out most salt, drinking even more water and trying to get it under control! UUGGHHH! Ladies, this is really killing me! But, I'm trying to keep myself busy with my DS 6th birthday this week, he also got his first loose tooth this weekend too, and Easter this Sunday. Sorry for the rant I've just been so emotional with this whole thing.


----------



## NandO1

oh jojos you poor thing, you got to hold on to the fact that bubs is doing really well and if he has to come early you have done everything to give him the best start. he is a good weight already and if he does come early he will be fine, i know its a worry but you need to be well aswell so that you can take care of him, your drs know best and will do what is necessary for both of you just trust in them, sending you lots of hugs n cuddles to you and beautiful baby, and hope that things settle a little bit for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ducktales

oh fee that is just fantastic news, fab picture - had a little cry looking at it.
jojo thats not great news - sorry hun
nand - how are you doing ?
That will be Beth, Toots and me soon
Beth - yes we are very near
so symptoms for me
incredibly sore breasts
thirsty (which was my sign last time)
tired

but i am not going to get my hopes up as i dont think i could cope with the let down.
i am on antibiotics again for 5 days as my kidney infection hasnt improved which is rubbish

xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awwww* star* that is brill glad you can finally relax,
*jojo* stay strong ur little man is doing great and like nando has said ur doing everything you can to give him the best start,
*nando* you sound just like me kids driving me mad but loving them both being here,aww not long now for you till you get meet bump is it,bet ur getting very excited,
*duck* try keep urself busy as that helped me loads when in the 2ww and i have everything crossed for you n sorry ur still not well,hopefully these antibiotics will clear it up for you,
well i went the dentist and my god having the filling killed as my mouth hadnt gone numb when he started so felt it all,i was almost in tears lol,also went see my midwife who has rebooked me in for 2 wks time because the notes from my scan is saying inconclusive with only seeing the sac n yolk sac its not classed as being defo pregnant,i know i am but its made me feel very worried for wednesday now,what if there isnt a heartbeat n they only put me back a week because they thought id lost it and didnt want to say there n then without double checking,o i dont know but i dont think ill sleep much now till then x x


----------



## Starchase

Hi all 

Thank you so much I am delighted,...

Wishing come on girl... PMA all the way u are gonna be absolutely fine and you are most definately my bump buddy can't wait to see ur scan pic cause that will be my beanies size next week oh this is so exciting then I'll get to show u my scan in 2wks time to break up the 12 wk scan wait XXxxx What time is ur scan on wed?

Jojo just look at ur ticker 28 wks and 5 days I am so proud of u, there was a time u never thought u'd reach this date the wee man has had his steroids and he is getting stronger everyday I reckon u have a max of 3 weeks left and they'll induce or take him out to save u going further down hill they will swop their focus from him to u XXxx

Nand are u having any braxtonhicks or anything hope ur managing to get some sleep xx

Beth and Lou I have a great feeling about the two of u being on the same cycle that will really help u both Xxxx

Duck whoo hoo those symptoms sound great have u got ur HPT's ready to go XXxxx

I am absolutely knackered so gonna go for a sleep XXXxxxxxxx thank you all so much for ur help getting me through this weekend xxxx


----------



## NandO1

wishing dont worry it will all be fine, bubs will be swimming around happily at your scan, sometimes they just take a while to get the hang of it. most probably a boy! honestly it will be all ok xxxxxxxxxx

star been having bh from about 9 weeks, i looked in the mirror yesterday and realised that i look quite big! yikes!!!! how exciting that you get to see your bubs again in 2 weeks, its such a long wait for 12 weeks scan so at least you get to break that up. sooo happy for you hun.

jojos how are you any updates? cant say it any better than star, you've kept him in 3 weeks longer than you thought, thats 3 weeks of good growth and maturing, hun you are a star xxxx

duck those shooting pains are a good sign when you testing???????
toots hun i know its really easy to feel despondent about everything, but its gonna happen hun i know it is xxxxxxx

beth how are you? did ou see your gp about your long cycle? hope you getting down to business.


----------



## wishing4baby3

awwww thankyou star and nando and ill defo get a pic on,think im worrying more because my dd will be there with us this time with it being the school hols so just want it all run smoothly x x


----------



## Ducktales

hi everyone, what a lovely day - shame about being stuck at work
i need serious distraction am getting really frustrated and just want to be at a dpo i can test !!!!
how is everyone ?
xxx


----------



## Starchase

Whoo hoo one more sleep wishing u are gonna be grande....

Duck lol..... boy this is gonna be a long 2ww ha ha 3 more sleeps whoop whoop

Nand bet ur getting so excited, have u decided on any names yet?

XXXxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou for all your support and help ladies,scan went brill,we saw the heartbeat and baby is about 7wks n 2 days so due about the 5th december,im really am on top of the world now i know all is ok :happydance:


hope everyone else is doing great x x


----------



## jojosmami

YAY!!! Congrats Wishing!!! That's so great!!! I'm so happy for you! This is so great! Congrats!

Star,thanks, trying to hang in there! How you feeling?

Nand, your getting super close! Can't wait to see the pic of you little ones face!!

Beth,Toots,Duck how r u guys doing?

Well, went to the Dr a couple times since I talked to you ladies last and my blood pressure is still high but still no protein in my urine and no edema yet so my little one is still hanging on in there!! Headaches are out of control and miserable and been extra :sick: lately and sooooo exhausted!!! I heard at this point in the pregnancy you body starts producing a hormone that triggers breast milk production but it also has a sedative effect. *TMI* but DH and I were fooling around and my BBS started leaking!! Def killed the mood! :haha:


----------



## NandO1

wooo hooo wishing knew all was gonna be good, congrats sooooooooooo pleased for you xxx lovely pic xxx

jojos good to hear bubs is still where he should be. sorry to ear you are still feeling ill though. when i had ds i was expressing and just for a laugh i squirted some at oh, well the shocked look on his face was priceless! Im dying to meet my lo, only 43 more days to go, or sooner.... yikes!!!!!!!!!

star how are you and bump doing?

duck have you succumbed to the poas madness yet? any more symptoms?

toots and beth how you gals doing?

all ok here, been feeling sick today and mega tired maybe its those pesky breastmilk hormones gearing up a notch as im now officially daisy the friggin cow! xxx


----------



## Starchase

WISHING whoo hoo so happy and not at all surprised u have one beautiful babbba in there lol :)

I'm knackered so tired its unreal and day sickness not great finding it quite rough but hey ho long wknd this wknd looking fwd to it thats for sure just gonna lie in my bed I think :)

Jojo u are doing such a great job and eh..... WTF lol u and Nand are fooling around?? For sure? lol I haven't since BFP lol poor man ha ha he actually said to me yesterday oh are u open for business yet!! lol I said eh nope sorry!!! 

Can't think of anything worse just now lol Xxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou ladies im so happy its untrue,going see my midwife in 2 n half wks so will be 10 wks then and she will sort out my 12 wk scan,the hospital have already sorted my 20wk scan though for 10am 20th july eeeeekk means i get a full day to go shopping for pink or blue lol,star im feeling for you with the sickness i have it all day n night but can get it pass if i eat little and often and im so tired x x x


----------



## Ducktales

wow wishing, fab news, congrats to you too.
Jojo thats not so good about the breast leakage but made me laugh !!
Nand, hope you are feeling better 
Beth and Toots how are you - what DPO are you both ?
i still have sore BB's and stupidly POAS this morning - BFN - but one of the cheapie internet ones that look like OPKs which didnt turn positive until 18dpo last time anyway - why do i put myself through it !!!!
Symptoms are still sore BBS and sinus problems but also have bad hayfever, so might be that. I have no cramping which i had from O day last time, so think i am out
we will see 
xxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww duck try keeping ur PMA as 9dpo is so very early,ive neva got a bfp before about 12dpo so honestly ur not out untill the :witch: shows her ugly face and just cause you havent cramped since ovulation also doesnt mean anything as i didnt really have any cramping apart from af bellyache a day or two before af was due but instead i got my bfp,big :hugs: hun and keep going :) x x x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey everyone. 

Sorry I haven't checked in for a few days been away to Pembrokeshire for a few days with DH. Really enjoyed and the weather has been fantastic!!! 

Wishing that's a fab scan pic. Glad everything was ok! 

Duck keep up the PMA, 9dpo is early! 

I'm CD10 today so according to SMEP I did an OPK but was Negative. It's early yet and I'm usually late at ovulating anyways!!! 

Hope ur all ok. Love to all 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

Beth bet u both had an amazing time the weather has been superb for April.... almost time to catch that eggie xx

Duck how did the test go this morning I know u did one lol :) xxx

PMA all the way it genuinely does help xx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls, hope you're all enjoying the lovely weather. It rained here first thing but it's really nice now. At least the rain gave me an excuse not to mow the lawn! I've got a stinking cold and feel like crap so I'm feeling pretty sorry for myself. 
How are all our lovely pregnant ladies getting on?
Duck and Beth, hopefully we are not far behind:thumbup:
I have no idea when I'm going to ovulate so we're stabbing in the dark really:dohh:. I'm cd8 today and I've had ewcm for the last couple of days so I'm guessing it's the right time at the moment. Dtd cd5 & 7 so far, we're going for odd numbers this cycle as last cycle was even:haha:
Enjoy the rest of the weekend girls xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hey Lou

How are u honey? Thats really good seeing EWCM... whoop whoop love the saying stabbing in the dark ha ha because u actually are lol :)

OH away to pick up my chinese to see if I can eat that so far can't have Indian which is my friday ritual.... Chicken tikka as in home made favourite... anything fatty especially popodums or prawn crackers yuck!!!! but usually so yum.... :( Garlic seems to be a big issue and lord help OH if he leaves a dish out overnight I vomit cause I can't help the smell is huge factor in MS for me lol :)

I'm living off baked potatoes and fruit lol.....

Wouldn't change it for the world though ha ha

How is everyone doing today hoping we are gonna get a cracking weekend weather looking good here so far whoo hoo xxx


----------



## Ducktales

morning everyone, what a lovely weekend.
well tested this morning and BFN - no surprise there, i just don't feel like i did last time, think AF is on her way tomorrow.
my ticker shows I can test at 11dpo and my AF is 12dpo. 
oh well, am disappointed but there is always next month !
xxxx


----------



## Starchase

Aww duck u never know.... PMA.. Xxx

MY BF has had twinges since 5am she's headed to midwife to find out if anything is going on whoo hoo 2cm dilated so excited can't wait to hear whats going on

I'm gonna be on cloud 9 all day XXXx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey everyone. 

Loving the glorious weather!!! 
Hope your all enjoying! CD12 today having lots of fun BD already. I hope DHs sperm supply is ok or we will have run out by the time I'm ready to OV. Lol. 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Our weather is poop today Beth :( hoping we get nice weather tomorrow XXxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

how are all you loverly ladies doing today well we are having a bbq n kids in the paddling pool so im really enjoying this wkend lol,ive got a small little bump now too so being asked by everyone if im pregnant lol,ive also gpne a little sore down there so dont know if its from the extra cm thats irritated it as ive neva had a problem before x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

:bunny:*HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE* hope you have a great day x x x


----------



## Starchase

Happy happy Easter we have a sunny day... Wishing how did u respond to the pregnancy comments? Are u telling yet? Xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Pasg Hapus/ Happy Easter 
Another beautiful day here!! 

Slight change in my OPK yesterday! 
I was a bit miffed yesterday as I had bought some more AC (same brand) but the amount of AC in the tablets are much less! Bloody crap!!! 
Luckily I still have the tincture I can use till the shops re open tomorrow or Tuesday. 
Hope I don't mess this up coz I'm changing over so close to OV. 

How's everyone? 

xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

glad its nice for you weather wise its rubbish here today but dont mind as its an excuse to tell the kids they cant play in the garden so i can get my housework done lol,im just telling people now as ive given up trying hide it plus my dd is telling people so think its pointless saying im not cause she argues with you that i am hahaha x x


----------



## Ducktales

Happy Easter all, we have a fantastic day here, lovely weather.
I am due AF today - 28 days , have terrible cramps and that feeling like running to the toilet and i dont know about anyone else, but i get a low stabbing pain about 1 hour before coming on which hasnt happened yet, despite cramping all of last night and today. I am only 12DPO and reluctant to waste my money on a test. 
I recall the last time i got a BFP i also had AF cramps but had them a lot sooner- like a few days after O so not sure what to think.
Think i will wait until tomorrow and see if AF shows up as my cycle is likely messed up from MC.
xx


----------



## Ducktales

so i caved in and tested on a Clearblue EPT which is the blue dye old style ones with a cross on it, and i got the faintest, thinest vertical line... i know my urine is a bit diluted as i cant stop drinking LOL but held my pee for 2 1/2 hours.
anyone else had this experience - i normally use digital but these were on special offer in boots !
i took the test apart and the down line is clearer but i do not want to give myself false hope. Will retest tomorrow with a digital
thanks


----------



## Starchase

OH MY GODNESS DUCK LITTLE EASTER BUNNY FOR YOU!!!! SO EXCITED SUPERB NEWS

:happydance::happydance::happydance: xxxxXXX


----------



## Ducktales

think it is an evap line....
we will see !
xxxx


----------



## Starchase

I can't wait to hear the update honey what time will u test tomo ha ha time to stalk duck XXXxxxxx


----------



## Ducktales

well i have been holding my wee for 3 hrs - thinking of testing in 1 hour with a digi..... what do you think, bugger the money, impatient now, and i got my best bfp's in the evening last time !


----------



## wishing4baby3

eeeek let us know duck got everything crossed for you :) x x


----------



## Ducktales

BFN on a Clearblue Digi Conception indicator.
Think I am out
oh well, next time !
xxxxx


----------



## Ducktales

just read that the digi test i took is 50 iu/l
so i shouldnt have wasted it although last time i got my BFP at 11dpo on a digi, but was a different lower sensitivity one. Wish I had bought FRER - the best one !
2ww is bad, but waiting for retest with no AF is worse !!!
right i am going to read my book and stop thinking about this, knowing my luck, the witch will come in the night !

Enough about me, how is everyone else ??
xxx


----------



## Starchase

Duck I have brilliant feeling bout u get frer tomO wanna see the lines whoo hoo xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Ohhh duck sounds so promising!!!! Got everything crossed and will be checking back tomoz to see the lines!!!! 

CD13 for me today. Looks like I had some EWCM but OPK still Negative

xxx


----------



## hollyhopeful2

FX'd & GL :)


----------



## Ducktales

morning everyone
no AF and pains decreasing but Negative on FMU on those cheapy blue strips that you can buy from Amazon.. they are extra sensitive.
will go and buy some FRER's later today....
xx


----------



## Ducktales

forgot to add - positive OPK test, which also measure HCG
WTF is going on !!

just wish my body would let me know either way


----------



## Beth_welshy

How long till u test again with a FRER??? 
No AF is a good sign and a positive OPK!! 

Fx Fx Fx

xxx


----------



## Ducktales

hi Beth am going to hold out until tomorrow morning - will buy an FRER today.
xxxx


----------



## Starchase

Hey duck

Did you buy ur FRER?

XXXXXxxxxx


----------



## Ducktales

hi - no went to Morrisons and they dont sell it....
however think i am out, have wiped a bit of brown/ yellow TMI and this is normally how AF starts for me, plus i just dont feel preggers, maybe the MC has messed me up, but i should be getting bfp's by now if i am going to get one.
am not going to test again unless this pre AF stuff stops
bugger !


----------



## Beth_welshy

What's news this morning Duck?? 

xxx


----------



## Ducktales

Hiya,
AF got me, oh well, at least I know what is going on now
Frustrated but not gutted, roll on new cycle
xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

I'm sorry Duck. 
Well done for having such PMA!!! 

xxx


----------



## hollyhopeful2

Sorry hun.....fx'd for next month!


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls, how's everybody doing? Did you all have a nice Easter weekend? Another long weekend coming up:happydance:.
Sorry to hear af got you duck but keep the pma up:thumbup:

Well I've been checking through my fertility app on my phone and have realised that we're into our 24th month of ttc, how depressing is that!! We were also NTNP before that so it's not very positive is it:dohh:
I'm cd15 today and I'm guessing that I might be 2-4dpo. I know it's a little to early for symptom spotting but I have got quite strong af type pains today and also my (.)(.) feel slightly fully. I don't know why I put myself through symptom spotting every month cos if I was going to get pregnant natually you'd think I'd have managed it after all this time:dohh:
Have you got any symptoms yet Beth?


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww im so sorry af got you duck you sounded so good,
toots you defo have plenty of pma and thats why every month you symptom spot and why not as thats what will get us our dream in time :),
how are you feeling star not long till ur next scan is it :),
how is everyone else,

well im feeling sorry for myself at the mo as went the dentist again with an abscess thinking they would give me antibiotics which you can have while pregnant but no instead ive had the tooth taken out so feeling so ill from it for some reason,apart from that alls going great :) x x


----------



## Ducktales

morning all, how is everyone ?

quick question that you might be able to assist with.
My AF is normally light and not so painful.
My first AF after my MC/ ERPC was the same as this, but this 2nd one is hideous
It is the heaviest it has ever been in my life and the pains and awful - it feels like when i was 15 again and the doctor had to put me on BC to stop me fainting and being sick - did anyone else have this experience after mc or birth.
I hope it wont be the same every month...
xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi everyone. 
Im still waiting on a pisitive opk. 
Loving your pisitivity Lou!! Keep it up! And symptom spot away.

Mine have been heavier and more painful duck! 

Not sure if it's normal or not. I assumed that it helping to make the lining of my womb better. 

How's everyone else? Is anybody celebrating the Royal Wedding? DH is working but I'm going to a BBQ. I'm not that bothered about the royal family it's just a'n excuse for a get together and knees up!!! 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

Duck that is a good sign having a good clear out ready for implantation next cycle :) xx

Beth, Duck & Toots ur PMA is brilliant and its really gonna happen for all of u I know it xx

Wishing Scan on Monday not long now urs is Tuesday isn't it... 

Sorry I haven't been on I have really bad M/S so pretty much feeling rank all the time yep not just in the morning I am the lucky one seems to hit 2.30pm - 8pm then light tea then bed ha ha still smiling thou xx

Jojo is wee man still behaving and still where he should be?? thinking about u xxx

Nand how are u hope ur not as uncomfortable as u were xx

Hi everyone else Xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

*duck * it defo sounds like ur system is clearing out properly as i had 2 aflike that after my oct m/c but i think thats what help it stick this time with m/c in feb to be pregnant 4 weeks later so good luck for ur next ovulation,fingers crossed all the way,
*beth* when are you expecting to ovulate and are you bding just incase or waiting,
awww* star* let us know how you get on and sorry about the ms mine lasts all day but its more like a niggling feeling than actually being sick,i do have a pinching pain to the right of my belly botton which seems to hurt more when i turn or bend over so dont know what that is,im not having another scan now till im 12 wks with baby looking so strong at my last one,i kinda wish i was though cause i cant stop worrying that something is wrong or will be,o well 3 n half wks n il be 12 wks so not long and hopefully i can finally relax :) x x x x


----------



## Starchase

Right of the belly button is exactly where u should find the heartbeat if u use a doppler I'm guessing its just ligament stretching for the placenta ohhhh exciting I'm looking fwd to monday now just wanna see everything again can't believe how bad I feel lol :) I'm such a b***h aswell oh my god I will be lucky if I have a wedding never mind a daddy in Nov ha ha poor man can't help it thou its awful xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

oooo thats sounds good then so should help stop me worrying :),dont worry about being a b***h too as im being a mega one too,my dd came out of school with no coat or cardigan as she said they had gone missing and marched her back in school and went mad because its always happening but think the teachers were shocked by the way i was but some other child had them both on so luckily got them back before she went home and then i had to say sorry to the teachers and blame it on my hormones lololol plus me and oh havent really got on since my bfp but thats also down to me not wanting sex and him wanting it like mad haha,uv got such a good yr with ur wedding and then ur little bean arriving :),so happy for you x x x


----------



## Starchase

Hey everyone happy may day wknd another beautiful day here sorry not been on my bf had her baby girl on Thursday morning so been on auntie alert she is gorgeous 6lb 9 and she is tiny called Indy so happy for them all her family now complete she was trying 4 yrs and then was being made to do ivf she first fell and now she has 3 under 3 it's crazy how spiteful people can be and how quickly people forget the heartbreak she went through getting them all

Morale of the stories ladies never ever give up her babies are just beautiful 

Xxxxxx

Wondering if jojo wee man here?? X


----------



## Ducktales

morning everyone
i was wondering the same about jojo havent heard from her for a while....
xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hiya Ladies

Well OH and I just had an amazing scan it was great he was so emotional I am on :cloud9: the babies heartbeat was so bright and obvious and measurements are bang on 8wks and 3 days exactly what ovulation should have been I am delighted...

I have to wait for my 12wk scan apt as they can't do it at my local midwife unit because of the new downs screening and measuring the babies fluid at the neck? So will get it through the post 

My official due date is 9 dec but baby will be here 21-28 October by c-section so excited

:happydance::hugs::kiss::happydance:

XXXx


----------



## Ducktales

oh star that is wonderful news.
congratulations 

how come they did a scan on a bank holiday ?
xx


----------



## Ducktales

oh i just saw you are in Scotland and don't think it is a bank holiday there ?


----------



## Starchase

Hey Duck

We get today as a public holiday from the queen but not bank holiday our maternity unit is brilliant they have to work 24/7 so they just take apts for scans whenever someone qualified is working Xxx


----------



## Ducktales

thats an excellent service - not like here in North West London Mon - Fri 9am - 4pm !!!!
xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Fantastic pic Fee. Glad everything is going well!! 12 week scan will be here in no time!! 
Are you still taking low dose aspirin? 

Cd21 today. Hoping for a positive opk either today or 2moz!! 

xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Hi ladies! 

Been looking threw the posts and wanted to say:

Great pic Star!! So happy for you! Why are they planning a scan so much before your due date? I'm so happy for you! How you feeling?
Wishing how you feeling too? 
Beth,Toots,Duck :dust: to you ladies! Keep up the PMA!!!! You guys will be joinin us in no time!
Nand, hope your hanging in there!!

As for me, I'm doing ok. The pregnancy has been really hard on me this time round. With all the complications and emotionally draining hormones that I've been having its been tough. I've been trying to deal the best way I can and keep my self busy with all the fun exciting things about having a baby like shopping for him and setting everything up.I've been talking with other ladies that are around 31 wks also and it seems to be pretty common how I'm feeling. They say in a couple weeks it should all settle down.I slept ALL Day yesterday. I guess my body needed it. I've physically be feeling huge and sore, and my bbs are KILLING me more now than at anytime thru the pregnancy.Hopefully that's a good sign I'll be able to breast feed this time round. Got my breastfeeding class in a couple weeks. I did get his bed all set up, got a stroller,diaper bag ( which I filled already :shy:) and picked out his coming home outfit. Just a few more things to get and I'm ready! I'm getting really excited about meeting him. I can't believe I'm gonna be 31 wks on Thurs! Well ladies just wanted to stop by and let you know little man is still where he should be and check on u luvs! I'll check back soon!


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey* star* great scan pic,bet you cant wait for the 12 wk one now,
*jojo* im so glad ur little man is staying put but sorry ur feeling so off n down,i think its harder with having ur children too as you cant rest as easily can you,bet uv enjoyed putting cot up and buying ur pushchair and outfits :),i sooo cant wait hehe,which pushchair have you gone for,
pma and plenty of baby dust to *toots,beth and duck* i so cant wait how you get on again during ur 2ww and joining us,
*nand* hope all is ok for you as uv been very quiet too :),

well im doing ok,sickness has calmed down again,still tired alot but it doesnt help waking throughout the night for toilet trips lol,the pain by my belly botton has eased and im noticing alot of pressure just above my pubic bone especially when i bend over to get things,clothes are getting very tight too so doing the bobble thing just till ive had my 12 week scan,boobs gone up a size and still sensitive so going av get new bras soon too hehe,im craving sunday dinners and skittle sweets too :) x x x


----------



## Starchase

Thank you all I am just floating today, I always knew that this wee one would be a 34 - 35 weeker my DS was born at 33 wks 5 days as the placenta stopped working hoping that this time they will give wee one steroids this time at 28 wks and 32 wks that would make us feel a whole lot happier... 

I am 100% happy about it and feel more secure knowing that they are treating it seriously this time round and not playing the wait and see game which almost made me loose my DS

Beth I managed 2weeks on the baby aspirin then had to stop it was the cycle after I stopped that I got my BFP, I forgot how daft that I had a duadenal ulcer when I was 16 and I am not allowed to take aspirin but to be honest I didn't forget and I didn't think it was a problem as it is low dose.... How wrong was I started coughing up blood and was really ill on it so no I'm completely off it now lol :)

XXxxx

Xxxx


----------



## Starchase

oh wishing I'm doing the bobble thing too lol :) thought I was the only one!!! refuse to buy new trousers till I have too lol 

I'm craving grapes and apples....

Xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

lol no ur not the only one,ive done it since the wk i got my bfp but more cause i dont like the tight felling around my waist when pregnant but now its cause they really dont fit haha,craving fruit is good as its nice and healthy instead of crap like me hehe,i just wish my scan would hurry up now as i just want to see my little bean again so it cant come quick enough :) x x


----------



## NandO1

hey everyone,
star great pic, glad all is well and not long to wait til your 12 week scan, god you are lucky to have such healthy cravings, I haven't touched a vegetable since my bfp, the thought makes me gag! All i want is meat, cant get enough!
wishing hows the tooth? any better? That bloated feeling is horrible, i never did the bobble thing just spent my time in tracky bottoms, 
Jojo glad to hear baby is still where he should be, I have to say this pregnancy has been the hardest by far, it just seems to have taken all my energy, but not long to go now.
beth, duck and toots how are you all doing, hope you get your pos opk beth and i hope you have been putting in the hard work....
Well i am coming up for 36 weeks and have had enough... I have a scan on thurs to see what placenta is doing, M/w said bubs was breech last wed so it will be interesting to see what the scan shows, my spd has revved up a notch and its so uncomfortable getting out of bed and chairs, once im up im ok, i've also (tmi alert) turned into the worlds largest manufacturer of cm, very yuk!!! but all the aches and pains and fluids etc is gonna be so worth it. It would just be nice to know whether im gonna give birth naturally or have a c-section. Sorry about the moans girls but just had to get it off my chest, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

Nando moan away darling you have more than earned it, have u had any problems with the placenta in the past? 36 weeks superb just think when I'm posting my 12 wk scan we can see a picture of your real life bubba

Xxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey everyone. 

Great to have you back Jojo and good to hear baby is still tucked up inside! 

Nand your almost at the finish line. So exciting!!! 

Fee well done on the healthy eating! 

Wishing I'm glad the sickness has eased off! 

Duck & Lou how u both doing? Where abouts are you in your cycles? 

I finally had a positive opk on CD21 & 22. So been busy BD. We missed one day because poor dh had a bad back. Hopefully we have covered it tho! 

I'm still taking AC, vit b complex, low dose aspirin and Metformin. 

I hate the TWW :( the symptom spotting drives me crazy!!!!

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

:hi: hi girls, hope everybody is ok. Anything new going on?
Af is due on Saturday but I've been spotting since Monday so I'm obviously out again this month:cry:. This month I've had a lp of only about 8 days:brat:
This is actually our 24th month of actively ttc and in all that time I've had nothing! I'm pretty depressed about it all and I'm starting to take it out on oh so it's all a bit miserable at the moment. Sorry for the moan!
Enjoy the rest of the day girls xx


----------



## Ducktales

Hi toots and Beth, big hugs to you. I hate TTC it is stressful and all consuming.
Nand and jojo sorry things are rubbishy but how exciting that there will be a little baby- you have to promise to post pics and updates when it happens, am excited for you
Wishing and star how are things going ????
I am nearly at o time so will need to get strength up for BD soon!!
Xxx


----------



## NandO1

oh my! im at the end of my ticker, shitting myself springs to mind, you would think i'd never done this before! Had my scan today and all good to go for a natural birth, nice to see bubs again
how are all you gals doing?
Toots i know its hard with ds we were trying for 2.5 years before i conceived him and it was rough going, dont give up hope as it will happen hun xx
duck where you at in your cycle?
beth, sounds like you did all you could so fingers x'd for you xx
star and wishing hows the bumps getting on? hope you are both ok.
jojos hows your little man behaving himself?


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies glad to see you are all doing ok,
*beth* i have my fingers crossed for you,how is ur 2ww going :),
* toots* i honestly dont know what to say except it will happen one day and i really hope it will be soon for you so try stay strong :),
*duck* duck good luck for this month,how are you felling and are you looking forward to this tww :),
* star* how are you feeling,
*nand and jojo* im so excited for you both,cant wait hear youve had ur little ones and hopefully see a pic of them too :),
well for me there is nothing different really as when i last posted except im now craving veg and gravy lol,i have been out and brought a pack of 3 long sleeve cream vests with made with love,mummy and daddy love me,i love mummy and daddy on them as i just couldnt resist,got my midwife appointment monday and will hopefull find out when my 12 wk scan is which should be in the next 2 n half wks so cant wait :) x x x


----------



## Ducktales

Good morning all,
im awake as the rain is crashing down on my windows and has been since 5am - always on the weekend !
How is everyone doing ?
I am CD12 and normally ovulate CD16, however in 4 days time i have to work 5am through the the early hours as we have a big job to work on, so i am hoping that by the time I get home - if i get home, i can still find the energy to BD. There is no way I am missing the crucial dates this month, like i had to last month !
Had a bad day yesterday as suffering from hayfever which makes me lethargic, so 3-4 people who dont know about the mc said "oh you must be pregnant, tiredness is a symptom" My boss's wife then went into labour, my colleague brought a scan pic in at 34 weeks along with his heavily pregnant wife and i had to stand up on the tube for 1.5 hours to let a pregnant woman sit down.
I was like AHHHHHHH- that should be me, the world is not fair - so jealous of them.

Anyway, just to clarify i don't feel like that about you girls as I know about how hard we have and are trying and about all the problems we have had and I feel nothing but so chuffed for Jojo, Nands, Star and Wishing, so please dont take my ramble the wrong way !!!

Had a bit of a cry and some wine and am fine again now, PMA and lots of BD'ing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enough of my rant
Sorry
xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awwwww duck big :hugs:,there isnt anything worse than feeling like everywhere you look and turn there are pregnant ladies but i think we defo notice them more when ttc,i also know that feeling of thinking that should be me as i thought that so many times before this little bean,it will happen for you soon im sure as it did for me and star so try keep that in your mind,i had 2 m/c after 2 healthy and easy pregnancys and then it finally happened again after feeling the pain so many ladies go through that ive neva once thought about big :hugs: duck i know you will join us :) x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Starchase

Big huge bozzies for my Duck and Lou Xxxx Don't ever be sorry for ranting my goodness u have all put up with some huge rants from me... it's normal and shows that you are not a babyzilla u genuinely are happy for people u know are pg which is all that matters everyones elses bumps are just unfair lol :)

PMA all the way ladies thats what brings it what also happened for me was laughing loads out with the girls again drinking and just having fun... bd when u need to making sure u enjoy urself after he has and bob's ur uncle ha ha that simple don't u know!!! Yeah right in all honesty I had watched what I ate didn't drink didn't go out as we were TTC and u know what that is not healthy I put some normality back in my life and it happened xxx

I have full faith it is going to happen for everyone of my TTC buddies... Beth any symptoms yet I know ur looking for them lol :) Lou how's things today?

Well i'm doing good sorry not been on much had my last day at work yesterday extremely emotional been there 10.5yrs crazy... new challenge starts on the 16th May and they know about the bay and are delighted for me so that is less stress already Xx

I received my 20 wk scan date 25th May so exciting getting the downs screening as well, good luck at ur appointment wishing how are you? xx

Nando final weeks that is so exciting can't wait to see ur wee ones photos and Jojo I ma majorly proud of u I never thought for one moment u'd still be here u are a complete inspiration to us all

XXXxxxxxx


----------



## Ducktales

thanks girls
xxxx


----------



## Starchase

How are u today duck? Xxx


----------



## Starchase

How is everyone doing? Thread so so very quiet hope ur all symptom spotting whether it be TWW, contractions, MS yuck!! or waiting to ovulate

Miss u all

XXXxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey star im doing great thankyou,how are you doing,well ive seen my midwife n everything seems great so far and my 12 wk scan is on the 27th may as they leave it till 12 wks n 6 days here cause of the downs testing at the same time,i so cant wait now,how is everyone else doing x x x


----------



## Ducktales

hiya, im good thank you Star
just got home from work
got a nearly postive OPK today so BD for the next 3/4 days and everything crossed !! (mine fade in so i know tomorrows or tonights will be properly positive)
great news wishing, cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## Starchase

Whoo hoo wishing how great is that we are so close my scan is the 26th May hee hee this is getting so real and coool.... lol excuse me folks I am having my 1-2hr of non MS right now so feel brilliant hee hee...

Positive OPK yeah that is so good news get to it girl lol :) XXxx

I am devastated for Kelly Brooke been crying over her sad news can't imagine what she is going through right now 

Xxxx


----------



## Ducktales

me too star,just heard it,
so so sad, made me cry for her - i cannot even imagine what going through this emotion is like in public, especially after she has had her 20 week scan... just awful
xxx


----------



## Starchase

So very sad don't know how u recover from that but I know u do.... my BF had a still born full term with a perfect scan 4 hrs before delivery it still shakes me up now that was 7 years ago :(

It just reminds us all that what we are doing is a miracle and the most precious thing in the whole world 

XXxxxx


----------



## Ducktales

Morning all, I got a properly positive opk this morning with 4am urine, am at work now and there was no way could BD at this time in the morning. Have I misses my chance if we BD tonight at 7ish???
Sorry tmi!! 
How is everyone ?


----------



## Starchase

Nope Duck you have not missed ur chances I'm guessing u bd last night therefore there already there waiting for eggie do it again tonight to make sure

Xxxx


----------



## Ducktales

Thanks- yes we did, please let this be my month xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww duck i have evrything crossed for you and ur oh :),
i feel so bad for kelly too its got be so much harder loosing ur baby at that stage and knowing the whole world knows too but defo sending big hugs her way even though she doesnt know me but us ladies defo feel the pain she is going through,
awww star how exciting,how far will you be then when you have ur scan star,ill be 12 wks 6 days,so wish it was this wk lol x x


----------



## Starchase

Hey wishing I'll be 12wks exactly they are doing the downs test too just hoping they manage as per ur last post I might be a week early? Not gonna cancel though would rather they told me too come back and i get too see beanie twice lol :)

Xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hahaha star i dont blame you,my midwife almost booked me in for the wk before n i was thinking please dont read my scan notes that say they put me back a wk but just as she was ringing through to the scan department she noticed it dam hahaha now ive gota wait the extra wk grrrr,so ur only 5 days behind me arnt you yet ul get to hold ur baby first :) awww its so exciting,i said to my mum i want the months to hurry up but she didnt agree cause she wants a long summer lol x x


----------



## Starchase

Yeah I want it all too hurry up already terrible isn't it wishing it away I just wanna see and hold my baby now I'm terrible but I prefer babies to be in the incubator than in my tummy as I am so unpredictable so role on 24 wks, then 28 weeks for steroid shot, then 32 weeks for lungs then 34 weeks for praying to last till 35 wks whoo hoo xxxx

Is is weird that I think this one is a girl well truth be told I am convinced? Xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww well you neva know baby might be fine and not need go in an icubator as it could be alot stronger :),how wierd you think its a little girl,whats making you think this,im honestly not sure this time round and think thats why its driving me mad,i also mainly want to get to my first scan and know everything is fine after reading about other peoples late m/cs as i know ive never had one late on but i think it puts the worry there more when you see that it does happen,bring on november for you and december for me :) x x


----------



## Starchase

I know honey everything is gonna be fine no way we feel this bad and not gonna see beautiful babbies in there yeah I mean one each plz no surprises ha ha 

Well rem I went to the psychic last year (nov) well she told me I was having a girl from a cycle that began in Feb and baby born nov with the 8th and 11th standing out... my BF was with me she got told she was having a taurus baby girl and her 20wk scan was the very next week and it was a girl well the scary thing was the week before th 21st April she had pains and everyone convinced baby was coming I just kept saying nope she aint coming till after 21st she is taurus she was born 28th..

I think the other reason I'm quite calm was she said that they will be best friends she sees them playing with a skipping rope second confirmation that they were girls

xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

o wow i love it when they get things right,i cant wait for you find out now but how loverly will it be having one of each :) :),
i know i keep telling myself that as i feel sick everyday nearly and i was the same with the others so i do try remind meself i would start feeling great early if anything was wrong,i wish we could see in our belly ourselfs from day one n see how it is growing hehe,
i have a feeling it will be a girl for me but as quick as i do i think no its another boy lol,all the old wife tales point to a girl but the chinese gender calender points to a boy but it was wrong with my daughter,have you told ur ds yet,mine both know and are very excited and my dd asks how baby is getting on everyday with her being almost 5 like ur ds and then my ds came over n kissed my belly yesterday and said awwww baby :),i love it :) x x


----------



## Starchase

Oh wishing that is amazing and so sweet I really wanna tell DS I feel like he is the only person left to tell obviously he isn't but he matters!! Gonna take him to the 12 wk scan head in myself quickly to make sure everything ok then get OH and DS to come in when midwife happy with me

Xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awwww thats a good idea,we were going to do the same untill i had my 7wk scan during the school hols n noone to have them for me,like you said though for the fact we are still getting all the pregnancy symptoms everything will be ok so he will be getting a loverly suprise very soon :),
are you suffering with constipation sorry if tmi but its starting to drive me mad now and i dont know what will help with it but i get horrible shooting pains everytime it gets so bad,i know its from thattoo as it shoots from my bottom area to my belly and doesnt go anywhere near where baby is x x x


----------



## Starchase

Yeah honey I had really bad constipation, I have been drinking so much eating, apples, grapes and pineapple like there is no tomorrow and still bunged up I took senacot I had no option I have a very serious bowel disorder and have had 3 ruptures in the past... it says on the packet they are safe during pregnancy and breast feeding I couldn't resist the pain was too great I have only taken them once two weeks ago and not had to since everything been great

XXxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

o right i might try it myself then as a one off because i too have had enough of it now too,ive felt loads beta the last two days with everything else too so hoping its just because the placenta has kicked in x x


----------



## jojosmami

Hi ladies! How are all you doing?

Star and Wishing Congrats on being into double digits ( 10 weeks )!!!!!!!! See you have been having issues with being stopped up. I didn't really have a problem with that this pregnancy but with my DD I did and my AUnt recommended eating a cookie we have here in the US called Fig NEwtons. It worked! They are soft cookies filled with Fig. HOpe you guys are feeling good other than that!

How are you other ladies?? How is the TTC?

As for me these last weeks are dragging by!! Completely ready for him to come though. GOt everything we need! Go to my Breast feeding class in a couple weeks and also have another ultrasound that same week. 

Nand, ur LO still in there?


----------



## Starchase

Well done Jojo 32wks that is superb go girl lol :).... Bet u can't wait to meet little man now so close is the midwife really happy with u?

I am ok ish MS not great but soldiering on I suppose lol enjoying my week off before I start new job next week 

Xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey ladies. 

Sorry not been around lately. Been a rough week. My mum collapsed on Tuesday because they have changed her chemotherapy treatment to be stronger. 

I'm 10DPO and haven't tested yet. I've got some asda tests so might try tomorrow. 
Had achy goin yesterday and af type cramps. Had a glob of creamy/pinky cm today. 
I'm assuming af is going to turn up soon!!! :( 

Congrats on getting to double digits Fee & Wishing. 
New profile pic looks fantastic jojo. 

How's duck, Lou and Nand? 

xxx


----------



## Ducktales

hey Beth
Sorry to hear about your mum, hope she is feeling better today
Jojo - fab pic, love the bump
WIshing and Star - 10 weeks, fab news.
Beth, I am 2 dpo today. I am determined not to symptom spot as it always causes disappointment so i will just take it and see.
Nand - how are you doing ?
xxxx


----------



## NandO1

hi girls hope you are all ok. I'm still here with bump. really had enough now, need him/her in my arms, so desperate to know if its a him or her! got most things ready now so i'm ready to go so baby get your wriggly little ass out my birth canal now. i'm dreading the pain though!!!!!
beth sorry to hear about your mum i hope she is better now, will be stalking for the results of your test tomorrow. good luck hun xx
Jojos 32 weeks and you are still cooking him, you have done so well, hope you are feeling better these days xx
Star and wishing how are you and your bumps progressing? 
duck and toots how are you gals doing???


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies well im feeling so much beta its untrue,can defo tell im almost 11 wks as everything is slowly easing now :),ive also been naughty and brought the pushchair i so desperatly wanted as i spotted it in the sale at £160 instead of £290,it faces both ways too which is why i wanted it so much,im such a happy little bunny at the moment hehe,il ad pics in a min plus my bump picture,i dont know if its still bloating or if it is a real bump with waking up with it :),
*jojo* n *nand* im so glad to see your both doing great,well done jojo for keeping him warm n safe a little longer youve definatly helped him get stronger :),nand i know uv had enough now but just try remind urself it will soon be over and when it comes to the pain ul get through it and the moment you hold ur baby all pain is forgotten :),
*duck n beth* i have everything crossed for you both that you will be joining us before you know it :),beth im so sorry about ur mum too it must be hard seeing her ill,sending big :hugs: to you and all your family,
hope ur doing ok too toots,well here are my pics :) x x x


----------



## NandO1

loving the bump and the pram wishing, always nice to get a bargain xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou i know i didnt want leave it and have to pay full price as soon as ive had my scan in 2 wks,if anything were to happen then id prob use it for my ds or put it up if we decided try again but i do have a feeling this one is here to stay :) x x x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx ladies! 

Its been pretty easy not to symptom spot this month with everything going on. But the groin pain and cramps were really obvious yesterday and the pinky cm today. I've got my fingers crossed for u duck!!! 

Nand I bet u can't wait to hold your baby!!! 

Wishing great pic of your bump! Pram looks lovely! I know your baby is here to stay! 

I'll let u know how I get on with my test in the morning. Think it might be a bit early! 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

lol oh my goodness wishing u are terrible ha ha love the pram so cute and well what can I say about the bumb WOW.... :) just called OH through too see it I now feel like a fraud nothing like that for me hee hee

Beth sending u and ur mum huge hugs sorry they didn't take care of her by warning her about the stronger dose and any dizziness associated with it did she hurt herself or was her pride just hurt what a shame Xxx Can't wait to see ur test results I am officially ur stalker lol was it streaked cm or just pinky?

Jojo I love ur pic it is so cute xx

Yeah Nand not long now honey really can't wait to hear if it is a boy or a girl I'm thinking boy thou?? Have u got any feelings about the sex? x

Duck welcome to 2ww whoo hoo 2DPO now we expect daily updates of symptoms ha ha xx

Lou sending u big hugs and kisses xxx

My other BF has just been taken into hospital tonight to get her waters broken whoo hoo can't wait to meet this little beanie either xx

XXxx


----------



## Starchase

My BF had a baby girl this morning whoo hoo Mollie Jessica so cute she was 5lb 8 oz teeny tiny but everything all good

xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Sorry ladies it wouldn't let me post yesterday. 
Was a BFN and AF turned up this morning :(

Onto another cycle. 

xxx


----------



## Ducktales

sorry Beth, big hugs
xxxx


----------



## Ducktales

hi everyone, whats happening ?
nothing much here, symptoms for this week are cramping since O day, shooting pains in nipples
basically could be PMS or could be something else, TORTURE !
xxxxx


----------



## Starchase

Hey everyone started my new job on monday I am knackered oh me oh my didn't think I could get even more tired boy was I wrong..... I've felt flutters crazy eh!!! 

how is everyone doing? not long till scans now wishing whoo hoo xxx

Duck how are the symptom spotting going?

Sorry about AF Beth how's ur mum doing? xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi everyone im doing ok been getting some bad headaches laterly but apart from that im on count down for my scan,how are you star except very tired and how is the new job going,are you enjoying it,bet ur getting so excited now for the scan as i know i am :)
beth sorry af got you hope ur ok,
duck how is the symptom spotting going anything different for you :) x x


----------



## Ducktales

Hi everyone, well I am
Fed up of the 2ww.
I think I have eaten something bad as feel sick to the stomach and have pains like I am going to have diarrohea tmi then nothing happens 
Am tired and have cramping too but definitely think I am out...
Xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

ooo duck you never know try stay positive ive heardopf plenty of ladies thinking they were coming down with a bad bug when they got there bfp so you never know,i have everything crossed for you even my legs :rofl: x x


----------



## Ducktales

Thanks wishing, have a terrible thirst and nausea which is how my last bfp started however I also have the shivers so might be sick
Might test tomorrow, think I am 1 dpo behind my ticker - too early to test?? 
How is everyone else today??


----------



## Starchase

Oh wishing headaches are not good I am intolerant to dairy again just because I'm pg if i eat any I get gut head (migraine) it is awful and I just throw up everywhere,... yuk..

I'm really excited had some brown cm again today :( hate it when it happens no red spotting whatsoever so taking that as a good sign xx

I am shattered job good but so very different and I am so so tired xx

Duck fx'd crossed for u this cycle thirsty was my clue big time from what I've been told never deprive ur thirst drink like mad helps beanie attach and eat pineapple or drink the juice if u can stomach it I love it so it didn't make a differene to me it makes the womb nutricious :) XXx

Xxx


----------



## Ducktales

thanks Star - will keep drinking, even though am weeing all day and night !
that is annoying about the dairy thing and the brown cm, but like you said it was brown so thats ok.
Did an IC tonight, but only held for 2 hrs, BFN
why did i bother !! i might only be 8dpo it was never going to be anything but BFN !!!
Has anyone heard from Jojo or Nands recently ?
Toots and Beth how are you ?
i cant believe wishing and star that you are so far along, it feels like yesterday you were just getting your BFPs - i bet it didnt seem that quick for you though !
xxxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

duck im ever so excited for you still cause ur sounding eva so good n 8dpo is defo early lol but we just want to see a line dont we :),star the tiredness is horrible isnt it,im at home full time with my ds but even i struggle without having to go work everyday,i just want to sleep now haha,duck it feels like ages since i got my bfp lol but i guess its cause ur always waiting to pass a certain stage in pregnancy n mine was to get my 12 wk scan n then il be relaxed as i can be :),star with the brown spotting is it when af would have been as ive had it then n its gone as quick as it come,
i hope everone else is doing great too :) x x


----------



## NandO1

hi girls,
star that spotting could be from a change in hormones as the placenta takes over and brown is old so dont stess too much hun....easier said than done i know. glad your new job is going well xx
wishing how r u? apart from tired, im at home all the time and me and my ds usually have a 2 hr nap in the day, when is ur next scan?
duck hun symptoms sound good, dont be down over the bfn, 8dpo is early, i dont think i would have gotten a bfp before 10dpo with this one, fingers x'd that this is it for you. xx
toots how are you?
jojos is bubs still hanging in there? xx
as for me am still pregnant, no twinges, shows, anything, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr i need this baby out have had enough, tried so hard to get it in there and now all i want is it out, my, we women are fickle!!!!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

lol nand ur so right but it does get hard in the last 6 wks because you cant sleep,get comfy or anything so its so understandable but it also wont be long now :),im doing ok got really bad constipation still n feeling sick on n off still too but should hopefully pass soon as im 12wks monday and my scan is friday so im very excited n just want this wk to fly by :) x x


----------



## Ducktales

afternoon girls, how is everyone today ?
I got a faint BFP on a Clearblue Non Digi (blue dye) and a BFN on a Clearblue DIgital
I have no more tests left !!
i think it might be a false positive or evap as it is thin and you have to squint to see it, but it came up straight away and i am having a lot of "symptoms"
I am going to take it as a false positive and buy an FRER tomorrow and take it tomorrow night instead
i have personal safety training aka PE ! on Tuesday so i need to know either way as it is a 7hours kicking/ punching extravaganza which you definitely couldn't do it preggers !
what a palaver, am annoyed now and just want to know either way
I am 10dpo today
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

WHOO HOO WHOO HOO DUCK I AM TAKING THAT!!!!!!!!!

Clearblue digital is 50ui so it will defo be negative oh my goodness u go and get a FRER tomorrow young lady can u not go tesco now and then u have it for first thing wee wee...

I knew this was it for u ur symptoms were far too like mine thirty girl all the way I am so very excited now lol :)

Can't wait to hear tomo xxx


----------



## Ducktales

this is the test- if you click on it, it is bigger
i just have a bad feeling, had some watery brown cm and feel like this might be AF but only time will tell
fingers crossed
 



Attached Files:







clearblue.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ducktales

i should say i took the clearblue apart to get a better pic!


----------



## Ducktales

think i am out, started getting watery brown cm last night, along with bad af pains, so am not going to test until af either arrives or doesn't as can't afford to waste the money
am very frustrated !


----------



## wishing4baby3

awwww duck well ur still got a good chance as long as it doesnt go red n heavy so i still got my fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:,
star how are you and are you feeling any beta,
well im a happy lady this morning as ive finally made it to 12 wks :wohoo:,im feeling so much safer and happier now so defo countdown to friday at half 3 for my scan n meeting our littl sticky beanie :) x x x x x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Fingers crossed for you duck. Symptoms & possible line sound so promising!!! 

xxx


----------



## Ducktales

AF got me !
have gone from 28 day cycle, to 30 days and now 26 days

i wish my body knew what it was doing,
oh well, another cycle, another 3 wasted tests - i should buy shares in them !

wishing, cant wait for scan pic
Beth - how are you ?
hi star, nand, toots
anyone heard from jojo ?
xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Hi ladies! 

Sorry to hear about AF Duck! 
Toots and Beth how are you ladies doing? 

How are the preggo ladies? 

Sorry been MIA lately. Trying to potty train my DD and busy with so many Dr appts and ultrasounds. So far ladies still preggo! Its a good thing don't get me wrong but getting really uncomfy. Its like I've gone back to my 1st tri again! :sick: all the time again, so sleepy, bbs killing me! Went to the Dr last week and said tech I'm in active labor but because of the shots I'm getting its preventing me from dilating. Getting strong contractions on and off, more of my mucus plug has been lost and so much pressure down there! He said once I stop the shots I'll very likely go right into labor so including this week that's 3 more wks! Hope it goes fast! 

Sending lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust: ur way ladies!!!!


----------



## NandO1

woo hoo jojos only 3 more weeks til you meet your lil man! sorry you feel crap again but there is light at the end of the tunnel. you'll have your bubs before my stubborn little bugger even thinks of making a move.
duck sorry af got you, xxx
wishing star beth and toots how are you all doing??


----------



## Starchase

Hi ladies

Boy I've had dramatic day been travelling 6 hrs to get home and only gone 15miles'!!! Weather so bad here all trains cancelled main roads and bridges shut! Fun fun,... Anyway 2pm tomo we see beanie really excited so very sleepy thou xx

Duck that happened to month before bfp I then ov a week later fingers crossed honey xx 

Jojo not long now whoo hoo and NAND any twinges yet? Xx

Where is lou lou xx


----------



## NandO1

star hun good luck for tomoz and get those pics on asap, cant wait to give you a nub guess, sorry your commute was crap, wait til the volcanic ash hits lol xxx
ps no twinges, lots of bh which are stronger than they were and tmi but cm in abundance,


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey ladies. 

Sorry AF got u duck!! 
Jojo not long to go!! Such an exciting time for u! 
Nand you must be ready to get baby out are you? Any sign of anything happening? 
Fee hope scan goes well today. Can't wait to see the pic! 
Wishing when do u get to see baby? 

Anyone heard from Lou? Hope she's ok!!! Thinking of you sweetie. Hope you call by soon and let us know how your doing! 

I'm CD10 today. AF packed her bags a few days ago. Decided to give the soy another try. We will see! Start OPKs today and I've bought the digital ones to check when I think I have my LH surge! 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hello hello hello pretty ladies

Scan was superb super doopper oh my goodness I am still on :cloud9: bubba wud not co-operate though lol bouncing about all over the place we managed to get the nub of the neck test done for downs and it was very low which is brilliant news... I have been grinning like mad we just went out for dinner to tell my ds and he is so excited he put his head on my tummy to see if he could hear the baby crying oh bless!!!!



:happydance::happydance:

XXXxxxxx


----------



## NandO1

ooh star how lovely, glad all is ok, your ds is sweet, im thinking thats a boy you got in there hun xx


----------



## Starchase

Really I'm convinced its a girl this time.... oh well find out for sure in 8 short weeks lol wish I was in America eh u guys find out at 14-15 wks don't you?

Xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

woohoo star great scan pic of beanie and i also think boy too :),how cute is ur ds he will love having a little brother or sister play with and help look after :),i so cant wait for mine now after seeing ur little one,come on 3.30pm friday hurry up i need to see my baby hehe :),
jojo so glad ur little man is staying put ur doing so well but sorry ur not feeling great n hope it passes soon n gives you a brake,
nand not long for you either bet ur so excited now n you neva know you may have not had many signs yet you could still go all of a sudden :),i cant wait see pics of urs n jojos bundles of joys :),
how is everyone else doing hope ur all still trying be positive :hugs: x x x
well my friend who is a midwife felt my belly yesterday because of how big i am n the fact it doesnt look like bloating and she was shocked to admit its all bump,my uterus should be below the belly botton but its under my ribs and baby should be just above the pubic bone but my little beanie is at the same hight of my belly botton on the left hand side :) :),she just cant understand why im like this and joked about it being twins but i know its not as i had an early scan so who knows :) x x


----------



## Starchase

Kirsty I was shocked I was scanned above my belly button too I still thought they were lower seemingly no. 2 is a lot higher because uterus alot more stretchy the pain thou of holding my pee I was almost in tears they had a 40min delay so I was full for arriving and then bursting beyond funniness by the time they called me she actually let me pee a little bit it was so bad lol xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Star your baby is beautiful!!! It looks like a baby already! Its amazing isn't it! What a great reaction your son had! Its so exciting to see how the other kids react as your belly gets big. I think its a girl! How exciting! I cant wait to find out what you have in there!!!

Wishing, I'm with you hurry up Friday! I want to see your scan pics now! Usually here in America you find out the sex at a 20 wk scan unless you have had problems before or during the pregnancy. Your bump is probably big faster because of your previous kids. Same thing happened to me and I'm still measuring big! But don't count out that it could be twins though! One of my BF ( the one that is 2 wks behind me) had 2 early scans, one @ 4 wks and one @ 8 wks and they only saw 1 baby. @ her 20 wk scan to find out the gender she found out it was twin boys!!! So ya never know :winkwink:
Nand, I bet you can't wait to pop out that baby! I know Im getting impatient and ur weeks ahead of me! 

Toots,Duck,Beth how are you ladies doing??? Who is next to test? 

COME ON :bfp: FOR MY GIRLS!!!!!!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: 

BIG FAT :bfp: FOR TOOTS,DUCK AND BETH THIS MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

o no star there isnt anything worse is there,im glad they let you have a little wee though,i havent got go till half 3 so thinking i may just drink normaly till i get there n see if they are behind to how quickly i need to drink some water haha and it good to know ur little bean isnt as low down as you expected it hink my friend may be following the tx book which doesnt always happen lol,im glad to hear you were bigger this time jojo but i so hope its not twins,i know there are plenty of mums out there that would love it but for me id be so worried about coping with 4 kids 24/7 3 is defo enough in my books lol,im sure id do it though if needed its just a scary thought,ill get my scan pic on for you asap once had it but ur prob looking at 6pm ish as we are off to food shopping after n then sorting it out n the kids,i defo dont think il be sleeping tomoz night now hahaha x x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Fantastic scan photo fee!!! Baby looks totally chilled out in the picture! 
I'm thinking a boy! 

Looking forward to seeing your scan on Friday wishing! Bet u can't wait! 

Cd11 today and had some brown spotting. Had a few twinges in my ovaries so I don't know if I might ov earlier than normal. I've done my opk and it's negative. We'll see over the next few days now. 

xxx


----------



## Starchase

Hee hee right ladies that's 3 boys and 2 girls if I ever needed lou lou it's now ha ha hope ur doing ok honey xxx

Wishing hav u got any thought to whether boy or girl for you? I just called home as I am sleeping over in Edinburgh spoke to ds first thing he asked was mummy how is the baby lol bless so cute xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

beth im stupidly excited not to the point ive got butterflys lol,i hope you o soon so you can get trying hehe,star how cute is that bet it makes you feel so excited to see him with his little brother or sister :),i have a feeling its a girl cause of my cravings and how im feeling and when looking on the old wife tales it points to a girl,chinese gender calender has said both off different web pages and i did the ring test which was girl,im really hoping for a good nub view but knowing my luck you wont be able see it haha,ive also been looking at names and thinking of charlie for a boy or amber for a girl what do you all think n what are all thinking for names :) x x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thats so cute of your DS Fee! Bless him! 
Both names are lovely Wishing!! 

Duck how u doing? Nand & Jojo are babies both still tucked up? 

Lou hope your ok sweetie. Missing u!! 

xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

well im super super excited now as the hospital have just rang and brought my scan forward from 3.30pm to 10 am :wohoo: less waiting around,god im like a kid waiting for christmas morning hahaha x x


----------



## Ducktales

Star, fab picture, i bet you are relieved and even more excited
Wishing - looking forward to your post tomorrow
Beth - fx'd that it is O for you 
Nand - not long now !!!!
Jojo - glad baby is still in place and you are ok
Toots - how are you ?

I am ok, AF is very heavy and it started with 2 days spotting and then hit full on at 30 days, so do i count CD1 from the day it properly started or the spotting days ??

am gutted it wasnt my bfp, however my dh friend is having his 40th birthday at the nightclub Whisky Mist in the West ENd of London where celebs and prince harry go - i havent been clubbing for a long long time and will need lots of drink to get me through so fortunately will have AF !!!
xxxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

aww duck its nice to see you havent let af get you down and i hope you have a great night for your friends 40th,you neva know you may meet a celeb you have always loved hehe x x


----------



## Ducktales

ooo and i saw Cat Deeley today outside Harrods (i had to go and take a statement from them, not shopping !)
she was prettier and thinner in person
bitch !


----------



## NandO1

hi girls, 
wishing good luck for that scan tomorrow, will be looking for the pics, and we dont have as long to wait to see them now they brought it forward xx
duck you go out and get pissed as there is gonna be a time soon when you wont be able to drink or eat what you want so enjoy it while you can, sounds like your body is getting itself ready for a little tenant, i'd count cd1 as the first day of heavy flow. xx
star hun how ya doing? has ds heard bubs cry yet??? lol xx
jojos 34 weeks you done great girl, hopefully all will be well tomorrow and you can snuggle him in there for a little longer.
beth hope your mum is feeling better? how many sessions of chemo does she have to have? 
toots hun hope you are ok xxx

As for me am still fat and preggers! 7 days to go, cant believe it has gone so quick, dreamed i went into labour last night, am having lots of tightenings low down in bump today so hopefully that means bubs is finally locked and loaded, ready to be propelled into the world......oh if only it were that easy!!!! im also really tired today so i dont know if that has anything to do with it, its my birthday tomorrow and what a nice birthday pressie that would be. xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

well my scan went great and im very very happy,i just cant work out boy or girl from the nub haha,what do you think ladies x x


----------



## NandO1

lovely pic wishing cant see a nub but think boy, congrats hun great to see all is ok xxxx


----------



## Starchase

Whoo hoo wishing lovely scan sucking her thumb so cute I have girl on my brain lol.... 

Happy Happy Birthday Nand come on baby u are now well and trully cooked and we wanna see ya now!!! lol oh I wonder when bubbs is coming??

Jojo is bubs here........ oh this is getting so exciting...xxx

Duck go and get hammered lol have one for me please.. I'd count CD1 from proper red flow day xx

What a great day xxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Great pic wishing! I'm thinking a girl! 

Happy Birthday Nand! Hope you have the best pressie ever today! 

Duck hope u enjoy the party! 

How u doing Jojo? 
Still missing u Lou! 

I'm still waiting for ov. Spotting has gone. Waiting to ov is worse than the 2ww! 
:(

xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou ladies ive been on cloud nine sinceive had it and just want to shop till i drop now lol,im also 60% sure im feeling beanie move as ive got very little popping bubble feeling and its nothing like trapped wind popping :),
how everyone else and beth you will of ovulated before you know it im sure hun :)x x


----------



## Ducktales

hi all,
how is everyone today, yay wishing and star scan pics are fab.
Nand - 4 days to go !!
Jojo, TOots how are you ?
well Whisky Mist (a club on Park Lane in London West End) was RUBBISH
it ended up costing £150 per head for entry, drink and a cab home eeeeek !
money we totally do not have, but you only live once i am telling myself to try and ease the pain.
i didnt get hammered because the boys did and i had to look after them.....
we got in a 4.30am and am exhausted
am far to old for all of that and will not be clubbing or drinking again for a long while !!
right, onto repairing my body ready for O this month !!!
xxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies how are you all doing,nand n jojo have we got any gorgeous babys on the thread yet or are they keeping you waiting x x


----------



## NandO1

not me wishing, booked in for a sweep next week :-(((( how are you hun are you feeling good now you are in tri 2? woooooo hooooooooooooooo!!!!!!
hows everyone else doing these days? xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

lol get on a trampoline that might help hahaha,it wont be long really now as at least you can say you defo have no longer than 2 wks left till you hold ur baby but i have everything crossed its sooner for you,im great just very very happy to be in second tri and i realy cant wait find out what the little bean is so i can go shopping lol,my sickness has gone but the tiredness n headaches are still here :(,ive neva had headaches with my dd or ds so im wondering if its a girl with my dd not being my ohs so neva carried a girl of his,i cant get enough of apple tango either lol x x


----------



## jojosmami

hi ladies. Here's an update. Still no baby yet but were super close. Having lots of issues though. Doing non stress test 2x a wk and today the fluid is showing a bit low. Went from 14 on Tues to 10 today. Also 24 hr urine came back and the protein levels are high. Tues had major contractions all night called the dr and they said to come in when they were 5 mins apart but it never got that close and now they stopped except for a couple here and there! I am 1/2 cm dilated and baby engaged. They can feel his head when they check me so he's on his way. Looks like if the fluids hold out but my proteins are high again they may induce me at 37 wks. If fluids get 5 or below then they will induce me then. So, looks like I'll be induced very soon! 

How are you ladies doing? 
Nand no baby yet??


----------



## wishing4baby3

aww jojo thats good news though and he will be loverly and strong,are you excited,im very excited for you and if anything happens before you have chance come on here again good luck and cant wait see a pic of ur gorgeous baby and same to you nand as you could easily go at any time,ul both be holding ur babys before you know it :) x x


----------



## NandO1

oh jojos how exciting, yet worrying but baby is so much bigger and stronger now and they are keeping a good eye on you so it will be all good! cant wait to see the pics of your little man,
wishing cant wait for baby to be out this waiting game is no fun, right back in a 2ww again. 
hows everyone else???? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ducktales

hi all
how are you ?
any baby news ??
i have been taking agnus castus and today got my positive OPK today
which is either 11 dpo based on counting CD1 as the first day of full flow AF, or 13dpo counting from the day of spotting
not sure what to think
anyway, it is certainly earlier than the usual 16 dpo
not sure if that is a good thing or a bad
xxx


----------



## NandO1

its a beautiful baby boy, im soooo in love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ducktales

YAY CONGRATULATIONS Nand,
well done you
pictures when you get time please !!
xxxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

:wohoo: :wohoo: nand CONGRATUALTIONS:wohoo: :wohoo:,hope you got on well and ur little man is too,we need pics when you get 5 mins to urself,what have you named him and what did he weigh,awww bet ur on cloud nine :)im sooooo happy for you x x x x x x


duck good luck with that and keep an eye on the lines on ur opk as some ladies get pos on them before a preg test,wen will yopu be testing properly,im so excited to hear how you getting on we need ur june bfp :) x x x x 

how is everyone else doing x x

well for me im fine except my headaches just arnt going away and really getting me down as they start every day about 12pm and last till about 7pm,apart from that n feeling hot all the time im now not feeling pregnant but the belly says different haha :) x x


----------



## jojosmami

YAY NAND!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:!!! CONGRATS MOMMY!!!!!! I can't wait to see pics!! How much did he weight? I want all the details!!! OH I'm so happy for you luv!!!!!

@Duck I've heard alot of good things about Agnus Castus. Have you tried grapefruit juice? I'm telling you the month I used that I got my :bfp: I really think it made a difference! I tried for 4 months with OPK's doing the SMEP and nothing! But the month I used the juice BAM! 

how's everyone else doing??


----------



## NandO1

sorry i was so brief yesterday but we had literally only just got back from the hosp, finnian was born on sunday at 16:47 weighing 7lbs 2.5oz. i started having contractions at 4am sun they stopped completely by about 6 or7am so went back to bed, had lost some plug though, was woken up by a really strong one at 11am couldnt take anymore by about 3 and went to hosp, was 6cm dilated at 330 he was here just over an hour later, just had gas and air and it f*&king hurt but so worth it, will post pics tomorrow 
hope all is good with you gals xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww love the name and he wasnt to big either,just right,he sounds perfect and well done to you too with doing it with just gas n air sending big :hugs: x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

i so hope everyone is ok its gone very very quiet on here laterly,hope ur feeling ok to nand and ur little man is letting you get enough sleep x x x


----------



## Ducktales

hi wishing, im here and ok, how are you ?
xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi ladies, How is everybody doing? Congratulations Nand! Lovely name you have chosen for your little bundle of joy:baby::flower:
I'm sorry I haven't been on here lately to keep up with what everybody was doing but I felt I needed a little break from thinking about ttc but I have missed you all:kiss:. I'm cd 9 today so should ovulate by the weekend I think. I've ordered some Robitussin cough medicine which should be here tomorrow as I read online that its v good for hostile cm:thumbup:. It has an ingredient called Guaiphenesin in it which is supposed to thin it out and make it sperm friendly. Its gotta be worth a try!
Wheres everybody else in their cycle and pregnancy? I've totally lost track:dohh:


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies glad ur both doing ok :),toots we all need a little brake from time to time but hope its helpped you a little and i have my fingers crossed that the medicine helps ,im doing ok keep getting really bad headaches which are getting me down as they last about 6 hours at a time,ive neva suffered from headaches in my life so defo down to hormones,im also feeling more n more its a girl for some reason lol but only 6 wks to find out for sure :) x x


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls, hope you're all ok and looking forward to the weekend:happydance:.
Nothing much going on with me at the moment, just still waiting to ovulate:-=
Nand, I hope everything is going well with your new arrival. Can't wait to see a pic.
Have a good weekend girls:kiss:


----------



## NandO1

my little man:happydance::happydance::wohoo:
https://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i368/mags74/09062011318.jpg
https://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i368/mags74/09062011317.jpg
https://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i368/mags74/08062011308.jpg


----------



## Toots3495

Nand he is absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations Hun :happydance:


----------



## Ducktales

i second that, he is gorgeous
well done and congrats
xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awwww he is defo gorgeous nand,a big well done and congratulations again :),has anyone heard off star she has gone very quiet n not been on in over a wk x x


----------



## Starchase

Hello beautiful ladies

I am so sorry I haven't been on my internet broke!!!!...... feel like I lost a limb could only check in on things on my phone when I had a signal which hasn't been easy...

Nando he is just precious absolutely gorgeous well done you and OH :happydance::happydance:

Well last night was my racenight for my best friends little boy who has Cerebral Palsy and I raised £3405.87 I am over the moon and on :cloud9: cant believe how good it was I am super exhausted though it finished at 12.30am and i then picked up my BF's little 6wk old buba and watched her all night so had 4 hrs sleep max pretty tired...

Wishing I am so sorry about the headaches I had constant ones for 6 days and realised it was dairy I am now officially lactose intolerant again.. even a tiny bit of sour cream gives me a migraine have u spoken to dr yet?

Oh Jojo getting close now cant wait to see pics xx

Duck I have heard great things about agnus so fx;d... xx

:hugs:Oh my lou lou is back boy have I missed u girl... u sound super excited about this cycle so chuffed for u xx:hugs:

XXXXxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

well done star that is great how much you raised n glad ur still doing great i was getting worried lol,awww bet you loved every min of having your bfs little girl but bet it also reminded you of all the joys on its way to you :),my headaches have passed the last few days as ive realised what was causing them,if im on my computer longer than 20 mins at a time it kicks them off so just nip on throughout the day instead of every time i have a sit down or decide im too tired do anything lol so im feeling great all of a sudden apart from tiredness which i can easily cope with compared to the other symptoms we get x x


----------



## Starchase

Hey kirsty thank god u got to the bottom of the headaches nothing worse can I ask what is a naval orange ha ha according to ur ticker that's what we are carrying,... I'm getting so excited for scan almost 4 wks to go brilliant still thinking girl lol my ds turns 5 on Thursday crazy font know where the time has gone xx


----------



## Ducktales

an extra large orange !!!!!!!!
how is everyone ?
i am 8dpo and symptoms are:
nausea - upset stomach, cramps, cant stand wine, couldnt face breakfast or dinner and wind TMI - however, i have a lot of "symptoms" in my tww since the MC.
This morning i wiped some watery brown CM, which i am praying is implantation bleeding.... but dont think it is enough to count
Did an IC stick test today in the afternoon - BFN - what was i thinking !
i am not going to test again until 11 dpo or maybe even 12 if i can hold out.
xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi star how lucky are you as my scan isnt for another 5 wks n i wana know the sex now lol,i also think girl but also got a feeling im wrong but i have dreamt of holding a baby girl so who knows,what makes you think girl,a big happy birthday to ur ds for thursday hope he has a great day,i am so glad the headaches have finally stopped wohoo lol n with the orange thing i was thinking the same but thankyou duck we now know lol,
duck ur sounding so good plus its very early for you to get brown cm isnt it so that also sounds great,i so cant wait to see how you get on and yes be good n wait till at least 11dpo,easyier said than done i know lol but its only 3 days :),how is everone else n jojo any sign of ur little man yet x x


----------



## Starchase

Cheers duck ha ha I thought that but 2 or 3 fruits along almost looked like a large orange lol hence the confusion... Non the less it's exciting I'm defo carrying an orange as my tummy gEtting bigger so excited right well no. 1 reason psychic told me lol terrible I know but secondly I'm bigger more out front been sicker hair been greasy and just feel like it's a girl had a gut feeling ds was a boy oh guess what guess what I am mega excited just found out yesterday about Maternity Allowance I qualify whoo hoo I can take 9.5 months off so excited was dreading having 4 months because of taking new job love it xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

haha star to be fair i was told id fall pregnant this march with a baby girl and shockingly got my bfp in march so i just want to see if the sex is right too so i defo understand where ur coming from,i also have very greasy hair n loads of spots which i never get grrrrrrrr lol,wont it be wierd if we both have girls as nand n jojo were pregnant at the same time n both had boys :),i also forgot to mention that im feeling beanie wriggling around now wohoo,it feels amazing and he or she is at it now too lol,great news on the maternity leave allowance too thats great,eeek i so cant wait for july we need scans hahaha x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

here is my latest bump pic at 14 wks n 3 days :) and i know im huge lol


----------



## Starchase

Lol wishing yep ur huge!!!! lol sorry but wow.... doesn't help that u have a belt at the top totally showing it off.. What date is ur scan? so exciting yeah bubba going daft love feeling it almost bought a doppler today wanna hear heart beat now as I haven't heard it yet have u? I genuinely just want a healthy baby but a girl would be great as it defo is the last one for us ha ha 

xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hahaha i know i feel it but only going get bigger lol,awww i agree as long as its healthy i dont mind the sex but it will be nice to av a girl with my oh with my dd not being his plus this is our last one too for defo,my scan is the 20th july so feels foreva away still what date is yours,ive not heard the heart beat but should of been next wk at my 16wk midwife appointment but we are on holiday so gota wait an extra wk now,i was going get a doppler too but was worried that id make myself worry if i couldnt find the heartbeat so decided against it,how are you feeling in urself now x x


----------



## Ducktales

hi all, how is everyone ?
Fab picture !
update
BFN - 10 dpo 
think i am out this month
only symptoms are nausea, which goes when i eat but comes straight back
no sore BB's which i normally get after AF
thirsty and wet mouth
however, i keep getting these since the MC
what is going on ?!!!
xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

duck i honestly dont know why ur having so many symptoms since ur mc but ur still in for the running as long as af doesnt show so still got everything crossed for you :hugs: x


----------



## Starchase

Hey duck ur not out until AF shows this time no sore bb's for me and I was always getting that before AF which was annoying because before DS BFP I had the biggest sorest ones ever so was looking out for that as a symptom this time lol :) fx'd for ya...

I'm doing ok getting quite sick and sleepy at bedtime personally think I'm doing too much but hey ho thats life was at midwife today picking up my notes and had mentioned to her about the wee pain at my left side pubic line ish she said its ligament strain from baby growing and not to worry so feeling better about that too xx

My scan is 18th July Wishing cant wait dont have any further appointments until then though!! I wanna hear heartbeat :( ha ha xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww star as if you dont have the 16 wk check,we have bloods done then too so its wierd but i guess everywhere is different,maybe get a doppler then if you feel happy to do it urself then you can listen in when eva you wish :),glad ur relaxed now you know what the discomfort was nothing worse than worrying is there,i cant wait see what ur having n only av wait 2 days then i do too wohoo,ive been feeling a little low laterly but think its cause my first baby i mc would av been due next month,im sure it will pass a little when i get to see this little one again n be told everything is fine,apart from that im doing great really :) x x


----------



## Toots3495

Hey girls, hope you're all well and dandy. How's everyone's weekend been?
I've not done much, worked on Saturday and went visiting dads today. :kiss:


----------



## jojosmami

Well ladies sorry so late but I wanted you to know I had my baby! Jadiel Xavier was born @ 4:15am on 6/17/11. His wt was 7 lbs 1.5 oz and 19inches long. He is doing great and I am soooooooooo in love!!!! I have ton more pics for you guys but just wanted to drop by and let you ladies know!!!


----------



## Toots3495

Jojo he is soooooooo beautiful!!!! What a gorgeous little man:baby:. How do you feel? How was the labour? :hugs::hugs::dance::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## NandO1

congrats jojo on your beautiful little boy hes gorgeous xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

:hi: hey nand, how are you feeling? How's your little bubba getting on?:baby::crib::crib::crib::baby:


----------



## Starchase

Wow jojo he is gorgeous still totally love ur choice of name just call me broody amazing well done u xxx

Come on nandi I thought the quietness was u also pushing wanna see more baby pics lol xx

All ok with me just exhausted just finished a 12hr day knackered fighting to eat my tea then heading to my bed as have unexpected meeting tomo morning now!!! But on plus side think I'm going to see Bon jovi tomo night whoo hoo lol xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Evening fee, a 12 hour day is tough going! No wonder you're knackered! How's everything going with your pregnancy Hun?


----------



## Starchase

I'm doing alright soldiering on as they say lol been really sick and it hasn't really let up thought it wud hav by now?? Work really tough new job, trying to impress but failing miserably lol really looking fwd to matty leave ha ha shocking eh... I never even changed when I was pregnant with ds no sickness, no bigness, no greasy hair no tiredness this wee one making up for it all ha ha typical eh,.. How's u and oh getting on? Xx


----------



## Toots3495

I've read that ginger is supposed to help sickness, might be worth trying:thumbup:.
I'm doing ok, I'm roughly 10dpo but I'm not hopeful as I'm getting cramps and I'm quite snappy today so I reckon af will show up on Friday:growlmad:.
I'm trying some new things that may help. Took robittsin cough medicine which is supposed to thin the cm making it more sperm friendly but I found that I had hardly any ewcm this cycle and that's really unusual so it either thinned it out so I didn't notice it or made it vanish altogether :dohh:. I've also started taking royal jelly capsules and I ordered a pot of royal jelly, pollen, propolis and honey blend which arrived today so I'm going to start taking that as well. I don't think there are any other remedies out there that I haven't tried:haha:. We only managed to dtd on cd7, 10, 12 and 14 so I'm thinking that probably wasn't enough but I guess I'll have to wait and see. 
Have you heard from Beth cos she doesn't seem to have been on here for a while?


----------



## Starchase

Oh wow doll ur defo pulling out all the stops lol mayb ur body getting used to the cough medicine did u ever try the low dose aspirin I defo think that's what got me sure of it!! No not heard from Beth this wk she did stop by last wk she'll be delighted to hear jojo's news xx


----------



## Toots3495

Aspirin! That's the one thing I haven't tried:haha:. It's been a funny cycle this month cos I had the absent ewcm and no ovary twinges and I normally get lots of pinching/odd aches etc after ovulation for at least a week but I've had absolutely nothing! I've def not had any symptoms at all so at least I'm not going to be majorly let down when af arrives. I try to be more realistic nowadays cos I've had my hopes crushed month after month after month..... 
The royal jelly is supposed to improve egg quality so that's good:thumbup:
Have a great time watching Bon jovi:happydance:


----------



## Ducktales

jojo he is beautiful, congrats,
Nand how are you ?
hi to wishing and star and sorry you are feeling sick
Toots - fingers crossed for you
I am trying Royal Jelly and Agnus Castus - it made me O 2 days earlier and AF was 27 days for full flow but 25 days for heavy spotting and bad cramps.
Am going to Cardiff this weekend for a wedding and then to Spain for 10 days next week (hopefully during O time) although we are staying with my parents for the crucial 4 nights !! LOL


----------



## Toots3495

Good morning all, hope everybody is ok.
Fee, how was the concert?
Duck, have a great time in Spain. Shame you're at your parents for the crucial 4 days but you'll just have to dtd quickly and hope you haven't got a squeaky bed!:haha:
Beth, how are you? Is your mum doing ok?
Jojo and Nand, how are you both getting on with your new arrivals? 

Nothing really new going on with me. Af is due tomorrow and I'm pretty sure it'll arrive. I always check EDD online every month just in case I get lucky and if we'd have conceived this cycle then I would have been due the day after my birthday! They would have been nice but never mind. I'm fully kitted out with my various remedies so next month may be a good one, fingers crossed!


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies sorry ive not been on but ive been away for the wk and enjoyed every second of it,im trying take it easy now though as ive been having braxon hicks already so think we ova did it a bit but my little bean is getting stronger n kicking harder now :),
jojo he is gorgeouse congratulations how are you both doing now,
nand how is ur little man doing,
star hows the pregnancy going for you,
duck n toots how are things going for you both x x


----------



## Starchase

Hey everyone

did I miss Nando??? when did he arrive and what did she call him? oh this is exciting has there been a picture? Questions... Questions...

Bon Jovi was amazing absolutely bloody fantastic ha ha tomorrow I have kings of leon hoping they are just as good if not better ha ha.. well I am getting on ok totally dehydrated though tried everything to keep refreshed but not working anyone got any ideas I've been soaking apples in water in the fridge and everything...

Oh I hear you wishing about braxton hicks or cramping I have an appointment with my surgeon on friday so gonna speak to him about it so scared incase baby is putting pressure on my scar tissue as it has been quite painful... talking about pain though I am a clumbsy fool... I stubbed my big toe then fell and pretty sure broke my pinky toe ha ha worst thing is I fell over my pj bottoms whilst I was walking couldn't do it again if I tried or I was paid!!!

Lou if this cycle doesn't go go gadget I'd defo try the Asprin my baby dr tried to get me back on it at 7 weeks to prevent miscarriage but because of duedenum ulcer I couldn't xxxxx

Jojo hope ur catching some sleep in between the cuddles and stares xxx

Duck enjoy ur holiday and just go for it sod it they will forgive u when they find out there gonna be grand parents lol xxx needs must!!


----------



## NandO1

hey star where u been hun, finnian arrived au natural on the 5th, there is a couple of pics, couldnt be happier, hes gorgeous, he is a bit colicky at mo which is hard as i cant do much for him, hope your toe is ok, cant believe you and wishing are hitting the half way mark time has gone so quick, we need some bump pics now. hows everyone else? xxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi ladies, hope everyone is ok. It's v quiet around here at the moment.
Nand I'm pleased to hear you are ok and I hope baby finnian gets over his colic asap.


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies i agree it defo has gone quiet on here laterly but im guessing ur all busy with everyday stuff,was just wondering if you could help me with my girls name n im struggling to pick between two so please let me know 1st is laila may smith and 2nd india rhian smith,i know it may be a boy yet but i like knowing what they will be called from the moment i find out the sex,
here is my latest bump pic too :) x x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

Starchase said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> did I miss Nando??? when did he arrive and what did she call him? oh this is exciting has there been a picture? Questions... Questions...
> 
> Bon Jovi was amazing absolutely bloody fantastic ha ha tomorrow I have kings of leon hoping they are just as good if not better ha ha.. well I am getting on ok totally dehydrated though tried everything to keep refreshed but not working anyone got any ideas I've been soaking apples in water in the fridge and everything...
> 
> Oh I hear you wishing about braxton hicks or cramping I have an appointment with my surgeon on friday so gonna speak to him about it so scared incase baby is putting pressure on my scar tissue as it has been quite painful... talking about pain though I am a clumbsy fool... I stubbed my big toe then fell and pretty sure broke my pinky toe ha ha worst thing is I fell over my pj bottoms whilst I was walking couldn't do it again if I tried or I was paid!!!
> 
> Lou if this cycle doesn't go go gadget I'd defo try the Asprin my baby dr tried to get me back on it at 7 weeks to prevent miscarriage but because of duedenum ulcer I couldn't xxxxx
> 
> Jojo hope ur catching some sleep in between the cuddles and stares xxx
> 
> Duck enjoy ur holiday and just go for it sod it they will forgive u when they find out there gonna be grand parents lol xxx needs must!!

i hope all will be ok star n im sure there are things that can help untill baby is strong enough to be born,i hope ur toe is beta as well i think its these pregnancy hormones making us clumsy as ive been the same but luckily not hurt myself just yet hahaha x x


----------



## NandO1

wishing really like the name indai rhian, talking of clumsy i fell down the stairs while carrying my 19 month old, i have a poorly elbow and oisin has a bruise on his back, he went white and frightened the crap out of me, 2 mins later he was jumping about like a mad thing,
toots have you tried preseed? have you made any decisions about iui?
star how are you hun? hows your toe? 
duck and beth how you guys doing?? xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awwww nand bet you didnt half worry at first but i think it goes to show that our toddlers recover quicker than we do haha,apart from the fright of that how is ur little man doing,
well ive been to see my midwife today and got to hear our little beans heartbeat and it was very loud and strong at 146 to 157bpm and the first thing my midwife said was she thinks maybe its a girl but i dont know why she thinks that haha,im just over the moon all is ok and bump is strong and healthy x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

how is everyone doing,i dont like how quiet its gone on here :cry: i miss catching up with you all x


----------



## Starchase

Oh wishing defo a girl soon as I read that they have faster heart beat than our slower laid back boys oh bless xx I love Both names my bf called her daughter Indy and it is just precious totally suits her 

Toe still killing me thought it wud be better by now but nope,.. Oh Nando he is gorgeous can't believe I missed that 4 whole weeks ago!!! I'm terrible can't wait to get home tomo hating working away now it's awful oh took ds camping at the wknd for first time ever he loved it what amazing weather we had true to form thou that was our summer pouring rain today xxx

Missing everyone just not enough hours in day just now when does this get easier ? Cx


----------



## Toots3495

:howdy: hi girls, hope you're all keeping well. Anyone doing anything exciting at the weekend?


----------



## Ducktales

hi girls,hi everyone, just got back from my holiday in Spain and catching up with all the posts

We DTD loads on holiday and was over my O time, so praying this is my month,
symptoms so far are cramping since day of O, diarrohea and sick to the stomach today - couldnt face lunch or dinner BUT it was 49 degrees yesterday, so probably was the heat.
It is my 30th on 14th July and kinda want to know either way before then but cant deal with BFN
My friend who is 5 months pregnant (and fell pregnant 2 weeks after starting to try) is coming tomorrow for the weekend so i am going to have to find super strength inside.
xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Sorry I've been missing girls. 3 kids is a lot of work! Jadiel is doing good now but since he's been home its been crazy. He was always screaming and crying in pain, throwing up alot and was pooping every 1/2 hour to the point his bum was bleeding. Took him to the Dr every other day. At 1st they thought his belly was still a little immature to tolerate the milk so put him on a different formula ( I was breast feeding and supplementing him with formula) then when that didn't work took him of milk completely and changed him to soy so I had to stop breastfeeding. Then that didn't work so we tried meds for acid reflux and put him back to the gentle formula because soy was making him extremely constipated and adding to te discomfort and pain. He's been on meds for 3 days now and its like a different child! From the day he came home until yesterday he literally slept maybe 2 hrs a day and the rest he would scream. So I have slept maybe a full 24 hrs in the last 2 1/2 weeks. He's been sleeping thru yesterday and today. Poor baby. But seems everything is working out. I'm pretty much working on fumes right now because I have the other kids to take care of and only took a week off work. I have been having tons of panic attacks and been really depressed but i think its just lack of sleep and stress. You don;t feel yourself after having a baby anyway for awhile but with no sleep, not being able to clean the house properly etc. Its been hard. DH has been trying so hard to help but he can only do so much. My boss who was pregnant with twins had her babies 3 days after I had Jadiel so my support system has been pretty busy herself. But even with all that I am soooooooooooooooo in love with my little man. I feel so blessed. so, enough about me! How are all you ladies doing?

Wishing and star, how are you feeling? Do we know if were having :pink: or :blue: ??

Toots how are you doing luv? Did you ever go to those appts at the Dr?

Duck and Beth how is everything coming along with you ladies?

Nand, how is your little man doing??


----------



## Starchase

Jojo sending u massive hugs and oh by the way the photo of ur three beautiful cherubs should be framed and put on the wall an amazing picture :) I find out a week on monday in the UK we don't find out till 20 wks so unfair dying to know now still convinced its a wee girl ha ha I genuinely won't be dissappointed though just as long as this wee one is a healthy wee thing really don't wanna deal with another DS illness it was mega stressful xxxx

Duck so glad ur holiday was good and u get mega bding done good girl fx'd for u its hilarious I always used to syke myself up for things like pg friends visiting and you know what when I had my miscarriage my BF fell pg and came to tell me I was delighted for her if I had received a text probably would have cried but seeing ur friends happy in front of u makes it so much easier big hugs but u'll do great xxxx

Hey Lou well I sold my T in the park ticket as didn't feel brave enough after Kings of Leon concert it was a bit too crazy for pg people didn't like getting bumped into...., my friends have a coach going down on sat and they are all so excited, I am taking hers and my ds to Roary Racing car should be quite good what are you up to it 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

star glad all is ok and what a shame about ur toe lol,you must of hit it hard for it to still hurt,wohoo,not long till ur scan im so excited to hear what ur having,are you still craving certain foods,
duck i agree with star you may be suprised how you will be and you neva know you could be joining her especially after the extra bding lol,hope you had such a great holiday though and it help you relax a little,
toots hope ur ok have you been up to anything nice,
jojo ur photo of all 3 kids is loverly i so wana get one like that when this little one is here,sorry about the bad time uv had with ur little man and i do hope he is defo on the mend as there is nothing worse is there and well done on keep going with so little sleep your defo super mum lol,
my scan is 12 days away falling on 20th july,i also think girl like star but just need be told im right now haha,bump is very active and oh has got to feel his/her little kicks and the heartburn has kicked in already too,im really tired and no matter how much sleep i get its not enough lol x x


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls:hi:
How is everybody today?
Jojo, the pics of your little man are adorable!
Nothing much going on with me at the moment. I'm only 5dpo and the time is really dragging. I hate the 2ww!:wacko:


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi toots glad ur doing good and at least ur almosthalf way through ur 2ww so got everything crossed for you,
im good oh n dd have both felt bump kicking now and we find out what team we are on a wk today so very excited but from my scan pic the votes are almost all towards a girlie :),please keep us updated as cant wait see how you get on :hugs: x


----------



## Toots3495

Hey wishing, I cant believe how fast time has gone and it's nearly time to find out what team you're on! Bet you can't wait to find out:happydance:


----------



## wishing4baby3

i know toots,i feel like its gone slow now cause i really wana know the sex of baby but when i proper think of it im half way through my pregnancy come monday n i think where has time gone,i am stupidly excited to the point i aint sleeping hahahaha,star finds out monday i think so will know what team she is on first,
hows the trying going and are you doing anything to try help pass time,i so hope you join us soon n get ur 2012 baby :hugs: x x x


----------



## Toots3495

It's an exciting time coming up:happydance: what will you girls be having!!
I used opk this cycle so at least I know exactly when I ovulated. I've tried taking royal jelly this time as I've read good things about it. For some reason the 2ww is reallllllllly hard this time, the days are dragging so much! I've not got anything much in the way of symptoms, I'd kill to feel sick or have painful boobs at the moment:rofl:


----------



## wishing4baby3

i have a feeling we will both be having girls as nand n jo had boys,
awww i just wana give you a big :hugs: toots as i honestly dont know how id cope ttc still,its such hard work isnt it and very stressing,ive just read through loads of this thread from months ago n really got to me,we are all going through a rollercoaster of a ride together for so long now,i cant wait for us all be pregnant :) x x x


----------



## Ducktales

hi everyone,
just wanted to stop by and say Hi
AF got me again today
I am having a hard time at the moment and so sick of TTC 
Am going out to get royally drunk and celebrate my 30th birthday
hope everyone is ok
xxx


----------



## Toots3495

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DUCK!:cake::cake::wine::wine::wohoo::wohoo:
I'm totally understand how you're feeling, I'm sick to death of the whole thing!:haha:. We have to stay strong and we'll get there in the end:hugs:


----------



## wishing4baby3

Ducktales said:


> hi everyone,
> just wanted to stop by and say Hi
> AF got me again today
> I am having a hard time at the moment and so sick of TTC
> Am going out to get royally drunk and celebrate my 30th birthday
> hope everyone is ok
> xxx

im so sorry hun big :hugs: but a big happy birthday to yo,hope you have a brill night x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

* good luck with ur scan tomoz star and please let us all know how you get on,looking at ur 12wk scan again im thinking  x x x*


----------



## jojosmami

HI ladies. Just checking in to see how everyone are doing.

Wishing and Star good louck on finding out what team your on. Its sooooooooooo exciting!!! 

Duck, so sorry about AF hunni. How long have you been TTC?

Toots, I don't know if I just missed it or not but did you decide not to go to the DR for help?

Beth how are you hunni?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, how's everything with you and your little man?
I still haven't been back to the hospital to start iui. I'm really not sure if I'm ready to go down that route and the success rate isn't very good. It is a complete nightmare really, I'm starting to resign myself to the fact that I may never become a mum:cry:. We'll keep trying for the time being and then a decision will have to be made I think. 
Duck, how was your night out? Did you get vvv drunk?!:bunny::wine::beer:
Fee, good luck with the scan today. Can't wait to find out which team you're on.
Wishing, when's your scan? It's pretty soon isn't it.
Beth, I really hope you're ok Hun :hugs:


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey *jojo* how are you and ur family and has ur little man settled now,
*toots* one way or another you will become a mummy im sure of it and i know that probs doesnt mean much coming from me as i cant understand how hard it is for you and ur oh as i haventhad to go through what you are and i wish there was something we could do to make ur wish come true soon,bug big :hugs: x x x x
my scan is wednesday morning so will let you know as soon as i get in from going shopping as im getting ready to empty ohs wallet,he really wont know whats hit him lol x x x


----------



## Toots3495

Fee, how did you get on with your scan? :blue: or :pink: :happydance::crib:
Good luck with your scan tomorrow wishing. Let us know how you get on :happydance:


----------



## Ducktales

hiya
how is everyone
well i didnt get too drunk on saturday night (my birthday) but i did go clubbing until 5am !!!
I have been TTC for 1 year and 3 months and in that time have had 1 mc, in Feb.
I am taking Soy Isoflavones this cycle, which is what i took the one time i got my BFP - i am worried that this caused the MC but it probably didnt so I am taking 160mg, CD3-7.
Toots - how are you getting on, not long now till testing ?
xxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey duck, clubbing till 5am!! I'd have been dead on my feet!
Is soy taken by ladies that don't ovulate? I do think you have to be careful taking any tablets, even if they are natural. I've read on some threads that soy really buggered up some people's cycles. I hope it works for you though hun. 
Next month for me will be 28 months. Bloody depressing isn't it! Never thought I'd develop into a long term ttc'er!:dohh:. Af is due today and spotting has started so Im out this cycle.


----------



## jojosmami

HEy ladies. 

Toots, I don't know how you have held out this long and not done the IuI yet. Didn't the tests you have done find that you and hubby are both are ok? YOu really r the strongest person Ive ever "met"! You have the patients of a saint! Bu don't you worry. Ur time will come.

Duck, have you ever thought about looking into going to a specialist just to get checked out atleast? Club till 5am? Whoa! I haven't done that in years!!! Good for you! Bet you had a tons of fun.

Wishing, hope you found out what team you on!! Can't wait for pics and to know!!! SO excited!

Star, how about you?

Nand hows the baby?

Beth how are you luv?

As for me we are doing ok. Just trying to get use to everything still. Baby is doing better on the meds. Still fussy but not as much. Still not doing great at night but not horrible. Getting ready to go on holiday in 2 wks so can't wait! Going to the beach! Get to stay with lots of family and that means lots of hands to help with the baby. I'm really excited to get to spend some one on one time with the older kids. Been trying hard to do that each day at home but its not good quality time. This will be great for all of us! 

Sending lots of dust!!!!


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Jojo, glad to hear you're doing well. A holiday at the beach sounds lovely. I hope you have loads of fun and the weather is good for you:thumbup:
I've been looking at info online about iui and the success rate isn't great. I would imagine it'll bugger up my system cos I'll have to take meds to stop my natural ovulation and if it doesn't work then I could spend months trying to get my cycle back on track. I do have to make a decision cos I'm 33 now and the older I get the less likely I'll get medical help. It's such a nightmare! All of our test results were fine, there's nothing wrong with either of us. The specialist thought that maybe I'm hostile in some way, either hostile cm or my immune system goes into overdrive and attacks sperm. I am completely fed up with this whole ttc business to be honest and I suppose if I'm meant to become a mummy then I will. See if I'm still saying that after 27 more months!:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

Don't give up now luv! You've worked so hard! Everyone I know that has had an IuI has had great results the 1st or 2nd time around. I know 4 couples and all are like you. Fine test results ( nothing wrong with either partner) and 2 couples got bfp on 1st try and 2 couple on 2nd try and the one couple got twins on 2nd try. I didnt realize you had to take meds to stop anything. Do you think you'll ever try it? Is there anything else they can try?


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies just a quick message as im on my mobile while shopping but baby is healthy n doing great n we are on team :pink:,we are over the moon and cant wipe the smile off my face x x


----------



## Toots3495

That's excellent news 
wishing!:pink::pink::pink::crib::crib::dance::awww::flower::baby::happydance:

Jojo, it's good to hear some real success stories. I don't know anybody that's had iui so I'm just going on what I read online. I think it is probably something that's in our future cos I wouldn't want to get old and be saying 'I wish I'd tried iui'. From what I gather from the info we were given at the hospital, I have to inject myself daily to halt my own natural ovulation so that they can intervene and know exactly when an egg will be released so that the sperm are put in at the right time. It's all so complicated! I think we would be allowed 4-5 iui and 1 ivf under the nhs here.


----------



## jojosmami

CONGRATS ON YOUR BABY GIRL!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Thats so exciting!!!!!!!! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## jojosmami

Toots. That's so differnet from here. NOne of my friends had to give them selves injections?


----------



## Ducktales

hi jojo - beach sounds fab
wishing - yay for a girl
nands & star how are you ?
Toots - i don't know anything about IUI but what about the theory that people only tend to talk about things that are bad - bad restaurant reviews, bad customer service, but rarely tell people when things went well - well thats what i think about online things - tell me to shut up as I don't know what I am talking about. I think you are so strong and determined and you deserve that BFP ASAP and you will definitely get it.
I took Soy the month I got my BFP - i know it ended in MC but I am not linking the two. It didnt mess up my cycles then, so am praying it doesnt this time
Jojo - the only way i can get referred to a specialist is by my doctor and they do not refer you here until you have been trying for 1 year minimum - as I got a BFP in Jan, I have to wait a year again, even though it took 9 months to get that BFP. My doctor has already told me it is fairly common to TTC to take 2 years and that i needed to learn patience.
If we paid privately it would cost thousands, which we dont have. I think if nothing happens in the next 6 months, then I might pay for basic blood tests etc 
but i am going to remain positive
xxx


----------



## Toots3495

The whole daily injection thing is slightly off putting jojo! Perhaps specialists have different opinions on the iui process or each individual case is treated according to their needs:shrug:. To be honest I was never given much of an answer as to why I wasn't conceiving naturally. Just got told that I 'may' be hostile. From what I've read myself that means either cm that isnt helpful to the sperm or my immune system goes into overdrive and attacks the sperm. There could very well be a war going on inside everytime we dtd:haha: One good thing I noticed since taking the royal jelly is that I only generally having spotting a day at the most before af so my lp has increased:thumbup:. I'll keep plodding along for the moment and maybe I'll surprise you one day by announcing a BFP! Stranger things have happened I guess:haha:
I noticed your ticker saying Jadiel is over a month old now, I can't believe how fast time goes by:wacko:
Duck, thats a positive way at looking at the info online:thumbup:. You are so right that you never read the positives! It's so unfair that you can't seak help from the doc for another year. Keep positive though and I'm absolutely sure you'll get your bfp:hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

Beautiful name choice wishing:pink::thumbup::happydance::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Ducktales

wishing - my mother in law is called Laila and I love that name
xxxx


----------



## Ducktales

oh and I took Soy Isoflavones CD3-7 which i did when i got my BFP last time
heres to hoping
This month we are NOT OPK'ing just DTD every other day.....
xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies sorry ive not been around but its been a busy wk since we found out what team we are on n then my dd turns 5 tuesday n had to do a party for her n 30 friends yesterday,god its killed me,ive also gone allergic to oh for some strange reason,if he kisses me i get covered in a burning/itching rash all over my face n it just wont go,had it for 48 hours now hahaha,thankyou for all the congratulations,its nice to see someone is happy for us,ive had alot of shit with ohs sil as she is very jelouse,she told her sil my babys name before we found out the sex so she tried steel it n the moment i put on facebook we were having a girl called laila mai she got shitty and started telling everyone i stole it off her even though the day of my scan she had said she didnt have any names,my ohs sil is in on it i think and anything we have brought ie sola buggy and the name this girl has gone n brought the same n saying im copying her,grrrrrrrrrrrrr i havent even had a congrats off her,honestly why cant people grow up,they can keep on with it as ive heard off a friend that they are doing it to make me look silly n jelouse but its them that does not me n what do i honestly have to be jelouse of as i have 2 amazing kids n laila on the way and a oh that is brill,anyway rant over hahaha,how are you all doing and toots i have everything crossed for you and the other ladies we need bfps of you all,how are the babys doing too and has anyone heard off star she hasnt been around in a while x x x


----------



## NandO1

wishing congrats on team pink, hope all is well apart from the rash, there are some dopey idiots in this world dont let them get to you, xx
hows everyone else? life here is very busy, finnian is thriving despite his reflux, god bless gaviscon. hope you are all ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

Sorry I've been missing in action my god have I been Ill still suffering now had a really bad virus can't keep my eyes open nor food or drink down plus bad stomach other end sorry tmi but so bad dr been threatenin hospital as I'm dehydrated baby moving lots now so know she is safe just bit worried about me if I'm honest,...

Well scan was amazing right all along	:pink: we are delighted I managed to go to next and mothercare bought some pink we are overwhelmed I then got home and when I woke up that's when virus struck!!!

Wishing whoo hoo we knew it didn't we amazing two boys and two girls such good news xx

Toots come on honey u still gotta try the aspirin go for it, there will be ababy for u both I know it xx

Duck happy happy birthday glad u had a great night sorry bout AF xx

Jojo and Nando mwah xxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Lovely to hear from you fee. So sorry that you're feeling so awful:hugs: it sounds like you're having a bloody terrible time! Get well soon. Congrats on team :pink:, bet you're over the moon.
Nand, glad to hear little one is thriving. How's you?
Wishing, just ignore her! I can't stand bitter people like that! Everything is going well for you and you're happy, that's all that counts:thumbup:
Jojo, how are you doing?
Beth, I hope everything is ok and you come back soon Hun.
Duck, anything new going on with you?


----------



## Starchase

Hey tootie pie 

Managing to stay awake right now so taking that as a good sign there are some nasty virus's flying round up here praying thats all it is and not the placenta under stress the scan seemed fine so fx'd everything is alright xxx

Wishing ur name is gorgeous totally agree with toots F*** her sorry but bitterness and jealousy winds me up Xxxx


----------



## Ducktales

hi everyone, 
star sorry you are not well, hope you feel better soon
wishing, nand and jojo - hiya 
toots - im ok thanks, i am not using OPK;s this month as I am sick of the pressure and the rows around O time
we are moving house in 3 weeks having just bought a house, stress stress stress !
xxxx


----------



## Starchase

Hi there

Well went to midwife again this avo I have urine infection and a virus hence feeling so bad gotta wait two days to get anti biotics which are suitable for my bug plus side heard her heart beat for the first time made me feel better still struggling but glad they found something cos now I can relax about placenta giving up

Xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou ladies i try rise above it but sometimes it makes my blood boil especialy when i have to be nice to her face for ohs sake even though i know what a bitch she is being,
*star* congrats on team :pink: yaaaay have you been able to shop for her and any names yet,sorry ur feeling so awfull too and i hope these tablets get you back on track as i bet its hard when you got ur ds look after too,
*toots* how are you feeling,
*duck* i feel sorry for you knowing how stressfull moving can be but at least it will be worth it once settled in ur new home,hopefully a unwatched cycle may get ur bfp for you,
*nand* gaviscon is brill isnt it as my dd had that for the same reason as finnian,is it making a huge change for him as it stopped my dds completerly n it settle itself once on solids,how are you feeling though and is he good at night x x


----------



## NandO1

oh star you poor thing you sound like you are having a terrible time, i hope you feel better soon, congrats on team pink about 2 boys and 2 girls from this thread, not bad going.
duck i dont envy you moving its the shittiest time, but once you are settled it'll be fab, i hope the more relaxed approach helps, i had given up with ds1 and thats when it happened with him.
wishing how are you hun? gaviscon is a godsend, he is alot more settled, he sleeps from about 9pm til between 4am and 5 so its not too bad, he still has some bad days but nothing like what he was. he gets his 1st set of jabs on wed and boy am i glad as it means he can have calpol, i already have a supply in, he has doubled his birth weight in 8 weeks as his tummy made him want to drink constantly and was having 12 bottles a day, hopefully the weight gain will slow down now otherwise i'll need a crane to lift him!!!!!!!!!! apart from that i feel great, am back in an 8 but with slight overhang but not bad for 8 weeks post birth. 
jojos hows you and your little man?
toots how are you hun? have you tried preseed? if you are hostile maybe it could help, maybe combine it with guaifeneisen to dry up the natural cm. xx


----------



## NandO1

ps i wonder when my ticker will say "ffs you must have had it by now!"


----------



## Starchase

Lol Nando that's hilarious,.. I want more photos need to see this little cutie oh u sound like u are in ur element I so can't wait now pg certainly does not agree with me kidney and urine infection now didn't manage to get my antibiotics today so still waiting hopefully tomo xx


----------



## Ducktales

hi all
Star I feel your pain - I have a kidney and bladder infection again, 2nd one since my MC
result is that we only BD before postive opk, on day of positive opk and once more after
we decided to do every other day this time, and I know I am out this month as we didnt do it enough !
I am very annoyed as should be BDing today but can't - the pain is horrific
hope everyone else is good ?
xx


----------



## Starchase

Oh duck not good is it, don't kick urself too quick thou it only takes the once to catch the egg fx'd for u,.. I have justcomr home from dr again I have gastroentroitis now on tablets to stop sickness and electrolytes to stop dehydration crazy but baby doing great in there lol

Xxxxx


----------



## Ducktales

star that sounds awful, i hope you feel better soon
xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

duck i have everything crossed for you as once can be enough so dont give up hope,hope ur infection has cleared up too for you now n the pain has eased x x

star ur really not having an easy time are you,i hope ur feeling beta soon too n get a brake from feeling rotten x x


----------



## jojosmami

Hey ladies how are all of you doing?

Star and Duck I see that your feeling pretty bad right now. I'm so sorry. I too get chronic kidney,bladder and uti infections and they SUCK!!!!! 

Duck, don't beat yourself up. There have been so many women including myself that get their bfp the month they don't :sex: as much as they wanted to. Even if you dtd once there's hope!!! :dust::dust::dust:

Star, sending lots of love and hugs. You sound like your having a ruff time hunni. But as long as that little princess is ok. I know your not feeling up to it now probably but when you are I wanna see a bump pic!! Have you thought of a name yet?

Wishing, I wanna see a bump pic!!!! I love,love,love,love,love the name you picked!!! How are you feeling? 

Nand, how's little man and the rest of your family doing? I agree I wanna see a pic!!! 

Has anyone heard from Beth?

As for me things are good here. vacation went great. The baby was such a trooper! Did great in the long car ride, great with all the people holding and kissing on him, all the kiss poking him and wanting to hold him and we even took him to the water park and the beach and really only cried when he was hungry. Meds are working for him too and he is way less fussy, sleeping better ( only getting up every 3-4 hrs at night) so things are getting much easier. My DD however is wanting more attention and is starting to pee everywhere but the toilet!!:dohh:


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi jojo so glad to hear ur doing great ur little man is so gorgeous infact all ur kids are :),bet your one proud mummy,so nice to hear ur holiday went smoothly and you got to enjoy it to and that ur little man has settled down for you now,hope ur dd gets bk on track with the toilet using,my dd was the same when i had my ds but luckily only lasted 2 wks,have you any more plans for the holidays or just relaxing through them now,

well im doing ok,ive got bad heartburn all day,cant sleep at night because she is so active already or i just cant get comfy,im suffering with my hips n bk a little too this time so having to take it easyier than i would av done with dd n ds but apart from that im getting very excited to meeting my little princess :happydance:,here is my dd and ds and my 22 wk n 2 day bump pic x x x


----------



## jojosmami

First off your kids are GORGEOUS!!!!!!! YOu and DH make beautiful kids!!! WOW!! And you luv! You look fantastic! You are a beautiful woman and can't believe how great you look for your 3rd baby!!! can't wait to see that lil princess myself!


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww thankyou jojo,i agree with the kids being gorgeous but i feel like i look like rubbish hahaha but i dont mind cause its worth it :),we sure have gorgeous kids on this thread between us :),i really want my bed today lol after waking at 12 last night to the craving of a beef dinner n yeah i got up and cooked one so didnt go bed till 3am hahahaha x x


----------



## jojosmami

HAHAHA!!! That's what were going to eat for dinner tonight as well!!! :haha:


----------



## wishing4baby3

lol ive had it for my dinner too and plated one up in the fridge for just incase i wake for one again tonight,at least it will take 10mins warm up rather than a few hours :haha:


----------



## Ducktales

jojo and wishing your kids are gorgeous !!!

question for you experienced ones !
i have light brown discharge and a lot of cm, and bad cramps like AF cramps - it feels like i am getting AF early
implantation ? its a bit early though, i can only be 6 or 7 dpo.
what do you think ?
xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou duck,
well ive neva had brown cm before a bfp but know people who have and i get it around when im classed as 4 to 5 wks preg but i did feel like af was going to hit early and had extra cm than normal,i really hope this could be it for you i have everything crossed and sending loads n loads of baby :dust: :dust: :dust: ur way x x x x


----------



## jojosmami

Thank you Duck and I had bad AF type cramps with my last pregnancy and TONs of extra cm. What type of cm is it? Mine was very watery until around 8-9dpo when it was a gold yellow color for 2 days then back to extra watery. That was one of my biggest symptoms. The brown discharge totally sounds to me as implantation. I never personally had it but have heard of many woman who have. I actually had af type bleeding on and off till I was around 12 weeks preggo and thought for sure I was going to loose the pregnancy, thank god I didn't. I was in and out of the hospital with test and ultrasounds on why I was bleeding and they never really could pin point it. What other symptoms are you having? I personally don;t think its ever to early to get symptoms becasue with this pregnancy @ 3dpo I started get heartburn and the extra watery cm. I NEVER have heart burn unless I'm preggo and it thought it would be to early to have symptoms but I was right! Do you feel your preggo?


----------



## Ducktales

hi jojo, thank for this, I am not sure - I seem to have "symptoms" every month so I dont let myself think about could I be etc. I have never had the brown spotting like yesterday before though and this month I took soy, which i took last time i got my bfp.
however, when i got my bfp before, i was cramping af type pains since the day of O - i dont have this now, just yesterday, but i hope so !
i am not testing until AF is late as can't deal with another bfn misery
but will keep you posted
we are moving into our new house (currenty renting) on 19th august, so busy packing everything up and getting organised
xxxx


----------



## jojosmami

sounds promising luv!!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:!!!!


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls, hows everybody doing? Nothing much new going on with me at the moment. I've got a couple of weeks off work so I've been doing a bit of decorating and catching up on some jobs.
Jojo and wishing, you both have got such gorgeous children! And wishing thats a mighty fine bump you've got going on there:thumbup:


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Toots. How's it going on the TTC front?


Hey Duck, how you feeling hunni? ANy new symptoms? Have you done a :test:?


----------



## Ducktales

hiya, im ok thank, no symptoms am not testing this month until AF is 2 days late !
how is everyone else ??
xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey ladies how are we all doing :hugs: x x


----------



## Ducktales

morning, we are moving house today eek !!
i am being sent for cd3 and cd 21 blood tests and OH is having sperm tests at the doctors to see if anything is wrong, however if these come back normal, then we have to wait until feb 2012 for a proper referral but if any probs then they will refer me straight away.
pleased i am finally being taken seriously !
sorry have to dash to pack but love to everyone
wishing hope you are ok - 24 weeks wow !!


----------



## wishing4baby3

good luck with ur move duck and hope it all goes smoothly and wohoo to them looking into things for you,please let us know how you get on with that :),
im good thankyou i know almost 25wks im on countdown now rather than counting up lol :) x x


----------



## Starchase

Hi ladies sorry I have been MIA still hanging on for dear life at the moment, little miss is doinG great and thriving but boy am I suffering I have lost three stone and look feel horrendous I still have no bump whatsoever therefore when I'm on train or shopping people shove past me and stare when I don't offer my seat to them just wanna yell 6.5 months pregnant pee off!! But that's not very lady like is it lol how are all the babies getting on hope they are behaving how are u wishing hope u are keeping well? Lou and duck how are u both getting on? Xxx


----------



## Ducktales

hi star, that sounds awful, poor you - losing 3 stone - i thought you were supposed to put it on !
wishing how are you?
I am 1 dpo - but i feel like today might be O day, as have pains
however we BD'd yesterday morning last, so might have missed it
one more for luck today !
Toots, Nand, Jojo how are you?
xxxxx


----------



## Starchase

Whoo go duck catch that egg I was at midwife today got AF like cramps really nippy they think it is ligament pain and not something to bad to worry about took blood sample too just incase enjoy ur bding tonight lol xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww star so sorry ur not feeling good still,ur little princess is really putting you through it isnt she lol,my sister lost loads of weight instead of putting it on but look on the bright side you can eat all you want over christmas without worfying about how much ur putting on lol,hope you pic up very soon n you get a bump too, even just a little one :), duck good luck for this month i have everything crossed for you,hows everything else going x x x well for me im in agony with my hips n back,heartburn out of controll and a very active baby girl n everyone keeps saying how loverly i look yet i feel like crap,look like crap n putting weight on way too quickly except its all on my bum, hips n thighs lol,ive booked a 4d scan for the 13th of this month too so cant wait see what she looks like o and excitingly i move to 3rd tri on monday :wohoo:,the end is coming quickly, hope everyone else is doing good n the two little men too x x x


----------



## NandO1

hi all, star and wishing where has the time gone its light at the end of the tunnel now, woo hoo, sorry you are all suffering though, the amazing thing is that as soon as you give birth it all goes away. 
duck hun hope this is your month, fingers x'd for you.
toots and beth how are you doing???
jopjos hows your little man doing. mine is a little sweetheart, smiles at everything, his reflux is gone now and hes such a different child. i will post some pics when i get a chance. cant believe that it was this cycle last year that i got preggers. 
hope everyone is ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

Oh Nando can't wait to see more photos he is an absolute star so happy he is feeling so much better and now u are getting lots of smiles can't wait for that to happen,.. well yes I can baby if your reading this please stay in till 36 wks minimum this time!! Trying not to jinx myself but feeling a lot more human today thank god first time in 6 months.. fx'd i'm over the worst now.. wishing you sound like ur having just as much fun as me right now little buggars ha ha 

What is everyone up to this wknd?

Xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww nand so glad ur little man has settled and being happy n giving loads of smiles now bet ur loving every second of it arnt you,how old is he now bet the wks are flying by,i feel so excited to meeting laila that im trying everything i can to pass time lol,27 wks today though so finally hit 3rd tri :wohoo:, star all i can say is everyone keeps saying cant you tell ur carrying a girl haha,im thinking yes i can lol,have you any names yet for your little princess x


----------



## Starchase

Hey wishing

Doing good thanks, don't wanna jinx it though lol,... been thinking about names but not got a definate name yet love your name choice just beautiful my BF little girl called Layla and she is precious

XXXXxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

well fingers crossed star that you feel good for a few more wks at least,do you think you will decide once you see her as i know a few people who have done that,thankyou i just love being able call it her plus dd n ds talk to my belly n call her laila already which i love,how many wks do you think you have left before she is here as you will be having her early wont you x x


----------



## Starchase

Hey honey

I'm actually getting freaked out now as DS was here in 6 wks time!!! I am convinced she is coming 8th nov? Don't know why but just convinced hav u got any idea when ur wee one might appear?

Got my next scan on 19th hopefully that will give me mote answers xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww dont freak out she may suprise you n be happy snug n warm inside you till the end of november at least,what is the scan for just to check everything is doing what it needs,my dd was 5 days late n ds 1 day late so i expect her to be late too hahaha,i would like av her by the 10th dec at the latest or even 2 wks early would be beta as they are expecting her be 8lb 11oz haha x


----------



## Starchase

I really really hope she does stay put but I'm not that lucky,.. think I'm getting braxton Hicks too is that when bump goes really hard and then you get sharp twinges have you had them? Sometimes I feel like I can feel them inside my woo woo... if u get my drift its weird,..

I am getting growth scans starting wk tomo find out how the placenta is getting on and fingers crossed no complications this time, last time I was scanned every 2 weeks and they cancelled my 32wk one because he appeared to be doing so well I then collapsed 33 wks and they discovered placenta stopped working 32 wks I was then bed rested in hospital for 5 days until 34 wks and then induced. Last time I had no bump and each scan was measured at 3lb baby he was 5lb 9 so I am not freaked out this time about her weight or size due to no bump again just hoping her movements keep up as she is constant whereas he wasn't so freaked me out everynight in bed...

Glad you are keeping so well

XXxxxx


----------



## cazi77

Hiya Oh my goodness I had no idea this thread was still going!! I started it a year ago lol!! Good to see most people have got there BFP's and some have even had their babies!! I've had 3 m/c's since Dec so maybe you could throw some of that sticky dust my way!!! 

Would you like me to change the title of the thread/group? Just let me know xx


----------



## Starchase

Hey Cazi

Thank you for setting up this thread it has been a god send I also had a 2x m/c since starting posting here in sept all of the ladies on here are amazing and all still here so stick around and we will all send our :dust::dust::dust::hugs: to you too

Xxxx


----------



## Starchase

Hiya

Are u ready for this one,... last night I had my tea/evening meal and had a weird feeling that I hadn't really felt much movement from my little rollercoaster When I went to my bed I was freaked out she hadn't been moving and she nudged me a couple of times defo not a kick or roly poly!! She never ever stops so what the h*** was she doing I lay awake all last night and it didn't get any better...

Went to the matty unit this morning got put on the belt and was left there for 30mins to get a good print out of what she is up to as far as they are concerned good news she is moving and good heart rate so why don't I feel better? Is it because I am waiting for things to go wrong again 

Her heart beat was slower to me didn't sound like a galloping horse like it usually does and she is still not moving like she has been in the past.. heart rate was variable which they said was good but it was 126 - 142.

I really wanna stop freaking out but petrified this could be placenta starting to fail like last time as DS did the exact same thing at 28 weeks and placenta completely failed at 32wks!! I do have my growth scan with placenta check a week today, will she be ok for the week?

Xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey star try to relax a little,im sure all is ok and she is just a calm sleepy baby,i dont feel laila as much as i did my dd n ds and we went for my 4d scan today which proved my point she was flat out using my placenta as a pillow and was facing my back so any movement is towards my back more than anything so wouldnt feel it as much,her heartbeat also would sound slower as if they are chilled out its calmer plus it slows down more the closer to due date as all she needs do is put weight on so isnt doing as much hard work,just keep an eye on her over the next wk but im sure all is fine hun :) x x x


----------



## Starchase

Thanks wishing that's me just back from matty unit again she is still not moving as much as she was and any movement feels like it did in the beginning the trace was good however her hb sat at 112 - 128 alot rather than high 140's Like she usually does.. She did some proper kicks against the monitor though which made me feel bit better, the mw phoned the labour ward and they have requested I have another CTG done on fri morning and then I get my proper planned growth and placenta scan on Monday fx'd everything ok

How are you getting on? 

Xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

if we didnt worry we wouldnt be normal star as we are mums and we do it from the second we get them 2 lines,how has ur appointment gone today hope all is still ok for you,
im good just flued up n stupidly tired but thats cause laila is in the breech position at the mo so all kicks n movment seem to hurt more than when they kick ur ribs hahaha,im so ready for these last 11 weeks to fly by though because im starting to get to the fed up stage n wanting her in my arms lol x x


----------



## Starchase

Oh honey, hope you feel better soon, nothing worse than feeling rubbish and them booting you makes you even more tired xx

Well I went to get the CTG yesterday and unfortunately once it was faxed to the triage ward the consultant requested I come straight down to be seen and scanned. Her CTG showed deselerations and not many accelerations.

But there was some good news my fundal height was only 21cm which was the exact same as DS (I just don't get a bump) but the amount of midwives that panic and tell me my dates are wrong is now frustrating me. I know I am tiny but DS was aswell. Well the scan showed perfect baby she is just below the 50th centile for AC and her HC was 27wks 2days which the dr said was fine he said I just hide my bump well.

The bad news was I have restrictive blood flow in the cord already which he really didn't want to see... so I have another CTG today and Tomo and then another scan on Monday. My family keep asking are you ok oh u must be devastated but does this make sense or have I lost it? I am handling this from an academic point of view and not from panic or hysteria I think this is because of being through this once before I know I can handle this I just want the steroid injections this time as that was what caused DS to be resuscitated.

So not the best news but I'm hoping it can now be managed seen as we kinda know what we are dealing with 
Xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awwww star im gona keep my fingers crossed for you that your baby girl keeps getting fed till at least wen ur 35 wks,the steriod injection helps to make her stronger dont they for if she were to be born early,at least she is the same size as ur dd was which is good news and just think that not having a huge bump means less stretch marks lol,i bet ur calm cause you have been through it and you know ur ds did great and is nice n healthy,keep thinking possitive hun and we are all here for you x x x


----------



## Starchase

Thanks wishing,

Well I am still in limbo unfortunately,.. I went to the scheduled growth scan on Monday and they decided as the registrar had done it on Frid they would just concentrate on the blood flow through the placenta and cord, I did say to them that the growth scan was not done as a proper scan as the dr was looking for a problem and when he found it he just concentrated on the cord restriction not the growth scan.

When I went for the consultant review after the scan she told me she was a healthy good sized baby and everything was fine I ended up breaking down and she then started being straight with me telling me that today she is fine but due to the restrictions she was watching me like a hawk this made me feel better. I go back on Monday for further doppler scan of blood flow and then we will discuss the steroids and they only give them once at my hospital..

Well last night I was still confused by the whole good sized baby comments and healthy, I double checked her notes... I can't believe it the dr on Friday has mucked up her chart he logged her measurements into 27wk column rather than 29 wk column she is not just below the 50 centile she is just on the 5th centile and when I inputted her 20wk scan results she has always been on the 5th centile... So she is teeny tiny... :(

Xxx


----------



## Ducktales

Hi Star, sorry for all the worry, it must be a nervewracking time but I am sure everything will be just fine xxxx
Hi Wishing, Nand, Toots and Jojo - i hope you are well.
AFM, I had CD3 and CD21 bloods and they were all normal, with a progesterone score of 47, showing i ovulated, however I was taking soy isoflavones that month, so am hoping i havent messed up my results - my DH is going tonight to sort out his sample.
We are only at the GP stage at the moment and if his results are also normal, then we have to keep TTC until March 2012 before we can get referred to a FS.
My due date is on 1st Oct, I am very sad at the moment, and just want to get my BFP, but we are focusing on our new house and getting this sorted and keeping everything crossed
love to all
xxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

star im sure ur little princess is still ok and just remember that girls are meant be smaller than boys anyway even when pregnant so ur doctor could be right by saying she is healthy,defo keep us up to dat though and just remember ur almost 30wks now and with them watching you so much closer ur baby girl will get any help she needs asap this time unlike ur ds,my auntie had a simular prob when preg so with her second pregnancy they watched her so much more and she had her baby 5 wks early n only weighed 5lb but was defo healthy and strong still,sending big hugs x x x x x
Duck how has the move gone and have you settled in now,good luck with ur results and i hope you get the answers ur after,il be keeping everything crossed for you that you do get a bfp soon,how are you without all the ttc and moving,hope things are good,im great too thankyou compared to star ive been lucky so far so cant complain at all,im having another 4d scan on sat so looking forward to that and then next time ill see her is when i push her into the world :) x x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies well tomoz i hit my finale 10wks :wohoo: excited isnt the word lol,
well i also had my 2nd 4d scan and our little lady is still breech bum down feet over her head so pics arnt of full face but i love them still :) here they are

her leg and her face is where her knee is


her face from the side and above her forehead is her foot lol





hope everyone else is doing great its gone very quiet on here and star hope ur little lady is still doing good x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

hows everyone going x x


----------



## Ducktales

hi wishing, star, toots, nand, jojo
I got AF today - 5 days early at 10dpo, having started spotting at 7dpo
i really dont know what is going on....i didnt take soy this month 
has this happened to anyone else?
Gutted, as was praying that we got our BFP the month of our due date, but not this month, so onwards and upwards
xxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

Hey wishing ur scan is just so precious, she is gorgeous xx

So sorry Duck just think you a have another cycle to get all snug as a bug in ur new home and then everything can be perfect for bringing ur little one home xx

So sorry I haven't been on here been on strict bedrest and when I've been on computer I have been researching absolutely everything lol as we do!!

Well had my repeat growth scan yesterday and she has now confirmed what I already knew and has started to deviate away from her little line that she was growing along...

My consultant has now decided that steroids should be administered :happydance: so I got first dose last night and second dose this morning as my hospital only gives them within a week of birth,... So for the first time this pregnancy I can now breath and I have a PLAN which is too repeat CTG on Thursday, and back to hospital on Monday for another scan and book delivery as she wants her to be 34wks like her brother was.

I have never been so happy to have a nippy bottom lol :kiss:

Xxxx


----------



## Starchase

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Yesterday was the best day ever new consultant has reviewed my notes and she is coming we finally have a PLAN thank god.... :happydance::happydance:

After our big scare at 27wks, IUGR diagnosis and plenty bed rest my baby girl has finally made it and been booked in to arrive at 8am on 01/11/11 I am so very excited....

How is everyone else?

Xxxx


----------



## Ducktales

great news star and good luck next week !
AFM same old s*** TTC !!!
xxxx


----------



## Starchase

Aww thanks Duck how's the new house coming on are u settled in,.. xxx


----------



## annie00

hey ladies sorry i havent been on in while i just wanted to stop bye and say hey and i hope yall all finally got yalls bfp!!!
Jojo i see u finally had u baby congrats hun he is a doll.
Beth- how r u doing boo

afm- im still ttc


----------



## Ducktales

hi annie, same, TTC 1 after a MC in feb
good luck
x


----------



## wishing4baby3

omg star how exciting for you cant wait see pics and good luck too :) tuesday will soon be here x x x Duck how are you and how is ur new house looking are you all settled in ready for your 1st christmas there :) annie glad to see ur well too,how is everyone else doing n the two gorgeous boys x x x x well for me laila is still breech and because i wont have her turned by hand or give birth to her breech i will be having a c-section around 28th nov if she doesnt turn herself before then so we will see :) x x x x


----------



## Starchase

Hey wishing

Oh my goodness what a wee bu**** lol can't believe she is still breech,.. have u been exhausting urself with exercises to try and shift her or do u feel that there isn't much room in there now for her to move.. Hope she flips over for you very soon,.. Not long to go now though for u either, I'm so excited ready for the dr's to look after her and know that she is finally safe

I know I wanna see these beautiful boys bet they are getting big

Xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

Star you won't believe me but I've been trying every trick in the book to get her move for them to say she is lying no different to what she was at 28wks lol,she is one stubborn little madam hahaha,awwww I bet n she may be so strong that she is allowed home before you know it,eeeeek ul be getting cuddles with her in 4days time I'm soooo excited for :D x x x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

Thinking of you and your baby girl for tomoz star and can't wait to see pics n hear how it all went bet she is gorgeous x x x x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

Hi ladies where have you all gone n star hoe you and ur baby girl are ok,Laila is still breech for me so will most likely have her in the next 2wks for sure x x


----------



## Ducktales

oo wishing, not long now, good luck
star hope you are well.
nothing new with me just DIYing !
xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

duck we have been doing some DIYing ourselfs n god its boring but defo worth it isnt it once you see ur house getting nicer,

well been hospital today and im booked in for a ecv monday,if its successful il be induced straight away and should have laila-mai in my arms by monday night if it doesnt work then its a planned c section on thursday,im so excited x x


----------



## Ducktales

wishing4baby3 said:


> duck we have been doing some DIYing ourselfs n god its boring but defo worth it isnt it once you see ur house getting nicer,
> 
> well been hospital today and im booked in for a ecv monday,if its successful il be induced straight away and should have laila-mai in my arms by monday night if it doesnt work then its a planned c section on thursday,im so excited x x

yay good luck i bet you cant wait now
xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies well even though its very quiet on here just letting you know laila mai turned during the ecv and she arrived natrualy at 7:58am on 22/11/11 weighing 7lb 14oz and she is just perfect n here she is withher big sister n brother


----------



## NandO1

wowwwwwwwwwwwwww congrats hun, hope you and bubba are well, she is beautiful. well done. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ducktales

congrats wishing, beautiful little girl (and gorgeous children too)
well done you
xxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou nand and duck i feel so lucky its untrue,we are both doing great too :) x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

*hey ladies hope ur all ok,missing you all off this thread x x x*


----------



## jojosmami

Wishing, your baby girl is beautiful! COngrats! I'm so happy for you! 

How's everyone else doing? Sorry haven't been on in awhile but I'm busy,busy,busy!! Jadiel is 7 months already! He has a tooth, says mama, is trying to crawl and best most perfect little boy in all the land! LOL!


----------



## Ducktales

hi all, wow doesnt time pass quickly.
beautiful baby pics - they are so sweet
well, i have a scan on 9th Feb and my first FS appointment on 5th March
never thought i would be in this position, but at least we are moving towards a baby, hopefully !
xxxx


----------



## NandO1

hi all glad to hear all the babies are well, duck glad you are getting sorted and look forward to hearing some good news from you in the not too distant future, good luck with your appt. as for me i'm busy as hell but wouldnt be any other way, finnian is nearly 8 months old now and is gorgeous, he's babbling saying dada (typical mum doesnt get a look in) dancing squealing etc but thankfully not on the move yet. i think i'd crack up if he was mobile! unfortunately i'm getting broody again! eek!
love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

duck that is great news so glad ur moving forward n il keep a look out for ur pregnant update :) x x
jojo n nando glad ur both great too,my goddoesnt time fly,i know how busy life is but i also love every second of it and nand are you broody as in talking about another or broody as in a yrs time hehe,would love to see updates of ur little ones bet they have changed loads x x
Have any of you heard off star,last i spoke to her was a few days before she was going be induced early to have her baby girl but she has never updated,i so hope all went good for her x x x


----------

